# Clomid Buddies (Join Us)



## RNmommy

Hello!!!

I am on CD2 and will be starting my first round of Clomid 50mg tomorrow for CD3-7. (I used Clomid approx 2 years ago and got BFP on 2nd round of 50mg)
Unfortunately, I am on some antibiotics that are a no no when TTC. 
So I will be preventing for this cycle. However, I will still be using OPKs to track O to make sure that I do O on this cycle. Blood work will be done on CD 21. 
Anyone else early in cycle. I may not be actively TTC this cycle but would love some buddies. :hugs:


----------



## RNmommy

Does nobody want to be a buddy with me? :cry:
Come on ladies.....join me!


----------



## 2013myyear

Hey im not currently on Clomid but wishing you all the luck for your sticky bean xxx


----------



## claudinator

I'm not on my first round but I ammmm the same days as you I also take estrogen!


----------



## musicjunkiee

I'm hoping to get it in the next few weeks and would love to join you !!


----------



## RNmommy

Yay!!! The more the merrier. You don't have to be on Clomid to be included!
:happydance:


----------



## musicjunkiee

Well I've got a HSG on 17th and providing that's normal, I'm starting clomid x


----------



## RNmommy

Yay!!!!
I'm on day number 3 of Clomid for theis cycle. I would say bummer to waste Clomid knowing we can't actively TTC this cycle, but it's good that we're making sure its going to work again. 
I hope it works at 50mg like it did last time.

I didn't have to go through any testing other than bloodwork before my doc gave me Clomid. I guess it's because that's how I conceived my daughter. :shrug:


----------



## 2013myyear

Lots of luck hun and baby dust xxx :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Britta C

Hi! So I'm not incredibly early in my cycle, but I would love to join in! This is my first cycle on Clomid. Currently TTC #1! I'm on CD 14 and still waiting to ovulate. Excited and I hope clomid works!:thumbup:


----------



## RNmommy

Oooohh! Yay!!!
It doesn't matter what CD, buddies are buddies :)

I am CD7 and just took my last Clomid pill for cycle #1. I'm hoping it makes me ovulate! I'm all sorts of excited!!!!

Are you having any side effects from the med? I am not. Which makes me wonder if it's working. :shrug:


----------



## Britta C

I thought the exact same thing!! I didn't really have any side effects so I was afraid that it wouldn't work. :wacko: I've been reassured by many lovely ladies on this site not to worry and to just enjoy the lack of hot flashes! :thumbup:

The only thing that I really noticed was on CD 5-8 or 9 I had some mild headaches. :dohh: Nothing that couldn't be managed with tylenol, but still more than I normally get.

I'm so excited for us! I really really hope that clomid works. I'm so ready to see a BFP!!!


----------



## RNmommy

So I'm CD9 and I've started testing with my OPKs :haha:
I'm a POASaholic...I can't help it!!!

Of course...NEGATIVE. 

But for the fun of it I peed on another First Signal HPT from Walmart and wouldn't you know it....I've got a shadow of a line. And it appeared within 15 minutes. Haha. I know I'm not pregnant...I tried one a week or so ago just to test them out because I had never used them and I got an evap line on that one too. Although, that one didn't appear until about the 30 min mark. So I'm torn on these tests. I guess they're reliable ( :shrug: ) if you don't look at them after 10 minutes. I have one more I will save for later. Maybe I'll put some apple juice on it and see what a real BFP looks like on it to compare. :haha:


----------



## Britta C

haha, don't feel bad, I started OPK on cd8 and took 1 on CD9, then two a day from CD10 - 13. I'm ashamed to say on CD 14 I actually took 3! lol. So yeah, totally understand the urge to pee on whatever stick happens to be closest!

I'm sure that you will O soon! I got my positive OPK on CD 15 (started getting darker on CD14) and o'd early this morning! First positive that I have EVER seen so I think that this clomid is working for me!


----------



## Lilianita

I want to join the group!. I'm in my first cycle with clomid 50 mg also. I took my firt pill on CD 4 to CD 8. On CD 14 the OPK show positive, so I started to BD, I will be for at least two days more jejeje. 
I will check later (CD16) to see if the OPK shows positive also. 
These days I have been anxious, I just have to wait around 18 days hopping to see another positive in the PT. 
Britta C and RNmommy my best wishes for you!
By the way I think I have a very mild side effect, just moderate cramps on the abs.
Good luck for everyone!


----------



## RNmommy

Britt - Good to know I'm not alone. :haha:

Lilianita - Welcome!!! I am still worried that Clomid may not work for me at 50mg this time. I never did have any side effects. That can be looked at 2 ways - either it's not working or I'm just lucky .... Haha

I took OPK this morning and it was neg, I may take another one tonight before bed. :blush:


----------



## Baby_Girl_256

I will be your buddy :) I am a newbie here, my name is Brooke. I am on CD6 and I am on my 3rd round of Clomid 50mg CD5-9 :D I am also on Progesterone after O, and was just prescribed Pregnitude after my second m/c in 5 months. I will be using Soft Cups this cycle also! I swear by them, I got my last BFP using Soft Cups! Anyone who hasn't tried them should! Goodluck to all you ladies!


----------



## Baby_Girl_256

RNmommy said:


> Britt - Good to know I'm not alone. :haha:
> 
> Lilianita - Welcome!!! I am still worried that Clomid may not work for me at 50mg this time. I never did have any side effects. That can be looked at 2 ways - either it's not working or I'm just lucky .... Haha
> 
> I took OPK this morning and it was neg, I may take another one tonight before bed. :blush:

I just wanted to say, I have had no symptoms with Clomid except that it makes me O about 4-5 days later than usual. I have conceived with both rounds of Clomid! So just because you have no symptoms doesn't mean it won't work for you, your just lucky as I was! Goodluck to you, sending lots of babydust your way!! Also I have a question... Do y'all have a list of your smileys?? They are different from my old forum, and I would like to learn them. Thanks!


----------



## Baby_Girl_256

Sorry i keep posting! I just wanted to say RNMommy I saw that you were getting evaps on the first signal tests. Believe it or not my last BFP I had gotten a negative on an FRER in the morning, so I went out and bought me a first signal and it was positive that night BEFORE an FRER! Crazy huh?? Don't waste an HPT!! They are so precious to us!! lol here is my picture of my First Signal BFP
https://i1056.photobucket.com/albums/t379/MemphisMom256/75E40821-0DCC-4FDC-948D-3DD9903F50EC-1094-00000292DB7D7B89_zps85bd8624.jpg


----------



## LifeAfterDepo

Good luck! Keep us posted! I'm starting my first round on 4/5. I'm realllllly excited and hoping.


----------



## RNmommy

Hi Ladies!!! I'm glad to see more joining in!
Yeah, CD10 and my OPKs are still VERY light. 

I honestly can't remember when I O'd during my rounds of Clomid a couple of years ago. I want to say it had to have been around CD16 or 17.
So I think I'm just going to (try to) stick to doing 1 afternoon OPK for the next couple of days and then maybe testing more frequently until O.

FX for you ladies!!!!


----------



## jenwantsababy

hi there! just wanted to say good luck! :flower: i'm not on Clomid yet, but assuming that i see AF next week, i will have it prescribed after my HSG. :dust:


----------



## RNmommy

Awww! Thanks!!!
I know, I was waiting....and waiting....for AF to show up. My GYN prescribed me Provera to jump start AF. The prescription sat at the pharmacy for a couple of days because I didn't have a chance to get it. Then on CD37 AF started on her own. :thumbup:
So I have that script on hold in case the Clomid doesn't work this cycle and I have another neverending cycle.

Hope you can start your Clomid soon!
It got me a BFP on my second round a couple of years ago when we got pregnant with our daughter!

FX!

How are the other ladies doing today??? Happy Easter!!
I hope you ladies have some good EASTER EGGS working for you! :haha:


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hi there,

I'm joining in! 

I'm on CD 3 today and started my first round of Clomid yesterday. My doctor has me taking it days 2-6. 

I'm hopeful that it'll work this cycle. Fingers crossed!

Sending lots of sparkly baby glitter your way..... xx


----------



## 03Cobra

Hello everyone, 

Would like to join in, I"m very new here but it's my second round of clomid 100mg this time. I'm on CD 6 Dr has me taking it days 3-7. 

Last round at 50mg had 1 17mm folli but AF decided to show her ugly head...

Wishing everyone lots of luck!!


----------



## Lilianita

Baby_Girl_256 said:


> I will be your buddy :) I am a newbie here, my name is Brooke. I am on CD6 and I am on my 3rd round of Clomid 50mg CD5-9 :D I am also on Progesterone after O, and was just prescribed Pregnitude after my second m/c in 5 months. I will be using Soft Cups this cycle also! I swear by them, I got my last BFP using Soft Cups! Anyone who hasn't tried them should! Goodluck to all you ladies!

Hi Baby Girl, sorry for my ignorance but what is a soft cup? What it is used for?


----------



## Lilianita

03Cobra said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Would like to join in, I"m very new here but it's my second round of clomid 100mg this time. I'm on CD 6 Dr has me taking it days 3-7.
> 
> Last round at 50mg had 1 17mm folli but AF decided to show her ugly head...
> 
> Wishing everyone lots of luck!!

Hi Cobra I am new here also, good luck :thumbup:, keep us informed :winkwink:


----------



## Lilianita

RNmommy said:


> Awww! Thanks!!!
> I know, I was waiting....and waiting....for AF to show up. My GYN prescribed me Provera to jump start AF. The prescription sat at the pharmacy for a couple of days because I didn't have a chance to get it. Then on CD37 AF started on her own. :thumbup:
> So I have that script on hold in case the Clomid doesn't work this cycle and I have another neverending cycle.
> 
> Hope you can start your Clomid soon!
> It got me a BFP on my second round a couple of years ago when we got pregnant with our daughter!
> 
> FX!
> 
> How are the other ladies doing today??? Happy Easter!!
> I hope you ladies have some good EASTER EGGS working for you! :haha:

Hi there I am going well, the only thing i can do know is keep tracking my BBT. 

The OPK show positive on CD14, but until CD 18 I notice a slight raise on my temperature, just from 36.3C to 36.5 C, how about you, are tracking your BBT?

Be patience for the OPK shows positive I've read that the clomid delay ovulation. Keep posting!! :thumbup:


----------



## RNmommy

Hello Everyone! I hope everyone enjoyed their weekend!
How's everyone doing??

Lilianita - SoftCups are actually designed for women to use for their menstrual cycles instead of tampons or pads. It's a plastic film cup with a rubber (?) ring that fits up around your cervix. Women have found that these work good for holding the sperm up by your cervix after intercourse. So while you're laying there, you just slide one in. Then you can get up & move around instead of having to lay in bed forever! LOL!
You can buy them at Walmart (I got 14 in a box for about $6. Or you can order them online.) They're pretty cool! You should check them out. 

CD12 and barely a faint 2nd line on OPK ](*,)


----------



## 03Cobra

RNMommy- thanks for the little bit of in depth on the soft cups. I was wondering exactly how that would work.. duhh makes sense to use it after intercourse lol.. 

Lilianita thank you for the welcome, good luck to you as well :)

So after a bit of poking around here I'm thinking I'm probably in the wrong section since it's my second round and not my first..

Anyone know the difference in starting days and why? I've heard so many different variations, some are 2-6, some 3-7 and then 5-9 all these dates have my head exploding, am I the only one? 

Wishing everyone luck :)


----------



## RNmommy

You don't need to leave us because it's your second round :cry:
If I can figure out how to edit the title I will change it to Clomid Buddies or something. 

Yeah, the first time I heard ladies on here talking about the softcups I was a little like "What the heck is that?". I only used them one time & i swear that was the time that made me get my BFP!!

I've already got mine waiting :haha:

I'm not sure about the cycle days of taking Clomid. I took mine 3-7 for those 2 cycles when I got pregnant with my daughter. And it made me O on 50mg both times. I'm 3-7 again. 
I honestly don't know what difference it makes with the cycle days because I've seen ladies get BFP taking it on 2-6, 3-7, 5-9, etc. :shrug:

Does anyone else on this thread know if it makes a difference what CD you take it on??


----------



## OoOo

I am new to clomid. I am starting clomid today. 100mgs due my af end of April. Nervous!!


----------



## babywish411

I'm about to start my 4th round of 100mg if af would ever get here! I've had such bad breast tenderness especially the last few days along with cramping so I know she's coming just taking her time. My temp hasn't dropped yet either and that's out of the normal so I'm afraid she's still a few days away :(


----------



## OoOo

babywish411 said:


> I'm about to start my 4th round of 100mg if af would ever get here! I've had such bad breast tenderness especially the last few days along with cramping so I know she's coming just taking her time. My temp hasn't dropped yet either and that's out of the normal so I'm afraid she's still a few days away :(

Or she might not turn up for 9 months! Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## babywish411

That would be nice but I'm 11dpo and on cycle day 28.


----------



## MildPCOS

Hello Ladies!
I am going into my second round of 50mg Clomid. I did the first round last month and took it from CD3-7 and I o'd 14 days after the last pill. I had blood drawn on CD24 which showed my progestrone level at 26 - so I did ovulate but got a BFN :( 

My cycle is still 35 days though, which sucks - I don't know if that makes a difference or not but I did ovulate. 

I think I may take it CD2-6 this cycle and hope that I O sooner than I did. I doubt that I will, but it couldn't hurt I imagine. 

Last cycle I also used Robitussin, Pre-Seed and Metformin. This cycle I may also try the soft cups.. I feel super defeated though and have to try to pick myself up yet again.

Good Luck to everyone.


----------



## OoOo

MildPCOS said:


> Hello Ladies!
> I am going into my second round of 50mg Clomid. I did the first round last month and took it from CD3-7 and I o'd 14 days after the last pill. I had blood drawn on CD24 which showed my progestrone level at 26 - so I did ovulate but got a BFN :(
> 
> My cycle is still 35 days though, which sucks - I don't know if that makes a difference or not but I did ovulate.
> 
> I think I may take it CD2-6 this cycle and hope that I O sooner than I did. I doubt that I will, but it couldn't hurt I imagine.
> 
> Last cycle I also used Robitussin, Pre-Seed and Metformin. This cycle I may also try the soft cups.. I feel super defeated though and have to try to pick myself up yet again.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone.

Fingers crossed for you. :) I have taken my tablet. Just have to cross everything.


----------



## RNmommy

OoOo - Don't be nervous :hugs:
This is going to be exciting!!!!

Babywish - OoOo is right....maybe you're preggers!!! Have you tested??? 

MildPCOS - That's good that you O'd!!! I think I O'd on CD 17 of my very first Clomid cycle a couple of years ago. And If memory serves me correctly, I think I O'd a little earlier than that on my second cycle. I think maybe your second cycle it might happen a little sooner.
FX for you!!! Don't feel defeated!! It will happen!!! :hugs:

As for me....CD13 and still blaring NEGATIVE OPK!!! Barely even a second line! :growlmad:


----------



## gprunner

Hi chlomid friends! I am on my first cycle of chlomid and just had my positive OPK yesterday with a huge temp spike today. I feel positive this cycle and feel we did a good job BD. This is cycle 12 and I've never seen a BFP. I would love a birthday surprise and a Christmas baby...what a great time of year.

Why are most of you taking chlomid? Nothing seems to be blatantly wrong with me or my husband so my doctor is giving this ago. I see him on the 12th to make sure I did not overstimulate my ovaries. I didn't listen does anyone know what he will do? I think he said something about an exam??!!


----------



## Sophie0206

Gprunner-
They will do exam to see how many eggs have been produced and size of them. Was just on first round myself last month. Nothing is wrong with us either. I travel a lot for work and we've been trying for last 14ish months so this helps to speed up everything. 
I produced 2 good sized eggs, ovulated, had a lot of sex, and had good progesterone levels. I had blood test today today and it was negative :(
So disappointing!


----------



## baby2010x

Hi ladies, could I join up to please

I've taken clomid for the first time this month cd 6-10 I'm currently on cd 14 don't really know what signs to look out for as I'm not having any monitoring.

My cycles are irregular and my consultant hopes the clomid will help regulate my cycle and in turn I will ovulate. Had the odd twinge in ovary areas and headaches most days since finishing the clomid that feel like sinus pain. We have bd every day too as no idea when I'm likely to ov

Advice appreciated


----------



## OoOo

I've been taking my ablest but I'm a bit worried about multiples. Twins would be brill. But triplets? How would I cope. Df is really excited and can't wait to see if we get pregnant. Next week will be our busy week. :) I've read about the cervical mucous. Does anyone think I should buy that robitussin cough medicine with only guaneffsin in. Or do you think I'd be ok it's my first month on clomid 100mg


----------



## 03Cobra

RNMommy- Thanks you have a great way with words :)

Babywish- Good luck to you, hopefully AF will stay away! 

OoOo- Could triplets really be all that much more than twins? besides losing your sanity quicker that's very cool...

I love how I keep learning new things here, Robbitussin, what exactly does that help with? Wow sometimes I think I'm living under a rock and I'm completely disconnected from my body, lol...Still trying to deal with all of this "pressure" been ttc for a very long time but this is the first that I've been monitored or shall I say "inspected" closely with the dr. not sure how to take the "clinical" out of this. Being thrown into monitoring everything makes it a bit odd or unnatural I guess....

How have the rest of you dealt with dh if it's gotten to the point where they start feeling it that way too?


----------



## RNmommy

03Cobra - My husband didn't even know what was going on. When I got put on Clomid a couple of years ago my husband and I had been NTNP for about 9 months and nothing happened. I went to doc because my periods were irregular and I wanted to eventually start trying to get pregnant. He put me on Clomid right away after doing all sorts of tests to verify I wasn't ovulating. 
I took the medicine and I did the OPKs the first cycle. Ovulated but nothing happened. Second cycle I used PreSeed (which I don't even think he realized) and one time when we were finished BD'ing I said "I'm gonna try this thing out" (the softcup), He was like "Ewww....ok". And I got my BFP that month. I tried not to include him in the OPKs and all that. I didn't want him to stress. 
This time I'm sure he'll be a little more aware, he's seen my OPKs all over the place. But I'm going to try to make him not stress about it. He pretty much "is ready" any time I want some BD anyways! :haha:

OoOo - Multiples would be great!! You may think it would be bad, but I guarantee you'd get the hang of it very fast! As far as the Robitussin goes, I'm not sure. I never used it. Between the Clomid, softcups, OPKs & PreSeed...that's enough for me. Adding in other stuff would just make it too confusing for me :wacko:

Baby2010 - Irregular cycles too! I finished my Clomid on CD7 and I got a little bit of a line today on my OPK but not even half as dark as it needs to be :growlmad:
I haven't felt any clues that O is coming. The twinges are a good sign! I'm anxious to see when O based on taking it CD 6-10. We're all a little curious if it makes a difference when it's taken.

gprunner - Sophie's right about the exam stuff. and they'll do bloodwork to test your progesterone level too. Oh and I'm on it for irregular cycles & being annovulatory.

Sophie - Dont be disappointed. Same thing happened to me first cycle. Second cycle I got a BFP and had my daughter. FX!!

CD14 and i got a little bit of a line. Hopefully in a couple of days I will get a + OPK!


----------



## CS13

Hi ladies-
I started taking Provera (progesterone) yesterday to force a visit form AF since I haven't seen her since November. I have PCOS and have been TTC for four months now but don't ever ovulate :growlmad:. I will be starting Clomid this month IF *fingers crossed* I get AF to come! This will be my first round and I'm a bit anxious since I've read a lot of nasty reviews about the side effects. It will be nice to have some girls to share the experience with.

For those of you who have started clomid already this month, how have the side effects been?? and, have you done a round of clomid before or is this your frist time?


----------



## RNmommy

Hi CS13!!! WELCOME!!!

I took Clomid about 2 yrs ago when we conceived our daughter. I took it for 2 cycles & got BFP on 2nd cycle. The side effects were not terrible then. I think I was a little moody & maybe some headaches/hot flashes. But nothing major. 
This is my first round for this time TTC and I am on CD14. Not a single symptom that I can pinpoint and relate to the Clomid. So I hope it's working at 50mg this time. :shrug:
I go back on CD21 to get bloodwork done. FX it makes me ovulate. No sign of O on my OPKs yet. So we'll see. 

I was also prescribed Provera 2 yrs ago. I hadn't seen my AF in almost 3 months then. I actually started bleeding on my 2nd or 3rd day taking it, so I stopped it. I guess AF was on her way anyways. 
I was given provera this time too. It sat at the pharmacy a couple of days because I didn't have a chance to pick it up and AF came on CD37 before I started provera. Pharm has it on hold in case I need it. 
So I don't really know what its like to take the whole 10 pills of Provera. I'm not sure if that gives any side effects or not. 

Clomid for me wasn't bad at all. But I was at a low dose. I'm not sure what the side effects are like on higher doses. 

FX you see AF soon!


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hi girlies,

I'm back...

So it's CD 6 today and I'm on my last day of Clomid - my doctor has me taking it from CD 2-6. 

So far no side effects except for some constant twitching and painful pinching in my left and right ovaries. 

Has anyone else experienced this side effect?

xx


----------



## RNmommy

HI THERE!!!

I have not experienced anything like that this cycle. 
I've had pains/twinges in my ovaries a couple of years ago on Clomid but that was around CD 15-17 around when I O'd. 

I havent had any side effects this cycle. I don't know if that's good or bad. :shrug:
Did you find yourself a little more moody than usual?? My doc said "Make sure you warn people you're on medication because it will make you very grumpy". But I didn't get like that. Guess I'm either lucky or it's not working.


----------



## 03Cobra

Would be nice to say I haven't experienced anything off with clomid however I definitely can't . This is my second round and I'm grumpier than can be... An emotional bear lol not very conducive to a good bd experience. Lol besides that no other ill symptoms. 
I also have pcos and take metformin for it. 
Rnmommy- yeah I don't say much to dh and try not to give too many details with the clinical parts but I guess I'm lucky he's that attuned to me and can figure things out. Keeping my fingers crossed for you that you'll have a good opk soon :)


----------



## RNmommy

So my OPK was a little darker today. I've done 3 tests so far today! :haha:
I will probably test "one more time" before I go to bed tonight just to see. I don't expect an actual positive for another day or so. We'll see!
I'm just excited the line got a little bit more noticeable today! I was starting to get worried.


----------



## Lemonade

Can I join too? :) I'm waiting for AF after taking Provera and then I need to have an HSG. If that is clear, then my doctor will prescribe Clomid CD 2-6.


----------



## RNmommy

Hi Lemonade!!! :hi:
You can absolutely join!!!!

When did you finish your Provera?? Just curious as to how long it takes for AF to come after finishing it. 
How long have you been TTC?

Will you be using OPKs or anything like that??

Welcome to our group!!!


----------



## OoOo

03Cobra said:


> RNMommy- Thanks you have a great way with words :)
> 
> Babywish- Good luck to you, hopefully AF will stay away!
> 
> OoOo- Could triplets really be all that much more than twins? besides losing your sanity quicker that's very cool...
> 
> I love how I keep learning new things here, Robbitussin, what exactly does that help with? Wow sometimes I think I'm living under a rock and I'm completely disconnected from my body, lol...Still trying to deal with all of this "pressure" been ttc for a very long time but this is the first that I've been monitored or shall I say "inspected" closely with the dr. not sure how to take the "clinical" out of this. Being thrown into monitoring everything makes it a bit odd or unnatural I guess....
> 
> How have the rest of you dealt with dh if it's gotten to the point where they start feeling it that way too?

Nah triplets would be cool too any baby's would make my dreams come true. I read that the cough medicine has to be an expectorant with just guaffessin in helps thin mucous and acts on cervical mucous too. I've never tried it but since I'm on 100 mg I thought I would try it


----------



## RNmommy

I got a positive OPK today!!!!!
:wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2667.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 18


----------



## OoOo

RNmommy said:


> I got a positive OPK today!!!!!
> :wohoo:

That's brilliant I've just ordered some off eBay so I don't know if they will work with clomid but it will give me something to do. I bought a thermometer yesterday. Good luck for your next few busy days xxxx


----------



## RNmommy

I was a little worried about the cheapies I order off of ebay from Clinical Guard (got a really good deal!). That's why I've been using those and the ones I ordered from early-pregnancy-tests.com (those are the ones I used last time TTC), so that way I could make sure they were reliable. And it seems they are!! I got 50 OPKs and 20 HPTs for $9.99!
So excited!!!
:happydance:


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Hello RNMommy!!! I am currently on Clomid just picked up my prescription today!!!! YAY!!!! :winkwink: I am going to be on the cycle 5-9 So I am actually on CD5 now, so I start today!!!!:happydance: My Doc told me to start BDing on CD 12-18 every other day!!! I was also told I could use my OPKs. He will then check my prog on CD23-25 and wants to see me at the end of my cycle for a test and check up!!! Praying for that :bfp: !!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Do you also chart your temp???


----------



## 03Cobra

RnMommy- that is awesome!! Have lots of fun over the next few days and keeping my fingers crossed for some more good news soon!
OoOo- thanks for that extra info on the robbitusssin I can only try to use all the extra help I can get :)

Haven't tried the opk yet might be a bit better knowing than constantly being on edge wondering. I have longer cycles usually about 32-34 days and lately sometimes longer but I do see af regularly so having to rely on understanding what's going on with my body probably isn't the best way about it. 
Also used prover to jump start AF didn't take long only 2 days each time I've used it


----------



## Blackbarbie04

RNmommy said:


> I got a positive OPK today!!!!!
> :wohoo:

I was wondering what was the dosage on Clomid you are taking???:shy:


----------



## Lemonade

RNmommy said:


> Hi Lemonade!!! :hi:
> You can absolutely join!!!!
> 
> When did you finish your Provera?? Just curious as to how long it takes for AF to come after finishing it.
> How long have you been TTC?
> 
> Will you be using OPKs or anything like that??
> 
> Welcome to our group!!!

Hi RNmommy, I finished my Provera on Tuesday (April 2nd). My doctor said it usually takes 7-10 days to get AF. I hope it is sooner rather than later, though because I am anxious to get started! We have been TTC since October 2012 but I haven't had AF since coming off BCP (I had the withdrawal bleed then nothing). 

I most definitely will be using OPKs once I start Clomid, I already have a pack of 20 that I ordered from the internet waiting to be used :)

Thanks for the welcome and congrats on your +OPK! :)


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Lemonade what days will you be taking Clomid?


----------



## gprunner

Just hanging out waiting now ladies! Although, today I had a huge drop in bbt on 4dpo and I am almost 100% sure I ovulated with positive OPK, cm check. I am trying to remain hopeful...my husbands birthday is tomorrow and is on Monday and a pregnancy would be THE BEST gift.

Anyways, I posted this but found this article very much me the last 11 months. Take a read please. 

https://www.stevewiens.com/2013/03/26/ten-words-that-describe-infertility/


----------



## gprunner

Sophie0206 said:


> Gprunner-
> They will do exam to see how many eggs have been produced and size of them. Was just on first round myself last month. Nothing is wrong with us either. I travel a lot for work and we've been trying for last 14ish months so this helps to speed up everything.
> I produced 2 good sized eggs, ovulated, had a lot of sex, and had good progesterone levels. I had blood test today today and it was negative :(
> So disappointing!

They can the size of them even when it is CD 25 and the end of my cycle? I thought that was around CD 11? I'm also close to you in the months we are on month 11 and cycle 12:( I keep trying to hold it together every month but we're ready. How old are you Sophie if you don't mind me asking? I'm turning 32 on Monday and my husband will be 31 tomorrow:)


----------



## RNmommy

BlackBarbie - HI!!! Welcome!!!
I do not chart my temp. I tried last time I was TTC and found I could never remember to do it when I was supposed to. It ended up frustrating me more than anything. I have to admit, I don't have the patience or discipline to do that like most of the ladies on here. Haha. I'M LAZY!!!
I am on 50mg of Clomid. When I got pregnant with my daughter I got BFP on second cycle at 50mg. This is my first cycle this go round so I'm hoping it works at 50mg like it did before. 
FX for your BFP!!!!

03Cobra - Try the OPKs. I think you'd like it. ClinicalGuard store on ebay you can get 50 OPK and 20 ICs for $9.99!!!! I've been using them like crazy! :haha:

Lemonade - Wow - I didn't realize it could take that long. I can totally understand your impatience!!! I hate having to wait...and wait...and wait!

As for me....I got multiple + OPKs this morning and this afternoon. I took one a little while ago and it looks like it is not quite positive anymore. Still very dark, but I woudn't say +. So I'm guessing my surge is over. :shrug:
I will test again tomorrow. If negative then I enter the TWW. Not that I'm thinking BFP this month, I just want to see if I get AF on time which means the Clomid is working. FX!


----------



## kmr1763

Hey ladies! Just read through the thread, was wondering if I can join in? Ttc #2... First was conceived on third round of Clomid back in 2009. Been on Clomid off and on since ttc #2 because we moved across the country, and now been seeing a fs again regularly. Cd 3, first pill was just taken, whoopee! I am super stoked. Just stocked up on cheapie opks, hpts, cbfm sticks and preseed. Soooo ready for my BFP after two years of ttc!


----------



## RNmommy

Hi KMR!!! Absolutely you may join us!!!
Woohoo for starting Clomid!!! It worked like a charm for me in 2011. FX it gets me the same result in 2013! 
What dose are you on??

I have not gotten my PreSeed yet :nope: I will do that next cycle. 
I do have my SoftCups ready & waiting :winkwink:

I am 1DPO today (CD17)
OPKs have gone negative again. 
I hope my durge was long enough to accomplish something. :haha:


----------



## kmr1763

Thanks, RNmommy! Ds was conceived on clomid in 2009 :) third round, but ovulated every time! I have soft cups too! On 50 mgs, same as when I conceived ds. I have my fingers crossed tight! 

We're going to try something along the lines of the smep this cycle. Once af goes dtd every other day until positive opk and then every day until temp rise! 

I bet you accomplished something! Are you a sicko early tester, lol like me? Or will you wait until af is a no show? And what about dosage for you? Is this your first cycle on clomid this time around?


----------



## kmr1763

Nm I just re-read your above post! Lol I have good feelings about this month! So you are a nurse? What field?


----------



## RNmommy

KMR - I am a nurse. ER. Love it!!!
I am on 50mg also, first round this time. My OPKs are definitely negative today. 
And yes I am as impatient as they come!! So I will probably start testing EARLY!!! LOL!
Although, my husband and I were trying not to conceive this month because I was on some strong antibiotics at the beginning of my cycle. But I finished them on CD4 or 5 so I'm hoping it will be ok. 
We :sex: the night before I got my strong + OPK and he "left a deposit" ( :haha: ) so I don't know....we'll see. We did not BD yesterday which is probably the best time to have done that. So I'm thinking a no for this cycle which is ok with me. Because next cycle I'll be armed & ready!!! :rofl:


----------



## kmr1763

Lol you never know! You might be surprised! In any case, you sound so upbeat, and that is refreshing! I'm impatient and it's only cd 3. Lol so ready to poas, even just an opk!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

This is my2nd ttc time on clomid. My first was with ds in 2007. It worked first go round. My dh does not have any children. So, Im praying this works!!!


----------



## gprunner

Alright, ladies that have used clomid before..help! Today, is 5dpo and I woke up to some brown spotting. My temperature has dropped quite a bit. I am sure I've ovulated. Please don't tell me that AF is going to come a week early..eh. What do you think?

Don't know about you guys but I hate google. I wish someone would take it away from me!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Sometimes spotting meansthat the egg is implanting but that usually occurs about a week before your expected period.


----------



## Lemonade

Blackbarbie04 said:


> Lemonade what days will you be taking Clomid?

My doctor gave me a leaflet on Clomid which said CD 2-6, so I'm assuming that's what he'll tell me to do :).

Kmr1763, I have "skinny" PCOS too (well, my BMI is in the healthy range). Are you taking anything else apart from the Clomid? I asked my doctor about Metformin as I had heard that it had a good success rate when combined with Clomid, but he said I didn't need it because my BMI is under 25.

Fingers crossed that was your surge, RNmommy!

gprunner, I don't know anything about Clomid and spotting but hopefully it is implantation spotting. I know what you mean about Google, it is evil, but so addictive!


----------



## kmr1763

Lemonade-- I'd trust the doc. I remember asking about it when I was first dx with pcos and the doctor wouldn't even consider it. She was an ob gyn. I was upset. But now I'm seeing an re. He tested my a1c, a blood sugar kind of test, and he definitely ruled out any need to take metformin. But he said women with pcos who were overweight tended to be diabetic, or pre diabetic, thus metformin used to regulate sugar levels does help. Women who are thinner and don't carry the extra weight don't have the issues with blood sugar, so metformin would do no good.

Gp-- I have been on clomid many times when I did not fall pregnant. If you're sure you ovulated, I'm going to call the spotting and temp dip a good sign. See what your temp is tomorrow!


----------



## RNmommy

Good morning ladies!!!

GP - I agree with everyone else...the spotting & temp dip could mean implantation!!! :happydance: 
FX!!!!

I tested again this morning. Barely a second line on OPK. So i am going to stop POAS for now! :blush:
I will resume testing with ICs in approx 5 days. Which I know is way too early - but I'm an addict. I can't help it! :haha:

Just relaxing today. My nipples are extremely sore and have been since O. I'm guessing this has something to do with the Clomid. :shrug:
I honestly don't remember if I had this with my previous experience with Clomid.


----------



## kmr1763

RNmommy-- glad you are officially in the tww! I think increased progesterone is the reason for sore bbs and nipples-- in the tww and in early pregnancy. So seems normal enough! And good stuff really, probably means you had a good strong o :)

Cd 4 today for me. Second clomid pill. I'm ready to start bding!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Did anyone start cramping after the first day of taking clomid. I'm on cycle 5-9 and af is gone. I have 3 more pills to take and I'm cramping really bad... anyone ever go through this? I've taken advil and ibuprofen. O yeah how do you set up comments to come directly to your phone????


----------



## RNmommy

KMR - Ready to start BDing :rofl: Nothing wrong with a little practice :winkwink:
And I hope you're right about the strong O. I hope that's true. I hope I didn't pop out multiple eggs :dohh:

BlackBarbie - I did not have any cramps until O. I honestly didn't notice any symptoms this time. And I'm not sure about the phone thing. But I would also like to know!


----------



## RNmommy

My nipples hurt!!! :brat:


----------



## Rose1990

Hi, sorry to jump this thread but I'm just wondering what clomid does?... Only reason I ask is because I am STILL waiting to hear from gyaecologist & G.P. about my next steps for trying to conceive... I should add I have had 4 MC's in 2 & a half years so not sure if I'll be offered clomid or not?! I just like to know what to expect. Good Luck to you all, Hope you get your BFP's x


----------



## OoOo

Hi all clomid girls. I'm on cd 10 today. Nervous ill miss ovulation tho. I finished my clomid Saturday. Sunday I started robitussin and drinking more fluids. Started baby dancing last night. Should I do it every day? No idea what day I will ovulate. I'm waiting for my ov sticks to come. Then ill be peeing like a mad woman. I usually have 26/28 day cycles but progesterone check showed not ovulating :( so I'm feeling unsure that clomid will work I'm praying it will. Hoping the pee sticks will keep me occupied.


----------



## OoOo

Rose1990 said:


> Hi, sorry to jump this thread but I'm just wondering what clomid does?... Only reason I ask is because I am STILL waiting to hear from gyaecologist & G.P. about my next steps for trying to conceive... I should add I have had 4 MC's in 2 & a half years so not sure if I'll be offered clomid or not?! I just like to know what to expect. Good Luck to you all, Hope you get your BFP's x

Hi clomid is an ovulation induction drug. I'm new to it but from looking on here it seems to help. I believe it causes more eggs to mature and improves egg quality. Sorry I can't help more. I've had four mc in 4 years. Hugs to you xxx


----------



## kmr1763

Rose-- I don't know if clomid would be the right step for you-- simply because you are ovulating and getting pregnant without assistance. Having all of this miscarriages seems like another issue which needs to be addressed ASAP! I'm mad that your md isn't getting back to you! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Blackbird-- I had a bit of cramping on the sides yesterday. Nothing painful, just noticed it. I'd your dr doing an ultrasound to check for follicles? It could just be one or two starting to grow!!

Oooo-- I think the info on clomid says ovulation generally occurs between five and ten days after you have taken the last pill. So I would set your timeframe up there until you get your opks. I think every other day is fine-- unless you guys are in the mood and want to dtd every day! Because that definitely won't hurt!

RNmommy-- gah! I know about multiple eggs! I'm worried about that myself, well not worried, but you know. Hubby is jumping up and down at the thought of twins, and I'm gritting my teeth.


----------



## jodspods

Hi ladies hope you don't mind me gatecrashing! I've just done my first round of clomid 50mg days 2-6 (it made me a mad woman) and on CD10 I had a 22mm follicle on my left ovary. I had been using CBFM before and decided to use it this cycle too. I peaked this morning on CD13. Any ideas when I should get my bloods taken? A week today (next Monday) or next Tuesday (which happens to be cd21)?

DH and I are aiming to bd each day and started after my scan on cd10. Hoping we catch the eggie and get our bfp on our angel baby's due date! 

Will have a read through the thread but any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## kmr1763

Jod-- sounds like everything is going good. Day 21 is the usual day for bloods, so I'd stick with that! If you got a peak, I would dtd today and tomorrow! Do you temp?


----------



## jodspods

kmr1763 said:


> Jod-- sounds like everything is going good. Day 21 is the usual day for bloods, so I'd stick with that! If you got a peak, I would dtd today and tomorrow! Do you temp?

Hi thanks for the advice! No I don't temp...is it too late to do so this cycle if I haven't already?


----------



## OoOo

Hi jod. I'm cd 10 today maybe we can be buddies. We would be in tww together. I don't know if I have a follicle as not had any scans. First month on clomid I'm on 100mg. X fingers crossed for everyone x


----------



## jodspods

OoOo said:


> Hi jod. I'm cd 10 today maybe we can be buddies. We would be in tww together. I don't know if I have a follicle as not had any scans. First month on clomid I'm on 100mg. X fingers crossed for everyone x

That would be good OoOo! Don't you get tracked on your cycle? Are you using opks?


----------



## kmr1763

If you haven't ovulated yet, you could start temping now. You should see a shift in temperature after you ovulate, that will stay high until af shows, or if you get pregnant, it stays elevated. First thing when you wake up and ideally at the same time every morning. It's easy once you get into the habit, and I find it so helpful.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Blackbird-- I had a bit of cramping on the sides yesterday. Nothing painful, just noticed it. I'd your dr doing an ultrasound to check for follicles? It could just be one or two starting to grow!!


He's not doing a u/s, just checking my progesteron levels on 4/21/13. And that is what I was also wondering, does the follicles start to grow while taking the Clomid or is after you stop the last pill that they start to grow?:wacko: I'm confused. I knwo I become fertile around 3-5 days after the last pill so... I guess I answered my own ?:dohh: I wouldn't mind twins, but IDK what I would do with triplets. I start BD'ing this week every other day the DR said starting 4/12/13 :sex:. So I guess I will start using my OPKs two days before which is a day after I take my last clomid pill...:happydance: I haven't had any side effects today on my pill just hot flashes.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

RNmommy said:


> My nipples hurt!!! :brat:

When is the day that you are going to take your :test:???


----------



## OoOo

This is my first cycle and the dr just said to take it and if I don't get preg first month to take it again for 2nd month and get day 21 bloods done on 2nd cycle. I'm a bit cramping today. I've took robitussin for cm. we are bding once a day at night. Hoping laying down all night will help. So I've kinda been left on my own this cycle dr is a bit laid back. I'm cd 10 now. I've never charted but I bought a basal thermometer and been trying to record that. Not sure about it as I'm getting all different readings. I've ordered opks not arrived yet but tomorrow is my 3rd day after clomid. So hope they arrive tomorrow a I read that it's better to do opk at least 3 days after your clomid. Do you have any info or help about after clomid tablets, I've not had side effects. The slight cramping might be my body working. A buddy to go through this with would be great xxx


----------



## jodspods

OoOo said:


> This is my first cycle and the dr just said to take it and if I don't get preg first month to take it again for 2nd month and get day 21 bloods done on 2nd cycle. I'm a bit cramping today. I've took robitussin for cm. we are bding once a day at night. Hoping laying down all night will help. So I've kinda been left on my own this cycle dr is a bit laid back. I'm cd 10 now. I've never charted but I bought a basal thermometer and been trying to record that. Not sure about it as I'm getting all different readings. I've ordered opks not arrived yet but tomorrow is my 3rd day after clomid. So hope they arrive tomorrow a I read that it's better to do opk at least 3 days after your clomid. Do you have any info or help about after clomid tablets, I've not had side effects. The slight cramping might be my body working. A buddy to go through this with would be great xxx

This is my first cycle too! I got my scan cd10 and I had a 22mm follicle. I also had some cramping in the run up to O. I can't say I've felt O this month yet despite my peak this morning. Ive to get bloods cd21 then we discuss what to do if I need another cycle but I've been prescribed 6 months worth and the nurse was very positive about how I was reacting to it. My lining was about 6mm too which she also said was good. I tend to spot from 8dpo or so, so I'm hoping clomid might stop this happening!


----------



## OoOo

jodspods said:


> OoOo said:
> 
> 
> This is my first cycle and the dr just said to take it and if I don't get preg first month to take it again for 2nd month and get day 21 bloods done on 2nd cycle. I'm a bit cramping today. I've took robitussin for cm. we are bding once a day at night. Hoping laying down all night will help. So I've kinda been left on my own this cycle dr is a bit laid back. I'm cd 10 now. I've never charted but I bought a basal thermometer and been trying to record that. Not sure about it as I'm getting all different readings. I've ordered opks not arrived yet but tomorrow is my 3rd day after clomid. So hope they arrive tomorrow a I read that it's better to do opk at least 3 days after your clomid. Do you have any info or help about after clomid tablets, I've not had side effects. The slight cramping might be my body working. A buddy to go through this with would be great xxx
> 
> This is my first cycle too! I got my scan cd10 and I had a 22mm follicle. I also had some cramping in the run up to O. I can't say I've felt O this month yet despite my peak this morning. Ive to get bloods cd21 then we discuss what to do if I need another cycle but I've been prescribed 6 months worth and the nurse was very positive about how I was reacting to it. My lining was about 6mm too which she also said was good. I tend to spot from 8dpo or so, so I'm hoping clomid might stop this happening!Click to expand...

Your 22mm follicle sounds great. Keeping everything crossed for you. Which cd are you now? Hopefully you are ovulating the follicle you saw on scan. Good luck will be thinking of you. Hope I have one ready to o without scan ill just have to hope for best xxx


----------



## OoOo

We're bding every day cos I can't miss a day incase I get the wrong one! My mind won't let me lol. Think df thinks its brill lol. Just don't want to miss the right day. Hopefully my opks will come tomorrow and I can concentrate on them lol


----------



## jodspods

OoOo said:


> jodspods said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoOo said:
> 
> 
> This is my first cycle and the dr just said to take it and if I don't get preg first month to take it again for 2nd month and get day 21 bloods done on 2nd cycle. I'm a bit cramping today. I've took robitussin for cm. we are bding once a day at night. Hoping laying down all night will help. So I've kinda been left on my own this cycle dr is a bit laid back. I'm cd 10 now. I've never charted but I bought a basal thermometer and been trying to record that. Not sure about it as I'm getting all different readings. I've ordered opks not arrived yet but tomorrow is my 3rd day after clomid. So hope they arrive tomorrow a I read that it's better to do opk at least 3 days after your clomid. Do you have any info or help about after clomid tablets, I've not had side effects. The slight cramping might be my body working. A buddy to go through this with would be great xxx
> 
> This is my first cycle too! I got my scan cd10 and I had a 22mm follicle. I also had some cramping in the run up to O. I can't say I've felt O this month yet despite my peak this morning. Ive to get bloods cd21 then we discuss what to do if I need another cycle but I've been prescribed 6 months worth and the nurse was very positive about how I was reacting to it. My lining was about 6mm too which she also said was good. I tend to spot from 8dpo or so, so I'm hoping clomid might stop this happening!Click to expand...
> 
> Your 22mm follicle sounds great. Keeping everything crossed for you. Which cd are you now? Hopefully you are ovulating the follicle you saw on scan. Good luck will be thinking of you. Hope I have one ready to o without scan ill just have to hope for best xxxClick to expand...

I'm cd13 today and my cycles normally 26 although I spot about a wk before af! 

Keep bding and I hope your opks arrive! I'm trying not to get too bogged down with them so if I need another cycle I won't use my cbfm and will just go with the flow! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## OoOo

I used to have 26 day cycles but last two have been 27 and 29. I used to like 26 days as it came around so quickly. I got preg naturally on my own previously on a 26 day cycle but we had been trying a year. We had a mc and have been trying since August 2012. So hoping this clomid gives me a boost enough to ovulate and get caught. Ill just do the opks to occupy myself lol. As I'm still going to bd everyday. Maybe night and morning if my opk goes positive :)


----------



## RNmommy

Hi ladies!!! My nipples still hurt and I've been crampy on & off all day. :growlmad:

BlackBarbie: :rofl: I love the comment!!! Well, I am 3DPO today (i think...I'll have to look at my signature when I'm done typing this reply :haha:). I will probably start testing on 8DPO. I think my will power is strong enough to hold out until then. :blush:
I agree, I don't know what I would do with triplets either! I know I'd be bald from ripping my hair out! :wacko:

OoOo - I hope you don't miss O! I did not get +OPK until CD16 but I have irregular cycles without Clomid so that's just my crazy body. I would guess maybe around CD12 or 13 you should get +OPK if you have your sticks by then. If you have a dollar tree close to you they sell OPK tests. Maybe you could use a couple of those until you get your test strips. :shrug:

Jodspods - WELCOME!!!! We would all love to be your buddies!!! I would think Clomid would help with the spotting but that is just a guess. I hope it does. 
I did not have a scan done. I have bloodwork done on Wednesday to see if I really did ovulate. FX!!!

KMR - I know, my husband is like "Twins would be ok". Yeah, that's because you don't have to carry them!!!! Although I don't think I would mind twins, it does scare me a lot!!!

Hey I have a question ladies - So I got +OPK on CD16. Is the next day considered 1DPO? Or is the next day considered O day and the day after that is considered 1DPO??? I honestly can't remember! :shrug:

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## SomeonesMommy

Hello All,

I'm new to BabyandBump, so I hope I am doing this right! :roll:

I started on 50 mg of Clomid days 5-9 this month and have also started using OPKs, instead softcups and preseed. Anyone else tried these things together? 

My 12 day vag ultrasound showed 1 follicle at 15mm and the dr was happy about it, so we shall see! 

Wishin' and hopin' and thinkin' and prayin' that this will be it! 

:dust: to all of us!!


----------



## Lemonade

kmr1763 said:


> Lemonade-- I'd trust the doc. I remember asking about it when I was first dx with pcos and the doctor wouldn't even consider it. She was an ob gyn. I was upset. But now I'm seeing an re. He tested my a1c, a blood sugar kind of test, and he definitely ruled out any need to take metformin. But he said women with pcos who were overweight tended to be diabetic, or pre diabetic, thus metformin used to regulate sugar levels does help. Women who are thinner and don't carry the extra weight don't have the issues with blood sugar, so metformin would do no good.

Thanks, he definitely didn't explain it as well as you!

Hi jodspods - welcome! I don't know much about ultrasounds with Clomid, but that sounds great.

Blackbarbie04 - good luck!

OoOo - Isn't it funny how doctors are different?! My doctor wants to do ultrasounds and CD21 bloods on cycle #1 and then only CD 21 bloods every cycle after that.

RNMommy - how exciting, hope the TWW isn't going too slowly.

SomeonesMommy - Welcome! When will you be testing?

CD1 here :happydance: I'm so glad because the Provera made me CRAZY with PMS, I was crying over everything. It worked in 6 days though - less time than the doctor said! My HSG is booked for a week's time and then I go back to the doctor for Clomid on the 25th. Can't wait to get started :).


----------



## RNmommy

Lemonade - That's great!!! Hopefully you can get started on Clomid asap!
I'm glad you didn't have to wait too long for AF because that would be maddening!! FX!!

SomeonesMommy - WELCOME!!! I used Clomid, Preseed and Softcups when I got BFPin 2011. I used only Clomid first cycle because I didn't know about anything else. Second cycle used all 3 & got BFP!!!!
I think it is a magical combination :winkwink:


----------



## kmr1763

Rnmommy-- I would consider the day after positive opk to be o day. Buuut it totally varies, and that's a personal preference. You could have oed later on the same day! So it's really just a guessing game. This is why I love temping :) it takes out the guesswork.

Okay, so is this weird-- I'm what? Cd 5 today? Two more clomid pills to go? And I get home to find my opks and hpts in the mail and think yea I can pee on something! Opk is pretty close to pos... But I had a ton of fertile cm. I guess being on clomid could cause that, right? Because it has estrogen like properties? I don't know. It's been a good bit since I was last on clomid and I don't remember experiencing it.... But I also wasn't as self-aware as I am now. Huh. Could the day pass any more slowly?


----------



## RNmommy

Thats good timing with the OPKs arriving! :happydance:
"Yea I can pee on something" :haha:

I don't know about the CM during the days of actually taking the pill. I do know that they say OPKs can appear positive when you use them during the CD you take the pill or too close after. In 2011 I started using OPKs on CD 10 (i think) and I didn't have that happen. 
This time however, I tried the OPKs during the days I was on Clomid because I was curious and mine did not turn anywhere near positive. I know there's nothing wrong with my OPKs as they turned + at about the right time. So I'm hoping my Clomid was actually working. Maybe if it didn't, that's why I didn't get that reaction with my OPKs during the CD I was taking the pills. :shrug:
I don't know how that really works. 

Why can't this be simple?! :brat:


----------



## OoOo

I would think the next day is o then the following day is 1dpo. I have no idea though I think that's a brilliant question. Today is cd11 for me. I had my first hot flash last night. I boiled right from my feet upwards it woke me up!! Managed to bd aswell poor df is on early shift I'm hoping u don't wear him out I make him afternoon naps lol so he doesn't just fall asleep at night ;) he's really understanding. We had the whole tommy tank talk last night lol I had to make sure he was clear that he has to refrain as its really important. I was so embarrassed lol he said he hasn't for a while and won't need to with me bding everyday lol. I just had to make sure we were on same page as don't want to be taking these tablets and he wastes his sperm count. So that sorted getting excited today is cd11 my opks should be here today so I will do one test today I hope x


----------



## OoOo

kmr1763 said:


> Rnmommy-- I would consider the day after positive opk to be o day. Buuut it totally varies, and that's a personal preference. You could have oed later on the same day! So it's really just a guessing game. This is why I love temping :) it takes out the guesswork.
> 
> Okay, so is this weird-- I'm what? Cd 5 today? Two more clomid pills to go? And I get home to find my opks and hpts in the mail and think yea I can pee on something! Opk is pretty close to pos... But I had a ton of fertile cm. I guess being on clomid could cause that, right? Because it has estrogen like properties? I don't know. It's been a good bit since I was last on clomid and I don't remember experiencing it.... But I also wasn't as self-aware as I am now. Huh. Could the day pass any more slowly?

Clomid causes Lh to rise the leaflet data says to not do opk for at least 3 days after tablets stop. As gives false opks. X


----------



## OoOo

Argh bloody opks still not here. I'm cd 11. Have watery cm this morning and bding every day. Was hoping to do opk today. :( any other time they turn up. Looks like ill be opking tomorrow cd12. I usually have 26/28 day cycles. Suppose opks don't really matter cos bding everyday but I just wanted an idea as to whether I ovulate. :(. Frustrating but pleased I now have watery cm. tmi but I don't think clomid has dried me up I feel really errrr wet. I have been taking robitussin. Really excited about bding tonight onwards. Now my cm is ok.


----------



## 03Cobra

Wow I've missed so much in the last little bit. Welcome to all the new ladies that started to post and good luck to each of you! 

Gprunner-Thank you for the link, that is a very good article :) Been a while since I've read something that was heartfelt like that and made me feel better..

Lemonade- I didnt notice anything on the Provera, both cycles with it I got AF within 3 days of starting it , wish I could say the same for the Clomid maybe I"m just a target for every side effect on there, lol...that'd be my luck, I think the worst part is these hot flashes...

I'm guessing I should probably start temping next cycle, RNMommy ordered my OPK's since I'm sure I missed o, or at the very least am not feeling like I've o'd at all so it's all not only complicated, but I think I"m missing the signs....currently on cd 15 and have been getting cramping just out of nowhere for the last couple of days...given dh's hectic work schedule and mine all over the place we still managed to bd every day...

OoOo-lol I'm the same way, just can't leave it at every other day, I have no clue what my bodies doing so I figure everyday means I can't miss something if it does happen :)) I also didnt dry up with Clomid, been more wet than usual actually, heyyyy that's one good thing about it! 

Jodspods-22mm follicle yayyyy that is great! Keeping my fingers crossed for you! 

My dr.'s been a bit more laid back this cycle.. trying to figure out why, last one he did blood work and then an u/s at cd 15...this one he's drawn blood on cd 3 & cd 10 and I've not heard back from him yet...I"m thinking maybe we'll go for one more cycle of clomid since even though I feel differently on this second round I'm guessing I'll probably have try one more.. then a break from ttc for a bit.. alll this tracking is making me crazier than I usually am, lol...

Hopefully we'll hear some good news from someone soon with a positive BFP....


----------



## kmr1763

Morning ladies! I think I just got into over thinking mode last evening. I know about the false opks on clomid (it wasn't positive, just close) but I was weirded out by the cm. But I'm over it! Just took my 4th pill. This is going slow, slow, slow! 

RNmommy, don't worry about the opk being negative shile taking the pills. If it went positive at the right time, that's all that matters!

Oooo- yeah, I feel you on the moistness! But really, I'm interested in seeing if it stays throughout the cycle. I NEEDED the preseed when ttc number 1.


----------



## OoOo

Glad I'm not alone. It's great to have found so many lady's going through similar. My hot flash last night was severe I wanted to open windows lol. I am just impatiently waiting for ovulation. I wish I could just see inside my body so I would know there is an egg. God knows how bad I am going to be in tww. I've only ever tested 1 day early but when my opks turn up I have 5 preg tests in them too so ill probably test once a day 5 days before my af is due based on previous 27/28 day cycle. Then if I get any faint ill buy a good brand and a digi. I saw in tesco that clearblue now do a two pack which contains a normal dye test and a digi. Thought that was a brilliant idea :) so excited this month and feeling super positive.


----------



## OoOo

What's the earliest dpo that you can test?


----------



## jodspods

OoOo said:


> What's the earliest dpo that you can test?

I think it depends on the brand of test! I am wary of testing too early as I got a false positive on a Tesco own brand digi! I would say a day or two before maybe?

I've only got one clear blue dye test for this month! I don't know yet how positive I feel about it all....I had my second peak today and in the gym this morning I was feeling tugging! It was a strange sensation and not like O pains. 

Fingers crossed you O soon!!


----------



## OoOo

jodspods said:


> OoOo said:
> 
> 
> What's the earliest dpo that you can test?
> 
> I think it depends on the brand of test! I am wary of testing too early as I got a false positive on a Tesco own brand digi! I would say a day or two before maybe?
> 
> I've only got one clear blue dye test for this month! I don't know yet how positive I feel about it all....I had my second peak today and in the gym this morning I was feeling tugging! It was a strange sensation and not like O pains.
> 
> Fingers crossed you O soon!!Click to expand...

2nd peak ? Do you mean 2 positive opks in a row? Fingers crossed for youx


----------



## jodspods

OoOo said:


> jodspods said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoOo said:
> 
> 
> What's the earliest dpo that you can test?
> 
> I think it depends on the brand of test! I am wary of testing too early as I got a false positive on a Tesco own brand digi! I would say a day or two before maybe?
> 
> I've only got one clear blue dye test for this month! I don't know yet how positive I feel about it all....I had my second peak today and in the gym this morning I was feeling tugging! It was a strange sensation and not like O pains.
> 
> Fingers crossed you O soon!!Click to expand...
> 
> 2nd peak ? Do you mean 2 positive opks in a row? Fingers crossed for youxClick to expand...

I'm using the clearblue fertility monitor and it shows your 2 most likely days to conceive as peaks. As we're bding everyday we should have it covered!


----------



## OoOo

jodspods said:


> OoOo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jodspods said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoOo said:
> 
> 
> What's the earliest dpo that you can test?
> 
> I think it depends on the brand of test! I am wary of testing too early as I got a false positive on a Tesco own brand digi! I would say a day or two before maybe?
> 
> I've only got one clear blue dye test for this month! I don't know yet how positive I feel about it all....I had my second peak today and in the gym this morning I was feeling tugging! It was a strange sensation and not like O pains.
> 
> Fingers crossed you O soon!!Click to expand...
> 
> 2nd peak ? Do you mean 2 positive opks in a row? Fingers crossed for youxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm using the clearblue fertility monitor and it shows your 2 most likely days to conceive as peaks. As we're bding everyday we should have it covered!Click to expand...

Ah right I understand now. That's brilliant news. Clomid does seem to help lots of ladies. Fingers crossed. Are you going to bd for a few extra 'insurance' days just to make sure? X


----------



## kmr1763

I just got stocked up on the fertility monitor sticks. I've had it over a year, and never had a peak. I'm sooo hoping I'll see my first one this cycle with Clomid! How many days after your last pill did you get your first peak? Last pill tomorrow for me, I'm sooo excited! 

I think testing before 9 dpo is just silly. 9 is early, but I got my BFP with ds at 9 dpo, so it's probably when I will start. I got twenty or thirty cheapies with my opks, so have too much testing power. Lol


----------



## jodspods

kmr1763 said:


> I just got stocked up on the fertility monitor sticks. I've had it over a year, and never had a peak. I'm sooo hoping I'll see my first one this cycle with Clomid! How many days after your last pill did you get your first peak? Last pill tomorrow for me, I'm sooo excited!
> 
> I think testing before 9 dpo is just silly. 9 is early, but I got my BFP with ds at 9 dpo, so it's probably when I will start. I got twenty or thirty cheapies with my opks, so have too much testing power. Lol

I took my pills cd2-6 and peaked cd13!

Good luck!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Yes, that's what my Doc said as well. I take my Clomid pills 5-9 and he told me to start my opk's on CD 10


----------



## Blackbarbie04

OKAY LADIES!!! Question????? My leaflet for my Advanced Clearblue Ovulation Kit says to test after the longest sleep, which will be in the first thing in the morning right??????????? I done some research on the internet which stated that the first morning urine for OPK's can have high levels of LH even though we always have LH in our bodies, but that it's higher in the morning. So, has anyone had a + in the morning and then tested again in the evening and have a -? :wacko: I just want to make sure I am doing it right b/c I start my OPK tomorrow. Clearblue says morning, but a lot of articles on the internet says around 11am-8pm...:dohh:I'm confused:huh: Just want to make sure I do not miss my date!!! I'm praying for twins!!! Either :twinboys: or :oneofeach: That way I'll have my three that I wanted!!!!

Please give me info on this topic...


----------



## OoOo

Blackbarbie04 said:


> OKAY LADIES!!! Question????? My leaflet for my Advanced Clearblue Ovulation Kit says to test after the longest sleep, which will be in the first thing in the morning right??????????? I done some research on the internet which stated that the first morning urine for OPK's can have high levels of LH even though we always have LH in our bodies, but that it's higher in the morning. So, has anyone had a + in the morning and then tested again in the evening and have a -? :wacko: I just want to make sure I am doing it right b/c I start my OPK tomorrow. Clearblue says morning, but a lot of articles on the internet says around 11am-8pm...:dohh:I'm confused:huh: Just want to make sure I do not miss my date!!! I'm praying for twins!!! Either :twinboys: or :oneofeach: That way I'll have my three that I wanted!!!!
> 
> Please give me info on this topic...

I read same as you Hun. I've never tried the fertility monitor. Hope someone here can help x


----------



## jodspods

Blackbarbie04 said:


> OKAY LADIES!!! Question????? My leaflet for my Advanced Clearblue Ovulation Kit says to test after the longest sleep, which will be in the first thing in the morning right??????????? I done some research on the internet which stated that the first morning urine for OPK's can have high levels of LH even though we always have LH in our bodies, but that it's higher in the morning. So, has anyone had a + in the morning and then tested again in the evening and have a -? :wacko: I just want to make sure I am doing it right b/c I start my OPK tomorrow. Clearblue says morning, but a lot of articles on the internet says around 11am-8pm...:dohh:I'm confused:huh: Just want to make sure I do not miss my date!!! I'm praying for twins!!! Either :twinboys: or :oneofeach: That way I'll have my three that I wanted!!!!
> 
> Please give me info on this topic...

I'd go with the instructions. I don't know if the monitor you're using is the same as the one in the uk but I always used it in the morning and have got peaks every month but we don't know that my O is strong enough hence the clomid. I've used IC opks and have had positive in the morning and negative by evening too so I've just stuck to clearblue monitor! Good luck!!


----------



## kmr1763

The clearblue ovulation tests work differently than ordinary opks. Like the digital smiley-- I believe they detect estrogen as well as lh. Fmu is best for detecting both hormones that the test is looking for! Fertility monitor works the same way. Always fmu! I hope that helped, I'm out and about right now so wasn't as detailed as I like.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

kmr1763 said:


> The clearblue ovulation tests work differently than ordinary opks. Like the digital smiley-- I believe they detect estrogen as well as lh. Fmu is best for detecting both hormones that the test is looking for! Fertility monitor works the same way. Always fmu! I hope that helped, I'm out and about right now so wasn't as detailed as I like.

Yeah that's what I have now, the smiley's and blinking smmiley's but these also detect estrogen 2 days before LH goes up. So, guess I will follow the directions.:thumbup:


----------



## RNmommy

I always miss so much during the day :growlmad:
Haha!

Hi Ladies!!! I had a terrible headache last night and through this morning. It finally went away. Not sure what that was all about. Been cramping really bad :nope:
I know my cycles have been irregular for so long but one thing has always stayed the same...about a week or two before AF comes I get terrible cramps. And they get worse when we BD and I "finish". THIS STINKS!!! :hissy:
I'm sure they seem worse now because it's a functioning cycle :haha:

BBs were really sore last night and this morning when I woke up but that has since went away. But my darn nipples still hurt! :growlmad:

Anyways...

OoOo - Hot flashes...oh no! I am so sorry! And that's funny about making sure hubby doesn't waste the good stuff :rofl:

Kmr - You're right about the OPKs...I guess I shouldn't worry if I did get my + finally. I'm just really worried it's not going to work this time for some reason. :nope:
I got BFP on 9DPO like you did!!! I thought I was imagining things! My lines were super strong by 12DPO (FRER). And I even had a nice + on a blue dye. 

I'm just ready for tomorrow....I get my bloodwork done. I am hoping I will find results out on Thursday. FX!!


----------



## OoOo

RNmommy said:


> I always miss so much during the day :growlmad:
> Haha!
> 
> Hi Ladies!!! I had a terrible headache last night and through this morning. It finally went away. Not sure what that was all about. Been cramping really bad :nope:
> I know my cycles have been irregular for so long but one thing has always stayed the same...about a week or two before AF comes I get terrible cramps. And they get worse when we BD and I "finish". THIS STINKS!!! :hissy:
> I'm sure they seem worse now because it's a functioning cycle :haha:
> 
> BBs were really sore last night and this morning when I woke up but that has since went away. But my darn nipples still hurt! :growlmad:
> 
> Anyways...
> 
> OoOo - Hot flashes...oh no! I am so sorry! And that's funny about making sure hubby doesn't waste the good stuff :rofl:
> 
> Kmr - You're right about the OPKs...I guess I shouldn't worry if I did get my + finally. I'm just really worried it's not going to work this time for some reason. :nope:
> I got BFP on 9DPO like you did!!! I thought I was imagining things! My lines were super strong by 12DPO (FRER). And I even had a nice + on a blue dye.
> 
> I'm just ready for tomorrow....I get my bloodwork done. I am hoping I will find results out on Thursday. FX!!

Fingers crossed for your bloods x


----------



## kmr1763

Oh I'm sure your bloods will be good! The symptoms you have just seem to be a good sign to me !

Cd 7 for me. Taking last clomid pill in just a minute! So tomorrow I will start using my clearblue easy fertility monitor and opks! I'm stoked! 

Have any of you ladies felt more tired when on clomid? Or is that just me?


----------



## OoOo

Not tired no. I've had one hot flash at night 1 dy ago and some cramping/full feeling this morning. I think I've been lucky with side effects. Can't wait to check post later hoping my opks are here. I'm cd12. Still bding every day. :)


----------



## OoOo

Bloody opks still not here argh. Tomorrow will be cd 13 if they turn up. Suppose at least ill use the 5 pregnancy tests tht come with them. Hoping I won't need the opks for next month and that ill be pregnant. :) got more cm today. Feeling hopeful x


----------



## Blackbarbie04

RNmommy said:


> I always miss so much during the day :growlmad:
> Haha!
> 
> Hi Ladies!!! I had a terrible headache last night and through this morning. It finally went away. Not sure what that was all about. Been cramping really bad :nope:
> I know my cycles have been irregular for so long but one thing has always stayed the same...about a week or two before AF comes I get terrible cramps. And they get worse when we BD and I "finish". THIS STINKS!!! :hissy:
> I'm sure they seem worse now because it's a functioning cycle :haha:
> 
> BBs were really sore last night and this morning when I woke up but that has since went away. But my darn nipples still hurt! :growlmad:
> 
> Anyways...
> 
> OoOo - Hot flashes...oh no! I am so sorry! And that's funny about making sure hubby doesn't waste the good stuff :rofl:
> 
> Kmr - You're right about the OPKs...I guess I shouldn't worry if I did get my + finally. I'm just really worried it's not going to work this time for some reason. :nope:
> I got BFP on 9DPO like you did!!! I thought I was imagining things! My lines were super strong by 12DPO (FRER). And I even had a nice + on a blue dye.
> 
> I'm just ready for tomorrow....I get my bloodwork done. I am hoping I will find results out on Thursday. FX!!

Keep us updated!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Blackbarbie04

kmr1763 said:


> Oh I'm sure your bloods will be good! The symptoms you have just seem to be a good sign to me !
> 
> Cd 7 for me. Taking last clomid pill in just a minute! So tomorrow I will start using my clearblue easy fertility monitor and opks! I'm stoked!
> 
> Have any of you ladies felt more tired when on clomid? Or is that just me?

I was actually down for the first two days of Clomid, but my third day taking them I had sooo much energy!!!


----------



## MildPCOS

Lemonade said:


> Blackbarbie04 said:
> 
> 
> Lemonade what days will you be taking Clomid?
> 
> My doctor gave me a leaflet on Clomid which said CD 2-6, so I'm assuming that's what he'll tell me to do :).
> 
> Kmr1763, I have "skinny" PCOS too (well, my BMI is in the healthy range). Are you taking anything else apart from the Clomid? I asked my doctor about Metformin as I had heard that it had a good success rate when combined with Clomid, but he said I didn't need it because my BMI is under 25.
> 
> Fingers crossed that was your surge, RNmommy!
> 
> gprunner, I don't know anything about Clomid and spotting but hopefully it is implantation spotting. I know what you mean about Google, it is evil, but so addictive!Click to expand...

I am also a thin PCOSer - BMI is 22.8 - and I have been on Metformin for over a year with no PG - but now I am also on Clomid, last month was my first cycle and I did O with a Progesterone level of 28.2. I just finished my second cycle of clomid 3 days ago so fingers crossed for this cycle :)


----------



## MildPCOS

Blackbarbie04 said:


> Blackbird-- I had a bit of cramping on the sides yesterday. Nothing painful, just noticed it. I'd your dr doing an ultrasound to check for follicles? It could just be one or two starting to grow!!
> 
> 
> He's not doing a u/s, just checking my progesteron levels on 4/21/13. And that is what I was also wondering, does the follicles start to grow while taking the Clomid or is after you stop the last pill that they start to grow?:wacko: I'm confused. I knwo I become fertile around 3-5 days after the last pill so... I guess I answered my own ?:dohh: I wouldn't mind twins, but IDK what I would do with triplets. I start BD'ing this week every other day the DR said starting 4/12/13 :sex:. So I guess I will start using my OPKs two days before which is a day after I take my last clomid pill...:happydance: I haven't had any side effects today on my pill just hot flashes.

Everyone is different - I did not ovulate until 14 days after my last 50mg Clomid pill last cycle so depending on the person it can go much later than the 5-10 days they say you should ovulate in


----------



## OoOo

My pee sticks turned up yay will do one tonight just for fun and wee on them twice a day. Hoping I see my surge so I have some idea of ov. Bding everyday anyway.


----------



## RNmommy

Yay for the pee sticks arriving today!!!! :happydance:

I was using th bathroom at work today and I was thinking.."Gosh, I'm wasting all this pee that I could be dipping tests strips into!" :haha:
Although I don't have anything to test for at the moment, the thought still amused me. Haha!

I am still crampy, nipples still hurt but not much else. :shrug:
A few more days and I can test!!!!


----------



## OoOo

Really tender feeling in my uterus today. Uncomfortable full feeling I'm cd 13 today. Line was faint on opk last night but cos they arrived late I don't know if I peaked already. So bd anyway which was gentle but was really tender too anyone else got this kinda feeling?


----------



## jodspods

OoOo said:


> Really tender feeling in my uterus today. Uncomfortable full feeling I'm cd 13 today. Line was faint on opk last night but cos they arrived late I don't know if I peaked already. So bd anyway which was gentle but was really tender too anyone else got this kinda feeling?

I had a day like that too! Can't remember which cd it was but I was sore! 

Cd16 today for me and we bd cd10-15....I really couldn't last night! I was so tired! Hope we've done enough!


----------



## OoOo

jodspods said:


> OoOo said:
> 
> 
> Really tender feeling in my uterus today. Uncomfortable full feeling I'm cd 13 today. Line was faint on opk last night but cos they arrived late I don't know if I peaked already. So bd anyway which was gentle but was really tender too anyone else got this kinda feeling?
> 
> I had a day like that too! Can't remember which cd it was but I was sore!
> 
> Cd16 today for me and we bd cd10-15....I really couldn't last night! I was so tired! Hope we've done enough!Click to expand...

I did opk this morning it's slightly darker than last nights. I think it might get darker tonight or tomorrow. I'm cd 13. I usually 26/28 day cycle so maybe my eggs are bursting and that's the pain. Today is 5 days after my last pill I read you usually ov 5-9 days after so o can be anytime now. Fingers crossed wondering if my opk will go dark later? Can it do that if you test in morning and its pale. Is it poss to go dark by night. I'm so excited about my pain lol


----------



## OoOo

jodspods said:


> OoOo said:
> 
> 
> Really tender feeling in my uterus today. Uncomfortable full feeling I'm cd 13 today. Line was faint on opk last night but cos they arrived late I don't know if I peaked already. So bd anyway which was gentle but was really tender too anyone else got this kinda feeling?
> 
> I had a day like that too! Can't remember which cd it was but I was sore!
> 
> Cd16 today for me and we bd cd10-15....I really couldn't last night! I was so tired! Hope we've done enough!Click to expand...

I reckon you should be covered font beat yourself up x you already had you pos opk didn't you? X


----------



## OoOo

Tmi alert but my cm is soaking wet egg whitey and my cervix has gone really high think my ov is very imminent. Going to jump df tonight hehe. I am still really uncomfy tho


----------



## jodspods

OoOo said:


> jodspods said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoOo said:
> 
> 
> Really tender feeling in my uterus today. Uncomfortable full feeling I'm cd 13 today. Line was faint on opk last night but cos they arrived late I don't know if I peaked already. So bd anyway which was gentle but was really tender too anyone else got this kinda feeling?
> 
> I had a day like that too! Can't remember which cd it was but I was sore!
> 
> Cd16 today for me and we bd cd10-15....I really couldn't last night! I was so tired! Hope we've done enough!Click to expand...
> 
> I reckon you should be covered font beat yourself up x you already had you pos opk didn't you? XClick to expand...

Yes I got pos opk on cd13 and bd cd10-14!

Your opk should be darker tonight! I always got the darkest ones in the evening! X


----------



## OoOo

jodspods said:


> OoOo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jodspods said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoOo said:
> 
> 
> Really tender feeling in my uterus today. Uncomfortable full feeling I'm cd 13 today. Line was faint on opk last night but cos they arrived late I don't know if I peaked already. So bd anyway which was gentle but was really tender too anyone else got this kinda feeling?
> 
> I had a day like that too! Can't remember which cd it was but I was sore!
> 
> Cd16 today for me and we bd cd10-15....I really couldn't last night! I was so tired! Hope we've done enough!Click to expand...
> 
> I reckon you should be covered font beat yourself up x you already had you pos opk didn't you? XClick to expand...
> 
> Yes I got pos opk on cd13 and bd cd10-14!
> 
> Your opk should be darker tonight! I always got the darkest ones in the evening! XClick to expand...

Ah thanks I didn't know that. I been bding since cd 9. Going to tonight and probably thru to Sunday night poor df is trying his best. He's on earlies and been having naps so he don't fall asleep on me lol who would have thought are partners would have too much sex lol


----------



## kmr1763

Whoa, I missed a ton! Opks are better used later on in the day. I always have the best results around six pm or so. But I obviously learned this from testing multiple times a day! Lol if you are new at opks, I would test twice during the day so you don't miss your surge and you can kind of see how the opks build up to the surge. 

Afm fertility monitor says low today. So now I'm just in limbo land waiting to o!


----------



## OoOo

kmr1763 said:


> Whoa, I missed a ton! Opks are better used later on in the day. I always have the best results around six pm or so. But I obviously learned this from testing multiple times a day! Lol if you are new at opks, I would test twice during the day so you don't miss your surge and you can kind of see how the opks build up to the surge.
> 
> Afm fertility monitor says low today. So now I'm just in limbo land waiting to o!

Ah I see I did one this morning and one at noon and one last night lol. Ill do one about 6 and then cut it down to testing mid morning and 6pm. Got sore uterus today and good cm so keeping everything crossed. I can't wait to get to the tww lol but I know ill drive myself mad. I hope to be there soon. Maybe we can be buddies :) I'm due af 26/27April xxxx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Today is 2 days after my last clomid pill taken. I have a dull back pain on my left side and a slight headache, but nothing more than that. Got a O on my Clearblue smiley this morning so hopefully I will see a blinking O:) on CD 12 or 13 and maybe a still O:) on CD 14 or 15. Fingers crossed. Me and DF started :sex: yesterday for EOD as my DR stated that if you :sex: every day the sperm quality will not be as good as they haven't had time to mature. So, today it look like it's my off day. DF is extremely excited and I am very positive that this may be my month!!!:happydance: Guess, I will get to work now :thumbup:!!!!


----------



## SomeonesMommy

Hi all! I'm currently on dpo 4 (I believe). My hubby and I bd last night, and I had the worst cramps EVER afterwards. Being that this is my first round of clomid I've taken, it made me ever so slightly nervous. Has anyone had this happen and did you need to see a dr? The cramps lasted for about 15 minutes and my ovaries just feel a little sore today. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

SomeonesMommy said:


> Hi all! I'm currently on dpo 4 (I believe). My hubby and I bd last night, and I had the worst cramps EVER afterwards. Being that this is my first round of clomid I've taken, it made me ever so slightly nervous. Has anyone had this happen and did you need to see a dr? The cramps lasted for about 15 minutes and my ovaries just feel a little sore today. Thanks in advance!

Your ovaries may still be sore from releasing an eggy or two :happydance:. When I got pregnant with my DS, I noticed that the lower part of my abdomen was sore and :sex: sometimes made it feel worse until my body became use to the changes that were occuring.


----------



## SomeonesMommy

Thanks blackbarbie04! Makes me feel so much better that its not just me. :)


----------



## OoOo

Confuddled!! Opk tonight is hardly there. I couldn't test til yesterday. It was faint but slightly darker this am. Maybe I caught the end of my surge. We bd last night. Going to tonight too and keep peeing on sticks incase I haven't surged yet but I have a high cervix cm is watery sloppy stretchy and I have discomfort in my uterus since last night. Even hurts when travelling in car over speed bumps. And sitting I can feel a bit sore so thinking I may have or actually be ov today. Going to take pain killers so I can manage to bd tonight. See if I get a high temp tomoz. Tho I'm not very good at this basal thing my temps have been about 36.1 to 36.6. Hoping to see a clear rise. Hurry up tww x


----------



## Blackbarbie04

OoOo said:


> Confuddled!! Opk tonight is hardly there. I couldn't test til yesterday. It was faint but slightly darker this am. Maybe I caught the end of my surge. We bd last night. Going to tonight too and keep peeing on sticks incase I haven't surged yet but I have a high cervix cm is watery sloppy stretchy and I have discomfort in my uterus since last night. Even hurts when travelling in car over speed bumps. And sitting I can feel a bit sore so thinking I may have or actually be ov today. Going to take pain killers so I can manage to bd tonight. See if I get a high temp tomoz. Tho I'm not very good at this basal thing my temps have been about 36.1 to 36.6. Hoping to see a clear rise. Hurry up tww x

OoOo what cycle day are you on?


----------



## OoOo

I'm on cd 13/14. I started my period 29th march in the evening then full flow over night so I wasn't sure whether to count from 29 or 30th if counting from 29th I'm cd 14 I took clomid day 4-8 was late getting prescription. So thought it would be ok to take it than waste a month. If counting from 30th I'm cd 13. Since early yesterday morning I had watery cm. last night I was tender when we bd in my uterus and that uncomfy feeling continues today plus my cervix has gone really high and lots of cm. do you think I may be ov. I finished clomid 5 days ago. I usually have 26/27 day cycle. I had a prog test last cycle which wa show no ovulating but I always regular periods just last few months only a light 1 to 2 day period. Gynaecologist suspected no ov. Hence the prog test. She started me on clomid when it came back. This is my first go on clomid.


----------



## OoOo

Ill prob keep pee on sticks until Sunday and bding. That would be cd 16/17. If still no opk that are dark I think ill be in tww. Just got to wait it out and pee I guess. Thanks for all your help x


----------



## OoOo

Do you think I should get the clearblue ov sticks? Maybe my green cheap ones are crap??


----------



## OoOo

Did a pee b4 bed slightly darker. Maybe ill get a positive that's definite soon I'm cd 14 tomoz. Still tender. Also was cuddled up to df and moved but my boob was against him and I noticed my nipples are sore. Well just starting to be sore. What does that mean ?


----------



## RNmommy

OoOo said:


> Did a pee b4 bed slightly darker. Maybe ill get a positive that's definite soon I'm cd 14 tomoz. Still tender. Also was cuddled up to df and moved but my boob was against him and I noticed my nipples are sore. Well just starting to be sore. What does that mean ?

I don't know. I don't remember having this the first time I took Clomid. But my nipples have been REALLY sore since O! They're still sore. Hubby better not come near them! :growlmad:


----------



## RNmommy

SomeonesMommy said:


> Hi all! I'm currently on dpo 4 (I believe). My hubby and I bd last night, and I had the worst cramps EVER afterwards. Being that this is my first round of clomid I've taken, it made me ever so slightly nervous. Has anyone had this happen and did you need to see a dr? The cramps lasted for about 15 minutes and my ovaries just feel a little sore today. Thanks in advance!

I totally understand where you're coming from with that! Except, unfortunately that happens to me very frequently 1-2wks before AF shows up. Even though cycles are irregular off of Clomid, I still got the worst cramps, especially after BD. That's how I always knew she was gonna show up eventually. :growlmad:
I've been really crampy since possible O. Not fun :nope:



Blackbarbie04 said:


> Today is 2 days after my last clomid pill taken. I have a dull back pain on my left side and a slight headache, but nothing more than that. Got a O on my Clearblue smiley this morning so hopefully I will see a blinking O:) on CD 12 or 13 and maybe a still O:) on CD 14 or 15. Fingers crossed. Me and DF started :sex: yesterday for EOD as my DR stated that if you :sex: every day the sperm quality will not be as good as they haven't had time to mature. So, today it look like it's my off day. DF is extremely excited and I am very positive that this may be my month!!!:happydance: Guess, I will get to work now :thumbup:!!!!

FX this is your month!!! Praying for a New Year's Baby for you!



*As for me...I called doc's office this morning. They finally got back to me this afternoon. Doc wasn't in the office and they can't pass on the results to me until doc reviews them. I want my results now! :brat:
I think waiting for blood to confirm O is a nightmarish wait! This sucks!
I'm okay with getting BFN this month as long as I know the Clomid is working. Then we can really start trying :blush:

How are all of my fellow ladies tonight???


----------



## OoOo

Hope you get your blood results hun. Are you ringing them today? I deffo got sore nipples today. And still sore cramps uterus


----------



## jodspods

OoOo said:


> Hope you get your blood results hun. Are you ringing them today? I deffo got sore nipples today. And still sore cramps uterus

OoOo did I read you took clomid cd4-8? If so you probably will be ovulating soon! I think it's an average of 5-8 days or so after your last pill! Fingers crossed for you! 

Cd17 for me today and last 2 days had lots of watery cm and now its gone creamy...bloods on Tuesday then the long wait til test day! X


----------



## OoOo

Thanks Hun. Yeah I took it day 4-8. Today is cd 14 and I had my last pill last Saturday. Thanks for helping me x


----------



## OoOo

Wahooooo. Just got a darker opk. It's very close to same shade as test line. Probably tonight's will be dark. Woohoo so excited. Going to be bd tonight Tomoz and Sunday.


----------



## OoOo

All my others have been really faint or not even there. This morning at 8 it was faint now at noon it's almost same colours soo happy I'm in with a chance I also got sore nipples and tender uterus x


----------



## kmr1763

Oooo-- some ladies don't get a fade-in pattern on their opks. As in they don't get darker as you get close to your surge. Might just see that positive opk and get shocked! Lol

RN mommy- I'm taking the nipple soreness as a good sign fx!! How many dpo are you now?

Blackbarbie-- we are pretty close with our clomid!! I'm two days past taking mine today. Maybe we'll o around the same time!

Afm-- fertility monitor gave me a low yesterday and a high this morning, although the test sticks look similar to me. Must remind myself to stop over thinking it! Bding every other day now til I get peak or positive opk, whichever comes first, then every day til temp shift! Sooo excited! Preseed and soft ups are all ready to go!


----------



## OoOo

Good luck ladies xx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

OoOo said:


> I'm on cd 13/14. I started my period 29th march in the evening then full flow over night so I wasn't sure whether to count from 29 or 30th if counting from 29th I'm cd 14 I took clomid day 4-8 was late getting prescription. So thought it would be ok to take it than waste a month. If counting from 30th I'm cd 13. Since early yesterday morning I had watery cm. last night I was tender when we bd in my uterus and that uncomfy feeling continues today plus my cervix has gone really high and lots of cm. do you think I may be ov. I finished clomid 5 days ago. I usually have 26/27 day cycle. I had a prog test last cycle which wa show no ovulating but I always regular periods just last few months only a light 1 to 2 day period. Gynaecologist suspected no ov. Hence the prog test. She started me on clomid when it came back. This is my first go on clomid.


What a Coincidence!!!! I am on CD 12 today. I started spotting on April 1 (great April Fools gift huh? :nope:)!!!!! My doc told me to wait until my full flow day to count as Day 1! :thumbup: I started my Clomid day 4-8 (5-9) ((it was kinda confusing)) in which today is my 3rd day after my last pill. You could be getting ready to ovulate as I am. I got a *BLINKING SMILEY* today which lets me know that my estrogen level is rising getting ready for my LH to rise. I will probably get a *BLINKING SMILEY* again tomorrow and reach my peak Sunday!!! Me and DF :sex: 5 am and my uterus was very very sore. So, your body could just be getting ready to ovulate. I told DF I think my body was getting ready to ovulate and I would have blinky in the morning, and I was right. As for me, my ovaries began to tingle and ache when it is close to ovulation. Now, as for me as well I do not get CM like other women do, maybe Clomid dries mine up. I heard people saying that Robitussin works, I will have to try.:winkwink:


----------



## Blackbarbie04

RNmommy said:


> SomeonesMommy said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! I'm currently on dpo 4 (I believe). My hubby and I bd last night, and I had the worst cramps EVER afterwards. Being that this is my first round of clomid I've taken, it made me ever so slightly nervous. Has anyone had this happen and did you need to see a dr? The cramps lasted for about 15 minutes and my ovaries just feel a little sore today. Thanks in advance!
> 
> I totally understand where you're coming from with that! Except, unfortunately that happens to me very frequently 1-2wks before AF shows up. Even though cycles are irregular off of Clomid, I still got the worst cramps, especially after BD. That's how I always knew she was gonna show up eventually. :growlmad:
> I've been really crampy since possible O. Not fun :nope:
> 
> 
> 
> Blackbarbie04 said:
> 
> 
> Today is 2 days after my last clomid pill taken. I have a dull back pain on my left side and a slight headache, but nothing more than that. Got a O on my Clearblue smiley this morning so hopefully I will see a blinking O:) on CD 12 or 13 and maybe a still O:) on CD 14 or 15. Fingers crossed. Me and DF started :sex: yesterday for EOD as my DR stated that if you :sex: every day the sperm quality will not be as good as they haven't had time to mature. So, today it look like it's my off day. DF is extremely excited and I am very positive that this may be my month!!!:happydance: Guess, I will get to work now :thumbup:!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> FX this is your month!!! Praying for a New Year's Baby for you!
> 
> 
> 
> *As for me...I called doc's office this morning. They finally got back to me this afternoon. Doc wasn't in the office and they can't pass on the results to me until doc reviews them. I want my results now! :brat:
> I think waiting for blood to confirm O is a nightmarish wait! This sucks!
> I'm okay with getting BFN this month as long as I know the Clomid is working. Then we can really start trying :blush:
> 
> How are all of my fellow ladies tonight???Click to expand...


I am ready for my "O" day!!! :happydance: I was estatic to see my blinking smiley this morning. I showed DF and he jumped out of bed at 5:45 am and said let's get to it!!! That way we don't have to worry about missing any windows!!!!:thumbup: At first I was like :haha:, but then he made me do all the work (TMI IK) :wacko: O well, hopefully 2 more days and I will "O" on Sunday!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Blackbarbie04

kmr1763 said:


> Oooo-- some ladies don't get a fade-in pattern on their opks. As in they don't get darker as you get close to your surge. Might just see that positive opk and get shocked! Lol
> 
> RN mommy- I'm taking the nipple soreness as a good sign fx!! How many dpo are you now?
> 
> Blackbarbie-- we are pretty close with our clomid!! I'm two days past taking mine today. Maybe we'll o around the same time!
> 
> Afm-- fertility monitor gave me a low yesterday and a high this morning, although the test sticks look similar to me. Must remind myself to stop over thinking it! Bding every other day now til I get peak or positive opk, whichever comes first, then every day til temp shift! Sooo excited! Preseed and soft ups are all ready to go!



KMR-Where do you get your softcups? Do you have to order those? Yes, I can tell I am pretty close and I love using the clearblue advanced smiley's. I could never read the lines:dohh:. Maybe we will "o" around the same time. January babies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kmr1763

Blackbarbie-- I got my soft cups in Walgreens! I hadn't planned on trying them, as the whole insertion thing freaked me out, but when I saw them in the store, I figured I may as well. They look a little daunting, but if you follow the instructions and practice a time or two before the real deal, it's smooth sailing. Lol what we will do for ttc. I got a high on the clearblue fertility monitor so I assume that's the same as a blinking smiley :) come on o!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

kmr1763 said:


> Blackbarbie-- I got my soft cups in Walgreens! I hadn't planned on trying them, as the whole insertion thing freaked me out, but when I saw them in the store, I figured I may as well. They look a little daunting, but if you follow the instructions and practice a time or two before the real deal, it's smooth sailing. Lol what we will do for ttc. I got a high on the clearblue fertility monitor so I assume that's the same as a blinking smiley :) come on o!


One more thing, embarrassing question, but do you put the spermies in the cup first or do you BD and then put the cup in? . :blush: One more thing, how long do you keep it in. Our Wal-Greens do not sell them anymore, but our CVS does. OMW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SomeonesMommy

I did the softcups this month too. LOVED them!!! I believe it was RNMommy that said she used preseed, softcups, and clomid and got a Bfp 1st round! I'm a google fanatic and found that most people used them AFTER bd ( that's what I did). I did read a post that someone put the sperm in the cup and then inserted it and got a Bfp, but I personally didn't want to risk wasting any of my hubby's spermies. Good luck!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

SomeonesMommy said:


> I did the softcups this month too. LOVED them!!! I believe it was RNMommy that said she used preseed, softcups, and clomid and got a Bfp 1st round! I'm a google fanatic and found that most people used them AFTER bd ( that's what I did). I did read a post that someone put the sperm in the cup and then inserted it and got a Bfp, but I personally didn't want to risk wasting any of my hubby's spermies. Good luck!

Okay, TY!!! Can't wait to try this evening!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Britta C

Hello Ladies! Hope everyone is doing well! AF arrived for me today so onto Clomid Cycle #2. Still taking 50mg on CD 3-7 since I know I O'd on that this past cycle. Come on New Years baby!


----------



## OoOo

Think my surge will be tonight it's def same shade as test line now. Do some come up the same or will it be darker than the test line to be a full positive ?


----------



## OoOo

Blackbarbie04 said:


> OoOo said:
> 
> 
> I'm on cd 13/14. I started my period 29th march in the evening then full flow over night so I wasn't sure whether to count from 29 or 30th if counting from 29th I'm cd 14 I took clomid day 4-8 was late getting prescription. So thought it would be ok to take it than waste a month. If counting from 30th I'm cd 13. Since early yesterday morning I had watery cm. last night I was tender when we bd in my uterus and that uncomfy feeling continues today plus my cervix has gone really high and lots of cm. do you think I may be ov. I finished clomid 5 days ago. I usually have 26/27 day cycle. I had a prog test last cycle which wa show no ovulating but I always regular periods just last few months only a light 1 to 2 day period. Gynaecologist suspected no ov. Hence the prog test. She started me on clomid when it came back. This is my first go on clomid.
> 
> 
> What a Coincidence!!!! I am on CD 12 today. I started spotting on April 1 (great April Fools gift huh? :nope:)!!!!! My doc told me to wait until my full flow day to count as Day 1! :thumbup: I started my Clomid day 4-8 (5-9) ((it was kinda confusing)) in which today is my 3rd day after my last pill. You could be getting ready to ovulate as I am. I got a *BLINKING SMILEY* today which lets me know that my estrogen level is rising getting ready for my LH to rise. I will probably get a *BLINKING SMILEY* again tomorrow and reach my peak Sunday!!! Me and DF :sex: 5 am and my uterus was very very sore. So, your body could just be getting ready to ovulate. I told DF I think my body was getting ready to ovulate and I would have blinky in the morning, and I was right. As for me, my ovaries began to tingle and ache when it is close to ovulation. Now, as for me as well I do not get CM like other women do, maybe Clomid dries mine up. I heard people saying that Robitussin works, I will have to try.:winkwink:Click to expand...

I tried robiussin it seems to have worked as I have more cm than I do even in a cycle without clomid.xx


----------



## Britta C

When I o'd mine was the exact same as my control. I got that result on CD 15 at afternoot and again that night and I felt the O pains about 6 hours later.


----------



## OoOo

Britta C said:


> When I o'd mine was the exact same as my control. I got that result on CD 15 at afternoot and again that night and I felt the O pains about 6 hours later.

Many thanks Hun. I'm cd 14/15 depends If I count from full flow I always counted from day 1 of any flow previous. But anyway tomorrow will be day 15/16. I've had sore uterus for last two days. Today I got real sore bbs. So hoping I'm ov now or tonight. X


----------



## RNmommy

jodspods said:


> OoOo said:
> 
> 
> Hope you get your blood results hun. Are you ringing them today? I deffo got sore nipples today. And still sore cramps uterus
> 
> *I got my bloodwork back. Progesterone 8.8. Doc says that doesn't indicate that I ovulated. Which is CRAZY based on my symptoms. :growlmad:
> So she upped my dosage of Clomid to 100mg for next cycle. I actually went and picked it up today while I was out just so I have it.
> So onto the next...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoOo said:
> 
> 
> All my others have been really faint or not even there. This morning at 8 it was faint now at noon it's almost same colours soo happy I'm in with a chance I also got sore nipples and tender uterus xClick to expand...
> 
> That's awesome!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> kmr1763 said:
> 
> 
> Oooo-- some ladies don't get a fade-in pattern on their opks. As in they don't get darker as you get close to your surge. Might just see that positive opk and get shocked! Lol
> 
> RN mommy- I'm taking the nipple soreness as a good sign fx!! How many dpo are you now?
> 
> Blackbarbie-- we are pretty close with our clomid!! I'm two days past taking mine today. Maybe we'll o around the same time!
> 
> Afm-- fertility monitor gave me a low yesterday and a high this morning, although the test sticks look similar to me. Must remind myself to stop over thinking it! Bding every other day now til I get peak or positive opk, whichever comes first, then every day til temp shift! Sooo excited! Preseed and soft ups are all ready to go!Click to expand...
> 
> I thought they were a good sign too but I'm guessing I geared up to O but didn't. :shrug: Although I red on another one of those doctor sites that Progesterone over 3 can indicate O but fertility specialists just like to see it at 10-11 or higher. So who knows. I don't even know when I'll get AF if I didn't ovulate. Pharmacist said if AF doesn't start on CD 28 or around then, to come back & get the prescription of Provera that I never picked up because I ended up not needing it. So we'll see.Click to expand...


----------



## RNmommy

BlackBarbie - :rofl: He made you do all the work! :rofl:
That is just too funny! 
The one time I used the Softcups I slid it in while I was still laying in bed after we BD. He "left his deposit" and then I slid it in. It kinda just scooped up the sperm & held them there when I slid it in. It wasn't bad at all. KMR is right, they look a little intimidating but they're really not that bad. 

Yeah, I used Clomid by itself on cycle 1 (in 2011) and O but no BFP. 2nd cycle I added PreSeed& SoftCups to my routine. I only used PreSeed a couple of times & only used the Softcup once but I swear the Softcup was the icing on the cake. :haha: That second cycle - BFP!!!

I'm CD 23 today so now I'm just waiting for AF. Which is fine. This month was not a sure fire thing anyways. I'm just happy that she bumped my dosage up so we can get this thing rolling. :winkwink:


----------



## OoOo

Still keeping everything crossed for you rnmommy. X and if not then good luck with your next cycle x


----------



## RNmommy

I would have been just happy knowing that I O'd! :wacko:
I'm ok with it, really. Maybe we'll get some twinsies with a higher dose. 
Haha...then I'll really be :wacko:

Thank you, though.


----------



## OoOo

I just got a positive opk my line is darker than test line. Did one at 6 and was same colour. Just did one at 11pm blaring positive.


----------



## RNmommy

:dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:

Get busy!!!


----------



## RNmommy

I was doing some research about progesterone levels after ovulation and this is what I found on the babymed.com website....

1.Progesterone levels after ovulation (midluteal, middle of the second half of the cycle) in a nonpregnant patient are generally at least 8-10 ng/ml. Much lower levels usually mean you did not ovulate.

2.Progesterone levels can change from one day to the other, from one hour to the next, from one laboratory to the next.

3.After you eat, progesterone levels can drop by as much as 50%, that's why the blood test should be done in the morning and before you eat. 

4.Even on the same day women may have different levels.

5.Progesterone levels are usually well below 5-10 ng/ml without ovulation.

6.If you are pregnant, progesterone levels are usually at least 10-12 ng/ml to have a better chance of a good pregnancy outcome and most doctors like to see progesterone levels around 16-18 ng/ml or more though there are many successful pregnancies with lower levels.


Hahahaha....My level was 8.8
I ate a hearty breakfast from Subway about 30 minutes before I got my bloodwork done. I wonder if that had any affect on the result???
Plus another infertility website said that the best time to check for the progesterone level is one week after ovulation. Which would be CD21 for someone who O's on CD14. I don't think I O'd til CD17 if I did O. Because I didn't get +OPK until CD16 so I'm assuming the next day would be O day. 
:shrug:

I'm not pulling at straws ladies I promise. The only reason I'm referencing this is because if the Clomid at 50mg made me ovulate but didn't show up in the bloodwork because it was done on the wrong day, then Clomid at 100mg might overstimulate me. Can we say "multiples"? :rofl:

I'm learning soooooo much this time TTC. 

I just thought this was interesting so figured I would share. Hope everyone is having a great night!!! I'm going to catch some shut-eye. 
Night night! :sleep:


----------



## 03Cobra

OoOo-have fun!! That's great news..good luck

RnMommy-thanks for that extra insight on the progesterone levels :) 

This was my first round at 100 mg clomid. Been worse from the last one especially on these hot flashes. Have been having horrible cramping off and on over the last few days and am currently cd18 can't tell if I o'd though since I never really thought of using the opk as well, next go around I'll definitely be better prepared. For some reason just can't get past the overly sensitive and emotional part this time. Considering my age I never thought I was this disconnected from my body, lol I have no clue but hey as long as we can have some fun along the way the ttc ride is good! 
Anyone else feel af type cramping in their experience with clomid even though you know you are nowhere near af time?


----------



## SomeonesMommy

I've been having cramping. I'm done with ovulation and I'm not too sure when that happened... I has pos opk all day last Saturday until Sunday afternoon. (Anyone have any thoughts on what dpo I may be?) I've had cramps for the past few days on the ovary that had my one and only mature follicle and tonight shooting pains down to my vajayjay. Has anyone had these shooting pains before? I've never been on clomid until this month so I was curious if this is a symptom of clomid. Thanks all. :)


----------



## jodspods

Great news OoOo!

Thanks for the info RNmommy!!

I'm 5dpo today and yesterday and today so far I've had dull ache/cramp! Is that normal? My dose of clomid was 50mg days 2-6 and today I'm cd 18. I'm going for my cd21 bloods on Tuesday and should get the results Wednesday pm! This feels like the longest 2ww ever!


----------



## OoOo

How long does surge last? I got my most positive at midnight. This mornings is positive too but very slightly not as dark as the night test. But slight darker than test line. Was wondering how long ill get positives for. I still got sore nipples and achy uterus.


----------



## kmr1763

Okay, RNmommy-- I do NOT think you're grasping at straws. And it irritates me that they just wrote the cycle off. I seriously think that you probably ovulated, just based on symptoms alone. That being said, I'm not a stinking doctor. Buuut yes, what you've read is true. Levels can go down based on what you eat, they fluctuate all the time, etc. when you look at a temp chart for an ovulatory cycle, temps go up and down, spike and dip-- and that's all about progesterone. So don't YOU write off the cycle. And if it were me, I'd wait until 14-16 dpo before starting provera, and MAKE SURE you take a pregnancy test before! Starting it and the stopping it would be not good. Anyways, yeah. Lol ranted a bit. 

Blackbarbie-- your surge can last days. I've had opks that stay positive for three consecutive days. It can be so confusing! When they start going lighter, you can be pretty sure it's over, and then just start dpo. But this is why I temp. It takes out all the guesswork. It's usually clear what day you ovulate, you know exact dpo, yada yada. I guess I'm an advocate, lol. Compared to how I feel now, pre-temping days, I was clueless!


----------



## RNmommy

03Cobra said:


> OoOo-have fun!! That's great news..good luck
> 
> RnMommy-thanks for that extra insight on the progesterone levels :)
> 
> This was my first round at 100 mg clomid. Been worse from the last one especially on these hot flashes. Have been having horrible cramping off and on over the last few days and am currently cd18 can't tell if I o'd though since I never really thought of using the opk as well, next go around I'll definitely be better prepared. For some reason just can't get past the overly sensitive and emotional part this time. Considering my age I never thought I was this disconnected from my body, lol I have no clue but hey as long as we can have some fun along the way the ttc ride is good!
> Anyone else feel af type cramping in their experience with clomid even though you know you are nowhere near af time?

I've been having cramping since "possible" O :growlmad:
It's driving me crazy!




SomeonesMommy said:


> I've been having cramping. I'm done with ovulation and I'm not too sure when that happened... I has pos opk all day last Saturday until Sunday afternoon. (Anyone have any thoughts on what dpo I may be?) I've had cramps for the past few days on the ovary that had my one and only mature follicle and tonight shooting pains down to my vajayjay. Has anyone had these shooting pains before? I've never been on clomid until this month so I was curious if this is a symptom of clomid. Thanks all. :)

I have never experienced that before. That does not sound like fun!


KMR - Oh, I'm not totally writing it off. I didn't mean to make it sound that way although I guess it did :nope:
My doc didn't say anything about the Provera this time, it was the pharmacist who told me to start it on CD28 if AF didn't start. I would never start it that early anyways. Even when my cycles were somewhat regular, they haven't been 28 days in a LONG time. They were always 32-35 day cycles. So I would be waiting until at least then and MULTIPLE blush:) negative pregnancy tests before I took the Provera.
I was nervous about the Clomid not working this cycle for some reason because I didn't get any symptoms while taking the Clomid on CD3-7, but I did get a +OPK (which I know doesn't always indicate O) and I've had those annoying cramps and sore nipples. I would think that would have to mean something. I'm no expert, but I think I could have O'd. 

I guess we'll see. It would have made me happier to have it "confirmed" by my doc, but sometimes we knwo more then they do when it comes to our bodies. :thumbup:

So, of course I will be POAS anyways :rofl:

However, if i really didn't O then I'm glad I got a higher dosage of Clomid so fast. But if I did, I'm a little nervous about overstimulation. Twins I'd be ok with...more than that....:wacko:


----------



## kmr1763

Lol RNmommy I don't think I'm ready for even twins. I do know that I would have been happier starting at 100 mgs just because the last time I used clomid, I had a delayed ovulation, cd 21 when I took clomid days 1-5. Buuuut we play it safe and startat 50. My RE is about a two and a half hour drive from me. I'm supposed to schedule an ultrasound to check for follies, but I have been dragging my feet. I guess I better get it done in case I don't get pregnant on the first three months of clomid and need more help! Lol 
You didn't really sound that way. I think I just freaked out a bit imagining myself in your shoes. Ugh. 

I think waiting to o is worse than the tww... At least I can pee on hpts in the tww and imagine I see lines.


----------



## 03Cobra

I agree with both of you KMR and RNMommy, I know my dr. has been very clear to say do not start provera until at least day 35 if the cycle goes that long, like you I typically have 32-35 day cycles so really using the provera I've not had to wait the whole 10 day prescription to start AF. It's started both time about a day or two later, which kinda seems like a waste to me, I might as well have just waited and let nature take it's course.
SomeonesMommy-havent had the shooting pains, cramping like this is enough, hopefully they will stop for you soon! 
I think just waiting and waiting and waiting in general is bad enough, wait for AF, wait for o, wait for tww, it's that waiting cycle that's sometimes gets the best of us KMR, kind of ironic though because then it will be a 9 month wait, lol...
Hey they can overstimulate my ovaries all they want as long as something positive comes out of it :) perhaps that's a bit short sighted but exciting to think of :)


----------



## OoOo

That's good rnmommy that your feeling more optimistic. I reckon you ov. I've had same as you positive opk. Cramps and sore breasts. I haven't felt these symptoms in months so its got to mean something good. I'm hoping you did o and these stupid drs got the reading on wrong day like you said it fluctuates and they can't be 100% sure. My dr always says it looks like you didn't o. They never seem certain. Fingers crossed for you and everyone x


----------



## kmr1763

Haha cobra you're right! Just a big waiting game! I don't mind a nine month wait! i have a feeling that i will enjoy a second pregnancy more than i sid my first. i was a nervous wreck, worried about the little things. second time around i want to sit back and relax, enjoy it! i dont know how we'll feel about having a third, so im definitely going to treat this time like the last time.....

I SERIOUSLY need an epic book recommendation. Do you ladies read? Maybe a good book will help pass the time more quickly...


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Got another blinky today:winkwink:. I used the softcups last night and left it in. Hopefully that helped some!!! Told DF he could take a break today to build up th:happydance:e spermies!! Hopefully tomorrow i will get my still smiley and i will also leave my softcup in Sunday night in case it happens throughtout the nite!!! Then :sex: for sure Monday, or Ill just let him do his deed in the softcup. We practiced last night first using it :dohh:. First try i messed up. He told me to try to lay down and do it. Huh, hes been doing his research too!!! Glad im not the only one!!!! Well, ill give my ovulation test update 2ma!! Sprinkling my baby dust to all!!!! 
:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## kmr1763

I think my opk is positive :/ 
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/kmr1763/20F30C27-007B-45DA-965D-CEC79ECFCBE4-23020-000015D8DB095B45.jpg

These tests are so ambiguous! Why do they make them so difficult?! I imagine if it is positive, my fertility monito will peak tomorrow. Dtd yesterday, today. I'm nervous lol I like to have more time to build into the bding. Do you ladies think its positive?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

kmr1763 said:


> I think my opk is positive :/
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/kmr1763/20F30C27-007B-45DA-965D-CEC79ECFCBE4-23020-000015D8DB095B45.jpg
> 
> These tests are so ambiguous! Why do they make them so difficult?! I imagine if it is positive, my fertility monito will peak tomorrow. Dtd yesterday, today. I'm nervous lol I like to have more time to build into the bding. Do you ladies think its positive?

I absolutely think its positive


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Feeling like ovulation is around the corner


----------



## OoOo

Looks like positive. Good luck xx


----------



## OoOo

I'm cd 16 today. I had positive opk on day 14 evening. Bd Friday, Saturday and will do tonight. Bd since cd 9 so hoping we covered. Had bad cramping yesterday and pressure feeling in uterus. This continues. As does sore nipples. Did opk yesterday slightly less dark as my positive. Opk this morning faint line. Negative. I don't know if cramps have been ov pain. I've been really uncomfy. It's 42 hours since my first positive. Do you think I've ovulated. I prob should bd tonight aswell yes?


----------



## 03Cobra

Kmr-Depends on what you like to read...all three of the hunger games books were good. The Kite Runner- also a good read. Memoirs of a Geisha is a book I go back to quite often... A light read which actually had me laughing quite a bit is a book called "Shit my dad says"..Looks to me like your opk was positive! :happydance: Sending good luck your way! 

OoOo-Can never hurt to :sex: too much, hey I say better more than less just in case, lol...that way you can't :dohh: thinking I didnt try enough...

Looks like we might be getting some good news soon from one of you ladies, BlackBarbie it's looking good for you also! That's great that your df has been doing some reading as well, I love how sometimes they just throw things out there that make you go hmmmmm at the most opportune times, lol...

I"m cd20 still not sure if i o'd and dr. has been lax.. but I guess on the other side so have I. Suppose it wouldnt hurt to call him next week, thinking I'll be on another round of Clomid next month. Not sure how I'll feel about going to 150mg Clomid after how my body reacted to this one.. He did do two blood tests for fsh levels this month and that's all I've heard, but I guess no news is good news since he's definitely gotten the results since then. Have any of you ladies gone to 150mg before? How many rounds of Clomid did it take you to conceive before, and did you do anything differently when you did get your :bfp:? Just gathering more info before the next time...

Good luck everyone!!:dust:


----------



## kmr1763

My fertility monitor said high again this morning, and temp went back up, sooo not sure WHAT to think about that opk! Still early days though, I wonder if clomid could cause opks to go positive days after you finished the pills? 

Oooo-- I would bd just to be safe! And keep at it until you are 100 sure you oed! Maybe two more days after positive opk? In my less obsessive days I would have totally considered my opk positive yesterday and would be bding my butt off right now, and I don't like these mixed signals.

Cobra-- definitely read all the hunger games trilogy. Loved them. I think I own memoirs already and it's on my to be read list! I'll have to check out kite runner, though! I read everything I suppose... Just depends on reviews or revommendations lol.
I have never been prescribed more than 50 mgs of clomid. When I was ttc my ds I conceived on the third month of 50 mgs. That month, I used pre-seed for the first time, and opks. I was totally convinced the preseed gave us the extra boost we needed! This time I'm using opks, pre-seed, and soft cups... So if I o this time around, I feel well-covered!


----------



## OoOo

Thanks girls ill deffo bd for a few more days my post opk was Friday evening x


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Another blinking:winkwink: today so maybe tomorrow ill get my lh surge. Checked my cervix this morning and it was high and soft, but no mucus. Took tussin yesterday. Have anyone ever done the cervix check? And if so, how many days after it got high did u ovulate?


----------



## kmr1763

I check my cm but cp is difficult for me-- my uterus is tilted so my cervix always feels pretty low. So that's a hard one for me! I do know that it's estrogen surging that causes it to raise, soften and open. Sooo you've got to be pretty close to your lh surge!


----------



## RNmommy

My uterus is tilted too!! So my cervix alwaus seems weird. LOL!!!
Thats funny about imaginging the lines on the ICs!!! :rofl:
I had a dream last night that I peed on an IC and it came back + and I was like "Yeah, doc I think you were wrong about me not O'ing." LOL!

Anyways....CD 25 for me. Had the strangest sensation while watching TV earlier. It felt like I was having a muscle spasm in my uterus. Not painful, just weird. I think my uterus & ovaries are mad that I'm trying to make them work again. :rofl:

And yes, KMR...that OPK was definitely positive. What CD are you??
I took OPKs all the time during taking my Clomid and after all the way up til O. I never got a positive during the days I was actually taking the pill or any time soon after. First +OPK was on CD16. 
Do you think your monitor missed your surge? I don't know how those work...never even seen one before. Just a guess.


----------



## kmr1763

I can't wait for you to test, RNmommy! Lol my fingers are tightly crossed!

I'm at cd 11 today. So still early. Tomorrow through Friday will be "5-10 days after the last clomid pill" as they like to say us generalized ovulation time. I don't know about the monitor. I've never seen a peak on it, an I have never used it along with clomid. I took another opk last night and this morning, and they were negative. Maybe the opks just suck. I got them from eBay :/ *shrug* we are bding every day or every other day anyways. I hope I stinking ovulate. Maybe I got a random positive opk because the clomid isn't working :( I have lots of positives during non-medicated, anovulatory cycles. Evilness.


----------



## OoOo

kmr1763 said:


> I can't wait for you to test, RNmommy! Lol my fingers are tightly crossed!
> 
> I'm at cd 11 today. So still early. Tomorrow through Friday will be "5-10 days after the last clomid pill" as they like to say us generalized ovulation time. I don't know about the monitor. I've never seen a peak on it, an I have never used it along with clomid. I took another opk last night and this morning, and they were negative. Maybe the opks just suck. I got them from eBay :/ *shrug* we are bding every day or every other day anyways. I hope I stinking ovulate. Maybe I got a random positive opk because the clomid isn't working :( I have lots of positives during non-medicated, anovulatory cycles. Evilness.

Hey don't give up I nearly did cos opk kept looking positive then I got surprised. I had a light one in the morning then at six a massive positive a lot darker than control line. I was testing on cd 12 thinking it should gradually get darker but all of a sudden it did. Yours will be here soon Hun fingers crossed for you. I've warmed up today I feel warm to touch. Not really temping I did try this morning and a few mornings but keep waking up diff times. Today I feel considerably warmer. I got my opk Friday eve. So I'm either 1 or 2 dpo. Cd 14 was positive and in cd 16 today :). Thinking of you.


----------



## OoOo

Blackbarbie04 said:


> Another blinking:winkwink: today so maybe tomorrow ill get my lh surge. Checked my cervix this morning and it was high and soft, but no mucus. Took tussin yesterday. Have anyone ever done the cervix check? And if so, how many days after it got high did u ovulate?

I check my cervix. Thursday one day before my positive it was very high. It's remained high. I got my opk Friday night and I've had cramping since so I may have ov these last few days. If that helps


----------



## OoOo

RNmommy said:


> My uterus is tilted too!! So my cervix alwaus seems weird. LOL!!!
> Thats funny about imaginging the lines on the ICs!!! :rofl:
> I had a dream last night that I peed on an IC and it came back + and I was like "Yeah, doc I think you were wrong about me not O'ing." LOL!
> 
> Anyways....CD 25 for me. Had the strangest sensation while watching TV earlier. It felt like I was having a muscle spasm in my uterus. Not painful, just weird. I think my uterus & ovaries are mad that I'm trying to make them work again. :rofl:
> 
> And yes, KMR...that OPK was definitely positive. What CD are you??
> I took OPKs all the time during taking my Clomid and after all the way up til O. I never got a positive during the days I was actually taking the pill or any time soon after. First +OPK was on CD16.
> Do you think your monitor missed your surge? I don't know how those work...never even seen one before. Just a guess.

Kmr I took clomid days 4-8. Never got a positive until day 14. All the days in between we're faint but nowhere near pos. I did read about not taking opk until 3 days after last pill as it can give also readings. Not sure how true it is. But good luck x


----------



## kmr1763

I'm going to try to stop obsessing about my opks. I'll try to focus on the cbefm and fertile signs (at least I can tell when my cervix is open lol) and just try to relax. The stressing is annoying. Movie night tonight with my little family and then early to bed!


----------



## kmr1763

Blackbarbie04 said:


> Another blinking:winkwink: today so maybe tomorrow ill get my lh surge. Checked my cervix this morning and it was high and soft, but no mucus. Took tussin yesterday. Have anyone ever done the cervix check? And if so, how many days after it got high did u ovulate?

Hun-- I was just researching for myself, but I thought of you. I'm getting annoyed by my many days of "high" readings on my fertility monitor (okay, only four so far, but still!) and you get that high reading ALOT when on clomid. Clomid is like an estrogen inhibitor, blocking what you've already got so your body will make more. Now, the fertility monitor goes to "high" because the first surge it's detecting is estrogen. I have a feeling your blinking smiley is the same as my monitor's high reading. And you could have more blinking days than is usual for someone not on clomid. So I just wanted to put that out there for you, as my high readings are not indicative of high fertility, it's just detecting that extra estrogen caused by the clomid. Let us know when you get the still smiley! I'm sooo frustrated waiting to o! Haha and only cd 12.


----------



## OoOo

I had a hotter feeling about myself yesterday. Took temp it was on the up and today it's risen again. Ill probably carry on taking it but mainly in going to try and relax. I think I ovulated Saturday.


----------



## OoOo

If I ovulated Saturday cd 15. Will it be ok for me to test on the 26th April. Or too early do you think.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

OoOo said:


> If I ovulated Saturday cd 15. Will it be ok for me to test on the 26th April. Or too early do you think.

Some women hcg level will show at 10dpo while some won't.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

kmr1763 said:


> Blackbarbie04 said:
> 
> 
> Another blinking:winkwink: today so maybe tomorrow ill get my lh surge. Checked my cervix this morning and it was high and soft, but no mucus. Took tussin yesterday. Have anyone ever done the cervix check? And if so, how many days after it got high did u ovulate?
> 
> Hun-- I was just researching for myself, but I thought of you. I'm getting annoyed by my many days of "high" readings on my fertility monitor (okay, only four so far, but still!) and you get that high reading ALOT when on clomid. Clomid is like an estrogen inhibitor, blocking what you've already got so your body will make more. Now, the fertility monitor goes to "high" because the first surge it's detecting is estrogen. I have a feeling your blinking smiley is the same as my monitor's high reading. And you could have more blinking days than is usual for someone not on clomid. So I just wanted to put that out there for you, as my high readings are not indicative of high fertility, it's just detecting that extra estrogen caused by the clomid. Let us know when you get the still smiley! I'm sooo frustrated waiting to o! Haha and only cd 12.Click to expand...




Thank you so much. I didn't think about that. I got another blinky this morning. I can't feel my uterus anymore and cramps were so bad last night and this morning, i couldn't go to work today!!! Laying now on my heating pad. I guess instead of bding tonight i will substitute with the cups. Today is CD 15/16 so hopefully tomorrow!!! It's 6 days since my last clomid pill.

Baby dust to all!!!


----------



## OoOo

Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## OoOo

My symptoms so far are sore nipples from cd 13 and still have them. Getting sorer. Cramping tight really tender uterus. That continues since cd14. Not as bad as it was. And I feel warm. Haven't noticed anything else. I'm cd 17 today.


----------



## OoOo

OoOo said:


> My symptoms so far are sore nipples from cd 13 and still have them. Getting sorer. Cramping tight really tender uterus. That continues since cd14. Not as bad as it was. And I feel warm. Haven't noticed anything else. I'm cd 17 today.

If my chest is touched I get a tingling almost like let down reflex when breastfeeding


----------



## RNmommy

Hi Ladies!!!

So....I caved and took an FRER this afternoon. BFN!!!
But that's ok. I will save the other ones for if AF doesn't show upby the end of the week. "If" I'm supposed to get a regular AF I am assuming it will be here between Wednesday - Sunday.

I was VERY crampy after husband and I BD last night. Same as when AF is coming. 

The lady at the cash register today probably thought I was an idiot. I bought a 3 pack of FRER and a box of tampons! :rofl:

Oh this is the life....


----------



## OoOo

RNmommy said:


> Hi Ladies!!!
> 
> So....I caved and took an FRER this afternoon. BFN!!!
> But that's ok. I will save the other ones for if AF doesn't show upby the end of the week. "If" I'm supposed to get a regular AF I am assuming it will be here between Wednesday - Sunday.
> 
> I was VERY crampy after husband and I BD last night. Same as when AF is coming.
> 
> The lady at the cash register today probably thought I was an idiot. I bought a 3 pack of FRER and a box of tampons! :rofl:
> 
> Oh this is the life....

Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Me and the DF are hoping for a still smiley tomorrow!!!! Cup go in tonight, as no bding for, uterus still xtremely sore!!!:nope:


----------



## SomeonesMommy

Cd 21 progesterone test was 11. I don't know exactly what that means but the doc seemed excited to see it it the double digits!! Woohoo!!


----------



## OoOo

SomeonesMommy said:


> Cd 21 progesterone test was 11. I don't know exactly what that means but the doc seemed excited to see it it the double digits!! Woohoo!!

I think over 10 in a medicated cycle means you ovulated. Good luck x


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Whoohoo still smiley this morning!!!! Getting ready for the big "o".


----------



## kmr1763

Yea for progesterone!!! And for still smileys! 

And booooo for bfn! How many dpo were you yesterday, RNmommy? 

Afm, monitor said high this am. Again. But temp was down, and test stick looked different. The estrogen line is lighter, lh still faint, but I suppose it looks like what a high stick would look like. I have an ultrasound to check for follies tomorrrow at noon, so I'm ready to know more :)


----------



## 03Cobra

Someone's Mommy-yes double digits are a good sign! 

BlackBarbie-hope you are feeling better today and that you still get that smiley, never mind wait you do have it! yayyy :coffee: I need lots more!! 

Kmr-I read the same thing about estrogen levels being higher on Clomid, but since i havent entered the world of opk's I never really thought much of how it might throw things off with it. That's good to know thank you since I think next month I'll try that and the preseed which I already ordered. Good luck on the follicle u/s! 

RNMommy-lol yeah I must throw off the people at the check out line as well, that's always a good together buy! hey one can never be too prepared either way:shrug: Do you think maybe that test was a bit early? We seem to be near the same cycle perhaps a few days off, still keeping my fingers crossed for you..


----------



## OoOo

Blackbarbie04 said:


> Whoohoo still smiley this morning!!!! Getting ready for the big "o".

Good luck Hun. What cd are you today. How many days ago did you finish clomid x


----------



## kmr1763

OoOo said:


> Blackbarbie04 said:
> 
> 
> Whoohoo still smiley this morning!!!! Getting ready for the big "o".
> 
> Good luck Hun. What cd are you today. How many days ago did you finish clomid xClick to expand...

I want to know too! Let's see, I'm cd 13 today, six days past clomid. Dh and I have been using soft cups and preseed the past few times we've bd. trying to act preemptively lol poor hubby brings me my soft cup when we are finished and I just know he's mentally blocking that bit haha


----------



## OoOo

kmr1763 said:


> Yea for progesterone!!! And for still smileys!
> 
> And booooo for bfn! How many dpo were you yesterday, RNmommy?
> 
> Afm, monitor said high this am. Again. But temp was down, and test stick looked different. The estrogen line is lighter, lh still faint, but I suppose it looks like what a high stick would look like. I have an ultrasound to check for follies tomorrrow at noon, so I'm ready to know more :)

Good luck for your u/s. x


----------



## OoOo

kmr1763 said:


> OoOo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackbarbie04 said:
> 
> 
> Whoohoo still smiley this morning!!!! Getting ready for the big "o".
> 
> Good luck Hun. What cd are you today. How many days ago did you finish clomid xClick to expand...
> 
> I want to know too! Let's see, I'm cd 13 today, six days past clomid. Dh and I have been using soft cups and preseed the past few times we've bd. trying to act preemptively lol poor hubby brings me my soft cup when we are finished and I just know he's mentally blocking that bit hahaClick to expand...

Awh bless him. I've not tried those soft cups before. I think my df would be horrified and block it too. He's a bit squeamish. I try not to even tell him about cm or the position of my cervix lol he would probably faint. God knows what he will be like at labour lol


----------



## Blackbarbie04

OoOo said:


> Blackbarbie04 said:
> 
> 
> Whoohoo still smiley this morning!!!! Getting ready for the big "o".
> 
> Good luck Hun. What cd are you today. How many days ago did you finish clomid xClick to expand...

I am on CD 16/17. I took my last Clomid pill on CD 9.:happydance:


----------



## Blackbarbie04

kmr1763 said:


> OoOo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackbarbie04 said:
> 
> 
> Whoohoo still smiley this morning!!!! Getting ready for the big "o".
> 
> Good luck Hun. What cd are you today. How many days ago did you finish clomid xClick to expand...
> 
> I want to know too! Let's see, I'm cd 13 today, six days past clomid. Dh and I have been using soft cups and preseed the past few times we've bd. trying to act preemptively lol poor hubby brings me my soft cup when we are finished and I just know he's mentally blocking that bit hahaClick to expand...

LOL, :happydance:. My uterus was sooo sore last night that DF had to bring me my softcup after he finished in the bathroom. He said "Here's your cup Baby!!!" I said thanks hun, he understood I wasn't up to par!!! I'm guessing I'm going to ovulate sometime today or tomorrow. My line was way darker than my control line. I am going to upload as soon as I figure out how to!!!:happydance:


----------



## OoOo

Blackbarbie04 said:


> OoOo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackbarbie04 said:
> 
> 
> Whoohoo still smiley this morning!!!! Getting ready for the big "o".
> 
> Good luck Hun. What cd are you today. How many days ago did you finish clomid xClick to expand...
> 
> I am on CD 16/17. I took my last Clomid pill on CD 9.:happydance:Click to expand...

Ah good luck Hun. We are close in dates I'm cd 18. Took last pill cd 8. When are you testing. I will probably start next Monday lol. Or I might be able to hold out I doubt it tho.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

The one above it is from CD 15 and the one in the middle is the stick from the ovulation test today with my still smiley :happydance:!!! Hopefully my eggie be released sometime soon.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

OoOo said:


> Blackbarbie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoOo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackbarbie04 said:
> 
> 
> Whoohoo still smiley this morning!!!! Getting ready for the big "o".
> 
> Good luck Hun. What cd are you today. How many days ago did you finish clomid xClick to expand...
> 
> I am on CD 16/17. I took my last Clomid pill on CD 9.:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Ah good luck Hun. We are close in dates I'm cd 18. Took last pill cd 8. When are you testing. I will probably start next Monday lol. Or I might be able to hold out I doubt it tho.Click to expand...

Testing for pregnancy??? Hmmm:shrug:. I haven't even thought about that. I may and go get a whole bunch of dollar tree test Friday, they are really good as those are the ones that I took when I was preggo with my DS. Lets see I will probably start next Wednesday as that will be 7 DPO :happydance:!!! I will also update my test everyday and note the syptoms I am having. I am scheduled to go to Las vegas May 3rd on which I hope to have a BFP by then, that way I can surprise my DF!!!!!:hugs: I hope this one does the trick!!!!!!!!!! IDK if I can take the pain I felt this month again next month!!!!


----------



## kmr1763

Blackbarbie04 said:


> View attachment 599763
> 
> 
> 
> The one above it is from CD 15 and the one in the middle is the stick from the ovulation test today with my still smiley :happydance:!!! Hopefully my eggie be released sometime soon.

AWESOME tests! I'm a little jealous lol! Get to some serious bding and then countdown to testing commences!!! Love living the tww vicariously through other ladies. 

Ds is sick, taking him to the doctor today! I have just decided to enroll in realtor course. Lol my English degree has gotten me no where. My random tidbit of the day, I suppose.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

kmr1763 said:


> Blackbarbie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 599763
> 
> 
> 
> The one above it is from CD 15 and the one in the middle is the stick from the ovulation test today with my still smiley :happydance:!!! Hopefully my eggie be released sometime soon.
> 
> AWESOME tests! I'm a little jealous lol! Get to some serious bding and then countdown to testing commences!!! Love living the tww vicariously through other ladies.
> 
> Ds is sick, taking him to the doctor today! I have just decided to enroll in realtor course. Lol my English degree has gotten me no where. My random tidbit of the day, I suppose.Click to expand...

Yes, I will be bding this evening and tomorrow morning for sure!!! I hope he gets well soon, I know how it is having a sick one :sick:...


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Didn't know this, and it has been my best friend for the past week!!!!!!!!!!


:nope::cry::nope::cry::nope::cry::nope::cry::nope::cry::nope::cry::nope:


Using a heating pad will also help to alleviate ovulation pain. In effect, heating pads are known to be excellent in providing relief from muscle aches and pain. Nevertheless, if you are endeavouring to get pregnant, you might want to stay away from using a heating pad. While using a heating pad may not give rise to any problem, there is always the possibility or risk of the heating pad damaging ovulation or it might even harm the egg.

Alternately, you may take a low dose pain reliever, for instance ibuprophen or Tylenol, immediately when you experience ovulation pain. In case your menstrual cycles are expected or regular, you may also try taking any appropriate pain reliever even prior to the ovulation to prevent the pain from distressing you.

https://www.herbs2000.com/disorders/ovulation_pain.htm

Well, I guess I have to let the heating pad go for a while!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cry::nope::cry:


----------



## RNmommy

SomeonesMommy said:


> Cd 21 progesterone test was 11. I don't know exactly what that means but the doc seemed excited to see it it the double digits!! Woohoo!!

Yay!!! That's great!!! :happydance:




Blackbarbie04 said:


> View attachment 599763
> 
> 
> 
> The one above it is from CD 15 and the one in the middle is the stick from the ovulation test today with my still smiley :happydance:!!! Hopefully my eggie be released sometime soon.

Those are awesome!!! Hooray for smileys!



**
As for me....CD27. Negative test this morning too. I am ready for AF to start so I can get to really trying! :winkwink:
I was nervous for this cycle because of the antibiotics I was on at the beginning. So, it's better for this one. Now next month I'll be cusring everything in sight if they come up negative! :haha:

How's everyone doing?
KMR - did you get your positive OPK yet from your fertility monitor?


----------



## OoOo

RNmommy said:


> SomeonesMommy said:
> 
> 
> Cd 21 progesterone test was 11. I don't know exactly what that means but the doc seemed excited to see it it the double digits!! Woohoo!!
> 
> Yay!!! That's great!!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackbarbie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 599763
> 
> 
> 
> The one above it is from CD 15 and the one in the middle is the stick from the ovulation test today with my still smiley :happydance:!!! Hopefully my eggie be released sometime soon.Click to expand...
> 
> Those are awesome!!! Hooray for smileys!
> 
> 
> 
> **
> As for me....CD27. Negative test this morning too. I am ready for AF to start so I can get to really trying! :winkwink:
> I was nervous for this cycle because of the antibiotics I was on at the beginning. So, it's better for this one. Now next month I'll be cusring everything in sight if they come up negative! :haha:
> 
> How's everyone doing?
> KMR - did you get your positive OPK yet from your fertility monitor?Click to expand...

Boo for the negative. Xx


----------



## kmr1763

No positive opk yet, but hopefully tomorrow or the next day, because tonight's was
Close. Not positive, but close. But what of you? I know cd 27, but what about dpo? Or an estimate? Lol I'm feeling more obsessed about you than you are. Lol help meee


----------



## RNmommy

:rofl: You're so funny!
My ticker says 11DPO but its because I never went back and changed it. I guess I'm technically 10DPO. 
Took FRER last night & this afternoon. Both negative. Not even a an indent or evap to obsess about. :haha:

I'm honestly just ready to get on with a good cycle! 
One where I ovulate FOR SURE and I'm on no medication other than my Clomid. I also just started taking my vitamins/folic acid in the middle of this cycle. 
I'm excited about next cycle. There's a lot of fun in getting the BFN this cycle because that means I just get to be ALL OVER my hubby next cycle and he can't say no! (Not that he ever does anyways :haha:)
Because I know once I get that BFP I'm probably going to be sick as a dog again! Not only did I bleed with my daughter from 6-15wks, I also vomited non stop 24hrs/day almost that entire time. I lost A LOT of weight & was on & off bed rest. I hope that doesn't happen again. It was MISERABLE! 

FX for a +OPK tomorrow for you!


----------



## kmr1763

Ugh, that's awful RNmommy! I guess it's totally worth it in the end, though!lol I has bleeding with ds... But I really had no other symptoms. None. I took hpts frequently for awhile just to make sure I was still pregnant until I had my first appointment! It was the easiest pregnancy. And even the labor-- I went in for my 37 week appointment (I was 37+4) and told her I was a bit worried that my water might be leaking. I remember her laughing it off and saying it's probably nothing... And when she checked me I was 5 cms. Didn't even know I was in labor. I tried to go without an epidural, and I did until I was about 9.5 cms. But then the fear of pushing him out freaked me out so badly I got one-- and I'm so glad, because I started pushing after I got it, at around midnight, and kept pushing til he finally came out with an episiotomy at just after six in the morning. Ahhh I love reminiscing about it! Hopefully number 2 will be quicker and I can try a drug free delivery. That would be awesome!!

I seriously am getting frustrated. I know I'm still pretty early into my clomid cycle, but I'm honestly getting a little discouraged. Another high on the monitor. Temp went way high. Gahhh. I'm actually super glad I have this follie scan today so I can know if I can expect ovulation or not!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

kmr1763 said:


> Ugh, that's awful RNmommy! I guess it's totally worth it in the end, though!lol I has bleeding with ds... But I really had no other symptoms. None. I took hpts frequently for awhile just to make sure I was still pregnant until I had my first appointment! It was the easiest pregnancy. And even the labor-- I went in for my 37 week appointment (I was 37+4) and told her I was a bit worried that my water might be leaking. I remember her laughing it off and saying it's probably nothing... And when she checked me I was 5 cms. Didn't even know I was in labor. I tried to go without an epidural, and I did until I was about 9.5 cms. But then the fear of pushing him out freaked me out so badly I got one-- and I'm so glad, because I started pushing after I got it, at around midnight, and kept pushing til he finally came out with an episiotomy at just after six in the morning. Ahhh I love reminiscing about it! Hopefully number 2 will be quicker and I can try a drug free delivery. That would be awesome!!
> 
> I seriously am getting frustrated. I know I'm still pretty early into my clomid cycle, but I'm honestly getting a little discouraged. Another high on the monitor. Temp went way high. Gahhh. I'm actually super glad I have this follie scan today so I can know if I can expect ovulation or not!

Make sure you let us know!!!!


I had a dip in my temperature today so, ovulation is on it's way. Had the twinges last night around 10 or so. Not in much pain as I have been!!! Hoping for a good day for us all!!!


----------



## OoOo

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=119455


I finally managed to upload my opk pics from cd14.


----------



## OoOo

This was my progression from cd 14. Morning one on right. 6pm middle and 11pm


----------



## OoOo

This was my progression from cd 14. Morning one on right. 6pm middle and 11pm 
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=119452


----------



## Blackbarbie04

OoOo said:


> This was my progression from cd 14. Morning one on right. 6pm middle and 11pm
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=119452


Yay for + OPKs!!!!! So, we are about 2/3 days apart!!! :happydance: Exciting!!!! I can't remember, but are you using softcups or preseed???:?: I didn't get a chance to get the preseed this cycle so I am hoping the softcups alone work.


----------



## OoOo

Blackbarbie04 said:


> OoOo said:
> 
> 
> This was my progression from cd 14. Morning one on right. 6pm middle and 11pm
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=119452
> 
> 
> Yay for + OPKs!!!!! So, we are about 2/3 days apart!!! :happydance: Exciting!!!! I can't remember, but are you using softcups or preseed???:?: I didn't get a chance to get the preseed this cycle so I am hoping the softcups alone work.Click to expand...

Thanks hun. I am not using soft cups nor preseed. I did take robitussin. Cd 10 to 14. I seemed to have lots of Ewcm so either clomid didn't dry me up or the robittussin worked. I will probably start testing over the weekend lol. I will fin it so hard to wait all way until next Friday and I have some cheapies so be rude not to use them hehe. If I'm lucky enough to get a bfp by Friday ill be stocking up on digis just to see the words. :)


----------



## jodspods

Hi ladies! My day 21 result was 71.9!!! I think that's good! 
I am cd22 today and have had light brown discharge (I usually start spotting about now) so don't know what to think! At least I ovulated! X


----------



## Blackbarbie04

OoOo said:


> This was my progression from cd 14. Morning one on right. 6pm middle and 11pm
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=119452


So you will be 6 DPO when you start your testing??? I think I am going to start mine Monday. I will be 6 DPO then. I am going to Wal-Mart Friday and stock up on some $.88 PT. Hopefully by Wed., I get my BFP!!!:happydance:


----------



## Ellie Bean

Hi ladies do u mind if I join? Saw my obgyn yesterday and he's having me start clomid on days 3-7. I started spotting yesterday so he said to start tomorrow as it'll be day 3. Any info or hints/tips would be very welcome as DH and I are new to this.


----------



## OoOo

RNmommy said:


> :rofl: You're so funny!
> My ticker says 11DPO but its because I never went back and changed it. I guess I'm technically 10DPO.
> Took FRER last night & this afternoon. Both negative. Not even a an indent or evap to obsess about. :haha:
> 
> I'm honestly just ready to get on with a good cycle!
> One where I ovulate FOR SURE and I'm on no medication other than my Clomid. I also just started taking my vitamins/folic acid in the middle of this cycle.
> I'm excited about next cycle. There's a lot of fun in getting the BFN this cycle because that means I just get to be ALL OVER my hubby next cycle and he can't say no! (Not that he ever does anyways :haha:)
> Because I know once I get that BFP I'm probably going to be sick as a dog again! Not only did I bleed with my daughter from 6-15wks, I also vomited non stop 24hrs/day almost that entire time. I lost A LOT of weight & was on & off bed rest. I hope that doesn't happen again. It was MISERABLE!
> 
> FX for a +OPK tomorrow for you!

How you been doing rnmommy. Have you done anymore tests. Fingers crossed x


----------



## OoOo

jodspods said:


> Hi ladies! My day 21 result was 71.9!!! I think that's good!
> I am cd22 today and have had light brown discharge (I usually start spotting about now) so don't know what to think! At least I ovulated! X

Brilliant progesterone hun. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## OoOo

Blackbarbie04 said:


> OoOo said:
> 
> 
> This was my progression from cd 14. Morning one on right. 6pm middle and 11pm
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=119452
> 
> I might try hold out until Saturday or Sunday tht would make me 8/9dpo when I test. Next Friday 26this my proper test date but I won't last that
> 
> Good luck with your testing hun xClick to expand...


----------



## OoOo

Ellie Bean said:


> Hi ladies do u mind if I join? Saw my obgyn yesterday and he's having me start clomid on days 3-7. I started spotting yesterday so he said to start tomorrow as it'll be day 3. Any info or hints/tips would be very welcome as DH and I are new to this.

Hi Ellie. 
I am on my first lot of clomid. I was really nervous starting it but it wasn't as bad as I thought. I know some ladies use preseed and soft cups to help the swimmers. Clomid can sometimes mess with your cervical fluid. I took a cough medicine called robitussin with guaffessin as the only ingredient and this seemed to help with cervical mucous. I normally have 28 day cycles and I took clomid day 4/8. I had a positive opk on cd 14. Hope that helps. Good luck x


----------



## OoOo

Anyone got any symptoms? I still have sore nipples sorry tmi. I am really tired. That's about it. And I'm bored of waiting already lol. I know ill give in testing on weekend. If only my holiday was this weekend I would not think about it so much. Arrrrrgh


----------



## kmr1763

Ladies! I'm out so only have a minute :( basically, this clomid cycle is a bust. Only one follie, and only 10 mm. Uterine lining isn't very good either. So I might ovulate, but he says it doesn't look good. Now I get to wait around for af and then start on 100 mgs next cycle. I want to cry, but I'm trying to stay positive.blahhh


----------



## 03Cobra

Kmr-I'm sorry to hear the news on your follie test :hugs: next round can only get better!! I'll cry for you, stay positive!!

Keeping my fx'd for each of you-OoOo, Jodspots and BlackBarbie, sounds very good for each of you this month!! 

OoOo- I actually left work early since I couldn't take the cramps anymore been trying not to obsess as to the reason why I'm cd 23 today still not sure if I o'd this cycle and no return call from the dr. yet. I'm also getting the sore nipples like some of the rest of you but sheeeesh this seems so late in timing in comparison with where I'm at.

Other than that my emotions are off the chart, lol just makes it all the more interesting I suppose although dh doesn't think so lol

Elli welcome! Good luck on your first round and hopefully you will have minimal side effects :)


----------



## OoOo

kmr1763 said:


> Ladies! I'm out so only have a minute :( basically, this clomid cycle is a bust. Only one follie, and only 10 mm. Uterine lining isn't very good either. So I might ovulate, but he says it doesn't look good. Now I get to wait around for af and then start on 100 mgs next cycle. I want to cry, but I'm trying to stay positive.blahhh

Sorry to hear that hun, but there's still a chance. Praying for you. Have you had ppostive opk yet? Cos maybe you'll ov a few days later than normal and it might all be ok. Xxxhugs xxx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ellie Bean said:


> Hi ladies do u mind if I join? Saw my obgyn yesterday and he's having me start clomid on days 3-7. I started spotting yesterday so he said to start tomorrow as it'll be day 3. Any info or hints/tips would be very welcome as DH and I are new to this.


Sure we do not mind if you join. I have learned a lot of good things to help me to conceive such as softcups, preseed (even tho I didn't geta chance to use this:nope:) and Robitussin. I will be 1 DPO tomorrow, so I'm kind of excited to see what the next few days may hold for me!!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

OoOo said:


> Anyone got any symptoms? I still have sore nipples sorry tmi. I am really tired. That's about it. And I'm bored of waiting already lol. I know ill give in testing on weekend. If only my holiday was this weekend I would not think about it so much. Arrrrrgh

Just sore nippies over here. The bottom of my stomach is sore, I guess from ovulation and me checking my uterus two or three times a day!!! But, I feel so much better today!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Blackbarbie04

kmr1763 said:


> Ladies! I'm out so only have a minute :( basically, this clomid cycle is a bust. Only one follie, and only 10 mm. Uterine lining isn't very good either. So I might ovulate, but he says it doesn't look good. Now I get to wait around for af and then start on 100 mgs next cycle. I want to cry, but I'm trying to stay positive.blahhh


Don't cry. You wouldn't want to ovulate with a thin lining which could cause a m/c. But, anything is possible!!! Still think positive. My first m/c my lining was very thin and I took progesterone to try to make it thicker, but it was too late. So, Maybe with the 100 MG everything will be the way it is suppose to be!!! Still staying positive though b/c anything could happen!!!!!!!:hugs: Still keep us updated!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

jodspods said:


> Hi ladies! My day 21 result was 71.9!!! I think that's good!
> I am cd22 today and have had light brown discharge (I usually start spotting about now) so don't know what to think! At least I ovulated! X


I can't wait to see what my level will be. That sounds very good!!!! I won't see until 4/29/13 tho!!! I don't know why he couldn't get me in sooner, but o well :shrug:!!! 

DF stated that he talked to his :spermy:s last night and told them to charge!!!! I hope his talk helped. Since I ovulated today me and DF are bd'ing as soon as I get home at 3:30... That's in 3 min so I have to go, but I will be checking in on my cellie!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

OoOo said:


> Ellie Bean said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies do u mind if I join? Saw my obgyn yesterday and he's having me start clomid on days 3-7. I started spotting yesterday so he said to start tomorrow as it'll be day 3. Any info or hints/tips would be very welcome as DH and I are new to this.
> 
> Hi Ellie.
> I am on my first lot of clomid. I was really nervous starting it but it wasn't as bad as I thought. I know some ladies use preseed and soft cups to help the swimmers. Clomid can sometimes mess with your cervical fluid. I took a cough medicine called robitussin with guaffessin as the only ingredient and this seemed to help with cervical mucous. I normally have 28 day cycles and I took clomid day 4/8. I had a positive opk on cd 14. Hope that helps. Good luck xClick to expand...

Thanks. I have heard of the robitussin so think I may try that too in combination with the clomid. I've been having long cycles and so my obgyn said he wanted us to start with the clomid to help shorten my cycle and induce ovulation earlier so I hope it does work!! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

DF is buying me preseed tonight i know kind of late but I ovulated early this morning and i will bd again tonight with preseed. Reading different things on the internet that an egg lives from 12 to 24 hours. Any suggestions????


----------



## RNmommy

Hello Everyone!

Welcome Ellie Bean!!! 

Today is CD28 for me. No AF. No cramping. I'm frustrated. I just want this next cycle to start so I can get this show on the road. Negatice IC this afternoon. 
I'm assuming AF will show sometime between now & Sunday. If not, I'll test again on Sunday. If negative, which I know it will be, I will go get my Provera from the pharmacy and start on Wednesday. That would be CD35 by then. 

KMR - I'm sorry to hear about the follie scan. I know how frustrated you must be! Before I started this cycle I was so sure that the Clomid was going to work for me the first time again (meaning making me O not actually getting BFP first cycle). Never crossed my mind it wouldn't until I didn't have any symptoms from it. That's when I started questioning if it was working or not. 
Although I think ultimately I did O, this wasn't the right cycle anyways. 
On to the next with some nice follies from the higher dose! (I hope)

Jodspods - Did the doc say anything about the level being too high?? I don't know if "too high" is even possible but it seems high. But I guess thats good right? :shrug: I guess you have lots of mature eggies in there!!!! FX for you!


----------



## kmr1763

RNmommy-- isn't it weird? How things went find on fifty for the both of us the first go around? I guess I was starting to doubt it too, with my temps so funky, and that false positive opk from the other day. But still so surprising to hear only one stinking follicle that is halfway mature :( he said if I ovulate, it's still about five or six days off. But he said it wasn't the response we wanted from clomid. He's nice. The more I see him, the more I like him. But I'm ready to get this show on the road. So I'm to call back in two weeks to let them know if I've ovulated, started af, or whatever, and then we are going from there. 

I didn't read through all the new posts. Just got home and am pooped. Welcome to the newbie on the thread!


----------



## jodspods

RNmommy said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Welcome Ellie Bean!!!
> 
> Today is CD28 for me. No AF. No cramping. I'm frustrated. I just want this next cycle to start so I can get this show on the road. Negatice IC this afternoon.
> I'm assuming AF will show sometime between now & Sunday. If not, I'll test again on Sunday. If negative, which I know it will be, I will go get my Provera from the pharmacy and start on Wednesday. That would be CD35 by then.
> 
> KMR - I'm sorry to hear about the follie scan. I know how frustrated you must be! Before I started this cycle I was so sure that the Clomid was going to work for me the first time again (meaning making me O not actually getting BFP first cycle). Never crossed my mind it wouldn't until I didn't have any symptoms from it. That's when I started questioning if it was working or not.
> Although I think ultimately I did O, this wasn't the right cycle anyways.
> On to the next with some nice follies from the higher dose! (I hope)
> 
> Jodspods - Did the doc say anything about the level being too high?? I don't know if "too high" is even possible but it seems high. But I guess thats good right? :shrug: I guess you have lots of mature eggies in there!!!! FX for you!

They didn't say anything about it being too high just that from that level they could tell I O'd 7 days before which is right x


----------



## Blackbarbie04

jodspods said:


> RNmommy said:
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Welcome Ellie Bean!!!
> 
> Today is CD28 for me. No AF. No cramping. I'm frustrated. I just want this next cycle to start so I can get this show on the road. Negatice IC this afternoon.
> I'm assuming AF will show sometime between now & Sunday. If not, I'll test again on Sunday. If negative, which I know it will be, I will go get my Provera from the pharmacy and start on Wednesday. That would be CD35 by then.
> 
> KMR - I'm sorry to hear about the follie scan. I know how frustrated you must be! Before I started this cycle I was so sure that the Clomid was going to work for me the first time again (meaning making me O not actually getting BFP first cycle). Never crossed my mind it wouldn't until I didn't have any symptoms from it. That's when I started questioning if it was working or not.
> Although I think ultimately I did O, this wasn't the right cycle anyways.
> On to the next with some nice follies from the higher dose! (I hope)
> 
> Jodspods - Did the doc say anything about the level being too high?? I don't know if "too high" is even possible but it seems high. But I guess thats good right? :shrug: I guess you have lots of mature eggies in there!!!! FX for you!
> 
> They didn't say anything about it being too high just that from that level they could tell I O'd 7 days before which is right xClick to expand...

Well that's great news. I got my high temp today which means 1 dpo!!!! 97.9 F. Yay, i bd last night with preseed so hopefully good news in 9 days !!!!


----------



## kmr1763

Jodspods-- I looked up the progesterone level thing-- I think you have squat to worry about! Apparently, it indicates that you had a very strong ovulation, probably releasing more than one egg, so increases your chances even more of conceiving! Whoop for you!!


----------



## jodspods

Dunno how hopeful I am as I've had a couple days of spotting but no bright red at all so perhaps it could be IB? I had this last time I was pregnant! Just bought 2 frers x


----------



## kmr1763

I wouldn't be anything but hopeful about the spotting. Spotting before af usually indicates low progesterone, and you definitely don't have that problem! Bwahaha I am beyond excited for you! Wait two or three days after the spotting started, I should think. Err, or how many dpo are you?


----------



## jodspods

kmr1763 said:


> I wouldn't be anything but hopeful about the spotting. Spotting before af usually indicates low progesterone, and you definitely don't have that problem! Bwahaha I am beyond excited for you! Wait two or three days after the spotting started, I should think. Err, or how many dpo are you?

I'm 10dpo I think. It's 10 days since my peak on cbfm x


----------



## OoOo

jodspods said:


> kmr1763 said:
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be anything but hopeful about the spotting. Spotting before af usually indicates low progesterone, and you definitely don't have that problem! Bwahaha I am beyond excited for you! Wait two or three days after the spotting started, I should think. Err, or how many dpo are you?
> 
> I'm 10dpo I think. It's 10 days since my peak on cbfm xClick to expand...

How's your spotting hun? Fingers crossed for you. Have you tempted to test? X


----------



## Ellie Bean

Hey I was wondering how u add the tickers that say how many dpo or how long you've been married etc ...


----------



## jodspods

OoOo said:


> jodspods said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmr1763 said:
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be anything but hopeful about the spotting. Spotting before af usually indicates low progesterone, and you definitely don't have that problem! Bwahaha I am beyond excited for you! Wait two or three days after the spotting started, I should think. Err, or how many dpo are you?
> 
> I'm 10dpo I think. It's 10 days since my peak on cbfm xClick to expand...
> 
> How's your spotting hun? Fingers crossed for you. Have you tempted to test? XClick to expand...

It's not as bad as previous months. I do have an irritated cervix (ectropion) so it could be that. It would have been my due date tomorrow so I'm tempted to test as maybe its an omen! I would be due af Sunday or Monday so hoping a frer would show up now! X


----------



## OoOo

jodspods said:


> OoOo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jodspods said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmr1763 said:
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be anything but hopeful about the spotting. Spotting before af usually indicates low progesterone, and you definitely don't have that problem! Bwahaha I am beyond excited for you! Wait two or three days after the spotting started, I should think. Err, or how many dpo are you?
> 
> I'm 10dpo I think. It's 10 days since my peak on cbfm xClick to expand...
> 
> How's your spotting hun? Fingers crossed for you. Have you tempted to test? XClick to expand...
> 
> It's not as bad as previous months. I do have an irritated cervix (ectropion) so it could be that. It would have been my due date tomorrow so I'm tempted to test as maybe its an omen! I would be due af Sunday or Monday so hoping a frer would show up now! XClick to expand...

 Stalking or your test. Hugs for your due date. Xx if I get a positive this month I will be due same date near enough as the baby we had a mmc with at 12 weeks. Hoping its an omen too so know how you feel x


----------



## Ellie Bean

Just curious is there a better time to take the clomid...morning or evening etc?


----------



## OoOo

Hi some people get side effects like hot flashes so take it at night in an effort to sleep through it. I had a few hot flashes but not severe and took it in the morning. I did have a fair bit of cramping but that was around ov time. Tho I think a side effect of clomid cos I never get that sore and tender. Did your dr suggest a time to take it at all. ?


----------



## OoOo

Ellie Bean said:


> Hey I was wondering how u add the tickers that say how many dpo or how long you've been married etc ...

If you go on countdown to pregnancy .com there's a menu it says tools and tickers. You can make one. Then it will have a code under it. Copy and then go to your profile on here edit signature and paste the code. Save and that's it. You need the Bb code. There are a few options like HTML but you need bb if I remember correct


----------



## Ellie Bean

He didn't say any time specifically just said daily. I think I'm going to take in the evening this first time to see how it goes.


----------



## OoOo

Good luck fingers crosse for you x


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ellie Bean said:


> Hey I was wondering how u add the tickers that say how many dpo or how long you've been married etc ...




Click on someone's and it will take you to the site.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

1 DPO ovary soreness breast tenderness.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ellie Bean said:


> He didn't say any time specifically just said daily. I think I'm going to take in the evening this first time to see how it goes.


ELLIE BEAN let me know your sifde effects so I can see if they were the same as mine. I had really bad cramps, but some people say that they did not hvae any problems...:shrug: Wondering did I have more than one mature egg to develope as my Dr. did not monitor my follicles :nope:. I wish he would have so I could have known for sure if they were growing and if they released, even tho I will find out on the 29th if I truly ovulated even tho I really feel like I did as I had all of the twinges and shooting and dull pain. Still having the dull pain now...:wacko:


----------



## Ellie Bean

Ok I will. What days did u take your clomid? Mine is going to be days 3-7.


----------



## Bump Hopeful

Hello everyone!! I took clomid cd 5-9, I'm now on cd 31. I used opks and got positives Cd 17,18,19 it went negative cd 20. We bd cd15,16,17 skipped 18, then bd again Cd 19... I'm going to guess as I do not temp that maybe I ovulated cd 19 or 20 making me 11 or 12 dpo... I did do a digital preg test 9 dpo and got a bfn... Still no af did me.. I have had cramps for days and slightly sore nipples for days as well... I'm trying to stay positive I will get my bfp!!


----------



## RNmommy

Jodspods - I hope you didn't think I was trying to be negative in my post about the level. I was honestly just curious. I never had levels that high on my first experience with Clomid. So I didn't know if that indicated overstimulation or what. I'm a little worried about that with them bumping me up to 100mg. So I was wondering if he had said anything to you like that. I tried to look it up online and really couldn't find squat about it. 

Does anybody know if progesterone levels get to a point that indicate overstimulation? Is the only way to tell via u/s? I'm just nervous about the higher Clomid dose making me pop out lots of eggies! :haha:
I want to be prepared next month when I callf ro my CD21 results. If they tell me my level is 120 I'll be like :saywhat: Hahahahahaha!

Anyways....CD29 for me. I had REALLY bad cramping this morning. I swore I was gonna have a big gush of AF when I stood up but nothing! A little pink when I wiped. And only had a little pink here & then throughout the day. Cramping on and off. I am going to guess that AF will show tonight or tomorrow. FX!!! A "regular" cycle would be great!

How is everyone doing today??

Oh Jodspods - FX for a BFP for you!!!! Could very well be IB!!!! :happydance:


----------



## RNmommy

Bump Hopeful - WELCOME!!! 9DPO is still early. FX for a BFP!!! When are you going to test again??


----------



## Bump Hopeful

I'm thinking maybe sat or cd33 14 dpo.? I'm not sure how long my cycles are because of pcos. Any suggestions?? This is the hardest thing this waiting!! Prior to the start of my cycle I started taking prenatal vits and I read fish oils and zinc help with implantation so I hope this helps my cause...


----------



## kmr1763

RNmommy said:


> Jodspods - I hope you didn't think I was trying to be negative in my post about the level. I was honestly just curious. I never had levels that high on my first experience with Clomid. So I didn't know if that indicated overstimulation or what. I'm a little worried about that with them bumping me up to 100mg. So I was wondering if he had said anything to you like that. I tried to look it up online and really couldn't find squat about it.
> 
> Does anybody know if progesterone levels get to a point that indicate overstimulation? Is the only way to tell via u/s? I'm just nervous about the higher Clomid dose making me pop out lots of eggies! :haha:
> I want to be prepared next month when I callf ro my CD21 results. If they tell me my level is 120 I'll be like :saywhat: Hahahahahaha!
> 
> Anyways....CD29 for me. I had REALLY bad cramping this morning. I swore I was gonna have a big gush of AF when I stood up but nothing! A little pink when I wiped. And only had a little pink here & then throughout the day. Cramping on and off. I am going to guess that AF will show tonight or tomorrow. FX!!! A "regular" cycle would be great!
> 
> How is everyone doing today??
> 
> Oh Jodspods - FX for a BFP for you!!!! Could very well be IB!!!! :happydance:

I had no idea about progesterone levels whatsoever. My previous experiences on clomid were monitored via ultrasound. So when you mentioned how high hers were I decided to look it up! It's a good question about hyperstimulation.... I'm not sure, mostly assumption, but I'd think ladies who ovulate regularly who use clomid are more at risk for hyperstimulation. I wonder if you can build up a resistance to it? Just wondering... You obviously had successful cycles on 50 before, but now not? Same for me. Just strange. After my first experience, and conceiving ds, I just wouldn't have expected it to not work this time. Uhhh, long-winded post. I guess I'm still sad lol damn infertile body


----------



## kmr1763

And jods-- I bet you're less than 10 dpo. First peak means imminent, so it could be twelve hours after, or 48 hours after that you ovulate! Soooo just saying lol for early testing purposes, don't be discouraged if you see a bfn, because you could have oed a day or two after that peak!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ellie Bean said:


> Ok I will. What days did u take your clomid? Mine is going to be days 3-7.

5-9.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ok, urgent im confused... Thought ive already ovulated but about five min ago just got my ewcm... Its a whooooolllleee lot. So, am I ovulating now?


----------



## jodspods

RNmommy said:


> Jodspods - I hope you didn't think I was trying to be negative in my post about the level. I was honestly just curious. I never had levels that high on my first experience with Clomid. So I didn't know if that indicated overstimulation or what. I'm a little worried about that with them bumping me up to 100mg. So I was wondering if he had said anything to you like that. I tried to look it up online and really couldn't find squat about it.
> 
> Does anybody know if progesterone levels get to a point that indicate overstimulation? Is the only way to tell via u/s? I'm just nervous about the higher Clomid dose making me pop out lots of eggies! :haha:
> I want to be prepared next month when I callf ro my CD21 results. If they tell me my level is 120 I'll be like :saywhat: Hahahahahaha!
> 
> Anyways....CD29 for me. I had REALLY bad cramping this morning. I swore I was gonna have a big gush of AF when I stood up but nothing! A little pink when I wiped. And only had a little pink here & then throughout the day. Cramping on and off. I am going to guess that AF will show tonight or tomorrow. FX!!! A "regular" cycle would be great!
> 
> How is everyone doing today??
> 
> Oh Jodspods - FX for a BFP for you!!!! Could very well be IB!!!! :happydance:

Just done a test bfn! I only had one follicle as I had a tracking scan so know the prog level isn't from over stimulation. Will see what the next few days bring....x


----------



## jodspods

Does anyone see anything? I know I'm going mad!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## OoOo

I see a shadow. Do you have a normal pic? X


----------



## OoOo

Blackbarbie04 said:


> Ok, urgent im confused... Thought ive already ovulated but about five min ago just got my ewcm... Its a whooooolllleee lot. So, am I ovulating now?

Is it two days ago you got you pos opk or high cbfm. You could be ov now it says sometimes you can ov 12-48 hours after. Though I'm not sure how accurate this is x


----------



## jodspods

This ones maybe the best 

Came up straight away though so hadnt left it sitting x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 24


----------



## jodspods

And another...maybe I'm clutching at straws! X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Pinkee

jodspods said:


> And another...maybe I'm clutching at straws! X

when I tilt my laptop screen i totally see a very faint line!


----------



## OoOo

jodspods said:


> This ones maybe the best
> 
> Came up straight away though so hadnt left it sitting x

I definitely see it!!!!!! Woohoo how many dpo Are you oh I'm so excited for you x


----------



## jodspods

I'm cd24 and got my first peak on cd13. I went on first response website and they have a tool advising you when to test and they said my best chance was Wednesday next week!

I'm off for a week in the sun tomorrow so will update if I can! Taking pads, clomid and tests so all bases are covered! X


----------



## OoOo

Have a lovely holiday x


----------



## Blackbarbie04

OoOo said:


> Blackbarbie04 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, urgent im confused... Thought ive already ovulated but about five min ago just got my ewcm... Its a whooooolllleee lot. So, am I ovulating now?
> 
> Is it two days ago you got you pos opk or high cbfm. You could be ov now it says sometimes you can ov 12-48 hours after. Though I'm not sure how accurate this is xClick to expand...

Yes, I got the positive on the 16th which was my CD 16. I mean i was still hurting early yesterday morning...


----------



## kmr1763

Jods-- I know I see something on that test. I tried tweaking, but the pic wasn't great, so it turned out kind of blah. Fx for you girl! Put us out of our misery ASAP!

Blackbarbie-- I would go ahead and bd. positive opk doesn't mean you're ovulating when you see it, it means your lh is surging and ovulation is close. You might be still waiting to o, so cover your bases and bd just in case!

Afm-- I KNOW you're not supposed to read to clearblue test sticks. But my stick looks like the most peak stick I've ever had, but my monitor says high still. I'm still going to dtd this month and try. Maybe that little follie will grow! 

Here's my stick--- ladies using cbfm, what do you think?
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/kmr1763/ECCF9876-A43C-4F03-AAE4-A88EF15FEFD6-27219-00001AAC379D56D0.jpg


----------



## Blackbarbie04

kmr1763 said:


> Jods-- I know I see something on that test. I tried tweaking, but the pic wasn't great, so it turned out kind of blah. Fx for you girl! Put us out of our misery ASAP!
> 
> Blackbarbie-- I would go ahead and bd. positive opk doesn't mean you're ovulating when you see it, it means your lh is surging and ovulation is close. You might be still waiting to o, so cover your bases and bd just in case!
> 
> Afm-- I KNOW you're not supposed to read to clearblue test sticks. But my stick looks like the most peak stick I've ever had, but my monitor says high still. I'm still going to dtd this month and try. Maybe that little follie will grow!
> 
> Here's my stick--- ladies using cbfm, what do you think?
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/kmr1763/ECCF9876-A43C-4F03-AAE4-A88EF15FEFD6-27219-00001AAC379D56D0.jpg

For some reason your picture won't upload...:nope: It just shows an X in a box. It maybe my computer!!!!!!!:cry:

oh, yeah and on the opk (Clearblue smiley's) do you know if I had a lh surge does the surge go away when you get ready to ovulate?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

OKay, I think I get it now. So, when I actually saw my Still smiley I don't count that as the day that I ovulated!!! O, ok... I was so confused. So, I acutally ovulated 12-36 after seeing the LH surge. So, I probably ovulated yesterday when I saw all the EWCM :happydance: which was CD 18.:dohh: So, I would say I am about 1-2 days past ovulation now. Glad I used the preseed and cups on CD 17-18 to cover my basis!!! So, I am still going to start my testing on Monday which will be 4 dyas past ovulation which I know is waaay tooo early, but I love to test!!! When to Wal-Mart to get 13 $.88 PT and they only had 2 left. So, I have to go to Wal-Mart on TX side to get the rest of them!!! :happydance: Who knows, I may get my BFP on 10 days past O tooo!!!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm not sure...I guess I just think its deyltecting the surge and 12-48hours after the surge is detected is when u ovulate so I'm not sure if once ur surge is gone then u ovulate or if u ovulate during the surge...


----------



## kmr1763

It can go either way. Your opks can stay positive until you ovulate, or they can go back to negative before you ovulate. It varies from cycle to cycle and woman to woman. This us why I love temping! Lol you see your o day displayed for you, and don't have to guess!


----------



## Bump Hopeful

So update for me. I got my period today. Soo upset. To recap my experience: clomid days 5 -9 50mg. I got positive opk on cd17,18 and 19. My boobs were hurting I was sure we had it but no. Af got here today cd 32 ( now back to cd1) I called my doc and they are going to call in round 2 of clomid for me... Here we go again...


----------



## OoOo

So sorry hun. I'm dreading that horrible feeling it always makes me feel so sad xx hugs to you xx


----------



## Bump Hopeful

OoOo said:


> So sorry hun. I'm dreading that horrible feeling it always makes me feel so sad xx hugs to you xx

Thank you so much!! Just have to stay positive, and remind myself it's in gods hands! 

Baby dust to you!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

That's right we've gotta have faith and stay as positive as possible!


----------



## RNmommy

Blackbarbie04 said:


> Ok, urgent im confused... Thought ive already ovulated but about five min ago just got my ewcm... Its a whooooolllleee lot. So, am I ovulating now?

I was going to answer you but read through and saw that you figured it out. I'd still be getting it on just to be safe :haha:



jodspods said:


> This ones maybe the best
> 
> Came up straight away though so hadnt left it sitting x

I TOTALLY SEE THE LINE!!!! I think you got the start of a BFP!!!
YAY!!! :happydance:



Bump Hopeful said:


> So update for me. I got my period today. Soo upset. To recap my experience: clomid days 5 -9 50mg. I got positive opk on cd17,18 and 19. My boobs were hurting I was sure we had it but no. Af got here today cd 32 ( now back to cd1) I called my doc and they are going to call in round 2 of clomid for me... Here we go again...

Don't be too down on yourself! I ovulated later the first time on Clomid too but got my BFP with my daughter on the second cycle. FX for this cycle!!

As for me....
AF came today! :happydance:
I am actually happy because this is the first regular cycle I have had in a LONG time!!! Today was CD30 - but now back to CD1.
I spotted a little the day before yesterday (once or twice throughout the day) and a little again yesterday. So I think I might start my Clomid tomorrow instead of waiting until Sunday. Being I was spotting for the last 2 days. The first day was really nothing but yesterday it was just a little more. And my doc says first day of any kind of bleeding is CD1. 
I don't really count the first spot from 2 days ago, but I guess I can count yesterday. 
So anyways....enough rambling....
EXCITED FOR A NEW CYCLE!!!
I've already got my OPKs waiting for me! I had about 12 left from last cycle and I ordered 50 more which came the other day. I AM PREPARED! :haha:


----------



## kmr1763

Lol yea for being prepared!!! I'm excited for you, and it's kind of nice starting the cycle pretty much knowing things are going to go well! I remember reading that it doesn't really matter which days you take the clomid, it does the same thing, so go for it! Eeek!

Well, I thought that cbfm test stick looked peak. I just did an opk and it was the most blaringly positive opk I've ever had. So dh and dtd and will keep on until I HOPEFULLY ovulate! I don't care if I only had one egg, I'm still going to try, dammit!


----------



## kmr1763

My positive opk!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/kmr1763/81F36D82-B726-4F33-8C4A-795607FB491B-28074-00001B5330B47AD4.jpg

And the blasted photo isn't uploading. I will prevail! In any case, it's freaking positive.


----------



## jodspods

Hey ladies

Congrats on the positive opks!!

I just popped in to show you this!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## OoOo

Bfp!!!!!!!


----------



## Pinkee

Congrats!

I'm CD15 and this cycle i did my first round of clomid, at 100mg.
I just started the hot flashes tonite, has anyone else experianced that? is it indication of Ovulation maybe?:shrug:


----------



## 03Cobra

Jodspots-That def looks like a bfp to me!! yayyy...Hope you're enjoying your vacation.

Kmr- I know this goes back a bit about the hyperstimulation-it can happen at any dose even if you dont o regularily just depends on how receptive your ovaries are to the clomid. Apparently you have to be careful with it b/c it can cause a lot of eggies or very large ones that will turn to cysts. Just a random bit of info for you :) :happydance::happydance: on the pos opk all you need is one eggie!! Fx'd for you

RnMommy-That's great that it's your first regular cycle! I have my fx'd for you also this cycle!! I still find it so interesting with the differences with dr. Mine says first day of full bleeding is cd1 no spotting, lol it's just like the whole why choose days 2-6 or 3-7, 5-9 geeez you think with all the schooling they get drs would be on the same page heheh. Sounds like you are more than prepared this cycle as well.

BlackBarbie-Keeping my fx'd for you also! Hope you've been busy :sex: with your pos opk! 

Spoke to my dr. yesterday finally, he said that everything in the labwork looked great and that I had a great chance of o'ing this cycle- but seeing as I'm not all on top of things and couldnt really tell if I did or not I"m preparing myself for AF to show up and start the third round of clomid. I have to thank all of you ladies for all the great info that you've provided and hopefully I'll be more aware of things and prepared next round! 

Wow this is long! I think no more :coffee: for me...

:dust: to everyone


----------



## kmr1763

BWAHAHAHA jods pods!!! I KNEW it! Major congrats to you Hun!!! Don't run off and leave us, update!!

Pinkee-- I wouldn't think that hot flashes are indicative of ovulation. Have you been using opks? 

My monitor peaked this morning!!! I'm so excited. It was like a textbook peak stick, too. Estrogen line is so faint it's almost not there, and lh line is super dark. Bd bd bd bd! Anyway I'm okay if we don't conceive this cycle. I'm just so glad to have a chance. Temps will tell the story soon though if I for sure o!


----------



## Pinkee

I have been, with my pcos I just don't ovulate so I've never experianced it before, and it's my first clomid round too so I was kind of hoping a hot flash was something indicative! 
the last three days of OPKS the lines seem to be getting fainter, man i hate those things.


----------



## OoOo

jodspods said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Congrats on the positive opks!!
> 
> I just popped in to show you this!!

Is this your first round of clomid hun x


----------



## kmr1763

Pinkee said:


> I have been, with my pcos I just don't ovulate so I've never experianced it before, and it's my first clomid round too so I was kind of hoping a hot flash was something indicative!
> the last three days of OPKS the lines seem to be getting fainter, man i hate those things.

I think clomid can do funny things to you, and definitely a fertile cycle after anovulatory ones can seem so different! I am the same, pcoser and basically don't ovulate on my own. Have patience with the opks. After my dr. visit I was sure I wasn't going to o, but kept testing anyway just to check. Low and behold, a positive opk just when I was losing all hope, ten days after finishing the last pill.


----------



## kmr1763

03Cobra said:


> Jodspots-That def looks like a bfp to me!! yayyy...Hope you're enjoying your vacation.
> 
> Kmr- I know this goes back a bit about the hyperstimulation-it can happen at any dose even if you dont o regularily just depends on how receptive your ovaries are to the clomid. Apparently you have to be careful with it b/c it can cause a lot of eggies or very large ones that will turn to cysts. Just a random bit of info for you :) :happydance::happydance: on the pos opk all you need is one eggie!! Fx'd for you
> 
> RnMommy-That's great that it's your first regular cycle! I have my fx'd for you also this cycle!! I still find it so interesting with the differences with dr. Mine says first day of full bleeding is cd1 no spotting, lol it's just like the whole why choose days 2-6 or 3-7, 5-9 geeez you think with all the schooling they get drs would be on the same page heheh. Sounds like you are more than prepared this cycle as well.
> 
> BlackBarbie-Keeping my fx'd for you also! Hope you've been busy :sex: with your pos opk!
> 
> Spoke to my dr. yesterday finally, he said that everything in the labwork looked great and that I had a great chance of o'ing this cycle- but seeing as I'm not all on top of things and couldnt really tell if I did or not I"m preparing myself for AF to show up and start the third round of clomid. I have to thank all of you ladies for all the great info that you've provided and hopefully I'll be more aware of things and prepared next round!
> 
> Wow this is long! I think no more :coffee: for me...
> 
> :dust: to everyone

That's good stuff to know-- I was thinking women who ovulate on a regular or even semi-regular basis might be more receptive to clomid-- that's where my train of thought was. But all of it was speculation. I have no real idea about hyperstimulation. But yeah I imagine that's how women on clomid end up with multiples, twins, triplets etc. 

Where are you at in your cycle? I love that my doctor is doing follie scans and whatnot, I would hate to feel uneducated about my medicated cycle! When did he do your bloodwork? I'm confused, if he said you have a great chance of oing I suppose that means he did the bloodwork early on?

Lol I'm feeling a bit sluggish, I think I need MORE coffee.


----------



## 03Cobra

Kmr-I'm currently cd 26 and I'm going by that since I'm not sure if i o'd or not this cycle. Yeah my dr. did it all last cycle, labs/ u/s of follies and was more in touch, but this cycle for some reason he wasnt. He did do labs very early on cd3 cd 10 and cd 14 but since last cycle was a bust he wanted to not over test this one which I wasnt too thrilled about since it kind of left me all :dohh: for the last couple of weeks, lol. He did say he'll go back to being more in touch next cycle should I need it, but I"m pretty sure I will and I"m okay with that! 

Pinkee-I also have pcos have had it for a very long time. I did o on my own early on but had many m/c- now with my age getting up there thought it was good to have some extra clomid help....As for the hot flashes.. whoaa is all I can say. I didnt have hardly any on my first cycle of clomid, but this one at 100mg they were definitely there! Not sure if that's indicative of o'ing or not. 

Ugg even with the :coffee: i'm dragging my feet this morning, day 6 of work and all I want to do is get out in the garden and do some planting. Dh suprised me last night when I got home with a trip to the garden center and some new plants, can't wait to get out there this afternoon and get my hands dirty :)


----------



## jodspods

OoOo said:


> jodspods said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies
> 
> Congrats on the positive opks!!
> 
> I just popped in to show you this!!
> 
> Is this your first round of clomid hun xClick to expand...

Yup this was my first round! Was getting peaks on cbfm myself but I maybe wasn't producing an egg! Will fill you all in when I get back from hols!! X


----------



## kmr1763

Well this makes more sense now! Maybe he's just leaving you to bd your heart out lol 

I see you're in outer banks! I just moved from North Carolina about six months ago. My dh was in the marines, I actually graduated from UNC Wilmington! Hadn't been up to outer banks though, I hear it's beautiful!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Another high temperature since my dip on cd 17. Im on CD 20 now. 97.9 three days in a row!!! Woohoo!!! Possible verification of ovulation on CD 17-18!!!! Bought 9 $.88 pregnancy tests yesterday. Which was all from Arkansas side walmart and Texas side walmart. Went to he dollar store to buy those and they were all out. A girl was looking for one and she said both walmarts don't have any. I told her i had bought them all and gave her one for free. My good deed for the day!!! Start my testing tomorrow at 3-4 DPO!!!!


----------



## kmr1763

Blackbarbie04 said:


> Another high temperature since my dip on cd 17. Im on CD 20 now. 97.9 three days in a row!!! Woohoo!!! Possible verification of ovulation on CD 17-18!!!! Bought 9 $.88 pregnancy tests yesterday. Which was all from Arkansas side walmart and Texas side walmart. Went to he dollar store to buy those and they were all out. A girl was looking for one and she said both walmarts don't have any. I told her i had bought them all and gave her one for free. My good deed for the day!!! Start my testing tomorrow at 3-4 DPO!!!!

Lol AWESOME about your temps! So excited for you! So countdown to testing! I've already calculated if I ovulate tomorrow I will test on the last day in April. Lol eeek! Arkansas and Texas, huh? Are you on the border? Texarkana? I live in west central Louisiana!


----------



## Bump Hopeful

Bump Hopeful said:


> So update for me. I got my period today. Soo upset. To recap my experience: clomid days 5 -9 50mg. I got positive opk on cd17,18 and 19. My boobs were hurting I was sure we had it but no. Af got here today cd 32 ( now back to cd1) I called my doc and they are going to call in round 2 of clomid for me... Here we go again...

Don't be too down on yourself! I ovulated later the first time on Clomid too but got my BFP with my daughter on the second cycle. FX for this cycle!!

As for me....
AF came today! :happydance:
I am actually happy because this is the first regular cycle I have had in a LONG time!!! Today was CD30 - but now back to CD1.
I spotted a little the day before yesterday (once or twice throughout the day) and a little again yesterday. So I think I might start my Clomid tomorrow instead of waiting until Sunday. Being I was spotting for the last 2 days. The first day was really nothing but yesterday it was just a little more. And my doc says first day of any kind of bleeding is CD1. 
I don't really count the first spot from 2 days ago, but I guess I can count yesterday. 
So anyways....enough rambling....
EXCITED FOR A NEW CYCLE!!!
I've already got my OPKs waiting for me! I had about 12 left from last cycle and I ordered 50 more which came the other day. I AM PREPARED! :haha:[/QUOTE]


Thank you so much for you post! While reading I had to stop and say to myself, ya know, this is my first regular cycle too! That is pretty awesome!! I think I got tunnel vision and missed the positive in the situation!! Thank you again!! I've got my fingers crossed that this is my cycle!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Congrats!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

kmr1763 said:


> Blackbarbie04 said:
> 
> 
> Another high temperature since my dip on cd 17. Im on CD 20 now. 97.9 three days in a row!!! Woohoo!!! Possible verification of ovulation on CD 17-18!!!! Bought 9 $.88 pregnancy tests yesterday. Which was all from Arkansas side walmart and Texas side walmart. Went to he dollar store to buy those and they were all out. A girl was looking for one and she said both walmarts don't have any. I told her i had bought them all and gave her one for free. My good deed for the day!!! Start my testing tomorrow at 3-4 DPO!!!!
> 
> Lol AWESOME about your temps! So excited for you! So countdown to testing! I've already calculated if I ovulate tomorrow I will test on the last day in April. Lol eeek! Arkansas and Texas, huh? Are you on the border? Texarkana? I live in west central Louisiana!Click to expand...

I live on AR side about 3 minutes from stateline!!!


----------



## kmr1763

Stinking awesome! It definitely is more beautiful up there than it is here. And keeps getting more so further north!

Um, so cd 18? For me, I think... Lol I think. Been bding since I got my peak yesterday :D and temp went up slightly this am. I am twiddling my thumbs. But I'm using my third soft cup this cycle! Woohooo!

How is everyone else? Jods, I'm still doing the happy dance for you! RNmommy? How's the Clomid?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Another high temp today!!!


----------



## OoOo

I tested this morning I'm 9/10dpo. Not sure if I can see anything faint. Testing again tomoz x


----------



## OoOo

I tested this morning I'm 9/10dpo. Not sure if I can see anything faint. Testing again tomoz x
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=121039


----------



## 03Cobra

OoOo-keeping my fx'd for you, it was hard to tell in that pic, but I could see something faint on the far left of it! 

Kmr-Wilmington is a very pretty city, a little bit of a hike up to the outer banks and a lot bigger. While it is beautiful up here it's very remote, some people argue that's what makes it so beautiful but I miss having places more accessible. Definitely if you love the beach and like to get away from things it's a great place to be. 

:dust: to everyone, hoping to hear some good updates from you ladies soon!!


----------



## OoOo

Thank you hun. First time I've tested this early. Just a bit disheartened cos I'm not sure i see anything and I was hoping for a line I could be a bit more positive about. Thinking of waiting until Wednesday to test so I don't feel so down. Thank you for thinking of me and having a look at my test x


----------



## kmr1763

Oooo-- don't be discouraged! It's still early days! And at least you are getting help, and if it doesn't happen now, it will soon! I know that not a consolation, really. But my fingers are crossed!!

Cobra-- I would have loved visiting-- yes, I can see how the place would make you stir crazy. But I too see how that's part of the appeal! 

Afm-- I think I'm two dpo today. Temp went up again this am, so I think I must have ovulated at some point the day I got my first peak on the cbfm. Now I'm in the waiting to test game, woohoo! And that makes the time go by faster, I think, lol so by the end of the cycle if no bfp I can move right on to 100 mgs of clomid. Eeek!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

5 DPO today... Testing just for the fun of it until 8-10 DPO!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## 03Cobra

OoOo Stay positive !! It is a bit early yet and I know any tiny little bit of something to help us be positive is good!! In some ways I think a lot of you ladies are very brave to test so early on only b/c I know I couldn't. I guess we all deal with it differently for me I kind of wait till the very last avenue is exhausted before I do anything b/c that's how I hold onto my hope. But I have lots of hope for everyone so I will keep my fx'd for you ! 

BlackBarbie- Have fun testing! :) 

Kmr- fx'd for you too!! Hope this tww passes by quickly!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ok, I got my + on my clearblue smiley on the 16th which means I ovulated on the 17th-18th... Okay, I checked my cervix and it is still really high... How long after ovulation does it come back down????:blush:


----------



## OoOo

Mines still high I'm cd 24 x


----------



## kmr1763

It's different for everyone. Cervical position can change throughout the day, after bding, yada yada. I think it makes more sense to pay attention to cm rather than cp.


----------



## RNmommy

kmr1763 said:


> Stinking awesome! It definitely is more beautiful up there than it is here. And keeps getting more so further north!
> 
> Um, so cd 18? For me, I think... Lol I think. Been bding since I got my peak yesterday :D and temp went up slightly this am. I am twiddling my thumbs. But I'm using my third soft cup this cycle! Woohooo!
> 
> How is everyone else? Jods, I'm still doing the happy dance for you! RNmommy? How's the Clomid?

Well....no signs & symptoms that I can tell so far :shrug:
Who knows, I could be acting like a total B*tch but no ones telling me if I am. :haha:
Today was day number 3 taking it. 2 more days to go!

I love those softcups! I've got mine sitting in my nightstand waiting :haha:


----------



## OoOo

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=121392

My test this morning. See something faint feeling more hopeful than yesterday.


----------



## OoOo

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=121403

Can you see anything. I'm 10/11dpo. Due af 26th


----------



## kmr1763

Hun, deffo see a line on that last test! Fx for you!!! When you going to retest?


----------



## OoOo

Tomorrow morning ill retest and then ill get some brand ones for Thursday and Friday. Due af Friday. Thanks for looking x


----------



## kmr1763

Pffft that's why I'm here! Can't wait to start testing myself! Ugh only three dpo or so. Six more days!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

UUUggghh I hate this TWW!!!! Not really any symptoms, but achey breast which is also a sign of the clomid I took:growlmad:!!! So, hopefully will look for spotting for implantation for the next few days!!! My daily counter ticker symptoms says vivid dreams... I wonder what is the difference between the vivid dreams and my normal dream?:wacko:??? Been having crazy dreams if that counts. Someone shot out my back window in my car... IDK, maybe was thinking of my DF cousin that just got shot in his car over the weekend... IDK, waiting until my 8 DPO and up which is in 2 more days!!!! I'm :sleep: and need some more :coffee:!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Well I took my last Clomid last night. AF is still her so going to be a little longer before we can start BD. My obgyn said to have sex daily from days 10-18...should I be using opks starting day 10? What do you ladies do?


----------



## OoOo

I started mine from day 10. Good luck hun x


----------



## OoOo

Only symptoms I have is achy boobs. Cervix is very high. Creamy cm. sorry tmi. Boobs feel too big for bra. Sorry for going on. Just trying to kill the last few days of this tww it's driving me crazy


----------



## kmr1763

Ellie-- I started opks a few days after finishing clomid. It helps, at least it'll give you a general idea when you ovulate, and therefore a general idea of when to expect af! 

Blackbarbie-- symptoms sound pretty good! Fx for you! I'm just a bit behind, three dpo today, I think. I'm having tons of creamy cm. Having a lazy day today, started a new book and trying to get through the tww without peeing on anything disturbingly early (like tomorrow at 4 dpo lol)

Question for you ladies-- I have no memory of this when I was previously on clomid, but I have been have soreness in my left ovary (same one that I had the follicle on) pretty much since o day. Off and on, notice it more when moving or going to sit down. Any of you ladies notice this?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

kmr1763 said:


> Ellie-- I started opks a few days after finishing clomid. It helps, at least it'll give you a general idea when you ovulate, and therefore a general idea of when to expect af!
> 
> Blackbarbie-- symptoms sound pretty good! Fx for you! I'm just a bit behind, three dpo today, I think. I'm having tons of creamy cm. Having a lazy day today, started a new book and trying to get through the tww without peeing on anything disturbingly early (like tomorrow at 4 dpo lol)
> 
> Question for you ladies-- I have no memory of this when I was previously on clomid, but I have been have soreness in my left ovary (same one that I had the follicle on) pretty much since o day. Off and on, notice it more when moving or going to sit down. Any of you ladies notice this?

Yes, Mine was really really really sore two days before O and about 2 days afterwards. Now, it's just a little sore and i can feel it from time to time especially if I PLOP down in a chair hard.:nope:


----------



## kmr1763

Blackbarbie04 said:


> kmr1763 said:
> 
> 
> Ellie-- I started opks a few days after finishing clomid. It helps, at least it'll give you a general idea when you ovulate, and therefore a general idea of when to expect af!
> 
> Blackbarbie-- symptoms sound pretty good! Fx for you! I'm just a bit behind, three dpo today, I think. I'm having tons of creamy cm. Having a lazy day today, started a new book and trying to get through the tww without peeing on anything disturbingly early (like tomorrow at 4 dpo lol)
> 
> Question for you ladies-- I have no memory of this when I was previously on clomid, but I have been have soreness in my left ovary (same one that I had the follicle on) pretty much since o day. Off and on, notice it more when moving or going to sit down. Any of you ladies notice this?
> 
> Yes, Mine was really really really sore two days before O and about 2 days afterwards. Now, it's just a little sore and i can feel it from time to time especially if I PLOP down in a chair hard.:nope:Click to expand...


This makes me feel better! Ugh, and the day goes by so slowly


----------



## RNmommy

kmr1763 said:


> Ellie-- I started opks a few days after finishing clomid. It helps, at least it'll give you a general idea when you ovulate, and therefore a general idea of when to expect af!
> 
> Blackbarbie-- symptoms sound pretty good! Fx for you! I'm just a bit behind, three dpo today, I think. I'm having tons of creamy cm. Having a lazy day today, started a new book and trying to get through the tww without peeing on anything disturbingly early (like tomorrow at 4 dpo lol)
> 
> Question for you ladies-- I have no memory of this when I was previously on clomid, but I have been have soreness in my left ovary (same one that I had the follicle on) pretty much since o day. Off and on, notice it more when moving or going to sit down. Any of you ladies notice this?

Hey I had really bad cramps from O to AF but I kept getting those pains on the right side (ovary) on and off the whole time too. It was annoying! :growlmad: 
Maybe that one eggie you had was a nice, strong big one! FX for you!!!


----------



## kmr1763

RNmommy said:


> kmr1763 said:
> 
> 
> Ellie-- I started opks a few days after finishing clomid. It helps, at least it'll give you a general idea when you ovulate, and therefore a general idea of when to expect af!
> 
> Blackbarbie-- symptoms sound pretty good! Fx for you! I'm just a bit behind, three dpo today, I think. I'm having tons of creamy cm. Having a lazy day today, started a new book and trying to get through the tww without peeing on anything disturbingly early (like tomorrow at 4 dpo lol)
> 
> Question for you ladies-- I have no memory of this when I was previously on clomid, but I have been have soreness in my left ovary (same one that I had the follicle on) pretty much since o day. Off and on, notice it more when moving or going to sit down. Any of you ladies notice this?
> 
> Hey I had really bad cramps from O to AF but I kept getting those pains on the right side (ovary) on and off the whole time too. It was annoying! :growlmad:
> Maybe that one eggie you had was a nice, strong big one! FX for you!!!Click to expand...

They are pretty annoying! My lh surge was nice and strong, course this probably has nothing to do with the eggy. Lol but still, maybe it was a strong one! Hoping my temp goes up some more tomorrow, this morning's was the same as yesterday. BLUGH.

It's been so quiet on the thread, it seems! Where is everyone? I am sooo bored in the tww, but everyone is gone boohoo!

I hope jods is doing well!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

kmr1763 said:


> RNmommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmr1763 said:
> 
> 
> Ellie-- I started opks a few days after finishing clomid. It helps, at least it'll give you a general idea when you ovulate, and therefore a general idea of when to expect af!
> 
> Blackbarbie-- symptoms sound pretty good! Fx for you! I'm just a bit behind, three dpo today, I think. I'm having tons of creamy cm. Having a lazy day today, started a new book and trying to get through the tww without peeing on anything disturbingly early (like tomorrow at 4 dpo lol)
> 
> Question for you ladies-- I have no memory of this when I was previously on clomid, but I have been have soreness in my left ovary (same one that I had the follicle on) pretty much since o day. Off and on, notice it more when moving or going to sit down. Any of you ladies notice this?
> 
> Hey I had really bad cramps from O to AF but I kept getting those pains on the right side (ovary) on and off the whole time too. It was annoying! :growlmad:
> Maybe that one eggie you had was a nice, strong big one! FX for you!!!Click to expand...
> 
> They are pretty annoying! My lh surge was nice and strong, course this probably has nothing to do with the eggy. Lol but still, maybe it was a strong one! Hoping my temp goes up some more tomorrow, this morning's was the same as yesterday. BLUGH.
> 
> It's been so quiet on the thread, it seems! Where is everyone? I am sooo bored in the tww, but everyone is gone boohoo!
> 
> I hope jods is doing well!Click to expand...

Ik it is quiet. I check all day to see about bfp!!! Hopefully i see a faint line soon!!!!


----------



## OoOo

Bfn on Internet cheapie today. Had a faint line yesterday probably evap. Knew couldn't trust them. :(. I'm 12dpo. Due af Friday. No longer hopeful


----------



## 03Cobra

I had bad cramps for a good week, bad enough to send me home from work early which rarely happens- when they stopped I have'nt been able to get rid of this bloat so I'm guessing AF is nearing any day now. 

OoOo-Don't be discouraged *hugs to you, keeping my fx'd that you'll have a bfp soon! I know it doesnt help now, but keep the hope strong.

Before all the ttc and tww, I used to just go about my days and when AF would get here I'd be ohh there it is. Being so focused with this and wanting to see a bfp can really make these waits painfully long....

Keeping my fx'd for everyone!


----------



## OoOo

Thanks hun. Xxx


----------



## OoOo

I'm actually due af Saturday. I am 12 dpo. Cd 26. How I worked it out to Friday god knows. Stocking up on frers tomoz fed up of those Internet cheapies. Hugs to all


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Temp went from 97.8-97.9 to 98.2. Is that a good sign?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

My chart below: Any ideas ladies??????



https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php


----------



## kmr1763

Blackbarbie-- the link to your chart doesn't work. Click on the sharing tab and that's where you'll find the correct one!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

kmr1763 said:


> Blackbarbie-- the link to your chart doesn't work. Click on the sharing tab and that's where you'll find the correct one!

After I hit sharing then what do I do?


----------



## kmr1763

Fertility friend gave me crosshairs, a day later than I think I oed. Evil app, evil clomid raising temps, evil hard to interpret chart. 

Cobra-- lol I can hardly remember the days before we started ttc. It seems like this has been my life for a long time! I miss the carefree days!


----------



## kmr1763

Blackbarbie04 said:


> kmr1763 said:
> 
> 
> Blackbarbie-- the link to your chart doesn't work. Click on the sharing tab and that's where you'll find the correct one!
> 
> After I hit sharing then what do I do?Click to expand...

Sharing, get code, bbcode and simple link should do the trick!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/43a690/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart || Ovulation Calendar


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Chart Thumbnail:

<a href="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/43a690" style="font-size:smaller;" >
<img src="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/43a690/thumb.png" />
<br /> My Ovulation Chart</a> || <a href="https://www.fertilityfriend.com" style="font-size:smaller;" >Ovulation Calendar</a>


----------



## Blackbarbie04

My Ovulation Chart || Ovulation Calendar


----------



## kmr1763

I THINK that was the right chart. I haven't posted a link in so long because I've got it in my sig! But, your chart looks great, IMO. Don't read too much into the rise from this morning. The idea is to look at the bigger picture. Aka, if that rise stays high, it could mean pregnancy. But temps do such strange things, and pregnancy charts vary so much from woman to woman. Funkiness! But yeah. Chart looks good. It'll be nice to see what it does tomorrow, and the next day! You're 7 dpo now? I imagine you could start testing in a few days if you wanted! Do you have a test date?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

kmr1763 said:


> I THINK that was the right chart. I haven't posted a link in so long because I've got it in my sig! But, your chart looks great, IMO. Don't read too much into the rise from this morning. The idea is to look at the bigger picture. Aka, if that rise stays high, it could mean pregnancy. But temps do such strange things, and pregnancy charts vary so much from woman to woman. Funkiness! But yeah. Chart looks good. It'll be nice to see what it does tomorrow, and the next day! You're 7 dpo now? I imagine you could start testing in a few days if you wanted! Do you have a test date?


:blush: I've already started testing from 4 DPO just to keep a log going to show my progress. hopefully it ends with a BFP!!! Nothing yet, as I probably haven't even had implantation yet. With DS I had spotting (at the time I was on depo so i thought it was just my irregular period), os trying to see if I will have spotting with this one as well. I am sooooo :sleep:. I said I was going to go home and take a nap on my lunch:winkwink:. Hopefully i don't oversleep to come back to work!!!!:nope:


----------



## kmr1763

Lol I am tired myself, but for little reason! It's rainy out, and a little chilly, a perfect day for kicking it around the house! I'm a stay at home mom to ds, although I'm about to get realtor license for Louisiana. Then work part-time around dh's schedule. I wish sleepiness at 4 dpo meant something good lol


----------



## bdcrossley

i am on 10DPO and tested 3 days ago but BFN which i think is just cuz its too early still. First round of fermara cd3-7. So hopefully I will be a lucky girl who gets first round ( I can hope can't I? Even though I have BIG DOUBTS)

GOOD LUCK LADIES!:flower:


----------



## Blackbarbie04

bdcrossley said:


> i am on 10DPO and tested 3 days ago but BFN which i think is just cuz its too early still. First round of fermara cd3-7. So hopefully I will be a lucky girl who gets first round ( I can hope can't I? Even though I have BIG DOUBTS)
> 
> GOOD LUCK LADIES!:flower:

When ar eyou going to test again?????


----------



## bdcrossley

the 29th i think. but my cycles are super irregular. before the fermara round 1 i had to take provera to jump start. so i hope my cycle gets a little regular so i dont have to think im preggers and im really not. :( good luck ladies!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Where is everyone??? About ot upload my 8 DPO pic!!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

My ticker says back pain felt today and I have a soreness pain on the left side of my pack, which is the side I ovulated on. :shrug: Hopefully it means something!!!!

Do you see what I see??????????????????
 



Attached Files:







8 DPO.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## kmr1763

Ooooh blackbarbie!!! I see it I see it! Frer time?!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

kmr1763 said:


> Ooooh blackbarbie!!! I see it I see it! Frer time?!

I was going to wait until Sunday to do my FRER hopefully let my line get a little darker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: I just hope it's not another chemical pregnancy!!! So, tired of the disappointments!!!!:nope:


----------



## kmr1763

Lol you have ENDURANCE! If I had a line like that, there is NO WAY I could not do an frer! Stay strong!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Actually my period is due on 5/3/13 so my 6th day will be 4/27/13.


----------



## kmr1763

I will admit that I poas this morning. I told myself it was to ensure I got a good batch LOL. 5 dpo today! Over halfway til testing time!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

kmr1763 said:


> I will admit that I poas this morning. I told myself it was to ensure I got a good batch LOL. 5 dpo today! Over halfway til testing time!

Yay keeping FX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Ellie Bean

How exciting good luck and fx the line keeps getting darker and everything goes well!!!


----------



## OoOo

Pissed off. Af came :( starting 2nd round of clomid. Feel sad


----------



## 03Cobra

OoOo-Sending hugs your way!! Stay strong, keeping my fx'd for a better second round for you.


----------



## 03Cobra

BlackBarbie-That's looking good on an early test :thumbup: and fx'd that line keeps getting better! 

Kmr- :haha: you can poas for me too, lol...I'm holding out till the very last minute to test, that gives me 2 days to work myself up to it, lol....

RnMommy- How are you doing so far on this round? 

:dust: to all of you :) Time to finish my :coffee: and off to another long day of work, hoping to hear some good news soon!


----------



## kmr1763

Oooo-- don't be sad! At least you're on to the next month of hoping! And it's GOING to happen.

Cobra-- I beat you to the punch, bwahaha! We have a very faint line that looks to be the antibody. Our excitement for the day. Lol


----------



## OoOo

Confused. I wiped this morning brown. No blood. I thought it was af. But nothing. I checked cervix still high and no blood on checking. It's prob my body just trying to trick me but maybe I'm not totally out yet. Holiday for weekend so going to try have a nice time. Af can sty away if it wants. I pray !!


----------



## kmr1763

Oooo-- keep your chin up! Maybe you're having implantation bleeding! How many dpo are you?

I was feeling remarkably sane before I peed on this wondfo this morning. This über faint line on it is now driving me nuts. Must drag my mind away......


----------



## Ellie Bean

Hi just curious if anyone has had a long period with some clots while taking clomid. My periods are usually kind of regular lasting about a week but this is my first cycle on clomid and todays is my 11th day and I'm still bleeding...anyone have this happen while on clomid?


----------



## OoOo

I'm 13dpo. I went to loo at 7am. It's been all day and I been going to loo and checking each time. Nothing at all. I've never had this happen. It's been nearly 12 hours and nothing. Normally if I do start of light it's light every time I go to loo. Then heavy. But I have absolutely nothing. I'm on hol but have to get food shop tomo so if I still have nothing. Ill get a test. It was brown like end of period. No blood at all. Anyone else ever had this then nothing literally only on one wipe. Thanks everyone for the messages of encouragement. I'm keeping everything crossed


----------



## OoOo

14dpo soz u had pos opk Friday 12th. And sat morn by the Sunday it was negative


----------



## OoOo

:( af is here properly now. :(. Staring my clomid tomorrow. Trying to look forward


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ellie Bean said:


> Hi just curious if anyone has had a long period with some clots while taking clomid. My periods are usually kind of regular lasting about a week but this is my first cycle on clomid and todays is my 11th day and I'm still bleeding...anyone have this happen while on clomid?

No, I have never had this affect. When I take clomid it actually make my period lighter, but a harder ovulation!!!:wacko:


----------



## Ellie Bean

Well my period has been much lighter but it's lasting longer than usual so I sure hope it stops soon! Lol


----------



## RNmommy

Hi Ladies!!!

I didn't abandon you...I've just been crazy busy!
I have to read through the thread to catch up. I hope everyone is doing ok. 

I might not have a chance to read through it all tonight, but definitely tomorrow. I just wanted to pop in real quick and let you know I was thinking about all my girls!

BlackBarbie - Looks awesome! :happydance: Can't wait to see another test!

OoOo - Sorry about AF. Lots of baby dust your way for a BFP with round 2!

That was all I had a chance to see when I did a quick scan. I will check back in the morning and read through it all!

See you ladies tomorrow!
Good night!

Oh, CD 8 for me (I think). Not much really. I had some hot flashes this time with the Clomid so hopefully that means something. FX!


----------



## kmr1763

Soooo I wasted an frer yesterday, urghhh!!! Had to run to the store to get groceries and bought a box for next week, and by the time I got home, crazy poas lady had possessed me. I need an intervention, I think.

Blackbarbie-- I can't belieeeve you haven't tested again! Update us woman!


Oooo-- I have a good feeling about this cycle for you! 

RNmommy-- finally! Been itching for an update!


----------



## OoOo

Hi girls. I have taken my first clomid tablet this cycle. 100mg day 2 to 6. My last lot was 100mg days 4-8 as I was late getting tablets (Easter). Maybe cd 2-6 will make a difference for me. On last cycle I got positive opk on cd14. Taking the pills earlier i am wondering am I likely to ovulate earlier? Me and df will be dtd everyday from day 10?? Or do we need to start cd 8 or something. Any help appreciated. I'm doing away with temps this cycle. Found it too hard. Going to try everything normal just clomid. Leave out the cough medicine I think. Hoping ill be lucky on no2 not sure how many times I can go through all this to have af turn up. I have a lighter period but sore tummy ache :( right positive vibes about clomid. And I get to have lots of sex with df hahahah excited would anyone help me with what days to bd if clomid is on days 2-6. 
Thanks 
X


----------



## 03Cobra

Well I guess I'll be starting round 3 @ 150mg in the next two days with the arrival of AF yesterday. Hey at least it seems like my cycles have been getting shorter from a typical 34 days to 30 days now, that's positive i think and I didnt have to work myself up to poas, lol

OoOoOo- Typically you ovulate 5-9 days after taking your last clomid, so for you it would be between days 11-16 if you go by that then dtd days 9-18 but that can vary, just like everything else... hope that helps a bit :)

Kmr- I can picture the intervention now, lol I wonder how they would go about that one, hehehe

Ellie- I've noticed I've had shorter periods, not necessarily lighter ones though. 

Thanks for the update RNMommy! 

:dust: and fx'd for everyone!!


----------



## Jamaica2004

Hello Ladies,
I am new to this forum, but I need some advice. I am back in the TTC world after 20 years and being told that I would probably never have a child with IVF( can't afford). I had a mc in Dec to our suprise so now I started taking clomid this cycle after all the fun testing. 50mg (5-9) I am on CD15 and the opks only show light line since CD 11. I am suppose to start taking progestrone supp starting CD17 until CD28. Should I if I have not ovulated?


----------



## jodspods

Hi ladies,

I hope you're all well! Sorry to those who af got and fx to those still on 2ww!

I said I'd update once back from holiday! I did three tests on hol and my frer on 24 April had 2 perfect lines! Still can't believe it! I've to phone ACU tomorrow and sort out an early scan! 

I hope you all get your bfps soon! I tried to chill since I knew this could help us (especially after tracking scan) so try to too, although I know its easier said than done! X


----------



## kmr1763

Jamaica-- NO. Don't start the progesterone. It blows my mind that he gave you those instructions with seemingly no monitoring? When it gets closer to 17, and you still haven't gotten a positive opk, call your doctor and tell him you haven't ovulated yet, and how long after a positive opk should you begin the progesterone. 

Progesterone is the hormone released after ovulation. I don't know what the consequences would be of starting progesterone BEFORE you ovulate, but it probably wouldn't be good.


Jods pods!!! So happy for you! Nine months from now you'll have a beautiful little bundle! 

I had a dream the night before last that I got one of those first signal tests from Walmart and it was positive. I had a dream last night that I peed on a frer at Walgreens and it was positive. Soooo what do you think happened? I peed on frer this am and BFN!!! Stupid dreams that make me feel psychic. 8 dpo today, ladies.


----------



## kmr1763

I seriously need a ttc TEXTING buddy. That way we could contact each other at our convenience! I am so lonely right now, dh and ds are still sleeping and I'm cuddled up nice and cozy with my bfn from this am. I thought I'd post a pic for you ladies, because right now I'd rather post a bfn than nothing at all!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/kmr1763/825C41E0-F8C2-4D06-A16E-4915059229E0-34492-000022C5C4A2A386.jpg

There she is! Isn't she negative? BLAH! I think I am losing my marbles! I'm off to Walgreens or Walmart (probably Walmart.... They are cheaper) and I will get one or two more boxes of frers to last through this cycle, and then I guess I'm out :(


----------



## Ellie Bean

Congratulations jodspods!


----------



## 03Cobra

Welcome back jodspods congrats!! :thumbup: for your early scan, I hope you enjoyed your vacation.


----------



## Lemonade

I have been so busy the last few weeks and missed so much!

Went back to my doctor on Thursday and he (finally) prescribed 50mg of Clomid and Provera. He told me to wait until CD35 to start the Provera (I'm on CD 21 today), so it's a waiting game. So excited! 

Congratulations jodspods! :happydance:

Now I'm off to go back over about 30 pages and catch up with everything :)


----------



## 03Cobra

Kmr- I'm still keeping my fx'd for you that it's still too early to tell :hugs: Losing your marbles is easy to do especially now stay strong! thankfully I've already lost all mine so I dont have anymore to go :haha:

Lemonade hopefully you wont be waiting till cd 35 and you'll get to start soon. Good luck! 

At least I'll have a lot of happy co-workers tommorrow, keeping myself sane by baking and getting it all out of the house, lol at least it smells wonderful in here. 

Hoping to hear some good updates soon. 

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## kmr1763

Wellll 9dpo and a BFN for me! Booo!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

:wacko: I am going crazy!!!! Took the cheapie pregnancy tests (3) and they were all positive, took my First response this morning with a :bfn: could have :cry:!!!!! But, I'm just 12 DPO so I give it too more days!!! IDK why my doc is doing my progesterone levels so late, but I am waiting on the call from his nurse on when to come in to get my blood work done!!! Didn't sleep very well last night, DS in the middle of the night thought he was in the bathroom at 3 in the morning and stood in the middle of the living room floor and peed all over the floor :dohh:!!! :nope: then got mad at me b/c I made him go to the bathroom to finish!!!!!!! So, right now I wish I could :sleep:!!! :shrug: IDK what I am going to do!!! If I don't get my :bfp: before 5/2/13 then I will call the nurse to call in me another round of Clomid so i can start it while in Vegas this weekend!!! AF is due 5/3/13. So, maybe it's still early as some don't get their :bfp: until 14DPO which right now I am getting discouraged!!! My temp dropped this morning to 97.6 it had been 97.9-98.3 until today so.... It's not looking to good for me even tho some say that tempting doesn't verify pregnancy just ovulation...:nope: Glad my DF is there to support me :hugs: b/c I am about to loose my mind!!!!!!!!! :growlmad:. Well, that is my update for today :cry:!!!


----------



## kmr1763

Blackbarbie04 said:


> :wacko: I am going crazy!!!! Took the cheapie pregnancy tests (3) and they were all positive, took my First response this morning with a :bfn: could have :cry:!!!!! But, I'm just 12 DPO so I give it too more days!!! IDK why my doc is doing my progesterone levels so late, but I am waiting on the call from his nurse on when to come in to get my blood work done!!! Didn't sleep very well last night, DS in the middle of the night thought he was in the bathroom at 3 in the morning and stood in the middle of the living room floor and peed all over the floor :dohh:!!! :nope: then got mad at me b/c I made him go to the bathroom to finish!!!!!!! So, right now I wish I could :sleep:!!! :shrug: IDK what I am going to do!!! If I don't get my :bfp: before 5/2/13 then I will call the nurse to call in me another round of Clomid so i can start it while in Vegas this weekend!!! AF is due 5/3/13. So, maybe it's still early as some don't get their :bfp: until 14DPO which right now I am getting discouraged!!! My temp dropped this morning to 97.6 it had been 97.9-98.3 until today so.... It's not looking to good for me even tho some say that tempting doesn't verify pregnancy just ovulation...:nope: Glad my DF is there to support me :hugs: b/c I am about to loose my mind!!!!!!!!! :growlmad:. Well, that is my update for today :cry:!!!


Awww Hun! It'll be alright. At least if af shows it'll signal round two! I hate being 9 dpo with no bfp. It feels like I'm just waiting on af now. Lol my ds gave me a bfp at 9 dpo, and it feels like that's when I should get one! Anyhoo it'll be okay. I was just perusing ff charts and sooo many women didn't get bfp til 13 or 14 dpo. And you never know exact dpo, really, so you might be a bit earlier than you think!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

kmr1763 said:


> Blackbarbie04 said:
> 
> 
> :wacko: I am going crazy!!!! Took the cheapie pregnancy tests (3) and they were all positive, took my First response this morning with a :bfn: could have :cry:!!!!! But, I'm just 12 DPO so I give it too more days!!! IDK why my doc is doing my progesterone levels so late, but I am waiting on the call from his nurse on when to come in to get my blood work done!!! Didn't sleep very well last night, DS in the middle of the night thought he was in the bathroom at 3 in the morning and stood in the middle of the living room floor and peed all over the floor :dohh:!!! :nope: then got mad at me b/c I made him go to the bathroom to finish!!!!!!! So, right now I wish I could :sleep:!!! :shrug: IDK what I am going to do!!! If I don't get my :bfp: before 5/2/13 then I will call the nurse to call in me another round of Clomid so i can start it while in Vegas this weekend!!! AF is due 5/3/13. So, maybe it's still early as some don't get their :bfp: until 14DPO which right now I am getting discouraged!!! My temp dropped this morning to 97.6 it had been 97.9-98.3 until today so.... It's not looking to good for me even tho some say that tempting doesn't verify pregnancy just ovulation...:nope: Glad my DF is there to support me :hugs: b/c I am about to loose my mind!!!!!!!!! :growlmad:. Well, that is my update for today :cry:!!!
> 
> 
> Awww Hun! It'll be alright. At least if af shows it'll signal round two! I hate being 9 dpo with no bfp. It feels like I'm just waiting on af now. Lol my ds gave me a bfp at 9 dpo, and it feels like that's when I should get one! Anyhoo it'll be okay. I was just perusing ff charts and sooo many women didn't get bfp til 13 or 14 dpo. And you never know exact dpo, really, so you might be a bit earlier than you think!Click to expand...

That comforts me:hugs:!!! TY, if it doesn't work this cycle at least I can be double prepared with my softcups, vitamins, clomid, pre-seed and ovulation tests this go round!!!!


----------



## kmr1763

So I peed on another frer-- I HATE saying that it feels like my month, because af will show and I will be out. But it feels like my month. So I took another and it looked like the faintest ever bfp. For like ten minutes, I was SURE. But it was sooo faint and it got harder to see as it dried. So now I'm question my sanity.


----------



## kmr1763

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/kmr1763/08F749C3-AF3C-4637-8B02-28C7478EE085-36624-0000245ADA43DBF8.jpg

:/


----------



## kmr1763

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/kmr1763/Pregnancy/100_1163.jpg

Bfp @ 9 dpo with ds, July 2009.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

kmr1763 said:


> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/kmr1763/Pregnancy/100_1163.jpg
> 
> Bfp @ 9 dpo with ds, July 2009.


IDK why I can't see none of your pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!:nope:

Well, just got my progesterone level checked, they will either call me tomorrow or tell me my levels when they take my blood test on May 6th!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kmr1763

Gahhh! I need input lol I don't know, I post a link from photo bucket 

Here's the URL from today's test that's got me all goofy

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums...-927D-3A92242AE206-36291-000024409BD8D371.jpg


----------



## kmr1763

Blackbarbie04 said:


> kmr1763 said:
> 
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/kmr1763/Pregnancy/100_1163.jpg
> 
> Bfp @ 9 dpo with ds, July 2009.
> 
> 
> IDK why I can't see none of your pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!:nope:
> 
> Well, just got my progesterone level checked, they will either call me tomorrow or tell me my levels when they take my blood test on May 6th!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Are you excited?? And you haven't tested anymore?!?!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

kmr1763 said:


> Blackbarbie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmr1763 said:
> 
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/kmr1763/Pregnancy/100_1163.jpg
> 
> Bfp @ 9 dpo with ds, July 2009.
> 
> 
> IDK why I can't see none of your pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!:nope:
> 
> Well, just got my progesterone level checked, they will either call me tomorrow or tell me my levels when they take my blood test on May 6th!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Are you excited?? And you haven't tested anymore?!?!Click to expand...

No, I was going to test this morning got ready to when I noticed I didn't have anymore tests. So, going to take another test in the morning:dohh:!!!


----------



## OoOo

Last dose of clomid tomorrow. Trying to feel optimistic but I'm thinking it probably won't work again. :( got my opks ready so I'm going to start using those. I'm just not feeling lucky. Cd 2-6 I've taken the tablets this time. Sometimes I just feel like giving up. :( I'm cd5 today. Anyone similar who would like to be buddies ?


----------



## OoOo

kmr1763 said:


> Gahhh! I need input lol I don't know, I post a link from photo bucket
> 
> Here's the URL from today's test that's got me all goofy
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums...-927D-3A92242AE206-36291-000024409BD8D371.jpg

Have you taken anymore tests hun. Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## OoOo

Congrats jods sorry I'm just catching up. Sorry about af cobra. Understand how you feel. I was down all weekend. Still am. Just feel so disheartened by first round not working. Tho I did get a opk which I've never had before when I've been testing. I'm armed with 30 ov tests going to do late morning and evening from cd 10. I think? Took clomid 2-6 so do you think I need to test before cd10?? Crossing fingers for anyone testing soon. Rn mommy how are you doing ? X


----------



## OoOo

Blackbarbie04 said:


> kmr1763 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackbarbie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmr1763 said:
> 
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/kmr1763/Pregnancy/100_1163.jpg
> 
> Bfp @ 9 dpo with ds, July 2009.
> 
> 
> IDK why I can't see none of your pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!:nope:
> 
> Well, just got my progesterone level checked, they will either call me tomorrow or tell me my levels when they take my blood test on May 6th!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Are you excited?? And you haven't tested anymore?!?!Click to expand...
> 
> No, I was going to test this morning got ready to when I noticed I didn't have anymore tests. So, going to take another test in the morning:dohh:!!!Click to expand...

Fingers crossed Barbie xx


----------



## jell78

Hello ladies, would you mind if I join?

I am currently on CD 17 of my third round of treatment and had a follicular ultrasound yesterday and I'm getting ready to ovulate; which was fantastic news, I was so excited to hear that, best news I have had in 3 months; however, my lining wasn't thick enough. DH and I were going to do the IUI once I ovulated, but now the doc won't because my lining.

I've been having a hard time lately dealing with the disappointment and needed somebody to talk to and maybe get a little support. DH doesn't understand why I am taking this so hard.

Thanks


----------



## OoOo

jell78 said:


> Hello ladies, would you mind if I join?
> 
> I am currently on CD 17 of my third round of treatment and had a follicular ultrasound yesterday and I'm getting ready to ovulate; which was fantastic news, I was so excited to hear that, best news I have had in 3 months; however, my lining wasn't thick enough. DH and I were going to do the IUI once I ovulated, but now the doc won't because my lining.
> 
> I've been having a hard time lately dealing with the disappointment and needed somebody to talk to and maybe get a little support. DH doesn't understand why I am taking this so hard.
> 
> Thanks

Hi welcome. I'm sorry to hear about your lining but it may still happen for you this cycle. I hate these guidelines they go by. It puts so much stress on you. My df doesn't understand either. 1st round of clomid didn't work for me and I felt so upset as I was hoping it would. I'm now on cd 5 my last clomid pill is tomorrow. So I'm just waiting to start trying for a baby. I've had no follicle scanning. Just day 21 bloods next month. Dr has left me to get on with it. Do you have any children? My df has none and I feel so bad that I can't give him the baby he wants. I've put tremendous pressure on myself since having miscarriages and I'm afraid it will never happen. Do you feel the same xxx hugs


----------



## jell78

OoOo said:


> jell78 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, would you mind if I join?
> 
> I am currently on CD 17 of my third round of treatment and had a follicular ultrasound yesterday and I'm getting ready to ovulate; which was fantastic news, I was so excited to hear that, best news I have had in 3 months; however, my lining wasn't thick enough. DH and I were going to do the IUI once I ovulated, but now the doc won't because my lining.
> 
> I've been having a hard time lately dealing with the disappointment and needed somebody to talk to and maybe get a little support. DH doesn't understand why I am taking this so hard.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Hi welcome. I'm sorry to hear about your lining but it may still happen for you this cycle. I hate these guidelines they go by. It puts so much stress on you. My df doesn't understand either. 1st round of clomid didn't work for me and I felt so upset as I was hoping it would. I'm now on cd 5 my last clomid pill is tomorrow. So I'm just waiting to start trying for a baby. I've had no follicle scanning. Just day 21 bloods next month. Dr has left me to get on with it. Do you have any children? My df has none and I feel so bad that I can't give him the baby he wants. I've put tremendous pressure on myself since having miscarriages and I'm afraid it will never happen. Do you feel the same xxx hugsClick to expand...

Thank you.

I suppose it could still happen this month, but the way the doc was talking, it sounded like he was writing this month off. I am very happy though that I started to respond to the clomid. 

DH and I don't have any children, and I'm turning 35 soon and I am starting to worry that I'm running out of time. DH and I have been trying for nearly a year now and yes, I do feel very pressured. Both of my sisters have children, but I was the lucky one that got diagnosed with PCOS.

To make it just a little harder, my brother-in-law's new girlfriend has an 8 month old baby girl and she is so cute. I feel awful that I can't give my mother-in-law her first grandchild; she has starting clinging to this baby girl and it kinda hurts.

Positive thoughts

I hope that everything goes well for you this cycle!!! FX


----------



## kmr1763

Hey ladies! Welcome Jell! I'm super pooped. 

I took an frer but it was bfn. With same pee I dunked a wondfo anddd....

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/kmr1763/01AC9014-D93B-4C83-8339-B61281955CEA-38485-000025A1688A9445.jpg

So we will see what the next few days bring


----------



## jell78

kmr1763 said:


> Hey ladies! Welcome Jell! I'm super pooped.
> 
> I took an frer but it was bfn. With same pee I dunked a wondfo anddd....
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/kmr1763/01AC9014-D93B-4C83-8339-B61281955CEA-38485-000025A1688A9445.jpg
> 
> So we will see what the next few days bring

Good luck to you :thumbup:


----------



## RNmommy

CD12 for me and no positive OPK yet. Although this time I have noticed some hot flashes. But it was after my "clomid" days during this cycle. The crabbiness & hot flashes didn't start until all the pills were gone.
Is that how it's been with you ladies as far as side effects go? Did you experience them while still taking the Clomid pills or after the pills were gone?

KMR - I swear I see a line on that IC!!! Take another test! :haha:

I feel like such a terrible buddy because I still haven't had a chance to read through what I've missed. I was super busy and then planned to read everything Saturday but then I was sick all weekend. BLAH! 

I hope everyone is doing well. Who is around CD12 right now?? Just curious. 

KMR - I am keeping everything crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## kmr1763

RNmommy-- I don't think I had any side effects while on the pills, except maybe hot flash. Other than that, I was grouchy and mean. What day did you o last cycle? And you're on day 13 now, huh? 

You're a great buddy! I missed hearing from you, but we all have lives outside of this forum! So don't feel bad!


----------



## OoOo

Days are dragging :( I'm cd6 taken my last clomid dose this morning. Roll on a few more days so I can occupy myself with opks and bding lol


----------



## Blackbarbie04

So, either I am waiting for a :bfp: or :witch::af: to show!!!!!!!! Suppose to start on 5/3/13 if I go by my average cycle time...:shrug: I said I wasn't going to test again until tomorrow morning and I think I am going to stick with that. My friend just found out she was preggo and didn't get a positive until she was almost 7 weeks. So maybe my hcg is just dragging.... But, my temps have lowered so... IDK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:growlmad::nope::growlmad::nope::growlmad:


----------



## OoOo

jell78 said:


> OoOo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jell78 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, would you mind if I join?
> 
> I am currently on CD 17 of my third round of treatment and had a follicular ultrasound yesterday and I'm getting ready to ovulate; which was fantastic news, I was so excited to hear that, best news I have had in 3 months; however, my lining wasn't thick enough. DH and I were going to do the IUI once I ovulated, but now the doc won't because my lining.
> 
> I've been having a hard time lately dealing with the disappointment and needed somebody to talk to and maybe get a little support. DH doesn't understand why I am taking this so hard.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Hi welcome. I'm sorry to hear about your lining but it may still happen for you this cycle. I hate these guidelines they go by. It puts so much stress on you. My df doesn't understand either. 1st round of clomid didn't work for me and I felt so upset as I was hoping it would. I'm now on cd 5 my last clomid pill is tomorrow. So I'm just waiting to start trying for a baby. I've had no follicle scanning. Just day 21 bloods next month. Dr has left me to get on with it. Do you have any children? My df has none and I feel so bad that I can't give him the baby he wants. I've put tremendous pressure on myself since having miscarriages and I'm afraid it will never happen. Do you feel the same xxx hugsClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I suppose it could still happen this month, but the way the doc was talking, it sounded like he was writing this month off. I am very happy though that I started to respond to the clomid.
> 
> DH and I don't have any children, and I'm turning 35 soon and I am starting to worry that I'm running out of time. DH and I have been trying for nearly a year now and yes, I do feel very pressured. Both of my sisters have children, but I was the lucky one that got diagnosed with PCOS.
> 
> To make it just a little harder, my brother-in-law's new girlfriend has an 8 month old baby girl and she is so cute. I feel awful that I can't give my mother-in-law her first grandchild; she has starting clinging to this baby girl and it kinda hurts.
> 
> Positive thoughts
> 
> I hope that everything goes well for you this cycle!!! FXClick to expand...

Thank you. I know how you feel df has two brothers. All of which have 3children. I have 4 teenagers from previous marriage. Went through a really rough time. Was on my own for two years and then the most wonderful man came into my life. He's step dad to my 4 and he is brilliant to them. I don't know how to cope if this clomid doesn't work. We've got pregnant before on our own but had miscarriages. I'm almost heartbroken and there are days when I want to give up. Like the next few days. Once I know I'm fertile period of cycle ill cheer up as then I have some hope. If that makes sense. I've got opks and they will occupy me but after all that ill torture myself for two weeks. And even when I got af I try to convince myself it's implantation. I am praying this cycle works. After losing our babies it's really hard on both of us tho I think df doesn't understand. If I cry he is really good to me. And on fertile days he submits to my demands lol. Sorry for going on x


----------



## OoOo

Good luck Barbie. Your ic looks promising


----------



## OoOo

RNmommy said:


> CD12 for me and no positive OPK yet. Although this time I have noticed some hot flashes. But it was after my "clomid" days during this cycle. The crabbiness & hot flashes didn't start until all the pills were gone.
> Is that how it's been with you ladies as far as side effects go? Did you experience them while still taking the Clomid pills or after the pills were gone?
> 
> KMR - I swear I see a line on that IC!!! Take another test! :haha:
> 
> I feel like such a terrible buddy because I still haven't had a chance to read through what I've missed. I was super busy and then planned to read everything Saturday but then I was sick all weekend. BLAH!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. Who is around CD12 right now?? Just curious.
> 
> KMR - I am keeping everything crossed for you! :hugs:

Hiya my hot flashes were about the third day I took clomid on last cycle and this cycle. I had one not long ago. I'm cd 6. No more tablets left. I had sore breasts from cd 9 last time so I expect ill get that again soon. I've had a headache but that may not necessarily be clomid. Have you got your positive opk yet hun x


----------



## kmr1763

Hey ladies! Whoop bfp today, 11 dpo. It's faint but there! I'm in shock!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/kmr1763/6787B87E-FFBE-4592-97BF-3D43B0C32F64-1010-00000131D94D7364.jpg


----------



## OoOo

kmr1763 said:


> Hey ladies! Whoop bfp today, 11 dpo. It's faint but there! I'm in shock!
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/kmr1763/6787B87E-FFBE-4592-97BF-3D43B0C32F64-1010-00000131D94D7364.jpg

That's brill news. :)


----------



## jell78

OoOo said:


> jell78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoOo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jell78 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, would you mind if I join?
> 
> I am currently on CD 17 of my third round of treatment and had a follicular ultrasound yesterday and I'm getting ready to ovulate; which was fantastic news, I was so excited to hear that, best news I have had in 3 months; however, my lining wasn't thick enough. DH and I were going to do the IUI once I ovulated, but now the doc won't because my lining.
> 
> I've been having a hard time lately dealing with the disappointment and needed somebody to talk to and maybe get a little support. DH doesn't understand why I am taking this so hard.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Hi welcome. I'm sorry to hear about your lining but it may still happen for you this cycle. I hate these guidelines they go by. It puts so much stress on you. My df doesn't understand either. 1st round of clomid didn't work for me and I felt so upset as I was hoping it would. I'm now on cd 5 my last clomid pill is tomorrow. So I'm just waiting to start trying for a baby. I've had no follicle scanning. Just day 21 bloods next month. Dr has left me to get on with it. Do you have any children? My df has none and I feel so bad that I can't give him the baby he wants. I've put tremendous pressure on myself since having miscarriages and I'm afraid it will never happen. Do you feel the same xxx hugsClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I suppose it could still happen this month, but the way the doc was talking, it sounded like he was writing this month off. I am very happy though that I started to respond to the clomid.
> 
> DH and I don't have any children, and I'm turning 35 soon and I am starting to worry that I'm running out of time. DH and I have been trying for nearly a year now and yes, I do feel very pressured. Both of my sisters have children, but I was the lucky one that got diagnosed with PCOS.
> 
> To make it just a little harder, my brother-in-law's new girlfriend has an 8 month old baby girl and she is so cute. I feel awful that I can't give my mother-in-law her first grandchild; she has starting clinging to this baby girl and it kinda hurts.
> 
> Positive thoughts
> 
> I hope that everything goes well for you this cycle!!! FXClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you. I know how you feel df has two brothers. All of which have 3children. I have 4 teenagers from previous marriage. Went through a really rough time. Was on my own for two years and then the most wonderful man came into my life. He's step dad to my 4 and he is brilliant to them. I don't know how to cope if this clomid doesn't work. We've got pregnant before on our own but had miscarriages. I'm almost heartbroken and there are days when I want to give up. Like the next few days. Once I know I'm fertile period of cycle ill cheer up as then I have some hope. If that makes sense. I've got opks and they will occupy me but after all that ill torture myself for two weeks. And even when I got af I try to convince myself it's implantation. I am praying this cycle works. After losing our babies it's really hard on both of us tho I think df doesn't understand. If I cry he is really good to me. And on fertile days he submits to my demands lol. Sorry for going on xClick to expand...

WOW, 4 teenagers, how do you do it?

I guess if it is supposed to happen for all of us it will, right? I just have to keep believing it can. I still have not had a positive surge, maybe tonight or tomorrow. The nurse said I was really close, so I guess DH and I will dtd and will TTC regardless of what the doc says.

kmr1763, keep us posted. How exciting!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Blackbarbie04

kmr1763 said:


> Hey ladies! Whoop bfp today, 11 dpo. It's faint but there! I'm in shock!
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/kmr1763/6787B87E-FFBE-4592-97BF-3D43B0C32F64-1010-00000131D94D7364.jpg

Congrats. Just showed df your pic and he said dang im ready for ours!!!!! Lol


----------



## kmr1763

Aww sweet guy! I honestly just didn't think it would happen after RE's downer talk after my scan. Anyway you guys, I am SO sticking around until everyone gets their bfp! And watch, you'll think you're out, but you won't be. So excited for you ladies!


----------



## OoOo

In cd 7 today :( it's dragging along :(


----------



## Blackbarbie04

OoOo said:


> In cd 7 today :( it's dragging along :(


It'll be here before you know it, have to stay positive!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup: IK I'm trying toooo!!!!


----------



## OoOo

Blackbarbie04 said:


> OoOo said:
> 
> 
> In cd 7 today :( it's dragging along :(
> 
> 
> It'll be here before you know it, have to stay positive!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup: IK I'm trying toooo!!!!Click to expand...

Thanks hun. I took my clomid days 2-6. Should I start bding a little earlier than day 10. Last cycle I ovulated 6 days after last pill so I'm guessing its possible for me to ov as early a cd 11/12. Was thinking of bding starting Saturday. Cd 9. Do you think that's ok? I've got opks so am using them aswell just for my own peace of mind. But I want to get some bd before I get opk + if I ov on cd 11/12 then ill have 3 days of bd before the big o. If not til cd 14 then I probably could start bding on day 10. Argh so stresses this cycle. Also I'm on a cruise when my af is due day before so praying I get bfp early. Hurry up cycle. God knows how bad ill be in tww this time. Really hope I ov earlier this time x


----------



## OoOo

Blackbarbie04 said:


> OoOo said:
> 
> 
> In cd 7 today :( it's dragging along :(
> 
> 
> It'll be here before you know it, have to stay positive!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup: IK I'm trying toooo!!!!Click to expand...

Have you tested today Barbie x


----------



## Ellie Bean

Hello everyone! I'm cd16 today so far no positive opk but have been noticing some pain in the ovaries and slightly tender breasts so hope I get my positive soon! I have had hot flashes and some moodiness. Otherwise pretty good. Congrats on bfp kmr!


----------



## OoOo

What days did you take your clomid hun? Fingers crossed for your pos opk. Are you testing am and pm?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

OoOo said:


> Blackbarbie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoOo said:
> 
> 
> In cd 7 today :( it's dragging along :(
> 
> 
> It'll be here before you know it, have to stay positive!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup: IK I'm trying toooo!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Have you tested today Barbie xClick to expand...


LOL, I just figured out how to reply to both threads together instead of individually!!!! I've heard you are able to ovulate anywhere from 5-10 days after taking the last pill so if your last pill is on CD 6 your fertile window opens up on CD 11. So, it wouldn't hurt to BD on CD 10 I don't think... no, I am trying to hold out until tomorrow when af is due!!!! I will keep you updated. We leave to go to Vegas tomorrow so I really hope she doesn't show or if she does come to show her face after Saturday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:nope:


----------



## OoOo

Awh Vegas! Have a brill time. Fingers crossed for your bfp hun x ill be stalking


----------



## Ellie Bean

OoOo said:


> What days did you take your clomid hun? Fingers crossed for your pos opk. Are you testing am and pm?

I'm testing in the pm. Took Clomid days 3-7.


----------



## OoOo

Ellie Bean said:


> OoOo said:
> 
> 
> What days did you take your clomid hun? Fingers crossed for your pos opk. Are you testing am and pm?
> 
> I'm testing in the pm. Took Clomid days 3-7.Click to expand...

That's good I got my pos in pm on cd14. Hoping for the same this cycle. It's only day 7. :(. No point in bding yet. Might start tomorrow or Saturday. Incase I ov early like cd 10-12. As last month clomid was 4-8 an I ov cd 14. This month 2-6 so I could be early


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Looks like af made her debut!!! Not heavy yet, just spotting but I've accepted that it's going to happen for me second round of clomid!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Well its hasnt came down yet, its brown spots but my . Is due on 5/3/13-5/6/13. So we'll c


----------



## kmr1763

Ellie-- the NORM for oing is five to ten days after clomid. The last time I took it before this cycle, I took it days 1-5 and didn't o until cd 21. So don't get discouraged! 

Oooo-- it'll go by fast! Start bding so you dont get taken by surprise, and then you feel like you're doing something. 

Blackbarbie-- oh no!! Stupid af!!!! Will you do round two of clomid? 

Okay really, I highly recommend softcups and preseed. Highly. I also recommend temping. And then you're not guessing or wondering if you oed if you dtd at the right time... Yada. 


RNmommy-- where are you?!


----------



## OoOo

Thanks hun I started this morning. I feel a bit better now like I'm actually doing something. I'm cd 8 now. Df is more understanding now tho I have been biting his head off for two days I think clomid has made me evil lol I'm not normally that snappy.


----------



## OoOo

Sorry about af hun. Fingers crossed for round two. Hope we both be lucky this second time x


----------



## kmr1763

Oooo- clomid made me cranky too, when I was ttc ds. Lol poor dh. 

I'm trying to decide if I should be worried about test progression. I guess not because my tests have gotten darker each day, but it weirds me out to have a bfp at 13 dpo that's not very dark. 

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/kmr1763/54BE36BD-BB91-4C8B-B796-EAEE5FE21E0B-310-000000F210A3306F.jpg

Yesterday's test on top, today's on bottom.


----------



## OoOo

Blackbarbie04 said:


> Looks like af made her debut!!! Not heavy yet, just spotting but I've accepted that it's going to happen for me second round of clomid!!!




kmr1763 said:


> Oooo- clomid made me cranky too, when I was ttc ds. Lol poor dh.
> 
> I'm trying to decide if I should be worried about test progression. I guess not because my tests have gotten darker each day, but it weirds me out to have a bfp at 13 dpo that's not very dark.
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/kmr1763/54BE36BD-BB91-4C8B-B796-EAEE5FE21E0B-310-000000F210A3306F.jpg
> 
> Yesterday's test on top, today's on bottom.

We never argue but yesterday I told him to go to bed and get away from me and i never gave him a kiss goodnight. Though that upset me more than him cos he fell asleep and i lay awake stewing in my bad mood. lol im surprised he wanted to come anywhere near me this morning lol 

Your second test does look darker than the first so I wouldn't be too worried xxx


----------



## OoOo

kmr1763 said:


> Oooo- clomid made me cranky too, when I was ttc ds. Lol poor dh.
> 
> I'm trying to decide if I should be worried about test progression. I guess not because my tests have gotten darker each day, but it weirds me out to have a bfp at 13 dpo that's not very dark.
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/kmr1763/54BE36BD-BB91-4C8B-B796-EAEE5FE21E0B-310-000000F210A3306F.jpg
> 
> Yesterday's test on top, today's on bottom.

Maybe try a different brand. Are you going to do a digi at all ?


----------



## kmr1763

The wondfos are awesome, nice thick lines. I tried a digi today but it said no. So blah! And I have one box of frers left and am not buying anymore, so after that it'll be wondfos till I run out


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Well doc upped my dosage to 100 mg... So... I start them I guess Sunday? I mean she really didnt hit hard until today so imma count today as CD 1!!! 3-7 this time!!! Hopefully It'll happen this month. I got my preseed, cups, clomid, ovulation test and df this time. Doing exactly wat doc says and bding every other day from day 12-18!!! Baby dust for everyone!!!!


----------



## Pinkee

I just did my 1st round of 100mg clomid and got my :bfp: 9dpo today.

:cloud9:


----------



## OoOo

You got pic of your wondfos. Boo for digi. Xx


----------



## kmr1763

Yes, I shall go upload wondfo pics... Brb.


----------



## kmr1763

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/kmr1763/FF919394-65AB-41AD-A0FC-2DD9BA3F9950-1395-0000025A357E12E5.jpg
This was the first positive test. I know it's hard to see on here but irl it was obvious. Frer neg.
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/kmr1763/0B742C54-C9B1-4106-9D17-68BB43EE1784-1395-0000025A335624BD.jpg
This was just yesterday with noon pee, I think. I did a digi and it said no, so I dipped the wondfo. Stupid digi.
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/kmr1763/CEA148FF-5718-43A8-8F8A-B4575C23C572-1395-0000025A2E218939.jpg
This is today fmu for both. I'm starting to think my fmu sucks. This was my first fmu wondfo since getting bfp. I got neg frer with fmu and then bfp later that day. I might pee on my last frer today.


----------



## OoOo

I can see today's hun they are looking better. I wouldn't worry about digi. Xxx I read they have less sensitivity sometimes. Those tests today are good bfps xx


----------



## kmr1763

I'm keeping my fingers crossed! I think I'm going to switch to testing every other day. That will give me a better sense of progression. If I compare today's with 12 dpo, the line is a good bit darker. I'm going to call md on Monday to confirm and as for bloods to check for doubling hcg. Then I'll feel better.

You worry when ttc and then worry when you get your bfp. Lol it never ends!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Pinkee said:


> I just did my 1st round of 100mg clomid and got my :bfp: 9dpo today.
> 
> :cloud9:

Congrats!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm still waiting to O. No positive opk yet. Cd 18 today but before clomid I didn't get positive opk till day 19 at the earliest and day 22 was latest so should be coming soon. Still having ovary pains/twinges so that's a good sign I think. How are the rest of you ladies?


----------



## OoOo

I'm good thanks. Cd 9. Started bding incase of early o as I ovulated 6days after clomid last cycle. This cycle I took it day 2-6 so I may ovulate as early as day 11/12 so I'm jumping on df. :) poor man.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Haha I bet he's not complaining too much.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Pinkee said:


> I just did my 1st round of 100mg clomid and got my :bfp: 9dpo today.
> 
> :cloud9:

I hope so. Great for u!!!! Did you have dble side effects with 100 mg?


----------



## OoOo

Cd 10 for me excited waiting for O. :)


----------



## RNmommy

Hi Ladies! I've been AWOL again but not by choice. I think about getting on here all the time but it just seems that I never have time anymore. Makes me sad. 
KMR - Huge congrats on the BFP!!!! I am so happy and excited for you!!

Today is CD 17 for me. I was on 100mg this cycle. I had +OPK on CD 15 and 16. Went negative this morning. So my ticker is correct, I ovulate today! Yay!
We BD on Friday night, last night and tonight. Friday night I used the Softcup, didn't use one last night but used one tonight (it's still in, I will leave it in all night)
Praying for positive OPKs for everyone waiting to O and BFP for everyone in the TWW.


----------



## OoOo

Glad your ok rn mommy. I'm cd 11 today. No pos opk yet but bding so hoping for best x hope everyone else is good


----------



## kmr1763

Hey ladies! Thanks, RNmommy. I've been lurking in here, keeping an eye on things! I can't wait to see everyone get their bfp! It's been pretty quiet in here, though :/ lol
I am going to doc today to confirm. Going to ask for bloods because I don't think my lines are progressing all that well and I need my mind eased.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Well no terrible side effects with clomid like i did last time. Just have night sweats. I tried taking the pills at night now that way the sides effects won't bother me thru the day. Hoping this 100 mg work this time. I am thinking about buying the lh strips along with my ovulationtest from clearblue. Today is CD 5 for me!!!!


----------



## RNmommy

Blackbarbie - I tell ya, I love the cheapie LH strips I get off of ebay from clinicalguardga. I get 50 LH & 20 HCG for $9.99 and I've compared them with the more expensive ones I've bought before, and they turned positive at the same time as the other ones. So I'm sticking with my cheapies. I would highly recommend testing them out. 

KMR - Do you have pics of your tests? I'm sure everything is fine. When are you supposed to get the blood results back (if the did blood work)?
Fingers crossed for you hun!

I am 1 DPO today!!! Whoop whoop!
So I put my softcup in last night between 9-10pm and was planning on taking it out this morning when I woke up. Well, totally forgot. I just now took it out when I got home from work. I had it in there all day at work! :haha:

I have a good feeling about this month! We BD enough, I think and at the right time. And I am sure I ovulated, regardless of what my CD21 (CD20) blood work comes back as. My cervix was high, which it is normally very low, I was having O pains/cramping Friday & Saturday, and I noticed EWCM this time. Lots of it! :blush:
FX!


----------



## kmr1763

I agree with RNmommy blackbarbie. I got lh strips and hpts from eBay and they worked awesome. And got a ton for cheap! 

And I HIGHLY recommend the wondfos. I bought mine from ushealthtests on eBay, and that sucker was positive the day before frer was, and I think the line is better.

I got bloods done, but it was serum, not beta. I'm letting it go. The numbers won't do me any good anyway. If they suck I would just know sooner. 

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/kmr1763/Second%20Pregnancy/96DC6F62-457A-4EBE-9393-35F521171AE5-996-000000B92D76A93F.jpg

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/kmr1763/Second%20Pregnancy/E40258C6-3BF8-447F-9977-015F099872F5-996-000000B92B173EDB.jpg

If I look at them every other day they look fine. Maybe I'm already getting pregnant brain. I don't know, what do you guys think?


----------



## OoOo

They look great xxx


----------



## Ellie Bean

They look great def getting darker. Yay! Congrats!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

kmr1763 said:


> I agree with RNmommy blackbarbie. I got lh strips and hpts from eBay and they worked awesome. And got a ton for cheap!
> 
> And I HIGHLY recommend the wondfos. I bought mine from ushealthtests on eBay, and that sucker was positive the day before frer was, and I think the line is better.
> 
> I got bloods done, but it was serum, not beta. I'm letting it go. The numbers won't do me any good anyway. If they suck I would just know sooner.
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/kmr1763/Second%20Pregnancy/96DC6F62-457A-4EBE-9393-35F521171AE5-996-000000B92D76A93F.jpg
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/kmr1763/Second%20Pregnancy/E40258C6-3BF8-447F-9977-015F099872F5-996-000000B92B173EDB.jpg
> 
> If I look at them every other day they look fine. Maybe I'm already getting pregnant brain.
> I don't know, what do you guys think?

They look great!!! Im so ready!!!


----------



## OoOo

I'm cd 12 now. Waiting for ovulation. My uterus has started feeling tender since yesterday. So wont be far away. Jumped on poor df before work its easier than keeping him awake or me as we're on earlies this week. 17 days and were off on our cruise so ill have a tww and holiday too keep me occupied the excitement might make my tww go faster I hope!!!


----------



## OoOo

Blackbarbie04 said:


> Well no terrible side effects with clomid like i did last time. Just have night sweats. I tried taking the pills at night now that way the sides effects won't bother me thru the day. Hoping this 100 mg work this time. I am thinking about buying the lh strips along with my ovulationtest from clearblue. Today is CD 5 for me!!!!

The cheapie lh worked for me. Just helped to pee on sticks lol and cheered me up to see a pos opk. As I got close to o I peed 3 times a day to see progression. It was clear when it went positive. I got 30 lh plus 10 hcg. For about £5. On eBay x


----------



## OoOo

Got a medium line this morning on opk. Last cycle same line in the am and I had a blaring pos by 6pm so I'm going to wee on stick at 3 and 8pmlol. Ov is close have cramps and twinges too. Excited:)


----------



## OoOo

Plus today is 6th day after my clomid. Last cycle I got positive opk 6th day after my last clomid. Going to jump df again tonight if I get pos opk later. Teehee


----------



## Ellie Bean

That's exciting OoOo. I'm Cd 22 today and still no positive opk. Thinking clomid mustve pushed it back a bit. I use the clear blue smiley ones and my line was much darker this morning than last night so hopefully by tonight I'll get my positive opk. Its so strange that its this late bc before 
clomid I Oed on my own or at least got positive opks. Just so hoping this works and we get our bfp soon! Sorry to kind of rant just anxious to O.


----------



## RNmommy

OoOo - Hoping for a +OPK tonight for you!!!

EllieBean - Wow, CD 22 and no +OPK yet?? Well, the fist time I used clomid I got my +OPK later than "normal". CD17 or 18. So I guess that's not too far off. Is it possible that you missed the +OPK and O'd already?

I am 2DPO today! YAY! I hate waiting :growlmad:
Let's see....I had some cramping/twinges during O and now nothing. Boobs are a little sore in the morning. Last cycle I cramped all the way from O to AF, everyday. This time, nothing like that. I am hoping that's a good sign. But my AF was really bad last time, lots of clots. So I'm guessing it was just my body clearing itself out after not ovulating on it's own for a while. :haha:

I will start testing this weekend, even though I know it will be early. But i can't help it. :blush:

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## OoOo

No positive yet :( so letting df sleep til morning. Cd13 tomoz. Crampy at mo and hurts in my uterus/pelvic area if I cough. Did anyone feel like that? Thanks for keeping my spirits up girls. Hoping we all get bfp. Xxx


----------



## OoOo

Morning how is everyone :) I'm cd 13. Really crampy and tender and lots of Ewcm. So hoping for a pos opk today or tomorrow. Hope everyone is doing well. X


----------



## OoOo

Woohoo very nearly pos opk. By this evening I think it will be blaring that's what happened last time :) fingers crossed. :)


----------



## OoOo

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=126581


----------



## OoOo

I also notice that the second line comes up instantly which happened last cycle when had lh surge. Rest of cycle I can hardly see a line and it takes at least 10 mins. Solo excited


----------



## OoOo

Oh I just had to pee on another stick lol. https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=126592

Positive at 1030am. The previous one was 8am. I bd at 5am this morning. We're on early shift lol. So do you think I should bd tonight cos if the pos or should I wait until the morning. To give df chance to replenish his swimmers. 12 hours from pos opk would be 1030 tonight it would be 16.5 hours after pos opk would be 5am tomorrow morning before he goes to work. Which do you girls think is best? Hellllp!! Didn't expect it to go positive so quick.


----------



## RNmommy

Wow! That is REALLY positive!!! CONGRATS!
I would wait til morning maybe to BD again being you BD this morning. :shrug:
Are you using softcups?? I ended up leaving my softcup in Sunday night & forgot about it the next day, had to wait until I got home from work to take it out. :haha:
If your OPK is positive today, that means you'll more than likely ovulate tomorrow (i guess). I would say BD tonight but you're right about the swimmers. Maybe wake up in the middle of the night and BD :winkwink:
I'm not much help, am I? Sorry. 
I really don't think it would hurt if you BD tonight.


----------



## RNmommy

I got my first +OPK on Friday and had another positive Saturday. We BD Friday night (& I used a softcup), Saturday night (no softcup) and Sunday night (used softcup). I'm assuming I O'd on Sunday because by Sunday morning my OPKs were negative again.


----------



## OoOo

Thanks hun. I think ill bd again tomorrow morning as that's only 16 hours after pos opk. Last cycle I had a pos on the Friday night. Then a positive all day Saturday and then negative by Sunday so hoping all goes to plan. Ill stay positive until tomorrow and negative by Friday. Ill bd tomorrow and Friday morning and probably weekend nights just incase. :)


----------



## OoOo

RNmommy said:


> Wow! That is REALLY positive!!! CONGRATS!
> I would wait til morning maybe to BD again being you BD this morning. :shrug:
> Are you using softcups?? I ended up leaving my softcup in Sunday night & forgot about it the next day, had to wait until I got home from work to take it out. :haha:
> If your OPK is positive today, that means you'll more than likely ovulate tomorrow (i guess). I would say BD tonight but you're right about the swimmers. Maybe wake up in the middle of the night and BD :winkwink:
> I'm not much help, am I? Sorry.
> I really don't think it would hurt if you BD tonight.

I will tonight too lol. Ill find it really hard not to jump df knowing I got a good pos. I'm going to text him tell him tonight and tomorrow are important!!!


----------



## OoOo

Forgot to put I haven't used the soft cups yet but I did lay in bed with a pillow under my bum until 9am so I'm hoping that helped x


----------



## OoOo

My 1pm wee lol

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=126620


----------



## kmr1763

Oooo--- sounds like awesomeness! Your opks look great! Keep dtd and I bet you'll have caught the egg this time around!


Afm I have a feeling that I'll be back joining you ladies soon. Got betas done yesterday and they came back low fifties, so doubt this is viable. Hopefully get a repeat blood draw tomorrow, but I'm not expecting happy news. Ugh.


----------



## youngmamttc

Hi everyone. 
Hope you don't mind me joining. I started clomid last night after a clear HSG and normal blood tests. First round cd2-6 50mg :). 

xx


----------



## OoOo

kmr1763 said:


> Oooo--- sounds like awesomeness! Your opks look great! Keep dtd and I bet you'll have caught the egg this time around!
> 
> 
> Afm I have a feeling that I'll be back joining you ladies soon. Got betas done yesterday and they came back low fifties, so doubt this is viable. Hopefully get a repeat blood draw tomorrow, but I'm not expecting happy news. Ugh.

Oh no :( so sorry for you praying that maybe your earlier than maybe you thought? 
Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## OoOo

Hi young. Welcome. :)


----------



## kmr1763

That's the sucky thing about temping. I'm not earlier than I thought. Opks and temp all verify o. 18 dpo today. Just hoping it's over soon.


----------



## Ellie Bean

RNmommy said:


> OoOo - Hoping for a +OPK tonight for you!!!
> 
> EllieBean - Wow, CD 22 and no +OPK yet?? Well, the fist time I used clomid I got my +OPK later than "normal". CD17 or 18. So I guess that's not too far off. Is it possible that you missed the +OPK and O'd already?
> 
> I am 2DPO today! YAY! I hate waiting :growlmad:
> Let's see....I had some cramping/twinges during O and now nothing. Boobs are a little sore in the morning. Last cycle I cramped all the way from O to AF, everyday. This time, nothing like that. I am hoping that's a good sign. But my AF was really bad last time, lots of clots. So I'm guessing it was just my body clearing itself out after not ovulating on it's own for a while. :haha:
> 
> I will start testing this weekend, even though I know it will be early. But i can't help it. :blush:
> 
> How is everyone doing today?

I don't think I mussed it I've been testing since the day after my period stopped. Yesterday and today I've had very tender ovaries and they almost feel swollen so hoping maybe today I'll O. When I took my clomid u bled for like 13 days from spotting to a little heavier and then back to very light/spotting so Idk what my body is doing. This us only my first round but I hope maybe the tenderness and swollen feeling in my ovaries means O is on its way.


----------



## OoOo

Maybe you implanted late. It can take up to a week. Xxxpraying for you don't give up xx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Last day of clomid!!! Only hot flashes this go!!! Didn't even hurt and it made my cycle shorter but heavier!! I am very positive this go around!!


----------



## kmr1763

You know what's sick? I think I know what day I implanted, based on temps. I had a dip on 9 dpo so I assume that's when it implanted. Then 10 dpo I got faint faint line on wondfo but not frer, then 11 dpo I got bfp on frer around noon. Very very faint bfp. So the only thing I can hope for is that frer detected at like 6. At 13 dpo that would be 12, at 15 do it would be 24, at 17, it could be 48, and mine was 50 something. So that's all I can hope for. Finally got bloods ordered for tomorrow, so I'll know what's going on then.


----------



## OoOo

Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## OoOo

My 10:30pm wee
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=126807


----------



## Ellie Bean

Looks positive to me get to bding!


----------



## RNmommy

Because I can't help it.... :haha:
Line eye has started already :rofl:
I'm a mess....haha
 



Attached Files:







new2.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 3









new3.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## RNmommy

Here is my link to the countdowntopregnancy website. 
Click the invert button, much more clear than the invert I posted here. 
Am I crazy? I must be crazy!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test126848


----------



## OoOo

Blackbarbie04 said:


> Last day of clomid!!! Only hot flashes this go!!! Didn't even hurt and it made my cycle shorter but heavier!! I am very positive this go around!!

I was the same but ovulation cramps were bad as they are now too. Good luck Barbie x


----------



## OoOo

RNmommy said:


> Because I can't help it.... :haha:
> Line eye has started already :rofl:
> I'm a mess....haha

I think there's a shadow on the uninverted bottom test. Excited for you x


----------



## OoOo

Me I'm cd14. In a lot of pain since yesterday. Uterus feels really sore. Hurts to cough let alone bd. We did bd last night/this am. About 1:30am. Going to bd again later and all weekend. Feel really different this cycle. Pains are more and I could feel most pain in left side like twinges. Never felt anything before really. Opk still positive this morning. Hope everyone is ok. Kmr hoping everything is ok for you x


----------



## OoOo

My cd14 6 am wee. Still pos. https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=126908


----------



## RNmommy

OoOo - you must be gearing up for a really good O!!! That's exciting!
I understand about the soreness. It's like, how do you expect us to get it on to catch the eggie if everything is sore when we BD? Crazy! My uterus always hurts around O bad and then I cramp after we'd be done because everything was so tender!
Got my fingers crossed for you girl!


----------



## OoOo

RNmommy said:


> OoOo - you must be gearing up for a really good O!!! That's exciting!
> I understand about the soreness. It's like, how do you expect us to get it on to catch the eggie if everything is sore when we BD? Crazy! My uterus always hurts around O bad and then I cramp after we'd be done because everything was so tender!
> Got my fingers crossed for you girl!

Glad to hear someone the same I was beginning to worry about it because its so sore. I've got a blood form this month for 21 day bloods. I had the cramp last month but not as severe. This is the third day of real pain. They started off mild. Oh we'll soon ill be on tww. My opk is pos today still I think cos of pain I should count today as ov. Tho it may have been last night that's when I had pain in my side. How long after opk do you count from? On countdown to preg I put yesterday's date as pos opk and it says you'll prob ov the next day and to count from then. Why does all this have to be so confusing.


----------



## kmr1763

RNmommy-- I see it on the bottom test! What's your dpo? Eek fx!!!

Oooo-- yeah I bet you're about to have a good strong o! Fx! Keep bding!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Morning ladies! Cd24 today and at 7am I got my positive opk finally after having two days of painful tender swollen feeling ovaries /uterus. We bd last night and now wondering if we should continue to bd for the 
next few days in a row or skip today and start back at it Tom? Good luck barbies and OoOo! RN mommy I def see a line on the invert how many dpo??? Good luck ladies and lots of fairy dust that we all catch that egg(or eggs ;) ) this cycle!!


----------



## OoOo

Kane any news on your bloods? Brill news Ellie. I'd bd today tomorrow and the weekend. I got my first pos yesterday and I'm jumping df tonight tomorrow and all weekend and I jumped him last night at 1 am lol. Poor df. Good luck Ellie x


----------



## OoOo

Bloody predictive text !! KMR I meant


----------



## kmr1763

Lol @oooo-- no I go in for repeats this morning. I am trying to wait until exactly 48 hours after my last bloods. It's hard :/ 

When you guys get that pos opk, bd bd bd!


----------



## OoOo

I have been lol I bd everyday so far from cd 11. And yesterday twice lol. First pos opk. I'm going to grab him again tonight tomorrow and the weekend. Poor man hehe. I'm cooking him a roast dinner that will get to his heart hehe. X fingers crossed for you my df is called Kane. That's why my iPhone put it in as soon as I typed and I didn't realise :)


----------



## OoOo

My 7pm wee. Starting to fade out after 30 hours approx of positive opks. First one was Wednesday at 10:30am. Soon my Tww begins. :)


----------



## OoOo

Oops 
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=126908


----------



## OoOo

Argh this should be the right one. https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-images118117


----------



## Ellie Bean

Haha me too we started bding cd13 after my period finally stop and have gone almost everyday since then so why stop now right!


----------



## RNmommy

Well, I'm only 4DPO. I had 3 (or 4) tests yesterday all with those light lines. Another one this morning and then I just took one now & I don't see anything. 
I knew it was way too early so I'm thinking I just had some ICs with really prominent antibody strips in them. :shrug:


KMR - any news??? Any more tests??

OoOo - Fx for you as you enter the TWW!!!

EllieBean - CONGRATS on the +OPK!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yay for the tww! We'll be in the tww about the same time. I got my first positive this morning about 7am and fertility friend is predicting O tomorrow and so after sat I plan to start counting down!


----------



## kmr1763

RNmommy-- it is! Waaay early! I still love those wondfos that I got from eBay. They didn't fake me out. 

I'm soooo tired. My beta two days ago was 52. My beta today was 81. NOT doubling, but rising. So I know no more now, really. I wish I hadn't kept testing. Because at least I wouldn't know anything was wrong.


----------



## RNmommy

You should look up one of those hcg calculators and put your information in, see what you get. I tried to do it but I wasn't sure of your DPO for your first blood test and exactly how many hours it was between tests. But with what I entered it showed a doubling rate of 72hrs. And a "normal" doubling rate in early pregnancy is 48-73hrs and then increases to up to 96hrs once the HCG level goes over a certain number. So that's really not terrible. 
I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## RNmommy

I'm really surprised that I'm having this problem with these ICs. I used them last cycle and never had even a hint or tease of a second line. So I was kind of thrown for a loop when I saw those this time. I will keep using them for now because I can only assume that when it really does turn positive it will be like "NOW I'M POSITIVE!" obvious. :rofl:
I've got a few more days before something reliable will show.


----------



## kmr1763

Rnmommy-- I did one of them. The doubling time said three days 1 hour. And then it gives you a graph of max, average, and min. I was below min. I was 17 dpo with hcg of 52. Bloods done around noon. 19 dpo today, hcg 81.3, bloods done around 11. I'm over it!!

Those ic instructions will say a faint line is a negative result! It took a lot of investigating before I found ics I like. And I never tried first signals until this pregnancy, but I really like them so far. But I don't know how they do when they are negative...


----------



## OoOo

Ellie Bean said:


> Yay for the tww! We'll be in the tww about the same time. I got my first positive this morning about 7am and fertility friend is predicting O tomorrow and so after sat I plan to start counting down!

We can keep each other sane Ellie. I think I'm going to count yesterday as ov. My pos opk was Wednesday. Yesterday was the most pain. I did bd last night aswell so I've pretty much covered myself. Going to bd tonight. And hopefully the weekend. So that's it I'm quite possibly in the tww today!! 1dpo. 
Still got tenderness in my womb and boobs had shooting pain in last night. Time will tell if they get worse. Kmr thinking of you x


----------



## OoOo

I'm back to proper negative today. I'm officially in the tww and will shortly be insane. https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=127262


----------



## RNmommy

KMR - I'm sorry :(
Has there been any change?? Are you bleeding or anything like that? What is the doctor's plan?

As for me....I'm 5DPO (I think) and found out today that my progesterone on CD20 (because I couldn't go on CD21) was 8.8. They said I didn't ovulate so they will bump me up to Clomid 150mg next cycle :cry:

I just don't get it. I had all the signs of ovulation. But I guess it was a no go. Although, it does make me a little curious because I could swear that my progesterone level last cycle was 8.8. It is strange that it would be the exact same both cycle. And I'm also wondering how much one day would make as far as the level. :shrug:
If I don't ovulate next cycle they are going to refer me to an actual fertility specialist. I made an appt for May 29th to have a consult with the doctor so I can figure out what our plan of attack is. Also, I think I am going to request a scan to make sure I haven't developed PCOS or something. 

I'm a little upset but it's ok. I'm just going to hope that maybe by some chance I have O'd anyways.


----------



## OoOo

RNmommy said:


> KMR - I'm sorry :(
> Has there been any change?? Are you bleeding or anything like that? What is the doctor's plan?
> 
> As for me....I'm 5DPO (I think) and found out today that my progesterone on CD20 (because I couldn't go on CD21) was 8.8. They said I didn't ovulate so they will bump me up to Clomid 150mg next cycle :cry:
> 
> I just don't get it. I had all the signs of ovulation. But I guess it was a no go. Although, it does make me a little curious because I could swear that my progesterone level last cycle was 8.8. It is strange that it would be the exact same both cycle. And I'm also wondering how much one day would make as far as the level. :shrug:
> If I don't ovulate next cycle they are going to refer me to an actual fertility specialist. I made an appt for May 29th to have a consult with the doctor so I can figure out what our plan of attack is. Also, I think I am going to request a scan to make sure I haven't developed PCOS or something.
> 
> I'm a little upset but it's ok. I'm just going to hope that maybe by some chance I have O'd anyways.

Sorry to hear that hun xxx


----------



## OoOo

That day may have made a difference. Don't give up xxx


----------



## OoOo

Maybe double check results they may have them mixed up with last months. Xx


----------



## RNmommy

OoOo said:


> Maybe double check results they may have them mixed up with last months. Xx

That's what I was thinking. I is very peculiar that both cycles it would be the exact same. I will call back again on Monday and find out. They're gone for the day now. I hate waiting :growlmad:
I'm still holding out hope for this cycle. I've felt really good about it up until now. If I don't end up with a BFP this cycle I think I am going to request a follicle scan too next cycle. I would love to know what's going on in there. :haha:

Oh and by the way....WELCOME TO THE TWW!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## youngmamttc

I take my last clomid tomorrow on CD 6. Im still waiting for my OPK's coming in the post. When do you's recommend i start BD incase they dont get here on time xx


----------



## kmr1763

RNmommy-- it's likely that clomid won't correct a progesterone deficiency, if there is one. So if they're right and the number was the same or similar as last cycle, I would ask about progesterone supplement for the tww! I bet you did ovulate, especially if YOU feel like you did. I just hate to think of you moving up to 150 when right now there's no proof you're not ovulating except for the progesterone! I don't know, I have mixed feelings! 

Afm- just spotting, brown, and really it's only when I wipe. No bleeding, no cramping. Next step is just another blood test. They don't think an adequate conclusion can be drawn from two bloods. So now we are just waiting for Monday.


----------



## RNmommy

youngmamttc said:


> I take my last clomid tomorrow on CD 6. Im still waiting for my OPK's coming in the post. When do you's recommend i start BD incase they dont get here on time xx

I would think around CD11 maybe, just in case :shrug:
I wouldn't want you to miss it. Did you have any side effects?



kmr1763 said:


> RNmommy-- it's likely that clomid won't correct a progesterone deficiency, if there is one. So if they're right and the number was the same or similar as last cycle, I would ask about progesterone supplement for the tww! I bet you did ovulate, especially if YOU feel like you did. I just hate to think of you moving up to 150 when right now there's no proof you're not ovulating except for the progesterone! I don't know, I have mixed feelings!
> 
> Afm- just spotting, brown, and really it's only when I wipe. No bleeding, no cramping. Next step is just another blood test. They don't think an adequate conclusion can be drawn from two bloods. So now we are just waiting for Monday.

I know, I totally agree about the high dose Clomid. I mean, twins would be cook but I don't want a litter! :rofl:
I want them to do a follicle scan next cycle (if I don't get BFP) like your doctor did for you. That would make sense, right?

Brown spotting is good. That means old blood. And no cramping is good, too!
I agree about the needing another HCG draw to really tell what's going on. 
I'm praying for you!


----------



## kmr1763

RNmommy said:


> youngmamttc said:
> 
> 
> I take my last clomid tomorrow on CD 6. Im still waiting for my OPK's coming in the post. When do you's recommend i start BD incase they dont get here on time xx
> 
> I would think around CD11 maybe, just in case :shrug:
> I wouldn't want you to miss it. Did you have any side effects?
> 
> 
> 
> kmr1763 said:
> 
> 
> RNmommy-- it's likely that clomid won't correct a progesterone deficiency, if there is one. So if they're right and the number was the same or similar as last cycle, I would ask about progesterone supplement for the tww! I bet you did ovulate, especially if YOU feel like you did. I just hate to think of you moving up to 150 when right now there's no proof you're not ovulating except for the progesterone! I don't know, I have mixed feelings!
> 
> Afm- just spotting, brown, and really it's only when I wipe. No bleeding, no cramping. Next step is just another blood test. They don't think an adequate conclusion can be drawn from two bloods. So now we are just waiting for Monday.Click to expand...
> 
> I know, I totally agree about the high dose Clomid. I mean, twins would be cook but I don't want a litter! :rofl:
> I want them to do a follicle scan next cycle (if I don't get BFP) like your doctor did for you. That would make sense, right?
> 
> Brown spotting is good. That means old blood. And no cramping is good, too!
> I agree about the needing another HCG draw to really tell what's going on.
> I'm praying for you!Click to expand...

Yeah I would definitely request a scan before you move up to a higher dose. I hope you DID ovulate the cycle! I hope the lab just got it wrong. But you know your body better than tests do. So trust that!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

On cd 9 right now. I ovulated on cd 16-17 last month taking cloud.clomid 5-9 so I'm guessing i should ovulatearound cd 14-15 this time. I started my lh testing answer test strips for this cycle. Going to start using my cups starting tomorrow!!! And preseed!!! I'm ready!!!!


----------



## youngmamttc

RNmommy said:


> youngmamttc said:
> 
> 
> I take my last clomid tomorrow on CD 6. Im still waiting for my OPK's coming in the post. When do you's recommend i start BD incase they dont get here on time xx
> 
> I would think around CD11 maybe, just in case :shrug:
> I wouldn't want you to miss it. Did you have any side effects?Click to expand...


Thank you! Yes i had a few side effects. I've not stopped crying for 4 days. I always feel tired and irritable but i don't know if thats a side effect of clomid:shrug:. We might do the SMEP this month as it starts at CD8 xx


----------



## OoOo

Barbie I took clomid 4/8 and opk 15/16 this month clomid 2-6 and opk 13/14. Hope that helps tho different for everyone I guess


----------



## OoOo

Me I'm cd 16. Still feeling uncomfy bit crampy. Nothing else to speak of.


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm Cd 26 today. Had positive opk on cd24. Still have slightly tender ovaries/uterus breasts are kind of tender too. I'm officially in the tww now I think but still plan to bd tonight and tomorrow to make sure all bases are covered.


----------



## OoOo

Good luck Ellie. I'm going to bd tonight tho im a bit tired of it tbh. I had pos opk cd13 I bd from day 10 thru to day 15. Twice on cd 14. And tonight if I don't fall asleep. Hope I've covered bases. I'm exhausted and fed up. Feels like a task now ;(


----------



## RNmommy

7DPO (CD24) and negative FRER this morning. I guess apart of me was just hoping I'd get an amazing Mother's Day gift. 
So, now I wait some more. I am not going to test again until Monday. I got BFP at 9DPO with my daughter so if I am pregnant, I'm thinking it would show up by then. If I get BFN, I will wait until AF due to test again. 

I'm a little crampy but really no other symptoms. No sore bbs or anything like that. *Sigh*

How is everyone today?? Any news from anyone??


----------



## kmr1763

RNmommy-- even if you don't get a bfp at 9 dpo, you could definitely still get one! Although mine is not a happy ending, I got my bfp at 11 dpo. So you can be surprised! And 11 dpo us perfectly normal, where as 7 dpo is waaay early! Lol don't be discouraged!

No news from me. I took another first response and it looks the same as the first response I took three days ago :/ I'm so ready for this blood test tomorrow and see what the next step is.
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/kmr1763/Second%20Pregnancy/2AC6B84B-8EA6-40FB-956B-912C940C7920-866-0000014DE0648E7D.jpg
Bottom is yesterday's, 21 dpo.


----------



## OoOo

kmr1763 said:


> RNmommy-- even if you don't get a bfp at 9 dpo, you could definitely still get one! Although mine is not a happy ending, I got my bfp at 11 dpo. So you can be surprised! And 11 dpo us perfectly normal, where as 7 dpo is waaay early! Lol don't be discouraged!
> 
> No news from me. I took another first response and it looks the same as the first response I took three days ago :/ I'm so ready for this blood test tomorrow and see what the next step is.
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/kmr1763/Second%20Pregnancy/2AC6B84B-8EA6-40FB-956B-912C940C7920-866-0000014DE0648E7D.jpg
> Bottom is yesterday's, 21 dpo.

I think your tests are looking good hun tho I know from experience that I had a blaring positive but no happy ending. I hope that isn't the same for you hun. Really hoping your bloods have risen tomorrow. This wait must be horrendous. Have you had any more spotting. ? Praying for you xx


----------



## OoOo

Afm I'm cd 17. Didn't bd last night :( df has had enough I think. He didn't bother with me so I didn't bother with him and now I'm feeling resentful like he just can't be bothered. I doubt ill get a bfp this month we bd day 10 15. I got pos opk on day 13 and 14. So I don't know if I covered bases and I just feel disheartened. I don't have the really sore boobs at all like last month. Nipples a bit sore but nothing like last month. I have had really bad cramps yesterday sharp pains. Nothing today and cm is back to creamy. Df said you can boil an egg on me in bed so maybe ov had a temp rise. This has been since Friday. I'm not temping this time. Found it really frustrating and stressful. So I'm guessing I could be 3 or mayb 4 dpo today.


----------



## OoOo

Cd 18 today. Nipples a bit sorer but boobs not hurting. That's about it. I have previously got bfp with no symptoms. So I guess I still have a chance. :s. how is everyone. ? Good luck today Kmr x


----------



## youngmamttc

kmr- your tests looks good. Don't think they could possibly get any darker. Good luck! 

OoOo- Fingers crossed for you! It does sound like you've got it covered from what you said :D. 

afm im waiting for O. Next saturday i think so im bored between now and then! Torture! My OPK's came so going to start them CD10 i think? Might start today at CD8? xx


----------



## OoOo

youngmamttc said:


> kmr- your tests looks good. Don't think they could possibly get any darker. Good luck!
> 
> OoOo- Fingers crossed for you! It does sound like you've got it covered from what you said :D.
> 
> afm im waiting for O. Next saturday i think so im bored between now and then! Torture! My OPK's came so going to start them CD10 i think? Might start today at CD8? xx

I did that lol but I soon got bored of negatives. I'd start day 10 hun. I saw a good progression from the night b4 my pos to nearly pos and through to my 30 hours of pos I think I peed on loads of opks lol. Goodluck for Saturday. I'd bd from tues weds. Good luck x


----------



## kmr1763

youngmamttc said:


> kmr- your tests looks good. Don't think they could possibly get any darker. Good luck!
> 
> OoOo- Fingers crossed for you! It does sound like you've got it covered from what you said :D.
> 
> afm im waiting for O. Next saturday i think so im bored between now and then! Torture! My OPK's came so going to start them CD10 i think? Might start today at CD8? xx

They can get darker. Started bleeding yesterday, so it's all over.


----------



## OoOo

They can get darker. Started bleeding yesterday, so it's all over.[/QUOTE]

So sorry to hear that hun. Thinking of you at this difficult time xxxx


----------



## youngmamttc

kmr1763 said:


> youngmamttc said:
> 
> 
> kmr- your tests looks good. Don't think they could possibly get any darker. Good luck!
> 
> OoOo- Fingers crossed for you! It does sound like you've got it covered from what you said :D.
> 
> afm im waiting for O. Next saturday i think so im bored between now and then! Torture! My OPK's came so going to start them CD10 i think? Might start today at CD8? xx
> 
> They can get darker. Started bleeding yesterday, so it's all over.Click to expand...

So sorry your going through this hun! :hugs: 
xx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

kmr1763 said:


> youngmamttc said:
> 
> 
> kmr- your tests looks good. Don't think they could possibly get any darker. Good luck!
> 
> OoOo- Fingers crossed for you! It does sound like you've got it covered from what you said :D.
> 
> afm im waiting for O. Next saturday i think so im bored between now and then! Torture! My OPK's came so going to start them CD10 i think? Might start today at CD8? xx
> 
> They can get darker. Started bleeding yesterday, so it's all over.Click to expand...


I'm sorry sweetie, :hugs: want to hug you at this difficult time.

I am on CD 12 not feeling anything right now. Negative OPK's, I can tell that they are getting darker, so I expect to have a pos OPK on CD14-16. I am very hopeful for this time around. The only thing that worries me is that I only had hot flashes this go around with Clomid and last time I had cramping and hot flashes...:shrug:. DF is excited about this go around. Hopefully I'll get my pos OPK soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wacko:


----------



## Ellie Bean

So sorry kmr.


----------



## OoOo

So bored. Cd 18 5 dpo. 1 last ov test so I peed on it to check I get a negative. It seems to be true for me I only get dark ones when I'm surging. Rest of time I'm getting blaring negatives. I'm hoping to start testing Monday. I'm buying frers. As I can't trust those ic. Just give me false hope.


----------



## OoOo

Rn mommy hope your doing ok? :)


----------



## RNmommy

OoOo said:


> Afm I'm cd 17. Didn't bd last night :( df has had enough I think. He didn't bother with me so I didn't bother with him and now I'm feeling resentful like he just can't be bothered. I doubt ill get a bfp this month we bd day 10 15. I got pos opk on day 13 and 14. So I don't know if I covered bases and I just feel disheartened. I don't have the really sore boobs at all like last month. Nipples a bit sore but nothing like last month. I have had really bad cramps yesterday sharp pains. Nothing today and cm is back to creamy. Df said you can boil an egg on me in bed so maybe ov had a temp rise. This has been since Friday. I'm not temping this time. Found it really frustrating and stressful. So I'm guessing I could be 3 or mayb 4 dpo today.

OoOo - It sounds like you BD'd at the right time. I'm sorry you're feeling this way. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!



youngmamttc said:


> afm im waiting for O. Next saturday i think so im bored between now and then! Torture! My OPK's came so going to start them CD10 i think? Might start today at CD8? xx

I feel you with the getting bored. We wait for AF, then we wait for O, then we wait to test, then we wait for AF. It's a vicious cycle!!!! :haha:


AFM - I am 8DPO, CD25. Negative tests. :growlmad:
I called doc today to clarify results and nurse said last cycle my progesterone was 8.4 and this time it was 8.8. But I wrote down 8.8 in my log for last time so I'm not sure why I would have written 8.8 if they'd told me something different. Either way, 8.8 at 3 DPO I would think would be good. She said that they usually do progesterone bloods on CD21 no matter what. Well, they're not going to be accurate if I'm not O'ing until CD1y, especially when I got them done on CD 20 this time. I'm just not going to tell them next cycle what day is CD 21 and I'm just going to schedule my bloods for 7DPO. Hmph! I'll teach them! I have an appt in 2 weeks to meet with doc so I'm going to tell her I think they're not getting accurate results with me. See what she says. 

But today when I came home I had a whole new pack of ICs waiting in the mailbox!!! :happydance:
Now I can pee all I want!!!:haha:


----------



## RNmommy

Here's todays IC. I swear I see something now but then I'm not so sure.
I'm sure it's nothing. I've never used these ICs before so I don't know how reliable they are. I got them off of eBay.
 



Attached Files:







2montest.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## OoOo

My fert specialist had me do progesterone on cd 19!! As I wa getting short 26 day cycles. That month I had a 29 day cycle. My prog came back as no ov. She didn't tell me level. Just have me clomid. But like I said I had a 29 day cycle so doubt my prog was accurate on day 19. I think the same night be true for you hun as you had all symptoms of rising progesterone. I'm too scared to pee on my ics I have 10. Cos last month I had a evap which got my hopes up. I'm feeling bit better now rnmommy. Thanks for your message x


----------



## RNmommy

The packet I got in the mail today had 100 IC's and 8 midstream cheapies. :happydance:
I'm gonna pee pee pee pee pee pee :rofl:


----------



## RNmommy

I'm pretty sure I was imagining things on that IC of mine. :haha:
I dipped one in my daughter's mixed fruit juice & got BFP and the line doesn't look like it was in the same place on the one I thought I saw earlier. 

I'm not giving up hope yet. Tomorrow is only 9DPO. FX!

(Dipped it in my daughter's juice :rofl:)


----------



## OoOo

Goodluck if your testing today rn mommy. I'm going to try hold out until atleast Monday although its hard. I just remember feeling so sad at neg ic for two days the. I had that faint one that I thought I was really lucky and it would turn into bfp. Argh. Why can't there be some magic test that you can tell straight away. Sigh. I'm 6dpo today.


----------



## OoOo

RNmommy said:


> I'm pretty sure I was imagining things on that IC of mine. :haha:
> I dipped one in my daughter's mixed fruit juice & got BFP and the line doesn't look like it was in the same place on the one I thought I saw earlier.
> 
> I'm not giving up hope yet. Tomorrow is only 9DPO. FX!
> 
> (Dipped it in my daughter's juice :rofl:)

Lol at juice !! That's why I don't want to use mine. I got the 10 hpt with my opks 3o. I don't really want to use them tho how can they be reliable if giving bfps on juice :(


----------



## Blackbarbie04

OoOo said:


> RNmommy said:
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I was imagining things on that IC of mine. :haha:
> I dipped one in my daughter's mixed fruit juice & got BFP and the line doesn't look like it was in the same place on the one I thought I saw earlier.
> 
> I'm not giving up hope yet. Tomorrow is only 9DPO. FX!
> 
> (Dipped it in my daughter's juice :rofl:)
> 
> Lol at juice !! That's why I don't want to use mine. I got the 10 hpt with my opks 3o. I don't really want to use them tho how can they be reliable if giving bfps on juice :(Click to expand...

I've heard different people saying you could get a false pos on fruit juices.:shrug:


----------



## OoOo

You'd think they'd stop selling these tests :(


----------



## Ellie Bean

Morning ladies! I'm 4-5dpo today. Been having tender breasts but nothing else. Still early. I plan to try to wait until May 24 to test as longer as AF doesn't show up before then.


----------



## OoOo

Rn mommy how many ics you peed on today :)?


----------



## RNmommy

I've peed on A LOT!!! :rofl:
Maybe 6 or 7 :blush:

ALL BFN!!!! :growlmad:

I know it's still early but I admit I was a little disappointed this morning with BFN. 

I've been crampy on and off all day. So I'm thinking AF will come at the end of this week. I'm just really not sure. I was so positive about this cycle and then I got that crap news from the doc. But I haven't been cramping since O like last month. So I really don't know. These two cycles have been completely different in that regard. I guess I just wait. I've got plenty of ICs to pee on in the mean time. I also have one Answer Early Result left. If I get a somewhat reliable line on an IC then I might use that one. 
*Sigh*

EllieBean - That's a long time to wait to test. You've definitely got more willpower than me!

OoOo - Any symptoms?


----------



## RNmommy

KMR - How are you doing hun??? I'm thinking about you :hugs:


----------



## Ellie Bean

Lol Ya I hope I can hold out until then I've only got one test left at home so want to save it as late as possible so it'll be more accurate but who knows may go to dollar general and get a few cheapies too!!


----------



## OoOo

My boobs have started to get sorer. I had backache last night and today but that's about it. I am in tesco. Going to buy frers. I never buy them in advance but this cycle I'm going to. Rn mommy it's still early xxx I think I might try frer Monday. I'm going to not use my ics. Ill be 12 dpo on Monday though I've seen so many people get 10 11 dpo bfps on frers. So I don't know if ill hold out x


----------



## OoOo

My boobs have started to get sorer. I had backache last night and today but that's about it. I am in tesco. Going to buy frers. I never buy them in advance but this cycle I'm going to. Rn mommy it's still early xxx I think I might try frer Monday. I'm going to not use my ics. Ill be 12 dpo on Monday though I've seen so many people get 10 11 dpo bfps on frers. So I don't know if ill hold out x


----------



## OoOo

Right back home and have stashed my frers safe in my drawer. Ready for Monday yay!!! I figure a bit if positive thinking and splashing out on proper tests can't hurt that much. So peed off with those ics after last month I am not even going to use them at all. I am so excited to start peeing. How stupid!!!


----------



## RNmommy

OoOo - It's not stupid at all!!! I love to pee on the tests too! :haha:

However, I think my eyes are playing tricks on me AGAIN!
 



Attached Files:







2tuestest2.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## OoOo

What are the orange bits? Is the line by the bright line ?


----------



## OoOo

What are the orange bits? Is the line by the bright line ? I think I see something. By the orange bits. Fingers crossed.


----------



## RNmommy

Haha. I'm not quite sure what the orange things are. They look like leaves. They're supposed to separate the lines, I think. I've never used these ones before. And honestly, I don't think I'll be using them again. I think I'm going to go back to getting mine from early-pregnancy-tests.com. They seems to have the best HCG ICs so far. 
I want to test again but I can't seem to hold my pee long enough. :haha:
I despise my tiny bladder!


----------



## RNmommy

I just don't understand some of the ladies on this website (I'm not referring to any of my wonderful Clomid buddies!)
I read through some threads and they just frustrate me beyond belief. Some ladies are SOOOOO negative and so quick to judge other ladies on this site. It's terrible! And it's like they just look to pick fights with other members. UGH!!!!
There's one in particular, I swear she's always telling everybody their tests are BFN or evaps and being so nasty about it! It's like she thinks she knows it all!

When I was on this site 2 years ago everyone was super supportive & it was very rare that you caught someone being nasty. But when I started coming on again a couple of months ago, I have noticed there are a lot of women like the one I'm referencing above. This is supposed to be a support site, not a pick each other apart site!

Anyways....VENT SESSION OVER (for now).

Hope you ladies didn't mind a little venting :winkwink:


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Didn't mind that venting at all. 

Kmr where are you hun???


Waiting on my pos ovulation tests


----------



## RNmommy

What CD did you get +OPK last cycle? It seems like it should be coming any day now right?


----------



## youngmamttc

RNmommy said:


> I just don't understand some of the ladies on this website (I'm not referring to any of my wonderful Clomid buddies!)
> I read through some threads and they just frustrate me beyond belief. Some ladies are SOOOOO negative and so quick to judge other ladies on this site. It's terrible! And it's like they just look to pick fights with other members. UGH!!!!
> There's one in particular, I swear she's always telling everybody their tests are BFN or evaps and being so nasty about it! It's like she thinks she knows it all!
> 
> When I was on this site 2 years ago everyone was super supportive & it was very rare that you caught someone being nasty. But when I started coming on again a couple of months ago, I have noticed there are a lot of women like the one I'm referencing above. This is supposed to be a support site, not a pick each other apart site!
> 
> Anyways....VENT SESSION OVER (for now).
> 
> Hope you ladies didn't mind a little venting :winkwink:


I've seen one woman do the same too always :shrug: I feel sorry for her carrying round so much negativity lol! x


----------



## youngmamttc

Im CD10 so going to start my OPK today before a long day out in the rain. Was anyone still emotional this long after taking clomid haha! I cried this morning over a fridge freezer. My mum was giving me hers free but left it out in the rain last night so its no good to anyone now! BOOHOO :( xx


----------



## OoOo

I deffo see something by those leaves rn mommy xxx


----------



## youngmamttc

RNmommy- I looked at your test but i cant tell whats what or where it is. The orange pattern is confusing me, i've never seen tests like that sorry! I hope its the start of your BFP though xx


----------



## OoOo

Afm I'm cd 20. Progesterone blood tomorrow afternoon. Hoping for good results. I'm 7dpo today. Boredom is setting in. Just want the weekend to come so by Sunday I can test test test lol


----------



## OoOo

I also had a crazy dream last night. I dreamed Monday tht I did a clearblue and it said pregnant 1-2. Last night I dreamed that I used all my ics and frers an they were all positive. I think I am going crazy. I also dreamed I was testing a few days early.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

RNmommy said:


> What CD did you get +OPK last cycle? It seems like it should be coming any day now right?

CD 16-17 and today I am on CD 14.

Last cycle I took Clomid 5-9 ovulated on CD 16-17. 

This time I took Clomid 3-7 ????

Does taking more dosage of Clomid earlier prolong your ovulation???:wacko:


----------



## OoOo

Blackbarbie04 said:


> RNmommy said:
> 
> 
> What CD did you get +OPK last cycle? It seems like it should be coming any day now right?
> 
> CD 16-17 and today I am on CD 14.
> 
> Last cycle I took Clomid 5-9 ovulated on CD 16-17.
> 
> This time I took Clomid 3-7 ????
> 
> Does taking more dosage of Clomid earlier prolong your ovulation???:wacko:Click to expand...

Hi Barbie. I found day 4-8 I had pos opks 15,16. This month I took clomid 2-6. I had pos opk 13-14. For me I've found it made me ovulate 6-7 days after the last tablet in each case. I reckon you will ovulate pretty soon. Are you testing a few times a day so not to miss your surge xxx


----------



## Ellie Bean

OoOo I had a crazy dream Monday that I went to the store bought a test and there were two bright pink lines! Lol we're both dreaming of getting bfps hope this is our month! Fingers crossed!


----------



## OoOo

I think I am going crazy Ellie. Though I had no such dreams last month. Fingers crossed for us all x


----------



## OoOo

Rn mommy I was researching about progesterone. I found this. It says if you ov cd 16. Day 21 bloods would be too early!!!!! And it really should be 7dpo that its taken. This would explain your results hun. Fingers crossed this is the case for you xx 
https://kayoz.typepad.com/blog/21-day-progesterone-test-progesterone-levels.html


----------



## OoOo

I'm quite nervous about having my bloods done. Worried my results will be low. I have sore bbs which has gradually got worse today 7dpo so I am hoping this is a sign of ov and that ill get good results. Does anyone know if I should get it done in the morning or afternoon. Afternoon would be best for me just wondering if it could make a difference. X


----------



## OoOo

Meant to put I'm 7dpo from pos opk but in reality 6-7dpo as I doubt I ov straight away a soon as I got positive opk so tomorrow would be 7-8 dpo.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

OoOo said:


> Blackbarbie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RNmommy said:
> 
> 
> What CD did you get +OPK last cycle? It seems like it should be coming any day now right?
> 
> CD 16-17 and today I am on CD 14.
> 
> Last cycle I took Clomid 5-9 ovulated on CD 16-17.
> 
> This time I took Clomid 3-7 ????
> 
> Does taking more dosage of Clomid earlier prolong your ovulation???:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Barbie. I found day 4-8 I had pos opks 15,16. This month I took clomid 2-6. I had pos opk 13-14. For me I've found it made me ovulate 6-7 days after the last tablet in each case. I reckon you will ovulate pretty soon. Are you testing a few times a day so not to miss your surge xxxClick to expand...


Okay, I have switched to ANSWER testing strips for ovulation and the thing about it is is that it is hard for me to read the lines (that's why I like Clearblue)... Today the line look like it is getting darker, but it is only the egde that is the darkest and the rest of the line is lighter... So, I am having problems reading it...


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I am going to test again this evening as this is a BD day for me :winkwink:. Hopefully this 100 mg did the trick. I go in to check my progesterone on 5/28/13 that will CD 27 for me hopefully that would be 5-7 days after ovulation... I'm still checking with my OPKs... The one's I see from other people the whole line be dark... I will buy some $ store ones today to to test along side my ANSWER ones.


----------



## OoOo

That's how my positive started then as they got darker th whole line was as thick and dark. 
Here's all my tests if that helps. 
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/homepage/?u=118117


----------



## RNmommy

CD27 (10DPO) and nothing but BFN! :growlmad:
I don't like these ICs I bought. I'm going back to the other ones next time. These suck!
I've been pretty crampy on and off since last night. I actually had a hard time sleeping because of the cramping. So I'm guessing AF will show her ugly face by this weekend. :shrug:
No sore bbs or anything like I had last cycle. I don't know what to think about all of this. All I know is I'm frustrated. 

OoOo - I dreamt about BFP all the time the cycle I got BFP with my daughter! Could be a good sign!!!! 

FX!


----------



## OoOo

RNmommy said:


> CD27 (10DPO) and nothing but BFN! :growlmad:
> I don't like these ICs I bought. I'm going back to the other ones next time. These suck!
> I've been pretty crampy on and off since last night. I actually had a hard time sleeping because of the cramping. So I'm guessing AF will show her ugly face by this weekend. :shrug:
> No sore bbs or anything like I had last cycle. I don't know what to think about all of this. All I know is I'm frustrated.
> 
> OoOo - I dreamt about BFP all the time the cycle I got BFP with my daughter! Could be a good sign!!!!
> 
> FX!

Don't give up hun. Fingers crossed for you. Xx last time I got pregnant I had no sore boobs. Ended in mmc at 11 weeks :( but I did get bfp with no sore boobs. Pregnancy before that I had sore boobs and got bfp but that ended in mmc too. I think my body had no idea what it was doing. I hope you might get bfp tomorrow.


----------



## OoOo

Wonder what crazy dreams Ill have tonight. Off to bed I go x


----------



## RNmommy

Had to go to the store to pick up a couple of things and of course picked up FRER. Tested when I got home after 1.5hr hold....BFN :(


----------



## youngmamttc

Can clomid make you O early. My CP is super low and i had a sensative feeling down there when me and DH Bd tonight. My lower abdomen felt very tender and then just now i had niggly pains on right side. Could clomid 50mg 2-6 make me O day 10? I O naturally without the clomid on cd 14-15 every month :D xx


----------



## OoOo

Your still not out rn mommy xx


----------



## RNmommy

I'm cramping again :(
And both cycles all of my cramping seems to be on the right side. I hope I don't have a cyst. I'm going to request that they do a scan to make sure everything is "in working order" when I have my appt in 2 weeks. Unless it's appendicitis and I end up in the hospital :rofl: Us nurses always assume the worst when it's our bodies, but then don't want to do anything about it. We make terrible patients! :haha:
In the mean time, I picked up my prescription for my Clomid 150mg (the nurse called it in the day I got my results, I just didn't want to pick it up in case I got BFP). So now I've got it just in case AF comes. But I think I am going to change it up and take it CD2-6 instead of 3-7. Not sure if that will make a difference but at this point it's worth a try. LOL!
I'm still holding out for a BFP tomorrow morning with my FRER. :blush:

KMR - How are you hun??? I'm worried about you. :hugs:


----------



## RNmommy

youngmamttc said:


> Can clomid make you O early. My CP is super low and i had a sensative feeling down there when me and DH Bd tonight. My lower abdomen felt very tender and then just now i had niggly pains on right side. Could clomid 50mg 2-6 make me O day 10? I O naturally without the clomid on cd 14-15 every month :D xx

Honestly, I don't know. My personal experiences it has never made me O early. I usually O between CD15-18. But I also have 30-32 day cycles. 
I would think it is possible, but I couldn't tell you for sure. 
Does any other ladies have any experience with this happening? (O early?)


----------



## Ellie Bean

I o'd late by a few days with my first round of clomid days 3-7. I'm 5-6 dpo today. No new s/s just sore boobs. Good luck tomorrow rnmommy! OoOo when are going to test?


----------



## OoOo

In going to try on Monday I should be about 12 dpo. Xx tho ill be tempted Saturday and Sunday lol cos df has work early so I can test without him realising then if I got bfp I could surprise him :)


----------



## youngmamttc

Fingers crossed RNmommy and OoOo! 

My opk had a decent second line on yesterday lunch time but wasnt + then at dinner time it was stark white negative :shrug: xx


----------



## OoOo

Im 8dpo today. Off for my day 21 bloods. As I'm on cd21. :) rn mommy hoping you get your bfp with your frer x how's everyone else.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Good luck with ur bloods OoOo! Rnmommy what happened with the frer? Youngmamttc that's strange that the lines would be so much different. Did u test again today?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Does this look like it's getting towards positive opk?


----------



## OoOo

Can't see a pic Barbie. Thanks Ellie. Bloods weren't too bad. Though they said gp will have results within a week grrrr why can't I just ring the hospital and get them. :( I've got 2 frers trying to save those for atleast the weekend and one for Monday. I don't want to use my ics but I might probably give in Saturday just to occupy me until I can use my frer. Arrrrgh not far to go now.


----------



## youngmamttc

Barbie- I cant see a pic sorry! 

OoOo- you have much more willpower than me. I'll probably be testing from about 4 dpo haha! 

As for me, my OPK was darker again today. Im sure i didnt O yesterday so im hoping these OPK's are working towards a + xx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Going to try to upload again... My EWMC is now stretchy, how many days before you ovulate is it stretchy??? Still learning how to upload :wacko:


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I got it now LOL so what do ya'll think? Is it near???????????


----------



## youngmamttc

Its getting there :) Wont be too long now x


----------



## OoOo

Not quite but I had one in the am like that then two hours later I got a strong positive. Keep Poas xxx


----------



## OoOo

I've managed to resist Poas so far. I'm 9dpo tomorrow. It will be harder to resist from now on lol. The weekend will be hardest. Blood test taken. Made an appointment with gp manage to get in for 23rd. Day af is due. Hoping ill have a bfp to tell him about. And at very least ill ind out my progesterone and get clomid highered if need be. Though I'm praying it isn't the case. I'm not temping but I am very very warm. Df said I'm a cooker. Last time I was pregnant I felt the same warmth even my feet boil. So in hoping that's a good sign. Sore boobs too. That's about all. Just waiting and praying. Hoping everyone else is ok. Xx


----------



## RNmommy

youngmamttc said:


> Fingers crossed RNmommy and OoOo!
> 
> My opk had a decent second line on yesterday lunch time but wasnt + then at dinner time it was stark white negative :shrug: xx

I thought I got a faint faint line on FRER this morning but I am pretty sure I imagined it. FRER this afternoon was negative :(
CD28, 11DPO. No sign of AF. Cramping has stopped. No sore bbs. Creamy CM is the only thing I've got going on right now. Yuck :wacko:
So I wait....
I would have said maybe you did miss the positive but if they're getting darker again then I would say you didn't. Test multiple times a day for sure until you get your positive. 



Ellie Bean said:


> Good luck with ur bloods OoOo! Rnmommy what happened with the frer? Youngmamttc that's strange that the lines would be so much different. Did u test again today?

BFN! :growlmad:


----------



## OoOo

Maybe the first was pos. and the other was just because ursine was more dilute. Fingers crossed for you rn mommy. Do you have any pics of frer


----------



## RNmommy

I about freaked out! I went in my bathroom and happened to notice the test I took this morning. This is what it looks like. 
Although I am sure this is not real because it sat ALL day and then turned into this. And plus I don't think it has any real color. :shrug:
For one brief moment I was like "YES" an then realized it wasn't the test I had just taken. :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







thursfrer.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 3









thursfrer2.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## RNmommy

For next cycle I'm going to buy some OSOM HCG Combo tests. One of the ER's I used to work in used these tests and they were AWESOME! They gave a strong BFP at 9DPO with my daughter. I have attached a picture of what they look like. They're black/grey & white so it makes it so much easier to see. 
I looked it up online & you can order them through Amazon for $35 (+/-) for 25 tests. I am going to order some because I LOVED these tests. I don't know why I didn't think about that sooner. 

*DISCLAIMER rofl:) This test is from pregnancy with daughter. Just showing type of test for reference.
 



Attached Files:







BFP1.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Blackbarbie04

This is the test this evening


----------



## Blackbarbie04

It has went back negative so what?


----------



## RNmommy

Did you get a dark positive?? If so, you might be O'ing today or tomorrow? :shrug:
If you get a positive and then they go negative, I think you're supposed to O within the next 12-48 hrs.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

RNmommy said:


> Did you get a dark positive?? If so, you might be O'ing today or tomorrow? :shrug:
> If you get a positive and then they go negative, I think you're supposed to O within the next 12-48 hrs.

The whole line wasn't dark just the edge was very dark now you can't see anything. .. hopefully I'll ovulate tonight or tomorrow. Ovaries has been hurting so. ...


----------



## OoOo

You testing again rnmommy?


----------



## OoOo

I'm cd 22. 9dpo today and excited about testing. Trying to hold off tho :)


----------



## youngmamttc

I think my OPK will be + by tonight/ tomorrow. It's dark today and I have got TMI! Loads of EWCM xx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

youngmamttc said:


> I think my OPK will be + by tonight/ tomorrow. It's dark today and I have got TMI! Loads of EWCM xx

That's good Youngmamttc!!! I guess we will be in the TWW together:happydance:!!! Are you using anything to help?? like preseed, cups, clomid, etc??


----------



## Ellie Bean

Good luck Barbies and youngmamttc! Catch that egg! OoOo are u planning to test over the weekend? Rnmommy how are things?


----------



## OoOo

I think as soon as df goes to work at 6am ill be Poas lol. Might try ic tomorrow and frer Sunday. Ill be 10dpo tomoz. Tempted just to pee on frer lol tho I figure if I get anything on ic I could dip the frer then. When are you testing Ellie. Xx


----------



## OoOo

Get bding young. Goodluck xx


----------



## youngmamttc

Blackbarbie04 said:


> youngmamttc said:
> 
> 
> I think my OPK will be + by tonight/ tomorrow. It's dark today and I have got TMI! Loads of EWCM xx
> 
> That's good Youngmamttc!!! I guess we will be in the TWW together:happydance:!!! Are you using anything to help?? like preseed, cups, clomid, etc??Click to expand...

I took clomid 2-6 50mg. We're going the SMEP and using conceive plus every other time we BD. Im going to be elevating my bottom for half an hour afterwards too. What about you? xx:happydance:


----------



## OoOo

youngmamttc said:


> Blackbarbie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youngmamttc said:
> 
> 
> I think my OPK will be + by tonight/ tomorrow. It's dark today and I have got TMI! Loads of EWCM xx
> 
> That's good Youngmamttc!!! I guess we will be in the TWW together:happydance:!!! Are you using anything to help?? like preseed, cups, clomid, etc??Click to expand...
> 
> I took clomid 2-6 50mg. We're going the SMEP and using conceive plus every other time we BD. Im going to be elevating my bottom for half an hour afterwards too. What about you? xx:happydance:Click to expand...

Oh I thought the smep was eod but once pos opk to do it the day off the day after and then one day off then to dtd again. I'm probably wrong tho. Goodluck x


----------



## youngmamttc

OoOo said:


> youngmamttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackbarbie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youngmamttc said:
> 
> 
> I think my OPK will be + by tonight/ tomorrow. It's dark today and I have got TMI! Loads of EWCM xx
> 
> That's good Youngmamttc!!! I guess we will be in the TWW together:happydance:!!! Are you using anything to help?? like preseed, cups, clomid, etc??Click to expand...
> 
> I took clomid 2-6 50mg. We're going the SMEP and using conceive plus every other time we BD. Im going to be elevating my bottom for half an hour afterwards too. What about you? xx:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I thought the smep was eod but once pos opk to do it the day off the day after and then one day off then to dtd again. I'm probably wrong tho. Goodluck xClick to expand...


No your right. We done it CD 8 with conceive plus, Cd10 without, CD12 with and will be doing CD14 without, CD15 with, CD16without. Assuming i O on cd 14 that is lol :) 

xx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

youngmamttc said:


> Blackbarbie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youngmamttc said:
> 
> 
> I think my OPK will be + by tonight/ tomorrow. It's dark today and I have got TMI! Loads of EWCM xx
> 
> That's good Youngmamttc!!! I guess we will be in the TWW together:happydance:!!! Are you using anything to help?? like preseed, cups, clomid, etc??Click to expand...
> 
> I took clomid 2-6 50mg. We're going the SMEP and using conceive plus every other time we BD. Im going to be elevating my bottom for half an hour afterwards too. What about you? xx:happydance:Click to expand...


I'm taking preseed, clomid 3-7, and using cups.


----------



## RNmommy

So....12DPO today and I don't have any kind of a reliable line. I swear I had some faint faint lines on ICs this morning but that seems to be the case every time with them. :growlmad:
I've been cramping on and off. So based on my cycle last month, AF would be due tomorrow. I would think I'd have some kind of a line by now. :shrug:
This is my Answer from just now. I don't think I see anything.
 



Attached Files:







2fritest.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## youngmamttc

RNmommy said:


> So....12DPO today and I don't have any kind of a reliable line. I swear I had some faint faint lines on ICs this morning but that seems to be the case every time with them. :growlmad:
> I've been cramping on and off. So based on my cycle last month, AF would be due tomorrow. I would think I'd have some kind of a line by now. :shrug:
> This is my Answer from just now. I don't think I see anything.

I may be crazy but i see something! :D Fingers crossed x


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I swear I feel like I just ovulated!!! I had a pinching twinging pain in my pelvis area for about 60 sec and then it went away!!! Hopefully that was it


----------



## RNmommy

BlackBarbie - That's awesome!!! So tomorrow will be 1DPO!!!

OoOo - Have you tested yet??? :test:

youngmamttc - I think I do now when I look at it but I can't see anything on the strip anymore :(

I just ran to the store to pick up a couple of things and of course picked up more tests! :blush:
Except I didn't want to spend a butt load of money on them considering I just ordered those other ones from amazon for $50. So I got some cheapie Fact Plus blue dye just to appease my POAS urge. And now I wish I hadn't....
 



Attached Files:







fribluedye.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 4









fribluedye2.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## OoOo

I've not tested yet hun. Might try in morning. Ill be 10 dpo prob just try a ic until Monday. Trying to save frers as skint til payday at end month. I see something on frer but its prob my eyes. Hoping your af stays away xxxc


----------



## Blackbarbie04

another positive tonight. ..:wacko::dohh: idk!!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Well I'm feeling really discouraged tonight. Been having cramps off and on for last 6hrs. I think AF will be here soon :( too early bc only like 8dpo Idk need to talk to the dr about a short luteal phase or whatever its called during the two weeks after O.


----------



## youngmamttc

My temp shot up this morning so i think i may have missed my +OPK yesterday. They were pretty dark but i didnt think they were quite + yet :). 

Barbie looks like we might be in the TWW together, maybe your just having a long surge :D! 

RNmommy Oh no for awful blue dyes.

Ellie bean ive had a short LP the last few cycles too :( Mines usually about 12dpo though so i think thats just in the normal range but sometimes its been 8 days too. 

xx


----------



## OoOo

I'm 10dpo cd 23. Not tested. Holding out. Trying to wait until Monday :)


----------



## youngmamttc

I got my + OPK! :happydance:

Never had a + this dark before so hope its a good sign! xx
 



Attached Files:







photo (6).jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## youngmamttc

OoOo said:


> I'm 10dpo cd 23. Not tested. Holding out. Trying to wait until Monday :)

Such strong willpower. I'll be POAS tomorrow no doubt :haha: 

xx


----------



## OoOo

Lol At tomorrow. Ill probably give in by then. I really wanna hold out and use frer. Don't want to use ic at all cos they always give some sort of line and don't want to get hopes up


----------



## Blackbarbie04

youngmamttc said:


> I got my + OPK! :happydance:
> 
> Never had a + this dark before so hope its a good sign! xx

Fx for us both:happydance::thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## Ellie Bean

Well cramps have subsided today. Hoping that's a good sign. Maybe it was implantation cramps? Lol who knows


----------



## youngmamttc

Yeah fingers crossed for both of us barbie.

Ellie bean it may of been! Will keep all my crossables crossed for you xx


----------



## OoOo

How are you rnmommy have you tested again?? Xx


----------



## youngmamttc

How long should i expect my opks to be positive for? My 11AM one was + and my 6PM one is still +? xx


----------



## OoOo

Hiya young I had a pos one about 10am it stayed positive for approx 30 hours. About the same the cycle before to. You can ovulate anytime from first. plus to about 48hours. I think. X.


----------



## OoOo

I've got backache. Feels like af backache but I'm only cd23 so I dunno what's going on. Boobs about the same. They have been feeling bruised. I have been having night sweats. But that's all I've noticed. Trying to get past tomorrow before testing. Looking forward to BGT tonight on tv that should keep me occupied.


----------



## youngmamttc

My latest + is actually darker than this mornings + so i hope O is soon xx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

View attachment 616355


----------



## youngmamttc

that link didnt work for me hun sorry xx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

My opk today was darker than yesterday's. ..Picture wont upload


----------



## youngmamttc

Aww im glad to have someone in the TWW with me :D x


----------



## RNmommy

Well ladies, it looks like its on to next month for me. There was blood when I went to the bathroom. Not a whole lot, but its the beginning of AF, right on time - CD30. Hopefully I'll get better results this cycle. I'll check back in later. Just wanted to update. I'm on my phone now and it's a pain in the butt to type.


----------



## OoOo

RNmommy said:


> Well ladies, it looks like its on to next month for me. There was blood when I went to the bathroom. Not a whole lot, but its the beginning of AF, right on time - CD30. Hopefully I'll get better results this cycle. I'll check back in later. Just wanted to update. I'm on my phone now and it's a pain in the butt to type.

Sorry to hear that rnmommy. Wishing you all the best for next cycle. Are you going straight on 150 mg xxx


----------



## OoOo

Afm I'm 11 dpo. Cd 24. Have achy back still but no blood so maybe I've hurt back. Was sat on hard floor leaning over a puzzle yesterday for a few hours so maybe just that. I had a shower last night. My boobs for first time ever felt as painful as they did when I was pregnant. Every movement is painful by the end of the day. I feel almost bruised in my chest and under my arms all along the shape of my boobs. I'm testing tomorrow with my frer. Ill be 12 dpo. Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## youngmamttc

So sorry the hear that RNmommy.

Afm my uterus is so tender. Im cd14 and will be taking another OPK soon but is this normal on my first round of clomid. Its like a dull ache/cramp. Its not ouch sore its just uncomfortable even to DTD xx


----------



## OoOo

Yes young thats what I've had for the two cycles I took clomid. It hurt to bd and to sit down etc xx


----------



## youngmamttc

OoOo said:


> Yes young thats what I've had for the two cycles I took clomid. It hurt to bd and to sit down etc xx

Thank you. My OPK is back to - today :happydance: xx


----------



## OoOo

Woohoo. So you may have already ovulated. Tomorrow you'd be 1 dpo for sure. Goodluck fingers crossed for your bfp xx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

so, first two from the day before yesterday middle from yesterday and last one from this today. So what do yall think?


----------



## OoOo

Looks like you has a good surge Barbie. I caved in and tested today bfn with a frer. Feeling a bit disheartened to be honest. I'm due af on 23/24 th may I'm cd 24 today. 11 dpo. :(


----------



## RNmommy

Hi Ladies!

Well, I only ended up spotting a little yesterday. And a little again today but I feel like AF is going to full on start any minute now. Which is ok. Because that means I had another "somewhat regular" cycle again. I've got a game plan for this cycle. 
If by tonight AF is in full swing I'm going to go ahead and start my Clomid 150mg either tonight or tomorrow morning. I just ordered my OPKs for this cycle and they should be here by Wednesday. I'll go pick up some PreSeed when it gets a little closer to O. I've got my SoftCups ready. And once I confirm O (and not before) I am going to call and make my appt for progesterone check at 7DPO. 
Feels good to have a plan! :thumbup:
I am trying to remain positive. I honestly don't care if it takes me a few cycles to catch the eggie, as long as I know I'm popping them out like I should be. :haha:

OoOo - Sorry about the BFN this morning. Are you going to test again tomorrow morning??? FX!!!

BlackBarbie - Are in in the TWW now??? Thos were some nice OPKs!!!


----------



## OoOo

I'm going to wait until Tuesday rn mommy. Xx


----------



## RNmommy

OoOo - Your will power is amazing!!! I basically POAS every time I went to the bathroom! :haha:
But all it did was cause me headaches and anxiety about whether I saw a line or not. Not doing that again. Well, I will probably start POAS at 9DPO but I will be using better tests this time! They should be arriving next week. 

I am a little disapointed but to be honest, I'm okay with it. It was only my second cycle. And, if I get BFP on this new cycle, then I will be having a February baby! My 2 kids are January babies, and if I got BFP this past cycle, I would have had another January baby! Not that I would have GLADLY taken another January baby but...Boy oh boy....3 birthday parties all around the same time! :dohh:


----------



## OoOo

Cd25 11-12dpo bfn. Feel like giving up :(


----------



## OoOo

Progesterone bloods came back level is 56. Is that good?? Was taken in day 21


----------



## youngmamttc

Yeah thats a good level as far as im aware OoOo! 

I woke up this morning and my new temp put my chart at 3dpo!! I knew that wasnt right as that would of been the day before my strong + (on saturday) and i only had O pains yesterday (sunday). I had to change one of the temps and it took my crosshairs away, i put myself at about 1 dpo judging by my OPK and my O pains. I put my high temp on saturday down to sleeping without the window on friday night xx


----------



## OoOo

I didn't temp this month. I wasn't very good at it last month xxx


----------



## OoOo

Trying to keep myself busy my fert specialist is retired. So got a new one who is requesting all new tests. So I been busy booking df semen analysis appointment. And days 1-5 bloods for me. In due on 24th may acc to last months cycle and I go on holiday that day arrrrgh. So I'm hoping if am going to get af that I get it before Friday so I can squeeze bloods in and not have to wait a whole cycle again to get them done. New fert specialist said today she wants me to not take clomid this month until she sees me which might be June or July!!!! So se can decide my treatment further Pah ive only done two lots of clomid. I'm going to carry on with clomid my go have me 6 months worth!! I'm not wasting cycles just cos nhs can't get appointments and tests done quicker. Ffs!! Rant. And as for semen analysis partner and I have been pregnant 4times. God knows why she is wasting my time. She wants me to be checke for rubella immunity to which I already know I'm immune. Previous antenatal bloods show tht Ffs. Anyway I'm hoping I won't need her tests and appointments.


----------



## OoOo

I am in a good mood about my progesterone tho :). Has anyone tested xxxx


----------



## Ellie Bean

Sorry about all that oooo that stinks! I poas this morning bc today is when fertility friend predicted my period to start. Used a frer and looks like BFN to me so I plan to wait and test again Friday bc that'll be about 2 weeks after I Oed. Sorry to hear about AF rnmommy! Barbie those opks looked great fingers crossed u guys caught the egg! Good luck youngmamttc welcome to the tww!


----------



## OoOo

I may be wrong on my dpo. I could be less. I got pos opk weds 8th may. I think I may have ovulated Thursday or Friday am. I could be as few as 10dpo or as many as 12 if I ovulated on opk day. Af by dates of last af is due Friday. I'm just going to have to wait this out.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

So it looks like I am about 2-3 DPO today!!! I thought I was suppose to get my bloodwork done on the 28th , but i actually go in today:happydance:!!! I have to call so they can put my paperwork in the front now:happydance:!!! FX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I will start testing next Moday, I will be 9-10 DPO!!!

Have anyone heard from KMR??? I hope she's okay!!!!


----------



## youngmamttc

I was wondering about KMR too. Hope she's okay. I'll probably start testing Monday too I'll be 8dpo then. I'll be getting my bloods done then too xx


----------



## OoOo

I went faint this evening. Not sure what to make of it. A few days before my last pregnancy I had same thing. Hoping and praying it might be something. Probably means nothing. I am still warm though and I am boiling in bed at night but I've had that before too and sometimes it been nothing and stopped on day of af. Once I notice my legs were still boiling on day 27. Sure enough I was pregnant. Not sure whether to test tomorrow. I don't think I will as it just makes me feel sad all day. Might wait for a few more days xx


----------



## RNmommy

OoOo - I'm sorry about the BFN and about the crazy doctor. I don't blame you for wanting to continue to take Clomid if you have to move on to next cycle. I'd hate to throw away a couple of cycles just because they can't get things straightened out. But FX you get BFP this cycle and then you don't have to worry about!!! FX!!!!:hugs:

youngmamttc & Blackbarbie - I hope your TWW passes wuickly and ends with BFP!!!

EllieBean - Thanks. It's ok though, I feel good about the cycle I am going into. this is going to be my cycle!!! :thumbup: 
Sorry about the FRER...do you have a pic???


As for me....
I am considering today CD2. I spotted that one time on Saturday but nothing after that. I spotted on and off on Sunday all day. My doc told me to count spotting as CD 1. But I can't justify counting that one episode on Saturday as it. So today is CD 2....
I took my Clomid 150mg today. I have decided to try CD2-6 and see if that makes any sort of a difference. Hopefully it will make me O a day or so sooner. :shrug:

*Sigh* So now I wait again.... OPKs should arrive by Wednesday in plenty of time for when I need them :happydance:


----------



## OoOo

Goodluck. 2-6 seemed to suit me better. Hoping 150. Is the boost you need xxx will keep you posted on me


----------



## RNmommy

How many DPO are you today?? Still feeling faint & hot?? That is a good sign. Keeping my FX they're pregnancy symptoms!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Getting very agitated look at this you guyswhat do you think. .. Too many days for a positive opk!!!! 







am I losing it or what????:dohh::nope::growlmad::shrug:


----------



## OoOo

Rn mommy. I got pos opk on 8th may. If I ovulated that day I'd be 13dpo if I ovulated on the Thursday or Friday I could be 12 or as few as 11dpo. My last cycle was on 29th cd bleeding started so =28 days long. I'm cd 26. Friday is day 29. I am absolutely boiling and I can feel it. Hoping its good. How are you getting on with the high dose clomid? Any hot flashes? I feel like I've got a permanent hot flash. If that makes sense x


----------



## OoOo

I'm not testing today. Going to try wait xx


----------



## OoOo

That control line looks really faint Barbie maybe it's a dodgy test. My control line in ov test is always medium dark. But your test line is fairly dark isn't it.


----------



## youngmamttc

I agree control line looks super faint barbie! 

How is everyone? Im 2dpo :) going to start testing at 8dpo cos ive got an addiction haha! xx


----------



## OoOo

How are you Ellie. Have you tested. We're approx same in dates. Hoping we both get bfp I'm not testing today. Going to try and wait until Thursday. I'm due Friday. Going on holiday that afternoon so hoping witch goes on holiday for 9 months. I could be as less as 11 dpo or as much as 13 dpo. Depends how long after opk that I ovulated. It went positive 8th may at 1030am. So it's anyone's guess. I'm cd 26.


----------



## OoOo

Hi young. Hoping your tww goes fast. The last few days drag :( I've decided not to test today and I am going to wait until Thursday. Ill be cd28 that day. Af usually strikes cd29.


----------



## OoOo

Shaking!!! Just got a faint bfp. It came up straight away. It's pink!!! I'm shaking. It wasn't fmu but something told me to test. I am going to do another test in the morning. This could be it. I want to scream with joy but I need to see it a bit clearer. So I'm going to do fmu in the morning. Ill post straight away.


----------



## youngmamttc

OMG CONGRATS! Have you posted a pic anywhere i wanna be nebby?

IM SO HAPPY FOR YOU! H&H 9mo! Hopefully i'll be joining you in 2 weeks xx


----------



## OoOo

No I took one but I can't see it good on it. In person it's there and it came up while test working. I got two cheapies I'm going to hold my wee all night try testing about 7 pm see if I get the same. I had a faint one like this before and I was preg. After days of clear bfn. I'm praying it will get darker. I'm still really warm xxx


----------



## youngmamttc

Aww im super happy for you. Keep us updated later! xx


----------



## OoOo

Here's the test I know it's faint but it was straight away I saw it. Hoping one later will be darker. https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=131216


----------



## OoOo

Thank you so much all you girls for listening to me moan every day you've been brill and if it is a bfp and gets darker I'm staying in this group you've all been fab xxx


----------



## youngmamttc

I see it! Them tests are rubbish for giving lines they're always so faint, i bet that would be so much darker on a FRER! xx


----------



## OoOo

I thought I saw something yesterday but after an hour threw it away today I saw it straight away but I know it's super faint. I had one like this before and it came up better on a llyods chemist own brand. I'm going to hold til 7pm if I can and do another if that is similar ill probably do last cheapie in morning then on Thursday use my frer. Praying this is it.


----------



## OoOo

Here's the test wet. Can you see anything? This is when I fist saw a hint of line.


----------



## OoOo

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=131226


----------



## youngmamttc

Yes i see it on that one too! xx


----------



## OoOo

Do you see it now its drying. 
I can see it clear irl now it's drying. https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=131234


----------



## youngmamttc

Super clear now its drying! Can see that with no tweaking or screen tilting CONGRATS! xx


----------



## OoOo

Oh god I hope so. Ill retest this evening. Please let this be it xx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I see a line as well go ahead on then, I'm hoping I'm right behind you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OoOo

Thanks girls. Trying to hold wee until later xx


----------



## Ellie Bean

OoOo said:


> How are you Ellie. Have you tested. We're approx same in dates. Hoping we both get bfp I'm not testing today. Going to try and wait until Thursday. I'm due Friday. Going on holiday that afternoon so hoping witch goes on holiday for 9 months. I could be as less as 11 dpo or as much as 13 dpo. Depends how long after opk that I ovulated. It went positive 8th may at 1030am. So it's anyone's guess. I'm cd 26.

I'm cd36 today, like 11-12dpo. Had neg frer yesterday. My breasts are supper sore and have some blue veins on top but who knows if that's pregnancy s/s or something else. Plan to test again this weekend if AF doesn't show. I'm pretty good was discouraged with the neg yesterday but prob too early. I've had some uterus cramps/pains on and off since last fri. Soooo soon hoping for a bfp for all of us soon!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

That's great OoOo I think I see it too!!! Good luck lady!


----------



## OoOo

I did a test at 8pm same result faint bfp. Holding out til morning to do 1 more and do a frer aswell. I'm still boiling!! Cd27 ill be in morning


----------



## Ellie Bean

Well started spotting very light pink today so I think I'm prob out this month. I'm going to wait to count cd 1 until I have a day with bright red bleeding bc last month think I started too early and had AF for almost two weeks. Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## OoOo

Tested 5am faint bfp. Wondering whether to dip my frer. Has anyone got a good line even when ic are faint ?


----------



## OoOo

Still shaking!! Can't believe after days of nothing on these tests that I've got 3 faint bfps in a row. I'm so scared to test with frer yet incase it needs a day or so cos frer says 25miu. Ic are 10miu. I'm so happy but so worried. Can't tell df until I'm 200% sure. I'm about 97% sure. I am still warm xx


----------



## OoOo

I'm cd27 I'm 12-14 dpo going by opks Ewcm and pains.


----------



## OoOo

As luck would have it I have a doctors appointment tomorrow at 930am. I'm hoping to do my frer by then so I can tell him I'm pregnant. Meant to see him to get progesterone results. I know those but kept the appointment in hope. Can I ask I've had miscarriages. Progesterone not identified as cause but do you think I could ask for supplements due to recurrent miscarriages. Tho my progesterone is high when checked on day 21 at 56. Do any ladies that have used them think that these may help me x


----------



## apuchu

So I'm on my second cycle of Clomid, and last Friday my doctor detected a huge follie, and I was told to come back Monday.

So come weekend, DH and I did some BD, and I went back to the doctor on Monday. However, the office was packed, and I had to go to work, so I had to go the next day... which was a Tuesday. Anyway, we BDed Sunday, Monday, Tuesday nights to be sure. My temp was up, Monday by 36.8C. But Tuesday, it went down to 36.2, and when my doctor checked, the follie was gone! :ninja:

What the eff happened? How can my follie just disappear like that? :shrug:

Now I'm continuing my temp but I'm so sad and confused now. Especially since I have to take a break from Clomid, since I need to be overseas for work next month. :confused:

Anyone else had the same experience?


----------



## OoOo

Where could it have disappeared to :s maybe it released into you womb and he couldn't find it?? You might still have a chance. Never heard of anything like it but welcome xx


----------



## OoOo

Beginning to feel doubtful. Did frer negative. Got no more ic left so can't see if I'm getting the same line. Ill have to buy a test tomorrow. I keep looking at ics but I'm now doubting the lines that came up in time limit. Could I get 3 tests go funny in a row even tho ones days before we're clearly neg. :( I'm still warm. Just feel like limbo.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

OoOo said:


> Beginning to feel doubtful. Did frer negative. Got no more ic left so can't see if I'm getting the same line. Ill have to buy a test tomorrow. I keep looking at ics but I'm now doubting the lines that came up in time limit. Could I get 3 tests go funny in a row even tho ones days before we're clearly neg. :( I'm still warm. Just feel like limbo.

Don't get doubtful just yet. Frer could just not be detecting enough hcg. I really don't exactly know how many dpo I am but I plan on testing Memorial Day!!! Maybe I'll have good news then!!!


----------



## OoOo

I hope that's the case Barbie and I really hope you get your good news. I just thought frer are the best. I'm off on hol Friday. Not sure whether to buy test take it with me or just go on holiday and forget it see if af turns up. Ill prob buy test and take it with me do it on the ship xx


----------



## youngmamttc

Did you do it with FMU? Maybe it was too diluted? xx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Well if go by my calendar that my doc gave me I am between 5-6 DPO!!! I have some very light brown spots on my undies, but nothing else:shrug:. Could this mean implantation bleeding??? When I wipe I don't see anything else either TMI IK!!!! At first when I checked earlier it was a little and then I checked again and it was a few more drops... Have anyone else had this issue?:wacko:


----------



## youngmamttc

OOO it could be Barbie! Good luck! xx


----------



## RNmommy

OoOo said:


> Beginning to feel doubtful. Did frer negative. Got no more ic left so can't see if I'm getting the same line. Ill have to buy a test tomorrow. I keep looking at ics but I'm now doubting the lines that came up in time limit. Could I get 3 tests go funny in a row even tho ones days before we're clearly neg. :( I'm still warm. Just feel like limbo.

You're right about the sensitivities. Ive seen ladies on here call FR about the testing sensitivities. They said that it's normally 12.5miu :shrug:
But then I've seen ladies say differently. I think they just vary so much from test to test. I got a faint line on IC before anything else because I had the 10miu ones. Have you gotten another test?? I'm keeping everything crossed for you. I would get some tests to take with you!




Blackbarbie04 said:


> Well if go by my calendar that my doc gave me I am between 5-6 DPO!!! I have some very light brown spots on my undies, but nothing else:shrug:. Could this mean implantation bleeding??? When I wipe I don't see anything else either TMI IK!!!! At first when I checked earlier it was a little and then I checked again and it was a few more drops... Have anyone else had this issue?:wacko:


It could be!!! I didn't have that with either of my pregnancies but the timing seems right. I know a lot of ladies on here have that happen. I wish I did, then at least I'd feel like something was going on in there :rofl:
FX for you! Have you tested?


Apuchu - I really have no idea what could have happened. Once the egg releases into your uterus I would think the "follicle" he saw wouldn't be there anymore or at least smaller. I honestly don't know how that works. But welcome to our group!


AFM - I am CD4. AF still there but light. Should be gone by Friday. Then the countdown to O begins! :haha:
I got my OPKs in the mail today! And of course peed on one right away. :rofl:
I'm not sure why. I think it's because I see these ladies posting about Clomid giving false positives when you take OPK within a certain number of days of taking it. But it never happens to me. My second line was very light. :shrug:
I hope this isn't a sign that the Clomid isn't working again. Although, I don't remember getting +OPK close to taking Clomid when I was TTC my daughter. Who knows. I'm not peeing on anything again until at least CD9. I don't want to waste my sticks! 

I am worried about KMR. Has anyone heard from her???


----------



## Blackbarbie04

RNmommy said:


> OoOo said:
> 
> 
> Beginning to feel doubtful. Did frer negative. Got no more ic left so can't see if I'm getting the same line. Ill have to buy a test tomorrow. I keep looking at ics but I'm now doubting the lines that came up in time limit. Could I get 3 tests go funny in a row even tho ones days before we're clearly neg. :( I'm still warm. Just feel like limbo.
> 
> You're right about the sensitivities. Ive seen ladies on here call FR about the testing sensitivities. They said that it's normally 12.5miu :shrug:
> But then I've seen ladies say differently. I think they just vary so much from test to test. I got a faint line on IC before anything else because I had the 10miu ones. Have you gotten another test?? I'm keeping everything crossed for you. I would get some tests to take with you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackbarbie04 said:
> 
> 
> Well if go by my calendar that my doc gave me I am between 5-6 DPO!!! I have some very light brown spots on my undies, but nothing else:shrug:. Could this mean implantation bleeding??? When I wipe I don't see anything else either TMI IK!!!! At first when I checked earlier it was a little and then I checked again and it was a few more drops... Have anyone else had this issue?:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It could be!!! I didn't have that with either of my pregnancies but the timing seems right. I know a lot of ladies on here have that happen. I wish I did, then at least I'd feel like something was going on in there :rofl:
> FX for you! Have you tested?
> 
> 
> Apuchu - I really have no idea what could have happened. Once the egg releases into your uterus I would think the "follicle" he saw wouldn't be there anymore or at least smaller. I honestly don't know how that works. But welcome to our group!
> 
> 
> AFM - I am CD4. AF still there but light. Should be gone by Friday. Then the countdown to O begins! :haha:
> I got my OPKs in the mail today! And of course peed on one right away. :rofl:
> I'm not sure why. I think it's because I see these ladies posting about Clomid giving false positives when you take OPK within a certain number of days of taking it. But it never happens to me. My second line was very light. :shrug:
> I hope this isn't a sign that the Clomid isn't working again. Although, I don't remember getting +OPK close to taking Clomid when I was TTC my daughter. Who knows. I'm not peeing on anything again until at least CD9. I don't want to waste my sticks!
> 
> I am worried about KMR. Has anyone heard from her???Click to expand...


No not yet trying to wait until Memorial Day. 

I was wondering the same about kmr


----------



## OoOo

I've not got any test yet I might get a pack and take them with me along with tampons and clomid. :s no sign of af. Last month I had pos opk eve of day 15 had a 28 day cycle. Had period exactly 14 days later so today is cd 28 for me but this cycle got opk on morning of day 13. So my af should have been here yesterday. Acc to opk timeframe. So I could be 13-15 dpo today. Going to test on holiday if I don't get af. Thinking of everyone. Will check in before I go and update any news x thank you for support.


----------



## OoOo

Eve of day 14 last cycle not day 15 but it was pos like at late eve. But still af was here in morning of 14 days past first pos opk. This cycle I had pos on cd 13 at 10am and today is 15 days past pos opk. So do I count myself as late now?? Going to get some llyod chemist tests because they were good when I used them before. I also used them to check hcg after mc. They seemed good. I woke up last night in hot flush. My feet were on fire. I throw the quilts off myself. My boobs feel about the same since opk. Hurt by evening. I felt faint twice last night. And big sick yesterday but not sure if it was just cos I was upset about tests. Trying to think positive x


----------



## Lilianita

RNmommy said:


> OoOo said:
> 
> 
> Beginning to feel doubtful. Did frer negative. Got no more ic left so can't see if I'm getting the same line. Ill have to buy a test tomorrow. I keep looking at ics but I'm now doubting the lines that came up in time limit. Could I get 3 tests go funny in a row even tho ones days before we're clearly neg. :( I'm still warm. Just feel like limbo.
> 
> You're right about the sensitivities. Ive seen ladies on here call FR about the testing sensitivities. They said that it's normally 12.5miu :shrug:
> But then I've seen ladies say differently. I think they just vary so much from test to test. I got a faint line on IC before anything else because I had the 10miu ones. Have you gotten another test?? I'm keeping everything crossed for you. I would get some tests to take with you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackbarbie04 said:
> 
> 
> Well if go by my calendar that my doc gave me I am between 5-6 DPO!!! I have some very light brown spots on my undies, but nothing else:shrug:. Could this mean implantation bleeding??? When I wipe I don't see anything else either TMI IK!!!! At first when I checked earlier it was a little and then I checked again and it was a few more drops... Have anyone else had this issue?:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It could be!!! I didn't have that with either of my pregnancies but the timing seems right. I know a lot of ladies on here have that happen. I wish I did, then at least I'd feel like something was going on in there :rofl:
> FX for you! Have you tested?
> 
> 
> Apuchu - I really have no idea what could have happened. Once the egg releases into your uterus I would think the "follicle" he saw wouldn't be there anymore or at least smaller. I honestly don't know how that works. But welcome to our group!
> 
> 
> AFM - I am CD4. AF still there but light. Should be gone by Friday. Then the countdown to O begins! :haha:
> I got my OPKs in the mail today! And of course peed on one right away. :rofl:
> I'm not sure why. I think it's because I see these ladies posting about Clomid giving false positives when you take OPK within a certain number of days of taking it. But it never happens to me. My second line was very light. :shrug:
> I hope this isn't a sign that the Clomid isn't working again. Although, I don't remember getting +OPK close to taking Clomid when I was TTC my daughter. Who knows. I'm not peeing on anything again until at least CD9. I don't want to waste my sticks!
> 
> I am worried about KMR. Has anyone heard from her???Click to expand...



Hi buddie!. Long time no see, I am so sorry for not coming to check on you earlier. But here I am catching up the latest news. I hope the next cycle will be your cycle!, I will be coming more frequently so keep positive, so in this cycle are you planning to do an scan after the +opk?

Baby dust for all ladies in this TTC with clomid! :hugs:


----------



## Kezmama

Hi Ladies id love to join your group...im on cycle #2 clomid, i conceived first month last month but sadly miscarried at 5 weeks again....I say again because that was my 4th loss all at 5 weeks, but this week i finally got some answers!!! i have elevated t cells which attacks pregnancy from the begining!! So im now on 10mg Prednisone daily so to suppress my immune system so when i get pregnant it doesnt see the pregnancy as a foreign object AGAIN....So im hoping that this month we get lucky again im on CD5 and i started taking my clomid on CD2-6...im also on asprin 100mg daily and progesterone from ovulation..I also need to mention that i have a baby girl whos 2, she was conceived first try with no complications!!! But the last 17 months for us have been so hard heres hoping its going to get alot easier.....Good luck to all you ladies xxxx


----------



## OoOo

Hi and welcome xx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Welcome Kezmama and Lillianita!!!!:happydance:

4 More days until I will test!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babywish411

I have a Clomid question for you ladies. I'm currently on my 5th cycle of clomid. The first 4 months I took it cd5-9, this cycle I took it 3-7. Anyone have good luck when switching the days? I'm currently on cd18, and on my 4th day of positive OPKs, my temp hasn't risen like it should once ovulation occurs. I've been 97.6 and the last 2 days 97.9, today I have severe left side pain, the worst since being on Clomid, is that a good sign or bad sign? I'm worried I skrewed up my cycle switching the days I took the clomid.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Well AF has officially started. Counting yesterday as cd 1 bc was light flow all day and how today is bringt red and heavier. Plan to take clomid 3-7 again for round #2. Hope it works to shorten my cycle and makes me O earlier bc the first round made me O a few days later and AF started a few days later. So very much hoping for a June BFP!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Babywish411 Im sorry I don't know much about clomid yet. Maybe some of the other ladies will have some good thoughts for u.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

babywish411 said:


> I have a Clomid question for you ladies. I'm currently on my 5th cycle of clomid. The first 4 months I took it cd5-9, this cycle I took it 3-7. Anyone have good luck when switching the days? I'm currently on cd18, and on my 4th day of positive OPKs, my temp hasn't risen like it should once ovulation occurs. I've been 97.6 and the last 2 days 97.9, today I have severe left side pain, the worst since being on Clomid, is that a good sign or bad sign? I'm worried I skrewed up my cycle switching the days I took the clomid.

My doctor recommended switching me to 3-7 due to the chance of having more follicles mature. On my first cycle of Clomid I tempted and I knew the exact dat that I ovulated b/c of my temp change and my temp rise. this month I did not temp b/c I had misplaced my device and just found it a few days ago. Shame on me!!!!!!:dohh: I was hurting so bad last month when I was on Clomid, but this month the only side effects I had were night sweats and hot flashes. This is my 2nd round. Have the doctor verified that you have been ovulating by your progesterone levels?:thumbup:


----------



## RNmommy

Lilianita said:


> Hi buddie!. Long time no see, I am so sorry for not coming to check on you earlier. But here I am catching up the latest news. I hope the next cycle will be your cycle!, I will be coming more frequently so keep positive, so in this cycle are you planning to do an scan after the +opk?
> 
> Baby dust for all ladies in this TTC with clomid! :hugs:

I hope I will get good news this cycle, too! I decided to take my Clomid CD2-6 this time and I will make sure I am 7DPO when I have my progesterone level checked. I'm just very frustrated that they weren't taking into account I was only 3DPO last cycle when I had it checked. So I really don't know if I ovulated or not. :shrug:
I'm feeling very positive about this cycle, though....FX




Kezmama said:


> Hi Ladies id love to join your group...im on cycle #2 clomid, i conceived first month last month but sadly miscarried at 5 weeks again....I say again because that was my 4th loss all at 5 weeks, but this week i finally got some answers!!! i have elevated t cells which attacks pregnancy from the begining!! So im now on 10mg Prednisone daily so to suppress my immune system so when i get pregnant it doesnt see the pregnancy as a foreign object AGAIN....So im hoping that this month we get lucky again im on CD5 and i started taking my clomid on CD2-6...im also on asprin 100mg daily and progesterone from ovulation..I also need to mention that i have a baby girl whos 2, she was conceived first try with no complications!!! But the last 17 months for us have been so hard heres hoping its going to get alot easier.....Good luck to all you ladies xxxx

Welcome!!! And I am glad they figured out what was going on! FX you get BFP this month!!




babywish411 said:


> I have a Clomid question for you ladies. I'm currently on my 5th cycle of clomid. The first 4 months I took it cd5-9, this cycle I took it 3-7. Anyone have good luck when switching the days? I'm currently on cd18, and on my 4th day of positive OPKs, my temp hasn't risen like it should once ovulation occurs. I've been 97.6 and the last 2 days 97.9, today I have severe left side pain, the worst since being on Clomid, is that a good sign or bad sign? I'm worried I skrewed up my cycle switching the days I took the clomid.

I took it CD3-7 when I got BFP with daughter. I took it CD3-7 the first 2 cycles this time and for the third one I decided to switch it up. I really don't think it's going to hurt anything. I've seen ladies on here whose doctors have had them start taking it on CD1-5. I'm not sure if it really makes a difference or not, so I figured I'd give it a try and see if it changes my luck a little! FX for yoU!



Ellie Bean said:


> Well AF has officially started. Counting yesterday as cd 1 bc was light flow all day and how today is bringt red and heavier. Plan to take clomid 3-7 again for round #2. Hope it works to shorten my cycle and makes me O earlier bc the first round made me O a few days later and AF started a few days later. So very much hoping for a June BFP!

I'm sorry about AF! And I do hope it doesn't make you O late again. FX for you too!


AFM - I am CD5 and still have a little bit of AF on & off. I haven't had to use a tampon today, just pantiliners so I'm hoping tomorrow she'll be all gone :thumbup:
I take my last dose of Clomid 150mg tomorrow :happydance:
I'm over all of these hot flashes! That seems to be the only thing that has been bothering me. So...now I just wait patiently for the next few days to pass. :haha:


----------



## Kezmama

babywish411 said:


> I have a Clomid question for you ladies. I'm currently on my 5th cycle of clomid. The first 4 months I took it cd5-9, this cycle I took it 3-7. Anyone have good luck when switching the days? I'm currently on cd18, and on my 4th day of positive OPKs, my temp hasn't risen like it should once ovulation occurs. I've been 97.6 and the last 2 days 97.9, today I have severe left side pain, the worst since being on Clomid, is that a good sign or bad sign? I'm worried I skrewed up my cycle switching the days I took the clomid.

My only experience is last month when I took 50mg clomid cd2-6... Ovulated cd14... Bd cd10 through to cd15 !! No monitoring and we got pregnant!!! Sadly I miscarried but we found out that because I have elevated T cells which I know take prednisone for..so fingers crossed we get pregnant again quickly, it was my 4th miscarriage :)


----------



## OoOo

Af here &#128549; I give up on those tests. Never using them again. Ever. :(. Cd1. Back to the beginning again :/ round 3. Disheartened.


----------



## OoOo

I feel like giving up altogether.


----------



## youngmamttc

Oh OoOo how awful for you! Im so sorry hun! 

I hate them too i had lines on them this month just after AF but i know they can be okay for some people xx


----------



## Kezmama

OoOo said:


> I feel like giving up altogether.

Don't give up :hugs:


----------



## OoOo

Thank you x I'm off on holiday today so I or that to look forward to. I'm starting clomid tomorrow cd2. One thing I'm not doing this cycle is I am not testing before af is due. I will prob use opks. But that's it. Be back in a week. Goodluck to you all trying xx


----------



## Ellie Bean

Good luck oooo! I'm not sure if I'm even going to use opks this month we'll see. What do u ladies recommend using? I have been using the smiley digitals but they're expensive and we're going on 9months so thinking about get a larger amount of the cheapies for a better price.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

OoOo said:


> Af here &#55357;&#56869; I give up on those tests. Never using them again. Ever. :(. Cd1. Back to the beginning again :/ round 3. Disheartened.

Don't give up OoOo. I believe everything happens for a reason. Maybe it'll take the 3rd time to be the charm.:hugs:


----------



## Blackbarbie04

OoOo said:



> Thank you x I'm off on holiday today so I or that to look forward to. I'm starting clomid tomorrow cd2. One thing I'm not doing this cycle is I am not testing before af is due. I will prob use opks. But that's it. Be back in a week. Goodluck to you all trying xx


We will miss you and don't forget about us when you return!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

9 months of ttc


----------



## RNmommy

OoOo said:


> Af here &#55357;&#56869; I give up on those tests. Never using them again. Ever. :(. Cd1. Back to the beginning again :/ round 3. Disheartened.

OoOo - I'm so sorry! :hugs:
Please don't give up! I know how defeated you feel, but we're goinna get our BFPs!!!



Ellie Bean said:


> Good luck oooo! I'm not sure if I'm even going to use opks this month we'll see. What do u ladies recommend using? I have been using the smiley digitals but they're expensive and we're going on 9months so thinking about get a larger amount of the cheapies for a better price.

I would recommend getting the cheapies. I have ordered them from early-pregnancy-tests.com and gotten a pretty good deal. Last cycle I ordered some from clinicalguardga store on ebay and they were great andreal cheap. This time I ordered some early-pregnancy-test.com ones again but ordered them through ebay because the were a little cheaper that way. :haha:

AFM - I am CD6. AF has stopped. :happydance:
So in a couple more days I will start using my OPKs. I HATE WAITING!!!!


----------



## youngmamttc

Everyones been quiet! I hope your all okay. I have an update! I _think_ my eggo is preggo! Its early days im 9dpo but what do you think?
 



Attached Files:







photo (13) tweak2.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Blackbarbie04

youngmamttc said:


> Everyones been quiet! I hope your all okay. I have an update! I _think_ my eggo is preggo! Its early days im 9dpo but what do you think?

I definitely see a line! !! Woohoo!!! Had my progesterone levels checked today and he said that they were good but wants them higher. So if it doesn't work this month I'm going to 150. Took a test this morning with 2mu and got a bfn so I'm playing the waiting game!!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

youngmamttc said:


> Everyones been quiet! I hope your all okay. I have an update! I _think_ my eggo is preggo! Its early days im 9dpo but what do you think?

I think I see a line too! Good luck!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Well I'm cd 7 today, took my last clomid a little bit ago. So far no side effects at all this time. Hoping it works better this cycle. So far my period was shorter than usual so that's a huge improvement from last time. Hope I O earlier this month too. I've decided no opks this month just going to wing it.


----------



## Kezmama

youngmamttc said:


> Everyones been quiet! I hope your all okay. I have an update! I _think_ my eggo is preggo! Its early days im 9dpo but what do you think?

Oh yay I see a definate line xxx congrats and with a line looking that good I'm saying twins xxxx


----------



## youngmamttc

So the top test is last nights test dried. The bottom 2 are this mornings tests. 

Is this really it?!?! xx
 



Attached Files:







photo (17) tweak.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Kezmama

youngmamttc said:


> So the top test is last nights test dried. The bottom 2 are this mornings tests.
> 
> Is this really it?!?! xx

It sure looks like it to me can you get a frer? X


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ellie Bean said:


> Well I'm cd 7 today, took my last clomid a little bit ago. So far no side effects at all this time. Hoping it works better this cycle. So far my period was shorter than usual so that's a huge improvement from last time. Hope I O earlier this month too. I've decided no opks this month just going to wing it.

Me too Ellie Bean... I get so disappointed when it doesn't work!!! Just going ot go by the calendar my Doc gave me!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## youngmamttc

Good luck girls!! xxx


----------



## Ellie Bean

Thanks! Barbie...hopefully being more relaxed about it will help Ya get our bfps!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Help us**. Youngmama when do u plan to test with an frer or a different brand?


----------



## youngmamttc

Oh i thought i'd already posted it here lol! I done this FRER at 9am today after a four hour hold xxx
 



Attached Files:







photo (19).jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Blackbarbie04

youngmamttc said:


> Oh i thought i'd already posted it here lol! I done this FRER at 9am today after a four hour hold xxx


Youngmamttc, how may dpo are you?:happydance:


----------



## Ellie Bean

I def see a second line! Fingers crossed for u! Happy and healthy 9 months for u!


----------



## youngmamttc

10dpo :) xx


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yay that's very exciting!


----------



## RNmommy

Hi Ladies! Sorry I haven't been on here, it's been really busy in my house lately. 

Youngmamattc - CONGRATS!!!! That is super exciting! I am so happy for you! When are you planning your first doctor visit?

As for me...CD 13 and no positive OPK yet. I'm guessing if its like the other cycles I should get one in the next couple of days. I went and got some Preseed for this cycle. Fingers crossed for a BFP!

I'm on my phone right now, but I'll check back in later and catch up.


----------



## youngmamttc

RNmommy said:


> Youngmamattc - CONGRATS!!!! That is super exciting! I am so happy for you! When are you planning your first doctor visit?

I honestly have no idea, Im going to ring up and book in with the midwife on monday when AF is officially one day late lol xx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I am between 12-13 DPO today so I will be testing when i get home today. Didn't have a test this morning... Been crampy and didn't feel to good last night so either AF is on her way or my eggy is making me sick. We shall see!!!!!!!!!!!!! FX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Barbies did you test?!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ellie Bean said:


> Barbies did you test?!

No not yet. AF suppose to have come yesterday not here yet. Waiting until Tuesday if no show taking a test then. .. fingers still crossed!!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Haven't bought a test yet.


----------



## OoOo

I'm back home. Congrats young. Still feelin a bit sorry for myself. Had a nice holiday. Had a talk with df who thinks we should just give up cos the clomid isn't workin tried explaining that it has worked in making me ovulate but that just equals our chance of conceiving like a normal couple. He wants us just to give up. I'm heartbroken. He said we can try this month cos I'd taken my tablet of clomid the day before he said this. All I can do is cry. I've told him I'm goin to carry on with tablets and testing because I don't want to give up. He says we can just go back to normal and if it happens naturally that's ok but he doesn't understand I am only ovulating on clomid so if I give up those I have no chance. He says he wants a baby but we've been through so much and what if we have another mc etc. he said were trying this month an that's it. I'm cd 10 today. Feeling un hopeful. I mean what's the point. 3rd round no bfp and a df who's heart isn't in it. :( so much hurt that I don't even feel like trying. He'll probably moan when I pester him about sex for the next few days. :(


----------



## youngmamttc

Oh OoOo im so sorry hun! I'd scream if DH said that to me! Hopefully he changes his mind for you hun. Good luck for this month i'll be keeping everything crossed for you! xx


----------



## OoOo

I feel like screaming. He even said its my fault I can't have babies anymore. I cried and explained I did ovulate this month gone and just didn't get caught. He then said I must be blaming him. I don't think I should even bother him for sex this week. No point really.


----------



## Kezmama

OoOo I'm so sorry you have to put up with that from your DH, it's hard enough when your trying without horrible comments :(( don't give up its so worth it in the end xxx good luck this month xxx


----------



## Jamaica2004

OoOo I am so sorry to hear that. I am in the same boat as you are. DH does not want to try anymore. he says that if it happens it was ment to be but I don't ovulate with out clomid either.


----------



## OoOo

Exactly I don't understand why they don't realise that if we don't try clomid then we have no chance. My df is now refusing to do semen analysis cos he knows my new fertility dr will not give anymore clomid until his test is done. I've been through so many tests and invasive at that and he can't even do 1 sample. I'm so upset. I've text him today cos I took clomid this month so I was trying to tell him I'm fertile this week. He's just ignored me. I've been through mc and d&cs and all that means nothing. :(


----------



## OoOo

Cd11 today. Not got any opks so just going by pains and cm. no signs yet.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

ooOO I am so sorry to hear about that!!! :hugs: This is a trying time for us all, IDK why TTC is so hard for those who really and truly want mmore kids!! 

I was suppose to start my cycle on 6/1/13, but it has not shown yet, I hope it hurry and come so I can get Cycle 3 150 mg over with.:nope: I took a dollar pregnancy test and it was negative so I think I am out for this cycle. If it's true that Clomid makes you ovulate 5-10 days after the last pill then that means I would have ovulated around 5/13/13-5/18/13 going on that alone. If I calculate by my average CD length which is 33 days then I would have ovulated on 5/20/13-5/25/13 so IDK, just waiting on come information to help ease the waiting...

What do ya'll think???????:cry:


----------



## Ellie Bean

OoOo that's too bad that he's being like that. hang in there! Imcd 13 today waiting to O. Just going by s/s and bding every otherday. Youngmamttc what was ur trick for getting a bfp?


----------



## OoOo

I text him today saying exactly what I think. I can't say it in person cos I always cry and can never get it out. He says he didn't realise how upset I was and that he thought he had to have loads more tests he now says he will do sample as he now understands clomid is making me ovulate and that we just have to hang in there for our lucky month. So got to rebook to do sample and keep trying I guess. But I feel co of all this upset that my heart isn't in it. I also did something stupid this month I took 50mg extra cos df said tho would be our last try so for this month I have taken 150mg clomid instead of 100mg. I did ovulate on 100 with prog of 56. I just thought the extra tablet might make more than one egg and a bit better chances. I know it's stupid but I was upset and didn't know which way was up. So we are carrying on trying. I'm expecting to ov from cd13 as I've had opks go positive cd14 and cd13 these past few months. Going to start bding tonight through to Tuesday which will be cd 18. Thank you for all your kind messages. I've been a mess today. I wish I could say it all out loud but I can never get the words out for tears


----------



## OoOo

Barbie both my cycles I ovulated 6 days after my clomid. Maybe you are preggers. Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## OoOo

Cd 12 achy uterus tender feeling has started today.


----------



## youngmamttc

I did the SMEP and used conceive plus (bit like preseed) Every other time we BD. I kept pillows under my bum for 30-60 minutes after every time we BD too :) xxx


----------



## OoOo

Hi young I am thinking of try that. I bd cd 10 and this morning cd12. What day should I bd now ? As I got opk cd13 last cycle so not sure whether to bd tomorrow cd13 and 14. Or wait til cd14 and miss tomorrow. Got no opks. But last two months got pos on cd14 and cd13. Had 28 day cycles. So I'm thinking I'd get pos tomorrow. My uterus has started hurting. So if I say my pos tomorrow would you bd 3 days in row or still do cd 10, 12, 14, 15,16, 17or cd 10, 12, 13, 14,15,16,17. Maybe baby app says to bd until Monday next week. With Thursday cd14 marked as likely ov.


----------



## youngmamttc

you bd every other day and then for 3 nights in a row once you get a + opk, then you miss a day and do it once more for luck. So id do the 3 nights as soon as i got a +opk. If you can see my chart i marked down when i bd, i think i got + on CD13 so ended up BD 12,13,14,15.


----------



## OoOo

Ah ok thanks that seems to match my cycle and my pos opk is likely to be tomorrow. Got very similar pain so I'm going to do same as you. Three days and keep everything crossed. :)


----------



## OoOo

My cervix has gone right up can't reach it. Might run to tesco a get pack ov tests just so I can see if I get a pos today or tomorrow. Could be as early as today.


----------



## OoOo

Just checked cm. tmi. But all previous months its been watery. This month it is very stretchy like jelly. Today my cervix has gone really high. Never had this jelly stretchy cm it stretched atleast 5-7 cm. did bd this morning so going to bd tomorrow morning aswell and for the rest if week through til Monday if I can. Feeling a but excited


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Going on CD 34 for me with no AF:nope:... April my cycle started on April 1st (April fools bad joke on me!!!:dohh:) as it was 30 days in that month, May it started on May 2 which had 31 days in it and I have not seen the witch face yet:wacko:... Got a yeast infection and UTI yesterday (TMI IK!!!:wacko:) took some AZO's and monistat and now just still waiting on either a + pregnancy test or AF to come. So, if I was going by ovulation clomid calendar I am 17 DPO AND MY DOC DID confirm I OVULATED and if I go by my average CDs and count the last day that was possible for me to ovulate which would be through 5/20/13-5/25/13 I am 10 DPO!!! ( I went to get my progesterone checked on 5/28/13 which he said the levels show I ovulated but he wanted them higher and that's why he was putting me on 150mg... I should have tempted this cycle ... I hate I didn't!!!:shrug: :growlmad: What do you guys think from past experiences?:hugs:


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MAYBE that explains why I kept getting so many +OPKs after I thought I had ovulated b/c I really hadn't until actually later...


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm seeeling my ob/gyn right now waiting for US hopefully will show I'm getting ready to O. I've been experiencing the ovary cramps/pains since this morning which is exciting bc its 10 days earlier than last cycle. Fingers crossed we catch the egg this month.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Well my ob/gyn did the US but he doesn't think I'm ovulating bc no signs of O on the US today. Feeling discouraged. He wants to increase my clomid to 100mg.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ellie Bean said:


> Well my ob/gyn did the US but he doesn't think I'm ovulating bc no signs of O on the US today. Feeling discouraged. He wants to increase my clomid to 100mg.

Don't feel down, I have to start on 150 mg Thursday, AF showed her face while I was shopping at Wal-Mart


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm sorry to hear that...thanks for ur support! I finally got my husband to agree to so the semen analysis but I'm not going to have him do it until At shows which won't be for another couple of weeks..I'm just glad he's finally agreed to it!


----------



## OoOo

Hi Ellie. Seems we're going through similar. My df was refusing SA. Until I explained if he didn't do it I would not be getting any clomid. I was really upset. Sorry to hear about your US but maybe your just going to ovulate a bit later. I am hoping for you xx. What cd are you now? I'm cd13. We've bd early this morning. My tummy feels tender. :(. Hoping to carry on bding until Monday. Are you using opks Ellie? I haven't used them this month. But going by pains I'd say my opk would be positive today. It was last month in cd13. Hopefully ill be in tww soon. Don't feel so bad Ellie I know how disheartened you feel but don't give up. Xxx


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm c15 today. I decided not to use opks this month and just bd every other day this cycle. I know men justdont get thebig picture sometimes. I hope must cycle is more regular this time and that the clomid works...its been good so far this month. Thanks OoOo glad things are going better for you.


----------



## OoOo

How many days was your last one. Mines been 28days consistently. Pain this month started on day 12. Last month day 13


----------



## Ellie Bean

Last one was like 36-37 days and my period last 2 weeks. This time tho my period was only 4-5 days so much better so hopefully my cycle will be shorter this time too.


----------



## youngmamttc

So sorry your both going through this ladies! Hope your OH's get their heads screwed on :) x


----------



## OoOo

Thanks young. Hope your feeling ok and keeping well. Ellie you might ovulate late. The us may have been done too soon. Your not out keeping everything crossed. Xx


----------



## Jamaica2004

So I had ultrasound on monday that showed I had 2 good follies. C
D16 and now still waiting to O. CD 18 and no + yet, but we have been bding alot xause I went to the store and bought all kinds od sexy undies.


----------



## OoOo

Goodluck Jamaica sounds like you have a good chance. Are you using opks more than once a day? Hope you get your positive soon xx


----------



## OoOo

Today is cd 14 for me. Discomfort is worse today and tmi cm is wet Ewcm. We bd this morning. Yesterday and day before. Going to tomorrow cd15. Sat cd16 sun cd17 and hopefully Monday just for luck lol. Tho I think I may ov today or tomorrow going by pain. Also nipples are tingling. Don't feel body temp is up just yet tho. Goodluck to everyone. Rn mommy how are you doing xx


----------



## OoOo

Bit worried about strength of cramp I'm feeling low down in my abdomen. :( also nipples sore since yesterdaycd13. That's a bit early isn't it to be getting sore boobs.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

CD 3 for me today!!!!!!!!! Starting my 150 mg now today is the first day and will update on my SA as I go along. Trying to stay positive this month, but I'm sooo tired of being let down. I keep telling myself everything happens for a reason... So, with that being said HERE GOES ROUND 3 OF CLOMID!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Ellie Bean

Good luck Barbie!! Fingers crossed for you. OoOo thanks for the support. I really hope I'm actually ovulating but just later in my cycle. I'm cd 16 today. Having some ovary pains/cramps here and there. Breasts are.tender so I believe I should O here soon...but who knows lol. Just hope we all get our bfps soon!!


----------



## Jamaica2004

OoOo said:


> Goodluck Jamaica sounds like you have a good chance. Are you using opks more than once a day? Hope you get your positive soon xx[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Only using opks once a day, but I have pcos show it lh most of the time.


----------



## OoOo

Ellie hopefully we will be testing about the same time. My pains and sore breasts make me think I may have ovulated today and if not definetly tomorrow. Might count Saturday as 1dpo. What do you think? 
Goodluck Barbie. I know how defeated you feel. Hugs. Goodluck Jamaica x


----------



## MsBee21niya

I'm on day 2 as well and start Clomid 50mg tomorrow. U/S on the 17th. This my first time ever on meds. Anyone know at what point will I be able to ask for the IUI treatment w/Trigger shot? I hear it helps your chances.


----------



## OoOo

No idea sorry. I'm on a 3rd cycle of clomid. No mention of iui yet. And I'm ovulating so I guess I would t get a trigger shot. Hope someone can help you


----------



## MsBee21niya

Thanks for that! I'll just see what they say. Hopefully Im in a good place when I go and able to do it w/out anything else.


----------



## OoOo

How are you getting on Ellie. In cd15. I was in a lot of pain yesterday hurt to sit down, cough, and walk. :( feel so sore and bruised. Today it still hurts but not as severe though its early I suppose it could get worse as day goes on. We bd today df is on earlys so I been waking him up lol. Managed to bd since Tuesday. Cd12 through to today cd15. I think I ovulated already due to severe pains yesterday. But will bd over weekend just incase :). I think I am counting today as 1dpo. Unless pains get worse then ill count from tomorrow.


----------



## Kezmama

Pains are a really good sign of strong eggs and a good ovulation xxxx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Day two of 150 mg... Had a headache after 20 min of taking pills yesterday:cry:. I did better tho with the mood swings as I thought yesterday. Just took another three pills a min ago. O yeah and had hot flashes as well and could not sleep well last night. AF is still here so we are having a long chat about not coming next month b/c I want a bean!!!!! A sticky little bean!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## OoOo

Thanks Kez I hope so I've really been in a lot of pain. Today it's eased off so I think I can count today as 1 dpo. X


----------



## OoOo

Blackbarbie04 said:


> Day two of 150 mg... Had a headache after 20 min of taking pills yesterday:cry:. I did better tho with the mood swings as I thought yesterday. Just took another three pills a min ago. O yeah and had hot flashes as well and could not sleep well last night. AF is still here so we are having a long chat about not coming next month b/c I want a bean!!!!! A sticky little bean!!!!!:happydance:

Goodluck Barbie. I too had hot flashes and I took 150mg. Though this time I have had severe crampy ovulation pain so much so it hurt to walk sit stand cough or bd. hoping that means something good cos it was really painful. Hope this is our month.


----------



## youngmamttc

OoOo the month i fell on clomid i had really bad O pains. Couldn't sit or walk or anything. Hope its the same for you! xx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

OoOo said:


> Blackbarbie04 said:
> 
> 
> Day two of 150 mg... Had a headache after 20 min of taking pills yesterday:cry:. I did better tho with the mood swings as I thought yesterday. Just took another three pills a min ago. O yeah and had hot flashes as well and could not sleep well last night. AF is still here so we are having a long chat about not coming next month b/c I want a bean!!!!! A sticky little bean!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> Goodluck Barbie. I too had hot flashes and I took 150mg. Though this time I have had severe crampy ovulation pain so much so it hurt to walk sit stand cough or bd. hoping that means something good cos it was really painful. Hope this is our month.Click to expand...


I hope so too!!! Did you use opks?


----------



## OoOo

No I decided not too. I'm pretty sure it was yesterday. Going to get day 21 bloods done tho. Last month progesterone was 56 on 100 mg clomid. So hoping for good results x still got sore nipples today and yesterday :s


----------



## OoOo

Thank you young. I hope I get a bfp. Fingers crossed


----------



## Jamaica2004

Well I finally got my + opk bd this morning and of course it falls on a weekend when I work the 36 hours.


----------



## Jamaica2004

Good luck OoOo I hope you get a sticky bean this month.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Sounds promising OoOo! Fxed for you!! I'm cd17 today still have some cramps still don't think I've Oed yet bc no severe pains hoping soon tho. I'm starting to feel bloated so hoping soon I'll feel it.


----------



## OoOo

Sounds good Ellie. Great news Jamaica. Sorry about you having to work x


----------



## OoOo

I'm cd 16 today. Thought the pain had gone until we bd this morning. Ouch!! But I can walk now with no pain. Even driving hurt ESP speed bumps. Hoping I've covered it we bd days 12-16. Might bd tomorrow and Monday just for luck hehe. Then cross everything :) have a good weekend girls x


----------



## RNmommy

Ellie Bean said:


> Well my ob/gyn did the US but he doesn't think I'm ovulating bc no signs of O on the US today. Feeling discouraged. He wants to increase my clomid to 100mg.

I'm sorry to hear that! Maybe you'll just ovulate later & it's not showing up yet? I don't know how that works. FX for you!



Blackbarbie04 said:


> Don't feel down, I have to start on 150 mg Thursday, AF showed her face while I was shopping at Wal-Mart

I'm sorry BlackBarbie! I am keeping FX for a BFP this cycle!



Jamaica2004 said:


> So I had ultrasound on monday that showed I had 2 good follies. CD16 and now still waiting to O. CD 18 and no + yet, but we have been bding alot xause I went to the store and bought all kinds od sexy undies.

That's great news!!! You know, I didn't get +OPK until late this cycle. I got mine on CD18 & CD19. (I think) I just know it was a couple days later than last time. I'm on 150mg this cycle so I don't know if that had anything to do with it. I honestly thought it would make me O earlier, not later. Have you gotten a +OPK yet?? How many times a day were you testing?


AFM....Sorry I haven't been around. Everyone in my household went through a nasty stomach bug over the past couple of weeks. And once we recovered we've just been busy. 
I think I O'd the other day. Thursday will be 7DPO for me and that is when I plan to have my bloodwork done even though it will be CD 26 for me. My ticker is wrong because I O'd later. I think I'm only 2 DPO. :shrug: 
I honestly don't know. I'm worried that I am getting bloodwork done on wrong day because I don't know exactly when I O'd and I know CD21 bloodwork wouldn't be accurate. I am beginning to hate this!


----------



## Jamaica2004

RNMommy , So last month with 50mg I o'd on CD19 and this month 100mg o'd on CD21 (today). I only opk once a day. I didn't opk for the last 10 years though so it is very new to me.


----------



## Jamaica2004

I am hoping to leave work for a few hours and go home for some bding!!!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Well starting to have tenderness and swollen feelings in lower abdomen/ovary area so keeping fingers crossed that means O is right around the corner.


----------



## OoOo

I was boiling last night I can feel a definite thermal change. Last night took my bra off and my boobs really hurt and ache. For day before pains and pain of severe pains u had sore nipples tho not too bad. But yesterday night was definite boob pain. I'm reckoning I ovulated Friday that's when the severe pain had eased. So today Sunday I am likely 2dpo. And so it begins!!! Hope you all get better soon rn mommy xx


----------



## OoOo

Managed to bd this morning too but that still hurts even tho we are gentle. Sorry tmi. Bit worried about the pain when bding as last month it wasn't this sore this long. Boobs really ache today too. X


----------



## youngmamttc

It might be a good sign hun! It hurt when i BD too! Must of released a super eggy! x


----------



## OoOo

I hope so. How are you feeling x


----------



## youngmamttc

Im okay just a worry wort haha! Hope your doing okay x


----------



## OoOo

Still hurts to bad today cd18 just for luck lol. Progesterone hopefully being checked Thursday. How's everyone doing x


----------



## OoOo

I know that's what I'll be like young if I get a bfp. After two losses one at 6 weeks and one at 11 weeks I will be really worried :( are you having a early scan. Are you in uk. X


----------



## OoOo

Ellie how are you x


----------



## youngmamttc

Yeah im paying for a private early scan. Yeah im in the uk. Its always a worry i think hun. Im not gunna feel safe until both my babies are 30 years old haha! x


----------



## OoOo

:)


----------



## OoOo

I've made an appointment with dr next week to get my progesterone results. Today is cd 18. My boobs really hurt. But I've had this in previous cycles so probably just is my progesterone rising. I feel warmer. I also keep getting a stich like pain when I get up from sitting in sofa. Not sure what that's about. I'm probably only about 3dpo at a guess. It's going to be a long wait. I've got no hpts as got disappointed by Evaps on ics last cycles so I haven't bought any. I'm due af 21st June. I am hoping to just buy a branded hpt a day or so before.


----------



## OoOo

Wish I could test on Father's Day :( but that will only be cd24. Boooooo


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I was thinking the same about wanting to test for fathers day, but that would only be CD 13 for me and Ovulation might not have even came by then... I took my last Clomid pill this morning. the headaches were the worst. I had a headache after every pill after about 15 min after taking them. My ovaries are aching so hopefully the eggies are growing!!! I'm super estatic about this go round for some reason!!! I guess b/c my #'s were good, but the 150mg may make them higher.:happydance: I started BD'ing this past Sunday and every other day after that until I get my + smiley face then I will BD every day for the next three days!!! Will start testing this Friday!!! So ready to start on my family!!!!!! CD 7 for me!!!! Also, going to use the pillow method so I can help the spermies make way to the right spot!!!!:blush: READY TO SEE WHAT THE NEXT 10 days have in store as a person is suppose to ovulate within 5-10 days after taking the last pill.


----------



## OoOo

Wishing you goodluck Barbie xxxx


----------



## OoOo

Cd19 for me. Nothing much to report. Sore boobies that's about it. 4 dpo possibly.


----------



## Jamaica2004

I hope for a sticky one for you OoOo. I started my progesterone last night 2 or 3dpo.


----------



## OoOo

Awh thank you Jamaica thats nice of you. So you and I are due af around same time ?? I'm due 21st. I'm roughly 4dpo today. X


----------



## Ellie Bean

Well I'm cd 21 today. Still waiting to O. I didn't O until cd 24-25 last month so hoping in the next few days to have lots of O pain. Lol also tomorrow is my birthday so that'll help take my mind mind off of things. How is everyone doing?


----------



## OoOo

Will they be giving you a ultrasound Ellie or bloods to check for ovulation again xxx fingers crossed you O soon. You must be fed up of bd. I know I am lol. Df is actually being co operative this cycle. and he even wanted to bd today cd 19. After that big upset he's seemed to really be there for me. We've been much happier. I haven't spent time resenting him for missing days that might be important. So his enthusiasm has really helped.


----------



## OoOo

Oh and forgot to say hope you have a lovely birthday. Xx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ellie Bean said:


> Well I'm cd 21 today. Still waiting to O. I didn't O until cd 24-25 last month so hoping in the next few days to have lots of O pain. Lol also tomorrow is my birthday so that'll help take my mind mind off of things. How is everyone doing?

Enjoy your birthday!!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Thanks OoOo! Glad to hear things are better between you two! No the Dr isn't planning anymore US this month. Hoping for a bfp this month so don't have to increase Clomid but if it doesn't happen then on to the 100mg cd 3-7. We've actually been more laid back this cycle and making sure to bd every 2-3 days for sure sometimes a couple days in a row just hoping this helps. I had a little melt down last night bc found out another person is expecting....I'm trying not to be bitter it's just getting harder and harder. My poor hubby last night didn't know what to think, I'm pretty sure he thought I was crazy lol. But o well can't change how you feel.


----------



## OoOo

I know how you feel. It's really hard finding out people are pregnant. Hope we both get lucky this month. I feel so sad when I see pregnant women. I sometimes even have a cry. Xx hugs


----------



## OoOo

I've even burst into tears at the doctors. Once u saw a lovely gp. He told me not to stress and that my df would love me even if I couldn't have a baby. All I was seeing was I was failing df somehow. That month I'd given up. I got pregnant. Sadly I had a mmc at 12 weeks. Baby had died at 8 weeks. I don't think the sadness ever stops. Even when I get bfp ill be sad cos of worry of going through it all again and having to see pregnant ladies. It just hurts so much xxx


----------



## Jamaica2004

OoOo af is due around 24th. I am suppose to take progestrone for 12 days and then test and wait to see if af arrives.
Happy birthday Ellie.
I so hate the tww.


----------



## Kezmama

oh ladies i hope we see some more BFP`s very soon..im currently on 9DPO definitely not feeling pregnant this month :(..im off to see a new specialist on Firday who knows more about my elevated T Cells issue, fingers crossed we have more luck!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm sorry for your loses OoOo. Thank you for your kind words and positive thoughts. I hope we all get bfps soon. Glad to know I'm not the only one to break down sometimes makes me feel not so alone in 
this ttc journey.


----------



## OoOo

Kezmama said:


> oh ladies i hope we see some more BFP`s very soon..im currently on 9DPO definitely not feeling pregnant this month :(..im off to see a new specialist on Firday who knows more about my elevated T Cells issue, fingers crossed we have more luck!!!

Fingers crossed for your bfp. Have you tested at all yet ? Xx


----------



## OoOo

Jamaica2004 said:


> OoOo af is due around 24th. I am suppose to take progestrone for 12 days and then test and wait to see if af arrives.
> Happy birthday Ellie.
> I so hate the tww.

Ah right I'm not on progesterone. Going be a long wait x


----------



## Kezmama

OoOo said:


> Kezmama said:
> 
> 
> oh ladies i hope we see some more BFP`s very soon..im currently on 9DPO definitely not feeling pregnant this month :(..im off to see a new specialist on Firday who knows more about my elevated T Cells issue, fingers crossed we have more luck!!!
> 
> Fingers crossed for your bfp. Have you tested at all yet ? XxClick to expand...

No not yet but really not feeling it...my DH has been out of a job since Easter so money is getting really tight, might test on the weekend AF isnt due until Sunday/Monday :nope:


----------



## OoOo

Ah ok goodluck. I want to test Sunday as its Father's Day but ill be 9dpo so probably a bit too early :(


----------



## Jamaica2004

10 more days.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

EWCM started today. This is Day 3 after last clomid pill. Starting my clearblue smiley's tomorrow!!!:happydance: Feelinf confident!!!!


----------



## OoOo

Blackbarbie04 said:


> EWCM started today. This is Day 3 after last clomid pill. Starting my clearblue smiley's tomorrow!!!:happydance: Feelinf confident!!!!

Your going to be busy all weekend hehehe xx


----------



## mrsnorcal

Hi, ladies!

I am new to the forum, we took a 1.5 year break (by break I mean NTNP) from TTC after a devastating loss in Feb 2012. But we are in a much better place now and feeling very optimistic! 

We have a great RE and he wants this for us just as bad as we do...which makes all the difference to us!

He started me off strong with 100mg of Clomid from CD3-7. Follie scan on CD10 (yesterday) showed 2x17mm follies, 1 on each side. He instructed me to take the trigger shot this morning and DTD Friday night, Saturday night and Sunday night.

if anyone has any advice for me as far as DTD sooner, please let me know--as I have read several other articles online where women have been more successful DTD earlier.

Thanks, everyone! Positive vibes and :dust: to all!


----------



## OoOo

Awh sorry to hear about your loss my last loss was at 12 weeks too. It hit me really hard. Hoping you get your bfp. Your follies sound good. Have a busy weekend xx


----------



## OoOo

Afm. I'm cd 21. Really sore heavy boobies. Few twinges in abdo area. Spots on my cleavage 4 off them!! Hot flushed feeling - that started today. 7 days and I'm testing x


----------



## Blackbarbie04

OoOo said:


> Blackbarbie04 said:
> 
> 
> EWCM started today. This is Day 3 after last clomid pill. Starting my clearblue smiley's tomorrow!!!:happydance: Feelinf confident!!!!
> 
> Your going to be busy all weekend hehehe xxClick to expand...

Future hubby already know the deal. We are actually starting today:happydance:!!! I need to go get them in the morning as you have to test with first morning urine with those. I'm excited, I really feel like the 150 helped me out. Been having some cramping as if my eggies are growing so feeling hopeful!!!:thumbup:

Getting to :sex: this weekend through all next week!!!!


----------



## OoOo

Yeah I felt as positive as you this cycle 150mg deffo helped me out. The pains are more at ov but worth it if we get out bfps. Df has been a lot more cooperative. That's really helped. Glad your fiance is the same. Goodluck xx wonder how rn mommy is. Hope she is feeling better


----------



## lovinfamily

hi!! I'm new here! This is my 2nd round of Clomid (100mg) this year. I have googled and googled looking for answers to my questions....which led me here.

So, my cd21 blood work in the past has never been above 0.5, except for the 1x I had confirmed O. This month my cd21 level was 1.1, which I know means I had not ovulated. But I believe I had just ovulated the day before of the day of cd21. My temps had been staying between 96.9-97.4 since February, even on nights I didn't get good sleep. Since cd22/23 my temps went up to 97.7 up until today it's was 98.1. I haven't had one lower temp since I had my bloodwork done. Today is cd 30. I don't know what to think of this, could I have just O'ed and that's why level was barely above 1?? I took a test and it was BFN, which I expected anyway because even if I did O, I'd only be 8/9dpo. Anyone ever been told they didn't O when they just O'd late??

I'm trying not to get my hopes up....but couldn't it have happened??


----------



## OoOo

Hi and welcome. I am not sure what the levels need to be but if that cycle was medicated then that is a low level although like you said your days may be out. My prog was 56 on cd21 last month it was medicated and I did ovulate but bfn. I've had another medicated cycle this month. I'm cd 21 today no bloods but certain I did ovulate due to pains and cramps and cervical mucous. Identical to last month. Just thought no point in knowing prog as it dodnt help me get bfp last time abd caused me to stresss. Hoping for bfp next week. Maybe your doctor can go over your levels with you. Or might you be a viable candidate for the trigger shot to make you ovulate. Sorry I couldn't really help


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm not sure. I know my Dr told me I wasnt getting ready to O on cd14 when he did my scan but I'm positive I did O I was just late. I haven't had any blood levels Decker so far bc I don't have regular cycles yet.


----------



## lovinfamily

I know with that level I didn't O on time, just hoping I did o late.

Can I have a bbt shift like this that lasts 8 days (so far) and not O??? Isn't O'ing a requirement for bbt rise???


----------



## OoOo

Yes it's usually a temp rise occurs following ovulation. Probably you ovulated later than the blood test xxx I think that's happened to a few ladies I've seen on here x


----------



## Ellie Bean

Good morning ladies! So I had one opk left and decided to use it today on cd24 and what do u know I got a smiley face! I'm pretty excited and plan to bd everyday this weekend! How is everyone doing?


----------



## mrsnorcal

Happy Friday, ladies!

That's great to hear, Ellie! You're going to be just as busy as I am this weekend! :sex:

24 hours after my trigger shot yesterday morning, my OPK is coming back negative. My RE told me to DTD Friday night, Saturday night and Sunday night...so I am hoping to get a different reading on my OPK tonight so I won't feel like we are wasting what my DH has been saving for me :winkwink:

Heres to lots of strong and healthy :spermy:


----------



## Blackbarbie04

OoOo said:


> Yeah I felt as positive as you this cycle 150mg deffo helped me out. The pains are more at ov but worth it if we get out bfps. Df has been a lot more cooperative. That's really helped. Glad your fiance is the same. Goodluck xx wonder how rn mommy is. Hope she is feeling better

What day did you ovulate with the 150mg?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Did my first clearblue smiley this morning, no O:) yet. So, I'm going to keep testing throughout the weekend!!! There are only ten in the packet so hopefully I have my smiley before 6/23/13 which would be CD 20 for me!!!:happydance: Ovulation for me is suppose to happen 6/15/13-6/20/13. So wish me luck. Spoke with my doctor and he told me to make sure I do not DTD every day b/c that does not give the man sperm time enough to mature. He said the ONLY days I should :sex: two days in a row is when i receive my high LH surge which is the day that I get my still smiley!!! So, Me and DF :sex: 9/9, 9/11, yesterday and will EOD until my still smiley!!!:happydance:


----------



## OoOo

[/QUOTE]

What day did you ovulate with the 150mg?[/QUOTE]

Cd 12/13 Barbie xx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

What day did you ovulate with the 150mg?[/QUOTE]

Cd 12/13 Barbie xx[/QUOTE]

Okay, and how long are your cycles? That's early. I think myu last time with 100mg I ovulated on 17/18


----------



## OoOo

Blackbarbie04 said:


> What day did you ovulate with the 150mg?

Cd 12/13 Barbie xx[/QUOTE]

Okay, and how long are your cycles? That's early. I think myu last time with 100mg I ovulated on 17/18[/QUOTE]

28 day cycles. For all rounds of clomid. First cycle I took it days 4-8 and ov cd 15-16. 
Second round I took it cd 2-6. Ov cd 14
This round 2-6 ov cd 12-13xx


----------



## OoOo

Always tends to be 6-7 days after my last clomid pill. Hope that helps hun. Goodluck for weekend hope you get your smiley in the morning xx


----------



## Ellie Bean

Good luck Barbie! We've been trying to dtd every other day. Sometimes we're naughty and dtd 2 days in a row and then take a day of and then go back to every other day just depends lol. We dtd Tues and wed and then did not bd yesterday so plan to bd tonight tom and Sunday.


----------



## Jamaica2004

How are you feeling OoOo? 

Ellie did you get your + okp?

Good luck barbie

I so hate the tww and the cramps this time from the progestrone are killer.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yes I got it this morning finally on cd 24!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ellie Bean said:


> Yes I got it this morning finally on cd 24!

Ellie Bean I keep asking you questions and you never respond. .. .. How many days after your last clomid pill do you get your smiley? And do you have the advanced ovulation smiley or just the regular smiley?


----------



## Jamaica2004

woohooo Ellie!!!!!!!!!!!! lots and lots of BDing.

Barbie I took 100mg clomid on day 3-7 and o'ed on CD 21.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Barbie I'm so sorry I didn't respond! Since I started the clomid I've been getting my smiley on cd 24 so that's about 17days after my last clomid pill. I just have the regular smiley opks not the advanced. I think I answered everything. Let me know if I didn't. Sorry again!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ellie Bean said:


> Barbie I'm so sorry I didn't respond! Since I started the clomid I've been getting my smiley on cd 24 so that's about 17days after my last clomid pill. I just have the regular smiley opks not the advanced. I think I answered everything. Let me know if I didn't. Sorry again!

I was just wondering I know they some people don't ovulate exactly 5- 10 days afterwards.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

My sides are hurting so bad I need some pain medicine! Tylenol is not helping any!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

That stinks Barbie! Ya so far with the clomid I've gotten my positive opk 17 days after my last clomid pill. This is only my second cycle with clomid but pretty consistent. I'm now in the tww so I'm really hoping we get our bfp this month! If we don't get our bfp then next cycle I'll start taking clomid 100mg cd 3-7.


----------



## RNmommy

Hi ladies! I think I may have gotten my first BFP! What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## OoOo

I see it on the bottom test !! Did you have your bloods tested again this month. Goodluck rn mommy xx


----------



## OoOo

Have you got the original pic xx


----------



## RNmommy

I was supposed to get my progesterone results on Friday but they weren't ready, I'll get them tomorrow. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## RNmommy

My ticker is still wrong...I'm only 9-10DPO


----------



## OoOo

That second test I see it a bit more. Pray it's your bfp xxx fingers crossed


----------



## OoOo

I wanted to test today I'm 9/10dpo but couldn't deal with a bfn. Today is the date I lost our baby last year. Feeling so sad and heartbroken. Today would have been my finance first Father's Day. All I've done is cry. :(. Hope I get my bfp otherwise I'm going to feel worse. This is the wrong month don't think ill handle failing and letting my df down.


----------



## RNmommy

I'm sorry to hear that. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!
I've taken about 4 of those OSOM tests and all have those faint lines. I looked at my ones again from yesterday and they're stark white! So I'm guessing this is good. I will update with FRER in the morning. I wish I had some more of my cheapie ICs left. LOL!


----------



## OoOo

I was going to say have you done any more tests lol goodluck for your frer hoping you get a good line. Going by second test I think you will xxx


----------



## RNmommy

I was rummaging through my bathroom cabinet and found an Answer test left over from last cycle! Couldn't help myself, so I peed on it. :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## OoOo

I can see a line!!!! Are you doing the frer still? Exciting fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## OoOo

I'm cd25. Can't find any tests in my drawer and can't afford any until Thursday. So no way I can test. Ha that will stop me for sure lol. Boobs are achy. This usually happens to me. And when I go to bed take bra off it stops. But I feel bruised All night for last two days and today. I've had hot flushes. That's my only news. :( wish I had more. :( goodluck anyone testing.


----------



## OoOo

Any more tests rn mommy


----------



## youngmamttc

Rn mommy stalking for an update. I see lines on all of them tests! 

OoOo- How are you hun? Feeling any better today? When will you be testing?


----------



## OoOo

I'm ok thanks young. I'm testing Thursday. Can't afford a decent one til then and don't want to get upset by Evaps. I have achy boons and hot flush and hot legs and feet at night in bed. Last time I got bfp I had this. Doubt it's my lucky month tho :(


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I see a line as well!!!! I got a blinking smiley this morning. My temps are doing something weird this month. I know estrogen makes it lower but it had never been this low before. Take a look!! 

Congrats on your bfp!!!!:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## RNmommy

This is my FRER from this morning. Third morning see, 1 hr hold. Pic taken at one minute.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 12


----------



## OoOo

This is exciting!!! Have they give you your bloods yet xxx


----------



## RNmommy

Pic at 3 minutes untweaked.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## RNmommy

I am supposed to hear back from doctors office today with my 7dpo progesterone results. I'm going to ask them when they want me to come in. I'm very curious to see what the prog results are. Watch them tell me I didn't ovulate :rofl:


----------



## OoOo

Lol you so deserve this. Are you going to get betas done? Or get a digi too so excited for you xx


----------



## RNmommy

You so deserve it too!! I'm praying for your BFP!
I am definitely going to request betas as soon as they'll bring me in for them. I'm debating getting a digi. My hubby is having a hard time believing the lines. I guess in his mind they're supposed to be dark right away. :haha:


----------



## OoOo

They are good lines for 10-11dpo. Maybe wait for digi. Try a blue dye for kicks lol. When I was pregnant they gave me bright blue lines xxx


----------



## OoOo

I'm just hoping to be surprised Thursday when I can buy a test. Who knows I might be lucky.


----------



## OoOo

RNmommy said:


> You so deserve it too!! I'm praying for your BFP!
> I am definitely going to request betas as soon as they'll bring me in for them. I'm debating getting a digi. My hubby is having a hard time believing the lines. I guess in his mind they're supposed to be dark right away. :haha:

If I get a bfp my due day would be feb 28th!!!! We could be bunp buddies I hope I do xx


----------



## youngmamttc

WOW congrats RNmommy!! Great news!


----------



## Ellie Bean

I also think I see a line on the bottom test. How many dpo are u?


----------



## RNmommy

I am 11dpo today. I called docs office. Progesterone was 7.3 at 7dpo. They called me in script for vaginal progesterone capsules that I start tonight. I went and had a progesterone and beta done this morning with a redraw on Wednesday then an apt with doc on Thursday. Keeping my fingers crossed everything goes ok. 
The bottom one is my test from right before I went to the doctors office.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## RNmommy

I caved and bought more tests when I picked up my prescription. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## youngmamttc

No doubt about it! Your eggo is preggo!! xx


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yay congrats RNMommy! So excited for u!


----------



## OoOo

Congrats xx


----------



## Ellie Bean

Just curious how much clomid were u taking this cycle Rnmommy?


----------



## RNmommy

Ellie Bean said:


> Just curious how much clomid were u taking this cycle Rnmommy?

I was on 150mg


----------



## OoOo

Rn mommy and I are on 150mg Ellie xx


----------



## OoOo

I still haven't been able to test yet :( can't really afford a dear one and don't want to get fooled by cheapies


----------



## OoOo

Has anyone used asda or tesco own make hpts. Maybe I can afford one of those?? Are they any good. Or do you think I should wait til Thursday to get a good one xx


----------



## RNmommy

I'm in the states so we don't have those here but a lot of the ladies on this site use them and seem to like them.


----------



## OoOo

Thanks hun I might try and get one tomorrow.


----------



## youngmamttc

I used asda with DD and found them to be great. Have heard good reviews on them too hun xx


----------



## OoOo

Is hubby believing it more now. That last test before docs is really clear. Are you thinking of digi still. So pleased you got your bfp xxx


----------



## OoOo

Thank you young ill give them a try tomorrow xx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Congrats Ma'am!!! I am so excited for YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

OoOo said:


> Rn mommy and I are on 150mg Ellie xx

Me too, hope it helps us all!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Jamaica2004

Congrats rnmommy.


----------



## RNmommy

I don't think I'm gonna do the digi now that I had the bloodwork drawn already.
I don't think it has set in for him yet, and honestly I'm still a little shocked. Especially now that I know how low my progesterone was.
I'm just praying for good numbers on my tests.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Good luck RNMommy. Fingers crossed for u! When do u start the progesterone?


----------



## RNmommy

Thank you! I start the progesterone tonight.


----------



## Kezmama

Congrats RNMommy xxx
AF started today so I'm starting 100mg clomid tomorrow 3rd cycle for me, although we conconcieved but miscarried first cycle...


----------



## skittles2013

Congrats RNmommy! how many rounds of clomid did you do? I just started my first round, I just took my last day of clomid (day 3-7). I'm going in to check my follicles on thursday. So here we go...


----------



## OoOo

I'm cd26. And I feel a bit sick. Probably isn't anything but I haven't had it before. I also think I have start of uti. Weeing lots of little bits that feels like permanent urge to wee and feels like stinging slightly maybe cystitis ?? :(


----------



## OoOo

Just realised I'm about 12dpo today.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Another blinky this morning so I'm thinking a stand still positive tomorrow!!! I have tons of ewcm this morning. Tried to bd this morning but ran out of time giving df had to be at work at 700 :-(. But we have to get at it this afternoon


----------



## OoOo

Goodluck Barbie. My df was on earlys during ++++ days so I was waking him at 4:30am lol he has to be at work by 6. A week of that I nearly killed him. I've bought two tests supermarket 2 for £3.50. Got to hold wee tho. Not sure whether to do a test later or tomorrow morning.


----------



## RNmommy

I am on my 3rd round of Clomid. 
Round 1 - 50mg. Progesterone 8.4 Doc says I didn't O
Round 2 - 100mg Progesterone 8.8 Doc says I didn't O
Round 3 - 150mg Progesterone 7.3 Got +hpt at 10dpo, started progesterone supplements on 11dpo. Betas drawn on 11dpo (awaiting results)

I don't have any symptoms though...none. I'll feel a little better about it (hopefully) once I get my blood work back. I'm not getting my hopes up yet, I'm worried about my progesterone being so low. 

OoOO - I'm patiently waiting for you to test :haha: FX

Fingers crossed for all of our ladies!!!!

Kez - sorry about AF but I'm hoping you get a good surprise on this cycle!!!

BlackB - hope you're getting it on :haha:

I'll update when I know more....


----------



## OoOo

You will be fine rnmommy. Fingers crossed for you xx will test later xx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

RNmommy said:


> I am on my 3rd round of Clomid.
> Round 1 - 50mg. Progesterone 8.4 Doc says I didn't O
> Round 2 - 100mg Progesterone 8.8 Doc says I didn't O
> Round 3 - 150mg Progesterone 7.3 Got +hpt at 10dpo, started progesterone supplements on 11dpo. Betas drawn on 11dpo (awaiting results)
> 
> I don't have any symptoms though...none. I'll feel a little better about it (hopefully) once I get my blood work back. I'm not getting my hopes up yet, I'm worried about my progesterone being so low.
> 
> OoOO - I'm patiently waiting for you to test :haha: FX
> 
> Fingers crossed for all of our ladies!!!!
> 
> Kez - sorry about AF but I'm hoping you get a good surprise on this cycle!!!
> 
> BlackB - hope you're getting it on :haha:
> 
> I'll update when I know more....


My doctor did me on the same cycle as you. 50, 100 then 150. Hopefully I will get my Blessing as well!!!:happydance: You have given my spirits a lift at hoping it happens this go around!!! Lot of BD'ing on the way.


I feel as if Ovulation is within 1-2 days. I have never had this much ewcm before and both of my ovaries are throbbing so I wonder will I ovulate from both???:shrug: If I do I want be mad at all!!! I won't even be mad with 3!!! But, I pray no more than that!!! I feel confident this go around. DF took vitamins a month before and is currently taking them. So, we are hoping for a helath eggy and sperm match:hugs:!!!

OOoo- ANYTHING yet??????????????????????????????? I'm waiting to hear some news from you??????????????????


----------



## RNmommy

I didn't get my beta results today :(
I go back tomorrow for my redraw so I'll get yesterday's results then.
This is my test from just now. Pic taken at 3 minutes. I was hoping it would have been darker.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 6


----------



## RNmommy

Pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Blackbarbie04

RNmommy said:


> I didn't get my beta results today :(
> I go back tomorrow for my redraw so I'll get yesterday's results then.
> This is my test from just now. Pic taken at 3 minutes. I was hoping it would have been darker.

It looks like it's getting dark to me!!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Rnmommy it def looks like its gotten darker! How is everyone doing today? I'm approx 3dpo today. OoOo did u test? Barbie you guys are going to be busy this week! :) positive vibes to everyone. I'm feeling optimistic this cycle!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

From this morning till 7:11!!!!! Wow!!! Next 24 hours will be busy!!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Never had one that dark!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yay! Excited for u Barbie!


----------



## Jamaica2004

Congrats rnmommy

OoOo did you test yet?

I am going to try to hold out to test on saturday. Not really having any symptons. A few sharp pains yesterday and today.


----------



## OoOo

Not yet may try in few hours x


----------



## OoOo

Rnmommy it looks darker!! :) hope you get good results soon xx


----------



## OoOo

Bfn :( af due Friday I'm probably out


----------



## OoOo

I'm going to retest Friday. Trying not to feel like giving up. Last night I was burning up and today. Boobs still achy. Just have to wait and see


----------



## OoOo

Feeling really sorry for myself. :(:(:(


----------



## RNmommy

OoOo - you're not out yet! What kind of test did you use?? Fx for a Friday BFP!! 

BlackBarbie - that's awesome!!!! FX!

As for me....AF would have been due today. I go back to docs at 11:30 for redraw and hopefully I'll get my results from Monday. Although, those results won't mean much without having today's results to compare to. So I wait. I just hope by time I have my appt with the doctor tomorrow that she'll have today's results. FX! 
Here's what this mornings test looked like. I had been up peeling all night, so it was only about a 2 hr hold. And the funny part is, I took a Walmart cheapie for fun and the line is so light! I'll take a pic of that and post it in a minute.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## RNmommy

This is the Walmart cheapie. I used same urine for both tests.
It actually got a lot darker as it dried. Initially it was very light.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## OoOo

Your frer is deffo looks darker. I know your right I might not be out but I just feel stupid for testing I used a sainsburys one it was blue dye but a def Bfn. It was a cheap supermarket test. I got two for £3.50. I'm saving the last one for Friday if af doesn't come first. I think if it does I'm going to give up. I'm not sure how much more of day counting and arguing with df to make sure he knows when we need to bd I can take. And the disappointment every month.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

OoOo don't give up just yet. Lately I have been thinking that when it happens it happens, ut I am going to try to MAKE it happen. But, if it doesn't happen maybe it saved you a hearache of a miscarriage by something going wrong. Like two months ago I got a BFP only to be let down a few days later b/c of progesterone. I will keep praying for all of us b/c we will have our little ones soon!!!!:hugs:


----------



## RNmommy

Just got back from doctor. 
First positive pregnancy test at 10dpo.
11dpo - progesterone 8.5 (up from 7.3), HCG 8

So those tests I had are super sensitive! I will get today's test results tomorrow when I meet with the doctor. Hoping for at least a 16!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Good luck Rnmommy! Fingers crossed for your HCG to double!


----------



## OoOo

Thank you Barbie for your kind words I'm just finding it so hard at the moment. Plus had a fight with df. We're meant to get married next may. He wants a stag weekend in magaluf or somewhere similar. I am very unhappy about this cos when he's drunk he won't know what he's doing with who. I trust him in everyday life but I'm scared of what may happen aboar with all his friends egging him on. :( I feel so low and crap at the moment. He's given me a week to think about if I can trust him as he isn't happy I don't trust him and I said in temper I won't marry him. I just wanted him to say he would stay in uk. But instead he now agrees we shouldn't get married. How do I tell him I am just scared. Now I may have lost my chance to marry the one I do love because of past experiences :( all I'm doing is crying. I feel like an idiot.


----------



## RNmommy

OoOo - I am so sorry to hear about what you're going through. That's just terrible! Do you really think he'd do something bad like that if he was drinking?? But if you feel he would if his friends egged him on, then I don't blame you for not wanting him to go. I wouldn't want him around guys like that either! My husband didn't even have a bachelor party. He didn't want one. I didn't have a bachelorette party either. Me and my girls went out shopping and had dinner. But no crazy clubs or anything like that. Just a regular girls day. 
I hope he realizes that you're just afraid and doesn't continue to be a butt about it!
FX everything works out for you!!! Prayers are with you!


I took some progression pics to post. It still amazes me that I got a BFP at such a low level. 
Still no symptoms though except the occasional tugging in my uterus, like a muscle stretching. At night it feels tired. LOL! Like a muscle would after a workout. :haha:
That sounds silly but it's the only way I can describe it. 
No nausea, no sore boobs, no prominent veins on my chest or arms like I had last time. I don't know if that's a good thing or bad thing. I'm going to go with good! Maybe I won't puke my brains out for 5 months with this one!!!
 



Attached Files:







hpt1.jpg
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 10









hpt2.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 6









hpt3.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Blackbarbie04

RNmommy said:


> OoOo - I am so sorry to hear about what you're going through. That's just terrible! Do you really think he'd do something bad like that if he was drinking?? But if you feel he would if his friends egged him on, then I don't blame you for not wanting him to go. I wouldn't want him around guys like that either! My husband didn't even have a bachelor party. He didn't want one. I didn't have a bachelorette party either. Me and my girls went out shopping and had dinner. But no crazy clubs or anything like that. Just a regular girls day.
> I hope he realizes that you're just afraid and doesn't continue to be a butt about it!
> FX everything works out for you!!! Prayers are with you!
> 
> 
> I took some progression pics to post. It still amazes me that I got a BFP at such a low level.
> Still no symptoms though except the occasional tugging in my uterus, like a muscle stretching. At night it feels tired. LOL! Like a muscle would after a workout. :haha:
> That sounds silly but it's the only way I can describe it.
> No nausea, no sore boobs, no prominent veins on my chest or arms like I had last time. I don't know if that's a good thing or bad thing. I'm going to go with good! Maybe I won't puke my brains out for 5 months with this one!!!


What CD did you ovulate on? Did you start counting the day after your positive opk or did you temp? I don't remember if I already asked the same questions or not?:dohh:


----------



## RNmommy

I counted O day as day after last positive OPK, so O day was June 6th. 
I don't temp because I don't sleep very well and am up and down all night so it never really was accurate for me.


----------



## Ellie Bean

OoOo I'm sorry to hear that. My husband and I went thru some rough patches r/t trust and things bc I was afraid of what he'd do with his friends. I am now at the point where I've decided that my husband picked me and I have to have faith in him and believe that he wouldn't do anything he shouldn't. Idk if that helps or not. I still am uncomfortable at times but I just take a deep breath and try to keep the faith. Fx for u and ur df. Best advice I can say is to talk to him calmly and rationally not in the heat of the moment and try to help him understand ur perspective. Rnmommy ur pics look great! Yay! Barbie did u get ur solid not moving smiley?


----------



## Ellie Bean

Also I think part of my problem ttc is that I have a short luteal phase...fertility friend has my avg luteal phase length at 10 days. Some sites say 10-16 days is normal others are different. Def said nothing shorter than 10days. Any of u ladies have this problem too?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ellie Bean said:


> OoOo I'm sorry to hear that. My husband and I went thru some rough patches r/t trust and things bc I was afraid of what he'd do with his friends. I am now at the point where I've decided that my husband picked me and I have to have faith in him and believe that he wouldn't do anything he shouldn't. Idk if that helps or not. I still am uncomfortable at times but I just take a deep breath and try to keep the faith. Fx for u and ur df. Best advice I can say is to talk to him calmly and rationally not in the heat of the moment and try to help him understand ur perspective. Rnmommy ur pics look great! Yay! Barbie did u get ur solid not moving smiley?

Yeah I posted it last night it was the one that was really dark. I'm counting tomorrow as 1 dpo hope temps verify in the morning!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yay good luck Barbie!


----------



## OoOo

Goodluck Barbie xx


----------



## OoOo

Cd 28 for me. No af yet. Feeling a bit better today. Still feeling hot flushes. Not sure why. Boobs aren't achy. So I don't know if I'm out. It's nothing I can change anyway so I got my prescription of clomid incase I get af. I'm also thinking about joining a gym to try and get a bit healthy. I'm 14st and I used to be 10st. I'm thinking exercise will give me something I can focus on and achieve and take my mind off of babies. Just have to wait and see. Rn mommy how you feeling today. Hope your doing well thank you all for your kind words yesterday. Xx


----------



## Kezmama

OoOo said:


> Cd 28 for me. No af yet. Feeling a bit better today. Still feeling hot flushes. Not sure why. Boobs aren't achy. So I don't know if I'm out. It's nothing I can change anyway so I got my prescription of clomid incase I get af. I'm also thinking about joining a gym to try and get a bit healthy. I'm 14st and I used to be 10st. I'm thinking exercise will give me something I can focus on and achieve and take my mind off of babies. Just have to wait and see. Rn mommy how you feeling today. Hope your doing well thank you all for your kind words yesterday. Xx

I really hope you sort things out with your man :hugs: don't give up on the TTC....I have a two year old and she's the most amazing thing that has ever happen to me :happydance: and that is what keeps me going 18 months and 4 miscarriages later....I can't wait to have another beautiful angel in my arms xxxx


----------



## OoOo

Thank you Kez x I tested today bfn :( I'm almost deffo out. Onto 4th round of clomid when I get af which is tomorrow.


----------



## OoOo

I'm out :( af just happened :(


----------



## RNmommy

Oh no!!! I'm so sorry OoOo!!! My heart is breaking for you!


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm so sorry fro you OoOo! Hang in there. I'm approx 5-6dpo today. No s/s really, this morning I had some cramp like pressure down low but not sure if that means anything or not.


----------



## RNmommy

FX for you Ellie! 
My bbs were a little sore this morning but not bad. That seems to be it for me right now. 2 more hrs until my doctors appt. I hate waiting.


----------



## RNmommy

This mornings test is on the right. About an hour and a half hold.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## OoOo

RNmommy said:


> FX for you Ellie!
> My bbs were a little sore this morning but not bad. That seems to be it for me right now. 2 more hrs until my doctors appt. I hate waiting.

Goodluck xxxxthinking of you


----------



## Ellie Bean

Def is darker!


----------



## RNmommy

Beta went from 8 on Monday to 28 yesterday. It almost quadrupled!!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yay how awesome! That's some great news!!


----------



## RNmommy

I go back every Wednesday for bloodwork. U/S scheduled for June 19th.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Sweet! That's not too far away and good they're monitoring you closely :)


----------



## skittles2013

Hi clomid ladies! I have a question. So I took clomid cd 3-7, 100 mg. I went in for a scan today and my biggest follicle is only 8 mm! :cry::cry::cry::cry: I've taken clomid before at that dose and it worked well so I'm not sure why it's not working this cycle. Has that happened to anyone? How do you revive that cycle? 

I'm going in for another scan on Monday.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Skittles2013....I took it cd3-7 50mg, went in this Monday and my biggest was about that size, so they gave me 100mg to take all this week, go back on Monday for another scan. Had never heard if taking more than once in one cycle, but after blood work they said I didn't respond so it was ok to do. Hopefully you'll have good news when you go back.


----------



## skittles2013

MsBee21niya said:


> Skittles2013....I took it cd3-7 50mg, went in this Monday and my biggest was about that size, so they gave me 100mg to take all this week, go back on Monday for another scan. Had never heard if taking more than once in one cycle, but after blood work they said I didn't respond so it was ok to do. Hopefully you'll have good news when you go back.

Interesting! Good luck MsBee21niya! I wasn't told to take anymore :(


----------



## MsBee21niya

Skittles2013..Oh, sorry! Maybe because it was my first time ever on clomid, when you go back just see what other options you may have for this cycle. Good luck!


----------



## RNmommy

Skittles- I didn't respond to Clomid the first two rounds, or so they say based on 7dpo progesterone levels. I didn't have follicle scans though so I unfortunately can't offer any of the advice that you need. Maybe next cycle they will bump you to 150mg??
My progesterone levels were 8.4 and 8.8 on 50mg and 100mg and doc said I didn't O based on that, but on 150mg my progesterone was 7.3 and I got a BFP before doc was able to give me hose results.
Do you think it's possible that your eggie might just develop. Little later in your cycle? So maybe it's not done 'ripening' yet? I'm not really sure how that works.


----------



## RNmommy

This is my OSOM test from about 9:30pm. Look at how nice and dark it's getting! I love that these show progression like this! I only have 3 left and then I'm not buying any more tests!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## skittles2013

RNmommy said:


> Skittles- I didn't respond to Clomid the first two rounds, or so they say based on 7dpo progesterone levels. I didn't have follicle scans though so I unfortunately can't offer any of the advice that you need. Maybe next cycle they will bump you to 150mg??
> My progesterone levels were 8.4 and 8.8 on 50mg and 100mg and doc said I didn't O based on that, but on 150mg my progesterone was 7.3 and I got a BFP before doc was able to give me hose results.
> Do you think it's possible that your eggie might just develop. Little later in your cycle? So maybe it's not done 'ripening' yet? I'm not really sure how that works.

So happy for you RNmommy! I love seeing the line darkening, too. I remember when I got pregnant before I did one everyday for a week LOL!

I guess we will just have to wait and see what happens on MOnday.


----------



## RNmommy

Good luck Skittles! FX for Mondays scan!


----------



## OoOo

Rn mommy that line is great x. I'm going to step back a bit from here for a week or so I don't think I am making myself well with stress. Anyway I am cd2 today. After much thought about taking a month of clomid I decided I still don't have it in me to just give up. This morning I took my first lot of clomid. I also have some bloods the doctor wants done so I am off to get those done. I also think we're trying to hard every day so once every other day ? I think we will start on cd 10 12 14 16 18 20 and if we get pos opk then bd for two days in row on whichever day that may be. Got terrible period pains this month :( it will be gone by tomorrow night I hope. Today is always my worst. Goodluck to anyone testing. Ill be back on cd 10. Probably driving myself crazy even though I said I wouldn't. Congrats rn mommy xxx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

RNmommy said:


> I go back every Wednesday for bloodwork. U/S scheduled for June 19th.


That was teo days ago wasn't it? You mean July 19?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

OoOo said:


> Rn mommy that line is great x. I'm going to step back a bit from here for a week or so I don't think I am making myself well with stress. Anyway I am cd2 today. After much thought about taking a month of clomid I decided I still don't have it in me to just give up. This morning I took my first lot of clomid. I also have some bloods the doctor wants done so I am off to get those done. I also think we're trying to hard every day so once every other day ? I think we will start on cd 10 12 14 16 18 20 and if we get pos opk then bd for two days in row on whichever day that may be. Got terrible period pains this month :( it will be gone by tomorrow night I hope. Today is always my worst. Goodluck to anyone testing. Ill be back on cd 10. Probably driving myself crazy even though I said I wouldn't. Congrats rn mommy xxx

I will keep you on my heart OoOo. I think that we all are stressed for our :bfp:. We will get them in due time!!!


I am 2 DPO today. By looking at my temps 6/18:97.58 6/19:97.31 6/20:97.47 6/21:97.89. Ovaries are still tingling from time to time still, but a negative OPK so:shrug: Thinking I ovulated on 6/19 as that was my temp dip and that was 9 days after my last clomid pill.


----------



## RNmommy

Blackbarbie04 said:


> RNmommy said:
> 
> 
> I go back every Wednesday for bloodwork. U/S scheduled for June 19th.
> 
> 
> That was teo days ago wasn't it? You mean July 19?Click to expand...

:rofl: wow, I'm out if it! Yeah, July 19th! 
Hahaha!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Hi everyone, how are things going? I'm 7-8dpo today. Been having some pains and twinges in ovaries and breasts. Nothing too exciting otherwise. AF should be here ties-wed if she's going to show. I really hope she doesn't! Probably will test wed morning if no sign of AF.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Pretty quiet in here ladies. So last night I had the craziest dream that I was pregnant and went into labor and delivered my baby and it was a boy...hoping this comes true soon...idc or its a boy or a girl tho just am ready to be pregnant and then be able to hold our baby. How is everyone doing this weekend?


----------



## MsBee21niya

That's a great dream Ellie Bean. Maybe your dream will come true soon enough! Afm....I've been thinking about the same thing 'A BABY' it's become an obsession. Everyday, all day it's on my mind. I just want this one chance at motherhood. So worried at the same time, U/S to check follies once again. Went last week on 50mg and didn't respond so immediately started taking 100mg. I just pray I have some kind of progress tomorrow, or that's going to break my heart. FX for us all!


----------



## OoOo

Goodluck Ellie and miss. Xx I'm on cd4 taking clomid til day 6. Night sweats yuk!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

MsBee I totally understand I feel the same way. Some days are better than other days but still is on my mind daily.


----------



## youngmamttc

Goood luck ladies! xx


----------



## Jamaica2004

I am waiting to test on Monday or Tuesday if af doesn't show. I don't have any symptons so I am probably out.


----------



## Ellie Bean

I plan to test Tues or Wed, fingers crossed fir all if us. Good luck this cycle OoOo!


----------



## skittles2013

good luck ladies! I think this is a lucky thread. I'm getting so nervous about my scan tomorrow, I had a nightmare that my follicles shrank. :(


----------



## MsBee21niya

Skittles2013 I have my scan tomorrow 'Monday' as well. I fear this 100mg didn't do its job, but I'm praying it did so I can continue with this cycle. So worried about it all. FX crossed for you to have good size follies. FX for us all!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

This is CD 21 for me. Thought I had ovulated on 5/19-5/20 which would have been CD16-17 of my still smiley but, my temp actually dropped on CD 19 to 97.03 and spiked CD 20 to 98.48. This morning it was 97.99.

CD 14:97.01
CD 15:97.58
CD 16:97.31
CD 17:97.47
CD 18:97.89
CD 19:97.03
CD 20:98.48
CD 21:97.99

So maybe I had a long LH surge from CD 16-17 to CD 19. Which I BD on CD 15-18 and on CD 20. I missed the actual day I ovulated. Well CD 20 I aactually BD'd around 12:00 AM so hopefully that helped and on CD 18 it was earlier that morning. So, hopefully it helped!!!! I go to get progesterone checked today. Won't get my results until 7/1/13. I wish my doc office would call with my results, but he wants me to actually come in and talk to get my results which is a $30 co-pay everytime...:nope: I am hoping for the best. So, using temps I am only 2 DPO :wacko::growlmad:... I am testing on 7/1/13 before I go to the Doc office and hopefully i will have some good news to share with him.:thumbup:


----------



## skittles2013

MsBee21niya said:


> Skittles2013 I have my scan tomorrow 'Monday' as well. I fear this 100mg didn't do its job, but I'm praying it did so I can continue with this cycle. So worried about it all. FX crossed for you to have good size follies. FX for us all!

MsBee, how did it go?

For me, I went in for the scan and my follicle grew to 14 mm so they said it should be good to go by thursday. I will wait for the phone call to see how my estrogen is doing, if it's over 100 then I'm good to start :sex: Thurs, fri and sat.


----------



## MsBee21niya

That's great news Skittles2013...I hope I'm good to go as well. I'm on my way to my appointment now! Baby dust to you!!!!


----------



## skittles2013

Good luck MsBee! FX'd for you, pls update!

question, I just started a journal and I put it in my signature but it's not showing up for some reason.


----------



## skittles2013

oh nevermind, I see it now. :)


----------



## MsBee21niya

Thanks! Will update when I'm done!


----------



## Ellie Bean

That's great skittles! Good luck MsBee! Today I'm 9-10dpo. Tender breasts and some fullness/or pressure in my uterus no other s/s to report. I expect AF tom or wed I really hope she doesn't show and my dear hubby and I will finally get our bfp!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Skittles2013 I'm back from follie scan. I have 3 follies 12, 14 & 15 1/2...So 100mg did its job! My uterine lining is thin so they have me taking estrogen pills to help with my lining. I go back on Thursday to check and if all is well I'm gonna go ahead with the IUI procedure. FX for us all to have a successful cycle!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Good luck MsBee!


----------



## Jamaica2004

Well I think im out started spotting today, just waiting for full flow did not even get to test.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Jamaica2004 said:


> Well I think im out started spotting today, just waiting for full flow did not even get to test.

O I am sorry Jamaica2004!!!


----------



## skittles2013

Sorry to hear that Jamaica2004 :(


----------



## MsBee21niya

Jamaica2004...Sorry that happened to you! Praying all goes well next cycle.


----------



## Ellie Bean

So sorry Jamaica


----------



## skittles2013

MsBee, how did your scan go?


----------



## MsBee21niya

Skittles2013...It went well! I have 3 follies 12, 14, 15.5 FS has me taking estradiol because my lining is thin. Go back in on Thursday to possibly schedule IUI...


----------



## skittles2013

MsBee21niya said:


> Skittles2013...It went well! I have 3 follies 12, 14, 15.5 FS has me taking estradiol because my lining is thin. Go back in on Thursday to possibly schedule IUI...

we're totally cycle buddies, thurs is my next checkup too but RN said I can just do the trigger shot at home if I don't want another scan.


----------



## OoOo

Hi ladies. Hope your all ok. Sorry to Jamaica xx hoping for you Ellie xx and goodluck to anyone else testing. 
Me I'm on cd6. Finished my last lot of clomid tablets this morning. Hoping to get ovulation pains in next 5 days. Not going to try everyday. Maybe we been trying to hard. Who am I kidding I won't be able to not try everyday just incase that one day is our lucky day. Already getting stressed :(:(


----------



## RNmommy

Hi ladies!!!! Congrats on the collie scans! That's great news, right?
Sorry Jamaica about the spotting. Did AF start? Any chance it could be implantation spotting?
OoOo - I'm sorry you're stressing already. FX for you!
Ellie Bean - have you tested yet?

As for me..... I am 19dpo today. Get a little nauseated every now and then but nothing bad. My boobs are feeling a little fuller and my nipples are getting a little tender. But again, nothing bad or extreme.
I go back for repeat betas and progesterone tomorrow. Should get results by Thursday afternoon.
I ran out of tests and I'm not buying anymore. I don't need to worry about how dark the lines are. 
Hopefully I'll get good news from the blood work.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Skittles2013...That's great! I didn't get the shot, maybe they'll give it to me on Thursday when they schedule my IUI. He said he want me to take these pills up until then to help with my uterine lining. Hopefully this is our cycle! FX for us all!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

my graph hopefully it stays high


----------



## Ellie Bean

Well dh talked me into taking one last eve even though I told him it was too early and bc I hadn't held my pee long enough and it was neg. If AF hasn't started by Thursday or Friday then ill test again. Also dh and I are checking.g into fertilaid...anyone tried it or heard of this?


----------



## Ellie Bean

Only plan to use the fertilaid if we don't get our bfp this month...


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ellie Bean said:


> Well dh talked me into taking one last eve even though I told him it was too early and bc I hadn't held my pee long enough and it was neg. If AF hasn't started by Thursday or Friday then ill test again. Also dh and I are checking.g into fertilaid...anyone tried it or heard of this?


Sorry about that Ellie Bean, but it could be too early as some don't get their bfp until 12 dpo. I have not tried fertilaid.:nope:


----------



## Jamaica2004

So af showed with a vengence. So cd1 and waiting for the Dr. to call in the clomid.

Good luck Ellie.


----------



## skittles2013

Sorry Jamaica! :nope:


----------



## Ellie Bean

Well still no sign of AF so really hoping she stays gone for the next 9 months! I'm going to buy a couple of tests today and take one either this eve or tomorrow morning. How is everyone today?


----------



## MsBee21niya

Sounds promising Ellie Bean! I'm praying she doesn't return for 9mnths, that would be GREAT news.....Afm...Waiting to go back for another scan tomorrow and possibly set up my IUI, and hoping my lining is thicker since I've been taking meds! Keep us posted on your testing...FX for us all!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I'm good Ellie!!! Been having some dull cramps in my stomach and back nothing major as I am only 4 DPO so too soon for implantation. My temps are still high so that is a good thing!!! Hoping for them to stay up!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Good luck Barbie!


----------



## moonstress

Hi everyone! I was thread hoping because I'm about to start my first round of Clomid and I'm trying to gain insight on what we are getting ourselves into. I read up a little in this thread and I have to say this:

Ellie Bean- DO NOT TRY FERTILAID! I tried it 4 months ago and it was just awful! I got some of the worse acne I've ever had in my life, worse cramps I've ever had. PLUS, it made me not ovulate and I skipped an entire cycle on the stuff until I just stopped taking it, then AF came about a week in a half later. Im talking CD67! I'm convinced its a scam, and I hope to inform anyone who is stuck in a rut TTC NOT to try it. Honestly, anything is better then taking that crap. 

I would even try Vitex before fertilaid....


----------



## moonstress

If you do order Fertilaid, go to there website to order it and enter the code: FERTILE when ordering and you'll be given 10% off your purchase. Your going to want to use the code because if you end up like me- with it not working only to screw up your cycles more then ever before, then your going to wish you didn't spend the money, thus feeling relieved that you saved at least 10%... lol


----------



## Ellie Bean

How do I post a pic?


----------



## Ellie Bean

Ill be 12-13 dpo tomorrow so I plan to use fmu and take a pregnancy test. I took one earlier and think I see maybe the faintest line but who knows could be line eye lol.


----------



## Jamaica2004

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Ellie.

So the Dr. called today and said another month of 100mg and if that does not work then we will switch meds.


----------



## RNmommy

Ellie Bean said:


> How do I post a pic?

When you're posting a reply scroll down and click "manage attachments" and then you choose the pic to upload. Click upload and then close out the upload page. It will attach pic to your reply.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Fx ellie I hope you get your bfp!!!


----------



## OoOo

Goodluck Ellie xx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Where s the pic elllie


----------



## kmr1763

Hey ladies! So it's been a good little bit-- RNmommy dug me up and I finally read my messages. 
So first of all CONGRATS RNmommy!! Woohoo! Third month was a charm for me with ds!

EllieBean-- don't take fertilaid in conjunction with clomid. I don't think there's anything wrong with trying it (I did) but not at the same time as clomid, I remember reading that was a big no no.

Oooo-- I know how you feel about stepping away! Guess that's why I've been Mia. Been trying to take my mind off of ttc.

And hello to everyone else! 

Afm-- after miscarriage was awful. Got so depressed and didn't want to do anything. Don't really know what to say. Then I started af and talked with hubby about trying 100 mgs of clomid like was the plan before I got bfp. We decided to go ahead. So we have been doing the deed regular, I haven't been stressed about it. Just got positive opk this morning so we will put our all into bding and preseed and soft cups until I ovulate. But then I'm over it. Not being monitored by doc. Original doctor prescribed 6 months worth of 50 mg clomid, and after this month and the first month, I have 150 left. That's it. I'm not really stressing.


----------



## OoOo

Hi Kmr. I'm so glad to see you back. Thank you for your kind words. I overheard df telling his mother about how much pressure I'm putting on myself to get pregnant. I am mad she said oh why don't you just forget about it and if it happens then great. I feel like screaming Ffs!!!! I am not ovulating on my own. I need clomid and I have to count cycle days and opk otherwise I will miss ovulation and that's a waste off taking clomid if Forget about it all like she said. I've had thyroid blood test all fsh lsg v factor throboloien bloods, chlamydia blood test progesterone Lh all everything checked. I've had ultrasound. The only thing to show up was low progesterone not ovulating which is fixed now. I want to scream at them as we should have same chance as anyone of getting pregnant now I'm ovulating which is why I'm bloody trying so hard. I am fuming about both their attitudes I just want some support when I am putting my all into having a baby. Just wait and see if it happens I hate that bloody saying.

Also df is refusing to do SA. Apparently he has no need to as we have been pregnant 4times. And he said he has a job to do he any be taking time out for tests or to do a SA. I even arranged it for when he was on lates so he could do it while at home before work and I was going to take it in. Not like he has never had a wank before. Fuming isn't the word. After 4 losses 2 d&cs. Drugs and tests he can't be bothered to do a SA and is probably scared that he has a low count otherwise he'd do it. 

I'm cd 8. Feeling like whats the point. Ill try bd but I don't hold much hope.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

kmr1763 said:


> Hey ladies! So it's been a good little bit-- RNmommy dug me up and I finally read my messages.
> So first of all CONGRATS RNmommy!! Woohoo! Third month was a charm for me with ds!
> 
> EllieBean-- don't take fertilaid in conjunction with clomid. I don't think there's anything wrong with trying it (I did) but not at the same time as clomid, I remember reading that was a big no no.
> 
> Oooo-- I know how you feel about stepping away! Guess that's why I've been Mia. Been trying to take my mind off of ttc.
> 
> And hello to everyone else!
> 
> Afm-- after miscarriage was awful. Got so depressed and didn't want to do anything. Don't really know what to say. Then I started af and talked with hubby about trying 100 mgs of clomid like was the plan before I got bfp. We decided to go ahead. So we have been doing the deed regular, I haven't been stressed about it. Just got positive opk this morning so we will put our all into bding and preseed and soft cups until I ovulate. But then I'm over it. Not being monitored by doc. Original doctor prescribed 6 months worth of 50 mg clomid, and after this month and the first month, I have 150 left. That's it. I'm not really stressing.


kmr we've missed you lady!!!!


----------



## OoOo

I have 3 lots of clomid left at 100mgs. I won't be able to give up until I have exhausted all of my tablets. They certainly won't give me anymore with df refusing SA. So if this month fails I only have 3 more tries and that's it. I feel so sad and depressed. :(


----------



## MsBee21niya

Don't give up OoOo....Im sure DF will come around. They always tend to get stubborn at times, but I think you guys will be ok. I pray you will and eventually get your BFP! We're here with you, and most of us are going through the same things, so you have all of our support. FX for you and for DF to get it together. Afm....Just did my ovulation test and got a positive, first EVER! Have an appointment this morning to check my lining and see if my 4 follies have grown. I'm hoping they schedule my IUI as well...Good luck to all!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Skittles2013....How did your appointment go today?


----------



## Ellie Bean

Well I'm cd37 and approx 12dpo. Took a test this morning but looked negative, hard to tell tho bc our whole town had no electricity and at 6am there wasn't much sunlight to see with so who knows. I def have a line on the one from last night but think its prob an evap. Its much darker than it was last night. I'll try to get a pic uploaded later today after work. Otherwise I keep waiting and pee again tom or sat lol.


----------



## OoOo

Thank you msbee. I don't mean to keep moaning but I have noone I can talk to. Thank you for listening to me


----------



## MsBee21niya

It's ok OoOo...We all go through things just at different times. I understand how you feel. Just try to be strong, I have faith things will work itself out. FX!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

OoOo said:


> Thank you msbee. I don't mean to keep moaning but I have noone I can talk to. Thank you for listening to me

That's what we all are here for. I know I can't talk to my friends about it b/c a lot of them are at different aspect in their lives right about now. Some are single and living single lives while others would be like why are you trying to rush!?!?!?!? They just don't understand. I want to give my son a playmate so bad!!! All of my neices and nephews are much older than him and sometimes acts as if they do not want him around pesturing them. I know if he has his own sibling that he would be so happy, he would feel as if he had a big responsibility and someone to look up to him.:hugs:


----------



## RNmommy

Hi KMR!!!!!! I'm so glad you're back!!! And thank you!!

Got my blood work back...
11dpo - HCG 8. Prog 8.5
13dpo - HCG 28. Prog 8.4
20dpo - HCG 1315. Prog 13.4 (yesterday's blood work)

It's lookin good!!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

RNmommy said:


> Hi KMR!!!!!! I'm so glad you're back!!! And thank you!!
> 
> Got my blood work back...
> 11dpo - HCG 8. Prog 8.5
> 13dpo - HCG 28. Prog 8.4
> 20dpo - HCG 1315. Prog 13.4 (yesterday's blood work)
> 
> It's lookin good!!!!

How many DPO were you when you got your :bfp:


----------



## RNmommy

Got BFP at 10dpo.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

RNmommy said:


> Got BFP at 10dpo.

Had you tested at 9 DPO?


----------



## RNmommy

Yeah, I got bfn at 9dpo.
The lines were faint at 10dpo but definitely there. Which I'm surprised because my HCG was so low at the time.


----------



## Ellie Bean

RNmommy said:


> Hi KMR!!!!!! I'm so glad you're back!!! And thank you!!
> 
> Got my blood work back...
> 11dpo - HCG 8. Prog 8.5
> 13dpo - HCG 28. Prog 8.4
> 20dpo - HCG 1315. Prog 13.4 (yesterday's blood work)
> 
> It's lookin good!!!!

That's awesome congrats!


----------



## OoOo

Any news on your bfp Ellie xxx hope you get it xx


----------



## Ellie Bean

OoOo said:


> Any news on your bfp Ellie xxx hope you get it xx

Well I'm cd38 today 13dpo according to FF. Still no AF, haven't tested again waiting until tomorrow if she still hasn't shown. I'm sorry for everything you're going thru right now I can't imagine how frustrating that must be. Keep your head up and stay strong! :)


----------



## RNmommy

Ellie Bean said:


> OoOo said:
> 
> 
> Any news on your bfp Ellie xxx hope you get it xx
> 
> Well I'm cd38 today 13dpo according to FF. Still no AF, haven't tested again waiting until tomorrow if she still hasn't shown. I'm sorry for everything you're going thru right now I can't imagine how frustrating that must be. Keep your head up and stay strong! :)Click to expand...

:test:


----------



## Blackbarbie04

RNmommy said:


> Ellie Bean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoOo said:
> 
> 
> Any news on your bfp Ellie xxx hope you get it xx
> 
> Well I'm cd38 today 13dpo according to FF. Still no AF, haven't tested again waiting until tomorrow if she still hasn't shown. I'm sorry for everything you're going thru right now I can't imagine how frustrating that must be. Keep your head up and stay strong! :)Click to expand...
> 
> :test:Click to expand...

Lol!!!!:haha::winkwink::happydance:


----------



## Ellie Bean

Idk how to post, I don't see manage attachments...


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ellie Bean said:


> Idk how to post, I don't see manage attachments...

When you go to + post reply the purple button under the last comment. Then once the page come up it shows the paperclip thingy right beside a white smiley face and two arrows. Click that then it will have you to add an attachment. Then press upload. After that push the button at the bottom of the page. Then it will take you back to where you type your post. Press the paperclip again and your pic info will come up. Press your pic info and then it will put it in your body of your text.:happydance:


----------



## OoOo

Thank you Ellie I'm trying to come to terms with recent events. So excited for you. Xxx


----------



## Ellie Bean

Thanks, Idk whats going on w/ my body I just went to the bathroom and wiped sorry if tmi and had the faintest pink tinged cm ...not sure if this is the beginning of AF or what. Hoping it goes away.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Its now getting more brown/red so thinking by tonight it'll be fully started. I've decided to take the clomid 100mg cd3-7 this time and maybe the higher dose will work. My husband will be going to have a semen analysis next week if AF really starts.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I hope it's not af ellie!!!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

How's everyone doing today? Any good news? Afm...Just came from getting my IUI and plan on BD the entire weekend. Praying for a BFP this cycle. We all need good news. I hope you still get your BFP Ellie Bean...FX!!!


----------



## OoOo

Hope it isn't your af Ellie. If it is I hope you have more luck with your hubby than I'm having with my df. X


----------



## OoOo

MsBee21niya said:


> How's everyone doing today? Any good news? Afm...Just came from getting my IUI and plan on BD the entire weekend. Praying for a BFP this cycle. We all need good news. I hope you still get your BFP Ellie Bean...FX!!!

Goodluck ms bee xxxx


----------



## Ellie Bean

Well still just some brown spotting ... hopefully its gone in the morning. We had sex last night and I'm wondering if maybe that's what caused the spotting, who knows lol. Plan to test tom if still lightly spotting. Fx for a bfp and then I can go pick up my prometrium before the pharmacy closes.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Temps are still in the 98s. Have my doctor's appointment Monday at 11, hoping I have good news. AF is due to be here on 7/6/13 so I will be taking a test Tuesday after my appointment 4 days before expected af.


----------



## RNmommy

Blackbarbie - fingers crossed! Can't wait tip Tuesday!

Ellie Bean - have you tested???? We wanna see a pic! Any more spotting?

As for me.... Just (not so patiently) awaiting my July 19th appt for my ultrasound. I have bloodwork scheduled for next Wednesday. I'm wondering if I could talk my doc into doing the ultrasound next week. I'll be 6 weeks and my HCG is high enough. I Hate Waiting!!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

RNmommy said:


> Blackbarbie - fingers crossed! Can't wait tip Tuesday!
> 
> Ellie Bean - have you tested???? We wanna see a pic! Any more spotting?
> 
> As for me.... Just (not so patiently) awaiting my July 19th appt for my ultrasound. I have bloodwork scheduled for next Wednesday. I'm wondering if I could talk my doc into doing the ultrasound next week. I'll be 6 weeks and my HCG is high enough. I Hate Waiting!!!!

Rn mommy I bet you can't hardly wait!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Sorry so late in checking in. I'm out AF showed in full force this morning so starting 100mg of clomid tomorrow hoping it works this time


----------



## Jamaica2004

So sorry Ellie.

I started 100mg today.

OoOo I hope everything is okay and dh behaves.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

So sorry ellie. Did the doc say you ovulated?


----------



## skittles2013

Sorry Ellie!! :growlmad:

Blackbarbie, so excited for you!! I'm only 1dpo and already getting anxious.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Skittles2013...How have you been? Afm...I'm not all that sure, but I'm thinking I'm 1dpo just as you are. Positive opk Thursday so they didn't check me, just scheduled IUI. Went in for that yesterday, so I'd say we are close together. Good luck!!! FX for all!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Ellie Bean...So sorry AF showed! All I want is for us all to get our BFPs. Maybe next time will be your lucky cycle. FX for you!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Thanks everyone! My ob/gyn isn't doing follicle scans yet but I had the pos opk and the ovulation pains on cd 24. DH is doing his SA on Friday so I'm excited to get the result of that.


----------



## skittles2013

MsBee, I didn't realize you did IUI, we had to :sex: for the past few days. I gotta say, that guanefenesin works!:thumbup:

Good luck! love being your cycle buddy :)


----------



## MsBee21niya

Skittles2013...Yeah, I wanted the IUI so they scheduled it. I also used that stuff along with softcups and pre-seed. According to FF I ovulated on the same day I got my positive opk which was Thursday, sucks cause the IUI was Friday, but we did BD Thursday, Friday, Saturday and today so I'm praying this is my lucky cycle. So today I'm supposingly 3dpo. This is going to be nerve wrecking, yet interesting since we are neck and neck. Great to have a cycle buddy. Will keep you posted. FX for you!


----------



## RNmommy

Hello ladies! Those of you in the two week wait...FX!!!

Ellie Bean - hope you get good news when your hubby gets his SA done. 

OoOo - how's your Ed being this cycle?

As for me... The nausea is starting to kick in. Blah! No vomiting yet, I hope it stays away. I can't wait til the 19th!!! I wish they'd let me get it done sooner.

I've only told one person so far. We're going to wait until we have the scan to tell the rest of our family. 
I want to get my daughter a shirt that says "I'm going to be a big sister" and let her wear it around the family and see if they notice. Haha!


----------



## MsBee21niya

RNMommy...Thanks! And CONGRATS to you! FX for twins...lol According to FF I'm 3dpo, so the 2ww has begun. I'm so anxious, and it stays on my mind most of the day. What did you do in your 2ww to pass time? I just don't want to over think things and set myself up for disappointment if it doesn't happen. Good luck to you!


----------



## skittles2013

MsBee, how are you feeling? Any symptoms?

RNMommy, are you hoping for twins? Wow


----------



## MsBee21niya

Skittles2013...I've been having cramps on and off all day, mainly on the left side and I took a nap today which isn't something I normally do. Praying those are good signs. What about you?


----------



## skittles2013

MsBee21niya said:


> Skittles2013...I've been having cramps on and off all day, mainly on the left side and I took a nap today which isn't something I normally do. Praying those are good signs. What about you?

those sound like great signs!:thumbup: I have been exhausted! But then it's a little hard to tell b/c DS has not been sleeping well, waking up before 6 am! I'm usually a barrel of energy though and today, I was a basket case. Also, I've been really gassy. LOL, not sure if that's even a symptom.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Skittles2013...I think those could possibly be signs, I've heard that being gassy is one. Hopefully we both have a BFP cycle. You have to train DS just incase you end up preggo, cause you will need your rest. I wish I wouldn't think about it as much as I do. This 2ww is going to be long! FX for you a positive cycle!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Just got back from the Doc. He states that I reacted to the Clomid 150 extremely well and that if i don't fall preggo this time he is going to keep me on 150 for next cycle!!! Me and the DF are excited and ready!!!

OAN... Just got throught taking pictures of the Pavillion where our wedding will be held. It's beautiful. It is over a lake and the surroundings are just beautiful!!! Hopefully we can make our announcement at the WEDDING!!!!! Taking a test in the morning and another Saturday!!!:happydance:


----------



## Ellie Bean

Good Luck Barbie that's great!


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm cd4 today. Started clomid 100mg yesterday. Noticed maybe a couple hot flashes so far otherwise nothing. I spoke to my obgyn 's office and they're supposed to be sending the order for dh SA. Nothing else exciting here lol. Good luck everyone!


----------



## OoOo

Hi all. I've been away but still reading posts. Hope your all well. Df is being supportive today no mention of doing SA yet. Think we're going to just see what these next few months bring before taking investigations further. We've joined the gym together. Something else to focus on. Anyway last night I had neg opk but at 8am I had a blaring opk. So must have started surge in the night as usually for me I get a slight dark then blaring. Then a day of blaring then fades out. I bd this morning and hoping to for next few days too. Not putting too much stress on myself. Today is first day we bd instead of going from cd 10 to 20.we did bd on cd 8 but then relaxed until today I'm cd 13 today. So hoping that helps Xxx


----------



## OoOo

It's so nice that your still on our board rnmommy. :). Glad your pregnancy is going well. Thank you for coming back to check on us x


----------



## OoOo

My surge was last night sometime after 9pm. Had a very strong opk probably darkest I've had at 8am today and now it's 7pm I still have a positive but it is getting lighter than the first positive still a fraction darker than test line. Going to bd in morning. Feeling hopeful. Dreading the tww. When would you count 1dpo? If I get a neg opk tomo or near to negative should I count from the next day.


----------



## RNmommy

Hello!! 
Skittles - I've been super gassy since right before my BFP!

I wouldn't mind twins!!


----------



## OoOo

Update. I have sharp pains in my left hand side. I've never felt them before. X


----------



## MsBee21niya

This is my first month completely tempting. It says I'm 5dpo...Anyone think I have a good chance so far, based on my charting?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## skittles2013

MsBee, that looks awesome!! I wish I had tempted, too. How are you feeling otherwise? and more importantly, when are you testing?

RNMommy, you should start a pregnancy journal, I'll come follow you there. Do you know if you had multiple follicles mature?

I've been really tired, and still very gassy. :growlmad:


----------



## MsBee21niya

Skittles2013...Thanks! I've been having cramps since O and today lower back pain, but it could be from the way I was laying. I think I'm testing on the 11th..Too scared to test b4 then because of the disappointment I'll have. I'm so anxious, yet nervous! I've been eating better even been eating Pineapple core, Brazil Nuts and drinking plain milk (which I hate) because ppl say it helps with implantation. I'm so scared! I just want my BFP! When are you testing? FX FOR YOU!!!


----------



## RNmommy

My doc didn't do follicle scans so I don't know how many there were. And if I wouldn't have told them I got a BFP, they probably would have told me I didn't ovulate again just based on my progesterone. I wish they would have done scans though, that's something that would have been nice to know before the dreaded tww! Haha!


----------



## skittles2013

RNmommy said:


> My doc didn't do follicle scans so I don't know how many there were. And if I wouldn't have told them I got a BFP, they probably would have told me I didn't ovulate again just based on my progesterone. I wish they would have done scans though, that's something that would have been nice to know before the dreaded tww! Haha!

oh so they check your progesterone and thought you didn't ovulate? LOL!


----------



## RNmommy

It's crazy, right? Cycle 1 at 50mg my progesterone was 8.8. They said I didn't ovulate. Cycle 2 I was bumped up to 100mg and prog was 8.4. They said I didn't ovulate. Cycle 3 I was bumped up to 150mg and progesterone was only 7.3. When I called to get my results the nurse said she would look at them and call me back. THis was a Monday. I told her I had gotten positive pregnancy test on sunday. She got the results and called me right back. Told me my prog was low so they called in the progesterone vaginal suppository to start that night. I'm sure they were surprised by my BFP! I was too. I was really ill right around the time I should have O'd. If I remember correctly we bd the day before what was probably my positive OPK and then I was sick and throwing up day of "positive" OPK. We didn't bd until late the next night. I got almost positive OPK day before I was sick and I don't remember testing the day I was sick. The next day it was back to an obvious negative. It's craziness. 
I just want to hear that little heartbeat and I'll feel so much better.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Took a dip yesterday and temp back up today. Took a test yesterday morning bfn so I'm hoping I implanted late and that is what the dip was for yesterday. If temps are still high by the weekend taking another one Saturday!!!! 


what yall think?


----------



## OoOo

RNmommy said:


> It's crazy, right? Cycle 1 at 50mg my progesterone was 8.8. They said I didn't ovulate. Cycle 2 I was bumped up to 100mg and prog was 8.4. They said I didn't ovulate. Cycle 3 I was bumped up to 150mg and progesterone was only 7.3. When I called to get my results the nurse said she would look at them and call me back. THis was a Monday. I told her I had gotten positive pregnancy test on sunday. She got the results and called me right back. Told me my prog was low so they called in the progesterone vaginal suppository to start that night. I'm sure they were surprised by my BFP! I was too. I was really ill right around the time I should have O'd. If I remember correctly we bd the day before what was probably my positive OPK and then I was sick and throwing up day of "positive" OPK. We didn't bd until late the next night. I got almost positive OPK day before I was sick and I don't remember testing the day I was sick. The next day it was back to an obvious negative. It's craziness.
> I just want to hear that little heartbeat and I'll feel so much better.

This gives me hope cos I didn't bd up until opk. Got a pos opk at 8am yesterday but it may have gone positive in early hours. It was really dark darkest one I've ever had so we bd at 830 am. Then again today at 8am so 24 hours after pos opk. Going to continue for maybe two more days cos I've read that ovulation can happen up 72hours after opk so I want to make sure I'm covered. I'm a bit nervous that I didn't bd before yesterday but was trying not to stress. An all other months I've bd from day 10 and no bfp so maybe my relaxed approx might help. I bd cd 13, cd14(today). First pos cd13. Tested night of cd12 and Bfn ovulation test. Do you guys think tomorrow I'd be 1 dpo??


----------



## OoOo

Ps my opk is slight lighter than test line at 8am today. By tonight will probably be back to barely there at all line which is what I usually get on normal cycle days. I usually have a strong pos for 24 hours then fades out.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Just went to the bathroom and had yellowish d/c. Never had this before... Hopefully it's a good sign :happydance:


----------



## MsBee21niya

Blackbarbie04...Sounds promising! FX for you!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Any other symptoms Blackbarbie04?


----------



## OoOo

Blackbarbie04 said:


> Just went to the bathroom and had yellowish d/c. Never had this before... Hopefully it's a good sign :happydance:

Sounds exciting. When are you testing x


----------



## Blackbarbie04

My back is hurting so I'm hoping af stay away. My breast are also very tender and heavy, but that's not new with af either so hopefully high temp tomorrow and if so I'm testing


----------



## MrsSwift10

Hello ladies I am on my day3 of 10 on provera bc I dont have natural pd. Then will start 100mg of clomid on cd 5-9 and was also put on metformin. My last round of clomid 50mg was terrible. I hope this round works.:dust::dust: to all you lovely ladies.


----------



## skittles2013

Hi Ladies! I'm 5 dpo today. I noticed globs of creamy CM today, not sure if that's a sign for period or BFP, or maybe both. Every morning I wake up hoping I'll be less gassy but everyday I seem to be abnormally gassy. I hope it's for a good cause b/c I am so uncomfortable. :growlmad:


----------



## youngmamttc

Blackbarbie! My first symptoms were yellow cm and implantation dip on chart! Fingers xd sounds promising


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I hope so. Temps are still high today but decided to wait until Saturday to test


----------



## Blackbarbie04

youngmamttc said:


> Blackbarbie! My first symptoms were yellow cm and implantation dip on chart! Fingers xd sounds promising

What day was your dip on?


----------



## OoOo

In cd 15 today.+opk cd 12/13 as surge may have started in the night. Just going to wait it out not counting dpo cos I could have ovulated straight away or even today or tonight. Got sore nipples that are waking me up at night. No other symptoms. Not pinning my hopes on anything. Hoping your all well xx


----------



## Jamaica2004

Hope everyone has a happy and safe 4 th.


----------



## Ellie Bean

We're on our way to do dh semen analysis so fingers crossed it comes back good! How long does it take to get results back?


----------



## MsBee21niya

Ellie Bean...When we did it we got the results back the same day, because the person who did it is only there for a few hours a day, and two hrs after its done we can call in and get our results. Good luck to you!


----------



## OoOo

How did your dh get on Ellie x


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Think I am going to be out this month. I am 13 DPO and still having a negative test :cry:. Ready for AF to come so I can start Round 4 of 150. IDK why but my doc said since this was a successful treatment he is counting this as Cycle 1 so IDK!!! On to the next month. Hey, I'm thinking positive at least I won't be too big in my wedding dress next month!!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

OoOo said:


> How did your dh get on Ellie x

We didn't end up calling yesterday d/t the holiday so I plan to call sometime today and asked for results. I will let u know once I hear back.


----------



## OoOo

Goodluck Ellie. Barbie you might not be out xxxx


----------



## MsBee21niya

How's everyone doing today? Did everyone enjoy the holiday? Ellie Bean..Hoping you get great results. Blackbarbie04...Don't count yourself out yet, some ppl just get late BFP's...Praying for ya! Afm....I had a little dip on my chart yesterday, and this morning it only went back a little. It has me so confused. Also, yesterday I had really SEVERE cramps, almost unbearable. I just want my BFP so bad. It'll be great for all of us to get it. This my first whole mnth tempting so I really don't know about this chart. Take a look ladies, tell me what you think...FX FOR EVERYONE!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## skittles2013

MsBee21niya said:


> How's everyone doing today? Did everyone enjoy the holiday? Ellie Bean..Hoping you get great results. Blackbarbie04...Don't count yourself out yet, some ppl just get late BFP's...Praying for ya! Afm....I had a little dip on my chart yesterday, and this morning it only went back a little. It has me so confused. Also, yesterday I had really SEVERE cramps, almost unbearable. I just want my BFP so bad. It'll be great for all of us to get it. This my first whole mnth tempting so I really don't know about this chart. Take a look ladies, tell me what you think...FX FOR EVERYONE!


Wow MsBee! That looks great! How long have you been TTC? Is this your first?


----------



## MsBee21niya

Hi skittles2013 how are you? I've been #TTC since 2011, but on my own w/out charting, temps, etc. Im assuming I wasn't ovulating which is why I never got preggo. Got tired and finally went to a fertility specialist. Hoping this my lucky mnth. Horrible cramps yesterday, a few today. I wouldn't mind if there's a positive outcome. Ready to be a first time mommy... FX for you!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Just went back and adjusted my chart to the alotted time since I was waking up a little earlier taking temp then usual. There's a difference, but not a major one!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Ellie Bean

Well got the results back and they said they like it between 10-40 and DH semen analysis was at a 2...so now Idk what we're going to do.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hello Ladies! Mind if I join this group? I just got my first prescription of 50mg clomid today. I am really excited for next cycle to start.

I have issues with anovulatory cycle and ovulate maybe 6-7 times a year. This month might be anovulatory (didn't temp so I don't know for sure) so I might have another 20 or so days to go. Some anovulatory cycles last for 60+ days.

I am also going to be testing to see if I have PCOS. 

I am glad to finally be getting some answers and really get the ball rolling with everything. I am feeling more confident then ever :happydance:


----------



## Ellie Bean

Good luck and welcome NDTaber!


----------



## OoOo

Ellie Bean said:


> Well got the results back and they said they like it between 10-40 and DH semen analysis was at a 2...so now Idk what we're going to do.

Does he take any vitamins. Zinc I meant to be good xxx thinking of you both. This is what my df is scared of. Xxx


----------



## kmr1763

Hey ladies. So my best friend's mom died of breast cancer a week ago, and the week before that she was hospitalized. I've been busy with her, sorry been AWOL. 

Have you ladies tried soft cups and preseed? I just got a bfp again today. To tell the truth I'm surprised. It happened on the first go on clonus last time, which of course ended in mc. But then again this time first time. Preseed and soft cups both times. Only 9 dpo today.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Kmr1763...CONGRATS!!! That's wonderful! I used preseed and softcups this cycle. I'm praying this is my month. Wow! That's great!!! FX for a healthy 9mnths


----------



## MsBee21niya

Sorry about your friends mom!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Ellie Bean...Sorry about the results. Still have my FX for you!


----------



## Ellie Bean

OoOo said:


> Ellie Bean said:
> 
> 
> Well got the results back and they said they like it between 10-40 and DH semen analysis was at a 2...so now Idk what we're going to do.
> 
> Does he take any vitamins. Zinc I meant to be good xxx thinking of you both. This is what my df is scared of. XxxClick to expand...

No he doesn't. He's decided hes going to try fertileaid for men for 3 months and then recheck his SA. As for me Idk what I'm going to do my ob/gyn didn't tell me anything other than dh's results and treatment.


----------



## kmr1763

Ms. Bee-- thanks! Seriously just as surprised as can be. Wasn't insane about ttc this month too. My fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Thanks kmr1763...I tested this morning with FRER BFN! Heartbroken! But I'm praying for me it's just too early. I had a dip on 7DPO and I'm 9DPO today...I hope I'm joining you this month.


----------



## skittles2013

MsBee21niya said:


> Thanks kmr1763...I tested this morning with FRER BFN! Heartbroken! But I'm praying for me it's just too early. I had a dip on 7DPO and I'm 9DPO today...I hope I'm joining you this month.

MsBEe you silly lady! 9 dpo is way too early. You may not have even implanted. I think implantation occurs between 9 and 11 dpo. We're at the home stretch...this has been the longest 2ww ever. I am only 8 dpo so definitely not testing. Have you got any symptoms? I don't except I've been peeing a lot, does that happen when there's progesterone in your body?


----------



## MsBee21niya

skittles2013....You could be right, but some do get BFPs at 9DPO. Implantation starts at 7DPO. As far as my symptoms...For the past 3 days I've been having real severe cramps, waking up early (sleep is really off) and for some reason my bb's feel fuller. They don't hurt but to me they feel fuller. I've been peeing alot too, but for me it could be due to drinking lots of water. For you it could be a sign, because alot of ppl pee alot before their BFP's. I just hope I tested way too early. FX this is our month!!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Also creamy cm past few days.


----------



## skittles2013

oh wow 7 dpo? I should start eating my pineapple then. They say that helps with implantation. :shrug:

FX'd this is our month! Yes I've had a lot of creamy CM too, but I get that every month before my period. :dohh:


----------



## skittles2013

oh and I had implantation bleeding 10 dpo last pregnancy.


----------



## MsBee21niya

skittles2013...I did the pineapple core and Brazil nuts. You suppose to start that the day after O. You never know when you'll implant, it's said to start as early as 7dpo. On that day I had the temp dip so I'm hoping maybe I did implant that day. Temp went back up the next day. FX!!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

No bleeding for me. 10DPO tomorrow


----------



## MsBee21niya

skittles2013...My chart as of today
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Ellie Bean

Congrats KMR!


----------



## skittles2013

MsBee21niya said:


> skittles2013...My chart as of today

Looking great! I think you have a good shot this month. I was extremely fatigued today, i fell asleep in my son's play yard LOL.


----------



## MsBee21niya

skittles2013....I really do pray its my month, yours too! That would be a blessing for us both! FX!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

I feel bad about how I'm reacting to dh's semen analysis bc I'm more upset about it than he is...he is just like o well 2 is my favorite number lol! Anyone have any good suggestions to help cope?


----------



## OoOo

Congrats KMr xxx goodluck to everyone else xxx have you took a pic. That's brilliant news hun fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## OoOo

Ellie Bean said:


> I feel bad about how I'm reacting to dh's semen analysis bc I'm more upset about it than he is...he is just like o well 2 is my favorite number lol! Anyone have any good suggestions to help cope?

Don't feel bad Ellie. I can understand how you feel. Hope the vitamins help and dh semen analysis gets higher next time. Don't give up hope. Out of that 2 million 1 could still make it. Xxx hugs


----------



## kmr1763

Oooo-- it's faint! Same thing as last time bfp on wondfo frer bfn. Frer is faint bfp this morn. I shall try to get a decent pic ;)

Ellie-- thanks! I can't imagine how discouraging it is to get news like that about dh. But maybe (I don't know him and you do) his way of coping is through joking. Or something along those lines. But at least now you guys can take steps to correct the issue. It sucks big time to think of them medicating you without having had all the puzzle pieces. Urgh!!


----------



## kmr1763

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/kmr1763/null-5.jpg

Okay ladies, lol don't judge me. This is it! I had to tweak so you guys could see, but there no doubt. No plans to maniacally test this time, I want to relax, dammit.

Edit: the sun came up and made it easier to see

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/kmr1763/null-7.jpg


----------



## Ellie Bean

I def see it kmr!! Yay congrats!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Hope things work out EllieBean. Afm...I feel out of it now, so depressed. Another temp drop! So worried!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## OoOo

kmr1763 said:


> Oooo-- it's faint! Same thing as last time bfp on wondfo frer bfn. Frer is faint bfp this morn. I shall try to get a decent pic ;)
> 
> Ellie-- thanks! I can't imagine how discouraging it is to get news like that about dh. But maybe (I don't know him and you do) his way of coping is through joking. Or something along those lines. But at least now you guys can take steps to correct the issue. It sucks big time to think of them medicating you without having had all the puzzle pieces. Urgh!!

Hoping they darken soon for you xxx


----------



## OoOo

I can see it :)


----------



## OoOo

MsBee21niya said:


> Hope things work out EllieBean. Afm...I feel out of it now, so depressed. Another temp drop! So worried!

Don't give up xxxx you may still be in xx


----------



## MsBee21niya

Thanks OoOo...I really hope so, but idk! Temp drop this morning, second one I've had. Now bb's are back to normal, BFN this morning! I'm so worried and sad....


----------



## OoOo

MsBee21niya said:


> Thanks OoOo...I really hope so, but idk! Temp drop this morning, second one I've had. Now bb's are back to normal, BFN this morning! I'm so worried and sad....

That's how I always feel. My boos go back to normal and I feel so sad. 
I have sore boobs ATM but that's usual for me on clomid post ov. Next week I'm fearing my boobs will go back to normal :(


----------



## MsBee21niya

OoOo... Just sad! I did everything this month, so I don't understand. Preseed, Softcups, Robitussin, IUI. Day I got a positive opk we did it that day and the next four in a row, so this really bothers me.


----------



## OoOo

Yes I have been feeling the exact way. So much pressure and to be let down again.


----------



## MsBee21niya

:(


----------



## NDTaber9211

I see the line Kmr congrats!

MsBee- How long have you been trying? I am sorry you are having so much trouble :hugs:. I have to stop temping after I confirm O or I will drive myself mad. Sometimes it really is the best policy to just sit back and enjoy the ride. The more we poke, prod, shove pills down our throats, etc the more we stress out and make it harder for us to conceive. I really hope you get your bfp soon :flower:


----------



## MsBee21niya

NDTaber9211...Thanks for that! I feel a little better. Been trying since '2011' but first time with meds 'clomid' I guess this charting and how my chart looks now really has gotten to me. First temp drop I was happy because I assumed it was implantation, but then wake up this am and it's dropped and by .2 really worried the heck out of me, and I've done everything this mnth to cover all bases and now I don't feel it was enough now! BFN yesterday and today. It's just so hurtful! :(


----------



## NDTaber9211

I think your chart looks great, temps still way above the cover line. You aren't out until AF arrives. Try not to put too much pressure on yourself which I know is way easier said then done.


----------



## MsBee21niya

NDTaber9211...You really made me feel alot better about myself! Means alot! Now I'm having major cramps on my lower left side. Grrrr! Gonna try to put my mind at ease. Thanks! :)


----------



## skittles2013

KMR, congrats!!! That's awesome.

MsBee, me too. my boobs don't hurt anymore. I'm not too bloated anymore either. 9 dpo today.


----------



## RNmommy

Hi Ladies! So much to catch up on....I'll have to scan through a little better later and read the thread. 
KMR - I definitely see a second line! That's awesome! Are you going to test again or just wait to see doc?? Prayers your way for a happy and healthy 9 months!

Ellie - sorry to hear about your dh's SA. I honestly don't know a lot about those. What does a 2 mean for ttc?

MissBee - I wouldn't worry too much about not having sore bbs. Mine have not been sore at all like they were with my daughter. They're slightly tender in the morning when I first wake up but that quickly fades. I do however have this nagging and annoying constant nausea! With my daughter I remember one of my early symptoms were the prominent veins on my chest and upper arms. I don't have that his time around either. 

OoOo - where are you at in your cycle? 

As for me... Just patiently awaiting to get my blood work results tomorrow from Wednesdays blood draw. Ugh! Also going to try to bump my US up to next week. We have family visiting the entire week I am supposed to get my scan and them we are going out of town after that. I don't want to have to explain it to the family about going for my US, we haven't told anyone yet. Want to wait until scan just to make sure everything is ok. Plus it would be really neat to say "We're pregnant....with twins!" Hahaha!
Wouldn't that be a shocker??? I'm ok with the thought of twins and so is my hubby but the reality would probably be a little rough at first. 
You know, we wait to ovulate...wait to test...and then wait some more for scans and blood work. It's a vicious cycle! :brat:


----------



## MsBee21niya

skittles2013...Yeah, has me feeling not as good as I did. RNMommy...The boobs isn't really my concern. It's really the two dips on my chart. One on 7dpo and another today 10dpo. Idk what to think now. Also BFN today and yesterday...


----------



## skittles2013

Maybe 7dpo was a mistake on the temp. That does happen you know. we'll see tmr! 7 dpo is awfull early for the implantation dip.


----------



## MsBee21niya

skittles2013...Hopefully so! After tomorrow I may stop tempting. Too stressful!


----------



## NDTaber9211

MsBee21niya said:


> skittles2013...Hopefully so! After tomorrow I may stop tempting. Too stressful!

seriously, thats the way to go. Temp until FF confirms O and then stop. Saves me a LOT of stress


----------



## Kezmama

Hey ladies how is everyone doing? I'm in the dreaded TWW only 2 more days then i will start testing...


----------



## OoOo

Rn mommy I'm cd 19. I think I ovulated cd 12-13. I've got usual sore boobs and some cramps. Haven't had cramps before. Trying to relax and see if I'm lucky. Can't wait to see your scan xxxx


----------



## OoOo

Kezmama said:


> Hey ladies how is everyone doing? I'm in the dreaded TWW only 2 more days then i will start testing...

What dpo you testing Kez ? Xx I'm cd 19. I ovulated cd13. What day should I test do you reckon


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Sorry been MIA!!! On CD 2 start clomid tomorrow!!! Thinking positive+!+!+!+! At least I won't have a belly for my wedding next month !!!! praying for you kmr!!!!


----------



## OoOo

Blackbarbie04 said:


> Sorry been MIA!!! On CD 2 start clomid tomorrow!!! Thinking positive+!+!+!+! At least I won't have a belly for my wedding next month !!!! praying for you kmr!!!!

Goodluck on your next lot of clomid Barbie xxxx


----------



## Kezmama

OoOo said:


> Kezmama said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies how is everyone doing? I'm in the dreaded TWW only 2 more days then i will start testing...
> 
> What dpo you testing Kez ? Xx I'm cd 19. I ovulated cd13. What day should I test do you reckonClick to expand...

Hi I ovulated cd14 so I'm now cd 21, I usually can get my BFP 9-10dpo... I recommend testing then


----------



## kmr1763

Msbee-- I think when we are ttc it's easy for ya to read too much into things like temps and symptoms... Which could mean something, or could mean nothing at all. Temps can so some funky things! So don't let that stress you out, please!

Thanks to you ladies who saw my lines :) 

Rnmommy-- I will keep testing just not as insanely as I was before. I will use my last frer in a few days and wondfos in between, and I have one digi leftover from last time. 
Wondfo from this morning :) 
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/kmr1763/null-10.jpg


----------



## MsBee21niya

Thanks KMR! I know I've been reading wayyyyy too much into it. Enough to stress and drive me insane. Guess I'll just let it be. AF us suppose to be here Friday, FX she doesn't show! Temp went up this am, but just barely. Once again, CONGRATS to you!


----------



## Ellie Bean

It means its pretty low all they told me was we like it to be between 10-40 and his was 2 so quite a bit lower than they'd like. I called up and left them a message so hoping to get more info once they call back. I want to make sure his motility and morphology is ok or if its not atleast we'll know and I want them to send us our own copy of result.


----------



## RNmommy

Fx for you Ellie!

KMR - test looks great!

I finally got my results back from Wednesdays blood work. 
HCG 11,113
Progesterone 17.3
:dance:

And I was able to move my first official OB appt and US up to this Friday!!!!
So excited!!!


----------



## kmr1763

Awesomeness rnmommy! So excited for your awesome #s and ultrasound!! How far are you now? I bet you'll get a good view!


----------



## RNmommy

Well, I'm 6wks 4days going based off of when I think I ovulated. But I'm 7+1 based off of my LMP. I guess I'll get a better base on Friday. 
The nurse was like "Ok, we'll move up your appt but just know that until 8 weeks we might not see anything." I'm pretty sure they'd be able to see something by Friday. FX it all goes smooth and we'll see the baby.
KMR - have you phoned the doc yet?


----------



## kmr1763

Rnmommy-- nope. Not planning to anytime soon. They basically will order me a yes no blood test and then afterwards I will just go make my first appointment. So not really a big rush lol what's the point? Right now I'm just having fun enjoying that I'm pregnant! I love not being stressed out.

Uhhh and I think they will see something even if they only make out the sac. But I seriously doubt that! They probably just say that to save their butts just in case


----------



## RNmommy

I'm so glad for you that you're so relaxed about this!!! You have WAY more will power than me! :haha:

Its funny, when I called the Monday after Father's Day to find out my progesterone results from my 7dpo blood work, the nurse was like "The doc hasn't seen them yet so I will have to call you back". And then I told her I got a bfp the day before. She said "I'll call you right back, let me go get the results". LOL. She immediately called in my prescription for my progesterone suppositories which I started that night (July 17th). Thank goodness I did because I don't think I would have made it this far. My 7dpo progesterone was 7.3 and at 11dpo was only 8.4. It's still only 17.3 but I'm happy with that! 

I have to go in on Wednesday for more blood work. My arms are getting tired of this :brat:
I'm just excited for Friday! I'm wondering if they're going to do a transabdominal or a transvaginal US. I don't like those transvag ones, they're really uncomfortable!

Men, they just have no idea what we go through. The finger they eventually get up their butt by the doc has nothing on what we go through! :rofl:


----------



## skittles2013

Great numbers RNMommy!! Good luck on Friday!

kmr1763, you sound like me haha, skinny PCOS. My dr said I was too thin to have pcos but I'm convinced I have it b/c I have a lot of follicles and have trouble ovulating. My BMI is 18.

I took a nap today, super exhausted. I was even more tired when I woke up though.:shrug: I'm also pretty emotional, was so sad yesterday b/c DS was not smiling at me. I started crying when I couldn't get him to smile. Anyways, I think I may test tmr or Wed. We'll see when I remember to in the morning.


----------



## MsBee21niya

skittles2013...Hey! I'm with you, took a nap today, which isn't too normal for me. Temp went up today but barely, and bad PMS cramps, hope she isn't coming. No more tempting for me. FX for us all!!!!


----------



## skittles2013

MsBee21niya said:


> skittles2013...Hey! I'm with you, took a nap today, which isn't too normal for me. Temp went up today but barely, and bad PMS cramps, hope she isn't coming. No more tempting for me. FX for us all!!!!

FX'd! That's a great sign MsBee, temps don't usually go up. Also, cramps are good, I had cramps when I got prego last time. I'm a little worried b/c I have 0 cramps now.


----------



## MsBee21niya

skittles2013...Alot of ppl I know didn't have cramps and were still preggo. For me, these cramps now really feel like AF cramps. The other days they didn't feel this way. This started yesterday, so Im worried too. I'm praying for us both! Now no more tempting. My F/S said if no AF by Friday to come in Friday for blood test. It would be nice to get a positive before that time, well a positive in general. Good luck!!


----------



## skittles2013

MsBee21niya said:


> skittles2013...Alot of ppl I know didn't have cramps and were still preggo. For me, these cramps now really feel like AF cramps. The other days they didn't feel this way. This started yesterday, so Im worried too. I'm praying for us both! Now no more tempting. My F/S said if no AF by Friday to come in Friday for blood test. It would be nice to get a positive before that time, well a positive in general. Good luck!!

When are you testing? I realized I don't have any of those early tests, only IC's which aren't that sensitive.


----------



## MsBee21niya

skittles2013...Really scared to test since I got BFN 9&10DPO...It's so hard looking at that one line. Now I have two of the dollar store ones, which is my first time using. I had FRER but used already. So I may do one tomorrow FMU. Not buying anymore after these two! 12DPO tomorrow and 11DPiui


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am trying not to be sad and angry about the fact I don't have any impending AF signs but I am failing. I just want AF to show so I can start clomid but it's looking like this cycle was anovulatory. AF probably wont be here for another 10-20 days. I am so frustrated with all of these anovulatory cycles.


----------



## OoOo

RNmommy said:


> Fx for you Ellie!
> 
> KMR - test looks great!
> 
> I finally got my results back from Wednesdays blood work.
> HCG 11,113
> Progesterone 17.3
> :dance:
> 
> And I was able to move my first official OB appt and US up to this Friday!!!!
> So excited!!!

Brilliant numbers rn mommy xxxx


----------



## MsBee21niya

NDTaber9211 said:


> I am trying not to be sad and angry about the fact I don't have any impending AF signs but I am failing. I just want AF to show so I can start clomid but it's looking like this cycle was anovulatory. AF probably wont be here for another 10-20 days. I am so frustrated with all of these anovulatory cycles.

Sorry to hear that! I can only imagine, when I was waiting to start my clomid it took my AF longer to come, soon as I start stressing about it alot it came on. They haven't given you anything to bring it on? I'll be glad when the end of this week comes, because if its a bust like I'm feeling I'm ready to move on and try for the next cycle. FX cross for you!!!


----------



## OoOo

Hi girls. I'm cd 20. Sore bbs and cramping. Also for two days have woke up twice in night to wee. This has happened for months it's two wees and I was bursting. This was one of my first signs when I got a bfp. 
I started gym a week ago in an attempt to lose weight and take my mind off baby's. I weighed yesterday after going to gym 4 workouts and gave up sugar ate more healthy and I have lost 1/2 stone. It really made my day. Knowing me I will be preg this month and put it all back on lol but I'd be so happy. Gym is definetly distracting me from bfps and bfns. Hope everyone is ok. Xxx


----------



## NDTaber9211

MsBee21niya said:


> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> I am trying not to be sad and angry about the fact I don't have any impending AF signs but I am failing. I just want AF to show so I can start clomid but it's looking like this cycle was anovulatory. AF probably wont be here for another 10-20 days. I am so frustrated with all of these anovulatory cycles.
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that! I can only imagine, when I was waiting to start my clomid it took my AF longer to come, soon as I start stressing about it alot it came on. They haven't given you anything to bring it on? I'll be glad when the end of this week comes, because if its a bust like I'm feeling I'm ready to move on and try for the next cycle. FX cross for you!!!Click to expand...

No my Dr wanted this cycle to end naturally:(


----------



## OoOo

Maybe try health shop there might be something that can help ??


----------



## kmr1763

Ndtaber-- I wonder why they wanted it to end naturally? For ladies who have irregular cycles, provera is a good choice for ending a looong cycle. :/ kmfx for you!!

Skittle-- I was convinced I didn't have pcos. At the time most of what I was reading was geared toward women who were overweight, who grew facial hair, etc. Ultrasound is the only thing that confirmed it. Tons of cysts all over my ovaries, and no ovulation! 

Rnmommy-- may every male doctor require bi-yearly colonoscopies. I'm so excited for your ultrasound! Oh, and to gear you up, I'm pretty sure it's going to be vaginal (I know dude. I know) because at this point you uterus is still behind your pubic bone. 

So my ds's birthday is March 19. This next birthday he'll be four (omg). This little bean's due date is March 20. Haha! Happy birthday big brother!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

2nd day of Clomid. Been haing headaches since yesterday and a whole lotta hot flashes this go round. I'll be away from DF 2 of my fertile days so hopefully I can get it on next Friday morning before I leave for Houstan. 

Ellie Bean: Have you tried the EOD method??? If you bd every other day it don't decrease the sperm count as much. If you bd every day then it makes the sperm count even lower.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Last cycle we bd every other day, but before then we just kind of winged it. So I told dh that we need to be more strict about only bding every other day. DH's fertilaid is supposed to be here tomorrow so I really hope it works to help increase his count. I've called my obgyn's office 3 rimes trying to find more out about his motility and morphology but noone hasn't gotten back to me yet. Hopefully tomorrow! Sorry about the side effects of the clomid Barbie that stinks. I'm just having hot flashes here and there.


----------



## Overwhelmed

Hello! Can I join you all? This is my first round on clomid, but have been TTCing since Jan 2012. I have no idea how this clomid thing works, everyone seems to have so many mature follicles, but I only had one on cd15. My OB seemed pleased, but it makes me wonder.


----------



## OoOo

I'm cd21. Getting bloods done today. Been up in night weeing for three days now. Sore bbs. Bit of crampy pain. No other things I've noticed.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Good luck OoOo!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Welcome Overwhelmed! I don't know much about the follicles as my obgyn doesn't do follicle scans regularly.


----------



## OoOo

9dpo tomoz. Oh ill be so tempted to test especially if I keep waking up to wee tonight. Trying to resist cos bfns upset me. Ill probably manage to get through the weekend. :) I hope. I don't want to be upset by Evaps again. So if I'm on here saying I've tested please tell me right off. X


----------



## Blackbarbie04

OoOo said:


> 9dpo tomoz. Oh ill be so tempted to test especially if I keep waking up to wee tonight. Trying to resist cos bfns upset me. Ill probably manage to get through the weekend. :) I hope. I don't want to be upset by Evaps again. So if I'm on here saying I've tested please tell me right off. X


I think it's hard for us all!!! 

I'm Just on CD 5 :dohh:!!! 

We wait to start the clomid...

we wait for a + opk for the ovulation date...

We wait 9 days after ovulation to test...

Then we wait another couple of days to see if AF shows her ugly face!!!

It's just a waiting game in which I do not have very much patience!!!!




SORRY JUST HAD TO VENT A LITTLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cry:


----------



## Ellie Bean

I know! Its so hard to wait constantly! DH got his fertilaid and started taking it today. I spoke to my obgyn and they pretty much said to hold off on the clomid after this cycle bc of DH's SA. So I'm cd13 today and and am hoping maybe we'll Get lucky this month and get a bfp, but u never kno! Just trying to stay positive and not get down. Fx for everyone in the waiting game.


----------



## MsBee21niya

I'm out! AF started today!!! :( :( on to the next cycle, if I can even manage


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MsBee21niya said:


> I'm out! AF started today!!! :( :( on to the next cycle, if I can even manage

I am so sorry!!! We are going to get our BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## MsBee21niya

BlackBarbie04...Thanks! Just so unreal! I did everything! Bd every other day, IUI, Preseed, Softcups, Robitussin. Now I'm like what would make this cycle any different? Because no matter what it's going to be on my mind! :(


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm sorry MsBee!


----------



## OoOo

Hugs ms bee xxx I know how you feel xx


----------



## MsBee21niya

Thanks ladies! Still trying to cope, waiting on blood work to confirm, which I told them I already know but they said I had to take it before I can start another round of clomid. Another month of this, idk what to do now!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Maybe try a more relaxed approach? Do you need the preseed? Nothing is as good as your own CM. If you produce a good amount of watery/ewcm try going au naturel. Do you exercise? Exercise is really suppose to help fertility. Man I hate exercise though. I really have to push myself to get on my elliptical and I still don't use it often enough. 

Your :bfp: will be here before you know it! :hugs:


----------



## MsBee21niya

NDTaber9211...Yes I need the preseed because clomid changed my cm, didn't even see any ewcm. As far as working out I plan to start more daily with DH! He's in the military so he has to daily anyway.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Or darn, I didn't know clomid could possibly mess with my CM.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Yes! Look into it, it dries up alot of ppls cm that's why most try Robitussin (regular kind) to help and preseed just incase you get no cm or no ewcm


----------



## kmr1763

MsBee21niya said:


> Yes! Look into it, it dries up alot of ppls cm that's why most try Robitussin (regular kind) to help and preseed just incase you get no cm or no ewcm

When I was ttc DS, I didn't get pregnant until the third cycle with Clomid. Don't be discouraged. I know it's hard, I KNOW. But you know you are on the path to a bfp, and it's only a matter if time. Keep your chin up, it WILL happen!


----------



## skittles2013

Boo MsBee, i tested today, BFN. :cry:

I think AF will start on Friday so I already made an appointment with FS on monday.


----------



## MsBee21niya

skittles2013...Yeah, AF started today. 2wks to be exact, so right on time. I start clomid on Sat cd3. If it thins my lining this time they are going to switch from clomid to letrozole. Sorry for the BFN but if all fails we will be at it together again! Trying to stay positive once again!


----------



## skittles2013

MsBee21niya said:


> skittles2013...Yeah, AF started today. 2wks to be exact, so right on time. I start clomid on Sat cd3. If it thins my lining this time they are going to switch from clomid to letrozole. Sorry for the BFN but if all fails we will be at it together again! Trying to stay positive once again!


Thanks, let's do it this cycle! I just need AF to come already, I'm assuming tomorrow.


----------



## MsBee21niya

skittles2013...I knew she was too, just had to wait. Glad it cake when it did, so I can have my clomid for the weekend. They didn't give it to me until they made sure it was AF, which I know my body and I knew that's what it was. I started feeling different the last few days, and the temp drop and how my cervix felt made me realize it.


----------



## kmr1763

Msbee-- random! But I see Washington on your locale and your hubby looks army. Are you guys stationed at Ft. Lewis?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Last day of Clomid for me!!! My head has been hurting the whole 5 days!!!:cry: I will start testing with opk's on the 15 which is Monday. Trying to decide if I am going to do clearblue smiley's this go around or not...


----------



## MsBee21niya

KMR-Yes! Ft.Lewis, but soon we're going to Georgia! He's done his 10yrs in and getting ready to go to school.


----------



## kmr1763

MsBee21niya said:


> KMR-Yes! Ft.Lewis, but soon we're going to Georgia! He's done his 10yrs in and getting ready to go to school.

My dad was army, I was born in Ft. Lewis lol now I live near Fort Polk in Louisiana! Yes, my hubby was usmc, but medically retired last year, so we've just come back home!


----------



## MsBee21niya

KMR!! It's ok here sometimes, I just don't like not having ac's, but we'll be gone soon which I'm happy, but I just hate to have to change docs while I'm going through this. I hate to get comfortable somewhere and have to change, but he wants out so that's what we're doing and moving to his hometown Georgia for him to go to school.


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm cd15 today and am having strong O pains so I'm really excited the 100mg is actually making me O more regularly! Yay! DH and I are just winging it this month bc of his SA but still can't help but think there's still a chance of a bfp lol! These last 2 cycles on Clomid I wasn't Oing until cd25 so this month is much earlier.


----------



## RNmommy

Got to see my beanie today!!!! Love seeing that little beating heart!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Ellie Bean

RNmommy said:


> Got to see my beanie today!!!! Love seeing that little beating heart!

Oh how amazing! Congrats!!


----------



## kmr1763

Woohoo RNmommy! Lovely pic!! Been feeling symptoms yet? I went to the hospital today to schedule my first appointment and forgot all about the damn furlough. So the clinic was closed. 

Msbee-- lol they moved away when I was a newbie, I have no memory of it! When my dh was getting out we stopped ttc. Didn't know what was happening, yada yada. We started trying again after we settled in-- and I tell you, I know what you mean about switching doctors while ttc. I had a good one in NC and the one I had here sucked. This cycle I took Clomid without monitoring because he had given me a 6 month supply.


----------



## RNmommy

I've been really nauseous but no vomiting yet. Got a script for Reglan and Zofran today. I had severe hyperemesis with my daughter so I guess I'm glad it's just nausea, but that doesn't make it any less annoying! Haha!
But that's about it so far, other than getting hot very easily.
Baby measured right on target. My due date is February 23

How are you feeling?


----------



## kmr1763

I feel fine. Sore bbs and lots of peeing, but that's it. I had next to no symptoms with DS, so I'm hoping I'm that lucky again! Lol did I tell you ds's birthday is March 19, and my due date is March 20? Bwahaha! I think this is funny.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Started Clomid today cd3...Won't even begin to get my hopes up this cycle. Don't know how much more disappointment I can take, but on to this next cycle.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MsBee21niya said:


> Started Clomid today cd3...Won't even begin to get my hopes up this cycle. Don't know how much more disappointment I can take, but on to this next cycle.


Don't feel down. I am on my 4th cycle in which my dr just started counting my last cycle as cycle 1... So hopefully we will get it this month!!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Thanks BlackBarbie04...Hopefully we will! This my second cycle


----------



## youngmamttc

Good luck ladies :D Keeping everything crossed for you 

xx


----------



## OoOo

Hi ladies. Haven't tested. Due af Wednesday. My boobs are really sore. But that could wear off I suppose. It just seems more than usual. X


----------



## Jamaica2004

Just got positive opk today and once again it falls on the weekend when I am at work all the time. grrrrrrrrrr

Congrats rnmommy and kmr.


----------



## skittles2013

ladies, I still haven't seen AF! I am 15 dpo today and no sign of her. I tested this morning, BFN :( The only hope is that I only have IC's which aren't very sensitive. I think 99% I'm not pregnant, now I just need AF to show. :growlmad:


----------



## MsBee21niya

Sorry skittles2013...You know I feel your pain :(


----------



## skittles2013

MsBee, thank you. Bummed I'm not even your cycle buddy anymore. Argh...


----------



## MsBee21niya

skittles2013...Don't be bummed, you're not far behind me. I'm only cd3 today and if you aren't preggo then AF will probably be here soon. When are you going to doc?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Last clomid pill taken yesterday. left ovary killing me!!! Feel my eggies growing. 4 more days to go until possible ovulation can take place. I usually get my positive opk cd15. I'm on cd8 right now. Uuuggghhh now the cramping starts!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ooops I mean cd9


----------



## OoOo

Goodluck skittles maybe your expecting xx


----------



## Overwhelmed

AF showed up today- poop. I expected it since my thyroid levels went all crazy this month. My question though deals with cycle length- this was my first cycle on clomid and I got AF on cd28, but my cycles are usualy 31. Does clomid make your cycles shorter? I also know I didn't ovulate until after day 15 because my 14 day ultrasound (had to be done on day 15 since 14 was a Sunday) showed my one mature folicle- should I bring this up to my doctor?


----------



## OoOo

I have had no change in cycle length but my opks have started on cd13. I think it's just different for people. I would bring it all up with your doctor though x


----------



## Ellie Bean

Clomid can shorten or lengthen cycles. It made mine longer, but I've read of lots of ppl that gave had shorter cycles.


----------



## OoOo

Skittles have you tested xx


----------



## OoOo

I've used some opks cos I can afford a hpt test til Thursday. I have a line which is medium compared to test line and I've tested again and it's got darker. Once I had my surge I had really negative blank opks. So wondering if this darkening might be a good sign. I know you are going to tell me off for using opks but I have a feeling. I'm cd27


----------



## youngmamttc

I got a +OPK on 9dpo :) Hope its a good sign! x


----------



## Kezmama

OoOo you need to test...fingers crossed for you!!

AF got me yesterday, started my clomid today xxx


----------



## OoOo

I can't til Thursday :(


----------



## OoOo

I had some really sharp cramping this morning and a few spots blood. Had a towel on all morning nothing on it at all and nothing on going to toilet you know like normally when you wee and it your af you get it fairly red wee. Mine is normal wee and no blood. I know I'm clutching at straws but maybe I won't get af. If I don't overnight I will test. 
If I do get af I've decided enough is enough and I can't take anymore of hoping clomid will work only to feel useless so if af arrives I am going to not take clomid. I have 3 lots left. I might take a few months off or so. Cos this is my 4th round now. If I get af it will be 5th round. I'm so upset I can't take much more x


----------



## OoOo

Kezmama said:


> OoOo you need to test...fingers crossed for you!!
> 
> AF got me yesterday, started my clomid today xxx

Hugs xx I know how crap it feels


----------



## OoOo

I'm cd 27 today. Period is due Thursday. If this is af starting today my cycle would have been 26 days this month. Usually for all months in clomid I have a cycle of 28 whole days. So maybe I'm not totally out yet will update soon


----------



## OoOo

No more blood infact it's brown since the first tiny bit if I check internally. No blood just dried stuff. Sorry tmi 
Got another line on opk. Don't know where I stand. :( have one opk left if no blood tomorrow ill have to go to family planning to get a tests


----------



## Blackbarbie04

OoOo said:


> No more blood infact it's brown since the first tiny bit if I check internally. No blood just dried stuff. Sorry tmi
> Got another line on opk. Don't know where I stand. :( have one opk left if no blood tomorrow ill have to go to family planning to get a tests

THis may be your month OoOo!!!! We are keeping our FX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::winkwink:


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Stomach was cramping really bad this morning. Last month I ovulated on CD 19 going by temps, but going by opks I got a + on CD15. Maybe it took 4 days for me to actually ovulate after the first +. B/C I actually caught the beginning of my surge B/c I had just had a complete negative 4 hours before and with the Clearblue it detects the surge up to 48 hours before ovulation.:shrug: So, they say when your on clomid you ovulate around the same time every month so hoping for CD 17 on up as I will be out of town from CD 13-and coming back on CD 16. Hoping for the best this month, but me and DF haven't really been on it like we usually have dealing with the wedding for next month so my mind has been put at ease right now.


----------



## OoOo

I'm out and I'm giving up.


----------



## Overwhelmed

I'm sorry OoOo. I am out too. I know it is hard to carry on and have hope, but just keep praying and trying.


----------



## OoOo

I don't think I can :( 
Df doesn't want to do a Semen analysis. Also this month refuses to try or a baby at important days only managed to bd twice after pos opk none before and even then I have to nag. So I just feel like well I have no idea how I feel but I can't keep taking these drugs if he isn't going to try on important fertile days or have his tests. I'm just so upset. I can't see the point on starting round 5 of clomid tomorrow.


----------



## Ellie Bean

OoOo that's awful. Tell him to do it bc he cld be in the same situation as my DH where his sperm count is low and he needs to get itaddressed earlier than later. Good luck!


----------



## Overwhelmed

OoOo- That stinks. I am sorry to hear he isn't being very supportive. How long have you been TTCing? My doc doesn't want to do a semen anaylsis until after 3 rounds (I guess because we have technically conceived 3 times- 2 losses one son) and my DH doesn't seemed thrilled about the idea, so he is all for BDing right now. Try to explain things to him and tell him how you feel.


----------



## OoOo

We've conceived 4 times in 4 years all early losses. So df says he is fertile and won't test cos we've gotten preg. I just lose babies. :(


----------



## Overwhelmed

I know it is hard to believe, but it will happen. It's not your fault- just remember that.


----------



## OoOo

I am cd2 today. My period is small amounts of old brown blood. So I think clomid might have thinned my lining this month. Last month was ok. I am taking this month off. Going to do day 21 bloods see what my body does on its own and if I get a normal period at the end of a unmediated cycle. I doubt ill get pregnant. Can't even manage that with clomid. Xx thank you for your support girls xx it means a lot


----------



## OoOo

Bit concerned. I have only tiny spots of dark blood. No flow and I use tampons. When I remove it its hurting because it I dry and only has a spot of blood on it. I have no period pains at all. What could be wrong? I can't even call this a period really I have absolutely no flow and no pain. Usually I get a tender feeling like just before ov on clomid well I get the same when af is here but nothing. I even been to gym did a workout. Expected proper bleeding after that but nothing. Has anyone had this on clomid? As clomid was making my periods quite a normal flow now I'm worried my body is gone weird


----------



## Blackbarbie04

OoOo said:


> Bit concerned. I have only tiny spots of dark blood. No flow and I use tampons. When I remove it its hurting because it I dry and only has a spot of blood on it. I have no period pains at all. What could be wrong? I can't even call this a period really I have absolutely no flow and no pain. Usually I get a tender feeling like just before ov on clomid well I get the same when af is here but nothing. I even been to gym did a workout. Expected proper bleeding after that but nothing. Has anyone had this on clomid? As clomid was making my periods quite a normal flow now I'm worried my body is gone weird

You could be preggo and it could be implantation bleeding. Have you tested?


----------



## OoOo

No I don't think I am. Sore bbs stopped the day before I got bleeding. Just like usual when I get af. Just this time I have a abnormal af. It's prob clomid mess my body up.


----------



## OoOo

I wish I was preg but I very much doubt it I'm not lucky. :(


----------



## Overwhelmed

I think you should take a HPT- you may be preg or (and I don't want to scare you) have a tubal. Clomid is supposed to make your lining thicker not thin it out. If you don't want to take an HPT, you should call your doctor. I know you said you've lost a preg- when was the last one? After my first loss and my numbers reached 0 I had like 2 normal cycles and then something similar to what you are explaining. I called the doc and he told me to take an HPT and if it was positive to come in. It was positive, but they could never find anything on u/s and my numbers kepts jumping around, so they treated it as a tubal (most likely was some disease where a placental cell is left behind and even though your numbers drop to zero they can rise again for no reason. Apparently it is very rare, but the only way to get rid of that cell is to treat it with methotrexate. You will not get pregnant if this is the case. A left over cell can last up to 6 months without showing any signs). Again, I am not trying to scare you, but I really think you should take a test or call the doctor. 

Also, do you know your blood type?


----------



## OoOo

My last loss was July last year I was 3 months pregnant. I had a d&c. Also 6 months previous I had a loss and that was d&c aswell. I will probably ring dr.


----------



## OoOo

I'm A rh negative and had the anti d after both my d&cs x


----------



## Overwhelmed

OoOo said:


> I'm A rh negative and had the anti d after both my d&cs x

That's what I was going to ask about.


----------



## Overwhelmed

OoOo said:


> My last loss was July last year I was 3 months pregnant. I had a d&c. Also 6 months previous I had a loss and that was d&c aswell. I will probably ring dr.

I would def. call your doctor. Something doesn't sound right. I hope it is good news! Let us know.


----------



## OoOo

A hour or so ago I got what looks like normal blood. My first bleeding was two days early. Today is when I was due af. So I think this is af. I've spoken to df cos im finding it really hard. I want a break from tablets but what if this is my month. I am 35. 36 in sept so I don't have much time to waste. So I've asked him if he thinks I should take tablets cos yesterday he said it would be good to give myself a break. Tonight my heart has got the better of me and I've taken my 100mg clomid. I have two more months. Plus this new lot. I don't think that clomid will work now. But I can't face not taking my tablets :( this is so crap. :(


----------



## OoOo

Thank you for all your help overwhelmed its really appreciated x


----------



## Overwhelmed

OoOo- NP, we can be in this cycle together. I take my first clomid for this cycle tomorrow.


----------



## OoOo

That would be nice. I'm cd 3 tomorrow. Tomorrow night will be my 2nd clomid pill. Xx


----------



## Overwhelmed

OoOo said:


> That would be nice. I'm cd 3 tomorrow. Tomorrow night will be my 2nd clomid pill. Xx

I will be cd5 tomorrow. Hoping it works for us both this time.


----------



## OoOo

Here goes hoping. Xx


----------



## OoOo

My dr has me on cd2-6.


----------



## Overwhelmed

OoOo said:


> My dr has me on cd2-6.

I've read using it earlier produces more follicles but not as mature. I'm not really sure why some docs do different days. I am on 5-9 took my first this morning. I also read to wait taking an opk until 5 days after your last pill since if you take it before you can get a false positive for ovulation.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Cd8 today. Finished last clomid pill yesterday. U/S Tuesday which is stressing because that same day will be my last day seeing my F/S because me and my husband are moving from one coast to the next. So this cycle I'll just have to wing it and PRAY for the best! Hate having to move and change docs while in the middle of taking meds/TTC...How's everyone else doing???


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I'm good. Having cramping pain so I know ovulation is next door. Last month I got my blinky smiley on CD 14 which I will be on CD 14 tomorrow!!! So I am hoping for maybe 3 or four days of blinkies even though last time I just had 2 days and on the 2nd day I got a positive as well!!!! If not I will make sure to BD tomorrow morning before I leave for TX for the weekend as I will be away from the DF!!!!! Been having to use my heating pad just a little at night as my ovaries ache, both of them so I can't tell which one this cycle I will be ovulating from. maybe both lol TWINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Blackbarbie04

First blinky today. Last month had a day and a half of blinkies then a + opk. Here goes to conception in July!!!! Look like I may ovulate while in Houston. At least I bd last night and I won't get to today, Saturday or Sunday!!! Hopefully I won't ovulate until Tuesday!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

And my countdown is right. I am entering my fertile period today!!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Got a positive opk today and in houston. Sad face well at least I bd Friday morning.


----------



## OoOo

Blackbarbie04 said:


> Got a positive opk today and in houston. Sad face well at least I bd Friday morning.

You might still be in Barbie. Goodluck xxx I finished clomid last night. No real side effects. I usually get a pos opk 5-6 days after last tablet so going to start bding tonight for as long as I can get df to x


----------



## OoOo

Feeling a bit down. I just find it really hard to have hope for this cycle. Cycle 5! As if its going to work now. I doubt it. I'm also feeling bad because I am thinking my df would be better off leaving me and getting with someone else who can get pregnant easily and not have miscarriages like me. I don't think he will be happy with marrying me and never having children. I'm sure some day he will regret it. I have 4 children who are all teenagers now from previous marriage. He's great to the children but I feel it's not enough and I can't be the one he gets stuck with and I am faulty don't seem to be able to get preg or carry baby's if I do. I always lose them. 4 we have lost together. Had genetic testing. Nothing found. In just feeling crap sorry for myself. I'm cd7. Last month I had a 26day cycle. All others been 28 days. So I'm thinking about starting bd tomorrow incase of short cycle again. Don't want to miss days. I should get my opk thurs to Friday. So I want to be bding this week and into next. 5th round. Not expecting anything.


----------



## Overwhelmed

OoOo said:


> Feeling a bit down. I just find it really hard to have hope for this cycle. Cycle 5! As if its going to work now. I doubt it. I'm also feeling bad because I am thinking my df would be better off leaving me and getting with someone else who can get pregnant easily and not have miscarriages like me. I don't think he will be happy with marrying me and never having children. I'm sure some day he will regret it. I have 4 children who are all teenagers now from previous marriage. He's great to the children but I feel it's not enough and I can't be the one he gets stuck with and I am faulty don't seem to be able to get preg or carry baby's if I do. I always lose them. 4 we have lost together. Had genetic testing. Nothing found. In just feeling crap sorry for myself. I'm cd7. Last month I had a 26day cycle. All others been 28 days. So I'm thinking about starting bd tomorrow incase of short cycle again. Don't want to miss days. I should get my opk thurs to Friday. So I want to be bding this week and into next. 5th round. Not expecting anything.

I'm sorry you are feeling so down. You know it is never your fault for a m/c- these things just happen. Has your df been tested for anything? I know you said before that he seems resistant to testing. It just sounds like to me if you were able to have 4 healthy children already that maybe the problem may reside with him? I don't know, just a thought.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Sorry you feel that way OoOo...I feel down as well. I've never been pregnant before, but I still feel the same, when it comes to not getting pregnant and feeling bad because DH always talks about a baby since we started TTC! He's like 'HE's gonna look just like you' Sometimes I want to tell him to stop mentioning it when I'm having no hope, but I don't want him to see me unhappy and feeling down about it. Ugh! I just hate this, and to top it off we're moving the end of this week back to the East Coast. Cd12 today U/S in the am to check for follies, and I'm not feeling good about that either. Want a baby so bad, but just tired of the BFN's....Anyway, I'll continue to pray and FX for us all.


----------



## OoOo

We've got preg 4 times together tho. Just unlucky Miscarriages :( we both had loads of tests. He is only refusing semen analysis cos he says we have got pregnant before together 4 times. We have had loads of genetic testing.


----------



## Kezmama

OoOo said:


> We've got preg 4 times together tho. Just unlucky Miscarriages :( we both had loads of tests. He is only refusing semen analysis cos he says we have got pregnant before together 4 times. We have had loads of genetic testing.

Honey I sooo know how you are feeling...I have a 2.5 year old conceived first try no problems but since then I've had 4 miscarriages too :((( its so upsetting!!! All tests came back normal but I pushed for more testing and finally one came back abnormal!!! I have elevated T cells which make my immune system go in overdrive and reject pregnancy, so I'm on prednisone daily to surpress my immune system!!! Now I need to get pregnant again to see if these drugs work...I also take aspirin, prenatal vits, folate, progesterone from ovulation too xxx hang in there honey...I'm on CD 9 having a scan tomorrow and might try an iui this month!!!


----------



## OoOo

I'm cd8. Started opks. Twice daily. Am and pm. I've been getting pos opk 5 day after clomid. Today is day 2. So not long to wait. Goodluck for your scan xx


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm cd26 today. Nothing much exciting to report. We didn't use opks this month or anything just winging it. DH started on his fertilaid supplement and other than an increased sex drive I'm hoping they're working. How is everyone doing? I'm trying to stay away to keep me from feeling to stressed and down about our odds of conceiving naturally. Also my sister is approx 23weeks preggo and I'm happy for her but also kinda jealous.


----------



## Kezmama

OoOo said:


> I'm cd8. Started opks. Twice daily. Am and pm. I've been getting pos opk 5 day after clomid. Today is day 2. So not long to wait. Goodluck for your scan xx

Scan looked good one really good egg 19.5mm already at cd10, so I'm having a trigger shot tomorrow and iui Friday morning xx so hoping this is my rainbow baby month xxx fingers crossed for you too OoOo xx


----------



## Ellie Bean

Good luck kezmama!


----------



## Kezmama

Ellie Bean said:


> Good luck kezmama!

Thanks Ellie Bean fingers crossed for you too xx


----------



## OoOo

Kezmama said:


> OoOo said:
> 
> 
> I'm cd8. Started opks. Twice daily. Am and pm. I've been getting pos opk 5 day after clomid. Today is day 2. So not long to wait. Goodluck for your scan xx
> 
> Scan looked good one really good egg 19.5mm already at cd10, so I'm having a trigger shot tomorrow and iui Friday morning xx so hoping this is my rainbow baby month xxx fingers crossed for you too OoOo xxClick to expand...

That sounds a good size. Goodluck for your trigger xx I'm cd9 today. Still neg opk today. Nothing much as in symptoms. Expecting a opk Friday at earliest as that will be 5days after clomid. 5/6 is usual when I get it. Started bding last night incase I ovulate early as only had a 26 day cycle last month. I used to have 26 day cycles so maybe my body is going to normal. Trying not to stress. Ellie goodluck will be thinking of you x


----------



## Blackbarbie04

CD 19 today. Looks like I ovulated on CD 17 and I am 2 days DPO now. My temp went from 97.06 on 7/21/13 and 97.07 on 7/22/13 to 97.59 on 7/23 and 97.79 on today. 6 more days I will test


----------



## Ellie Bean

Good luck Barbie


----------



## Kezmama

Good luck barbie xxx


----------



## OoOo

Cd10. Bd this morning. Hoping for pos opk tomorrow or Saturday :) hope everyone is ok. Ellie have you tested? Fingers crossed for you x how is dh coping now and you. It must be hard I'd feel low and upset that you have sperm issues to deal with now. Hope fertilaid works xxx


----------



## Kezmama

OoOo I'm cd 11 so only 1 day ahead fingers crossed we can be bump buddies xxxx


----------



## OoOo

Kezmama said:


> OoOo I'm cd 11 so only 1 day ahead fingers crossed we can be bump buddies xxxx

Hope so this is my 5th lot of clomid. :( just have very little hope


----------



## Ellie Bean

OoOo said:


> Cd10. Bd this morning. Hoping for pos opk tomorrow or Saturday :) hope everyone is ok. Ellie have you tested? Fingers crossed for you x how is dh coping now and you. It must be hard I'd feel low and upset that you have sperm issues to deal with now. Hope fertilaid works xxx

No haven't tested yet. Last cycle was 37 days so I'm going to try to hold out until then unless I have some s/s. I took the news harder than DH, he's been surprisingly positive which I'm extremely thankful for. We've got him an appt the end of Aug to see the urologist but hoping maybe we'll get pregnant naturally before then lol. Keep hanging in there OoOo try to not get too bummed. :)


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Kezmama said:


> OoOo said:
> 
> 
> I'm cd8. Started opks. Twice daily. Am and pm. I've been getting pos opk 5 day after clomid. Today is day 2. So not long to wait. Goodluck for your scan xx
> 
> Scan looked good one really good egg 19.5mm already at cd10, so I'm having a trigger shot tomorrow and iui Friday morning xx so hoping this is my rainbow baby month xxx fingers crossed for you too OoOo xxClick to expand...

Hope it all works out for the best Kezmama!!!!!!!!!!!!:winkwink:


----------



## OoOo

Ellie Bean said:


> OoOo said:
> 
> 
> Cd10. Bd this morning. Hoping for pos opk tomorrow or Saturday :) hope everyone is ok. Ellie have you tested? Fingers crossed for you x how is dh coping now and you. It must be hard I'd feel low and upset that you have sperm issues to deal with now. Hope fertilaid works xxx
> 
> No haven't tested yet. Last cycle was 37 days so I'm going to try to hold out until then unless I have some s/s. I took the news harder than DH, he's been surprisingly positive which I'm extremely thankful for. We've got him an appt the end of Aug to see the urologist but hoping maybe we'll get pregnant naturally before then lol. Keep hanging in there OoOo try to not get too bummed. :)Click to expand...

Thank you Ellie for your support. In keeping everything crossed for you and dh xxx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I'm sad today. The nurse at the Dr. office told me to come by at 1 and when I went by there they had closed at 12...:growlmad:!!!!!!!! So, I guess I'll just have to wing this month to see if I get preggo or not, I hate that I can't verify whether I actually ovulated or not!!!!!!!!!!! My temps shot up again this morning to 98.04. They had been in the 97s. So, hopefully I will have some good news!!! I ordered my wondfos tests today, they are suppose to be in by next Wednesday in which I will be 9 DPO so they will come in in good enough time!!!!!!!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Hey ladies! How is everyone? Waiting on BFPs from you ladies. Quick question...So I went to doc on Tuesday and was given trigger to take today which I did at 9am. I use FF so when I put in that I did the trigger it told me to go to manual override and change my ovulation date to whats recommended by doc. Well doc only said I should ovulate btwn 24-36hrs. So my question is what should I put ovulation date for? Today is cd16. So should I put it at cd17 or cd18 to be sure? Or just not change anything at all?


----------



## OoOo

Hi ladies
Just got my first positive opk. About 21:00. Line is slightly darker than test and by morning I imagine it will be blaring dark. I bd this morning. Can't bd tonight as we been to party and df is drunk and asleep!! Do you ladies think it will be ok to bd in morning or possible tomorrow eve if df is ill from hangover. I've bd cd 8,10,11,12. Today is cd 12. This is early pos opk. I usually get one cd 13/14. So do you think it will be ok if I bd tomorrow am or possibly pm. Or do you think pm is too late.


----------



## OoOo

Blackbarbie04 said:


> I'm sad today. The nurse at the Dr. office told me to come by at 1 and when I went by there they had closed at 12...:growlmad:!!!!!!!!
> 
> That's bad Barbie. Try not to worry you did get pos opks so I think your in with good chances xx


----------



## OoOo

MsBee21niya said:


> Hey ladies! How is everyone? Waiting on BFPs from you ladies. Quick question...So I went to doc on Tuesday and was given trigger to take today which I did at 9am. I use FF so when I put in that I did the trigger it told me to go to manual override and change my ovulation date to whats recommended by doc. Well doc only said I should ovulate btwn 24-36hrs. So my question is what should I put ovulation date for? Today is cd16. So should I put it at cd17 or cd18 to be sure? Or just not change anything at all?

I'd put it at cd18 to be sure xx


----------



## OoOo

My first positive 21:00pm hoping for really dark by morning


----------



## OoOo

First positive
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## OoOo

Df is hungover so won't be bding until tonight I got a pos at 9pm last night but a really dark one last night at midnight. So hopefully bd by 9pm or atleast before midnight that will be 24 hours after opk hope that isn't too late. Feeling I've missed it. No pains yet tho. So hoping I will ov tonight x


----------



## OoOo

Midnightd opk
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Ellie Bean

That's def pos! BD sometime today!


----------



## OoOo

I will bd this evening. I bd last yesterday morning so hoping I'm covered. Had opk at 9pm first. So tonight would be 24 hours past opk do you think that would be ok. I'm just worried


----------



## Overwhelmed

I have a question girls. I am on my second round of clomid 50mg day 5-9. I went to the dr on Friday (day 13) and had several mature follicles (I know one was 2.3, one was 1.58, and one was 1.7- this is when he stopped telling me- he just said I definitly responded to the clomid this cycle- last cyle I only had one at 1.8 at day 16). It is now day 15 and I still haven't ovulated. My dr told me I would ovulate that night or yesterday (haha). I have been having cramping and EWCM, but still a negative opk (I use clearblue easy) and my temp hasn't shown anything (no highs or lows). I'm concerned because last cycle was 28 days (short for me) and I am pretty sure I ovulated at cd 17 (only 11 days past ovulation). FF keeps warning me of a short lutal phase. Do you think I should use a progesterone cream after I eventually ovulate? Have any of you ovulated this late with clomid? 

Thanks!


----------



## jessthemess

I'm new to Clomid and would like to join in if that's okay!! Tomorrow I take my first pill! Woot woot!


----------



## OoOo

I managed to bd the day you said Ellie. We dtd at 7pm. Hoping to tonight aswell. Today is cd14.


----------



## OoOo

jessthemess said:


> I'm new to Clomid and would like to join in if that's okay!! Tomorrow I take my first pill! Woot woot!

Welcome and goodluck x


----------



## OoOo

Overwhelmed said:


> I have a question girls. I am on my second round of clomid 50mg day 5-9. I went to the dr on Friday (day 13) and had several mature follicles (I know one was 2.3, one was 1.58, and one was 1.7- this is when he stopped telling me- he just said I definitly responded to the clomid this cycle- last cyle I only had one at 1.8 at day 16). It is now day 15 and I still haven't ovulated. My dr told me I would ovulate that night or yesterday (haha). I have been having cramping and EWCM, but still a negative opk (I use clearblue easy) and my temp hasn't shown anything (no highs or lows). I'm concerned because last cycle was 28 days (short for me) and I am pretty sure I ovulated at cd 17 (only 11 days past ovulation). FF keeps warning me of a short lutal phase. Do you think I should use a progesterone cream after I eventually ovulate? Have any of you ovulated this late with clomid?
> 
> Thanks!


I never ovulate late on clomid always 5/6 days after my last tablet. Not sure about progesterone cream maybe that would make your cycle long. Sorry can't be of more help x


----------



## OoOo

Ellie Bean said:


> That's def pos! BD sometime today!

Any news from you Ellie? Have you done any tests. Fingers crossed for you xxxxxx


----------



## Ellie Bean

OoOo said:


> Ellie Bean said:
> 
> 
> That's def pos! BD sometime today!
> 
> Any news from you Ellie? Have you done any tests. Fingers crossed for you xxxxxxClick to expand...

No news so far. I'm cd32 today I believe. I ordered a jumbo pack of wonfo opks and pregnancy tests so patiently waiting foul use them. DH has an appt to see the urologist at the end of august so fx that goes well. Overall just trying to not get down and stay positive.


----------



## OoOo

Will be thinking of you Ellie. Praying you may get a bfp before then. What's the longest cycle you've had?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

jessthemess said:


> I'm new to Clomid and would like to join in if that's okay!! Tomorrow I take my first pill! Woot woot!

Nice to meet you JESS


----------



## skittles2013

Hi ladies, I think I am 1 dpo today, we even :sex: this morning haha. Here comes the 2 week wait!

Hope you guys are all doing well! Good luck Ellie!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Longest cycle was 37 days. I'm cd 32 today so only a few more days and then I'll know.


----------



## Jamaica2004

I'm having one of those I feel like a failure days. CD35 and npt. AF should show ant time. I hate that I thought I timed everything just right and bd when I was suppose to and nothing a big fat negative. Sorry to be so down.


----------



## Ellie Bean

No problem Jamaica I totally understand. Has ur DH been checked out?


----------



## Jamaica2004

No, but he says I got you pregnant twice so its not me with the problem.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Hey ladies! Finally moved back to East Coast, but so confused. Took trigger shot on Friday cd16 but I haven't seen a real difference in my temps. So it seems as if I haven't ovulated *SAD* but I'm wondering if its possible for me to ovulate this late cd19. Took trigger at 9am. Also, if it'll be ok to start my fertilaid now? For 3rd cycle I want to give clomid a rest and see what this fertilaid does.


----------



## jessthemess

Jamaica2004 said:


> No, but he says I got you pregnant twice so its not me with the problem.

A man's sperm can change as he ages, gains weight, increases or decreases stress, takes new employment that may grant him access to radiation or chemicals, increases tobacco or marijuana use, becomes a drinker, changes his diet or takes medicines or supplements.

Really, men are susceptible to the same changes that we are.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Received my wondfo tests today!! ordered Friday and got them Monday!!! Going to start testing in the morning due to I want to catch the first line I can see!!!


----------



## OoOo

Goodluck Barbie. Skittles fingers crossed. I am cd15 today had pos opk cd 12 evening so I'm guessing I'm 1dpo today. Didn't manage to bd last night :( or this morning :( feeling very down. I only bd leading up to opk being pos and 20 hours after. Probably have missed it knowing my luck. Just hoping that I ovulated a short time after opk and there were spermies around to catch my egg.


----------



## OoOo

Jamaica2004 said:


> I'm having one of those I feel like a failure days. CD35 and npt. AF should show ant time. I hate that I thought I timed everything just right and bd when I was suppose to and nothing a big fat negative. Sorry to be so down.

Awh I know how deflated you must feel. It's really hard when you've timed everything right. Hugs xxx


----------



## Ellie Bean

Jamaica2004 said:


> No, but he says I got you pregnant twice so its not me with the problem.

Just because its happened doesn't mean that there's not something abnormal. I'd see if he'd be willing to do it so all of your bases are covered.


----------



## Ellie Bean

I took an IC this morning d/t feeling ill last night and I sweat there was the faintest line so I did an frer and thought I saw a faint line too...but I still can't figure out how to upload a pic...ugh!


----------



## jessthemess

Fingers crossed Ellie Bean!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm trying to upload pics
 



Attached Files:







2013-07-30 06.50.50.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 16









2013-07-30 06.51.21.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 15









2013-07-30 07.17.35.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## OoOo

Ellie Bean said:


> I'm trying to upload pics

I see something on second frer pic xx goodluck Ellie


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ellie Bean said:


> I'm trying to upload pics

I can't tell... What CD are you and how many DPO are you? It look like I can see a little something on the first pic, I do not have the best eyes there are tho....


I have no idea for sure on me. My temps have been crazy this month. My temp went up to 98.49 this morning, highest it has ever been so IDK. 

My doctor went ahead and did my progesterone test yesterday so I have a follow up appointment with him Friday!!! I just want to know what my levels were and if I ovulated this cycle b/c my temps were crazy!!!!! I am either 8 DPO or 5 DPO. Most likely 5 DPO b/c I have a 13 LP and my cycle is due on 8/7 which make me would have ovulated on 7/25/13. In which I did have a dip that day too to 97.35 then went up tp 98.04. So that is a huge lift!!! So... I have started testing in which today was a BFN, but if so... I am only 5 DPO so I really didn't expect a BFP right now!!!!!

But, I did have a vivid dream last night about me getting an electrical shock in the tub by a TV. Then it was crazy from there!!!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm cd33. Not sure how many dpo didn't keep track this cycle. My longest cycle was 37 days so still kinda early.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Idk I'm prob just seeing things. If its not a bfp then I hope AF shows soon.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Good luck Barbie!


----------



## OoOo

Feeling fed up. Didn't manage to bd last night either. Df is on lates so we just go to sleep. I had a pos opk on cd12. I only bd on cd 8, 10,11,12,13. Didn't manage to on day 14 or 15. And probably won't tonight either. So another month wasted no doubt. Angry cos df was awake when I feel asleep and he knew it was important fertile days and never thought to wake me up. :(


----------



## jessthemess

OoOo, I do think you've got enough BDing in!!! Don't get down!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Me too OoOo, I think you got some good days in. I have been reading a lot and have found out that even if you BD the day after ovulation sometimes that don't help b/c the sperm has to go through a shedding process before it can even penetrate the egg. So. actually the days leading up to ovulation are the most important:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Overwhelmed

I was going to say the same thing oooo. It is more important to be before you o than after. You look good to me.


----------



## OoOo

Blackbarbie04 said:


> Me too OoOo, I think you got some good days in. I have been reading a lot and have found out that even if you BD the day after ovulation sometimes that don't help b/c the sperm has to go through a shedding process before it can even penetrate the egg. So. actually the days leading up to ovulation are the most important:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thank you Barbie that's cheere me up a bit x


----------



## OoOo

jessthemess said:


> OoOo, I do think you've got enough BDing in!!! Don't get down!

Thank you jess xx


----------



## Ellie Bean

Sorry to hear that OoOo. Stay positive you bd a lot prior to O so def still a chance. I'm cd35 today to another IC but I don't see a line so thinking I'm not preggo. An just awaiting AF to show to start a clomid free cycle until after we see the urologist and he has a repeat SA.


----------



## jessthemess

I took two days of 50 mg Clomid and then I did not last night because I am just so worried about OHSS or other bad stuff.

I know I'm going over the top, I'm just so anxious, more anxious than normal.

And yesterday my back felt like sore/tired all day, and I had gas, which is out of the normal for me, and I was bloated.

Granted, I'm on the last couple days of my period, and I haven't had a period in 7 months. Maybe the symptoms are from that?

Maybe they are from the Clomid but aren't serious?

Help :(


----------



## OoOo

I would get checked out by dr if your worried hun. I was scared at first of ohss. I'm on 100mg and I usually get sore around ovulation. I've been ok so far xx


----------



## Kezmama

Hey ladies I'm 7dpiui, having a few symptoms pressure low in my tummy for the last 3-4 days, sore boobies, feeling yukky!!! Trying to hold out hope going to test 9dpiui..
OoOo I've been pregnant 5 times all of which were conceived prior to ovulation on on ovulation day, so fingers crossed for you..


----------



## OoOo

I'm cd18. Something new this cycle. I had sore nipples at ov but then I get sore boobs achy normally about 2dpo. I still have nothing I'm possibly 6dpo so here's hoping this difference could mean something for me. My last preg I also didn't get my usual sore boobs. Hoping


----------



## Ellie Bean

Well last night I really upset the Hubby ... he was like oh did u hear that so and so are expecting baby #2. And I just snapped I'm so tired of hearing about everyone. I'm happy for them but still makes me feel down. Then DH gets upset with me for being upset and it was just an awful evening at our house. Ugh! Sorry just needed to vent a little.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ellie Bean said:


> Well last night I really upset the Hubby ... he was like oh did u hear that so and so are expecting baby #2. And I just snapped I'm so tired of hearing about everyone. I'm happy for them but still makes me feel down. Then DH gets upset with me for being upset and it was just an awful evening at our house. Ugh! Sorry just needed to vent a little.

That's okay. That's what we are here for Ellie Bean!!!! There are days I need to vent as well. Over the last month I have found out that 2 of my Sorrors and a friend are expecting which in my head I was thinking, "Why in the hell is it so easy for everyone!!!!" Then I have to come to realization that it will happen... Just have to be patient!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Test for today!!!!!!!!! :bfn:


----------



## OoOo

Ellie Bean said:


> Well last night I really upset the Hubby ... he was like oh did u hear that so and so are expecting baby #2. And I just snapped I'm so tired of hearing about everyone. I'm happy for them but still makes me feel down. Then DH gets upset with me for being upset and it was just an awful evening at our house. Ugh! Sorry just needed to vent a little.

And our house. I asked df two weeks ago to cut his drinking down. He says cos its hot weather he has a few pints. I go mad saying he drinks and try's to blame me for no preg. Ever thought your sperm might be bloody drunk!! Needless to say I went to bed in my own. Ellie I understand. Df keeps telling me about all the pregnant women in his office. Well fed up of it :(


----------



## OoOo

Blackbarbie04 said:


> Test for today!!!!!!!!! :bfn:

:( hoping you get your bfp soon xx


----------



## Ellie Bean

Thank you! I'm trying to stay positive and I am happy for the pregnant ppl but it seems like everywhere I turn someone new is announcing their expecting. Makes me sad and feel down, but I'm going to try to stop it. I need to get like an inspirational quote book for ppl ttc or something to help me cope. Thanks for everything ladies. Barbie how many dpo?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ellie Bean said:


> Thank you! I'm trying to stay positive and I am happy for the pregnant ppl but it seems like everywhere I turn someone new is announcing their expecting. Makes me sad and feel down, but I'm going to try to stop it. I need to get like an inspirational quote book for ppl ttc or something to help me cope. Thanks for everything ladies. Barbie how many dpo?

I believe I am either 9 or 10 DPO. Went to my follow up appt this morning and my pro levels were 21.7. So, he says he said he's going to take it up a notch and do a semen analysis next week. I will then get some blood work done on CD 3 and a dye procedure done on CD6or-CD8 to see if there is any blockage or anything. Me and the DF are going to go probably Tuesday or Wednesday to get the analysis done.


HOW MUCH DOES THAT USUALLY COSTS to get semen analysis done, b/c I know our insurance doesn't cover it. Do you have to pay all at once or do they bill you??? Well... on the phone with them now..........:shrug:

$69 for lab and count!!! Okay I can do that!!!


----------



## OoOo

Good luck Barbie for you and dh with all the tests xx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

OoOo said:


> Good luck Barbie for you and dh with all the tests xx

THanks OoOo. I pray everything goes well for you too!!!:thumbup:


----------



## MsBee21niya

Feeling a bit down today as according to FF Im 7dpt/7dpo. Just wanting this to be my month so bad. Then seeing and hearing of all these pregnancies has me feeling down. Last mnth I atleast had the sore bb's, this time I have nothing. Started fertilaid on Monday. After this cycle I'm going to do a month of fertilaid w/fertilitea just to try something different, because clomid hasn't completely done its job. Was testing out my trigger and today I got a negative on my hpt so the next positive I get/IF I get could be the real thing. FX for us all!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MsBee21niya said:


> Feeling a bit down today as according to FF Im 7dpt/7dpo. Just wanting this to be my month so bad. Then seeing and hearing of all these pregnancies has me feeling down. Last mnth I atleast had the sore bb's, this time I have nothing. Started fertilaid on Monday. After this cycle I'm going to do a month of fertilaid w/fertilitea just to try something different, because clomid hasn't completely done its job. Was testing out my trigger and today I got a negative on my hpt so the next positive I get/IF I get could be the real thing. FX for us all!


MsBee we are very close to eachother!!!! My doc says he hopes it did work for me, but don't expect anything until either a day before or a day after my cycle is due b/c I ovulated late. Which i am happy that I ovulated. MsBee haven't you had the dye test before?


----------



## MsBee21niya

BlackBarbie04....Yes! I've had the dye test done in May. I must say for me it was a bit painful, could be that there was some blockage and they cleared it. Really don't know but it hurt me so much. And afterwards I bled for 2 days but that's normal for most. Both tubes were clear, so that's all that matters


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MsBee21niya said:


> BlackBarbie04....Yes! I've had the dye test done in May. I must say for me it was a bit painful, could be that there was some blockage and they cleared it. Really don't know but it hurt me so much. And afterwards I bled for 2 days but that's normal for most. Both tubes were clear, so that's all that matters


How much was that procedure if you don't mind me asking???


----------



## MsBee21niya

BlackBarbie04...Mine was no cost at all, being that my husband is in Army, but it ranges from $300+


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MsBee21niya said:


> BlackBarbie04...Mine was no cost at all, being that my husband is in Army, but it ranges from $300+

:nope: WOW!!! Okay thanks. I hope that's not all at once...


----------



## MsBee21niya

It may not be all at once! You can call and get an estimate and see how the payments go. Good luck!!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MsBee21niya said:


> It may not be all at once! You can call and get an estimate and see how the payments go. Good luck!!!!

Thank you!!!


----------



## OoOo

MsBee21niya said:


> Feeling a bit down today as according to FF Im 7dpt/7dpo. Just wanting this to be my month so bad. Then seeing and hearing of all these pregnancies has me feeling down. Last mnth I atleast had the sore bb's, this time I have nothing. Started fertilaid on Monday. After this cycle I'm going to do a month of fertilaid w/fertilitea just to try something different, because clomid hasn't completely done its job. Was testing out my trigger and today I got a negative on my hpt so the next positive I get/IF I get could be the real thing. FX for us all!

Snap no sore boobies for me. It could be a good sign as every month I've had them no bfp. When I was last preg I had no sore boobs and just warm legs when in bed. Tonight I noticed I have same hot legs. Tomorrow I'm 7dpo and hoping we all get bfp this month xx


----------



## MsBee21niya

OoOo...Sure would be nice to get a BFP! DH bday is this up coming Tuesday. That would be the best gift EVER!!!! FX that we all get it this mnth!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Temp was extremely high this morning, never this high before. 98.52 I how this brings good news!!!


----------



## OoOo

That looks good Barbie xx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Top from six this morning bottom at 845 so idk. Don't want to get my hopes up. The other ones I took were negative



what you guys think?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

If it's a fluke I how af hurry and comes so I can start cycle 3 actually 5


----------



## MsBee21niya

BlackBarbie04...Guess we in the same boat, because I texted this morning and I just know I saw a faint line, but could be my mind playing tricks on me, and I'm having AF like cramps this am. Ugh! Another cycle gone down the drain! :(


----------



## MsBee21niya

*tested


----------



## MsBee21niya

I definitely see something though! FX for you!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Also my chart as of today!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Ellie Bean

Fx'ed for u Barbie I see a line. I'm cd38 today. Just tender breasts and occasional cramps from time to time cm is still clear so Idk if I'm preggo or if I'm just having a long cycle. Haven't tested since Tues. Heres to hoping! Good kick everyone!


----------



## Ellie Bean

*luck


----------



## jessthemess

MsBee21niya said:


> Also my chart as of today!!

Looks triphasic!!!!!


----------



## jessthemess

Blackbarbie04 said:


> Top from six this morning bottom at 845 so idk. Don't want to get my hopes up. The other ones I took were negative
> 
> View attachment 652791
> 
> 
> what you guys think?



I see a line! I do I do!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Gl ms bee


----------



## skittles2013

OMG Blackbarbie and MsBee! Good luck to you both! So excited for you two. Blackbarbie, I definitely see the line. 

I am 6 or 7 dpo today, not even sure anymore, we will see I guess....
I'll test in 3 days.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Thanks everyone! Praying its a BFP for me and everyone else!


----------



## MsBee21niya

So I decided to take 2 different pics of my test from earlier this am. You ladies probably can't really see it, but I just know I saw the faintest line....Ugh! This so frustrating....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## OoOo

I see lines. Xx


----------



## OoOo

I'm cd21 today and I could be approx 9 dpo. Excited to start testing soon x


----------



## OoOo

I'm cd21 today and I could be approx 9 dpo. Excited to start testing soon x my body is doing something weird. Been having hot flushes. No sore boobies which is deffo different than a normal clomid cycle. It's quite nice to be comfy. Last time I had this I was preg then I got sore boobies at 6 weeks. I also had bit of cramping yesterday evening for a couple of hours. It hurt a bit.


----------



## OoOo

Has anyone done anymore tests ?? Ellie? Barbie? Ms bee? Cx goodluck ladies x


----------



## OoOo

I've just done a Ic. It's a faint line. Not getting excited yet as I have been victim of these tests before. I'm 9 dpo got 3 tests left so ill see what next tests say x


----------



## OoOo

I'm too excited. My 9dpo test
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## OoOo

It could also be indent :( might wait for few more days now And get a frer hate those stupid tests


----------



## OoOo

My 9dpo test dry. So tempted to do more tests. Will deffo retest tomoz
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## OoOo

I've just done another and a faint line is there again within 2 mins. I'm never going to sleep tonight until I can test again in the morning arrrgggggh


----------



## OoOo

Argh and now it looks bfn. I am so stupid testing with these crap tests. No more. I'm buying frers. If I post any ics shoot me I am vowing not to use them anymore


----------



## Ellie Bean

I tested todayw/a digital and it said not pregnant. Poor DH is not buying that I'm not pregnant as I'm cd39 today. Idk what to think.


----------



## MsBee21niya

And a BFN this morning!:cry:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## skittles2013

Oooo, awesome! 9 dpo is early, I had a total BFN when I was pregnant with my first one until 11 dpo. If you want to be more accurate, you need to use the First Response.

MsBee, I saw your line on the earlier test, can you test with a better test? Those IC's are not v accurate.

AFM, I don't have many symptoms except for fatigue, and a headache, I never get headaches but who knows...I don't really feel pregnant.:growlmad: Today is 7 dpo so I will test in 4 days.


----------



## MsBee21niya

skittles2013....I'd rather not test with a different test just yet, I figure I'd just pee on the ones I have. If AF isn't here on/before Friday then I will use a different test then. Just don't want anymore disappointment at the moment. Hope you get your BFP! FX!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Praying for you as well OoOo


----------



## OoOo

Ms bee and Ellie I know how u feel. Hate tww. :(


----------



## MsBee21niya

Praying for you as well Ellie Bean


----------



## OoOo

Thank you skittles. I'm not convinced by line yet will see what next few tests say and I am going to get some good tests. Fingers crossed for everyone xx


----------



## Ellie Bean

Good luck ladies! Had a serum(blood)pregnancy test today which was neg so I think maybe the Clomid has made my cycles crazier than they were before I started it. I don't t think I'll take it again. My obgyn is having me go natural until we figure out what's up w/DH so I really hope I get back to normal quickly.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ms. Bee I see lines!!! Frer time?


----------



## MsBee21niya

BlackBarbie04...Im scared to test w/any other tests right now! Saw those lines yesterday and did another this am and saw NOTHING! So I'm just going to wait and see if AF comes Friday, before I let myself see another BFN! What about you? 
Sorry Ellie Bean! FX


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MsBee21niya said:


> BlackBarbie04...Im scared to test w/any other tests right now! Saw those lines yesterday and did another this am and saw NOTHING! So I'm just going to wait and see if AF comes Friday, before I let myself see another BFN! What about you?
> Sorry Ellie Bean! FX

Mine were the same way!!! Neg today. Me and df just came back from semen analysis at Collom Carney, they said call in two days so I'll know something then. Thinking df sperm count is low bc the volume wasn't much either!!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

BlackBarbie...Even if his sperm count was low you could still be preggo. Had a friend who's husband who's sperm count was very low and he smoked alot and drank, now she's 6mnths preggo, got pregnant first round of clomid. We did the semen analysis back in May, DH's was fine. I just feel so bad at times, he has a daughter from previous marriage and daily he talks of us having a son. Saying how he's going to be when he gets here, then yesterday he was like "Your body need to get right" and I was like for what!? He said "So we can have our baby" just broke my heart inside. His bday is 2morrow, that would've been the BEST gift ever! Just wish it finally happens :(


----------



## MsBee21niya

Good luck on your results and BFP! FX


----------



## OoOo

Sorry to hear that Ellie xxx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Another faint line tonight. The df brought it to my attention. Uuuggghhh but I'm cramping like af is next door. I mean on both sides I'm cramping


----------



## MsBee21niya

Good luck Barbie...I haven't tested since this am when I got a BFN, but I am cramping as well but just on the left side. This is so frustrating. FX for you!!


----------



## OoOo

Blackbarbie04 said:


> Another faint line tonight. The df brought it to my attention. Uuuggghhh but I'm cramping like af is next door. I mean on both sides I'm cramping

Did you take a pic Barbie xxx fingers crossed for you x


----------



## OoOo

Cd 22 for me. No symptoms nothing at all and still no sore boobs which in all my 4 previous clomid cycles has never happened. I'm expecting af on cd 27 making it a 26 day cycle. Getting some frers to test on Friday and Saturday. Which will be cd 25 and cd 26. Goodluck ladies x


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Took a test today BFN, not using those things anymore!!!! Still cramping and head is hurting so I'm thinking AF is next door!!! Suppose to start today but it may come tomorrow:nope:. O well waiting on analysis to come back. 

OoOo I hope the best for you hun, you and Ms. Bee!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

BlackBarbie04....I got a BFN today as well :( AF should be here Friday. These cramps are so aggravating. Sorry for the BFN! I see we in this together yet again. Can we just get our BFP already?! FX for all!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm cd40 today. Still no AF. planning to try fertilaid for a few months to see if it works. Clomid has made me even more irregular so figure I might as well give it a try. DH is almost done with his first month of fertilaid for men. Sorry about the bfn ladies! Remember ur not out until AF shows.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Thanks Ellie Bean. I got my fertilaid and fertilitea. Started the fertilaid 2 days after ovulation, so next cycle I'm doing fertilaid and if that doesn't work then back to clomid. I'm on clomid and trigger this cycle. FX!


----------



## OoOo

Thank you Barbie. I know what you mean about those tests. They should be banned. They get your hopes up and then let you down. It's horrible. I'm cd23 not tested. No symptoms still arrrrgh I'm probably 11dpo today x


----------



## Kezmama

OoOo said:


> Thank you Barbie. I know what you mean about those tests. They should be banned. They get your hopes up and then let you down. It's horrible. I'm cd23 not tested. No symptoms still arrrrgh I'm probably 11dpo today x

hi OoOo...when are you testing with a frer? So i took my daughter to the dr today and while i was there my dr asked have you done a pregnancy test yet? I said yeah a couple of days ago, but it was negative. So she gave me 2 to take home, so i thought oh well bugger it i`ll do one and low and behold theres a definite line, so i do 2 frers and yep faint but lines there :happydance: But because ive had 4 miscarriages all between 4-5 weeks im definately not getting excited but fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## OoOo

Brill news Kez xxx I'm testing Friday with frer. Have you took pics of your tests hun x


----------



## Ellie Bean

Good luck kezmama fx for u!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

wonderful news kezmama


----------



## Ellie Bean

Has ur Dr talked to u about doing progesterone suppositories at all? I know sometimes they'll do that to help sustain pregnancy. My sister took it foe the first half of her pregnancy and now shes 25 weeks.


----------



## OoOo

Any more news for you Ellie. ? Xx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Well didn't test today. Breast soreness went away. Temps went way down today so pretty sure I am out. On CD 34 now. Usually I start AF 32-33 so really I am just a day late.:shrug: I know people say your're not out until the :witch: shows her face, but I'm not really that excited about it anymore as my temps are down. So maybe she'll be here tomorrow. If not then I'll test Friday. Called for results from analysis, left a vm and waiting for the receptionist to call me back...:shrug::cry: I hate waiting as if the 2ww isn't enough!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

BlackBarbie04...So very sorry to hear that, you know I totally understand. I didn't temp today either, but my AF should be here Friday. Temp went down but wasn't under coverline. Guess maybe we'll be doing this dance again next month. Once again, sorry! FX still crossed for you!


----------



## skittles2013

So sorry you Blackbarbie and MsBee.

I have 0 symptoms so I'm not holding my breath. I almost wish I would be in a bad mood b/c that's a symptom. LOL

I will test this weekend.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Thanks skittles2013...I just know I'm out, haven't really had any symptoms besides typical cramps :(


----------



## jessthemess

My OPKs are starting to fade into a positive! I don't usually ovulate till CD24 and I wasn't expecting to O on Clomid until CD19 or so and I'm excited!

My DH doesn't want to know when I O because he said its too much pressure lol so I'm telling you girls instead!


----------



## Kezmama

OoOo said:


> Brill news Kez xxx I'm testing Friday with frer. Have you took pics of your tests hun x

I'm not sure how to upload photos and they didn't come out very well either...


----------



## Ellie Bean

AF officially started today. And I've got an external yeast infection! Ugh! Planning to try a baking soda bath and use hydrating cream hoping it goes away soon. Last night was awful didn't hardly sleep. Hope tonight is
better. My fertilaid should be here tomorrow so I'm excited to start that hoping it works to make me more regular.


----------



## MsBee21niya

So sorry Ellie Bean, but I'm right behind you. I started my fertilaid after O so I'll continue on into next cycle. Good luck for next cycle!


----------



## OoOo

Sorry ms bee and Barbie and Ellie. Xxxx hugs. 
I'm cd24 today still no symptoms no sore boobs nothing except i am boiling hot. Which probably means nothing knowing my luck. :(
Just sitting and waiting. Hoping to get frer tomorrow and test


----------



## OoOo

How is dh Ellie. I remember you said he was getting his hopes up. Hope your both coping ok. I know it gets harder every month. Xxxx hugs to you


----------



## Ellie Bean

Good luck OoOo! Fx for u. DH is doing pretty well. He was pretty bummed when AF showed bc I was so late but he's better now. He says he thinks he can tell a difference in his semen lol sorry if tmi just cracked me up when he told me Haha. I just said well good I'm.glad!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

:cry:Well, I'm out... Started spotting late last night after my workout at the gym. Still waiting on my call from my Doc office. I called again this morning as I am suppose to again anyway to let them know I started my cycle. CD 1 for me :cry::happydance::wacko:!!! Hey maybe I surprise DF at the wedding reception at the end of this month with a BFP!!!!!! Maybe Aug 31st will be our special day!!! I'm keeping hope alive :thumbup:!!!! Cramps are not as bad as last month, but they are hurting. I was hurting all last night and DF says I had a whole conversation in my sleep last night:shrug: IDK!!!!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

BlackBarbie04...I am so sorry hun! But I'm behind you so we can be cycle buddies again. Temp dropped again today, and AF due tomorrow so I'm sure she's going to show her face then. Taking a clomid break and doing fertilaid. Good luck to you toward this new cycle!!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

I mean AF due TOMORROW!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MsBee21niya said:


> I mean AF due TOMORROW!

Yes Ma'am. We will be neck and neck for CD's this month!!! Still waiting on my call from the DR office. They are frustrating me.:growlmad::wacko:


----------



## MsBee21niya

Yes BlackBarbie04...Keep me updated, should be cd1 tomorrow! Good luck for us on this new cycle!! FX!


----------



## Ellie Bean

My fertilaid came in today so just started that. Fx it works!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Great Ellie Bean! Now we both on it, hope it works for me too. AF should be here by or on tomorrow. FX!!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hopefully AF stays away MsBee and you get your bfp


----------



## OoOo

Cd25 today. No sore boobs. But I am unable to keep duvet on due to burning up and hot sweats. Don't know if its a sign. I'm getting some frers later so I will post asap. My af is due Sunday. Xx ms bee you might be lucky you never know. Sorry Barbie about af. Hugs. Great news Ellie glad your on your fertilaid xxx goodluck to anyone else x


----------



## MsBee21niya

So...I took my temp this am, and it was 99.01. Never been that high before and AF suppose to start today. Is it possible to get AF with a high temp? Also BFN this am! So confused!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Sorry for the BFN Ms. Bee. 
Well the doc office finally calls me back with "I'm sorry the lab has not provided your results back yet can you call them?"

So I call the lab and they tell me they have contacted my dr office and that my DF sperm was toooo thick and he has to do another one:nope::growlmad::nope::growlmad:.

So you know I am upset right? So, I call my doc office back and tell them that they have called them and that I need to come get another cup. She tells me well we have to have a form from them before we do anything else. Let me get back to you. Well I am suppose to have my HSG peerformed on the 14th which is Wednesday. Do you know about how much that would cost??? She said she was going to get back with me on the what I need to do and that she has to contact my insurance provider about it first. So I am also waiting on that call as well. Fifth round of Clomid today. I am going to take them at night before I go to bed. Trying something different...

Has anyone ever took Clomid and fertileaid together????????????:wacko:


----------



## MsBee21niya

Sorry BlackBarbie04...But DO NOT take clomid and fertilaid together, it can cause problems and you not to ovulate at all. Fertilaid has something in it called vitex which is a no no with any fertility drug. Fertilaid also tells you not to take with clomid, so what I did was after I ovulated on the clomid I started my fertilaid 3 days later in this cycle. You have to take one or the other not both. As far as your doc and the sperm analysis goes, they are so unorganized, that's something they should know since your HSG is next week. Of course a person needs to know a price up front, and his sperm....If u want you can order fertilaid for him as well. Good luck!
Afm...Yeah the BFN disappointed me, but after my temps being low for two days it sky rocketed today, and it's NEVER been that high so that really has me confused, and have really bad cramps. Today is AF day waiting on her to arrive.


----------



## MsBee21niya

My chart as of today
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MsBee21niya said:


> My chart as of today

I hope she stays away and you get you BFP!!!!:happydance:

Thanks for the info, I will order him some fertileaid today!!!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Thanks Blackbarbie04...But the way I feel she'll be here later. I just do t get the big spike. Yes! Order the fertilaid for him, and be sure not to take clomid and fertilaid together. FX for us both!


----------



## OoOo

Ms bee that chart looks good. I wish I had a chart. I am not good at temps. I think your going to get a bfp. I didn't get a bfp til day after af. So goodluck xxx


----------



## MsBee21niya

Thanks OoOo and good luck to you as well! FX!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Well HSG is scheduled for Monday, $300 upfront :nope:!!! Was going to go get my blood drawn today, but the lady told me if I am self pay it costs $416 and if they try to bill insurance and then bill me later it is $1200. So, we rescheduled that one for next month so I can just pay the $416. Got the speciman cup that the DF can do his business again Monday!!!! This time I told him to just do it in the bathroom at the clinic maybe he'll be calmer as we had to get it there in 30 min so he had to do his business in the backseat of the car TMI I know. The things we go through when TTC!!!:shrug: He's not too excited about it, but he says anything for a mini him lol!!!!

I am so glad he is very supportive of this. IDK what I would do if he wasn't!!!!!

FX for us all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

BlackBarbie04....Told you round the $300 range for the HSG! Also, when he go to do the semen try to restrain from BD the day before and yeah do it at the docs office, cause soon as he done they do the testing. It could've been too hot for his spermies while riding in car and also rushing. Grrr! To that $1200. You right the things we go through, but my FX for you!!!


----------



## OoOo

Haven't got any tests yet :( haven't managed to get out so just sitting it out.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Thanks Ms. Bee!!!! 

They were talking about IVF today in the future months if it doesn't happen in the next two months. Have you ever had that?


----------



## jessthemess

So I'm CD15, OPKs fading into POS (which is normal for me, that they slowly darken over a few days) and today I had a temp drop (which I've also had before ovulation in the past).

I didn't think I'd ovulate till CD18 or so since this is my first cycle on Clomid, in the past I've ovulated as late as CD24. 

Today I'm having some dull crampy feelings on the left side of my low low abdomen. They aren't sharp pains like you always hear about with ovulation pains. But I'm wondering if they are different because of the Clomid.

Anyone with a similar experience?


----------



## OoOo

Blackbarbie04 said:


> Thanks Ms. Bee!!!!
> 
> They were talking about IVF today in the future months if it doesn't happen in the next two months. Have you ever had that?

Hiya Barbie. Is ivf dear where you are. I'm in England and its thousands of pounds so for us clomid is the end of the road. Got two more months left then I am just going to stop and see if anything natural happens as this stress is not good. I would imagine ivf can be very stressful. Who would have thought it would be this hard :( fingers crossed all works out for you x


----------



## OoOo

jessthemess said:


> So I'm CD15, OPKs fading into POS (which is normal for me, that they slowly darken over a few days) and today I had a temp drop (which I've also had before ovulation in the past).
> 
> I didn't think I'd ovulate till CD18 or so since this is my first cycle on Clomid, in the past I've ovulated as late as CD24.
> 
> Today I'm having some dull crampy feelings on the left side of my low low abdomen. They aren't sharp pains like you always hear about with ovulation pains. But I'm wondering if they are different because of the Clomid.
> 
> Anyone with a similar experience?


I had those dull cramps its almost like you feel bruised in your womb area? X


----------



## MsBee21niya

Blackbarbie04...No I haven't done the IVF before, too expensive and I'd only look into that if I was told there was no other way to go. That would be my last resort (oh and of course money to afford it) I'd just continue to try the normal way
Jessthemess...On my first round I didn't ovulate until cd23 but that probably was because when I first went in cd13 I didn't respond to the 50mg so that same cycle they upped me to 100mg and it gave me 3 follies and ovulation on cd23


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I don't think I would be able to afford it either. I have been googling at it ranges from $8-10,000. Soooo, I know I can't do that. If he says that in the next few months I will just take a break.

Jess, I may be different from anyone else, but when I get ready to ovulate I can hardly walk. Usually I have to take a day off from work b/c the pain is so intense. IDK why it is like that for me, but I can tell when it is near. Now when it actually happens... Can't tell you that, just two or three days before while the follies are maturing!!!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

BlackBarbie04...Hopefully it won't come to that. When you get your HSG then you'll know, because they'll tell you if your tubes are blocked or not and then you can go from there. Good luck! Still waiting on AF today, but I have time the day isn't over, and who knows maybe it'll come a few days later.


----------



## OoOo

Went to tesco to buy tests. No frers at all argh. None of their own brand either only digis and af isn't due for two days so no point in using those yet. So unless I can get some tomorrow from a diff shop I guess ill actually wait and see.


----------



## MsBee21niya

FX for you OoOo


----------



## Ellie Bean

Good luck ladies! Second day of fertilaid done....don't notice a difference so far. Hoping to get more 
energy from it soon! And become more regular!


----------



## OoOo

Cd26. No sore boobs. Still warm. No idea if ill get my bfp. Definetly a weird cycle. Clomid always gives me extra sore boobs for tww. Confused!!!!! As to what is going on with my body.


----------



## MsBee21niya

So I'm assuming yesterday's BIG temp rise was a fluke giving that today it has dropped tremendously. Still above cl but big drop from yesterday, so AF needs to just come on so I can start this new cycle :( How's everyone else?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## OoOo

No chance of getting out to get a test today so waiting it out. I'm due tomorrow. Been to gym this morning. Feeling refreshed. Still no symptoms. Ill update soon xx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I'm great. Took clomid last night had my night sweats. Ready for my hsg Monday. I should be off my cycle by then. I usually go for 4-5 days and it is 4 days now and I'm very light!!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

That's great BlackBarbie04...Good luck! And yeah you have to be off your cycle when that is done, which is why they prefer it to be done right after it. FX this your cycle!


----------



## OoOo

Lovely profile pic msbee xx


----------



## OoOo

Had upset tummy last night. No af. Boiling hot. Wonder what tomorrow might bring x


----------



## Kezmama

Oh OoOo you must be so frustrated no knowing..
I've done about about 6 tests now and have lovely pink lines yay finally I'm pregnant, having my bloods done tomorrow!!! Pray for us ladies my last 4 pregnancies ended in miscarriages!!! This is our first one on steroids...


----------



## MsBee21niya

I totally understand OoOo...Temp sky rocketed yesterday and stomach was cramping so bad...BFN! This am temp shot down tremendously but still above CL....Tested an he ago BFN! AF was due yesterday! This is so frustrating. I wasn't even stressing so idk why AF is coming late. Just COME ON ALREADY! :(
Good luck Kezmama!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Good luck kezmama!


----------



## Kezmama

Not feeling very optimistic got a feeling my numbers are going to be too low again :((((


----------



## OoOo

Kezmama said:


> Oh OoOo you must be so frustrated no knowing..
> I've done about about 6 tests now and have lovely pink lines yay finally I'm pregnant, having my bloods done tomorrow!!! Pray for us ladies my last 4 pregnancies ended in miscarriages!!! This is our first one on steroids...

Congrats hun. I'm kinda relaxed. Have a weird feeling. Don't really wanna see a bfn and busy all weekend so no time to buy a test. Might get one tomorrow. If no af today I will test tomoz. I'm boiling hot.


----------



## OoOo

Kezmama said:


> Oh OoOo you must be so frustrated no knowing..
> I've done about about 6 tests now and have lovely pink lines yay finally I'm pregnant, having my bloods done tomorrow!!! Pray for us ladies my last 4 pregnancies ended in miscarriages!!! This is our first one on steroids...


My last four were mc too. So if I am preg the worrying will be like you xx


----------



## OoOo

Kezmama said:


> Not feeling very optimistic got a feeling my numbers are going to be too low again :((((

You got pics of your tests??


----------



## MsBee21niya

Major drop today, lower than yesterday. Feeling real funny! Now it's the waiting game to see which day AF will officially arrive. Just wondering why she's LATE! Good luck to all others!


----------



## OoOo

:( ms bee. How many days late are you now xx


----------



## MsBee21niya

OoOo...2 days


----------



## OoOo

Fingers crossed for you xx did you test today?


----------



## MsBee21niya

OoOo....No! With the BIG dip I decided it was pointless!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

OoOo said:


> Fingers crossed for you xx did you test today?

Oooo have you tested


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Everyone Please pray that my hsg goes well tomorrow. I am very nervous. Been watching YouTube and some says it hurts and others say it doesn't. Please pray for me!!!!


----------



## Kezmama

Blackbarbie04 said:


> Everyone Please pray that my hsg goes well tomorrow. I am very nervous. Been watching YouTube and some says it hurts and others say it doesn't. Please pray for me!!!!

Big prayers and hugs coming your way x


----------



## Kezmama

My tests were getting lighter so I'm definitely not keeping this pregnancy either feeling very sad :((((..... I'm getting my thyroid checked tomorrow, I'm sure something more is going on!!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Blackbarbie04...FX for you, not to scare you but mine did hurt like hell! OMG! Hope yours is better. Sorry Kezmama!!!


----------



## OoOo

Blackbarbie04 said:


> OoOo said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed for you xx did you test today?
> 
> Oooo have you testedClick to expand...

No. Managed to hold out. Af 1 day late. Might test this afternoon.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Good luck today w/ your hag Barbie. So sorry Kezmama. Keep us posted. I hope they can help u figure out whats going on. How are you doing with the fertilaid MsBee?


----------



## MsBee21niya

Ellie Bean...Doing ok with it! Just hope it works


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Thanks everyone. I will let you know how it went. I have to be there at 11:45 and my procedure is at 12!!! DF is going tot ake off work early to go with me since I'm so scared!!!! LOL, so sweet of him!!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## MsBee21niya

Good luck BlackBarbie04...Pray everything works out just fine.
Afm...I totally know my body, I was right! AF arrived this am. So I'm on to a fertilaid month. Giving clomid a rest! FX for all!!!


----------



## OoOo

I think af is on way had a few spotting. I'm thinking I can't try anymore. I have two lots of clomid left but 5 lots haven't worked so dont think there's much point anymore. So fed up of this every month


----------



## MsBee21niya

Sorry OoOo, but I can totally understand how you feel. Month after month when u think it may be and end up not being, but if you've had any progress then it's just a matter of time. If you don't want to continue clomid then you could try a different med or give Fertilaid a month or two, that's what I'm doing. I have days where I totally want to give up, but I don't because this what I really want and my DH wants it just as much, so I'm really trying for his sake as well. I feel your pain, so just try holding on longer. 
AF got me this am, it's hurtful but I had a feeling it was coming this month. FX for you Hun!


----------



## OoOo

We've had 4 mc and we been trying really since we been together. Nearly 5 years. It been over a year since my last mc and d&c and even with 5 months of clomid no luck. I really think I need to stop now for my mental health. :(. Df even says we been through so much that he isn't sure he wants to carry on as we can't afford ivf and only have two months clomid left. After I've got neg 5minths no point surely in taking last few months.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Well both tubes are open. Yay now going to get semen analysis done again!!! Send up another prayer you guys!!! Oh yea it hurt like heck for me!!!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

I can't disagree with you OoOo, and I know you've been through alot but the fact that you have been pregnant should give you hope. Alot of ppl go years and years without even getting pregnant like me but you have been pregnant. They've ended in m/c but you were there. It's just what your body wants to do, and they tend to say it happens when you least expect it.


----------



## MsBee21niya

That's great BlackBarbie04...Hurt like heck for me too. FX! :)


----------



## jessthemess

That's awesome blackbarbie!


----------



## Kezmama

Don't give up OoOo stick with me through this xxxx


----------



## OoOo

I'm in loads pain today. Really heavy bad period :( I'm going to stop clomid and the timing etc to a degree. Spoke to df an we are going to try just relax a bit no meds or opks were going to try bd on days 10 12 14 16. Just see what happens. I have read some ladies saying when they took a month off clomid they got bfps. So just going to take a rest. I have two months left at 100mg so might take them in September cycle. Ill still be on here xx actually I will have opks cos I want to know if I get a surge without clomid. Xxx thank you for all your support ladies. Kez. How are the tests. Fingers crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

jessthemess said:


> That's awesome blackbarbie!

How many dpo are you jess?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Also Ms. Bee how long did the hsg have you sore and bleed? I'm still spotting from it. He prescribed a z pack ice been taking them


----------



## MsBee21niya

BlackBarbie04...I bled for 3 days, spotted the first day.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Are any of your temps off because of clomid? Mine are seeming rocky and they normally don't look like this unless it's anovulatory. I am trying not to get worried.


----------



## MsBee21niya

NDTaber9211....Mine were on the second month of clomid, but it was nothing to worry about, I still ovulated. Clomid does that to alot of women, hopefully you ovulate on it. My first cycle I was started w/50mg went in cd13 and follies weren't responding so that very day I was prescribed 100mg for the next five days. That following week I went back for a rescan and I had 3 follies, and I did ovulate but just no luck. Do you go in to be checked for follies?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

NDTaber9211 said:


> Are any of your temps off because of clomid? Mine are seeming rocky and they normally don't look like this unless it's anovulatory. I am trying not to get worried.

My temps have changed each of the 5 months I have been on it, no months were the same but before ovulation it was in the 97s and after 98s


----------



## NDTaber9211

Positive? almost positive? What do you ladies think? I thought almost positive but then I looked at other tests on this website. The ones that were listed under positive looked a lot like my test. 

https://i1028.photobucket.com/albums/y349/blahblahblah102/DSCN3415_zpsb558635b.jpg


----------



## MsBee21niya

NDTaber9211...Looks positive to me. I'd BD next 3 days and day after test again and see if it changes/gets lighter


----------



## OoOo

Looks positive to me. Goodluck xx


----------



## NDTaber9211

I took another test and it was definitely negative. I think I got a false positive which I've been told can happen 3 days after last clomid pill. We dtd anyways just in case.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Could be that, but you usually can start testing 3 days after last pill. Each cycle I did and it was always negative, but good you dtd. Just continue to check because you never know when...


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am only 2 days past last pill so I am not worried if it was a false pos


----------



## jessthemess

I took Clomid CD4-8 (well actually 4-9 because the side effects scared me and I skipped a day and then started back up.) and I've had some little muscle spasm cramps in my lower abdomen/ovary/uterus area, but so far no positive OPK or temp surge. Today is CD19. When I ovulate on my own I tend to ovulate around CD24. But I looked through hundreds of charts on Fertility Friend and there is like next to no one who ovulated later than CD21 and got pregnant. 

When do you girls ovulate on Clomid? Do you have PCOS like I do? I'm just worried I won't ovulate at all. :( I'm not monitored right now because my risk is low. I'm guessing if I don't ovulate they'll up my dose. But I was hoping to respond this cycle even if I didnt get a BFP.


----------



## Ellie Bean

I took clomid 3 different cycles 2 on 50mg and one on 100mg and I didn't get a positive opk until cd24.


----------



## jessthemess

Thank you Ellie bean!


----------



## OoOo

I took clomid days 2-6. Pos opk cd 12/13. Hope that helps. I have 27 days cycles on clomid


----------



## OoOo

I'm worried something is wrong with me. I think clomid has thinned my lining. Ha a few spots Monday evening that's all. Then Tuesday really bad pains and medium bleeding until 5 pm ish from the morning. Now today nothing. So only bleeding 1 day really. From 5pm through today can't even wear tampon last night cos no flow and was hurting to take out. Sorry tmi. So I have a towel on. But nothing at all. I doubt I'm pregnant and that I had implantation as the bleeding I did have filled 1 tampon and then a few more spots on subsequent tampon. I dunno. Is my lining thin. Do I test tomorrow just incase? I very much doubt I'd get a bfp but I'm really worried whats wrong with my body.


----------



## OoOo

I think ill test just incase as I had severe sharp pains yesterday afternoon also. I put it down to period pain. I could hardly walk. So I took some pain killers. Still no more bleeding just light pink if I search for it when wiping. Sorry tmi. Xx


----------



## OoOo

Also it was very dark and brown. Probably just my stupid body


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Cd 8 today. Started bding today for eod until my cycle start or I get my bfp!!! Hoping the hsg cleaned out my tubes for the eggie to find its way home. I'm feeling good about this month!!! I'm excited since I found our the df sperm count is high!!! Now I just have to abide by the eod rule to let his sperm build up a day in between!!! Start my lh testing Friday!!!!:happydance::thumbup::happydance::winkwink:


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Another thing not trying preseed or cups this month. Just the old natural way!!! With rubitusson!!!


----------



## Kezmama

OoOo said:


> I'm in loads pain today. Really heavy bad period :( I'm going to stop clomid and the timing etc to a degree. Spoke to df an we are going to try just relax a bit no meds or opks were going to try bd on days 10 12 14 16. Just see what happens. I have read some ladies saying when they took a month off clomid they got bfps. So just going to take a rest. I have two months left at 100mg so might take them in September cycle. Ill still be on here xx actually I will have opks cos I want to know if I get a surge without clomid. Xxx thank you for all your support ladies. Kez. How are the tests. Fingers crossed for you xxxx

Started my period cd3 so didn't take again..
I'm taking a break from all mess too xx


----------



## jessthemess

OoOo said:


> I'm worried something is wrong with me. I think clomid has thinned my lining. Ha a few spots Monday evening that's all. Then Tuesday really bad pains and medium bleeding until 5 pm ish from the morning. Now today nothing. So only bleeding 1 day really. From 5pm through today can't even wear tampon last night cos no flow and was hurting to take out. Sorry tmi. So I have a towel on. But nothing at all. I doubt I'm pregnant and that I had implantation as the bleeding I did have filled 1 tampon and then a few more spots on subsequent tampon. I dunno. Is my lining thin. Do I test tomorrow just incase? I very much doubt I'd get a bfp but I'm really worried whats wrong with my body.

Your Dr. can check on your lining, but really, your idea to take a break might be good if you're stressed about this aspect of it. :(

I'd test if it will make you feel better. 

Sorry :(


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm cd9 today. Nothing exciting here really just been taking my fertilaid for about a week now. Feeling good trying to be optimistic. DH sees the urologist a week from tomorrow so hoping he has some good news for us or at least that there's an easy fix to the issue.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Good luck Barbie!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Kezmama said:


> OoOo said:
> 
> 
> I'm in loads pain today. Really heavy bad period :( I'm going to stop clomid and the timing etc to a degree. Spoke to df an we are going to try just relax a bit no meds or opks were going to try bd on days 10 12 14 16. Just see what happens. I have read some ladies saying when they took a month off clomid they got bfps. So just going to take a rest. I have two months left at 100mg so might take them in September cycle. Ill still be on here xx actually I will have opks cos I want to know if I get a surge without clomid. Xxx thank you for all your support ladies. Kez. How are the tests. Fingers crossed for you xxxx
> 
> Started my period cd3 so didn't take again..
> I'm taking a break from all mess too xxClick to expand...

Sorry Kezmama!!! Are you taking Clomid?? Maybe it's thinning your uterus?


----------



## OoOo

Kezmama said:


> OoOo said:
> 
> 
> I'm in loads pain today. Really heavy bad period :( I'm going to stop clomid and the timing etc to a degree. Spoke to df an we are going to try just relax a bit no meds or opks were going to try bd on days 10 12 14 16. Just see what happens. I have read some ladies saying when they took a month off clomid they got bfps. So just going to take a rest. I have two months left at 100mg so might take them in September cycle. Ill still be on here xx actually I will have opks cos I want to know if I get a surge without clomid. Xxx thank you for all your support ladies. Kez. How are the tests. Fingers crossed for you xxxx
> 
> Started my period cd3 so didn't take again..
> I'm taking a break from all mess too xxClick to expand...

I know how you feel. I haven't started clomid this cycle. Cd3 for me though I have no bleeding only bleeding on cd1 nothing cd2 or cd3. 

Going to try a test in a few days I doubt it's pos tho I think my body is ill from clomid I've had 5 rounds. This month is rest month.


----------



## OoOo

jessthemess said:


> OoOo said:
> 
> 
> I'm worried something is wrong with me. I think clomid has thinned my lining. Ha a few spots Monday evening that's all. Then Tuesday really bad pains and medium bleeding until 5 pm ish from the morning. Now today nothing. So only bleeding 1 day really. From 5pm through today can't even wear tampon last night cos no flow and was hurting to take out. Sorry tmi. So I have a towel on. But nothing at all. I doubt I'm pregnant and that I had implantation as the bleeding I did have filled 1 tampon and then a few more spots on subsequent tampon. I dunno. Is my lining thin. Do I test tomorrow just incase? I very much doubt I'd get a bfp but I'm really worried whats wrong with my body.
> 
> Your Dr. can check on your lining, but really, your idea to take a break might be good if you're stressed about this aspect of it. :(
> 
> I'd test if it will make you feel better.
> 
> Sorry :(Click to expand...

Thanks Jess. I will test in a few days. I had bleeding cd1. Cd2 and cd3 nothing. Not even spotting. 
Today is cd3


----------



## OoOo

Goodluck Barbie. Hope this is your month xxx


----------



## MsBee21niya

Sorry to everyone who hasn't got their BFPs! I know for you all including ME that this is hard, stressful and hurtful. I'll keep us all in my prayers, and pray that we all get them sooner than later. FX for those who's trying this month!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MsBee21niya said:


> Sorry to everyone who hasn't got their BFPs! I know for you all including ME that this is hard, stressful and hurtful. I'll keep us all in my prayers, and pray that we all get them sooner than later. FX for those who's trying this month!

Thanks MsBee I think if I don't get it this month I am going to take a break next month from Clomid!!! B/C it is very stressful!!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Yes it is Barbie, which is why this cycle I'm on a clomid break, going with a more natural approach 'Fertilaid' hoping this helps, because although clomid has made my ovulate, it hasn't been successful and it thins my uterine lining. So my FX this fertilaid works.


----------



## OoOo

I think that this has happened to me ms bee. Maybe that's why no proper period. I still waking up in the night boiling hot too. My body is properly messed up.


----------



## MsBee21niya

OoOo...It could be, try fertilaid it's suppose to regulate your cycle and get your BFP eventually. Clomid is on a stand still, and when I get a new doc where I just recently moved I'm going to see about a different med because clomid thins my lining.


----------



## OoOo

I've read there is one called femara. Like clomid but apparently doesn't thin lining. Xx


----------



## MsBee21niya

Yeah that's what my last doc told me they'd probably put me on next, but for now I'm doing fertilaid


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Excited that Wal-Mart has just received the new Clearblue preg test which shows you how far along you are. I'm hoping I get to get one this month!!!! They are only $11.96!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## MsBee21niya

That's awesome Barbie! I surely do want one. Be glad when it's that time


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Forum has been quiet lately???? I'm on CD 10 today so I have at least 4-6 days before I ovulate! My ovaries are aching so I can tell me eggies are growing. I think I will ovulate from my right side this month as that is the side that keeps aching!!!! My DF said he believes that this is our month as everything ig happening this month. Wedding, moving and hopefully baby month too!!!!!!!!! If I find out before the wedding in which the day before the wedding I will only be on CD 24 and around 8 DPO!!!! Hopefully the eggie gets there before then!!! RIGHT ON TIME!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## MsBee21niya

I'm right behind you Barbie. CD5 for me, probably will start testing cd10/11 which I'll probably ovulate cd16-17 not for sure though since this a fertilaid cycle. Good luck to you!!


----------



## Kezmama

Blackbarbie04 said:


> Kezmama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoOo said:
> 
> 
> I'm in loads pain today. Really heavy bad period :( I'm going to stop clomid and the timing etc to a degree. Spoke to df an we are going to try just relax a bit no meds or opks were going to try bd on days 10 12 14 16. Just see what happens. I have read some ladies saying when they took a month off clomid they got bfps. So just going to take a rest. I have two months left at 100mg so might take them in September cycle. Ill still be on here xx actually I will have opks cos I want to know if I get a surge without clomid. Xxx thank you for all your support ladies. Kez. How are the tests. Fingers crossed for you xxxx
> 
> Started my period cd3 so didn't take again..
> I'm taking a break from all mess too xxClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry Kezmama!!! Are you taking Clomid?? Maybe it's thinning your uterus?Click to expand...

Yeah I take clomid but I get scanned and my lining is really good..


----------



## OoOo

MsBee21niya said:


> I'm right behind you Barbie. CD5 for me, probably will start testing cd10/11 which I'll probably ovulate cd16-17 not for sure though since this a fertilaid cycle. Good luck to you!!

I'm cd5 took test cos of 1 day period bfn. So god knows why I had a short period. No clomid nothing this month. Unhopeful. But feeling less stressed. Baby dancing already. Df made first move. That makes such a change than me telling him which days he has too. So already that feels better. Probably will tell him when it's cd12-16. But going to try not to as for once I remember what being with him feels like without stress. Who knows what this cycle will bring. Goodluck Barbie and ms bee xx


----------



## MsBee21niya

OoOo...That's good, this could be your month, our month. We all deserve it! We both cd5 :) Good luck!!! FX


----------



## Kezmama

I'm Cd6 and I'm off to see a new specialist next week hopefully she'll be able to give me some real answers, 5 miscarriages is not fun :(((....
Good luck to everyone this month xxxxx


----------



## OoOo

Kezmama said:


> I'm Cd6 and I'm off to see a new specialist next week hopefully she'll be able to give me some real answers, 5 miscarriages is not fun :(((....
> Good luck to everyone this month xxxxx

Have they ever done any genetic testing Kez. I was offered this after my 4th mc. My hosp has a recurrent mc clinic. Maybe you'll be offered that. It helps to get some answers. Xxxxx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Last night was supposed to be a bd night and df fell asleep on me. Woke up took my test and I have a blinky smiley already on cd11. Usually they start on cd14 for me so. ... Trying not to be mad at df but he knew I wanted to stay on schedule this month as we didn't get a chance last month!!! Now it's 6am and I can't sleep bc I'm mad!!!!:nope::growlmad::wacko:


----------



## MsBee21niya

Wow! That's fast Barbie, but try to keep calm my DH did that same thing to me last month, on day after O so I missed that day. I pray you get your BFP. FX for us all!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Sorry to hear that Barbie! I'm cd11 today. Nothing exciting waiting to O.


----------



## Kezmama

OoOo said:


> Kezmama said:
> 
> 
> I'm Cd6 and I'm off to see a new specialist next week hopefully she'll be able to give me some real answers, 5 miscarriages is not fun :(((....
> Good luck to everyone this month xxxxx
> 
> Have they ever done any genetic testing Kez. I was offered this after my 4th mc. My hosp has a recurrent mc clinic. Maybe you'll be offered that. It helps to get some answers. XxxxxClick to expand...

Yeah had all the tests done..the only thing that showed up was elavated T cells!


----------



## OoOo

Hi hope your all ok. I'm cd 8 today. Feeling stressed about bding already. Don't know when I should start. I'm having 26/27 day cycles. And I always get opk cd 12. Tho I don't have clomid this month so I doubt ill even ovulate. Going to start bd tomorrow I guess. Feeling low and depressed again. :(


----------



## Kezmama

OoOo keep your chin up xxx I've been feeling really upset too :(( I'm also cd8 today too xxx cycle buddies :))))


----------



## MsBee21niya

Guess we're all cycle buddies. I'm cd9 today. Lets get these BFPs!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

CD 14!!! Four days of blinky smiley faces!!!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Idk what is it but I'm cd9 and since yesterday I've been having mild cramps on my left side. Waiting til cd11 to start on my blinkeys...


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MsBee21niya said:


> Idk what is it but I'm cd9 and since yesterday I've been having mild cramps on my left side. Waiting til cd11 to start on my blinkeys...

We may be getting ready to ovulate astounds the same time. Hoping for my still smiley in the morning. ..


----------



## MsBee21niya

Good luck Barbie! Probably this weekend!


----------



## OoOo

I've got no opks but I always get tender womb during ov. Due to clomid as it never happened before tablets. Only last month I didn't get it nor boobs so honking maybe it was no ov. No clomid this month but too my surprise I had cramps yesterday. Today my uterus is tender. Especially during bding. Lots if cm so hoping I ov on my own this month. I usually get opk cd12. Today's cd 10. So hopefully I'm in with a chance these next few days. Goodluck everyone xx


----------



## MsBee21niya

Good luck OoOo! I'm cd10 too


----------



## NDTaber9211

I ovulated yesterday! I am so happy I am not having another anovulatory cycle. That would have been 4 in a row and I would have lost my mind. Now to just get my cross hairs on fertility friend so I can breath easier.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Another blinky this morning... UUUUGGGGHHH 5 days... My uterus is hurting and I'm hoping a still in the morning again...:thumbup:


----------



## MsBee21niya

NDTaber9211...CONGRATS to you! Now you in the 2ww...FX!!! Barbie...Geesh! I know the feeling, when was the first day of your blinkeys? That's alot of days! Are you tempting? If so is there any change? I asked that cause in some cases usually ppl ovulate the day after first blinkey, but who knows...


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm cd15 today. Opk is close to positive but not quite yet prob in the next couple days. This month is my first month using wonfos instead of clear blue digitals so trying to get the hang if those. I've been really down and anxious lately so I started taking some anti-anxiety medicine hoping it helps. Its a class B so its considered safe during pregnancy so I don't feel bad taking them. How is everyone today?


----------



## MsBee21niya

That's good Ellie Bean! I'm cd10...Left side has been aching on and off but not that bad...It'll probably be soon. As Im doing fertilaid this month. Aren't you doing it too? Any pain/cramps?


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yup I'm Doing fertilaid. So far I've had a few cramps here and there nothing significant so far. I'm guessing I'll O around cd18-19 as that's when I Oed before clomid. So only a few more days to go.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Ellie Bean might be a little before then, but seems like its going to work. My cramps are severe but they have been there on my left side. I've also started drinking fertilitea this week, probably until next Monday. Also, they have something called ovaboost which helps with egg quality. I'll probably add that one to next cycle, cause Im on a clomid break for probably the next 3mnths to see of this helps without it. Good luck!!! FX!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MsBee21niya said:


> NDTaber9211...CONGRATS to you! Now you in the 2ww...FX!!! Barbie...Geesh! I know the feeling, when was the first day of your blinkeys? That's alot of days! Are you tempting? If so is there any change? I asked that cause in some cases usually ppl ovulate the day after first blinkey, but who knows...

Cd 11 was the first day. On cd 15 now. I Temp but no changes yet


----------



## MsBee21niya

Ok Barbie!


----------



## OoOo

Cd11. Uterus sore. Bd this morning now I'm balanced on pillows like a loony :s if I got bfp this cycle I'd be really shocked cos I didn't get one with clomid. Kez we are cycle buddies. And ms bee we are again too. Atleast I'm not alone x


----------



## MsBee21niya

OoOo...Yeap we are! Cd11 today! BD last night and night before that. Doing my blinkeys starting today.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

6 days of blinky's. UUUggghhh I am hurting. It even hurts to walk, just waiting on that still smiley and my temps shift. CD 16 today I know I will ovulate in the next 2-3days as that is when I normally ovulate even if I get my still smiley a day or two before.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Ugh! I can only imagine Barbie! I've never had that many days of smileys, atleast you know it's coming. I'm just waiting to see. I'm start on my smileys this evening! Good luck!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I hate the advanced cb opk that gives you the blinkys. I never got an actual positive on that one. The one that goes from blank to solid smiley face works better IMO. I always have good luck with the wondfo brand too. Nice and cheap but always gives me positives the months I O.


----------



## MsBee21niya

I've only done the regular cb smiley....Which that works for me, don't know about the advanced ones...NDTaber9211...How's it going in the 2ww?


----------



## NDTaber9211

So far pretty good! Still waiting on my cross hairs. The advanced one gives the blinkys. The reg just goes from blank to solid.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Ok NDTaber9211 and GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

NDTaber9211 said:


> I hate the advanced cb opk that gives you the blinkys. I never got an actual positive on that one. The one that goes from blank to solid smiley face works better IMO. I always have good luck with the wondfo brand too. Nice and cheap but always gives me positives the months I O.

I am going today and buy some $tree ovulation tests as well to test on the side of the advanced CB tests.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Good luck blackbarbie! I hope you get your pos opk soon.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Barbie...Some ppl get up to 8 days with those before the actual positive. But I'm hoping you get your +opk soon


----------



## MrsAmk

Hey girls, can I join in? Just went and read a ton of this thread and happy to see many have gotten their bfps off clomid! A little hx on myself: 28yo, married for just over 2 years. We started ttc about 9 months after the wedding, using clomid extended protocol because I have not ovulated in 6+ years due to a past ED. Anyway, I fell pregnant with that and a trigger shot, but had a chemical. Then we tried again 2 months later, same protocol, and got pregnant again! Ended up delivering at 37 weeks 3/30/13 to a beautiful, perfectly formed stillborn son :( I have been more than ready to conceive again, and this is my 3rd month after my baby. Tried clomid month #1 post partem, ovulated but no bfp. Second month I tried femara, no O. Now on my third month and CD6 today. I will be taking Clomid through CD12. Hoping for our miracle rainbow! Would love to be held accountable and talk to others going through this crazy ttc business! My goal this month, is no matter what, try to stay as stress free as possible and trust that God has babies in His plan for us :)

P.S. I have an increase in cm today, lotiony (TMI?)....which surprised me being as I am taking Clomid. Good sign I hope? Eh, staying hopeful anyway!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MrsAmk said:


> Hey girls, can I join in? Just went and read a ton of this thread and happy to see many have gotten their bfps off clomid! A little hx on myself: 28yo, married for just over 2 years. We started ttc about 9 months after the wedding, using clomid extended protocol because I have not ovulated in 6+ years due to a past ED. Anyway, I fell pregnant with that and a trigger shot, but had a chemical. Then we tried again 2 months later, same protocol, and got pregnant again! Ended up delivering at 37 weeks 3/30/13 to a beautiful, perfectly formed stillborn son :( I have been more than ready to conceive again, and this is my 3rd month after my baby. Tried clomid month #1 post partem, ovulated but no bfp. Second month I tried femara, no O. Now on my third month and CD6 today. I will be taking Clomid through CD12. Hoping for our miracle rainbow! Would love to be held accountable and talk to others going through this crazy ttc business! My goal this month, is no matter what, try to stay as stress free as possible and trust that God has babies in His plan for us :)
> 
> P.S. I have an increase in cm today, lotiony (TMI?)....which surprised me being as I am taking Clomid. Good sign I hope? Eh, staying hopeful anyway!


Hi AMK!!! Nice to meet you!!! Is that your beautiful son in the picture??? He's beautiful and I am so sorry for your loss. Yes, I am on CD 16 today and waiting to ovulate now on Clomid. This is me 3rd positive cycle with clomid, but I have taken it for 5 months. I started with 50, then 100 then 150 finally I ovulated off of 150 and have taken that for 3 months now.

Glad you joined!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OoOo

Think I'm ovulating today. I'm cd 12. Extremely painful to bd today. Womb feels really really sore. If not today definetly over the weekend. Ouch. Can't believe I'm getting these pains without using clomid. :) gives me a bit of hope


----------



## MrsAmk

Blackbarbie04 said:


> MrsAmk said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, can I join in? Just went and read a ton of this thread and happy to see many have gotten their bfps off clomid! A little hx on myself: 28yo, married for just over 2 years. We started ttc about 9 months after the wedding, using clomid extended protocol because I have not ovulated in 6+ years due to a past ED. Anyway, I fell pregnant with that and a trigger shot, but had a chemical. Then we tried again 2 months later, same protocol, and got pregnant again! Ended up delivering at 37 weeks 3/30/13 to a beautiful, perfectly formed stillborn son :( I have been more than ready to conceive again, and this is my 3rd month after my baby. Tried clomid month #1 post partem, ovulated but no bfp. Second month I tried femara, no O. Now on my third month and CD6 today. I will be taking Clomid through CD12. Hoping for our miracle rainbow! Would love to be held accountable and talk to others going through this crazy ttc business! My goal this month, is no matter what, try to stay as stress free as possible and trust that God has babies in His plan for us :)
> 
> P.S. I have an increase in cm today, lotiony (TMI?)....which surprised me being as I am taking Clomid. Good sign I hope? Eh, staying hopeful anyway!
> 
> 
> Hi AMK!!! Nice to meet you!!! Is that your beautiful son in the picture??? He's beautiful and I am so sorry for your loss. Yes, I am on CD 16 today and waiting to ovulate now on Clomid. This is me 3rd positive cycle with clomid, but I have taken it for 5 months. I started with 50, then 100 then 150 finally I ovulated off of 150 and have taken that for 3 months now.
> 
> Glad you joined!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Yes that is my Silas, thank you! Are you being monitored?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MrsAmk said:


> Blackbarbie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsAmk said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, can I join in? Just went and read a ton of this thread and happy to see many have gotten their bfps off clomid! A little hx on myself: 28yo, married for just over 2 years. We started ttc about 9 months after the wedding, using clomid extended protocol because I have not ovulated in 6+ years due to a past ED. Anyway, I fell pregnant with that and a trigger shot, but had a chemical. Then we tried again 2 months later, same protocol, and got pregnant again! Ended up delivering at 37 weeks 3/30/13 to a beautiful, perfectly formed stillborn son :( I have been more than ready to conceive again, and this is my 3rd month after my baby. Tried clomid month #1 post partem, ovulated but no bfp. Second month I tried femara, no O. Now on my third month and CD6 today. I will be taking Clomid through CD12. Hoping for our miracle rainbow! Would love to be held accountable and talk to others going through this crazy ttc business! My goal this month, is no matter what, try to stay as stress free as possible and trust that God has babies in His plan for us :)
> 
> P.S. I have an increase in cm today, lotiony (TMI?)....which surprised me being as I am taking Clomid. Good sign I hope? Eh, staying hopeful anyway!
> 
> 
> Hi AMK!!! Nice to meet you!!! Is that your beautiful son in the picture??? He's beautiful and I am so sorry for your loss. Yes, I am on CD 16 today and waiting to ovulate now on Clomid. This is me 3rd positive cycle with clomid, but I have taken it for 5 months. I started with 50, then 100 then 150 finally I ovulated off of 150 and have taken that for 3 months now.
> 
> Glad you joined!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes that is my Silas, thank you! Are you being monitored?Click to expand...

I am being monitored but my follicle growth isn't. I go in on cd 21-23 to be certain that I've ovulated. I want to try to the trigger shot just one time to see if that increases my chances.


----------



## MrsAmk

Thats great OoOo, best of luck!!!


----------



## MrsAmk

Blackbarbie04 said:


> MrsAmk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackbarbie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsAmk said:
> 
> 
> Hi AMK!!! Nice to meet you!!! Is that your beautiful son in the picture??? He's beautiful and I am so sorry for your loss. Yes, I am on CD 16 today and waiting to ovulate now on Clomid. This is me 3rd positive cycle with clomid, but I have taken it for 5 months. I started with 50, then 100 then 150 finally I ovulated off of 150 and have taken that for 3 months now.
> 
> Glad you joined!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yes that is my Silas, thank you! Are you being monitored?Click to expand...
> 
> I am being monitored but my follicle growth isn't. I go in on cd 21-23 to be certain that I've ovulated. I want to try to the trigger shot just one time to see if that increases my chances.Click to expand...
> 
> I would recommend it! Takes the guess work out of ovulating/timing!Click to expand...


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Another blinky this morning:growlmad::nope::wacko:


----------



## MsBee21niya

Welcome MrsAmk! Also, sorry about your lost he was beautiful! Seems like it was easy for you to conceive, so I have faith you'll get your BFP sooner than later. FX for you!
Barbie...Geesh! I know you're tired of that. I'm thinking you may ovulate tomorrow, but who knows. FX for you!
Afm...Im cd12 today, started opks yesterday. Was having those left side cramps a few days ago, so I'm hopeful this fertilaid will work for me as did clomid. Also, been drinking fertilitea all week. Just wanted a break from the clomid to see if something else would work. FX to all!!


----------



## MrsAmk

MsBee21niya said:


> Welcome MrsAmk! Also, sorry about your lost he was beautiful! Seems like it was easy for you to conceive, so I have faith you'll get your BFP sooner than later. FX for you!
> Barbie...Geesh! I know you're tired of that. I'm thinking you may ovulate tomorrow, but who knows. FX for you!
> Afm...Im cd12 today, started opks yesterday. Was having those left side cramps a few days ago, so I'm hopeful this fertilaid will work for me as did clomid. Also, been drinking fertilitea all week. Just wanted a break from the clomid to see if something else would work. FX to all!!

Thank you! Best of luck with this month for you also. I have nver tried the Fertilitea, but I know the Fertilaid made me sick so I gave that away lol. Heard it works well though! I am on cd7 today, 5 more days of Clomid. Hoping and praying for one or two big follies!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

MrsAmk! I think you'll do fine! When I was on clomid for the 2mnths I ended up with 3 nice sized follies, but ended up with BFNs. Although clomid made me ovulate, it wasn't successful and thinned my uterine lining. So I wanted to try something Fertilaid since I've heard good things about it. Now I'm waiting to see if I ovulate on it. Also, I don't drink fertilitea that much I just decided to do it this week and continue fertilaid. Best of luck to you!!! How many days of clomid are you on? And what mg?


----------



## MrsAmk

MsBee21niya said:


> MrsAmk! I think you'll do fine! When I was on clomid for the 2mnths I ended up with 3 nice sized follies, but ended up with BFNs. Although clomid made me ovulate, it wasn't successful and thinned my uterine lining. So I wanted to try something Fertilaid since I've heard good things about it. Now I'm waiting to see if I ovulate on it. Also, I don't drink fertilitea that much I just decided to do it this week and continue fertilaid. Best of luck to you!!! How many days of clomid are you on? And what mg?

I am on for 10 days, 50mg for cd3-7 and 100mg for cd8-12. I do the "extended protocol" as they call it, because I have never responded to just 5 days of any dosage. I have hypothalmic amenorrhea (no periods or ovulation), and so I need that extra boost. I have only ever gotten 1 follicle with this protocol!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Oh, my first round I didn't respond on the 50mg so the following week they upped it to 100mg and I had 3 follies, also thinned my lining so I was on Estradiol but only was able to take for 3 days because I ovulated 3 days later before I even finished the other meds, I also went with the IUI that cycle, preseed and softcups but still a bfn! It's very stressful, especially when you feel you've done everything right. This 3rd cycle is clomid free, praying this helps me get my BFP!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Well we saw the urologist today and he ordered another SA to be done asap. And he also said that we may want to explore IUI options d/t his low count and motility. I'm glad to have answers now I can make a plan. I also found out my insurance covers up $15,000 total so I'm more hopeful now.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ellie Bean said:


> Well we saw the urologist today and he ordered another SA to be done asap. And he also said that we may want to explore IUI options d/t his low count and motility. I'm glad to have answers now I can make a plan. I also found out my insurance covers up $15,000 total so I'm more hopeful now.

What type of insurance do you have? How much is the IUI process? That is for anyone to answer...


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Almost there maybe tomorrow!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Good luck Barbie! I have BCBS of IA through my work.


----------



## OoOo

That's postive already Barbie


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ellie Bean said:


> Good luck Barbie! I have BCBS of IA through my work.

I have bcbs as well and they said anything with fertility doesn't count. is that not considered as infertility?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

OoOo said:


> That's postive already Barbie

You think so oooo. I've been cramping like crazy. Going to bd tonight just to cover my basis!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Oooo crap I was looking at the control line for my test line. .. Stupid mistake Thanks for pointing that out to me!!!!


----------



## OoOo

I was going to say test line on right is deffo positive already xx


----------



## OoOo

Goodluck Barbie. I'm cd13 today. Bd today as it should be ovulation day today or tomorrow though I think it was yesterday as that was day uterus was most sore. Bit less sore today. I been having 26/27 day cycles so soon be in tww. Wonder if we will be lucky this month xx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Uuuggghh im nauseated!!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

OoOo said:


> Goodluck Barbie. I'm cd13 today. Bd today as it should be ovulation day today or tomorrow though I think it was yesterday as that was day uterus was most sore. Bit less sore today. I been having 26/27 day cycles so soon be in tww. Wonder if we will be lucky this month xx

We may be in our tww together!!! Yay!!!!


----------



## OoOo

Yes I think we will be. Xx let the tww madness begin.


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm not sure Barbie. I just know my insurance does cover it. I checked with my HR dept yesterday. I know insurance in every state is different with different rules and such


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm not sure Barbie. I just know my insurance does cover it. I checked with my HR dept yesterday. I know insurance in every state is different with different rules and such


----------



## Ellie Bean

Ok so trying to upload a couple pics of my wondfo opks. I'm cd18 today. First cycle off of Clomid and am trying fertilaid bc Clomid made me O By late and made my cycles longer. What do you think prob be positive late today or tomorrow?
 



Attached Files:







2013-08-24 06.52.10.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 2









2013-08-24 06.51.58.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MsBee21niya

Hey ladies! I've missed alot! Lol...Barbie! The IUI is $200. No insurance that I know covers that part of it. I had one done in June, waste of my cause I got BFN! 
Ellie Bean...I say tomorrow you should be good to go! We're all right behind each other. I'm cd13 today, fertilaid cycle! FX for all


----------



## MsBee21niya

Ellie Bean...You can also order him some pills to help with his sperm count, incase you decide not to go with IUI also that isn't guaranteed.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Thanks ellie and MsBee21niya!!! I took another test this morning and another positive so I should be ovulating today which is one day after my my days app says that I am!!! Keeping fx for all of us this cycle!!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ellie Bean said:


> Ok so trying to upload a couple pics of my wondfo opks. I'm cd18 today. First cycle off of Clomid and am trying fertilaid bc Clomid made me O By late and made my cycles longer. What do you think prob be positive late today or tomorrow?

It should be right around the corner Ellie


----------



## MsBee21niya

Barbie...Very positive! I say today is your day, I haven't tested yet for today, I test in the evening maybe it'll be my day as well. FX for you!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

He's been taking fertilaid for men since the July 7 so hoping its helping. He says he thinks it is...whatever that means Haha!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Ellie Bean...I've heard nothing but positive things for the fertilaid for men so I'm sure he'll get that count up...FX!


----------



## OoOo

Ellie I'd retest tonight. I think pos opk will be very soon for you. Msbee I'm cd13 too I think I ovulated yesterday had really sore uterus. Though today it could be too. Who knows I've bd for last four mornings so just up to luck I guess. Why can't they make a test that can tell us exact time and date.


----------



## MrsAmk

cd8 today for me, nothing much to report :) No side effects of Clomid, so that's great!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

That's great MrsAmk! I had hotflashes and mood swings when I took clomid. I've been having a few cramps here and there but now I'm sporting a little. When I wipe its light pink but almost like ewcm in consistency ...Idk what to think.


----------



## Ellie Bean

**spotting. Good luck OoOo FX!


----------



## MsBee21niya

OoOo...Maybe you did! FX for your BFP!
Ellie Bean...Idk what to say on that, I just hope you get your BFP! 
MrsAmk...lucky you, I had a few hot flashes as well on clomid.
Good luck to all!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Spotting stopped last night so who knows lol just glad one less thing to worry about. How is everyone today?


----------



## MsBee21niya

Cd14...Just waiting to ovulate


----------



## Blackbarbie04

CD19 for me.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Great to hear. So I didn't get a chance to use another opk yesterday eve d/t my in-laws coming over but when I tested this morning it was lighter than yesterdays. So fertility friend is saying I'll O today. And I was looking and sometimes when u O sporting will happen so I'm thinking that was it yesterday afternoon /evening. Fx! Planning to BD today and probably tomorrow just to be safe. I'll try to upload a pic of todays and one of yesterdays if I get a chance and u.can tell me what u think.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Good luck Ellie Bean...I read that some spot too around O so FX for you! Waiting on my big O, so I'll know fertilaid is working. Also, I ordered ovaboost alot use that with fertilaid and got their BFPs. It helps with the egg quality. It'll be here tomorrow.


----------



## Ellie Bean

That's good MsBee. You'll have to tell me how u like it


----------



## MsBee21niya

Ellie Bean...I'll be sure to let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

CD19 uterus is sore but not as sore as yesterday. Temp still in the 97s so I'm hoping for 98s tomorrow which will confirm ovulation today!! We have bd the last 3 days and going to bd the next two as well to cover all basis!!! Hopefully I can count tomorrow as 1dpo:happydance:


----------



## MsBee21niya

Still negative on opk today cd14...but laying here with cramps on my left side. Really hoping these are O pains and its near.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Good luck Barbie!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

1 dpo today!!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Good luck in the 2ww Barbie!


----------



## MrsAmk

cd10 today here. No real feelings at all...two more days of Clomid after today. Hoping and praying that my ultrasound shows some future baby eggs!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Well I called the RE's office and it'll be November 13 before we can get in to see her, but if she's the best then that's who we need to see. DH is seeming to take it ok, just kind of wants me to tell him only the essentials that he needs to know lol. So hoping for a stress free couple of months between now and the appt.


----------



## OoOo

Cd 15 for me. Bd this morning just for luck. No idea if I ovulated cd 12-14. But think I have by today. Oh well just wait and see now.


----------



## Ellie Bean

So I thought I'd already gotten my positive, but this morning I had this show up and it was much darker than the other day...com these are harder to read than the smileys.
 



Attached Files:







2013-08-27 06.55.27.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 4









2013-08-27 06.55.44.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MsBee21niya

Ellie Bean...I tested at 1:30am because that's the time I got in from a family trip, also again at 8:30am and both times I got my smiley face. So I bd early this am after the first positive. We both got our positives on the same day, yours is definitely positive. Good luck!
OoOo...You aren't tempting?
MrsAmk...I think you'll have atleast 3 eggies
Barbie...How's it going?
NDTaber9211...How are you?


----------



## NDTaber9211

Doing pretty good... Just sitting here in the tww with no hope. My progesterone level was 9.9 :(. I am waiting to hear from my doc. I am more then likely going to be bumped up to 100mg next cycle. I had a friend get pregnant with a prog lvl of 10.1 so it could happen for me. I just wish I felt more optimistic.

I got 2 days of pos opks. I just try to bd until they are negative. That way I feel like I cover all my bases.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MsBee21niya said:


> Ellie Bean...I tested at 1:30am because that's the time I got in from a family trip, also again at 8:30am and both times I got my smiley face. So I bd early this am after the first positive. We both got our positives on the same day, yours is definitely positive. Good luck!
> OoOo...You aren't tempting?
> MrsAmk...I think you'll have atleast 3 eggies
> Barbie...How's it going?
> NDTaber9211...How are you?

I am doing pretty well. Today is CD 21 for me. Guess I'll go get my levels checked tomorrow. I would say 2 DPO for me!!! Which I could be 8 DPO sat that way I could surprise my DF on our wedding day if I was preggo, but I will only be 6 DPO which I know would be wayyyyy too early!!!Does your progesterone levels make you very sleepy??? I am veryyyyy tired!!! Maybe it's b/c I'm running around trying to finish everything up for the wedding!!!! I told baby, the day that I am going to go try for a loan for the house me and the DF are trying to get is the day that I am going to test with my FRER which I will be 9 DPO!!! I'm hopeful this month so hopefully it worked!!! Be BD 3 straight days before ovulation and on ovulation day so that should cover me!!! DF was too tired to BD the day after as I have learned sperm cannot penetrate the egg until about 3-6 hours after they are released due to the fact they have to go through a process to shed their outter layer to become more mobile!!!! I learn something new everyday!!!

FX for all of us ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## MsBee21niya

NDTaber9211..FX still crossed for you because you never know, if all fails then yeah possibly you need to be bumped up to 100mg. 50mg didn't work for me so the same cycle I was bumped up, even though it was a bfn I had 3 eggies and I ovulated.
Barbie...I pray you get your BFP even if its a few days after your big day. I just want us all to get it so bad, it's starting to really bother me. For some reason I've been sleepy all day, and have had a major headache. Usually when I get a positive opk I ovulate the same day. I got a smiley at 1:30am and around 8:30am this morning, so even though we bd early this am I'm thinking we should tonight as well. I just want it so bad, not only for me but for us all...GOOD LUCK LADIES!


----------



## MrsAmk

NDTaber9211: You ovulated! I would be taking progesterone supplements or using progesterone cream!

AFM: Not much....last day of Clomid is tomorrow. Not feeling any pressure or anything like I have in the past, so I'm trying to stay hopeful that I still will have large enough follicles!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I wanted to talk to my doctor about what she thinks I should do but I haven't heard from her yet.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

NDTaber9211 said:


> I wanted to talk to my doctor about what she thinks I should do but I haven't heard from her yet.

That's one thing I hate, waiting on phone calls from your Dr office!!!! I'm waiting now to see if they are going to draw my blood tomorrow for my prog. levels...


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yay for being tww buddies MsBee!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

3DPO today. No symptoms today. Going to get blood work done today and set an appointment for Tuesday so that he can go over my other options and results... I hate I have to wait almost a week to get my results... O well the wedding this weekend will keep my mind off of it!!! I had ordered some frer pregnancy test from ebay and I don't know what I did with my package. Hopefully I find it before Tuesday.:dohh:


----------



## Blackbarbie04

CD3 or 4 today. I'm having dull cramping in my lower abdomen so hopefully that's a good sign. Never had this feeling this early after ovulation.:happydance:


----------



## MrsAmk

Blackbarbie04 said:


> CD3 or 4 today. I'm having dull cramping in my lower abdomen so hopefully that's a good sign. Never had this feeling this early after ovulation.:happydance:

You ust be 3 or 4 DPO you mean?


----------



## MsBee21niya

Cd17 today and based upon signs, symptoms, checking cervix, and using opk I'm assuming I ovulated yesterday cd16. Because this am opk was negative and temp went up .14, but I'll be sure tomorrow. Also, cervix was a but open yesterday today is closed. I was so sore yesterday but managed to BD yesterday round 1:30am and 9:30pm. Ovulated last month on cd16 as well. So I'm considering today 1dpo...
How's everyone else doing?


----------



## MsBee21niya

Well I just went back and I've been told that maybe today is O day since today is the day I got a negative. So once you go from positive to negative the day of negative is day of Ovulation???


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MrsAmk said:


> Blackbarbie04 said:
> 
> 
> CD3 or 4 today. I'm having dull cramping in my lower abdomen so hopefully that's a good sign. Never had this feeling this early after ovulation.:happydance:
> 
> You ust be 3 or 4 DPO you mean?Click to expand...

Yeah, sorry... I am so sleepy!!! I am 3 or 4DPO lol:dohh:

OKay I am really losing it.. If I go by ovulation test I got + on 8/23/13, so I think I ovulated later on that night or early Saturday morning. If I ovulated Saturday night then I am 4 DPO and if I ovulated on Sunday I am 3 DPO.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yup according to fertility friend today is listed as O day bc I got my positive yesterday and tomorrow I'll be 1dpo


----------



## MsBee21niya

Ellie Bean...Yeah I got my positive yesterday as well. It's just confusing, because yesterday my cervix felt open and today it doesn't feel the same, and yesterday I felt sore and CRAMPY. So I really want to say today is 1dpo but I guess I'll stay with today being O day.


----------



## MsBee21niya

My chart....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MsBee21niya

Took temp today, no temp rise. So even though I got negative opk yesterday I'm wondering if I even ovulated :(


----------



## MsBee21niya

And my cervix is closed. So I'm wondering if my body tried to ovulate but didn't or could have but just no big rise yet?! CONFUSED & kinda mad at thought of not O


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MsBee21niya said:


> And my cervix is closed. So I'm wondering if my body tried to ovulate but didn't or could have but just no big rise yet?! CONFUSED & kinda mad at thought of not O

Maybe your temp tomorrow will show a rise. Mine has been climbing as a rise for the past 3 months. It doesn't just shoot up like others do. Maybe it will be higher tomorrow. Sometimes your body can gear to ovulate and don't and then ovulate later on.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Barbie...That's whats confusing. Opk was positive one day, next it wasn't. Day of positive opk my cervix was open, now it's closed. Did another opk this morning negative again. So I just don't know what to think. The pain/cramps are gone too, the most my temp was cd15 97.13 cd16 97.46 (day of positive) cd17 97.60 and today cd18 97.59 so I'm just wondering and confused...


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MsBee21niya said:


> Barbie...That's whats confusing. Opk was positive one day, next it wasn't. Day of positive opk my cervix was open, now it's closed. Did another opk this morning negative again. So I just don't know what to think. The pain/cramps are gone too, the most my temp was cd15 97.13 cd16 97.46 (day of positive) cd17 97.60 and today cd18 97.59 so I'm just wondering and confused...

Tomorrow's temp should tell you more. FX that you still get your BFP. Sometime sleeping habits affect temp as well.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Thanks Barbie...I'm hoping tomorrow is higher because I'm worn out BD, my cervix has closed and now I'm getting -OPKs. Good luck to you as well...


----------



## NDTaber9211

my ovulation rise was slow at first and then skyrocketed. Maybe that's what's happening to you.


----------



## MsBee21niya

NDTaber9211...Thanks! I reallyyyyy hope so. How's things going for you?


----------



## NDTaber9211

Going ok, not having any symptoms at all. I'm not feeling very confident in this cycle


----------



## MsBee21niya

NDTaber9211...Don't give up, keep the faith. You never know what may happen, atleast you ovulated and have a chance, as to me I don't know if I ovulated or not and stressed because I feel I did just no major temp rise. FX are crossed for you, I pray for women like us every night.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I was worried at first too with mine. Little temp rise and then a fall back, I freaked! Then it shot up and I was so relieved.


----------



## MsBee21niya

NDTaber9211...Thanks for that, makes me feel better because I know my cervix was open Tuesday now it's closed so hopefully I did O. Also, you just keep the faith! FX!


----------



## Ellie Bean

I don't temp so sorry I'm no help. Good luck ladies! I'm 1dpo according to fertility friend.


----------



## MummyDonz

Hi ladies, can I join? I've just finished my first round of 50mg clomid. I had terrible ovary pain for a few days, at the same time I got positive opk's but I'm still getting them. That's 4 days in a row..anybody else had this? 

I had a scan which showed a 19mm follicle on one side and 26mm on the other. This was on Tuesday and since then my temp has started to creep up, hopefully higher tomo. Please take a look at my chart :)


----------



## MsBee21niya

Ellie Bean. If I did O and just have a slow rise I'll be 1dpo as well


----------



## MsBee21niya

Welcome MummyDonz...With those sizes I think you did O, but to be sure you need 3 high temps to confirm, so just see what happens in the next few days, strange you're still getting positives so on the other hand maybe you didn't. Good luck! Sorry I'm not much help!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Also, how long ago did you take clomid? I ask because you have to wait atleast 3 days after to start testing


----------



## Ellie Bean

MsBee we can be tww buddies and try to keep each other sane!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Thanks Ellie Bean! I really need that, especially thinking I haven't O'd. I had all the signs, just no temp rise yet! Good luck in the tww! :)


----------



## MummyDonz

MsBee21niya said:


> Also, how long ago did you take clomid? I ask because you have to wait atleast 3 days after to start testing

Hi, thanks for your reply. I had my last pill 8 days ago so not too early to do opk's. hopefully rooms temp will go up more and then I'll get crosshairs for the first time in 10 months :)


----------



## MsBee21niya

MummyDonz...Well I think you O'd then. Just give it a few more days! Good luck!


----------



## MummyDonz

MsBee21niya said:


> MummyDonz...Well I think you O'd then. Just give it a few more days! Good luck!

With the pains I had over those few days, something must of happened! Today is the first day of no pains :)


----------



## MsBee21niya

Mummy...Yeah I think something did, especially with those good size follies you had. Are you getting bloods done to confirm O?


----------



## MummyDonz

Nope, just waiting to either get a positive test or period!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Ok MummyDonz...Good luck!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Got up this morning and my temp finally jumped up to the 98's...Now to watch over the next 3 days. Today cd19...How's everyone else today?
Anyone heard anything from Skittles2013???


----------



## MummyDonz

MsBee21niya said:


> Got up this morning and my temp finally jumped up to the 98's...Now to watch over the next 3 days. Today cd19...How's everyone else today?
> Anyone heard anything from Skittles2013???

I took my temp an hour and a half early and it was only 36.45 but when I took it at the normal time it was 36.75 which have me crosshairs. Any ideas? Guess I'll have to see tomorrow. I must have ovulated though.


----------



## MsBee21niya

MummyDonz...Yeah I think you ovulated, and it seems to look right. I'd go with the temp at original time and just put sleep deprived


----------



## MsBee21niya

With those sized follies I can't see of you not ovulating. I think you ovulated that same day, next day at the latest.


----------



## MummyDonz

MsBee21niya said:


> MummyDonz...Yeah I think you ovulated, and it seems to look right. I'd go with the temp at original time and just put sleep deprived

Thanks hun, that's what I've done. I woke up a few times before too. Pains have all gone now thank god! However, I did get yet another positive opk, think clomid is making things go abit weird.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Sometimes clomid does that, so I wouldn't too much worry about it. It affects everyone different. Give it one more day and if its still up then relax yourself. I think once my O is officially confirmed I'm going to stop tempting, because month after month it really stresses you out. Last 2 cycles it drove me crazyyyyy!!! Good luck!


----------



## NDTaber9211

You always want to try to temp at the same time. Even a half hour difference could mess your temp up. Some women it doesn't affect, other out screws them all up.


----------



## MsBee21niya

NDTaber9211...That chart is looking good! Good luck!!


----------



## MummyDonz

Just thinking, I wouldn't know when I can actually take a pregnancy test as my lining was so thin that specialist said I could start taking clomid that day. I guess I could base it on a 28 day cycle.


----------



## MsBee21niya

MummyDonz...If your lining was really thin they should've given you something to take for it like estradiol, but being that your follies were so big they knew Ovulation was coming soon. Not to scare you but with thin lining depending how thin it was you probably won't implant, that's what happened to me. But you can start testing around 11dpo. How thin did they say your lining was?


----------



## MsBee21niya

Also, clomid is what thins your lining.


----------



## MummyDonz

This was before I took clomid. He said my lining was probably thin because of the lack of hormones hence no ovulation. When I had my scan 6 days after last clomid pill it was 6 but he said it should increase in the next few days.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Oh! Yeah they like above an 8 for ok lining, still weird they gave you clomid with thin lining, usually they'd go with femara, because clomid doesn't thicken the lining. Hopefully you get your BFP! Good luck!


----------



## MummyDonz

Thanks. I'm just hoping that by the time the egg got to the lining it was thicker. I've had 3 children before which were all conceived within a couple of months so this is all new to me. BC clearly made my ovaries sleepy!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Same with me, BC is making it harder for me. I get AF every month but just started Ovulating a few months ago, and this cycle I decided to give clomid a break. I took fertilaid this cycle to see if it would help, because even though clomid makes nice size follies and makes me ovulate it always seems to thin my lining so I said let's try a month w/out it and see if I Ovulate and I did. Now I'm just hoping for a BFP! If not the next meds they'll try me on is Femara/letrozole because that doesn't thin the lining like clomid. FX for us all to get that BFP! This would be my first child!


----------



## Ellie Bean

2dpo today. Nothing exciting to report. Just trying to stay positive and keep my mind occupied.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Ellie Bean! Me too...We are tww buddies! Nothing here either...Good luck :)


----------



## Ellie Bean

Thanks you too MsBee!


----------



## MummyDonz

Yayy temp went up again. 4 dpo for me girls.


----------



## MrsAmk

MummyDonz said:


> This was before I took clomid. He said my lining was probably thin because of the lack of hormones hence no ovulation. When I had my scan 6 days after last clomid pill it was 6 but he said it should increase in the next few days.

Try not to let that stress you out, I got pregnant with a 5mm lining :)


----------



## MrsAmk

I am on cd15 today, and go in for an ultrasound this morning to see if the clomid did its job! I sooo hope so!


----------



## MsBee21niya

MummyDonz...Yeah you ovulated
MrsAmk..Good luck!


----------



## MummyDonz

MsBee21niya said:
 

> MummyDonz...Yeah you ovulated
> MrsAmk..Good luck!

First positive opk's, first temp rise, first crosshairs..,first ovulation in 10 months :) Just hope my lining was thicker and I'm in with a chance :)


----------



## MsBee21niya

Just stay positive! You'll be fine!


----------



## MummyDonz

MsBee21niya said:


> Just stay positive! You'll be fine!

Thanks MsBee. As you probably know, the longer you wait the less you confident you are about it happening! I know 10 months isn't long compared to some but still feels like a long time for someone who has 3 children and never had to try too hard before. I was positive at the start as I didn't think it would take this long. Oh well, you appreciate things more when tou have to work for them :)


----------



## MsBee21niya

MummyDonz...I totally understand you. For me I've never been pregnant before and for me it's been longer than 10mnths. I just say stay positive because that's what others tell me, and the docs say when you're more relaxed and less worrisome it happens sooner than you think or when you least expect it. I have those days of worrying, stressed, sad, depressed because I'm doing everything right and some that doesn't deserve kids end of having them w/out even trying. At times I want to give up, but I don't because I feel eventually my time will come. That's why I'm on here, talking to others going through what I'm going through helps me and encourages me, because you all understand and feel the same way. I know we'll get it sooner than later we just have to relax! Good luck!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Cd19...Temp continues to rise, no major changes/symptoms.


----------



## MrsAmk

So I had a 34mmx27mm follicle and a 26x21mm one also. TOO FREAKING HUGE!! Ugh, I think I overstimulated.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Whoa! Those are pretty big! What did they tell you to do?


----------



## MsBee21niya

I meant I'm cd20


----------



## MrsAmk

Well he gave me the trigger to use tonight anyway....so I will just pray!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Well if you were given trigger then you still have a chance. Although, with those sizes I don't think you needed a trigger. Good luck! FX for you :)


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm cd26 today. 4dpo no symptoms yet. Only strange thing I've had this cycles was some pink spotting. On 3 different occasions around O time. Hoping this means the fertilaid is working. I Oed earlier this month than when I was taking Clomid. Also I started reading this book on infertility just to lighten my mood and make me laugh, it's called 999 reasons to laugh at infertility. Id highly recommend it. Its made me feel better about my behavior thoughts and feelings during this long haul of ttc. This next sat, Sept 7 is officially our 1 year mark of ttc so I'm trying to stay positive keep my head up and pray more. I'm trying to not rely so much on the medical stuff and just have faith that one day I will get pregnant and become a mom. Sorry for the long rant this morning just felt like letting it out. Take care everyone. Fx'ed for us all to get our bfps soon!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Awwww Ellie Bean! It's ok, I sure hope you get it soon. FX!!


----------



## Aarya

Hi guys my name is Aarya I am new here trying to find some buddies for support as I ttc my first baby. How are you guys ??


----------



## Ellie Bean

Doing well today. Welcome Aarya! How r u?


----------



## MummyDonz

Little crampy today, nothing much. Only 5 dpo though.


----------



## Aarya

Ellie Bean said:


> Doing well today. Welcome Aarya! How r u?



I'm doing well Ellie thank you for asking


----------



## MsBee21niya

Welcome Aarya! We're just trying to hang in there. Hoping for our BFPs! Nothing today! Just in the tww! Hey girlies!


----------



## OoOo

Cd 20 for me. I don't feel anything. Might have cd 21 bloods tomorrow just to see if I ovulated without clomid. Feel like I'm losing hope really. Just going to gym and losing weight so I have something to focus on because ttc has made me sad and ill. That's why I haven't been on here much


----------



## Aarya

MsBee21niya said:


> Welcome Aarya! We're just trying to hang in there. Hoping for our BFPs! Nothing today! Just in the tww! Hey girlies!

Thank you Msbee. I hope you get your BFP this round baby dust for you :dust::dust: and all the ladies


----------



## Aarya

OoOo said:


> Cd 20 for me. I don't feel anything. Might have cd 21 bloods tomorrow just to see if I ovulated without clomid. Feel like I'm losing hope really. Just going to gym and losing weight so I have something to focus on because ttc has made me sad and ill. That's why I haven't been on here much

Don't feel disheartened it will happen when it should. I was trying last year and nothing worked. I did provera metformin and chlomid. I tried vitamins and everything I was advised and nothing! So I took a break lost 20lbs and here I am trying again. Maybe you need a break or something to take your mind from solely thinking about this. I plan to take a class for make up or something so I won't go mad this time around. Gyms tend to give you more thinking time than anything else. Hope you get good news tmrw at the doc


----------



## MsBee21niya

OoOo...Sorry that you're feeling that way, I totally understand! This TTC is really hard, very stressful and I too at times want to give up, but then I think if I give up it'll never happen. This cycle I'm clomid free as well, doing the natural approach which is fertilaid and I did O. But I haven't felt anything really besides O day which has me thinking I could be out. Hurtful but I can't do anything about it. I just pray one day soon it'll happen. I'd give anything to be a 1st time mommy. Good luck to you! I'm here for you! :)


----------



## OoOo

Thank you so much for your kind words aarya and ms bee xxxx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

been missing in action for a few days I had my wedding this weekend and it was beautiful now I'm just waiting I have to count the days on how many days I am past ovulation umm let me check real quick and I will finish my forum


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I'm between7 dpo or 9dpo. No symptoms been too busy to notice any!!!


----------



## MummyDonz

Any of you ladies get a pulling/stretching feeling in your ovaries when you roll over in bed or get up off the sofa too quick?


----------



## Kezmama

OoOo said:


> Cd 20 for me. I don't feel anything. Might have cd 21 bloods tomorrow just to see if I ovulated without clomid. Feel like I'm losing hope really. Just going to gym and losing weight so I have something to focus on because ttc has made me sad and ill. That's why I haven't been on here much

Hi OoOo xxx I've been feeling the same very sad, I've got a new specialist so were doing some more tests...I've stopped taking all my drugs too and feel much better...we BD every other day this cycle and I'm suppose to start clexane injections today so we'll see how we go xx


----------



## MsBee21niya

Barbie....Beautiful! Congrats!!!!
MummyDonz...I've felt that before


----------



## Aarya

Blackbarbie04 said:


> been missing in action for a few days I had my wedding this weekend and it was beautiful now I'm just waiting I have to count the days on how many days I am past ovulation umm let me check real quick and I will finish my forum

Congratulations Barbie !!


----------



## Aarya

Hi guys I'm reading all these threads where people are speaking about the side effects of chlomid and metformin. When I was using it last year I felt those symptoms too but this time around there are none! Does that mean they are not working ?


----------



## MsBee21niya

Aarya...No it doesn't mean that, because at first I had symptoms, then after 1st round I didn't have any except for cramps/pain around O time. Are you being checked? Because I know my 1st round the 50mg didn't work so that same cycle they upped it to 100mg and I had 3 follies but still bfn! Not having symptoms means nothing!


----------



## Aarya

MsBee21niya said:


> Aarya...No it doesn't mean that, because at first I had symptoms, then after 1st round I didn't have any except for cramps/pain around O time. Are you being checked? Because I know my 1st round the 50mg didn't work so that same cycle they upped it to 100mg and I had 3 follies but still bfn! Not having symptoms means nothing!

No Msbee I'm not being checked I was just given the prescription and told to try them and if it doesn't work I should return in three months. Here in Jamaica the doctors rarely do such close monitoring unless you go directly to the hospital. 
I take my meds at night too so that might have something to do with it. Although I wondered if I shouldn't also have even a few day time symptoms. I just thought for sure with all those hormones in the pill there should be some evidence of it working. We will see I guess


----------



## MsBee21niya

Ok Aarya...No need to worry because alot of women tend to not have any symptoms at all. I hate that you can't be checked though, because that would ease your mind a little but to be sure that you do Ovulate you should temp, that way if you don't O that would let you know that your dose needs to be upped. I went from 50mg and my next round will be 150mg. So you just never know! Also it doesn't matter when you take them, some women take them at night just in case there could be bad symptoms. I took mine morning and night and nothing happened to me, but everyone is different. Just be sure to temp! What cd are you?


----------



## MsBee21niya

I'm cd22 today and my side had been hurting on and off all day, but this is my natural cycle/fertilaid cycle so I'm not sure what it is, just happy to know I did O. I'm not confident that I'll get my BFP though. Hopefully one day soon though. Trying to decide if I'm going to do clomid next cycle or give fertilaid one more cycle...


----------



## Aarya

MsBee21niya said:


> I'm cd22 today and my side had been hurting on and off all day, but this is my natural cycle/fertilaid cycle so I'm not sure what it is, just happy to know I did O. I'm not confident that I'll get my BFP though. Hopefully one day soon though. Trying to decide if I'm going to do clomid next cycle or give fertilaid one more cycle...


I do not have a clue about this temping thing though but I will do my research. What does firtilaid do ? I hope the cramping in your side is a good sign that this is your time. This ttc journey is so exhausting sometimes.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Aarya...The fertilaid has something in it called vitex, which makes you Ovulate like clomid. Clomid thins alot of ppl uterine lining, but fertilaid is the natural approach and you don't need a doctor to prescribe it, you order it online. With tempting you get a basal body thermometer and before you get out of bed in the morning, you take your temp. Before you ovulate your temp is usually in the 97's or 96's, after and if you ovulate it goes up to the 98's. That's how I know when I ovulate because I take my temp every morning, before talking, kissing, getting out of bed. And atleast 4hrs of sleep, so when you first get up in the morning. If you can they have this website or you can get on your phone called fertility friend. It helps you out alot. That way you won't have to assume if you did or didn't ovualte by symptoms being there or not being there. I hope the cramps are a good sign as well but I'm not counting on it. TTC is very hard, but look into tempting!


----------



## OoOo

Still no symptoms for me. I was hot sweats last night but probably nothing. Not buying any tests this cycle. Unless I'm actually late. Glad everyone else is doing ok


----------



## MsBee21niya

OoOo...I agree with you, not buying any tests. Good luck!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I started spotting so I am out this cycle. Onto the next round of clomid.


----------



## MsBee21niya

NDTaber9211...Sorry to hear that :( but atleast you did ovulate


----------



## Blackbarbie04

CD 9 or 11 today!!! AF is due 9/8/13. So 5 more days. Been having headaches, but other than that no symptoms. I have my follow up appt with my Doc at 8:45 am so going to ask him about other options as far as a trigger shot!!! I mean I am already ovulating so would it be necessary??? I just want to be ablt to time my ovulation for sure!!!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Barbie...If you're already O a trigger isn't really necessary, even with the trigger some dont ovulate until sometimes 2-3 days later. Last time I got a trigger is because it was further in my cycle and if it gets so far they give it to you to speed up the process of your follicles growth, but it isn't necessary, also with it you can't really use opk because it'll automatically be positive due to whats used in the trigger. So I triggered last cycle, still bfn! So it's up to you but it isn't necessary.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MsBee21niya said:


> Barbie...If you're already O a trigger isn't really necessary, even with the trigger some dont ovulate until sometimes 2-3 days later. Last time I got a trigger is because it was further in my cycle and if it gets so far they give it to you to speed up the process of your follicles growth, but it isn't necessary, also with it you can't really use opk because it'll automatically be positive due to whats used in the trigger. So I triggered last cycle, still bfn! So it's up to you but it isn't necessary.

Thanks Ms. Bee. I'm thinking if it doesn't work this month, I will change to fertilaid. Did you take that for a whole month or just certain CDs?


----------



## MsBee21niya

Barbie....I started it after I ovulated on clomid last cycle and through this entire cycle. Ok also on ovaboost it helps with egg quality. I did O this month on it, in the tww now!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Also, if you have a regular period then they say it isn't good for you as it can mess up your cycle. Some women say it some don't. My periods are never the same length every month so it works just fine for me so far.


----------



## Ellie Bean

So these wondfos are driving me crazy...thot I'd already Oed but then this morning I had this show up. To me it looks like the test line is darker than the control line...idk what's going on. Congrats Barbie you looked beautiful!
 



Attached Files:







2013-09-03 07.28.03.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Ellie Bean

NDTaber9211 said:


> I started spotting so I am out this cycle. Onto the next round of clomid.

Sorry to hear that! Keep your head up and FX for next cycle!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Whoa Ellie! How long ago did you O? That's weird


----------



## Ellie Bean

Well I got the first positive aug 27 and I've been using opks since and I've gotten 3 different tests that have appeared positive so Idk what to think...


----------



## MrsAmk

1DPO today, of course so symptoms :) Ahh TWW, I am not your friend! So impatient lol


----------



## MsBee21niya

I'd go with the first positive. Some times alot of women still get positives afterwards. Which is why I temp up until O was confirmed and now I'm just waiting.


----------



## MsBee21niya

MrsAmk...That's good! Atleast you O. I'm either 6 or 7dpo and no symptoms


----------



## topkittycat

Hi I have a qn for you ladies, I have pcos and im going to my first app with the fs on tues 10.09.13, if he puts me on clomid, would opks be any good to me?? Dh and I ttc for 2 and half years and not 1nce did I ever get a pos opk because of my pcos I have extreemly long iggergular cycles. Any advice would be good.

sorry if this is in the wrong place.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Hi topkittykat...Pcos doesn't affect the OPKs, well the clearblue ones I know for sure. So since you haven't got a positive you may need that clomid boost, which is what helped me ovulate after not ovulating at all. But you have to wait atleast 3 days after your last pill to do opk or you could get a false positive. Also, since you going to FS which I did they'll run all kind of tests and when your next AF starts that's when you'll start clomid. Good luck!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Also, fertilaid helps with regulating your cycles because mine aren't regular, but it's either that or clomid not both. I did clomid a few cycles, now using fertilaid (which you order online) for probably two-three months and if no success maybe one more round of clomid and if that continues to thin my lining then they'll start me on femara/letrozole. Clomid helps most but it also thins alot of women uterine lining which isn't good.


----------



## Aarya

MsBee21niya said:


> Also, fertilaid helps with regulating your cycles because mine aren't regular, but it's either that or clomid not both. I did clomid a few cycles, now using fertilaid (which you order online) for probably two-three months and if no success maybe one more round of clomid and if that continues to thin my lining then they'll start me on femara/letrozole. Clomid helps most but it also thins alot of women uterine lining which isn't good.


MrsBee your very helpful and pretty, I like that :thumbup: although the two are not related. Your always quick to respond to ppls questions.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Awww thanks Aarya :) this forum really helps me and if I can help others then I'm willing to do that. It also helps me get by when feeling down and when you guys write it comes to my phone which is why I'm able to respond when I do. Your message just made me smile...Thanks! :)


----------



## OoOo

I agree msbee is very helpful xxx


----------



## OoOo

Cd24 for me. My tww has flown by because I've not thought too much about it. Af is due 7th September. Have bad backache and feet and legs really warm. That's it. Not noticed anything else. Goodluck ladies. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Aarya

Today is my birthday !! What a beautiful gift it would be if ....:blush::blush::baby::blush:


----------



## topkittycat

MsBee21niya said:


> Also, fertilaid helps with regulating your cycles because mine aren't regular, but it's either that or clomid not both. I did clomid a few cycles, now using fertilaid (which you order online) for probably two-three months and if no success maybe one more round of clomid and if that continues to thin my lining then they'll start me on femara/letrozole. Clomid helps most but it also thins alot of women uterine lining which isn't good.

thankyou ms bee! Well, I WAS suppose to be seeing fs on tuesday but now im not too sure... I think af is about to rear her ugly head, and the clinic said if it starts I need to postpone my app till its over so the doc can do tests.... must be meaning the DILDO CAM! UKKKK! LOL. Anyhow thankyou very much for answering me. Ill let you ladies get back to it. I might eventually get the chance to come and join you guys when the fs puts me on it. :)

Baby dust to you all. GL! :)


----------



## MsBee21niya

Happy birthday aarya!!!! Enjoy!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Topkittykat you're so welcome! And we'll be here.
I'm cd24 as well, no kind of symptoms in this tww so I'm just waiting for AF, although this time I haven't been so Into the tww. Good luck to all!


----------



## MrsAmk

2dpo today, of course again no symptoms :)


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Well my numbers went down this cycle, but he says he still counts it as a + even though it was only 13. So... He upped my dose to 200 mg of clomid and 500 of metformin. Has anyone ever taken metformin? He said it may drop my "sugar", so make sure I drink a lot of fluids.

My temps have dropped the past two days so... I believe I am out!!!! I believe I am 10 DPO today. Took a pt last night to a :bfn: so, not getting my hopes up after I take a test tomorrow even though it was a dollar tree test. Not taking my fr until after Sun if AF doesn't show.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Barbie...Haven't taken metformin, they only prescribe it if you're insulin resistant. However, I have a cousin who used clomid & metformin and got pregnant on her first try. So good luck!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Thanks, I hope that helps me if I don't get my :bfp: this month which I have been having symptoms of AF coming sooo...


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm on cd 2 and waiting for my clomid refill.


----------



## Aarya

I'm on cycle day 9 and according to the charts I'm suppose to ovulate on Monday. But I have absolutely no symptoms , no tenderness, no nausea, no pelvic twinges and I'm on chlomid and metformin. I feel alarmed ! I feel like with all these pills i should be experiencing something but I mean I feel completely normal. I've read where most people know they are about to ovulate because of certain symptoms. Does this means I won't ?


----------



## MsBee21niya

Barbie...I just started AF type symptoms, badddd cramping!
NDTaber9211...Good luck this cycle
Aarya...Everyone doesn't always have symptoms until O and I wouldn't go by the charts on when you'll O because most don't O until after that, which is why I say temp, also checking your cervix helps too, at first I was going by the chart but when I checked my cervix it was open only cd16 so I knew that was O day. Don't let that discourage you because it means nothing, but if you don't this cycle then your dose needs to be upped. Good luck!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MsBee21niya said:


> Barbie...I just started AF type symptoms, badddd cramping!
> NDTaber9211...Good luck this cycle
> Aarya...Everyone doesn't always have symptoms until O and I wouldn't go by the charts on when you'll O because most don't O until after that, which is why I say temp, also checking your cervix helps too, at first I was going by the chart but when I checked my cervix it was open only cd16 so I knew that was O day. Don't let that discourage you because it means nothing, but if you don't this cycle then your dose needs to be upped. Good luck!

MsBee, I hope you still have a shot at it. When is AF due for you?


----------



## MsBee21niya

Barbie...The 12th or 14th


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MsBee21niya said:


> Barbie...The 12th or 14th

Okay mine is due Sunday on the 8th. UUUGGGHHH!!!! I wonder does it take longer to implant if you have longer cycles, or does that just affect ovulation timing.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Barbie...Usually meds help with length of cycle, as far as implanting its said to be btwn 7 up to 1o or 11dpo past O for implanting, and if you don't implant then your cycle just goes on til next AF but Im really not certain. You never know though. I'm right behind you! Good luck!


----------



## OoOo

I'm cd 25 today. Nothing to note. Resisting a test. Haven't really took any notice of tww. My af due Saturday. I might get a cheap supermarket test just for something to do lol


----------



## Ellie Bean

So I'm cd30 today and here's my opks from this morning last night and yesterday morning...these are crazy. Looking into buying a clear blue fertility monitor or going back to using the smiley digital opks.
 



Attached Files:







2013-09-05 06.53.32.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 1









2013-09-04 21.36.25.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 0









2013-09-04 07.15.37.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MsBee21niya

Ellie Bean...Maybe you should just test...To keep getting those makes me wonder...


----------



## Ellie Bean

I know me too. Maybe I'll test tomorrow with fmu.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Good luck Ellie! :)


----------



## Blackbarbie04

11 DPO today. The only AF symptoms I am having was a mild headache the other day. I haven't been cramping at all but tested this morning to a :bfn: so... Still not getting hopes up. I was sure I would see a + this month, but o well!!! I know some don't get a postive until after 12 DPO or on the day that they are due so I will wait to test with my FRER Monday is the witch doesn't show on Sunday. Usually my breast are very sore and heavy and my back aches. None of that is happening this cycle. So:shrug:... We will see Sunday..


----------



## MsBee21niya

Good luck Barbie....
I'm either 7 or 8dpo...Cervix moved up a little. Nothing else today, but cramps yesterday. I'm not counting this month, just happy to O without clomid...


----------



## MsBee21niya

I meant 8 or 9dpo


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MsBee21niya said:


> I meant 8 or 9dpo

How do you get the updates to your phone?


----------



## MsBee21niya

Barbie...In your settings it askes if you want instant notifications to your email, and I checked the box. Anytime I get an email it comes to my phone and brings me back to this forum.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Go to your control panel and edit options and you'll see


----------



## MummyDonz

Hi ladies, according to ff I'm 9 dpo although I think I might be 8. I had a little temp rise today and a sudden sharp pain in uterus and then again 20 seconds later that took my breath away!


----------



## MsBee21niya

MummyDonz...Sounds promising! I'm 8 or 9dpo, and I just had a sharp pain as you're describing. Chart looks great...Good luck!


----------



## MummyDonz

MsBee21niya said:


> MummyDonz...Sounds promising! I'm 8 or 9dpo, and I just had a sharp pain as you're describing. Chart looks great...Good luck!

Thanks :) I'm not sure when to expect AF, ff says Wed as that's 2 wks after ovulation. Think I'll wait to test then if AF hasn't showed before then.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MsBee21niya said:


> Go to your control panel and edit options and you'll see

Okay I got it


----------



## MsBee21niya

MummyDonz...Yeah it's usually 2wks after O w/average luthel phase, sometimes a little later or early.
Great Barbie


----------



## Aarya

Msbee mummydonz and Barbie. I wish you all luck and lots of baby dust :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## OoOo

Cd26 for me today. No symptoms. No af hope she stays away but doubt I'm that lucky. Still haven't managed to get a test. So probably won't e testing. Just wait for stupid af I guess.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Cd26 today...Really haven't been feeling like myself today. AF cramps, but I just don't feel like me. A few close ppl to me are pregnant, and it seems like every month somebody ends up preggo. I was on a forum a month/two months ago and there soooo many women who were trying as we are. Decided to see if there were any other changes and 4 of the women have gotten their BFPs! Although I was happy for them it made me feel some kind of way about myself. Like my body just won't allow me to get preggo. I've done everything right and still NOTHING! So depressing! Also 10dpo...Im sad but I'm still praying for all you ladies.
How is everyone today?


----------



## Aarya

MsBee21niya said:


> Cd26 today...Really haven't been feeling like myself today. AF cramps, but I just don't feel like me. A few close ppl to me are pregnant, and it seems like every month somebody ends up preggo. I was on a forum a month/two months ago and there soooo many women who were trying as we are. Decided to see if there were any other changes and 4 of the women have gotten their BFPs! Although I was happy for them it made me feel some kind of way about myself. Like my body just won't allow me to get preggo. I've done everything right and still NOTHING! So depressing! Also 10dpo...Im sad but I'm still praying for all you ladies.
> How is everyone today?

Aaaw Msbee. I can totally relate. I was also on a forum when I last was ttc months ago before I took a break. After a while it just became overwhelming hearing about other people's success stories i mean on one hand you are happy for anyone like yourself who struggled to conceive and now finally got their bfp but on the other your own bodys failure to do just that suddenly becomes more depressing. 

But once I took the break I was able to think clearly and I realized that sometimes your just exhausted and that other ttc'ers success can also serve as hope that you too will have your BFP one day because we all started out with similar issues. It's completely normal to feel something especially when so many others seem to get preggers so easily and without even wanting it as bad as you do. But maybe you should take a break from all those people to realign your thoughts. Feel better soon :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MsBee21niya

Thanks Aarya! I've taken a break from that, it's been like a mnth, but I decided to just revisit and that's what I learned. I won't leave this forum because outside of it, I don't talk to family much about my issue besides DH because everyone has kids so they wouldn't understand. What's even more crazy about it, is this month I've been more laid back, I haven't tested this month as I did last month and once O was confirmed I stopped tempting when in other cycles I just tempted cycle to cycle. It's just frustrating!


----------



## Aarya

Being more laid back is a good thing. You don't want to get yourself worked up and stressed out. Don't get frustrated i guess temping can also become a little too much sometimes...I hope for you that this is your month : )


----------



## MsBee21niya

Aarya...tempting can become a pain, well if you're tempting pass when O is confirmed because you wonder if its going to stay up or go down and if it goes down you get depressed because you think it's a bfn! Trust me months before this it drove me crazy. Atleast this month I'm not depending on it, or worrying about symptoms. Thanks for the support.... :)


----------



## Aarya

MsBee21niya said:


> Aarya...tempting can become a pain, well if you're tempting pass when O is confirmed because you wonder if its going to stay up or go down and if it goes down you get depressed because you think it's a bfn! Trust me months before this it drove me crazy. Atleast this month I'm not depending on it, or worrying about symptoms. Thanks for the support.... :)

My goodness that sounds stressful. The fact that a thermometer can determine your mood for the day. I don't think I could manage that. Though if I had to I would.


----------



## MummyDonz

Perhaps just temp until you get your crosshairs and then stop.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Aarya...It's good for confirming ovulation, afterwards then it's best to stop as I learned from previous cycles. If you're not fully being monitored then you wouldn't know if you O'd that's why most use the thermometer because that way you know...
MummyDonz...I learned that the hard way...lol


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Well I am 12 DPO today and 2 more days until AF is suppose to be here. Stomach have been bloated, but nippies are not as tender and full as they usually are before when she comes and my temp went back up this morning so....:shrug: I am going to wait until after Sunday for frer still... Dollar tree test says -. Keeping that little bit of hope for those who get their's on like 14dpo, maybe that can be me. If not I guess I'll just pick up my Rx Sunday for $56 for 200 mg clomid and 500 Metformin...:nope:


----------



## MsBee21niya

Good luck Barbie! FX


----------



## Aarya

Good luck Barbie !!


----------



## Momof2TTC

Hi girls! I hope you don't mind me stopping in. 

I've just been given Clomid to try to get a stronger ovulation. My progesterone drops off and I have an LP defect because of it. Starting next cycle (spotting and waiting for AF right now) cd 3-7.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Momof2TTC...Welcome! And hopefully it helps with your LP defect, and you get that BFP! Also have you ever taken vitamin b6? It usually helps with LPD and lengthens your LP. And the progesterone cream once O is confirmed.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Welcome momo and aarya


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Af cramps uuugghh. Only in my left side but I feel it coming on


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I am having bad af cramps just on left side, I feel that she is near :-(


----------



## OoOo

My af turned up yesterday a whole day early. 25 day cycle this month. Oh well wasn't expecting much had no symptoms and took no clomid. I've kinda given up. Just trying to get on with my life and carry on going to gym. I have 200mg clomid left and thought about taking it one last go as I'm normally on 100mg so I thought about doubling dose as its my last packs just incase it may work. It would be last chance as fs won't give me anymore. I'm going to mull it over. I need to take it today as I'm cd 2 and my cycles have got short again like when dr originally prescribed it. What does anyone think? Should I take the double dose for last chance?


----------



## Momof2TTC

MsBee21niya said:


> Momof2TTC...Welcome! And hopefully it helps with your LP defect, and you get that BFP! Also have you ever taken vitamin b6? It usually helps with LPD and lengthens your LP. And the progesterone cream once O is confirmed.

I did take a B Complex and it ended up pushing O off for 2 days. With a 24-25 day cycle, I couldn't afford for it to be occuring on cd16. My doc said she wanted to see if just Clomid could cause a strong enough O so that I don't need prog supplements. She didn't want me to be forced to insert it for the whole 1st trimester (and after O) if I don't need it. Can't say that I blame her- I have a terrible memory to even take pills, nevermind insert somthing for 12 weeks! LOL!


----------



## MummyDonz

Decided to test 11 dpo bfn. Temps are still slowly rising.


----------



## MsBee21niya

OoOo...So sorry to hear that, but as I've been let down mnth after mnth I can totally understand how you feel. I'd take that last dose to see, also maybe you just need femara/letrozole. I'll still be praying for you.
Barbie...I've been having those cramps too
Momof2TTC...Ok! 
MummyDonz..Sorry! But that doesn't mean you're out
Afm...11dpo, no symptoms besides AF cramps. Good luck to all!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Momof2TTC...Also, taking clomid your O date isn't guaranteed to be the same. Alot of times it comes later in the cycle then normal that's why I suggested that. Clomid could either help you or hurt you because although it helps most, some of us it makes us O but end up in bfn because it thins your uterine lining. My first time on clomid it got sooooo thin 4.6... Good luck to you it helps!!!


----------



## Aarya

Does your use of metformin have to be consistent ? Sometimes I take 1500mg or 2000mg and sometimes I break them up during the day or sometimes I take 2 at night and 2 in the morning. They were prescribed by my GP not my obgyn so there were no clear instructions. Also I started taking aspirin, iron tablets and materna a few days ago...again not under doctors advise. Now I'm obsessing over whether I'll ovulate or not and whether or not I've messed with my cm and whether I've made it hostile and all these other conflicting things I'm currenty reading. Sigh...I need a hobby/distraction.:shrug::nope:


----------



## MsBee21niya

Aarya...I've never had metformin but for any meds I'd break them up throughout the day and not all at once. I wouldn't do the aspirin with all those other meds unless instructed to do so because some meds shouldn't be taken with others. I do know metformin and clomid can be taken together though which is what got my cuz preggo. If you're worried about your cm you can order fertile cm online or use regular Robitussin with the only active ingredient being Guaifenesin. Also, what are the iron tablets for? I ask because if you're taking materna then why both?


----------



## Aarya

Quite frankly I'm just taking everything I read about and hoping :nope:for the best


----------



## MsBee21niya

Aarya...Just be careful especially until after Ovulation cause some things can stop it or postpone it.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

should I space out my Clomid and metformin throughout the day?


----------



## MsBee21niya

Barbie...I'd do morning, noon and night. If its 4 pills I'd do either 2 in the morning, 1 afternoon and 1 at night or 1 morning, 1 afternoon and 2 at night. I've never done metformin but with clomid my FS told me it'll be best to not take all at once so each could get to work in your system. So do one clomid and metformin together and space out afterwards throughout the day.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Hmmm mauve that's my mistake I would always take them all at once


----------



## MsBee21niya

Barbie...Noooooo! Not all at once, you want the pills to get worked through your body throughout the day.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MsBee21niya said:


> Barbie...Noooooo! Not all at once, you want the pills to get worked through your body throughout the day.

Thank you bc I didn't know that. Learn something new everyday! Ty


----------



## alicarr74

I took my second round of clomid this month, I'm CD26, my progesterone was high last week, so I should be finding out this week if it did the trick. I got pregnant on my first round in June, but I had a chemical pregnancy. Good luck!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Barbie...You're welcome! FS told me its best to do it that way. Not all ppl do it that way, but I trust what fertility specialist tells me to do.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Welcome alicarr74...And good luck! If you got it first round you may get it this round!!!


----------



## alicarr74

MsBee, I've read many posts where the same thing happened the first round, and they got pregnant again second or third round. I'm just worried I'm not, I've been getting BFN's but my positive didn't show for another week on my last cycle, so I'm not giving up!


----------



## Aarya

Welcome Alicar and good luck !


----------



## MsBee21niya

Alicarr...You have a better chance than most of us whom have never gotten pregnant, so it's good you aren't giving up. Good luck!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

So today AF is due. My stomach is hurting and breast are tender but she hasn't came yet. Maybe this evening. ..


----------



## Blackbarbie04

If not I will be testing tomorrow


----------



## MsBee21niya

My fingers and toes are crossed for you Barbie....These past few months we've been talking, I just want us to get our BFPs! 12dpo for me today, still no symptoms besides AF feeling which is due any day now Thursday at the latest.


----------



## MummyDonz

MsBee21niya said:


> My fingers and toes are crossed for you Barbie....These past few months we've been talking, I just want us to get our BFPs! 12dpo for me today, still no symptoms besides AF feeling which is due any day now Thursday at the latest.

MsBee, is this your third cycle on clomid? My specialist said to contact him in 3-4 months if it hasn't happened by then. That kinda makes me think that if clomid is going to work then before 3/4 months is likely. Is that right?


----------



## MsBee21niya

MummyDonz...Next cycle will be my 4th cycle of clomid. Took a break this cycle and did fertilaid/ovaboost. It can work at any time during the cycle. Some women don't get a BFP until cycle 8 or 9 depending on how any cycles your doc gives you. It takes longer for some because everybody body isn't the same and it takes some longer for it to work throughout the body. So I wouldn't base it on the how soon others got it, or the average they got it. Other women go 8 cycles and then are taken off and months later they start again and end up pregnant. Even when it makes you ovulate it still make time longer to catch the egg. Only way I'd be concerned is if I don't ovulate or if it continues to make my lining thinner.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Also, with the FS I'd like for them to be more in the loop, inside of saying call in 3-4mnths because you won't know if its causing cysts or making your body worse than before if they aren't closing monitoring you, atleast checking to see if you produce mature follies. But everyone isn't the same.....


----------



## MummyDonz

I was monitored this cycle as it was my first cycle but as he knows 50mg works well for me he is happy for me to stay on that dose. I have 6 months worth but said he can check tubes if it hasn't happened within 3/4 months.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Prior to getting prescribed that were your tubes checked? My FS wouldn't give me anything until I did the Hsg test. To see if one or both tubes were blocked, then after that and they were clear I was prescribed clomid. That's normally the routine for everyone, but I'm just hoping we all get our BFPs. Just relax and don't stress thinking it will automatically happen w/in 3-4 months. It's good if it does, but alot of times it takes women a second round after no success in the first six months round. Good luck!!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Btw....Your chart looks amazing!


----------



## Aarya

I think I might have a uti. Just my luck !


----------



## Aarya

And have diarrhea why would anyone want to BD with me ?? Sigh...


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Still waiting on af. Left ovary was hurting today idk y. Af symptoms have gone away... so idk just waiting...


----------



## MsBee21niya

Aarya...Sorry! Don't want you to miss your chance though. You should be bd every other day now
Barbie...Mine is slightly hurting now, Good Luck!!!


----------



## Aarya

I feel a pain in my right ovaries too. I tried to read up on it to see what it meant. Some people say its a sign that your about to ovulate others say it happens after you ovulate. I don't know what to believe. But with my frequent urge to pee and a dull pain that comes and goes I believe it to be a uti. I've had enough of those to know. Anyway I won't know if I ovulated until I start temping next month. When did getting pregnant get so complicated !! 


:dust:This def sounds like Barbie's month !!:dust:


----------



## MsBee21niya

Aarya....If you haven't O'd then that sounds like a sign its getting close, in the next few days. You should start tempting this month, that way you'll know...But watch out Ovulation is near. Yeah sounds good for Barbie. My AF is due this week.


----------



## Aarya

How can I know whether I have or haven't without temping ? We will see hope I'm better by tmrw. 

I hope that witch stays away from you I personally would like to kick her off that broom. Baby dust to you Hun :dust::dust:


----------



## MsBee21niya

Only other way besides tempting (which is #1) is for your doc to do test to see if you O'd. Nothing else! Good luck!!!


----------



## OoOo

Cd 4 for me. I have decided to take all my clomid. So I'm taking 100mg in am and 100mg pm. I am having hot flashes so hopefully it's working. Ill keep you girls posted when I get near testing. Got to bd first lol


----------



## MummyDonz

MsBee21niya said:


> Btw....Your chart looks amazing!

Thanks. I'm just enjoying getting my first crosshairs in 10 months! My temp remains high today 13 dpo haven't tested today but just going to see what the next few days is like.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Good luck OoOo with this cycle, glad you decided to take it
MummyDonz...FX!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Temp drop waiting on AF. Thinking this month may be my month since starting metformin... Reading good reviews on it!!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Keep the Faith Barbie! The way my body is acting I know I'm out, AF this week...


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Thought I was on 500 mg of metformin but went to pick up my Rx and it is 500mg each pull twice a day so I'm on 1000mg. Hope it's worth it. Went ahead and picked up my Rx so I don't have to leave out tonight


----------



## OoOo

Goodluck Barbie. Xxx we've been through so many cycle together n


----------



## OoOo

Goodluck Barbie. We've been through so many cycles together now xx


----------



## MsBee21niya

Sitting here thinking if I should give fertilaid/ovaboost 1 more mnth before going back to clomid...Ugh! Sick of cycle after cycle of meds...


----------



## Blackbarbie04

OoOo said:


> Goodluck Barbie. Xxx we've been through so many cycle together n

Yes OoOo... Hopefully this is the last one. I'm so tired of BFNs. After this month if it doesn't work me and the hubby decided to take a break from Clomid.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MsBee21niya said:


> Sitting here thinking if I should give fertilaid/ovaboost 1 more mnth before going back to clomid...Ugh! Sick of cycle after cycle of meds...

I know MsBee. It only took one cycle for my DS. Now I am about to be on my 6th cycle. I already started on my metformin today, I can already tell I'm not going to like it it makes me feel weird!!!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Barbie....Yeah but for some of us it's not that easy. I can't even get #1. So freakin aggravating!!!! Metformin may make you feel some kind of way but it may help.


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm 12dpo today been spotting off and on since yesterday so thinking I'm out but glad my cycle is more regular. Last cycle was 40 days and today is only cd33! Plan on taking fertilaid again This cycle. Good luck!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Ellie Bean...Im right behind you, and I was thinking if I was going to give it another round, guess I will so when can be buddies again.


----------



## OoOo

Blackbarbie04 said:


> OoOo said:
> 
> 
> Goodluck Barbie. Xxx we've been through so many cycle together n
> 
> Yes OoOo... Hopefully this is the last one. I'm so tired of BFNs. After this month if it doesn't work me and the hubby decided to take a break from Clomid.Click to expand...

That's what we're doing if this lot doesn't work xx


----------



## Aarya

Sometimes reading these ttc boards are so heartbreaking. You really have to mentally prepare yourself for this journey. I believe it will happen for all of us. It's just a matter of when. Patience is the hard part. Good luck Msbee, Ooo , Ellie bean and Blackbarbie and all the other ladies on here


----------



## MsBee21niya

Thanks Aarya! You should be getting ready to Ovulate. Also you can check your cervix to see if its high or low, or slightly open. Good luck!!


----------



## OoOo

Thank you aarya xx


----------



## Aarya

Msbee yup tmrw is d-day !! I hope DH is healed up a little from the tear. About the checking of the cervix...yikes!! I will try it.


----------



## Ellie Bean

MsBee21niya said:


> Ellie Bean...Im right behind you, and I was thinking if I was going to give it another round, guess I will so when can be buddies again.

Sounds great! Its nice to have someone to help stay positive through the cycles :) fx AF stays away for u!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Aarya said:


> Sometimes reading these ttc boards are so heartbreaking. You really have to mentally prepare yourself for this journey. I believe it will happen for all of us. It's just a matter of when. Patience is the hard part. Good luck Msbee, Ooo , Ellie bean and Blackbarbie and all the other ladies on here

Thanks AArya!!!! We help keep each other sane from day to day. Glad I have the ladies on here to talk to and really understand where I am coming from b/c they are in somewhat of the same situation I am in. :hugs: It feels good to talk to someone who truly understands...

Ms. Bee does Metformin help build up the lining in your uterus? And how did you know if your lining was thin or not? What kind of test did they run?


----------



## Aarya

I feel the same Barbie !! Re having people who understand...:thumbup:

I'm glad you asked the questions you did because I want to know the same things too ! How do you guys know these things?


----------



## MsBee21niya

Barbie...When taking metformin w/clomid it does (in most women help with lining) but when you start taking both do them together. Was with my cousin when she was on metformin & clomid and I asked. With the thin lining, being on clomid whenever I go in cd12 or cd13 to check for mature follies while they are doing that exam they can see your lining on the screen and that's how they know if its thin or not. And it's been checked every time when I went in for follie scan. Sometimes I hear they don't mention it to you, but for me my FS always did, and I always asked questions. I've had a few cousins on clomid & metformin at the same time and each got pregnant with both. I asked about metformin, but couldn't get it because my insulin are ok! If you're not being monitored every cycle on clomid you'll never know about your lining which causes you not to implant if its too thin. You always want to hear an 8 or above, but some get preggo with a 7. Progesterone cream helps with lining too, once you O you'd start the cream. For me I was given estradiol for 5 days (2x a day) up until + opk.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Ellie Bean...We're all in this together
Aarya...Position and opening lets you know when O is approaching, also cervical fluid. If you get egg white/watery then you know it's O or its near, but all women don't get it. Cervical fluid affects getting pregnant too, especially if its hostile which can happen while on clomid. Trying to get preggo is a roller coaster ride....


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MsBee21niya said:


> Barbie...When taking metformin w/clomid it does (in most women help with lining) but when you start taking both do them together. Was with my cousin when she was on metformin & clomid and I asked. With the thin lining, being on clomid whenever I go in cd12 or cd13 to check for mature follies while they are doing that exam they can see your lining on the screen and that's how they know if its thin or not. And it's been checked every time when I went in for follie scan. Sometimes I hear they don't mention it to you, but for me my FS always did, and I always asked questions. I've had a few cousins on clomid & metformin at the same time and each got pregnant with both. I asked about metformin, but couldn't get it because my insulin are ok! If you're not being monitored every cycle on clomid you'll never know about your lining which causes you not to implant if its too thin. You always want to hear an 8 or above, but some get preggo with a 7. Progesterone cream helps with lining too, once you O you'd start the cream. For me I was given estradiol for 5 days (2x a day) up until + opk.

Ok ms bee so taking metformin and clomid makes it thin or just the clomid alone? I'm actually suppose to be on cd 2 now and cd 3 tomorrow. I'm two days late now but took a pt last night and it was a default to it bc there was a crack over where the +line suppose to be. So buying a test tonight to take in the morning. Doubt it will be pos but don't hurt to try. ..


----------



## Blackbarbie04

As my temps were low this morning. ..


----------



## MsBee21niya

Barbie...Taking clomid with or w/out metformin COULD thin your lining, but clomid alone really can. I hear metformin can help with lining, but it's not guaranteed. I know from taking clomid alone it thins it, as it did thin mine. Mine was a 4.2 the first time which is reallllllllly thin, then after it got better but wasn't where I wanted it


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MsBee21niya said:


> Barbie...Taking clomid with or w/out metformin COULD thin your lining, but clomid alone really can. I hear metformin can help with lining, but it's not guaranteed. I know from taking clomid alone it thins it, as it did thin mine. Mine was a 4.2 the first time which is reallllllllly thin, then after it got better but wasn't where I wanted it

Can you buy progesterone cream in the store?


----------



## MsBee21niya

Barbie....I heard you can, but it won't be the same as the kind docs prescribe, and they normally prescribe it for those whose been preggo but miscarried, actually the ones they give now are those you insert vaginally, but I know you can find a place for the cream


----------



## MsBee21niya

Barbie...Here's one I found...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Thanks msbee


----------



## MsBee21niya

Welcome Barbie...


----------



## Aarya

I don't think DH can handle another bd after I "supposedly" ovulate. So this is it for us for this cycle. I read just now that you should also bd on the day of and one day after you O' just to be Sure. But nope not for us this cycle. So whatever happens happens...:shrug::shrug:


----------



## MsBee21niya

Aarya...Yeah you should to increase your chances. Which is critical for those whose having problems with getting preggo, also if you don't know when you ovulate you could possibly miss the day you surge....Much easier knowing when O is near, OPKs help you know when it's close...


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Not having a good day. Af showed her face this morning and the metformin has kept me in the bathroom. I'm not up for this the whole cycle. I read around were it may mes with your bowels but omg cramps and this!!!! Uuuggghhh so feel like crying right now!!! Cramps hurt so bad not going to work today!!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

So sorry Barbie! Feel better


----------



## OoOo

Hugs Barbie xx


----------



## OoOo

Aarya said:


> I don't think DH can handle another bd after I "supposedly" ovulate. So this is it for us for this cycle. I read just now that you should also bd on the day of and one day after you O' just to be Sure. But nope not for us this cycle. So whatever happens happens...:shrug::shrug:

I know how you feel. I get so mad when df says we can't bd and its this crucial as yours is. I end up feeling angry resentful etc were putting our bodies through drugs and they get "too tired" to bd.


----------



## Aarya

Hope you feel better soon Barbie and you will, when I started metformin almost two years ago it mades me feel the same and I stopped for a while. Then when I started again I would take one with a meal and the other before bed. Now I can take any amount any time. 

It will get better:hugs:


----------



## Aarya

I know how you feel. I get so mad when df says we can't bd and its this crucial as yours is. I end up feeling angry resentful etc were putting our bodies through drugs and they get "too tired" to bd.[/QUOTE]


I was very upset at first when he said no. I mean we only get a small window and as much as it is exhausting to be taking pills and timing everything it's still hard to have a shot and not take it. I started a quarrel with him last night and that didn't help. But this morning I got up feeling bad because in fairness to him he got a small tear down there reCently and it still hurts sometime and he refuses to see the doc. So he probably just wanted to give it time to heal. Well now he has a whole month !


----------



## OoOo

He should see a dr bless him. These men say they are wanting babies for example my df has no children desperately wants one after we've had 4 mc. Yet on important days no bd cos he is tired. All the ttc can destroy relationships xx


----------



## MsBee21niya

Aarya...I agree with OoOo he should see a doc, because it could get worse than you both think and could impact his sperm count, infection, etc. you just never know and TTC you have to be more cautious. OoOo I've seen relationships fall apart because of not having a baby. I hope we all get ours soon! I'm just waiting on AF to show.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Has anyone ever taken Clomid 2-6. My doc tells me to take it 3-7, but I see a lot of people get their BFP from taking 2-6 or 5-9 which taking 5-9 would make me ovulate later...

IDK....


----------



## MummyDonz

Well, today I've got quite a sharp constant pain in both ovaries. Not my usual AF type pain. My cervix was high, hard and closed yesterday but today it's high, soft and closed. Don't k o if this means anything?! Guess we'll see what temp does tomo.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MummyDonz said:


> Well, today I've got quite a sharp constant pain in both ovaries. Not my usual AF type pain. My cervix was high, hard and closed yesterday but today it's high, soft and closed. Don't k o if this means anything?! Guess we'll see what temp does tomo.

Fx mummy


----------



## Aarya

Ooo - I have been trying to get him to do just that ! But I think he got scared when I told him they might have to just circumcise him since it keeps tearing. (Not that I've given him a chance to heal properly with us ttc and all) but I will try to convince him when he gets home tonight. 

MsBee, I know right ?!! In this ttc game it only takes one step in the process to be off to keep anyone from seeing their + . I gave him some cream I had to help prevent an infection but I guess I will force him to go to the doc this week.

Thanks guys!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Barbie...I've only taken 3-7. I really don't see what difference the days make, it's just whenever our bodies decide to give us a baby
Aarya...Yeah, that could be it, and that's going to keep happening if he doesn't go, also with the cream you've given him that could harm your chances because with TTC you never know what you can or can't have, so that would call for a break, especially if he catches an infection or they give him meds. Good luck hunz...
MummyDonz...Good luck!


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm cd 36 today and 14dpo still just spotting or very light brown bleeding sorry if tmi. I took a hpt this morning and it was neg. No cramps or anything to report not sure what the deal is. How is everyone today?


----------



## MsBee21niya

Hey Ellie! I'm just waiting on AF to arrive. Checked my cervix, so I know it's close!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Hey Ellie, Metformin not as bad as it was yesterday. But, all in all doing okay!!

CD 2 today and decided to start my clomid today...


----------



## MsBee21niya

Good luck Barbie!!!


----------



## OoOo

Blackbarbie04 said:


> Has anyone ever taken Clomid 2-6. My doc tells me to take it 3-7, but I see a lot of people get their BFP from taking 2-6 or 5-9 which taking 5-9 would make me ovulate later...
> 
> IDK....

I am on cd 2-6. This has always been the case for me as I have 26 day cycles. Clomid actually gave me 28 days cycles. This month no clomid I had a 26 day cycle. I'm cd 6 today last lot of tablets tonight. I always get ov pains cd 121314


----------



## OoOo

Yes he is best to get it checked. My step bro tore his and had some kinda surgery.


----------



## OoOo

Goodluck Barbie xx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

OoOo said:


> Blackbarbie04 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever taken Clomid 2-6. My doc tells me to take it 3-7, but I see a lot of people get their BFP from taking 2-6 or 5-9 which taking 5-9 would make me ovulate later...
> 
> IDK....
> 
> I am on cd 2-6. This has always been the case for me as I have 26 day cycles. Clomid actually gave me 28 days cycles. This month no clomid I had a 26 day cycle. I'm cd 6 today last lot of tablets tonight. I always get ov pains cd 121314Click to expand...

Hopefully taking it earlier will get me to ovulate earlier... Hoping that it helps me.


----------



## MummyDonz

Blackbarbie04 said:


> OoOo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackbarbie04 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever taken Clomid 2-6. My doc tells me to take it 3-7, but I see a lot of people get their BFP from taking 2-6 or 5-9 which taking 5-9 would make me ovulate later...
> 
> IDK....
> 
> I am on cd 2-6. This has always been the case for me as I have 26 day cycles. Clomid actually gave me 28 days cycles. This month no clomid I had a 26 day cycle. I'm cd 6 today last lot of tablets tonight. I always get ov pains cd 121314Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully taking it earlier will get me to ovulate earlier... Hoping that it helps me.Click to expand...

Hi there, I'm also taking clomid 2-6. I have painful ovulation pains for a few days. This is my first cycle and I'm 15 dpo (feel free to have a look at my chart).

I have 3 children which were conceived easily but after the depo and cerezette my ovaries have gone to sleep so needed a boost!


----------



## Aarya

Am I the only one who find some of the threads hostile and/or unfriendly ?? I currently subscribe to three and stalk countless others this is the only one I feel comfortable in. I joined last year after my miscarriage and after a few weeks just felt like it did not help me much and discontinued. This time around it seems much better:hugs::hugs: thanks to you guys. But still you know... Can't help but notice

Ooo - thanks we will go on Saturday when he is not at work. Surgery is not something I will mention to him , yikes! 
Barbie - last year I started on CD3 , this month I started CD2. I don't know that it matters except in deciding how soon you want to ovulate or whether you want to improve your chances of twins :shrug:


----------



## Aarya

Oh and just one day after I supposedly ovulated I went from having an excessive amount of EWCM to being practically dry. Except(tmi) that what little is there is kinda clear and transparent. Is this normal. It's alarming that it went from one extreme to the next. 

Hey Msbee, how are you today ? Did AF come yet (I hope not) :)


----------



## MummyDonz

I love this thread too :)


----------



## MsBee21niya

Aarya...No not yet! Tomorrow, Saturday at the latest.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Have u tested MsBee? Barbie I'm glad ur doing better with the metformin...hope it does the trick for u! I agree this forum is super friendly and helpful. I know some of the other ones I've visited aren't as social.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Ellie Bean....Tested 2 days ago just for something to do...lol but bfn! No point in testing again, I know it's near. Cervix back low, with the the slit feeling. Never did expect this to be my month anyway....


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Aarya said:


> Am I the only one who find some of the threads hostile and/or unfriendly ?? I currently subscribe to three and stalk countless others this is the only one I feel comfortable in. I joined last year after my miscarriage and after a few weeks just felt like it did not help me much and discontinued. This time around it seems much better:hugs::hugs: thanks to you guys. But still you know... Can't help but notice
> 
> Ooo - thanks we will go on Saturday when he is not at work. Surgery is not something I will mention to him , yikes!
> Barbie - last year I started on CD3 , this month I started CD2. I don't know that it matters except in deciding how soon you want to ovulate or whether you want to improve your chances of twins :shrug:

Is the earlier you start the better chance for twins?


----------



## Aarya

That's what I've read Barbie That the higher the dose and the earlier you take it is the higher your chances of twins.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Up early this am. Went to the bathroom cause I felt weird, and BAM! AF appeared, and boy was she heavy (tmi) Im cramping severely this am. Ugh!!! CD1


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MsBee21niya said:


> Up early this am. Went to the bathroom cause I felt weird, and BAM! AF appeared, and boy was she heavy (tmi) Im cramping severely this am. Ugh!!! CD1

:hugs:
Ms. Bee that's exactly how I was the other morning. I couldn't hardly sleep the night before b/c cramps were so severe!!!! I hope it eases up pretty soon for ya Ma'am!!!! 

As for me CD3 today. Started my Clomid yesterday and taking 1000mg metformin. I wouldn't mind twins, get two out the way at once. I just want to see my BFP!!!!! Pills had me sick yesterday evening. Told DH that I am for sure next month taking a break from meds if I don't get my BFP this month!!!!:cry:


----------



## Ellie Bean

Sorry MsBee! I'm still just spotting so Idk whats going on. I wish my period would just start or that I'd get a positive pregnancy test lol


----------



## OoOo

It should do xx


----------



## OoOo

MsBee21niya said:


> Up early this am. Went to the bathroom cause I felt weird, and BAM! AF appeared, and boy was she heavy (tmi) Im cramping severely this am. Ugh!!! CD1


Hugs xx


----------



## OoOo

Ellie. I had a funny month with just spotting for a day. Wasn't pregnant sadly it gets your hopes up doesn't it. I even tested after spotting because I was convinced I had IB. Hate these roller coasters.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Thanks ladies! Just woke back up, still have these bad cramps. Haven't had cramps that felt this bad...
Ellie...Weird! Test again!!!


----------



## OoOo

Ms bee. Are you trying clomid again this month or giving fertilaid another go. Hope your cramps are better soon xx


----------



## MsBee21niya

OoOo...Im thinking fertilaid/ovaboost one more round first, just so it has enough time to work throughout my body.


----------



## Aarya

MsBee21niya said:


> Up early this am. Went to the bathroom cause I felt weird, and BAM! AF appeared, and boy was she heavy (tmi) Im cramping severely this am. Ugh!!! CD1

:hugs:Msbee hope you feel better soon ! So sorry the witch reared her ugly face this month though.


----------



## Aarya

If I can find fertilaide here I might use that next cycle too guys and not chlomid. The first time I saw a + I was not on chlomid and i had stopped taking met consistently cause they were making me sick close to exams. So who knows. Plus you said chlomid thinned the lining so idk...

Ellie I sure hope you get your BFP . TTC sucks ! 

God please give us all a baby[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## MsBee21niya

Aarya...You have to order fertilaid online, it isn't sold in stores. And clomid reallyyyy thinned my line, but I was given estradiol to help thicken it.


----------



## Aarya

MsBee21niya said:


> Aarya...You have to order fertilaid online, it isn't sold in stores. And clomid reallyyyy thinned my line, but I was given estradiol to help thicken it.

You know alot about your body Msbee and the cycles. All these things your telling me about I probably have to go to a doc to get tests done to know about my line and numbers etc. But my plan is to go to a fertility clinic at the hospital after the next cycle so that I will be monitored and such.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Aarya...That's how I found out about my body. Instead of a regular doc I went to a fertility specialist, and after they did all sort of tests they monitored me every cycle on clomid and I asked questions.


----------



## MummyDonz

AF showed up for me today. On to cycle 2 on clomid :)


----------



## MsBee21niya

Sorry MummyDonz...Got me yesterday!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Well my spotting has subsided. Trying to decide if I Oed late bc i had all those crazy opks and it was implantation bleeding or just a light period or maybe a anovulatory cycle...ugh! So frustrating not knowing. Trying to not get my hopes up thinking I'm preggo but its hard lol.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

CD 4 for me. i ordered a Clearblue fertility monitor off of ebay this past weekend and it should be here Monday!!!! 

My Update:

200mg of Clomid and 1000mg of metformin has really messed up my sleep. My stomach hurts throughout the night and the hot flashes are worrisome. Both of the meds together give me symptoms of being pregnant with the nausea and headaches. Everytime I get hungry I go get me something to eat and then I start eating it and can't even finish through it without getting nauseated. UUUGGGHHH yes for sure this is the last month of meds if I do not get my BFP!!!! I can do clomid alone, but this Metformin is something else. I dread to take it everyday!!!!

:dohh::cry::dohh::cry::dohh::nope::cry::nope::cry:
Hopefully on 10/7/13 I will get my BFP as I will be on CD 28. Hopefully I will ovulate earlier and find out earlier!!!I've read that you are not suppose to be start the monitor after CD 5, but i will not receive it until CD 6 afternoon so the first month my monitor will just have to be behind. Hopefully it'll still adjust and let me know when I am fertile.


----------



## OoOo

Ellie have you tested again xxx


----------



## Ellie Bean

Ya I tested and there's a faint line but Idk if it's just an indent or of what bc I'm using wondfos . Waiting to get a better line before I use my digital bc if i Did O late I'd only be like 9dpo instead o'd the 15dpo I thought.


----------



## Aarya

Ellie post a pic let us see !! :) I hope it is your time now !!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Good luck Ellie!
Feel better Barbie!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

What do you ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







2013-09-12 19.36.05.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 9









2013-09-12 19.35.57.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Aarya

Ellie I do actually see a very faint line but wait maybe two more days and test again. But the spotting and now this !! Oh Ellie I'm afraid to get excited. Are you ? I'm sprinkling lots of dust on this test !! 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MsBee21niya

Kinda see one Ellie! That would be great! FX!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm trying to not get too excited but DH even said he saw the line. I know wondfos sometimes have false positives so don't want to get my hopes up. This has just been the weirdest cycle. Thanks for the positive thoughts ladies! :)


----------



## Kezmama

That's definitely a line good luck Ellie xx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

FX Ellie Bean


----------



## staceymxxx

Can i join please? 

I'm on day 3 - month 2 of 50mg clomid. I have had 4 days of bleeding, unsure of wether it was implantation or period but swaying towards period hence me taking clomid for past few days.. What days does everyone take clomid and does time play a part? i've been taking mine on a night x


----------



## MsBee21niya

Welcome staceymxxx...I took clomid days 3-7 morning and night. I was told timing doesn't make much difference, but every women's body is different.


----------



## Aarya

Welcome Stacey !! I took mine day 2-6 at nights to avoid the side effects I use to get last year when I took them during the day. Good luck this cycle !


----------



## Aarya

Hi Msbee how are you feeling today ? Did you decide what you were gonna take this month ?


----------



## MsBee21niya

Thanks for asking Aarya! I'm gonna do fertilaid/OvaBoost for another cycle, because I did O last cycle and it has to have a chance to get use to my body. Plenty have gotten preggo on it, so I'm giving it another month to see.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Hi Stacy!!! I am on cycle 6 or 7 I forgot. .. But I'm on metformin 1000mg. I take I pill at 12 pm and one at 10pm. I am on 200mg of clomid. Nice to have you join!! I take clomid 2-6 this cycle to see if o saw any difference


----------



## Aarya

Ok...but do those pills come with the same side effects as chlomid. Cause I'm not liking chlomid at all. I started out being bloated and sensitive in my pelvic area for 3 days after o' and now I feel completely normal. That has me worried... No symptoms equal no + ...sigh


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Aarya said:


> Ok...but do those pills come with the same side effects as chlomid. Cause I'm not liking chlomid at all. I started out being bloated and sensitive in my pelvic area for 3 days after o' and now I feel completely normal. That has me worried... No symptoms equal no + ...sigh

I feel soreness after ovulation with clomid as well. I think that's a clomid side effect anyway.


----------



## Aarya

Arghhhh chlomid sucks !


----------



## MsBee21niya

Aarya...I haven't had any of the side effects, only thing I said is when you start out and take your am pill don't take on an empty stomach, other than that I think the pills are good. With any pill everybody reacts different. Some women have side effects or symptoms and end up not preggo, some don't have side effects/symptoms and end up preggo. No women body reacts the same, so you just gotta keep track of the different ways your body acts and as I said before temp.....


----------



## OoOo

I'm cd 9 today. Bd this morning and going to for 6 days or so to be covered. Last cycle was 25 days. So I should ovulate soon x


----------



## MsBee21niya

Good luck OoOo!!


----------



## Aarya

Maaaan you are lucky. When I was put on 3 rounds last year I got everything from hot flashes, bloating to pain in my breast. Maybe it was my body getting awakened from previously not having balanced hormones or frequent periods. As you said though every woman is different. This cycle it was just in my pelvis a few days. I will do as you advised though and temp. I haven't forgotten.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Yeah, temp so you'll know exactly when/if you ovulate. My 1st round I had a few hot flashes, but none too bad or that long. I think the higher the dose the more you're likely to have more symptoms. Some don't get any though! Pain after O is sort of normal while on clomid. Hopefully this was your cycle....


----------



## Ellie Bean

Well I'm cd39 today. Still having light brown spotting off and on but no bright red or pink. Slight cramps here and there...planning to test again tomorrow and hoping for a darker line. I'm not sure when I oed...I had my first positive on cd 21 and continued to have positive opks until cd29-30. Not sure if I am 17dpo or only 7-8dpo and was just having implantation bleeding. I'm hoping for a bfp but don't want to get too excited and then be let down if AF shows up.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Ugh! Ellie Bean...Im hoping for you a BFP! Sounds good to me, should've took temp. The not knowing is killing me...lol as if its me...FX! What all exactly you did this cycle?


----------



## Wmelon77

I've used Clomid b4 also and conceived my son the first round on 25 mg... My cycles are very irregular (26 days - 36 days) but lately they've been regulated and I'm ovulating while on the Clomid. Only prob is no baby yet. Me and the Mr have been trying now for a year w/ no luck. We are long distance right now so that makes things worse planning trips, etc. I'm on CD1 and will start Clomid on CD5... Baby dust 2 everyone!!!!!


----------



## Wmelon77

I've used Clomid b4 also and conceived my son the first round on 25 mg... My cycles are very irregular (26 days - 36 days) but lately they've been regulated and I'm ovulating while on the Clomid. Only prob is no baby yet. Me and the Mr have been trying now for a year w/ no luck. We are long distance right now so that makes things worse planning trips, etc. I'm on CD1 and will start Clomid on CD5... Baby dust 2 everyone!!!!!


----------



## Aarya

I'm currently watching this video on the animated scientific breakdown of how conception takes place and find it fascinating. Has anyone ever watched this ?? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzWt6u0Tusw

They make it look so simple and uncomplicated for everyone...Oh how wrong they are...sadly.


----------



## Aarya

Welcome Wmelon ! How are ya ? Good luck this cycle, though the long distance thing sounds rather complicated especially for this process:shrug: how are you coping with that


----------



## staceymxxx

Aarya said:


> Welcome Stacey !! I took mine day 2-6 at nights to avoid the side effects I use to get last year when I took them during the day. Good luck this cycle !




MsBee21niya said:


> Welcome staceymxxx...I took clomid days 3-7 morning and night. I was told timing doesn't make much difference, but every women's body is different.

Thankyou both.. I forgot to take mine last night so going to take it this morning then one tonight x


----------



## whigfield

Hi ladies! I was just wondering if I could join? :wave:

I am due to start my second cycle of clomid as soon as AF starts. Our first cycle we conceived straight away but it sadly ended in a loss (though nothing related to the clomid!). I have been given provera but am going to try and hold out for a natural AF if possible. I'm nearly on CD50. :growlmad:

What days do you take your clomid and what other supplements/methodsare you using? Last time we used a moon cup blush:) and pre-seed, this time I have bought pre-seed again and soft cups! (If anyone uses soft cups, do you wait until after BDing to put them in or do you get hubby to sort of put his spermies into the soft cup and then insert, or..?) :dohh:


----------



## Wmelon77

Aarya said:


> Welcome Wmelon ! How are ya ? Good luck this cycle, though the long distance thing sounds rather complicated especially for this process:shrug: how are you coping with that
> 
> We've been dealing w/ it the best way we can. We try to see each other as much as twice a month but trips can get expensive when life doesn't stop, u know??? Lol, but it's better than IVF right now. I don't think we could afford other fertility options, our insurance doesn't cover much. The hardest part is timing the trip last minute to accommodate ovulation.


----------



## MummyDonz

On to cycle 2 on clomid...second pill today on cd2


----------



## MummyDonz

Cd3 even! Taking it 2-6


----------



## MsBee21niya

Welcome Wmelon! The distance may be whats taking you so long, because some times Ovulation dates change, and the traveling probably is stressful on your body knowing your TTC! I wish you the best!
Welcome whigfield! I do clomid days 3-7, also I've used preseed and soft cups. For the soft cups I wait until after we bd and lay with my hips up for like 15mins and then insert it. Good luck!
Afm...CD4 today!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

whigfield said:


> Hi ladies! I was just wondering if I could join? :wave:
> 
> I am due to start my second cycle of clomid as soon as AF starts. Our first cycle we conceived straight away but it sadly ended in a loss (though nothing related to the clomid!). I have been given provera but am going to try and hold out for a natural AF if possible. I'm nearly on CD50. :growlmad:
> 
> What days do you take your clomid and what other supplements/methodsare you using? Last time we used a moon cup blush:) and pre-seed, this time I have bought pre-seed again and soft cups! (If anyone uses soft cups, do you wait until after BDing to put them in or do you get hubby to sort of put his spermies into the soft cup and then insert, or..?) :dohh:

I put them in after me and the hubby bd so that they won't hit the air


----------



## Aarya

Soft cup ?? I see I have much to learn...


----------



## whigfield

Ah okay! Will make sure to use after then with lots of laying with my hips elevated as well. :flower:


----------



## MsBee21niya

Yeah, that's the best time to put it in, that way it all stays up there!
Aarya...Yeah, you got some catching up to do. Soft cup is what you use to keep the sperm close to the cervix without coming out, it's especially good for those with less cm. you can leave it in up to 12hrs, and then take it out. They were made to use for AF, but mostly everyone uses them for after BD'ing. Look them up and read on it, it may help.


----------



## Aarya

So Ellie did you test today ?? :flasher:


----------



## Aarya

I will read up Msbee. But the AF part sounds yuk. Hmm when I read I will see...


----------



## MsBee21niya

It is yuck, that's why no one really uses them for that


----------



## Momof2TTC

I used them for AF and it's really no worse than pulling out a tampon. You do have to get used to pulling it out though so it doesn't spill.

Has anyone had a 'hangover' feeling from Clomid? I have a dizzy feeling and also a slight headache.


----------



## OoOo

Cd11 for me and its my birthday :) I'm 36 getting old lol

We bd Saturday morning and this morning. Today my uterus has started to be sore. So ovulation is near maybe tomorrow like last cycle cd 12. I only had a 25 day cycle this month. So I should be in tww soon. Trying to forget about it all again for two weeks.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Happy Birthday OoOo! I'm still spotting took a frer and it was negative so thinking I'm not pregnant and waiting for my bleeding to either pick up 
or to stop and I'll count this as AF. Been spotting for 9 days now and no bfp. Cd41 today if I'm not counting the bleeding as AF. I'm not sure if it's just my body coming off of clomid and then starting the fertilaid.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Happy bday OoOo and Good luck this cycle!
Ellie Bean...FX for you!!


----------



## OoOo

Thank you Ellie and ms bee. Hope you both are well xx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

OoOo said:


> Cd11 for me and its my birthday :) I'm 36 getting old lol
> 
> We bd Saturday morning and this morning. Today my uterus has started to be sore. So ovulation is near maybe tomorrow like last cycle cd 12. I only had a 25 day cycle this month. So I should be in tww soon. Trying to forget about it all again for two weeks.

Happy B Day girl!!!!! Hopefully you'll get your BFP on your birthday month.:happydance:


----------



## Blackbarbie04

CD 7 for me. Yesterday was the last day for Clomid for me, yay!!!! I have been cheating and have only been taking 500mg of metformin for the past two days. I will get back to my 1000mg today. I just hate the lingering feeling...


----------



## Ellie Bean

Test from this morning
 



Attached Files:







2013-09-16 06.51.36.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 5









2013-09-16 06.51.55.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MsBee21niya

Ellie...Are you going to take a different brand?
Afm...Im cd5 and I'm already out, soooo angry with DH! And just want to be DONE!


----------



## Aarya

Ellie I agree with Msbee. Try another brand...


----------



## Ellie Bean

Oh no MsBee what happened?! I have a digital but I'm trying to hold out using that one bc I know the digitals aren't as sensitive. What brand do u ladies like best?


----------



## Aarya

Msbee. I was wondering the same as Ellie, what happened ? But since you didn't say why...I wasn't sure if I could ask...

Ellie I have used every one in the pharmacy. Never really gave much thought to which is best. I most frequently use wondofo though. I have 7 days before my next AF. And I will not do an hpt. I don't like seeing (-) so I decided to just wait for the:witch:

:dust::dust: I'm still holding out hope for you though !!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Too much to write. I'm just to the point where I want to be rid of him. Then TTC and all these ppl having babies around me just makes me even madder. But I guess ppl with kids wouldn't understand as that he already is a father. I'm just disgusted with him.
I'd say any other brand like EPT or ClearBlue!


----------



## Ellie Bean

I've only got a clear blue digital and wondfos at home so may try wondfos for a few more days and if still nothing then try the digital.


----------



## Aarya

I'm sorry to hear Msbee. This process is stressful enough you certainly don't need any more added problems. And your right people with kids usually have very little patience or empathy for us especially when they have kids by just thinking it. I hope it works out well for you. Ps. When I'm upset with my hubby I pinch him in his sleep. Lol, passive aggressive I know ! I feel better though...


Ellie. Msbee knows more about these test things. When I send my DH to get me some I usually say, the pink one or the blue one. Lol. Wondofo has both colours btw. Most hpt tests are pink I think... Crap I'm rambling:wacko:


----------



## Aarya

When do you plan to test next Ellie??


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ms. Bee I know that it may be frustrating, but maybe deep down inside he's feeling the same way. I do have one child and what hurts me the most is that it's so hard to give him a sibling and I'm trying so hard. Doing everything right. .. eating right, lh testing, taking prenatal vitamins, drinking plenty of water. .. idk what the deal is. Im cd7 my left ovary is hurting but I know it's way too early to ovulate. .. I'm going to do eod and I began on cd 6. So all the even number days this month no matter what.

Keep saying to myself, the time is coming and we will all get our bfps!!!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Thanks ladies! Glad someone else understands, but I'm just really to the point of being over it. It's more than what I've said, I jut haven't said more because the more I even mention it the more I want to kill him, and the more disgusted I become. From what he's done this TTC doesn't mean as much to him as me. He has a child a possibly another so it's whatever! I'm full of rage and disgust so I know this mnth is a bust! I don't want him touching me at all...I wish you ladies the best though!!! FX!


----------



## OoOo

Sorry to hear this msbee. Hope it sorts out for you guys soonxx.


----------



## OoOo

Cd12 for me today. Uterus super painful. Can hardly sit down and can feel the pain/pressure even when laying down. Really hurt to bd. sorry tmi. Had Ewcm last night and this morning. Lots if Ewcm. Again sorry tmi. But I've never had this much. Also the pain I think I'm probably ovulating today. We bd this morning cd12 so going to bd until Friday hopefully just so should be covered. Not feeling too stressed this cycle and df is being cooperative this month. Goodluck to everyone xx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MsBee21niya said:


> Thanks ladies! Glad someone else understands, but I'm just really to the point of being over it. It's more than what I've said, I jut haven't said more because the more I even mention it the more I want to kill him, and the more disgusted I become. From what he's done this TTC doesn't mean as much to him as me. He has a child a possibly another so it's whatever! I'm full of rage and disgust so I know this mnth is a bust! I don't want him touching me at all...I wish you ladies the best though!!! FX!


I will be praying for you Ms. Bee!!! I've been where you are in my last marriage, and to be honest I wanted a baby then, but now that I look back I am Blessed that I did not bring a child into this world with him. But, I will continue to pray b/c things can change.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Today's test.
 



Attached Files:







2013-09-17 06.51.39.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MsBee21niya

Thanks ladies! But I'm to the point where I'm done with it all, with him! I can do alot better by myself. I'll stick around to see how it goes for you ladies, but for now I'm out! No tempting, no checking cervix, etc.
Ellie...I just don't know! But with what your body is going through I think it's something!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ellie IDK what to say...

I personally do not like the wondfo tests b/c two months ago they gave me false positives, and I do mean more than once...

I would stick to clearblue or frer. 

Have you went to your doc?


----------



## Ellie Bean

Thanks ladies. Sorry MsBee, keep your head up! U haven't yet. Thinking I may call and leave a message to have someone call me. Idk what to tell them though I feel dumbbell but I want some reassurance or some answers ya know.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ellie Bean said:


> Thanks ladies. Sorry MsBee, keep your head up! U haven't yet. Thinking I may call and leave a message to have someone call me. Idk what to tell them though I feel dumbbell but I want some reassurance or some answers ya know.


I know, i would want some answers as well!!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Talked to my obgyn and he just had a serum(blood) pregnancy test drawn so fingers crossed
it comes back positive


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ellie Bean said:


> Talked to my obgyn and he just had a serum(blood) pregnancy test drawn so fingers crossed
> it comes back positive

When will you get results?


----------



## Ellie Bean

I got them back earlier this afternoon. It was negative. Trying to decide if I should stop the fertilaid bc I was regular before it and the clomid or if I should stick with it. What do u ladies think?


----------



## Aarya

I'm so sorry to hear Ellie. Regarding the pills you should probably speak to your doc to see what he or she thinks.


----------



## Ellie Bean

They said it was up to me. So Idk Im thinking I may stop them been taking for 6 weeks.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Sorry Ellie! Didn't know you were regular. When you're regular fertilaid can throw your body off to start with to get use to your body. I'm irregular that's why it has been working for me


----------



## Ellie Bean

Ya I was pretty regular better I took clomid and then clomid made my cycles weird so thought fertilaid would help get back on track. But I guess not. I'm gonna stop it for now and see what happens.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Yeah it's your body getting use to the change that's all!


----------



## OoOo

I'm cd13 really sore uterus still. Managed to bd today but ouch!!! Loads watery cm still feeling very wet down there. Hoping I've ov yesterday or early hours if morning and my uterus pain decreases soon. Going to bd til Friday just incase x Ellie sorry about your bloods xx


----------



## Ellie Bean

Thanks ladies! I really appreciate your support!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Well I am CD 9 today!!! I recieved my ovulation monitor and programmed it this morning, I am 4 days behind it, but I wanted to get it started for the future months. I think I am addicted to EBAY now. I just ordered another one, why???? IDK... But, the one I won yesterday came with a whole lot of stuff and the lady that used it before me got pregnant on the 2nd month after trying for two years.. So... I hope it helps me!!! I guess my body is getting use to the Metformin b/c I do not have loose bowels anymore, tmi!!! Going to do Dollar Tree OPKs along with my monitor this cycle. 

Ms. Bee how are you today??

Ellie did you make a decision yet on whta you were going to do this cycle?

OoOo fx for you girlie!!!

I'm praying hard this month that me and my DH get our BFP this month!!! Hopefully this 200mg of Clomid (which I never took this high dose before) and 1000mg of metformin (which I have never taken metformin before) works this cycle!!!! I really don't have to take another 6 pills a day for 5 days. That was a total of 20 clomid pills and 60 metformin pills which is 80 freaggin pills!!!

If it doesn't work this cycle I am going to ask my doc about Femara. Has anyone ever tried femara????


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm going to go natural. Just take prenatal Vitamin and folic acid and see what happens. We go see the RE in November so want to be straightened out before then


----------



## MsBee21niya

Could be better! Still not planning on anything, not even talking to DH! Oh, well!!


----------



## OoOo

Blackbarbie04 said:


> Well I am CD 9 today!!! I recieved my ovulation monitor and programmed it this morning, I am 4 days behind it, but I wanted to get it started for the future months. I think I am addicted to EBAY now. I just ordered another one, why???? IDK... But, the one I won yesterday came with a whole lot of stuff and the lady that used it before me got pregnant on the 2nd month after trying for two years.. So... I hope it helps me!!! I guess my body is getting use to the Metformin b/c I do not have loose bowels anymore, tmi!!! Going to do Dollar Tree OPKs along with my monitor this cycle.
> 
> Ms. Bee how are you today??
> 
> Ellie did you make a decision yet on whta you were going to do this cycle?
> 
> OoOo fx for you girlie!!!
> 
> I'm praying hard this month that me and my DH get our BFP this month!!! Hopefully this 200mg of Clomid (which I never took this high dose before) and 1000mg of metformin (which I have never taken metformin before) works this cycle!!!! I really don't have to take another 6 pills a day for 5 days. That was a total of 20 clomid pills and 60 metformin pills which is 80 freaggin pills!!!
> 
> If it doesn't work this cycle I am going to ask my doc about Femara. Has anyone ever tried femara????

Thank you Barbie. Goodluck to you xxxxxx


----------



## OoOo

MsBee21niya said:


> Could be better! Still not planning on anything, not even talking to DH! Oh, well!!

I'm hope you guys will sort it out xxx


----------



## OoOo

Cd14 for me. Hoping to bd later. Just incase..... Thinking my ovulation has passed though as I have 25/26 day cycles. One more bd won't hurt lol. Actually will hurt I still have pelvic pain. It's sore. :(


----------



## MsBee21niya

Thanks OoOo but I don't plan on it.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

CD 10 today. Used my monitor today and I already have a high fertility reading which I am not surprised b/c my estrogen gets high around this time especially 3-4 days after my last Clomid pill. So, I expect to see about 3-4 more days of high fertility days!!! Believe I have a stomach bug. Wasn't feeling too hot yesterday and not feeling too hot this morning either. My body is getting sick of these meds!!!

I usually get my peak around CD 15 or 16 so I am guessing I may ovulate next week around this time... Hoping this is my month. I sooooo I wish I could do the shot so that I could make myself ovulate for sure even though I believe I will ovulate this go around.

Have anyone heard from the other ladies that got the BFPs a couple of months ago???? I wonder how are they????


----------



## whigfield

Started AF last night!!! :happydance: I only have one round of clomid to try before my FS wants me to go back at the end of November, so I'm hoping this one works!

One question though, I started AF around 11pm last night, and I'm meant to take clomid days 2-6.. Should I take it tonight? Or wait until tomorrow night?


----------



## MummyDonz

I don't know why but I'm worried clomid won't work this cycle. Don't know why as first cycle worked perfectly. Think I'll be fine when I start getting ovary pain.


----------



## whigfield

MummyDonz said:


> I don't know why but I'm worried clomid won't work this cycle. Don't know why as first cycle worked perfectly. Think I'll be fine when I start getting ovary pain.

I have the same worries. Hopefully it's just us being irrational. :haha:


----------



## Blackbarbie04

whigfield said:


> MummyDonz said:
> 
> 
> I don't know why but I'm worried clomid won't work this cycle. Don't know why as first cycle worked perfectly. Think I'll be fine when I start getting ovary pain.
> 
> I have the same worries. Hopefully it's just us being irrational. :haha:Click to expand...

Whigfield it's up to you when you want to take it. You can count your full flow as Day 1.


----------



## whigfield

Thanks barbie. I think I will take it tonight. So excited!


----------



## MummyDonz

whigfield said:


> MummyDonz said:
> 
> 
> I don't know why but I'm worried clomid won't work this cycle. Don't know why as first cycle worked perfectly. Think I'll be fine when I start getting ovary pain.
> 
> I have the same worries. Hopefully it's just us being irrational. :haha:Click to expand...

Probably just thinking the worst. Should wait and see how things go in the next few days.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Well AF officially has arrived with a vengeance as of this morning but I'm glad to be on to a new cycle.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ellie Bean said:


> Well AF officially has arrived with a vengeance as of this morning but I'm glad to be on to a new cycle.

Ellie Bean FX this cycle!!!

As of right now my stomach really hurts and I am very nauseated. Also, my side hurts and I'm thinking of leaving work again today.:shrug: I wonder is this b/c of the metformin. I surely do not want any part of this next month.:nope:


----------



## Ellie Bean

Blackbarbie04 said:


> Ellie Bean said:
> 
> 
> Well AF officially has arrived with a vengeance as of this morning but I'm glad to be on to a new cycle.
> 
> Ellie Bean FX this cycle!!!
> 
> As of right now my stomach really hurts and I am very nauseated. Also, my side hurts and I'm thinking of leaving work again today.:shrug: I wonder is this b/c of the metformin. I surely do not want any part of this next month.:nope:Click to expand...

Thanks Barbie! I'm sorry you're still feeling yucky! I hope it gets better soon otherwise I'd be calling ur Dr.


----------



## MsBee21niya

That's good Ellie!
Hope you feel better Barbie


----------



## Momof2TTC

I know the worry of thinking the Clomid won't work. I'm on cd12 and took an O test tonight and it's a definite negative. Almost no line on there. It's a horrible feeling.


----------



## OoOo

I'm cd 15. We bd last night just for luck but I think I ovulated a day or so ago. I'm in a lot of discomfort in my uterus. I took 200mg of clomid this time and I'm really sore. :(. Got sore nipples yesterday too so think I def ovulated. Just have to wait and see. Got my weighing today at the gym. I've been to gym everyday this month hoping I've lost some more weight. I'm getting married next sept and would like to look really nice in my dress. The gym has helped keep my mind off babies a bit xx


----------



## Trina86

Hi ladies. Mind if I join?
I've just found out today first round on clomid my day 21 prog. was only 1.4 so I didn't o. Anyone have luck with a higher dose? I haven't had any diagnosis as to why my cycles are the way they are, or why clomid wouldn't work for me. Any success stories on 100 mg would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Aarya

Hey guys, Is any thermometer good enough to temp or is there a special type ? I want to start next week at the beginning of my new cycle, so I was just planning to pick up one in my local pharmacy...

Hi Trina ...welcome !


----------



## MummyDonz

Aarya said:


> Hey guys, Is any thermometer good enough to temp or is there a special type ? I want to start next week at the beginning of my new cycle, so I was just planning to pick up one in my local pharmacy...
> 
> Hi Trina ...welcome !

It has to be a basal body thermometer (bbt) as it shows two fingers after the decimal point. I got mine from Boots.


----------



## OoOo

Trina86 said:


> Hi ladies. Mind if I join?
> I've just found out today first round on clomid my day 21 prog. was only 1.4 so I didn't o. Anyone have luck with a higher dose? I haven't had any diagnosis as to why my cycles are the way they are, or why clomid wouldn't work for me. Any success stories on 100 mg would be greatly appreciated!

Hi and welcome. I don't have a success story but I do know my fertility specialist said clomid can take a few cycles to get working fully in your system. Hoping this next round works for you xx


----------



## MsBee21niya

Welcome Trina86...If you didn't O on 50mg you'll probably O on the 100mg. That's what happened to me, but everybody is different.
Aarya...It has to be Basal Body Thermometer and make sure to take it the same time everybody w/atleast four hours of sleep
OoOo...Hoping this your month
Afm...CD9 still no news I've even stop taking all the pills I'm suppose to take daily. Cut it down to two, I just don't care for DH as of now!


----------



## Momof2TTC

OoOo said:


> I'm cd 15. We bd last night just for luck but I think I ovulated a day or so ago. I'm in a lot of discomfort in my uterus. I took 200mg of clomid this time and I'm really sore. :(. Got sore nipples yesterday too so think I def ovulated. Just have to wait and see. Got my weighing today at the gym. I've been to gym everyday this month hoping I've lost some more weight. I'm getting married next sept and would like to look really nice in my dress. The gym has helped keep my mind off babies a bit xx

I am getting married in August 2014. I am sure you will look beautiful in your dress. And hopefully you'll have a newborn (or 2!) at your wedding! :)


----------



## Trina86

Thanks girls. I'm hoping 100 mg will get my ovaries working. Time will tell. In the meantime I'm trying to find ways to distract myself from obsessing about TTC. 
Good luck to everyone this cycle!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

OoOo said:


> I'm cd 15. We bd last night just for luck but I think I ovulated a day or so ago. I'm in a lot of discomfort in my uterus. I took 200mg of clomid this time and I'm really sore. :(. Got sore nipples yesterday too so think I def ovulated. Just have to wait and see. Got my weighing today at the gym. I've been to gym everyday this month hoping I've lost some more weight. I'm getting married next sept and would like to look really nice in my dress. The gym has helped keep my mind off babies a bit xx

OoOo I didn't know you were on 200 this cycle. How did it affect you? Was it easy on your stomach?? So how many DPO are you now and did you temp? You know temping can help to verify a definite ovulation.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Trina86 said:


> Hi ladies. Mind if I join?
> I've just found out today first round on clomid my day 21 prog. was only 1.4 so I didn't o. Anyone have luck with a higher dose? I haven't had any diagnosis as to why my cycles are the way they are, or why clomid wouldn't work for me. Any success stories on 100 mg would be greatly appreciated!


Hi Trina86!!! Glad to have you here. You will see that there is a lot of love on this forum as well as support!!! Glad to have you here!!!

I am currently on 200mg of Clomid.

I didn't ovulate on 50 or 100 but did first two cycles on 150 then not on the 3rd so my doc bumped me to 200 this cycle. I am on CD 11 now. I usually ovulate between CD 15-16. I read two highs which was one on yesterday and one today.

To give you some hope I ovulated on my first cycle of 100 with my DS which he is now 5.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Aarya said:


> Hey guys, Is any thermometer good enough to temp or is there a special type ? I want to start next week at the beginning of my new cycle, so I was just planning to pick up one in my local pharmacy...
> 
> Hi Trina ...welcome !

AArya a BBT thermometer. That one is specialized for the body temp. It gives 2 numbers past the decimal whereas the other ones only have 1 # past the decimal. You can get one at Wal-mart for about $9.


----------



## Aarya

Thanks guys I will definitely get the correct one and start temping


----------



## Trina86

Blackbarbie04 said:


> Trina86 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Mind if I join?
> I've just found out today first round on clomid my day 21 prog. was only 1.4 so I didn't o. Anyone have luck with a higher dose? I haven't had any diagnosis as to why my cycles are the way they are, or why clomid wouldn't work for me. Any success stories on 100 mg would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> Hi Trina86!!! Glad to have you here. You will see that there is a lot of love on this forum as well as support!!! Glad to have you here!!!
> 
> I am currently on 200mg of Clomid.
> 
> I didn't ovulate on 50 or 100 but did first two cycles on 150 then not on the 3rd so my doc bumped me to 200 this cycle. I am on CD 11 now. I usually ovulate between CD 15-16. I read two highs which was one on yesterday and one today.
> 
> To give you some hope I ovulated on my first cycle of 100 with my DS which he is now 5.Click to expand...

Thank you so much for sharing! You have given me hope!


----------



## OoOo

Thank you so much xx


----------



## OoOo

My stomach really hurts Barbie. I'm a bit worried. Hot flashes sore bbs and stomach pain that really hurts xxx


----------



## OoOo

Cd16 today. Sore nipples and boiling up in bed.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Cd10 for me today...Just wanted to see how you ladies were doing


----------



## Blackbarbie04

OoOo said:


> My stomach really hurts Barbie. I'm a bit worried. Hot flashes sore bbs and stomach pain that really hurts xxx

Even after you have ovulated?


----------



## MummyDonz

MsBee21niya said:


> Cd10 for me today...Just wanted to see how you ladies were doing

Cd9 for me. Starting to worry that my second cycle isn't going to work. I got strong ovulation pains on cd10 last month but nothing yet.


----------



## MsBee21niya

MummyDonz...Don't go by when you felt pain last cycle because every cycle will be different, your body has to adjust to the meds so nothing will ever be the same. Don't worry because that can cause you to O even later in your cycle. A lot of things can throw your O date off, so cd9 is wayyy to early to worry


----------



## MummyDonz

MsBee21niya said:


> MummyDonz...Don't go by when you felt pain last cycle because every cycle will be different, your body has to adjust to the meds so nothing will ever be the same. Don't worry because that can cause you to O even later in your cycle. A lot of things can throw your O date off, so cd9 is wayyy to early to worry

I totally agree with you and although I know its way too early, I can't seem to stop myself thinking it's not going to work. Silly I know.


----------



## MsBee21niya

I understand how it can worry you, but that's when it's late. My first round I was reading how others were having all these side effects that O was approaching, but I wasn't having any so I was worried, so worried that I didn't O until cd23. So try not to so much or you may delay it.


----------



## Momof2TTC

Cd14 today and no O yet, I'm starting to get freaked out. I'm scared Clomid has me NOT ovulating now. I ov'ed on my own before. Still taking Ov tests though--due for another in 10 minutes.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Momof2TTC...Don't give up hope, it doesn't mean you won't O, it could be delayed or just not your time yet. Not every person Os on cd14. I've never O'd on that day. Have you been monitored to check for follies? I ask because then you'd already know if you have any growing follies and that O will come. But! 50mg may not work for you. I know it didn't for me. I went in for follie scan and had no progress so that exact same cycle I was upped to 100mg and had 3 nice sized follies and I O'd... Just keep texting, by today or tomorrow if it isn't delayed you should get a positive opk. Good luck!


----------



## OoOo

Blackbarbie04 said:


> OoOo said:
> 
> 
> My stomach really hurts Barbie. I'm a bit worried. Hot flashes sore bbs and stomach pain that really hurts xxx
> 
> Even after you have ovulated?Click to expand...

Yes it's been like it for days xx


----------



## OoOo

Update I now have stinking cold/flu and I feel really ill


----------



## MsBee21niya

OoOo...That could be a GOOD sign! I've seen a few women get that right b4 pregnancy. Good luck!


----------



## Aarya

Goodluck Oooo i hope this is your month and you feel better soon.


----------



## Aarya

I have nothing to report, I have no symptoms of anything so i'm just trying to occupy my time so i don't become worried or over think anything . Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## OoOo

Thank you girls I feel terrible and I haven't had a cold for a few years previously :)


----------



## Momof2TTC

MsBee--Never fails, as soon as I say something- soemthing happens. got a + OPK yesterday at 130pm! I ovulate on my own before Clomid- so I'm glad that it's coming. I am not being monitored, other than a blood draw at 7dpo to check progesterone.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Momof2TTC...I told you by yesterday or today, you just gotta not stress it so much. I know you'll be just fine!


----------



## OoOo

Still got stinking cold and had diahorrea last night :(. Very unusual for me. Feel bit better today.


----------



## MummyDonz

Still waiting for ovulation, cd11 for me.


----------



## OoOo

Cd 18 for me. Still feeling ill :(


----------



## MsBee21niya

OoOo...I think this is your month! FX


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ms. Bee how are you?

OoOo fingers crossed for you girlie!!!

I am CD 14 today. been having pains in both sides of my ovaries. I am usually not to ovulate until CD15-19 so I have a few more days. I am still registering high fertility on the montior which is not uncommon as Clomid makes me have longer fertile days register on clearblue tests b/c of the estrogen... Keeping my fx for everyone!!!:hugs:


----------



## MsBee21niya

Barbie...I guess I'm ok, starting having cramps on left side yesterday cd12 today


----------



## OoOo

Blackbarbie04 said:


> Ms. Bee how are you?
> 
> OoOo fingers crossed for you girlie!!!
> 
> I am CD 14 today. been having pains in both sides of my ovaries. I am usually not to ovulate until CD15-19 so I have a few more days. I am still registering high fertility on the montior which is not uncommon as Clomid makes me have longer fertile days register on clearblue tests b/c of the estrogen... Keeping my fx for everyone!!!:hugs:

Thanks Barbie I hope so too because I have never felt so unwell xxx


----------



## OoOo

Thank you ms bee. I am praying for you too and Barbie. How things at home now xx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MsBee21niya said:


> Barbie...I guess I'm ok, starting having cramps on left side yesterday cd12 today

We are right next to eachother. I am CD 14


----------



## MsBee21niya

Barbie...We're always close 
As far as home, I'm still feeling some type of way, but in other news as we went to church yesterday DH got saved. We'll see how that turns out. FX for all you ladies!


----------



## Momof2TTC

Pretty sure I ov'ed yesterday. Now the 2WW.


----------



## MsBee21niya

FX MomOf2TTC


----------



## Ellie Bean

Hi ladies! Sorry been gone for a while just took a break while AF was here. I'm cd7 and waiting to O. Hoping I O earlier than the last few months. Before clomid I Oed around cd19. How is everyone today?


----------



## MsBee21niya

Welcome back Ellie...Not much going on with me. Cd13


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Hey Ellie!! Not much here CD 15 still high fertility, but no peak which I don't expect unti the next few days anyway.

MOFO fx!!!!

Ms. Bee I am glad that you are doing okay....


----------



## OoOo

Hi Ellie. Goodluck for this cycle xx I'm cd 19 been ill with a cold and upset tum. Still feeling bit rough. No other signs.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Thanks MsBee! How are you and DH getting along?
Barbie that's great almost O time hopefully the metformin helps u to get ur bfp!

OoOo that stinks! Hope u feel better soon!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Ellie...Ok for now, but still not the best


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm sorry MsBee! I hope you two get through this rough patch quickly!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Yay!!!!


I got positives today. Will be ovulating in the next two days!!! Cd15 yay!!! Right ovary is killing me just bd with dh. Bd again in the morning at 4 before he goes to work and tomorrow evening when we get off... I'm excited for this month!!! Didn't even get a blinky this go round on advanced test went straight to positive and with the dollar tree test too!!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Good luck Barbie


----------



## Aarya

Good luck this cycle Barbie:dust:


----------



## MummyDonz

Well, cd13 for me. I did a Tesco ovulation test and both lines were the same colour (although last cycle the test line was much darker than control line) so decided to do a clear blue but was negative. What do you ladies think...ovulation is brewing? Partner is away and not back till Friday so hoping to hold off till then which will be cd15.


----------



## MsBee21niya

MummyDonz...I think you'll be fine for cd15! Good luck!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Reading on monitor this morning



yay!!! I'm so excited. Hoping for good news in the next few days. Was hurting real bad last night. Right ovary hurting the worst but left one sore sore as well


----------



## OoOo

Good luck Barbie xxxx


----------



## MsBee21niya

Good luck Barbie! Also, what does that mean? Never had that monitor and is it any better?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MsBee21niya said:


> Good luck Barbie! Also, what does that mean? Never had that monitor and is it any better?

It means you are getting ready to ovulate. It is more accurate than ovulation tests as it is suppose to be as much as it costs... First bar means not fertile, second bar means fertile and 3rd bar means you are about to ovulate in the next 12-24 hours!!!:happydance:


----------



## MsBee21niya

Ok Barbie...I looked it up, yeah kinda steep price, but atleast it gives good results. FX for you!!


----------



## Trina86

Good luck Barbie! I'm thinking of getting one of those monitors too..
Girls I have a dilemma, I'm on day 28 and no period, negative preg test and day 21 bloods say I didn't ovulate. Yesterday I had EWCM. Maybe I o'd late this month, maybe not, but should I call in for prometrium? Or wait out AF? I'm impatient and want to move on to 100 mg but the lots of EWCM yesterday threw me off. Any suggestions?:)


----------



## MsBee21niya

Trina86...It could be possible you O'd late, then again AF could be coming soon, even with ewcm. Which is why I temp until O is confirmed. Prior to the day 21 bloods did they check for follies? That way you'd know if you would O or not. I'd wait a few more days and then call in. Given your short cycle AF is more than likely near and you need that extra boost to 100mg. 50mg did nothing for me either, and my AF was a few days late so just wait a little longer.


----------



## Trina86

Ok thanks, ill wait a few more days. Is there a benefit to waiting for natural AF compared to getting it induced? No they didn't check me for anything except day 21 bloods which is so annoying, I am even seeing a fertility specialist but he didn't seem interested in doing anything else for me.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Trina86 said:


> Good luck Barbie! I'm thinking of getting one of those monitors too..
> Girls I have a dilemma, I'm on day 28 and no period, negative preg test and day 21 bloods say I didn't ovulate. Yesterday I had EWCM. Maybe I o'd late this month, maybe not, but should I call in for prometrium? Or wait out AF? I'm impatient and want to move on to 100 mg but the lots of EWCM yesterday threw me off. Any suggestions?:)

They come in handy and usually take about 2 months to get regulated with your body!!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Trina86...Which is weird, because I went to FS and they made sure to do the check for follies to make sure your body will even respond before day 21 bloods. As far as natural AF it's best to wait because your body has to get use to the clomid which could be why is hasn't shown yet. And you're only cd28 usually when you're like cd48 and up and more than one cycle is when they go head and jump start AF, but if I were you I wouldn't just jump right into that, it's a good thing you made it to cd28 since your cycle is usually shorter, clomid may straighten it out. Also don't let it stress you or that may delay AF even more (happened to me) Good luck!!!


----------



## Trina86

MsBee21niya said:


> Trina86...Which is weird, because I went to FS and they made sure to do the check for follies to make sure your body will even respond before day 21 bloods. As far as natural AF it's best to wait because your body has to get use to the clomid which could be why is hasn't shown yet. And you're only cd28 usually when you're like cd48 and up and more than one cycle is when they go head and jump start AF, but if I were you I wouldn't just jump right into that, it's a good thing you made it to cd28 since your cycle is usually shorter, clomid may straighten it out. Also don't let it stress you or that may delay AF even more (happened to me) Good luck!!!

Thanks for the advice! Honestly I am obsessing about it, I need to distract myself. I'm off to work shortly which is good for keeping my mind off things. You're right, even if I didn't o, clomid did something to me as suddenly my cycles aren't so short! I will wait out AF for another week or two.
Sigh if only being patient was easy....


----------



## MsBee21niya

You're welcome Trina86...It gets the best of us all, especially after get bfn after bfn. You will be ok though, and next cycle temp so you'll know even before day 21 bloods. Good luck!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Looks like I have to go buy another bbt thermometer. My DS lost my other, well I'm not going to blame it on him, it could have been my DH!!!!:haha:. Well, I am truly hurting. Does anybody ever have really bad pain during ovulation were you it hurts to sit and walk? OMG it's like someone is inside of me twisting both of my ovaries around and around!!!!:growlmad::cry: About to go to the store and get some Tylenol. PRAYING this is MONTH!!!!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Barbie....I felt that way last month, it was soooo painful and I didn't do clomid I did fertilaid. So I totally understand, but I didn't take anything I be so scared to take any meds while TTC.


----------



## Aarya

Trina whenever I'm on chlomid my ovaries get that way too. It's almost unbearable but I suppose it all a part of the process. You will feel better in a couple days.


----------



## Trina86

Good luck Barbie! It sounds like you're having a good strong o! FX for you this month!


----------



## MummyDonz

Mine did first month but this month I've had nothing, still waiting for ovulation.


----------



## Aarya

This whole process is so stressful. I read so many conflicting information about my body it almost drives me nuts. I wish I didn't have to learn so much it makes you very aware of and nervous about the slightest twitch. Smh


----------



## Venus13

Hi Ladies,

Looking for anyone who has been successful or is trying the Clomid cycle even though they already O on their own. I am 35 and DH is 41.

We have been TTC for 6 months now, Doc says all seems ok with me, checked my ovaries before ovulation, there was always one egg there ready, I always got positive OPK so its unexplained. Only test left to do (which I would rather postpone), is a possible tube blockage, but unlikely. So decided to try Clomid for 2 months first. Doc said it would boost the amoutn of eggs and therefore the chances on conceiving.

First day on Clomid started yesterday, 100mg. Anyone else trying with Clomid this month?

******BABY DUST TO ALL *******


----------



## MummyDonz

Argh cd14 and another negative opk. I'm really feeling like this cycle is a bust. My temp dropped the same day last cycle but obviously ovulation was confirmed but this time it hasn't happened. Feel its a wasted month on clomid.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Welcome Venus13...As far as the clomid it has it's ups and downs. It helps but a lot of times it thins the uterine lining. You O on your own and everything seems to be ok? You may not want to but the best other option is to have that test done which is called the HSG! I say thing because you can have blockage, and that can unblock it. It helps clean your tubes and most of the time if there is blockage, once you leave there isn't because they unblock it. I'd rather be completely sure on all aspects to know there isn't any other problems. I did everything even that test before I was put on clomid. Wishing you the best! Good luck!


----------



## MsBee21niya

MummyDonz...It won't be the same every cycle! May be delayed because you're worrying about it.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Venus13 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Looking for anyone who has been successful or is trying the Clomid cycle even though they already O on their own. I am 35 and DH is 41.
> 
> We have been TTC for 6 months now, Doc says all seems ok with me, checked my ovaries before ovulation, there was always one egg there ready, I always got positive OPK so its unexplained. Only test left to do (which I would rather postpone), is a possible tube blockage, but unlikely. So decided to try Clomid for 2 months first. Doc said it would boost the amoutn of eggs and therefore the chances on conceiving.
> 
> First day on Clomid started yesterday, 100mg. Anyone else trying with Clomid this month?
> 
> ******BABY DUST TO ALL *******

Venus I am doing 200mg of clomid and 1000mg of metformin


----------



## MummyDonz

Specialist has said to stop doing opk's and temping and just have regular intercourse. He said that will help take the worry away. I'll use up my lat 5 opk's and then stop. I guess if AF doesn't show this cycle then obviously I didn't ovulate and I'll contact him again.


----------



## MsBee21niya

MummyDonz...It could go either way, because the waiting to see will stress you and the taking OPKs and getting negatives will worry you, so neither way is less stressful, well for me anyway. FX!


----------



## MummyDonz

I agree with you. I'm thinking of taking the specialists advice now tho. We didn't have to try that hard before so we'll just see what happens over the next few months.


----------



## OoOo

Hi ladies and welcome to new ladies. I'm still a bit ill but improved from how ill I was. No real symptoms. Just waiting for af or bfp I'm due on 1 st october


----------



## Ellie Bean

Blackbarbie04 said:


> Yay!!!!
> View attachment 676863
> 
> 
> I got positives today. Will be ovulating in the next two days!!! Cd15 yay!!! Right ovary is killing me just bd with dh. Bd again in the morning at 4 before he goes to work and tomorrow evening when we get off... I'm excited for this month!!! Didn't even get a blinky this go round on advanced test went straight to positive and with the dollar tree test too!!!

Yay Barbie that's exciting!


----------



## MsBee21niya

OoOo...Glad you're a little better, are you going to test?


----------



## Ellie Bean

Venus13 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Looking for anyone who has been successful or is trying the Clomid cycle even though they already O on their own. I am 35 and DH is 41.
> 
> We have been TTC for 6 months now, Doc says all seems ok with me, checked my ovaries before ovulation, there was always one egg there ready, I always got positive OPK so its unexplained. Only test left to do (which I would rather postpone), is a possible tube blockage, but unlikely. So decided to try Clomid for 2 months first. Doc said it would boost the amoutn of eggs and therefore the chances on conceiving.
> 
> First day on Clomid started yesterday, 100mg. Anyone else trying with Clomid this month?
> 
> ******BABY DUST TO ALL *******

Has ur husband had a semen analysis? I did 3 rounds of clomid and I ovulate on my own and it didn't work and my husband did one and it came back that he has a low count and motility.


----------



## Aarya

Welcome Venus !! Hi guys. 

Update : I'm three days late for AF and tested earlier today and got a bfn, so I guess AF is late and my cycle is a little longer this month. (Chlomid maybe?) Still waiting.:shrug: I still just feel normal.


----------



## OoOo

MsBee21niya said:


> OoOo...Glad you're a little better, are you going to test?

I wasn't going to but I think I might get some frers. Stuffy nose is back since yesterday. Only got better for one day. I think I will test may aswell. Never know could be lucky xx


----------



## MsBee21niya

FX OoOo


----------



## Blackbarbie04

OoOo said:


> MsBee21niya said:
> 
> 
> OoOo...Glad you're a little better, are you going to test?
> 
> I wasn't going to but I think I might get some frers. Stuffy nose is back since yesterday. Only got better for one day. I think I will test may aswell. Never know could be lucky xxClick to expand...

FX OoOo!!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

As for me. Temp slightly went up yesterday and again today so believe I have ovulated. Going to count today as 1DPO... Thinking of testing next friday. Although I wanted to get some $.88 cheap test from wal-mart and test every day starting 5DPO, but then again I don't want to put myself through that. But, I do want to see if I become pregnant the progression of the ptest... IDK still thinking on it.:shrug:

Hoping my temps are even higher tomorrow!!! Believe my body is getting adjusted to the metformin as the side effects are unoticeable now.:happydance:


----------



## MsBee21niya

FX Barbie


----------



## staceymxxx

old post................


----------



## Ellie Bean

On ovulation predictor kits the test line must be as dark or darker than the control line in order for it to be positive.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Quick ? after you guys ovulate does your temp gradually rise or does it rise suddenly?


----------



## MsBee21niya

Barbie....Most of the time it gradually rises, might not be the same every month. Last month mine rose slowly for about 4 days


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MsBee21niya said:


> Barbie....Most of the time it gradually rises, might not be the same every month. Last month mine rose slowly for about 4 days

Okay I was wondering b/c mine didn't actual rise a big amount yesterday or this morning, but it is rising and I feel my body temp rising b/c of my hot flashes...


----------



## whigfield

Aaaaaahhhh!

EWCM and 2 positive OPKs today - CD 10 - is this too early?!

Excited either way! :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## MsBee21niya

Yeah Barbie mine did the exact same thing last cycle.
Whigfield...Some women O early as cd9, to be sure just bd today, tomorrow and keep testing but I'd temp as well that way you'll know!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MsBee21niya said:


> Yeah Barbie mine did the exact same thing last cycle.
> Whigfield...Some women O early as cd9, to be sure just bd today, tomorrow and keep testing but I'd temp as well that way you'll know!

I'm beginning to worry, my temps are scaring me. I mean I usually ovulate on cd 17-19and temp usually starts to shift about cd 20. So I think I'll just wait to cd20 and c what happens if my temp will go up to the 98s



what you guys think?


----------



## MsBee21niya

Just wait it out Barbie...
Afm...I'm cd17 and although me and DH haven't been on the best terms I've still been tempting lately and doing OPKs since cd11 and still negatives and today is usually the latest I'll O so I take it as I'm not O'ing this mnth. Another wasted month


----------



## Momof2TTC

Sorry to hear that you may nto be ovulating this month MsBee. :(

I'm 6dpo and still just waiting....


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm cd 11 today. Nothing exciting to report. Fx MsBee you may just O late this month. Barbie how r u have u tested? OoOo whats going on with u? Are you feeling better?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ellie Bean said:


> I'm cd 11 today. Nothing exciting to report. Fx MsBee you may just O late this month. Barbie how r u have u tested? OoOo whats going on with u? Are you feeling better?


No not yet only 3 dpo. Hoping my temps go up tomorrow!!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Ellie...You could be right, might O late. Been having those O cramps on my left side. Either way I'm gonna do clomid next cycle 150mg


----------



## OoOo

Not tested yet. Haven't had chance to. :(


----------



## Ellie Bean

Good luck ladies! Fx for all of us this cycle!


----------



## Momof2TTC

Has anyone who charts had higher temps since using Clomid? I've been wearing PJ pants to bed and a t-shirt, but my temps seem to just keep climbing. I thought maybe the Clomid had some effect?


----------



## MsBee21niya

Momof2TTC...That means the clomid is doing its job, I wear pj pants to bed all the time so it's not that you're over heated. With your temp continuing to rise that's a good sign as long as it keeps doing that. Good luck!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Temp went to the 80s this morning!! Yay!!!


----------



## OoOo

Great news Barbie xx


----------



## OoOo

Afm I'm cd25 af due tomorrow. Might get a test today. Feeling hot and after my boobs got sore and then it went away. Yesterday soreness came back. That's never happened. Been busy planning my wedding all weekend so haven't had much time to think about baby things. I have no idea if ill get af. Should I wait it out or just test.


----------



## Helloflower

I finished my first cycle of clomid 50mg on Friday now I'm taking OPKs hoping I get a positive test. Ughh those faint lines keep popping up. What if I don't get a positive OPK?? I just discovered I have PCOS on top of having hypothyroidism. Anyone get a BFP first round of clomid? Feeling a little discouraged I guess. So glad to have this forum so I don't feel as lost and without support. Because it just seems like everyone I know is getting pregnant.


----------



## whigfield

Helloflower said:


> I finished my first cycle of clomid 50mg on Friday now I'm taking OPKs hoping I get a positive test. Ughh those faint lines keep popping up. What if I don't get a positive OPK?? I just discovered I have PCOS on top of having hypothyroidism. Anyone get a BFP first round of clomid? Feeling a little discouraged I guess. So glad to have this forum so I don't feel as lost and without support. Because it just seems like everyone I know is getting pregnant.

I did!! It didn't end well but that was NOTHING to do with the clomid. :flower:

Currently at 1DPO by the looks of it... So excited!!


----------



## Momof2TTC

Took a test this AM (Yes, I know, it's WAY to early) and BFN. I rationalized it in my still sleepy fog that I have a 26 day cycle before the Clomid- and today is 8dpo, so that's only 3 days before my period should start. The urge to POAS is ridiculous!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Temps are still above coverline, but not as high as they usually are. Hoping still for a BFP!!! Taking my first test on 10/6/13 or 10/7/13 which will be 6 or 5 days before my expected period. Don't know how to feel about this cycle. If I didn't ovulate this cycle going to ask my doc about Femara. Have anyone ever taking Femara on this forum? I know this is a Clomid forum, but.... Just wanting to know...


----------



## Blackbarbie04

my graph


----------



## MsBee21niya

FX for you OoOo... Barbie FX for you as well, I've never had femara but FS told me if I continued to have thin lining that would be my next option, so after my next round of clomid I may be on to that. MomOf2TTC...Still looking good!
My FX for all you ladies!


----------



## OoOo

Hi girls. I couldn't get a test yesterday. I am going to get one today. Mainly because my nipples have become sore in the last two days. They were sore at ovulation but that went away. So it coming back is new for me so my reason to at rouse suspicion. I'm off to chemist this morning to get a test. I'm cd26 today and af due today so test should be accurate. Hope I'm not tempting fate. Knowing my luck ill test then af will start. Praying it won't come x


----------



## OoOo

Tested faint line but it's probably a shadow. Blue dye only one I could get :( just have to retest tomoz if af doesn't show up. I think its negative tho :(


----------



## OoOo

Right I have a new test for the morning pink dye. Wish me luck. No af signs. Cervix is high softish and warm normally don't know if you girls notice this but right before af my cervix goes cold! I'm warmish and having flashes and my boobs are sore on nipples and itch like mad


----------



## MummyDonz

Cd19 still no sign of ovulation. How can this be when first round I responded so well!? Argh


----------



## MsBee21niya

FX cross for you OoOo
MummyDonz I'm having the same problem! Cd20 and no O, but for me I didn't do clomid this mnth so that could be why or it's late. Either your O is late or your dose need to be upped next cycle. Good luck!


----------



## MummyDonz

It's so frustrating. Saying that I've had watery cm for 2 days and now I've just had a lot of ewcm but negative opk. My partner is away again until Friday so can't do much until then anyway.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Really don't know what to think right now. Temps are not as high as usually. They are in the high 97s but usually after ovulation they are in the 98s. I've only had one that was in the 98s and that was Sunday morning. Went back down to 97.89 on Monday and now 97.84. So IDK I got a + OPK and strong ovulation pains, but afraid that I didn't ovulate... I go in to check my progesterone levels today, won't get results until Monday tho... CD 22 for me and I'm thinking 5 DPO!!! Kind of feeling sad today. Waiting for our meeting to see if we are going to be furlowed or not. Heads all over the place. In the process of buying a house now and find out Friday that we may not have a job or that we may only be working 3-4 days a week. Then ttc, I'm really stressed right now!!!!!:cry::wacko::nope::growlmad:


----------



## OoOo

Sorry to hear that Barbie. Xxx hope it all works out. 
Ill post my test in the morning. No af so far. Sore boobies and soft cervix. Just hoping I get a bfp tomorrow. I'll be cd27. 
One cycle when I was preg I got a neg on cd 27 an next day I got a bfp so trying to hold onto hope. It's just so hard xx praying for everyone


----------



## Momof2TTC

Feeling defeated. Temp is still up but I had a little bit of spotting mixed with CM today. :(


----------



## OoOo

Argggh cheap red dye test is faulty no line in test window. That was a waste!!! On the plus side I am one day late!!!!! 
Going to get a frer tomorrow hoping ill get some answers and not af xx


----------



## OoOo

Forgot to say I'm cd 27. A test should work tomorrow right? I'm going to try get a earliest result first response later tonight if af stays away. I hate this waiting


----------



## OoOo

Sorry to hear mum of two. Could it be implantation xx fx for you


----------



## MummyDonz

Damn it! Positive opk cd20 today but only had sex Sunday an partner isn't back till Friday! Typical!


----------



## Venus13

Hi ladies, 

Hope you don't mind me joining the thread. I am on my first round of clomid, finished Sunday (CD5-9), went for folicle test yesterday and responded well had 3 good sized eggs, going back tomorrow to check if all is ok and should ovulate later this week Doc said.

Does anyone know if you can get a false positive after clomid?

My concern is I started testing yesterday (2 days after my last clomid pill), and OPK was already positive, I used clearblue and is showed the LH surge peak. Could I have already ovulated and missed it? My husband is away only back tomorrow so will be gutted if I missed this opportunity. 

Any information would be helpful.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Venus13...2 days after is early you should wait 3 days after last pill so I think it's just the clomid. Keep testing!


----------



## Venus13

MsBee21niya said:


> Venus13...2 days after is early you should wait 3 days after last pill so I think it's just the clomid. Keep testing!


Thanks so much, I am going for U/S tomorrow so will know for sure.

Good luck to you, what day are you on?

Sandra


----------



## Momof2TTC

Still spotting. :( I did get my progesterone back though. At 8dpo (cd22)- it was 10. Before I started Clomid at cd22, it was barely 3.


----------



## OoOo

I'm two days late. Hoping af stays away. I've been awake most of night feeling really warm. Getting tests later.


----------



## OoOo

Venus13 said:


> MsBee21niya said:
> 
> 
> Venus13...2 days after is early you should wait 3 days after last pill so I think it's just the clomid. Keep testing!
> 
> 
> Thanks so much, I am going for U/S tomorrow so will know for sure.
> 
> Good luck to you, what day are you on?
> 
> SandraClick to expand...

Venus. Opks can be false straight after taking clomid. I think it says somewhere to not test for atleast 3 days. Goodluck for your follicle scan x


----------



## OoOo

Momof2TTC said:


> Still spotting. :( I did get my progesterone back though. At 8dpo (cd22)- it was 10. Before I started Clomid at cd22, it was barely 3.

Hang on in there x my specialist told me it can sometimes take a few months to get clomid into your system properly. Fingers crossed for your next cycle x


----------



## MsBee21niya

Venus13....As of early this am cd22


----------



## MummyDonz

I got another positive clear blue opk today and my temp is the same. I'm still getting mild ovary pain so hoping it hasn't happened. Do you think I'm still in with a chance when partner comes back tomo evening?


----------



## OoOo

I think you should be fine hun. Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## OoOo

This is technically my 3rd day of being late. I was due on 1 st October. No signs yet. Trying I hold out on testing


----------



## Trina86

OoOo said:


> This is technically my 3rd day of being late. I was due on 1 st October. No signs yet. Trying I hold out on testing

Exciting! You have so much will power not testing! How long are you waiting to test?


----------



## whigfield

Had a dip below the coverline today at 4dpo.. I'm not feeling too great about it. :nope:


----------



## Blackbarbie04

whigfield said:


> Had a dip below the coverline today at 4dpo.. I'm not feeling too great about it. :nope:

Usually a dip that early indicates implantation


----------



## Venus13

how exciting, fingers crossed for you, keep us posted!


----------



## Venus13

OoOo said:


> This is technically my 3rd day of being late. I was due on 1 st October. No signs yet. Trying I hold out on testing

how exciting, fingers crossed for you, keep us posted!


----------



## Venus13

went for my U/S today, Im on day 4 post last Clomid pill, had been getting positive OPK's last few days, but on U/S I still showed no Ovulation, so they were false negatives, phew!

A little disappointed because last U/S showed 4 big follies, now only 1 over 16mm rest of them stayed at 13mm :(

Not ready for trigger yet, Im on CD13 (26 day cycle), getting trigger on Saturday. Doc said the egg (17mm) can get a little bigger but he wants the lining to increase (6mm). These sizes don't sound promising. Not going to get my hopes up this month.


----------



## Momof2TTC

Still spotting here. I just wish AF would show up already. Temp was still the highest it's been all cycle this AM, so it probably won't arrive today.


----------



## OoOo

Bought tests but af turned up b4 I could test. 6 failed rounds of clomid. I just give up :(


----------



## Momof2TTC

OoOo said:


> Bought tests but af turned up b4 I could test. 6 failed rounds of clomid. I just give up :(

So sorry OoOo. :( Have you guys been tested for any other issues? (Sorry if you've already discussed).


----------



## Blackbarbie04

OoOo said:


> Bought tests but af turned up b4 I could test. 6 failed rounds of clomid. I just give up :(

Im sorry oooo. :hugs: I'm on my 7th!!! My dr is thinking of sending me to dalllas to a specialists there if it doesn't work this month.


----------



## MsBee21niya

So sorry OoOo...I feel so hurt as if it's me, and I truly feel your pain. Been trying since 2011 so I just know how you're feeling. I won't say what you should and shouldn't do because it would leave me blank, but I'll continue to pray for you. For us all :(


----------



## familylove4

Hi ladies I'm waiting to O. This was my first round of clomid cd 5-9 took my last pill on the 29th my temps are going crazy and it's making me nervous...


----------



## OoOo

Thanks Barbie. I just can't carry on like this every month is so stressful. Got no clomid left. Done all fertility bloods now they want it all again and some results take a few months so doesn't look like I would get sorted soon. I'm getting married September 2014 so I'm just going to try and look forward to this. My df is wanting to marry me even though we can't have babies. Which I never understand. Why he doesn't leave me for someone who can give him children. It just upsets me. So I've been going to gym I've lost 1 stone 7 lbs I feel better so going to carry on with that. Just going to bd when we can and not really try as the stress has upset us both. I'll be lurking here you've all been great to me x


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm so sorry OoOo! Fx for u and ur DH during ur time off.

As for me I'm cd17 just got my smiley face positive opk this morning! Yay! Earliest I've ever Oed. And I'm. Doing an all natural cycle before We see the RE next month so was very surprised to get the positive today. Where are all of you ladies at in ur cycles?


----------



## Momof2TTC

OoOo- I've told my fiance the same thing. Why does he want to be with me if we can't have a child together? This is next one coming up is our last cycle because of our August 2014 wedding. I try to look forward to that, but everyone around me is pregnant. It's making me nuts!

Ellie- YAY for ovulating early! That's always a great thing. Hoping for a fertitilzed sticky egg for you!

AFM- My temp dropped this AM, down .3 degrees. Still spotting so AF is on her way. Just wish she'd get here already. I guess the only "good" in this is that I had a 11 day LP this time.


----------



## MummyDonz

I'm worried I ovulated yesterday and partner is back today. My temp went up but only to a normal temp. Guess I'll have to see what tomorrow's is.


----------



## familylove4

I'm getting really scared that I'm not ovulating this month.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Familylove...It's still early in your cycle, clomid does have your time up and down once you start it, so I wouldn't worry at this point. All that's going to do is make you stress and you'll O later in the cycle if you stress/worry...
MummyDonz...It's at a normal temp so today may actually be your O day...FX!


----------



## Momof2TTC

MsBee- Things with DH better? Back to trying this month?


----------



## MsBee21niya

Momof2TTC...Thanks for asking! Things are a little better, but I'm thinking this is an off month. Never got a positive on opk, but I had the pain and cervix was high, temp just isn't really high so I think I O'd late and I didn't bd those days so I'm waiting for next month.


----------



## Momof2TTC

Well, I'm glad things are better- that's certainly something you need to be able to TTC! :)


----------



## 5drops

RNmommy said:


> Does nobody want to be a buddy with me? :cry:
> Come on ladies.....join me!


I'm 4 dpo. How many are you?


----------



## 5drops

I'm having ovary and back pain. That is about it so far.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Think I am 6DPO testing 8DPO on Sunday Morning with a frer


----------



## OoOo

Momof2TTC said:


> OoOo- I've told my fiance the same thing. Why does he want to be with me if we can't have a child together? This is next one coming up is our last cycle because of our August 2014 wedding. I try to look forward to that, but everyone around me is pregnant. It's making me nuts!
> 
> Ellie- YAY for ovulating early! That's always a great thing. Hoping for a fertitilzed sticky egg for you!
> 
> AFM- My temp dropped this AM, down .3 degrees. Still spotting so AF is on her way. Just wish she'd get here already. I guess the only "good" in this is that I had a 11 day LP this time.

Does your fiance get upset when you say that? Mine does. He says he loves me. I just think if they want a child so bad they are probably better off leaving. When I say it he says he doesn't understand how I can be nasty.


----------



## Momof2TTC

OoOo said:


> Momof2TTC said:
> 
> 
> OoOo- I've told my fiance the same thing. Why does he want to be with me if we can't have a child together? This is next one coming up is our last cycle because of our August 2014 wedding. I try to look forward to that, but everyone around me is pregnant. It's making me nuts!
> 
> Ellie- YAY for ovulating early! That's always a great thing. Hoping for a fertitilzed sticky egg for you!
> 
> AFM- My temp dropped this AM, down .3 degrees. Still spotting so AF is on her way. Just wish she'd get here already. I guess the only "good" in this is that I had a 11 day LP this time.
> 
> Does your fiance get upset when you say that? Mine does. He says he loves me. I just think if they want a child so bad they are probably better off leaving. When I say it he says he doesn't understand how I can be nasty.Click to expand...

He just says that if it happens, it happens. He doesn't "need" a child to want to be with me. He gets so hopeful though at the end of every month and I have to break the news that AF arrives every time. :(


----------



## MummyDonz

Looks like I ovulated Thursday. We could only bd the Sunday before and then last night Friday. Wonder what our chances are?


----------



## MsBee21niya

According to FF I did O and I'm 3dpo. Not a good thing because I stopped Bd'ing 3 days prior to that day, so once again not my month, which I expected anyway since DH has me upset Bd'ing was out the window
MummyDonz...It's said that sperm can survive up to 5 days in so you may be one of the lucky ones


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Testing in the morning, throw me some baby dust!!! I need it!!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Lots of BD Barbie!!! FX


----------



## resque07

I wanted to join in with you ladies . I am on clomid and metformin. Right now I am on cd 22 of my cycle attempt. On my first try I did 50 mg clomid and 500 mg metformin on my cd 21 blood tests my progestrone level was 6.32 so for cycle 2 dr up me to 100 mg clomid and 1000 mg metformin and yesterday my cd 21 progestrone level was 11.73. Dr said anything over 10 was good . The difference between this month and last was fertile cm and pain in my side . I am very hopeful that we did good this month but either way I am very pleased with 11.73. My progestrone with out meds is 0.45 so this is a big deal . I did have an ectopic pregnancy on my right side two years ago. So a little worried about the pains I feel on that side but fingers crossed ! Thanks for reading and baby dust to us all!!


----------



## Momof2TTC

FX Barbie!

AFM- AF showed up yesterday. Strange dark brown and black at first. Did anyone else get that? It's normal now, but that was just weird- I've never had that before. Back on 50mg Clomid tomorrow for round 2.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Resque07...Welcome and Good luck!
MomOf2TTC...Sorry bout AF!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Hello ladies! I'm 1dpo today. Feeling hopeful this month so I'm trying to stay positive and not get too worked up about things out of my control. Good luck everyone! Barbie did u test?


----------



## Trina86

Momof2TTC said:


> FX Barbie!
> 
> AFM- AF showed up yesterday. Strange dark brown and black at first. Did anyone else get that? It's normal now, but that was just weird- I've never had that before. Back on 50mg Clomid tomorrow for round 2.

Momof2, I got that same AF this cycle too. I'm assuming its normal :)


----------



## resque07

I'm kinda worried today that my progestrone must be dropping since my extremely sore and swollen boobs are not so swollen or sore as they were making me out for the month. I am 9 dpo today and went ahead to pee on a stick but got bfn , I know too early lol fx'd


----------



## Trina86

So planning blood tests on certain days has been hard to accommodate because of these travel plans DH and I had made for family events around the country. So, crazy clomid gave me around a 37 day cycle this time. Unfortunately on day 21 of cycle 2 I will be in a different jurisdiction than my blood work paperwork, but day 23 if we fly home very early in the morning I can get back to my hometown to do bloodwork that afternoon. How bad is it if I can't have bloods done until day 23? I called my FS and the lady who took my call (not a doctor) said that well...its not ideal but they take progesterone up until day 24. Thoughts?
I am also so furious at DH as he said there is no way he is getting up early for a flight and I was like I'm on fertility drugs and visiting your family you bet your ass you are getting on that early fight so I can get this done. I know this is from stress from TTC but I was absolutely furious with him for saying that.


----------



## MrsAmk

Hey ladies, I have not been around in quite a while but just wanted to say Clomid + IUI worked for us! Praying for everyone to be blessed with that bfp!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Wow MrsAmk! Congrats!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Congrats MrsAmk!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Congrats MrsAMK


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Took a test Sunday morning looked like a BFN, me and DH thought we saw a faint line, but I am taking it as a -. Dr. appt today to see what my levels were... Probably going to be referred after today!!! Taking another test in the morning if he says my levels were high.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Doc Says I ovulated!!!! I'm so ready for my bfp. I know 8dpo was really early. One of my best friends just texted and said she was preggers. Uuggghhh I'm so ready. I brought up femara to the doc today he said on and called the rx in. So if AF comes then it's femara and metformin this cycle yay!!! Testing again in the morning


----------



## Trina86

That's great news Barbie!!:)


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Yes BFN this morning, but I'm hoping a different result on my femara this cycle!!! AF is due on Sat. On to round 1 of Femara!!!!!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Forum pretty quiet...


----------



## MsBee21niya

Sorry Barbie! There's still hope, I'll keep you in my prayers. 
Afm...I did O this cycle, but later than normal, and I wasn't BDing around that time so I know I'm out, which I wasn't counting this month anyway


----------



## Momof2TTC

Trina86 said:


> Momof2TTC said:
> 
> 
> FX Barbie!
> 
> AFM- AF showed up yesterday. Strange dark brown and black at first. Did anyone else get that? It's normal now, but that was just weird- I've never had that before. Back on 50mg Clomid tomorrow for round 2.
> 
> Momof2, I got that same AF this cycle too. I'm assuming its normal :)Click to expand...

Thank you for sharing! So glad it's normal.


----------



## Momof2TTC

Trina86 said:


> So planning blood tests on certain days has been hard to accommodate because of these travel plans DH and I had made for family events around the country. So, crazy clomid gave me around a 37 day cycle this time. Unfortunately on day 21 of cycle 2 I will be in a different jurisdiction than my blood work paperwork, but day 23 if we fly home very early in the morning I can get back to my hometown to do bloodwork that afternoon. How bad is it if I can't have bloods done until day 23? I called my FS and the lady who took my call (not a doctor) said that well...its not ideal but they take progesterone up until day 24. Thoughts?
> I am also so furious at DH as he said there is no way he is getting up early for a flight and I was like I'm on fertility drugs and visiting your family you bet your ass you are getting on that early fight so I can get this done. I know this is from stress from TTC but I was absolutely furious with him for saying that.

What day is O day for you? I had my labs done on cd23, but I was only 8dpo. HTH!


----------



## resque07

Doctor called this morning he said my progestrone level at 11.53 is great and he didn't want call me in anymore clomid until we see if I get a bfp. So now we wait.... 
The only thing I got going on right now is really sore boobs but I always get them and for the past week I have been extremely tired all through the day and almost unable to function at the end of the day at work which is at 8 pm at night from exhaustion. My cheeks get really and my face very hot. Dunno if this a good sign or not . Also on my right side I have this discomfort feeling


----------



## Trina86

Momof2TTC said:


> Trina86 said:
> 
> 
> So planning blood tests on certain days has been hard to accommodate because of these travel plans DH and I had made for family events around the country. So, crazy clomid gave me around a 37 day cycle this time. Unfortunately on day 21 of cycle 2 I will be in a different jurisdiction than my blood work paperwork, but day 23 if we fly home very early in the morning I can get back to my hometown to do bloodwork that afternoon. How bad is it if I can't have bloods done until day 23? I called my FS and the lady who took my call (not a doctor) said that well...its not ideal but they take progesterone up until day 24. Thoughts?
> I am also so furious at DH as he said there is no way he is getting up early for a flight and I was like I'm on fertility drugs and visiting your family you bet your ass you are getting on that early fight so I can get this done. I know this is from stress from TTC but I was absolutely furious with him for saying that.
> 
> What day is O day for you? I had my labs done on cd23, but I was only 8dpo. HTH!Click to expand...

I'm not sure when o is as on 50 mg I didn't ovulate. I'm on 100 mg now and hoping it works!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I set an appt with the Acupuncturists today for next Friday. i'm so excited, maybe or hopefully that will help too!!!


----------



## 5drops

We'll clomid buddies went in today due to bad cramping, backache, and chest pains. Had pericarditis in last pregnancy due to clomid. Found out I didn't ovulate in right ovary. Also cyst ruptured in left ovary. Progesterone levels checked. Have to wait for results. Hopefully we find out no PCOS. 

She said not to give up I may still he pregnant this round. If not we will discuss using clomid. Was a little sad. But I am not losing faith. Like I said in the other thread team, I may have been knocked down but I am not out!


----------



## 5drops

:dust:Hope resqué you get that BFP!


----------



## staceymxxx

old post................


----------



## 5drops

:dust:I hope you get BFP too Stacy.


----------



## resque07

I have a question ladies if anyone could help me out ? So on cd 21 I got 11.73 progestrone which dr says is great and means I ovulated. I am cd 26 right now and tested bfn this morning . Should I be getting something faint or something beside bfn if I were pregnant. Or could you get a late bfp even if you did infact ovulated cd 14 ? Thanks ladies I am just getting bummed feeling like I should have seen something by now.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Resque...Just because you O'd that doesn't guarantee you'll get a BFP right now. Many women get a positive really late in the cycle, some get a faint and a lot get negative and still end up pregnant. I know a few who got all BFNs and when they had blood work done they were in fact preggo.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Stacey...You can still be/get preggo with that infection.
FX for you all!


----------



## resque07

Thank you ms bee ! Yeah I guess I'm just really hoping it has finally worked so I'm over thinking. Lol I know that just because I ovulated doesn't mean I'm def gonna get a bfp but I tell you it's good mrs to see my progestrone levels above .05 so I just have to sty positive


----------



## MsBee21niya

Resque...Staying positive is the best way to be, otherwise it throws off your cycle


----------



## Ellie Bean

Well I'm 4dpo today. DH went and had his second semen analysis today spec should hopefully get results tomorrow. Praying they are better than last time.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Good luck Ellie!


----------



## tooth_fairy

Hi ladies,

Would you mind if I joined?

:D


----------



## resque07

Good luck Ellie! Welcome tooth fairy!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Hey tooth fairy!!!


----------



## tooth_fairy

Blackbarbie04 said:


> Hey tooth fairy!!!

Blackbarbie,
What day are you planning on testing?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

tooth_fairy said:


> Blackbarbie04 said:
> 
> 
> Hey tooth fairy!!!
> 
> Blackbarbie,
> What day are you planning on testing?Click to expand...

I've already tested bfn... Excited about my next cycle. Af due tomorrow


----------



## MummyDonz

Hi ladies, I'm now 7 dpo and I find the 2ww the hardest part in the cycle. Not sure what my LP will be this cycle as it's been different to my first month on clomid. I ovulated on cd21 this cycle but cd 12 my first. Maybe it was just because it was my first month ovulating in 6 years!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Welcome tooth fairy! Mommy Donz I totally agree the tww is the longest...its so hard to be patient. Have u had a short luteal phase in the past? What were ur cycles like 6 years ago? I'm 5dpo today. Been having crampy twinges off and on for last few days otherwise nothing. I plan to call my obgyns office as soon as they open today to get DHs results from yesterday. In July his count was 2 and then he started fertilaid so hoping the fertilaid made a difference.


----------



## resque07

Good morning ladies ! My af is due tomorrow so I just waiting . My sore boobs are almost completely gone so we shall see what happens. This cycle has been different from other maybe because I finally ovulated I dunno. Normally I always get sore boobs right after until af arrives which I did get but then I cramp on and throughout tww and I haven't had any cramping at all. Normally during the tww my face breaks put horribly but no break out for me this time around. So we shall see


----------



## tooth_fairy

Resque,

Hopefully you get a BFP!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Stomach feels achy like AF is coming today as she is due tomorrow!!!:nope: But can't wait to get on Femara. Hopefully it won't have my ovaries aching as bad as clomid did...


----------



## Blackbarbie04

resque07 said:


> Good morning ladies ! My af is due tomorrow so I just waiting . My sore boobs are almost completely gone so we shall see what happens. This cycle has been different from other maybe because I finally ovulated I dunno. Normally I always get sore boobs right after until af arrives which I did get but then I cramp on and throughout tww and I haven't had any cramping at all. Normally during the tww my face breaks put horribly but no break out for me this time around. So we shall see


Looks like we amy be Cycle buddies IF AF shows her face for the both of us tomorrow!!! Are you on Clomid or Femara?


----------



## OoOo

Hi girls. 
Sorry I've been absent. Df and I have decided to not try clomid anymore. After several rounds we can't take anymore. We are just going to carry on ttc with no intervention. I'm on cd 8 today normally without clomid my cycles are 25 days. We bd this morning and will for next few days. Not really hoping too much as the let down hit me really hard this month. We're getting married in 11 months and booked everything this last weekend so it cheered me up a bit. I would like to thank all you ladies for helping me through each clomid cycle. You've been a real help. I will lurk and post every now and again. Barbie and ms bee I'm praying for you x


----------



## Blackbarbie04

OoOo said:


> Hi girls.
> Sorry I've been absent. Df and I have decided to not try clomid anymore. After several rounds we can't take anymore. We are just going to carry on ttc with no intervention. I'm on cd 8 today normally without clomid my cycles are 25 days. We bd this morning and will for next few days. Not really hoping too much as the let down hit me really hard this month. We're getting married in 11 months and booked everything this last weekend so it cheered me up a bit. I would like to thank all you ladies for helping me through each clomid cycle. You've been a real help. I will lurk and post every now and again. Barbie and ms bee I'm praying for you x

Thanks OoOo!!! Please don't forget about us!!!! We would like to know your updates!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OoOo

I won't. I wanna see your updates too. I will be around posting updates x


----------



## OoOo

One thing I did notice when I stopped clomid the other month is I went back to my normal 25 day cycles but actually had a normal period. Last month back in clomid and I only had one day of bleeding again like usual clomid cycles so I am pretty much convinced that it had thinned my lining. So I'm hoping my ovary stays awake and my lining gets back to normal.


----------



## resque07

Barbie - yes we are ! I am on clomid this is my second time trying clomid and I am currently on my second cycle at 100 mg plus I take 1000 mg metformin. This however is my first time ever ovulating on clomid and I think it has a lot to do with the metformin as my go around with clomid I was not taking metformin. Fxd for us both!!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

resque07 said:


> Barbie - yes we are ! I am on clomid this is my second time trying clomid and I am currently on my second cycle at 100 mg plus I take 1000 mg metformin. This however is my first time ever ovulating on clomid and I think it has a lot to do with the metformin as my go around with clomid I was not taking metformin. Fxd for us both!!!!

Yes, Ma'am. I did 7 cycles on Clomid and this will be my first cycle on Femara. I am also taking 1000mg Metformin. Yes Ma'am!!! FX!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## MummyDonz

Ellie Bean said:


> Welcome tooth fairy! Mommy Donz I totally agree the tww is the longest...its so hard to be patient. Have u had a short luteal phase in the past? What were ur cycles like 6 years ago? I'm 5dpo today. Been having crampy twinges off and on for last few days otherwise nothing. I plan to call my obgyns office as soon as they open today to get DHs results from yesterday. In July his count was 2 and then he started fertilaid so hoping the fertilaid made a difference.

6 years ago I tried for my Daughter but only had to wait a couple of months so didn't look in LP, temping or anything.


----------



## MummyDonz

Forgot to say, I e had mild cramps today down in ovaries (bit like ovulation pains) which I've not had before.


----------



## resque07

Oh ladies think I'm gonna get af instead of bfp I got very achy in my lower back and hips when I got to work and it has been going on constantly now . I even felt really wet and thought she was here but it was just lots of milky mucus so I called dr to go ahead and call in the clomid . He was a bit surprised , he said he was really thinking I was gonna be calling because of pregnacy but he mentioned that I do 100 mg again this next cycle and try pre seeds with it as we'll. so that's the plan !!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Got DH semen analysis back and his count went from 2 to 36 after him taking fertilaid for 3 months and cutting back on alcohol. My obgyn said its one of the best improvements shes ever.seen!


----------



## resque07

Great news Ellie !!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Congrats Ellie!!!


----------



## Kezmama

OoOo said:


> Hi girls.
> Sorry I've been absent. Df and I have decided to not try clomid anymore. After several rounds we can't take anymore. We are just going to carry on ttc with no intervention. I'm on cd 8 today normally without clomid my cycles are 25 days. We bd this morning and will for next few days. Not really hoping too much as the let down hit me really hard this month. We're getting married in 11 months and booked everything this last weekend so it cheered me up a bit. I would like to thank all you ladies for helping me through each clomid cycle. You've been a real help. I will lurk and post every now and again. Barbie and ms bee I'm praying for you x

I know how your feeling...I'm not taking clomid anymore either if fact I'm back on the pill, but only because my uterus lining is getting too thick and lumpy so my gunk put me on the pill for 2-3 months to stop me ovulating! Hopefully it will clear everything out and then we can try naturally again :hugs: keep in touch OoOo, I feel like we have very similar stories xxxx


----------



## MsBee21niya

Great news Ellie!
Thanks OoOo! Means a lot! You'll still be in my prayers and thought about :)


----------



## Ellie Bean

MummyDonz said:


> Ellie Bean said:
> 
> 
> Welcome tooth fairy! Mommy Donz I totally agree the tww is the longest...its so hard to be patient. Have u had a short luteal phase in the past? What were ur cycles like 6 years ago? I'm 5dpo today. Been having crampy twinges off and on for last few days otherwise nothing. I plan to call my obgyns office as soon as they open today to get DHs results from yesterday. In July his count was 2 and then he started fertilaid so hoping the fertilaid made a difference.
> 
> 6 years ago I tried for my Daughter but only had to wait a couple of months so didn't look in LP, temping or anything.Click to expand...

Oh I gotcha. So you're basically starting fresh.


----------



## MummyDonz

Ellie Bean said:


> MummyDonz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ellie Bean said:
> 
> 
> Welcome tooth fairy! Mommy Donz I totally agree the tww is the longest...its so hard to be patient. Have u had a short luteal phase in the past? What were ur cycles like 6 years ago? I'm 5dpo today. Been having crampy twinges off and on for last few days otherwise nothing. I plan to call my obgyns office as soon as they open today to get DHs results from yesterday. In July his count was 2 and then he started fertilaid so hoping the fertilaid made a difference.
> 
> 6 years ago I tried for my Daughter but only had to wait a couple of months so didn't look in LP, temping or anything.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I gotcha. So you're basically starting fresh.Click to expand...

Yep. I've been put on clomid as I didn't get AF post pill and scan showed follicles but they weren't doing anything so he said my ovaries needed a boost as they've gone to sleep! 

Hopefully it'll happen within my 6 months of clomid that I've been prescribed :)


----------



## resque07

Cd 28 here , lots of cramping and aching yesterday like af is gonna be here any moment. As of right now nothing yet and I did a test just in case but bfn so just gonna wait for af to come and try again .


----------



## Ellie Bean

Good luck mommydonz! Resque07 just remember ur not out until the witch shows.


----------



## Ellie Bean

It's really quiet in here...how is everyone? I'm 7dpo today trying to wait to test. I've been having cramps off and on and I swear I had very faint pink CM today hoping it's implantation bleeding. Anyone else in the tww or getting ready to start a new cycle?


----------



## tooth_fairy

Ellie Bean said:


> It's really quiet in here...how is everyone? I'm 7dpo today trying to wait to test. I've been having cramps off and on and I swear I had very faint pink CM today hoping it's implantation bleeding. Anyone else in the tww or getting ready to start a new cycle?


Hi! 

I'm in the TWW, I'm 12 DPO but got a BFN yesterday but that was with urine that was only held for 2 hours so will wait until the 15th or so to test just in case AF doesn't show!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Hi Ellie! I'm in tww, but I'm just waiting for AF to start new cycle. As there wasn't much Bd'ing this cycle. FX for you!!!


----------



## MummyDonz

I ovulated cd12 last cycle and had a 16 day LP. This month I ovulated cd21, any ideas what my LP might be? Thanks


----------



## Ellie Bean

tooth_fairy said:


> Ellie Bean said:
> 
> 
> It's really quiet in here...how is everyone? I'm 7dpo today trying to wait to test. I've been having cramps off and on and I swear I had very faint pink CM today hoping it's implantation bleeding. Anyone else in the tww or getting ready to start a new cycle?
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I'm in the TWW, I'm 12 DPO but got a BFN yesterday but that was with urine that was only held for 2 hours so will wait until the 15th or so to test just in case AF doesn't show!Click to expand...

Good luck! Fx you get ur bfp!


----------



## Ellie Bean

MummyDonz said:


> I ovulated cd12 last cycle and had a 16 day LP. This month I ovulated cd21, any ideas what my LP might be? Thanks

It's hard to know for sure. I'd guess 12-16 days dunce that's considered normal. I sometimes have a short LP...I'm only 8dpo today and after having sex (sorry if tmi) I had some redish discharge. Not sure if its the start of AF or if its implantation bleeding and the sex just irritated my cervix or what lol.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

CD 2 for me. AF got me yesterday well lay night. On to Femara starting tomorrow!!! I'm excited!! Hopefully this is what is needed for my bfp!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Good luck Barbie! I also forgot to say that after we got. DHs semen analysis results back they've decided that we're finally going to do an hsg. Kinda nervous about it bc I know it.can be painful bit it'll totally be worth or if it cleans everything out.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ellie Bean said:


> Good luck Barbie! I also forgot to say that after we got. DHs semen analysis results back they've decided that we're finally going to do an hsg. Kinda nervous about it bc I know it.can be painful bit it'll totally be worth or if it cleans everything out.

Ellie I had one a few months ago. I'm not going to say that our was unbearable, but it was not a cake walk. I recommend taking a relaxation pill and pain pill before so it won't be as bad. It was more pressure than anything!!!


----------



## resque07

Hello ladies , I don't know what my body is doing here ugh Friday which was cd 28 I had light pink spotting very light and not always when I wiped I cramped a lot it was very very painful cramping , Saturday same thing spotting here and there and very painful cramping . Today a little pink and after sex , which I thought for sure I would see a lot more blood but no completely clear mucus and still cramping very painful. Bfn on test this morning as well . So do I considered spotting as af and count today as cd 3 and start my clomid or should I call dr and see if they wanna do beta and if negative then I could take it cd 4 - 8 ? What do y'all think?


----------



## MsBee21niya

Good luck Ellie! Afm mine was horrible. It hurt soooo freakin bad. They gave me an 800mg ibuprofen to take 1hr prior to, it didn't help at all. And afterwards I have to lay there for 20min because nurse said I looked a lil faint. Also bled for 3 days which is normal, but at least my tubes were both open. Everyone is different though, that was just my experience.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Resque...Call doc but they may say consider it AF. Some ppl body does that


----------



## 5drops

I am 28 days in no period. BFN. Maybe period late from clomid? What do you guys think?


----------



## tooth_fairy

5drops said:


> I am 28 days in no period. BFN. Maybe period late from clomid? What do you guys think?

Hi Hun,

I'm CD 28 as well no period either and a BFN. I guess we're in the same boat. I'm wondering if the Clomid has anything to do with it!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Excited about my acupuncturist appt. Going another approach this cycle. No tempting only using monitor, femara and metformin this cycle!!! Oh yeah and my acupuncturist!!! praying hard for my bfp!!!!!!!


----------



## OoOo

Hi girls hope everyone's ok. Thank you all for your lovely replies xx I'm cd12 now we bd day 8,10 and today 12. Going to for few more days. Xx


----------



## OoOo

Blackbarbie04 said:


> Excited about my acupuncturist appt. Going another approach this cycle. No tempting only using monitor, femara and metformin this cycle!!! Oh yeah and my acupuncturist!!! praying hard for my bfp!!!!!!!

Good luck Barbie. Can't believe we've both been through so many cycles. Can I ask you about your wedding. I keep saying to df is he sure he wants to marry considering we probably won't be able to have children together. I feel really upset that he will be stuck with me when he could be with someone who can give him a child. He always gets sad when I say this and says he loves me. So do you think I should focus on planning my wedding and stop pushing him away. I really do love him and want to marry him even if no kids. I just feel he will be missing out on having kids if he stays with me. :(
It's so hard. X


----------



## MsBee21niya

OoOo...Continue to plan your wedding, if he accepts it then he really loves you no matter what. It's not written in stone that you won't become a mom, it could be that GOD is waiting on you to tie the knot. Could be a # of things. I know how frustrating it could be, being that I'm going through the same thing (not preggo) but when the time is right, no matter what you think I know you'll get your BFP! I'll continue to keep you in my prayers until you do. Good luck!


----------



## MsBee21niya

5drops and tooth_fairy...That isn't uncommon, clomid does that to a lot of women. It does a lot to get your body how it should be, so I wouldn't worry. My 1st round AF was late or I assumed, but came a week later. Nothing will be the same on clomid, just keep the faith
Good luck Barbie!!!


----------



## staceymxxx

old post................


----------



## tooth_fairy

MsBee21niya said:


> 5drops and tooth_fairy...That isn't uncommon, clomid does that to a lot of women. It does a lot to get your body how it should be, so I wouldn't worry. My 1st round AF was late o
> 
> i assumed, but came a week later. Nothing will be the same on clomid, just keep the faith
> Good luck Barbie!!!


Thanks I appreciate the input :)


----------



## Blackbarbie04

OoOo said:


> Blackbarbie04 said:
> 
> 
> Excited about my acupuncturist appt. Going another approach this cycle. No tempting only using monitor, femara and metformin this cycle!!! Oh yeah and my acupuncturist!!! praying hard for my bfp!!!!!!!
> 
> Good luck Barbie. Can't believe we've both been through so many cycles. Can I ask you about your wedding. I keep saying to df is he sure he wants to marry considering we probably won't be able to have children together. I feel really upset that he will be stuck with me when he could be with someone who can give him a child. He always gets sad when I say this and says he loves me. So do you think I should focus on planning my wedding and stop pushing him away. I really do love him and want to marry him even if no kids. I just feel he will be missing out on having kids if he stays with me. :(
> It's so hard. XClick to expand...


OoOo, sometimes the things we think a person shouldn't love us for is not the same for them. If he says that he lovees you and that doesn't matter, then believe him. Before me and my DH got married last August, I asked him what if we don't ever have a child? He said, if we don't we can always adopt and it doesn't matter b/c I love you. So, don't let that steal away the love that you guys have for one another b/c God has his surprises. Just be patient, I know we want it really bad, but I have to remind myself that stress doesn't help the situation and that it makes it worse.

Give it time... When I got pregnant with my DS it was two months after Clomid b/c me and my Ex Husband had gotten into it. So, he actually came unexpectedly. LOL I always tell people, when I wasn't trying is when I actually got pregnant, isn't that something.

That's why this month I said I am not temping just using my opks, metformin and femara. Not trying to stress over it this cycle, but still praying for all of our bfp's!!!!!!


----------



## staceymxxx

old post................


----------



## tooth_fairy

staceymxxx said:


> I'm so lucky, 2 month of clomid and i've got a positive on ovulation test.. Fingers crossed for us all x x

Yayy, that's great! Do you also get progesterone blood work done?


----------



## OoOo

I'm cd13. Didn't manage to bd this morning. Hoping to do it tonight. So far we bd on day 8,10,12. Thank you for all your prayers x


----------



## resque07

Af came full force yesterday and she brought with her the worst cramps ever . I called dr and they said to count spotting as cd 1 so I was able to take clomid 100 mg this cycle 5- 9. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

First night of Femara was... I guess okay, just had a tinch of a headache which could of been b/c of AF, but I did have major cramping which I read is a side effect. Besides that, it's okay. No major hot flashes, no major headaches...

Cd 4 for me. Starting monitor on tomorrow as you have to begin the monitor by the CD 5. I am positive about this month. Have to go bby some more pre-seed as this will be my third bottle... Hopefully 8 cycles is the + cycle!!!!

MsBee how are you? Are you TTC this cycle?


----------



## MsBee21niya

Barbie...I'm ok! Just started a teaching job (pre-schoolers) which is tiring. I'm cd33 waiting to begin next cycle, and I'll be TTC this next cycle. Clomid 150mg


----------



## 5drops

I did finally start. So second cycle starts day five. I pray it works this round. Maybe we can be cycle buddies this time tooth fairy!


----------



## bina girl

i had dry agina and less CM with clomid is itnormal


----------



## OoOo

Managed to bd last night cd13. Today cd14 for me. Going to bd tonight. Then just do next few days and keep everything crossed. Feeling a lot more relaxed without clomid and I have done no opks either. Just taking pot luck.


----------



## Trina86

Hi girls, I'm cd 12 and hoping to o soon. I haven't felt much ovary pains this time just mild twinges here and there, is that a bad sign? Do you ladies feel your ovaries when you ovulate on clomid? I hope it's just too early and its weird but I want my ovaries to start acheing so I know clomid is working.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Sometimes ppl have symptoms around O time with clomid other times you may not. One cycle I had horrible pain and then the rest just a few cramps here and there. Sometimes people report being dry with clomid and they'll use Preseed sperm friendly lubricant or robitissun or both to help. I've been spotting since 8dpo pretty sure I'm out just waiting for AF to start full force. Planning to have my HSG next week if everything goes according to plan. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hey ladies, sorry I haven't been posting at all. I hope everyone is doing ok.

3rd round of clomid, got it bumped up to 100mg. Just had an HSG test done and tubes are open. DH's SA came back not that great. He only has 2% morphology which is going to cut down our chances by a lot. We decided to give my 6 rounds of clomid a shot and if nothing happens, we will probably stop trying. Maybe look into fostering/adoping... I dunno. Guess we will see what happens.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

NDTaber9211 said:


> Hey ladies, sorry I haven't been posting at all. I hope everyone is doing ok.
> 
> 3rd round of clomid, got it bumped up to 100mg. Just had an HSG test done and tubes are open. DH's SA came back not that great. He only has 2% morphology which is going to cut down our chances by a lot. We decided to give my 6 rounds of clomid a shot and if nothing happens, we will probably stop trying. Maybe look into fostering/adoping... I dunno. Guess we will see what happens.

FX for you


----------



## familylove4

Updating from my first post, my first round of clomid worked! BFP today. GL girls I hope you get yours very soon!


----------



## MsBee21niya

NDTaber9211...Welcome back! Sorry to hear that, but will you try fertilaid for men? I've heard it helped so many men with that problem...Good luck!


----------



## MsBee21niya

familylove4...Wow! Great news! Congrats


----------



## Ellie Bean

familylove4 said:


> Updating from my first post, my first round of clomid worked! BFP today. GL girls I hope you get yours very soon!

Congrats!


----------



## Ellie Bean

NDTaber9211 said:


> Hey ladies, sorry I haven't been posting at all. I hope everyone is doing ok.
> 
> 3rd round of clomid, got it bumped up to 100mg. Just had an HSG test done and tubes are open. DH's SA came back not that great. He only has 2% morphology which is going to cut down our chances by a lot. We decided to give my 6 rounds of clomid a shot and if nothing happens, we will probably stop trying. Maybe look into fostering/adoping... I dunno. Guess we will see what happens.

Fertilaid for men helped increase my husbands count motility and morphology! I'd highly recommend a 3 month trial.


----------



## NDTaber9211

He has fertileaid for men but he is going to start a vitamin regime that another friend of mine told me about. Her husband's semen analysis was pretty much the same as mine and his doctors put him on these vitamins. She is now pregnant :thumbup:


----------



## resque07

Congrats familylove 4.


----------



## Sweetpie

Hi there,
Me trying to conceive again on clomid 4 th cycle on 200 mg with shatavari and yoga practice today is 4th day on clomid anyone on same boat.


----------



## Sweetpie

RNmommy said:


> Does nobody want to be a buddy with me? :cry:
> Come on ladies.....join me!

Me too on clomid 4th cycle of 2oo mg lets hope for the best


----------



## MummyDonz

14 dpo no sign of AF yet. Tested yesterday bfn. Temp dropped abit today but I did get up 2 hours before to let the cat out! It's still well above cover line though. Not feeling like AF is close though. Will text again Monday as I'll be 1 day late going by my 16 day LP on my first round of clomid.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Congrats Familylove4!!!

As for me I am on CD 6. I think that Femara has AF longer than usual. I am usually on my cyle for 4-5 days and today is the 6th date and I am still spotting... So, hopefully I stop by CD 8 so that I can start BD'ing... I've heard of people ovulating earlier on Femara I wonder how tru that is. I am usually a CD 16-17 ovulator (if that's a word lol)!!! So, we will see. i can definitly say that Femara makes you cramp a lot right after taking it, but I would want it before Clomid at any day!!!!

FX for all of us!!! Where is my Cycle Buddy i had found, I haven't seen her????


----------



## staceymxxx

old post................


----------



## OoOo

Cd 15 today. Didn't bd last night. Grumpy selfish df. So we only bd on days 8,10,12,13. 
Might try bd tonight dunno. My cycles 25 days so think tonight is too late anyway. Just the tww now. :(


----------



## MsBee21niya

Cd1 for me...AF caught me at work this am, very HEAVY! Grrr! Starting clomid cd3


----------



## tooth_fairy

MsBee21niya said:


> Cd1 for me...AF caught me at work this am, very HEAVY! Grrr! Starting clomid cd3

Hi MsBee!

AF showed up today for me too, I will be starting my 2nd round of Clomid on CD3 as well. Maybe we can be cycle buddies?


----------



## MsBee21niya

tooth_fairy....Yayyy! Of course we can be buddies! Whats your dosage? I'll be doing 150mg


----------



## tooth_fairy

MsBee21niya said:


> tooth_fairy....Yayyy! Of course we can be buddies! Whats your dosage? I'll be doing 150mg

Yayy!! Lol, my doc put me on 200 mg and the side effects were horrible and they put me on 200 mg this month again. I've just been having issues with my office, first they had me test my progesterone levels on the wrong day so that was a huge mess they had me retest on a different day and I had pay for both times and today I had them call in my prescription and they called in the wrong dosage. I'm not a mean person but I think I'm gonna go to their office tomorrow to have a word with them.


----------



## MsBee21niya

tooth_fairy...Yeah! I'd go in because they need to get it together. We start on Saturday so you need the right dosage if 200mg is what you were on. That's normally the highest most would go. Clomid makes me O, but it also thins the lining and this my 1st time on 150mg so I'm kinda scared of thinning, which is why I'm gonna do evening primrose oil and Robitussin. Good luck!


----------



## tooth_fairy

MsBee21niya said:


> tooth_fairy...Yeah! I'd go in because they need to get it together. We start on Saturday so you need the right dosage if 200mg is what you were on. That's normally the highest most would go. Clomid makes me O, but it also thins the lining and this my 1st time on 150mg so I'm kinda scared of thinning, which is why I'm gonna do evening primrose oil and Robitussin. Good luck!

Exactly! Yea I o'd last cycle my progesterone was 44 but no BFP. What is evening primrose oil? Thanks you too Hun


----------



## 5drops

I didn't know clomid caused thinning.....thinning of what?


----------



## 5drops

I start my clomid cycle tomorrow.


----------



## 5drops

Congrats Familylove!!!!!!!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

tooth_fairy...Capsules that help with your cervical mucus, because some becomes hostile or most don't get much while on clomid.
5drops...It thins your uterine lining, which could cause you not to implant


----------



## Momof2TTC

cd14 here. Thinking I am going to O tomorrow as I did last cycle. Will take an o strip later to check (yesterdays was faulty at work). 

Family- Congrats!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Just went back to when I first started on this forum back in April 2013. It's been 7months on here TTC... 

Well acupuncture today and guess what ladies???? my hubby is coming with to get it done as well!!! I have heard that it helps with men semen count as well even though his numbers are great anyway, it's me!!!!!!!!!

I take my last femara pill today so.... Hoping for the best!!! I will start BD'ing tomorrow. I wanted to start last night but I fell asleep. So I guess it won't hurt to BD tonight and then actually start my EOD tomorrow, b/c DH is getting frisky lol:happydance:!!! I really hope all of this helps this month!!! And I hope I ovulate earlier on femara than I did on Clomid... Hoping for the best!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MsBee21niya said:


> tooth_fairy...Yeah! I'd go in because they need to get it together. We start on Saturday so you need the right dosage if 200mg is what you were on. That's normally the highest most would go. Clomid makes me O, but it also thins the lining and this my 1st time on 150mg so I'm kinda scared of thinning, which is why I'm gonna do evening primrose oil and Robitussin. Good luck!

I'm thinking of trying evening primose oil as well, is it too late for me to start on CD 7?


----------



## MsBee21niya

BlackBarbie...No! It isn't late you can take it up to O day!


----------



## resque07

Took my last clomid pill last night, let the baby making begin! We are also going to do EOD and pre seed!


----------



## HopingFor1DB

Hey, hope you all get your bfp!!!
I have my fxd for mine and despite having no "pregnancy" symptoms for once i'm still hopeful...I started my first round of 50 mg clomid cd 5-9 and o'd on cd 17 & 18...did the do...so now im in this dreadful tww. currently on cd 24
I think this clomid has me feeling different: I have been hotter than usual, appetite has decreased, and I have had mild cramps here and there post-ovulation.
I'm hoping its my month but I'll see for sure by the end of next week. Hoping to give the hubby a great b-day surprise!!!


----------



## MummyDonz

AF got me Friday so on to cycle 3.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Sorry MummyDonz...AF got me Thursday


----------



## Blackbarbie04

CD 9 for me. Acupuncturist went great. Got needles in my feet hands and ears!! Only felt the ones in my ears. My next appointment is Friday mine and DH. He has put me on Monotrol 4 pills twice a day and he put my dh on Virtility 5 pills twice a day. It increases our libido. He tools me to give him 3 months and he can guarantee results. He wants me to stop the metformin. So I'm going to give it a try for three months. Already I can tell an increase in cm. Fx!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Is there a picture on my profile? It says it is but I can't see it


----------



## Ellie Bean

I don't see a picture Barbie. I'm cd3 today. Have my HSG scheduled for Thursday so hoping it goes well and clears everything out so DHs sperm can get to my egg lol. My OBGYN isn't going to have me do clomid or anything right now until after the HSG. Hows everyone today?


----------



## MsBee21niya

Good luck Barbie! 
Ellie bean...Hope all goes well. Yeah, they won't do clomid until they look at your X-rays and see if tubes are open. FX!!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Cd4...Started clomid 150mg yesterday! Would be sooooo happy if this becomes my BFP cycle...FX!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MsBee21niya said:


> Cd4...Started clomid 150mg yesterday! Would be sooooo happy if this becomes my BFP cycle...FX!!

FX for you MsBee...

How do you get your pic to show on your profile, I am having a hard time and I know it shouldn't be that hard!!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Barbie...Next to log out at the top you should see User CP. Click on that, once you get to the page go to edit avatar, after you upload and see the picture save settings and you should see the pic


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Thanx MsBee!!!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Barbie...I see you got it! Nice pic


----------



## Lady_luck

Just ended 2nd round of clomid 100 mg. 
let's hope for BFP. 
Baby dust everyone


----------



## babyfever1979

Hi There Lady luck and all the ladies,

Yes I have just finished my second round of Clomid 100mg day 2-6!
I ovulated too a light line on the opk on the 15th and a darker line on the 16th of this month - October. I did the bd only twice during this time.. on the 16th morning after the test and on the 15th morning too. I had cramping on the 15th!! Gosh that was not fun!! :nope:

and now Im 6dpo and feeling all sorts of symptoms... the twinging, tugging and lets not forget cramps and back ache (the glue that holds all of this together!) :laugh2:

Anyone in the same boat or have the same symptoms? :)


----------



## MsBee21niya

babyfever1979...It's common when using clomid. I've had those feelings before, it also could be a good thing. Everyone is different so no one can be certain. FX!!!


----------



## babyfever1979

Thanks MissB21niya!

I know! I keep thinking this is implantation pain and I just try and calm down.. I keep looking for implantation bleeding (sorry TMI).... and its nothing..... it was first my right side and no wmy left side.....
This is our 2nd try with clomid for baby #1
Lots of sticky baby dust to you Miss Bee :dust:


----------



## NDTaber9211

Ellie Bean said:


> I don't see a picture Barbie. I'm cd3 today. Have my HSG scheduled for Thursday so hoping it goes well and clears everything out so DHs sperm can get to my egg lol. My OBGYN isn't going to have me do clomid or anything right now until after the HSG. Hows everyone today?

My OBGYN didn't want me do HSG until after 3rd round of clomid. I am the one who pushed for it after the 2nd round came back with a :bfn:. The hsg wasn't really bad at all. I had stressed myself out thinking it was going to be super painful (like people said it could be). I had some cramping when they put the dye in and stuff. It wasn't anything like when AF is around though so I was fine. Good luck and fx your tubes are nice and open! 



MsBee21niya said:


> Cd4...Started clomid 150mg yesterday! Would be sooooo happy if this becomes my BFP cycle...FX!!

GOOD LUCK! :thumbup:



Lady_luck said:


> Just ended 2nd round of clomid 100 mg.
> let's hope for BFP.
> Baby dust everyone

Fx your second round is your lucky :bfp: one!

I am a hopefully 2 days away from O. I am super hoping I get my +opk tomorrow. If it is + tomorrow, our bd timing will be perfect. Good luck to everyone! :dust:


----------



## OoOo

I'm cd 20. Nothing to note. Have two frers waiting for me to use. I have 26 day cycles so when do you girls think I can test? I'm cd 20 today xxx


----------



## NDTaber9211

+ opk today! :bunny: Hopefully I O tomorrow so I can get another bd in.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

CD 11 for me today. Had some pressure in lower abdomen last night, thought I would at least get a high fertility sign on monitor but it still was at low fertility!!! I usually start getting my highs at CD12 anyway so hopefully I will get a high tomorrow!!! Not using my smileys this month just going the monitor route!!! This month using Femara hasn't been as harsh on me as Clomid, just the hotflashes is it!!! It's been raining off and on here so... i'm sleepy!!! :rain: I am not as emotional about it this month as I have been, so hopefully being laid back about the situation will make it a little easier!!! Was going to try the baking soda douche today to see if it increases my CM as I have heard that this helps. If not I will go buy some more preseed. I just hate spending $20+ for some more!!!!!!!!!:nope: DH was put on Vitality by the acupuncturist and told to wear loose boxers or go free!!! he also said that hot showers kills sperm, so even if you have a high count at the sperm analysis, taking a hot shower before bd'ing could cause damage to the newly fresh sperm!!! So, we are taking the more natural approach this cycle, besides me taking the femara I've stopped the metformin and just taking Menotrol, prenatal vitamins and that's it!!! Still debating on the vitamins MsBee was talking about. Scared to take it with these vitamins... Hopefully m montior rises another step in the morning...:happydance:


----------



## Blackbarbie04

NDTaber9211 said:


> + opk today! :bunny: Hopefully I O tomorrow so I can get another bd in.

Good job!!! What CD are you on?


----------



## NDTaber9211

Cd 18 which is typical o time for me.


----------



## resque07

Here I am at cd 13 ! I should o hopefully anytime with in the next 5 days. We have been bding EOD and tonight we will use pre seed for the first time and probably gonna use it on cd 14 and 16 and 18 just to be sure . Gosh I hope this works !!! I have not had any signs of o or anything like that just kinda like the calm before a storm . Fx and fx for everyone here trying !


----------



## Ellie Bean

Thanks NDTaber! I've done 3 rounds of clomid already and now we're on to the HSG I'm hoping everything is nice and open. I'm on my way to Omaha right now for the HSG...I'm a little nervous especially bc DH isn't able to be with me.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Good luck Ellie!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Well I'm all done with the HSG. One of my tubes was kinda blocked but they got it unblocked. Mine was really uncomfortable bc he had a hard time getting the catheter into my cervix and then when he finally did he had a hard time pushing the dye in until it was unplugged.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ms. Bee have you seen a difference with the evening primrose oil yet?:shrug:




I meant EVENING PRIMROSE OIL


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ellie Bean said:


> Well I'm all done with the HSG. One of my tubes was kinda blocked but they got it unblocked. Mine was really uncomfortable bc he had a hard time getting the catheter into my cervix and then when he finally did he had a hard time pushing the dye in until it was unplugged.


Hopefully it will give you the extra boost!!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Been having mild cramping and pressure on my right side lower back. I had another high this morning and I went against my saying, but I took a smiley just to see and it says high fertility as well... So hopefully tomorrow or Saturday I will reach my peak!!!! I am feeling like I am going to ovulate sooner with Femara!!! So, I hope it is for the best!!!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Ellie! That's great
Barbie...Yes! Usually I'm a lot drier, but now I have to wear panty liners, because it's a lil more than usual. As long as you take them up until O, 3x daily and drink water they should work, if you don't want to go that route you can use Robitussin. This my 1st time on 150mg do I wanted to make sure mine is good to go and not hostile, or lack of cm. Also, I'm only cd8 today and when I took my temp this am it was 98.05. Weird! Given this early, but I figure it's the dose I'm O because I know it isn't O time already.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Thanks Barbie and MsBee! I sure hope it helps us get a bfp sooner! Good luck Barbie get to bding lol.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Also I plan to use Preseed for the first time this cycle too.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Ellie! I've used it days throughout the past 3 cycles. It's ok, may use it again this cycle. FX LADIES!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MsBee21niya said:


> Ellie! That's great
> Barbie...Yes! Usually I'm a lot drier, but now I have to wear panty liners, because it's a lil more than usual. As long as you take them up until O, 3x daily and drink water they should work, if you don't want to go that route you can use Robitussin. This my 1st time on 150mg do I wanted to make sure mine is good to go and not hostile, or lack of cm. Also, I'm only cd8 today and when I took my temp this am it was 98.05. Weird! Given this early, but I figure it's the dose I'm O because I know it isn't O time already.


I just wondered. My bottle says 500MG and to take 1 soft gel three to 6 times daily. So, I start mine at 9AM and every other hour after that. So every odd hour I guess I should say.!!!

Thanks MsBee!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Barbie...I have the 1000mg so I only have to take it 3x a day


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I have noticed a big change in my cm, even though it's not ewcm yet, I will have to start using a panty liner as well!!! Glad I found out about this stuff!!! Hopefully it begins to change in the next few days when I ovulate. Still had high fertility on the monitor today, so hopefully I get a peak tomorrow. Temps are more stable on Femara than on Clomid. In between 97.06-97.16 the whole time... So I should be able to tell when ovulation takes palce exactly this month. I think I always ovulated 2-3 days after reaching peaks on opks... Now, I should be able to tell exactly :happydance:.. Go for my 2nd appt with the acupunturists today!!! Needles again and relaxation... I tend to have more back pain with the Femara than front pain than I had with Clomid!!! I sure hope I ovulate over the weekend!!!\\:D/

How are you ladies getting along??? OoOo have you tested yet????


----------



## OoOo

Hi Barbie. Good luck I hope this is your lucky cycle everything sounds good. X. I haven't tested yet but I am going to test tonight later or deffo by tomorrow morning. Xx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

OoOo said:


> Hi Barbie. Good luck I hope this is your lucky cycle everything sounds good. X. I haven't tested yet but I am going to test tonight later or deffo by tomorrow morning. Xx

Keep me updated!!!!!! FX for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## NDTaber9211

Ellie Bean said:


> Well I'm all done with the HSG. One of my tubes was kinda blocked but they got it unblocked. Mine was really uncomfortable bc he had a hard time getting the catheter into my cervix and then when he finally did he had a hard time pushing the dye in until it was unplugged.

Yikes, sorry it was harder for you. Glad you got your tube cleared though! 



Blackbarbie04 said:


> Been having mild cramping and pressure on my right side lower back. I had another high this morning and I went against my saying, but I took a smiley just to see and it says high fertility as well... So hopefully tomorrow or Saturday I will reach my peak!!!! I am feeling like I am going to ovulate sooner with Femara!!! So, I hope it is for the best!!!!

FX for you!



Ellie Bean said:


> Also I plan to use Preseed for the first time this cycle too.

I love preseed. I only use it when my cm is barely there. Only use to the 1 line. In my personal experience, anything more is just too much. Its too slick in there and bding doesn't feel good for either person. 


I've read many places that evening primrose oil can delay ovulation. Idk how sounds those statements are but just wanted to give you gals an fyi.

I am on 3dpo but had a fallback rise. Did not make me happy seeing the low temp :(. Last month my temps were SO good. I was hoping to see that again this cycle. I started my progesterone suppositories today. The are weeeiiirrrrddddd! :haha: I definitely am not a fan of these but hey, if it helps me get my sticky bean, I will shove as many progesterone supplements into my hoo-hah and needed.


----------



## MsBee21niya

This the second cycle of me using evening primrose oil, it didnt delay O for me yet. Can't speak for everyone else, a lot of ppl use it because clomid can cause you not to have enough cm or it's hostile. Hopefully it'll still be on schedule this cycle!


----------



## resque07

So excited ladies in on cd 15 and I was sitting at work when all the sudden I started cramping in my lower back to the right side like af cramps and then I went to restroom and walla lots and lots of fertile cm so I am ovulating at some point this weekend!!!!! Yippee does anyone know when I should expect ovulation ? Is it happening right now or will it happen in a certain time frame . I told hubby and he said we well just get busy all weekend lol to cover the basis. Fx'd


----------



## MsBee21niya

Resque07...You could be O now, but not for certain. If you are tempting that will help you, check to see if cervix is open. To be sure just bd the next few days


----------



## Ellie Bean

So I want some input...my obgyn says to count day 1 of ur cycle the first day of any bleeding so if that's the case I'm technically 12dpo today if I wait until full flow I'd be 8dpo...what do u guys think?


----------



## MsBee21niya

Ellie...I'd go by what they say. My first day isn't always heavy but I always count it, so count it


----------



## Ellie Bean

Ok thanks MsBee! I think I'll start using opks tomorrow as it'll be cd13.


----------



## MummyDonz

Ellie Bean said:


> Ok thanks MsBee! I think I'll start using opks tomorrow as it'll be cd13.

Just to let you know that on my first round of clomid, I ovulated on cd12 so be careful you don't miss it.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Yay!!! Today is peak day!!! CD 15 never ever ever happened this early!!! makes me have a 30 day cycle!!!! BD this morning and probably again tonight and tomorrow and Monday!!! Love the femara I don't hurt as bad during ovulation with it. It didn't even hurt to walk this month before I got my peak. Usually I hurt so bad it hurts with every step I take, this month just aching Wooton my ovaries!!!! Yay CD 15!!!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

May be due to the acupuncturist as well. My Appt yesterday had my stomach feeling weird. I could feel my blood pumping through my veins while I laid on the bed. I could feel my ovaries throbbing and the next morning a positive monitor. On the down fall I had 1 pin in each foot 1 in each leg 3 by my belt button 1 in each hand 1 in each arm and 5 in each ear. So I had some weird feelings going on while I laid there for 1 hour!!! Hope it worked!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

So excited soooooo much ewcm!!!! I think this is my month, not getting hopes too high but. ....


----------



## Ellie Bean

Good luck Barbie!! I'm excited for you! I feel really positive about this month especially since I now know I had a blocked tube. I'm going to try to make sure we bd every other day and use Preseed to help make a sperm friendly environment. Lol I just want this so badly just like I know all of us do! I hope we all get our bfps and have good sticky beans soon!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Good luck Barbie!
I'm cd10 just waiting to O, praying this is my month...FX for us all!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Ellie Bean...I have FAITH! We're going to get our BFPs SOONER than later!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Well u guys I only tempted the three of my fertile days and all my temps before yesterday stew 97.05-97.06 well this morning my ovary was super tender abs sore when I woke up and my temp was 98.05!!!!! Hope this is my month!!! 1DPO!!!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

FX Barbie!


----------



## Momof2TTC

Checking in...

...9dpo and yet again I had some very slight spotting. Same as last month on Clomid. This is our last month until next year. I am kind of looking forward to the break because I'm about to go nuts.


----------



## resque07

Im on cd 18 , not sure when i o'd but i know it was sometime in between friday and sunday due too cramping and ovary soreness alont with lots of ewcm friday afternoon. we bd'd wed, friday and saturday and used preseed so hoping this works. i usally get really sore boobs after o so just waiting on that at the moment and gonna say im 2 dpo. i think my nipples are sensitive but i dunno if its in my head so we will just wait and see.


----------



## OoOo

I'm cd 26 today. Did a frer but it wasn't the early result one. Bfn :(. 
And wasn't fmu. Should I get a new test and test again later?
Frer box said test from day of missed period but I thought I'd try it anyway :(


----------



## Blackbarbie04

OoOo said:


> I'm cd 26 today. Did a frer but it wasn't the early result one. Bfn :(.
> And wasn't fmu. Should I get a new test and test again later?
> Frer box said test from day of missed period but I thought I'd try it anyway :(

Fingers stilled XX OoOo!!! It could be too early!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Momof2TTC said:


> Checking in...
> 
> ...9dpo and yet again I had some very slight spotting. Same as last month on Clomid. This is our last month until next year. I am kind of looking forward to the break because I'm about to go nuts.


Momo I can totally understand. If it don't havppen this month, I am taking 3 more months of Femara before I take a break...


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Haven't heard any success stories in a while ladies on this forum!!! Keeping my Buddies in my prayers tonight that we get our BFP's soon!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## MsBee21niya

Me either Barbie! I'm praying for us all!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Well I'm cd15 today still neg opk but we're bding every other day and using Preseed. I def like the Preseed so far works well for comfort.


----------



## OoOo

Cd27. No signs. Might get test later. Knowing my luck af will come before I get chance. I should have come on by yesterday by dates so today I'm one day late. Trying not to hope too much cos of bfn yesterday :(


----------



## Momof2TTC

Fingers crossed for you girls!

I'm 11dpo today, and just waiting for AF to show as the spotting has continued.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Good luck OoOo and Momof2! Fx you both get ur bfps in the next few days!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

3DPO today. Nothing to note. Had a few sharp pains in my left side yesterday, kind of felt like gas pains. Had to lay on my left side to stop it.


----------



## OoOo

I think I just got my bfp on a ic. It's identical to the time I was pregnant. I got 1 more left so I'm going to hold wee and test again later. But I feel different and sick. I'm cd 27. And late!!


----------



## OoOo

A year and 4 months after a 12 week loss. Xx


----------



## MsBee21niya

OoOo...Wow! I'm happy for you. FX!!


----------



## OoOo

MsBee21niya said:


> OoOo...Wow! I'm happy for you. FX!!

Thanks I can't quite believe it myself. I'm going to do a wee in morning and test that. I'm pretty sure but just want to do some more tests for reassurance. 
I was on no clomid this time. I had used my 8 rounds to no avail. Can't wait til morning. Haven't told df yet waiting for one more test xx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

OoOo said:


> MsBee21niya said:
> 
> 
> OoOo...Wow! I'm happy for you. FX!!
> 
> Thanks I can't quite believe it myself. I'm going to do a wee in morning and test that. I'm pretty sure but just want to do some more tests for reassurance.
> I was on no clomid this time. I had used my 8 rounds to no avail. Can't wait til morning. Haven't told df yet waiting for one more test xxClick to expand...

Awww tearing up over here!!!! Let us know and post pics girlie!!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Congrats OoOo! That's so exciting I'm so happy for u! Ready for pics! I'm cd16 waiting to O. Fx that the hsg did the trick.


----------



## Momof2TTC

OoOo said:


> MsBee21niya said:
> 
> 
> OoOo...Wow! I'm happy for you. FX!!
> 
> Thanks I can't quite believe it myself. I'm going to do a wee in morning and test that. I'm pretty sure but just want to do some more tests for reassurance.
> I was on no clomid this time. I had used my 8 rounds to no avail. Can't wait til morning. Haven't told df yet waiting for one more test xxClick to expand...

:happydance: Excited for you!


----------



## MsBee21niya

OoOo...Perfect gift right before Xmas! I'd be on top of the world if I get mine b4 Xmas. That's all I want for Xmas! Happy for you! Which goes to show us all not to give up.


----------



## StillWaiting6

Ok - so I have been trying for about 4 years and nothing has happened - very irregular cycles - I have taken my first round of Clomid 50mg this month CD5-9 - started OPK on CD11 - had positive on CD19 (also had u/s that day that showed 3 follicles on R. Side measuring 2.7, and the other 2 were 2.9 & lining was 7mm) I had PG checked on CD 21 (yes I know it should be 7 dpo but I just couldn't wait and was going to risk having it drawn twice - however it was 15.50) today I am CD27 & 8dpo - I took another look with u/s today - showed quite a bit of free fluid in the cul-de-sac (Im assuming from the ruptured follicles) and my lining is 14mm. UPT today was BFN - does anyone have any input - This is very stressful ;o( I am a nurse at an OBGYN office and normally deal with people after the make it past this point :wacko:

(sorry such a long post)


----------



## MsBee21niya

Welcome StillWaiting6...Things sound ok to me. You just have to keep the faith and test at a later date, because it could still be too early, as a lot of women get their BFPs later in cycle. Also, try not to stress or worry to much (easier said than done..lol) because that plays a major role in trying to conceive. With your irregular cycles clomid will help with that, and it's good you did O! FX for you!!!


----------



## OoOo

Same line this morning. Going to get a frer or maybe go docs to get bloods. I just want to be sure cos it's ics and they have upset many people. Still can't tell df until I'm really sure. Cd28 today I am now 3 days late. Xx will update soon as I can xxx thank you so much girls for your kind messages xx


----------



## OoOo

Must have been dodgy. Just got af. So upset. :(


----------



## OoOo

And I'm sure it's af :( :(


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm so sorry OoOo!


----------



## MsBee21niya

I'm so very sorry OoOo...


----------



## Ellie Bean

I got my smiley on my clear blue digital opks this morning!! Cd17 if I count from first day of ant bleeding or cd13 if I count from first day of period like bleeding ...Ah I'm just so excited bc its way earlier than I used to be....I hope the hsg cleared it all out so we get our bfp this month!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Good luck Ellie! Still waiting for my +opk, as I'm cd14 today. I usually test when I get off work at 6:30. Do you think morning is better or evening? I ask because I've done both morning and evening, but Idk which is better


----------



## Ellie Bean

I think either is good I've gotten positives in both Am and Pm. I like morning personally bc then I test twice a day until it goes back to negative.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

So sorry OoOo!!!! 

CD 19 for me. Something that has never happened to me is I got a glob of cm yesterday. Could that be bc of the evening primrose oil. It was thick!!! My hubby said thats all that different stuff you taking lol. .. 4DPO today!!! Not testing until af is due. Well not trying to!!!


----------



## resque07

Cd 20 for me ladies and I get progestrone checked in the morning. I'm sorta of worried what my results will be but trying to brink positive . The reason I work is because I always get sore boobs after o and here I am and they are not sore only my nipples are a little sensitive and Only really at night do I notice all that. So here's to crossing my fingers . Lol I will update tomorrow with progestrone levels!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Barbie...I've never heard of EPO making it thick, it helps to thin it and produce more. So I doubt that's where it comes from. FX cross for you!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Resque...Try not to worry so much. FX for you!


----------



## Momof2TTC

OoOo- So sorry to hear AF got you. 

AFM- Af came for me today too. No more Clomid here- I only had 2 cycles worth. Waiting on a doc appt now.


----------



## MummyDonz

I'm cd14 and don't think I've ovulated yet. I'm not using opk's or temping this cycle and specialist said it's not needed if you're having regular sex. I'm hoping to see ewcm like last month and then I'll know I'm due to ovulate!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Sorry momof2! Fx that ur Dr has a good plan for ur next step. Good luck MummyDonz! I got a positive opk yesterday and back to negative this morning...is it normal to have shorter or longer LH surges? Last month I got a positive in the morning on cd17 a positive in the eve of cd17 and a positive in the morniron cd18 bit this month I got a positive the morning of cd17 and then it was neg in the eve and this morning ...just curious if this just happens or maybe I only caught the end of my surge...lol Idk any input would be appreciated.


----------



## MsBee21niya

EllieBean...Everyone's surge doesn't always last long, some are short one mnth and longer the next. You could've caught the ending of your surge, it's happened to me before. The things our bodies do, but I wouldn't worry if you've been bd. FX!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

We started bding every other day from cd10 so we shld have covered our bases. Plan to bd again today and tomorrow just in case too lol


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hey ladies, how have things been? I'm on cd 9 with not much going on. I'm hoping the dip on my chart was implantation. I might test tomorrow with a frer, I'm not sure.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Having some lower cramps in my back and abdomen today like AF would be on her way, but I know she isn't as I am just 5 DPO. Temps are increasing so that is good!!! Now just playing the waiting game!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

steady rising after fallback temp on 2dpo


----------



## MsBee21niya

Ellie...Sounds good!
Afm...Cd15...Left side has been hurting all day. Might be O day for me! Will see after work
NDtaber9211...Chart looking real good!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Good luck Barbie...


----------



## resque07

Well ladies my bad feeling of progestrone levels was right. I did not ovulate . They were 1.89 and I am so bummed . Last month they were 11.53 on 100 mg and the first month they were 6.32 on 50 mg this month I did 100 mg again and got a very low number. I swore I ovulated because I had the pains on my side and then cramping and Fertile cm . I am still crampy and having pains in my lower back like af is coming. The only thing that gave it away that I probably did not ovulate was the lack of sore boobs I always have after ovulation . My nipples have been kinda sort of sensitive on and off but no breast soreness. This was my third try so we are gonna give it one more try before giving up on clomid and hopefully dr will up me to 150 and hopefully I will o. I wander if this cold I came down with has anything to do with not o ing or if the pre seed could affect o. Well good luck ladies . Fingers are crossed for you girls and I am staying on this board and will keep everyone updated.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Sorry resque! It's possible that you O late this cycle if you're still having the pains, and all the signs...FX!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Good luck MsBee fx u O soon! Sorry to hear that Resque07! I hope the 150mg works for u!


----------



## resque07

I wandered too mrs bee if its possible to I this late. Last night I had the worst kind of cramping and today I'm just bloated and I'm breaking out . So I dunno really what is going on here.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

resque07 said:


> Well ladies my bad feeling of progestrone levels was right. I did not ovulate . They were 1.89 and I am so bummed . Last month they were 11.53 on 100 mg and the first month they were 6.32 on 50 mg this month I did 100 mg again and got a very low number. I swore I ovulated because I had the pains on my side and then cramping and Fertile cm . I am still crampy and having pains in my lower back like af is coming. The only thing that gave it away that I probably did not ovulate was the lack of sore boobs I always have after ovulation . My nipples have been kinda sort of sensitive on and off but no breast soreness. This was my third try so we are gonna give it one more try before giving up on clomid and hopefully dr will up me to 150 and hopefully I will o. I wander if this cold I came down with has anything to do with not o ing or if the pre seed could affect o. Well good luck ladies . Fingers are crossed for you girls and I am staying on this board and will keep everyone updated.


Preseed wouldn't have anything to do with ovulation


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Still cramping like af is about to start. .. She's not due until the 11 th hoping this is a good sign


----------



## MsBee21niya

Resque...it is possible to o late
Afm...Just recently got home from work and I went to pee and forgot to test so now I have to stay up a lil longer to be sure I test and to bd tonight, these side cramps really hurt so I think this is O day...


----------



## Ellie Bean

When I was taking clomid sometimes I didn't O until cd25.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I just depressed myself by looking at other threads that some women are due next month!!! I feel like crying!!!! UUuugghhh Lord I'm wanting this so bad please let it happen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cry:


----------



## MsBee21niya

Barbie...I totally understand, and agree. That's me every other day and I try not to, but it's hard


----------



## MsBee21niya

Cd17 today...Did opk last night after work and I got my smiley! So I bd, this morning it was negative. Going to bd today and tomorrow as well! FX this is all our months!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Just found out yesterday that my 19 year old niece is pregnant and she doesn't even want to be!!!:growlmad: This has to be my month!!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Wow Barbie...I know how that feel. My DH friends wife is having her baby tomorrow, one of my cousins had her baby last week and I have 2 cousins that's pregnant right now! It's so depressing. I think it's beautiful for others to be pregnant and I'm happy for them, but some part of me is mad, gets jealous and sad. I just want this chance! Even if I'm blessed with one, that would be just fine! It would be the perfect Xmas gift and it's all I want!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I do hope this month is all of our months. Being surrounded by pregnant women sucks.


----------



## MsBee21niya

NDTaber9211...Your chart looks good! FX


----------



## Momof2TTC

I have 2 kids already and I think the hardest part for me is not knowing why I can't get pregnant all of a sudden. I've had 2 miscarriages and 2 kids. Now, I just can't get pregnant period. :( I never noticed so many pregnant people until it's not me.


----------



## wishfullady

Hey ladies! New to this group. I am not on clomid, but stopped taking BCP 5 months ago, had two MPS and now nothing for 10 weeks. So I have a feeling that I might be heading towards clomid. I have all sorts of pregnancy symptoms, but all BFNs. The dr says this is normal coming off the pill. Why did no one warn me about this? Lol. Its just getting hard because everyone around me is PG and everywhere I go people are touching my tummy and watching me to see if I have a drink and bugging me about being PG, I dont need the added pressure! Sorry, had to do a minivent!


----------



## resque07

Hey girls! Just updating.... So as you know cd 21 progestrone blood work was only 1.89 dr says no ovulation. :-( I always get sore breast after ovulation but at that time nothing but very mild sensitive nipples . Well tonight while hubby and I were out shopping I notice my breast are sore. I get home and had to very very slowly remove my bra because they are so sore. What do y'all think , maybe I ovulated late? If I dd happen to ovulate late is it possible to still get pregnant ?


----------



## Momof2TTC

resque07 said:


> Hey girls! Just updating.... So as you know cd 21 progestrone blood work was only 1.89 dr says no ovulation. :-( I always get sore breast after ovulation but at that time nothing but very mild sensitive nipples . Well tonight while hubby and I were out shopping I notice my breast are sore. I get home and had to very very slowly remove my bra because they are so sore. What do y'all think , maybe I ovulated late? If I dd happen to ovulate late is it possible to still get pregnant ?

Did you have a + ovulation test when you should have ovulated? If not, it is possible that you did ovulate late. Sperm can live 5-6 days in a non-hostile environment- so if you BD within 5-6 days, there's a chance. Anything more than 5-6 days and they wouldn't survive even in perfect conditions.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Welcome wishfullady! This ttc process is a crazy ride...I hope your cycles get straightened out! I'm cd21 today 3-4dpo today. Been having heartburn and some breast tenderness...just hoping that the hsg cleared my tubes out enough so the sperm can reach my egg! I know how u ladies feel two of my husband's friends got there girlfriends pregnant by accident and are due next summer and both called to tell us their news and my sister is pregnant due anytime. I'm excited and happy for them but jealous and sad I can't join them.


----------



## resque07

Momo of 2- thanks for the reply ! No I don't use ovulation test as they don't work for me but hubby and I bd every other day even up until now  yesterday cd 23 for me so I'm guessing I could have ovulated anywhere from cd 18-23. I am going to ask dr to redraw progestrone to see if the levels have gone up or where they stand. I don't know if he will but I figure I gotta ask lol . I am nervous about all this progestrone stuff because I have low progestrone and because of it I have three miscarriages. Of course I would have a period for seven days and then a week later find out I'm actually pregnant because of sever pain and the few days later miscarry. This has happened three times . Twice back to back. I have two kids and when I got pregnant with them I had no problem with levels . They were very easy pregnancies . Just can't figure out why now all the sudden I have progestrone an ovulation problems.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Resque...With all the pain and symptoms I'm figuring you did O!
Afm....Today I'm 1 or 2dpo and I woke up with a freakin COLD/Sore throat...Ugh!!! FX for us all


----------



## resque07

Mrs bee yes I am certain I did an this morning after church I came and count I have that creamy cm discharge that I always get after o so that right there tells me I for sure did . Looks like cd 21 was too early for a level check. And I know what your going through with a cold and sore throat as I am still fighting a cold that I got last week. Get tofeeling better !


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ndtaber your chart does look great


----------



## Ellie Bean

So I just need to kinda vent for a minute. My sister is in labor with her second baby currently and Im supposed to be there but I can't and for some reason I'm bawling ..I'm not jealous of her bc it took her over 2years and 3 miscarriages to get this sticky bean but for some reason I can't stop crying. I'm just so ready for DH and I's turn to be parents and get pregnant and go thru labor and delivery. I don't know what my deal is but really disappointed I can't be there and that I'm not pregnant yet....I just keep trying to tell myself soon it'll be our turn but its days like today when people are actually having their babys and I can't even get a bfp that makes me very sad. Sorry for the rant thanks for listening :)


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ellie Bean said:


> So I just need to kinda vent for a minute. My sister is in labor with her second baby currently and Im supposed to be there but I can't and for some reason I'm bawling ..I'm not jealous of her bc it took her over 2years and 3 miscarriages to get this sticky bean but for some reason I can't stop crying. I'm just so ready for DH and I's turn to be parents and get pregnant and go thru labor and delivery. I don't know what my deal is but really disappointed I can't be there and that I'm not pregnant yet....I just keep trying to tell myself soon it'll be our turn but its days like today when people are actually having their babys and I can't even get a bfp that makes me very sad. Sorry for the rant thanks for listening :)


Ellie Bean it is okay to vent. But, don't withold your support from your sister, because I am sure when it is your time, she will be right there with you. This TTC is a very hard process on all of us!!! It's like we try to do everything right and by the book just to feel like we have failed. But, one thing I do keep telling myself is that everything happens for a reason. Maybe it's meant for us to go through this so that when we do get our little ones we don't take them for granted. I try to look in from every point. b/c there just has to be a reason why we all are going through this. But, when we do get our BFP's please keep in touch still to let eachother know what is going on!!! I feel like this is my TTC Family and I do not even know anyone personally!!! LOL, I'm just glad we all have one another through this time...

AFM-twinges and cramps today, 9 DPO for me!!! Buying some more tests today to take in the morning... I stupidly took one at 7 DPO with a BFN in which I know I have POAS, lol!!! But, hopefully I see something tomorrow. I will keep you guys updaed.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Thanks Barbie! I am very excited for my sister and can't wait to go meet my niece ...her name is Piper Helen :) I plan to go spend the weekend with them. Just had a mini cry this morning Idk why I'm so emotional today lol. Good luck Barbie! Fxed for a bfp in the next couple 
of days.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Ellie...It's ok to vent to us, and I know exactly how you feel. My DH friends wife is in labor today as well, and while I'm happy for them because it took them awhile to conceive I'm sadden that it isn't me. Everyone around me is pregnant or are already parents. I'm like the only one in my fam that doesn't have a child right now, and this weekend my mom called me asking was I pregnant because her and my siblings keep having dreams that I am, sadly I had to tell her NO! It hurts so much, most of the day I can't even really focus which isn't good because I'm a pre-k teacher. I look at those kids imaging my child their age and what they'd look like. It's so stressful, but I just have to keep the faith and believe in GOD!
As of today I'm cd19 and should be 2-3dpo and temp did rise, hoping it isn't from this cold I woke up with yesterday....FX FOR US ALL LADIES!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Thanks MsBee :) I pray everyday that we'll get our bfp. Anytime I'm feeling down I pray for help to get through this tough time and it really does seem to help. Poor DH this morning didn't know what to do with me bc I was crying lol. I'm feeling much better now but it was hard this morning.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Soooo...One of my cousins just found out she's pregnant. She has 3 already and not happy about this one because she didn't want anymore! All these pregnancies around me. So hurtful and aggravating. All I want is one :(


----------



## Ellie Bean

That's tough MsBee makes you want to tell her she should've done something to prevent it if she didn't want another especially when there are plenty of people that are struggling to get pregnant.


----------



## OoOo

Hi ladies. Just a note to let you know I'm ok. Feeling very sad and sorry for myself. I'm cd 9 tomorrow. I'm not sure we are particularly trying anymore. It seems no matter how many try's nothing is working. I just wanted to stay here if that's ok to see how you are all doing. X


----------



## Ellie Bean

Of course you're welcome here OoOo! We're all in the same boat and we all need the support!


----------



## MsBee21niya

OoOo...Sorry! We all feel the same with this TTC! I'm even more sad today, DH friends wife had her baby last night...Wish it were me


----------



## Blackbarbie04

10dpo bfn for me today!!! Tear... Well on to 5mg of femara next month!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

It might still be too early Barbie don't lose hope!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I know Ellie but I'm not going to get my hopes up this round. At least I Dos ovulate earlier. ..


----------



## MsBee21niya

Barbie..,Praying for you


----------



## Ellie Bean

So anyone want to symptom spot with me? Lol my breast are achy and more sensitive and have been having interesting cramps off and on. A little nausea yesterday. I'm 6-7dpo today.


----------



## resque07

It is so hard to want something so badly and see others overjoyed with their blessing while your just wanting your. I could not even get on my Facebook Halloween because I just cried every time someone posted a pic of their baby all dressed up. I am so hard on myself . But although I got into an emotional rut since the 31 I found my way out of it yesterday through prayer. Somehow I just felt everything is gonna be okay. I am cd 27 today did a test yesterday and it was bfn . My breast are still painfully sore and I keep feeling pulls burns and pinching in my lower belly. I don't know my dpo as on cd 21 blood test showed no ovulation . Dr called last night and said he is giving 150 mg clomid for next cycle . He said I either did not ovulate or just hadnt ovulated at the time of blood work. He said no need to give up because with the woman's body anything is possible. Of course I know that with god anything is possible so I am gonna keep on trying and try to as positive as I can until I get my bfp!!! I hope we all do!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Good luck Resque07! This ttc is such an up and down roller coaster of emotions. I hope we all get our bfps soon!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Ellie! Nothing for me 4dpo


----------



## Ellie Bean

Fingers crossed MsBee!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am in limbo. I dont freaking know what is going on. 2 days past when AF should have been here, :bfn: every day, temps are being weird, I am going crazy! :wacko: I thought it was the progesterone supplements I was taking but I stopped those hoping for AF but nada. Temps are still being wonky and everything. I have a few symptoms but they could also me pms symptoms. Argh!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

NDTaber9211 said:


> I am in limbo. I dont freaking know what is going on. 2 days past when AF should have been here, :bfn: every day, temps are being weird, I am going crazy! :wacko: I thought it was the progesterone supplements I was taking but I stopped those hoping for AF but nada. Temps are still being wonky and everything. I have a few symptoms but they could also me pms symptoms. Argh!


NDTaber you might need to give it a couple more days and then test to see fi you got your bfp... Are you ever late???

AFM... 12 DPO if going by my temps and 9 DPO if going by calculator. But, still BFN... Ready for my cycle to start so I can start the next cycle of Femara and acupuncture. THis will be 6 months of Clomid and going on 2 months of Femara!!! trying to stay positive ladies. Hopefully me and DH will be closing on our house in two weeks so, like I said maybe everything happens for a reason.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Not on clomid. I always spotted 13dpo with full flow 14dpo. I am on progesterone supplements which could be the cause of the late period. I'm stopping those to see what happens. My temp dropped again so we will see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Progesterone levels were 18.3. That's higher than any of my Clomid cycles!!! My doc said anything over 10 is considered as a woman ovulating... He told me not to be to shaken up if I don't get a positive before a missed period. He said to actually wait until then b/c some women implant a few days before their period. That's why some Due Dates be off a little... Still have a little hope, but been having AF cramps since last night like I am about to start.


----------



## MsBee21niya

FX Barbie!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

May just be an indent line, but this was on 13DPO. You can barely see it, so not testing again til after AF is due!!!
 



Attached Files:







2013-11-08 13.15.22.png
File size: 207.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm not sure Barbie its hard to see on my phone fx it gets darker. Feeling really optimistic my boobs are pretty sore and achey and I've been nauseous off and on today. Think I had implantation spotting yesterday ....really hoping it was and I get my bfp either over the weekend or early next week :)


----------



## Kezmama

I definitely see a line fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Temp went up to 98.78. Still not getting hopes too high but praying!!!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

OMG Barbie! I think this is your cycle! FX


----------



## resque07

Praying for you Barbie!!!!!!


----------



## resque07

I am now on cd 30 and started having really bad back aches like af is coming tonight if I start tomorrow or tonight that would put me at 15 dpo which means when I had cd 21 bloods done for progestrone it was too early as I would have really been cd 5 at the time. The last time I did a test was Thursday and it was bfn. Gonna try again next cycle with 150mg clomid


----------



## MsBee21niya

I hope everyone's doing ok! Where's BARBIE? Any news Barbie?
Afm...This tww is driving me insane. At first I was ok, but now I'm not liking my temps and all I see is others with babies, pregnant, planning a baby shower. It's stressful. All I want for Xmas and my bday is to be preggo. GOD doesn't have to give me anything else. FX for us all :)


----------



## resque07

Hey girls , so I got very crampy last night and tonight when I wiped I seen a very small tint of pink so I'm thinking af is coming . When do I count cd 1 today as I seen a hint of blood or do I need more than just a pink tint on tissue to consider cd 1 ?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Hey msbee still keeping fx for you!!!

reque was it full flow or enough to say you started? Af?

afm... beta numbers came back from Fridays appointment and they were too low to sustain a pregnancy this cycle. He said he called in a progesterone supplement in for me, but that he did not like my numbers and that he believes I had a chemical preg. So I'm kind of down but at least I know the femara works. He said it was up to me whether I wanted to do another cycle or take a break and wanted to let him know if and when af starts as cp can mess up a cycle. So it was a positive that I had but it was so light bc my numbers were not where they were supposed to be. Any other time I'd be really really down but I prepared myself for the worse as my test lines were not getting darker. So he said he was keeping me on 2.5 mg of femara as that worked for me this cycle and then giving me prog. supplements as well. He said sometimes that a chemical pregnancy is a good thing bc sometimes not all the time the egg was not a good egg and could cause a defect in the baby so sometimes that's your body telling you to shed it through af. Any way getting blood work done today and tomorrow just to check numbers anyway!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

What's your results elliebean??


----------



## MsBee21niya

Barbie! I'm still happy for you, the fact that you can conceive and femara worked for you. I've never had a BFP so that's a big step! 
Afm! 9dpo and I'm just not liking this chart of mine, haven't even had a big temp jump so I should expect AF this up coming Sunday! I just want my BFP that's all :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm still waiting no sign of AF. I took a test yesterday at 10dpo-did a clearblue digital but said not pregnant so Idk if it was too early or what expecting period tomorrow or wed. Still have tender breasts and intermittent nausea. Fx I'll get a bfp later this week. Sorry to hear that Barbie but glad the femara worked for u.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Sorry you're feeling down MsBee! I know it seems like everyone is pregnant or just having their baby. This morning I started crying at a song called my little girl about a dad singing to his daughter and Idk if its just hormones bc AF is.going to start or early pregnancy hormones. Trying to stay positive but its hard sometimes.


----------



## resque07

Sorry to hear Barbie :( I have been there and it's tough. 
No it wasn't a flow just a spot and today nothing. I am so emotional this month and very irritable .


----------



## OoOo

Hi girls. Hope your all ok. I'm cd14 today. Been being last couple of days but not sure if I ov on day 11 cos I was tender when bd. and cm was lots. Today no soreness or much cm so no idea what my body is doing. Not on any medicines. Just still going to gym. I'm 12 stone 9 today I started off in July at 14 stone 10lb. So I'm pleased about that. Just seen to see loads pregnant women at mo :( and baby's. I dont think it will ever be me again x


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Hey ladies. Waiting on AF. I had brown spotting this morning, can't say it was the size of a quarter b/c I mean it wasn't in that shape. I had put on a pad this morning in case I had some breakthrough bleeding on today... Well, Usually when I start my cycle it comes and don't stop until 5-6 days later. I didn't know I was even spotting until I went to the bathroom and saw it. Well that was around 9 this morning... It's now 3:32 and nothing else. Been feeling nauseated all day and my nerves are really bad today!!! Not in the best of moods and these nursing homes I am dealing with are getting on my last nerves!!! So, just for the heck of it if it doesn't come on down tomorrow or Thurdsday I will test and see what my test lines show. I will post. There's a little hope bean in the back of my mind saying STICK while the part is like... Get it iver with!!!!! We shall see!!!!

OoOo I hope things get better hun!!

Reque I have been very emotional lately. Sunday I bursted into tears b/c my best friend hung up on me on the phone and then she called back and I didn't answer and she texted and said it was an accident she didn't mean to, that her daughter had her phone:shrug:!!! IDK I'm outta there right now!!!

MsBee how are you?

Ellie what's going on???


----------



## MsBee21niya

FX Barbie!
Afm...10dpo no symptoms and I'm not liking my chart :(


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm 12 dpo today. BFN this morning. Still no sign of AF. I usually only have a 12 day luteal phase and so tomorrow I'll be approx 1 day late.


----------



## resque07

Hello girls , I'm just here to say good bye . I went to get my clomid filled tonight and just learned my health insurance rejected to cover my prescription because it is an elective drug. My insurance sky rockets and then stops covering my meds . I cried all the way home tonight. Hubby says maybe it will happen one on its on but I know it want . He wants to hold in to hope and I just don't want to ever think about it that way I don't get disappointed . I do pray each and everyone of you get your baby and I will try my best to keep my eyes on you girls I would like to hear the good news. Good luck!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

resque07 said:


> Hello girls , I'm just here to say good bye . I went to get my clomid filled tonight and just learned my health insurance rejected to cover my prescription because it is an elective drug. My insurance sky rockets and then stops covering my meds . I cried all the way home tonight. Hubby says maybe it will happen one on its on but I know it want . He wants to hold in to hope and I just don't want to ever think about it that way I don't get disappointed . I do pray each and everyone of you get your baby and I will try my best to keep my eyes on you girls I would like to hear the good news. Good luck!

Reque how mch do you pay for Clomid? Is it higher where you are, down here it's $15 for 5 pills and my insurance does not cover it. Have you talked to your doc about Femara? Femara is covered under insurance as it is also used as a breast cancer med...


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm sort Resque07. That's awful. Keeping my fingers crossed for u. Have u tries fertilaid for women? Its supposed to help women O naturally and regulate cycles.


----------



## resque07

Thanks ladies for the suggestions and it was 150$ with out insurance I will call my dr today and look into the other drugs .


----------



## Ellie Bean

Good luck Resque07!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Barbie...On femara 2.5mg how many did you take per day? And what cycle days did you take them? I've been reading up and I've been hearing different things. One woman say her doc had her to take 10 cd3 and another said 6. How many did you take a day? And for how many days?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MsBee21niya said:


> Barbie...On femara 2.5mg how many did you take per day? And what cycle days did you take them? I've been reading up and I've been hearing different things. One woman say her doc had her to take 10 cd3 and another said 6. How many did you take a day? And for how many days?

I took one cd3-7 just like clomid


----------



## Blackbarbie04

And I had hardly no side effects except for crampimg. I love it compared to Clomid


----------



## MsBee21niya

So one a day? Ok! Thinking I'm trying that next, only thing is instead of waiting to find another doc since I moved to another state I'm going to order online and it's going to be $140 with shipping included in that....Ugh! But it's 30 pills! Hope it'll help. So 2.5mg one a day, right? And what day did you O?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MsBee21niya said:


> So one a day? Ok! Thinking I'm trying that next, only thing is instead of waiting to find another doc since I moved to another state I'm going to order online and it's going to be $140 with shipping included in that....Ugh! But it's 30 pills! Hope it'll help. So 2.5mg one a day, right? And what day did you O?

I got my peak on CD15-16. With my insurance i paid $3.76 fo 5 pills as my insurance covered it as it is not considered as fertility meds


----------



## Ellie Bean

Hi ladies! How is everyone? I'm 13dpo didn't test this morning. I'm technically 1 day late for AF. I broke down and tested tonight and I sweat I can sew a super faint pink line on an IC but I'm not testing again until Friday. I have 1 clear blue easy digital left so still hoping. I've had some cramps off and on and tender breasts that feel heavier than normal if that makes sense. I'm hoping this is it but also trying not to get myself too excited in case AF shows.


----------



## MsBee21niya

FX Ellie!
Just tested as I'm 11dpo, and BFN! And to top it off I just got some of the worse news ever that had me wanting to KILL DH! I'm sad, depressed, angry, etc and this bfn just added to it :(


----------



## Ellie Bean

What happened MsBee?


----------



## MsBee21niya

Well before I married my hubby (but we were dating) while he was home on break from the army he went off to where he was stationed (I wasn't living there yet) and was messing around with some chick he previously talked to. She ended up pregnant, but I didn't know about the child til after he was born and we were married. So DH went and took a blood test and results came back today "99.9%" I won't accept it! I've accepted his daughter whom I knew about since the beginning, but this child I can't and I won't! What really makes me say that is because they were chatting but not once was it about the child but soon asi find out they were chatting to me sheafs it seem like it was about the child when I saw all the messages. Now a got this BFN! I want a child so bad but I can't accept this, and gotta move on!


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm so sorry MsBee that's awful.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I totally understand were you are coming from. My last ex I went through the same thing. Just remember all things happen for a reason!!! 

AFM af caught me last night and omg it is soo heavy. I cramped really bad the night before abs I couldn't hardly sleep!!! Then last night I started bleeding heavy and big clots. Sooo, on to cycle 9 I think. Hoping for a good December. And a good + on dec 7th... 

I'll be praying for you ms. Bee I know it hurts, believe me I know!!! I have been there and to be able to handle it you would have to pray hard sweetie!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Hi ladies! How is everyone? I'm currently 14dpo. No sign of AF. I'm having sore achey breasts so far. Hoping to get a bfp soon.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

CD 3 for me. I had a 32 day cycle this month. I really don't want to start tempting this cycle b/c it confuses me on the actual day that I ovulate anyway. I think I am just going to start bding eod until CD 12 and my fertile weeks everyday!!!! 

My friend told me to bd everyday b/c that's what she did and she wasn't even trying to get preggo!!! I'm afraid to bd everyday b/c it may lower the sperm count....

Took the first Femara pill today and set my monitor for the month!!! Here goes to the 2nd cycle on Femara!!!!:happydance:

How are you Ms. Bee?????????????????


----------



## MsBee21niya

No better than before. 13dpo, and temp drop. AF should be here Sunday


----------



## Ellie Bean

That's exciting Barbie! I'm approx 15dpo and still no AF and no convincing lines on a pregnancy test yet. My boobs are tender and I'm having quite a bit of creamy CM. Still hoping I'm just one of those late bfps


----------



## Ellie Bean

Ok ladies I've got a dilemma. I got a positive opk on cd 17 so I assumed I Oed on cd 18. I'm now cd 35 and I thought 17 dpo but I got a neg hpt and a positive opk this morning....so confused.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ellie Bean said:


> Ok ladies I've got a dilemma. I got a positive opk on cd 17 so I assumed I Oed on cd 18. I'm now cd 35 and I thought 17 dpo but I got a neg hpt and a positive opk this morning....so confused.

maybe you're ovulating twice in one cycle. I don't like reading opks they confuse me. I prefer Clear blue monitor or smileys


----------



## Ellie Bean

Thats what I'm using is the smileys, I got another smiley this morning. Hmm maybe I am and just skipped my period.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Cd1...AF got me this morning! Oh, well...On my way to work!


----------



## MummyDonz

Well, I ovulated cd27 on this cycle on clomid (3rd cycle). If I don't get AF before cd40 then I have to contact my specialist. I'm guessing I probably won't get AF before then going by past LP lengths. He may up the dose to bring ovulation forward. Hopefully won't need to do another cycle!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

That's what I'm thinking Ellie. Sometimes women with weird cycles ovulate twice in one cycle...

Went to my friends baby shower Saturday... She was not due until 12/3/13, but she went into early labor yesterday and had her baby boy... They sent me a pic of the baby, I told my husband I didn't like the way I was feeling. I said I think that I am jealous. He said baby you are not jealous you're just wanting one too. It will be okay we will have one soon!!! He is the best. Started BD'ing on my CD 6 going to every other day until AF arrive or I get a GOOD BFP!!!!!!!! More relaxed about it this cycle. 

I have an appt with the fertility specialist from Dallas on 12/13/13 at my Doc office!!! I'm excited, going to see other options that we have beside femara and maybe we can try injectibles. But, hoping I get good news to give at Christmas time to the families!!!

Ms. Bee, how are things going with you emotional wise. Are you doing a little better???

MommyDonz have your doc said anything about trying to get your cycle regulated?


----------



## MummyDonz

Blackbarbie04 said:


> That's what I'm thinking Ellie. Sometimes women with weird cycles ovulate twice in one cycle...
> 
> Went to my friends baby shower Saturday... She was not due until 12/3/13, but she went into early labor yesterday and had her baby boy... They sent me a pic of the baby, I told my husband I didn't like the way I was feeling. I said I think that I am jealous. He said baby you are not jealous you're just wanting one too. It will be okay we will have one soon!!! He is the best. Started BD'ing on my CD 6 going to every other day until AF arrive or I get a GOOD BFP!!!!!!!! More relaxed about it this cycle.
> 
> I have an appt with the fertility specialist from Dallas on 12/13/13 at my Doc office!!! I'm excited, going to see other options that we have beside femara and maybe we can try injectibles. But, hoping I get good news to give at Christmas time to the families!!!
> 
> Ms. Bee, how are things going with you emotional wise. Are you doing a little better???
> 
> MommyDonz have your doc said anything about trying to get your cycle regulated?

Not yet but that's probably because I haven't gone over 40 day cycle yet! First cycle was 35 days, second 33 and now this one looks long unless I have a short LP which I haven't had before.


----------



## MummyDonz

Got that wrong...1st cycle 28 days and 2nd 35 days so getting longer!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Barbie....Nothing has changed! Feel even worse w/Bfn and then he has another child now and I don't have any


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hi ladies, sorry I've been mia. Had a really hard cycle last cycle. Really thought I was pregnant just to have af arrive 4 days late. I took a break for a little while. Should be ovulating within a week. Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

No actions since my birthday on the 19th!!! CD 9 for me today. Been having headaches only at night. Thinking it is from the Metformin as I have started taking them again. As of tomorrow we are on a task for eod beginning CD 10 in which I feel I won't get a peak on my monitor until CD 15 again... But hey!!! On it again this month!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Good luck Barbie! I'm still waiting for AF or a positive hpt. My last period was Oct 14. No signs really. Feeling fine slightly tender breasts maybe but otherwise nada. How is everyone else?


----------



## Ellie Bean

Ps...how was ur bday Barbie!?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ellie Bean said:


> Ps...how was ur bday Barbie!?

It went great!!! I felt sooo much love!!! Now if I could just get a BFP for my Christmas present!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

That's great Barbie! I know I hope we all get bfps for Christmas!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

CD 11 abs received a high fertility on cd10. Probably will reach Mt peak by next Wednesday. Going to get a higher mg of evening primrose oil today. Tired of talking 6 pills to equal up to 3000mg. Aching in the ovaries nothing much more than that!!!!


How are you girls doing?


----------



## MsBee21niya

Barbie...Don't go pass 3000mg a day, just find one that you don't have to take that many a day...
Afm...Cd6...No meds!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MsBee21niya said:


> Barbie...Don't go pass 3000mg a day, just find one that you don't have to take that many a day...
> Afm...Cd6...No meds!

Yeah Ms. BEE I got the 1000mg three times a day instead of 500mg 6 times a day


----------



## OoOo

Sorry to hear about your other half ms bee. That must be hard to deal with x. Goodluck Barbie. Fingers crossed Ellie. 
Afm I am on no meds. Af came today. I've had a 24 day cycle this month. Weird body. I also got period cramps. Usually only mild but quite sore tonight. Not really trying anymore. Just trying to get back to being a normal couple again. Xx


----------



## MsBee21niya

Ok Barbie! Those the ones I have
Thanks OoOo...Yes it is very difficult and stressful. On no meds really this cycle either. Took a few fertilaid, but with whats going on in my life I don't even see trying or letting him touch me


----------



## Blackbarbie04

OoOo said:


> Sorry to hear about your other half ms bee. That must be hard to deal with x. Goodluck Barbie. Fingers crossed Ellie.
> Afm I am on no meds. Af came today. I've had a 24 day cycle this month. Weird body. I also got period cramps. Usually only mild but quite sore tonight. Not really trying anymore. Just trying to get back to being a normal couple again. Xx

Good to hear from you oooo. Glad you are doing well


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MsBee21niya said:


> Ok Barbie! Those the ones I have
> Thanks OoOo...Yes it is very difficult and stressful. On no meds really this cycle either. Took a few fertilaid, but with whats going on in my life I don't even see trying or letting him touch me

Msbee are you not trying this cycle? I think I would prefer taking 3 pills rather than 6.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Barbie...No! Not really, not good timing


----------



## Ellie Bean

Thanks OoOo. Still no AF but if I go from my second positive opks I'm only 6dpo today so I hope by next weekend I'll know for sure if I pregnant or if AF shows up.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

CD 14 for me today!!! Well, really don't know what's going on with me, I've been nauseated all day. I vomited today abs my husband asked was I pregnant I told him no it's too early. .. So, maybe it's my hormones, maybe they are just acting up. .. We shall see if I get my peak in the morning. I have had 5 days of high fertility. Last month I got my peak on cd15 so we shall see!! How are you guys?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

CD15 for me. Received my peak this morning... hoping that this month is promising. BD last night will tonight and tomorrow night as well... Stopping the EPO today as I got my peak today... Haven't seen any EWCM, but have a lot of white watery mucus soo...:shrug: Still hoping for a good turnout...

Been putting a pillow under my bum after bd for about 20 min. i bought a special pillow for that purpose...


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Where is everyone????


----------



## Ellie Bean

That sounds promising Barbie! I know its been super quiet in here. I'm still waiting for AF. Its been 45 days since my last AF. Spotting a little light pink/brown since yesterday. No cramps. If I go by when I got my last pos opk I'm 9dpo today so Idk if its implantation or if its just the beginnings of AF.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ellie Bean said:


> That sounds promising Barbie! I know its been super quiet in here. I'm still waiting for AF. Its been 45 days since my last AF. Spotting a little light pink/brown since yesterday. No cramps. If I go by when I got my last pos opk I'm 9dpo today so Idk if its implantation or if its just the beginnings of AF.

When are you going to test Ellie???????


----------



## MsBee21niya

Good luck Barbie!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MsBee21niya said:


> Good luck Barbie!

Thanks MsBee, how are you getting along?


----------



## MsBee21niya

Cd10...Nothing to report, haven't even been Bd'ing


----------



## Ellie Bean

I plan to test Friday as long as the witch doesn't show before. Id be approx 11dpo fri so id think a bfp would show by then


----------



## Blackbarbie04

The monitor asked for another test this morning and it was still at a peak so in guessing I'll ovulate in the next day or two. Had string ovulation Painlast night whew!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

So what happened Barbie? Did u O? I'm spotting still...nothing bright red. Still bfn on frer thinking AF is right around the corner.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ellie Bean said:


> So what happened Barbie? Did u O? I'm spotting still...nothing bright red. Still bfn on frer thinking AF is right around the corner.




AFM I ovulated around cd17 I had a peak on 15 and 16 so I assume I ovulated on cd17. I did not temp this cycle and if it does work this cycle I will switch to the tea and herbs only. We were able to stay on schedule to the T didn't miss any days so I am hopeful for this month Ellie. How are you feeling?


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm feeling pretty good. Think AF is right around the corner. Spotting is slightly heavier today and more cramps. I'm plan to start temping instead of using opks for the next few months and am just trying to stay positive and have a better attitude than I've been having lately. Fxed this is our for u Barbie!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ordered my fertilitea today and sooo excited to try it next cycle in case this cycle does not work... Think I am going to put a hold on acupuncture for a while and just try my herbs and the natural way. Still attending my appt with the fertility specialist from Dallas, TX though just to see what he says about IVF. I have a lot going on right now so that helps with taking the stress away from TTC. Me and my Hubby are closing on the house this Friday so I will be painting and moving and packing... YAY!!!! Everyone keeps saying after I get into this house and settle down everything will be okay and I'll get preggo. For some reason I feel like I will get pregnant on Christmas Eve like I did with me son... Who knows:shrug:... I can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

That's exciting Barbie! Fxed that once you get settled in your home things will work! I've decided to start taking fertilaid again for the next couple months. AF officially started this morning but I'm actually glad to finally know for sure that I'm not preggo. My last AF was Oct 14th! Do you temp? How do you know when u O according to your temp?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ellie Bean said:


> That's exciting Barbie! Fxed that once you get settled in your home things will work! I've decided to start taking fertilaid again for the next couple months. AF officially started this morning but I'm actually glad to finally know for sure that I'm not preggo. My last AF was Oct 14th! Do you temp? How do you know when u O according to your temp?

This month I did not temp, I wanted to see if that would eleviated some of my stress. But, normally I have a temp drop on the day of ovulation and a temp spike on the day after ovulation. I think I am going to buy fertilaid as well, but going to wait until 2 days before I am suppose to start my cycle in order to take it. But, I think I am going back to temp next cycle if I don't get my BFP this cycle...

You did not have a cycle for the month of November????? I did that for the month of April. I had my cycle in March and not again until May... Do you have PCOS????


----------



## MsBee21niya

Good luck Barbie! I have that tea, get some honey to go with it. Helps with taste/flavor


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MsBee21niya said:


> Good luck Barbie! I have that tea, get some honey to go with it. Helps with taste/flavor

Ms. Bee did you ovulate early with it or late? How did it affect your body???


----------



## Ellie Bean

As far as I know I do not have PCOS. Yup no AF in Nov I did have some slight spotting here and there but not a full AF. I think it was just a crazy cycle for me after my hsg. Before I took clomid I had regular cycles of like 32-34 day cycles. And it kind of messed me up.


----------



## Ellie Bean

As far as I know I do not have PCOS. Yup no AF in Nov I did have some slight spotting here and there but not a full AF. I think it was just a crazy cycle for me after my hsg. Before I took clomid I had regular cycles of like 32-34 day cycles. And it kind of messed me up.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Barbie...Didn't affect me at all, when I used it I took it with fertilaid.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MsBee21niya said:


> Barbie...Didn't affect me at all, when I used it I took it with fertilaid.

I said I was going to buy me some fertilaid as well. I will probably next week...


----------



## OoOo

Hi girls. Hope everyone is ok. I'm on cd13. Pretty sure I ovulated yesterday. Had sore nipples and some abdo pain. Been bding since cd 8 everyday. Had a weekend away which was nice. Been relaxed. Nipples still bit sensitive. So dunno if I'll be lucky this month. Usually when I have ovulated on clomid I get sore nipples at ov. And then it goes and comes back about 7dpo. So we will see. But this is the first cycle with no meds that I have noticed any kind of signs.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Fxed OoOo!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Hope you get it OoOo


----------



## Blackbarbie04

CD24 for me 8 more days and AF is suppose to show her face. So, maybe Sunday I will take a pregnancy test since it will be 6 days before a missed period with FRER or FR!!! No symptoms but aches at night in my lower abdomen. My breast are tingling, but other than that I am not having any symptoms... Why is it sooo quiet you guys??? Can't wait to see the specialist from Dallas on the 20th. Me and the hubby will be painting on the house next weekend that's if this crazy weather chill out!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yay Barbie! I'm excited for you! I'm only CD8 today so waiting to O. I know the weather has been crazy. We've got snow up here today. Where had everyone gone? !


----------



## Blackbarbie04

IKR Ellie??? Where is everyone??? Ms Bee OoOo???? have you guys left us??????????????????

Went to get my progesterone levels checked today even though I was suppose to do it on CD21-23 and today is CD27... I know I am kinda late!!! But, excited to see the specialists next Friday on the 20th!!!! 

Come on home everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

I'm still around, just wasn't with it this cycle. Almost done with this cycle, so maybe next


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Starting my fertilitea today!!!!. I have to find another way to try to get the leaves out of it. I think I am going to try them in my K cup next time instead of putting the teaspoon directly into the hot water. I kept spitting out the leaves... I hope this works. I'm thru with the meds for this month. Trying it natural for the next few months... Focusing on fixing up my house for the next few months...

Tested today 2 days before AF and got a :bfn: which I'm not too surprised, but hopefully I can get it on my own now... FX!!!!!!!!!!

Okay Ms. Bee... I was wondering what was going on with you....


----------



## MsBee21niya

Barbie...I put it in the hot water, let it sit for a little bit and since I don't have the strainer I put a paper towel over my cup and transfer to another. Worked out just fine, cause I couldn't do that spitting out leaves crap every time...lol try it that way! I also add a little honey for taste


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MsBee21niya said:


> Barbie...I put it in the hot water, let it sit for a little bit and since I don't have the strainer I put a paper towel over my cup and transfer to another. Worked out just fine, cause I couldn't do that spitting out leaves crap every time...lol try it that way! I also add a little honey for taste

Did anything different happen for you in that cycle Ms. Bee?


----------



## MsBee21niya

I can just say I did O and on time, didn't really pay any attention to anything else, because I was stressing that cycle


----------



## Momof2TTC

Hey all!

Just wanted to check in. I haven't been here since Nov 3! I have my doc appt on Friday to see what our next step is. I had 1 failed Clomid rounds so I am hoping she has some new ideas. I'm feeling defeated. My youngest turns 6 on Wednesday, and I had hoped to have a newbie by the time she was 7. At this rate, that won't be happening.


----------



## jelissamo

*Hey Ladies! 
I want to share some helpful news with all of you. I recently saw on WebMD and another Medical website that taking Mucinex in conjunction with Clomid can help you keep the pregnancy. Since Clomid has an adverse affect on your cervical mucus, the Mucinex actually counteracts those affects and helps the fertilized egg to stick! I used Clomid for 3 cycles this year. May, June and July (I mc'd in Aug). I came across this info and tried Clomid in November with the Mucinex and I got a ! I go for my first scan this thursday and I just know the Mucinex helped. 
It is safe to take and says to take 1 pill once a day from AF till just after you O. 
I hope someone will be able to benefit from this information. My Dr said I was smart to try it. I'm so happy it worked. *


----------



## MsBee21niya

Jelissamo...Thanks for the info. So it's the mucinex pills? And take from cd1 til O or a day or so after O??


----------



## jelissamo

yep, the common type is Mucinex, but its the ingredient Guaifenesin that is the key component to counteract the negative affect from Clomid on your cervical mucus. Start taking it when you get your AF and continue till a day or two after you O. I made sure to use OPK to know the exact day because using Clomid makes me O later. I took clomid day 4-8. 
Best wishes and baby dust ladies!!!


----------



## OoOo

Hi ladies. I am cd24 today. Not sure if I might be lucky. Only sign I got is I feel warm. I doubt it tho. :(. Will keep posting. Merry Xmas x


----------



## Ellie Bean

Hi ladies! How's everyone doing? DH and I decided no ops this month so just taking fertilaid and bbt. My OBGYN has decided to order a day 19 progesterone level...not sure why thinking it has something to do with whether or not I'm Oing on my own. I'm CD 17 today and this is my first month charting with my bbt so still kinda new at it. Thanks jelisammo and congrats!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Hello Everyone!!! I've been MIA for a few days now... I am currently on CD 6 and just taking fertilitea. I will start BD'ing on CD 8 for EOD... I am not using my monitor this month b/c I have to save for fixing up the house. I'm just going to hope I hit the correct days. Actually I think I will start today b/c due to the hubby being sick we haven't BD in about two weeks and I want to make sure his soldiers are up to par!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup: Hopefully this tea will help. Going to get me some Mucinex today!!!!!!!!!! 5days late but o well!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Well I started my cycle yesterday. So today is cd2 and I plan on doing clomid 200mg starting tomorrow cd3. We'll see how this goes!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Just took my first mucinex pill omg huge!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I got pregnant with my son December 24, 2007. Let's see if December is my lucky month!!!
:happydance:


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yay for Dec let's hope we all get bfps this month! I go tomorrow for my cd19 blood draw. Has anyone had this checked? If so what are they checking for?


----------



## moonstress

CD 19- 20 blood draw is checking the estrogen vs. Progesterone levels to see if you've ovulated or are coming close. In a normal cycle, you would have ovulated by now and your progesterone levels would be more dominant.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Yes Ellie, mine checks my progesterone levels to verify if I have ovulated or not.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Well I had my blood drawn yesterday so now just waiting to hear. Not sure how long it'll take to get the results back. I'm thinking I've Oed by looking at my bbt but I'm not for sure still trying to figure out the charting.


----------



## Ellie Bean

How do I post a copy of my chart?


----------



## Momof2TTC

I had my doc appt today. She gave me another 6 months of Clomid (I had 2 previously), wants me to schedule a HSG and have my fiance have a semen analysis done. Clomid is cheap- now starts the expensive stuff. :( 

AF should be arriving today so I won't have to wait long before I start the Clomid.


----------



## Momof2TTC

Ellie Bean said:


> Yay for Dec let's hope we all get bfps this month! I go tomorrow for my cd19 blood draw. Has anyone had this checked? If so what are they checking for?

I had two done. They did mine at 7dpo, because everyone ovulates on a different day, so they didn't want to miss it or have it done to early. They were checking to see if my progesterone was high enough. Prior to Clomid, I did not have adequate progesterone. On Clomid, mine is pretty good!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Momof2TTC said:


> I had my doc appt today. She gave me another 6 months of Clomid (I had 2 previously), wants me to schedule a HSG and have my fiance have a semen analysis done. Clomid is cheap- now starts the expensive stuff. :(
> 
> AF should be arriving today so I won't have to wait long before I start the Clomid.

When we've gotten the bill for my husbands S.A. it's only been $25. So I think it just depends on insurance. I'm hoping that if my progesterone wasn't adequate thwn they'll give me more clomid or try femara. If it is ok then maybe they can help us figure out why we're not getting pregnant.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Well seen the specialist and my feelings are really hurt. Dos a sonogram and he saw that I have PCOS and I may have to get a laproscopy surgery he thinks I have endometriosis. You guys I'm confused on if I should do the surgery. He said it could benefit me. He says even though the hsg shows my tubes are opened I could have damage inside my tubes. So the only way to find out is to have the surgery which would be next month. He says my bcbs has a 1500 deductible and ice only met $200 this year. So does that mean I am responsible for a payment up to $1500? Idk what else to do. I've bought herbs for this cycle to see what's going on. He kept pushing ivf but I don't have the finances for that. .. The surgery I could do if it's no more than 1000 or of pocket. He said after the surgery he would bump new up to 5 mg of femara and include injectables along with it that way I could produce more than one egg and release more than one egg to make my chances higher. So, I will know how much our will cost me Monday and let them know whether to schedule me or not. What should I do? It will be out of patient surgery so I'll get to go home the very same day. .. I came afford ivf.... Why me????


----------



## MsBee21niya

Sorry to hear that Barbie! When my sonogram was done the doc said it have PCOS based on the ring of pearls we saw, but the blood work didn't show I had it, so she said I could have it or not. She didn't mention anything about that surgery so I'm wondering why the difference. I'm kinda worried myself now. Anyway, praying everything works itself out.


----------



## Ellie Bean

They're talking surgery bc she showed some endometriosis not bc she has pcos. I think it's definitely something to look into further and be sure about the endometriosis diagnosis before scheduling. My good friend has it and she's already had the surgery once but they weren't trying to get pregnant at that time so i think she's going to have it done again next year after they've been trying for a while. I'm not sure if this helped or not but I know having the surgery if you have endometriosis can greatly increase you're chance of a natural bfp.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Momof2TTC said:


> I had my doc appt today. She gave me another 6 months of Clomid (I had 2 previously), wants me to schedule a HSG and have my fiance have a semen analysis done. Clomid is cheap- now starts the expensive stuff. :(
> 
> AF should be arriving today so I won't have to wait long before I start the Clomid.

Also after insurance my hsg was $560.


----------



## Momof2TTC

Ellie Bean said:


> Momof2TTC said:
> 
> 
> I had my doc appt today. She gave me another 6 months of Clomid (I had 2 previously), wants me to schedule a HSG and have my fiance have a semen analysis done. Clomid is cheap- now starts the expensive stuff. :(
> 
> AF should be arriving today so I won't have to wait long before I start the Clomid.
> 
> Also after insurance my hsg was $560.Click to expand...

The HSG is supposed to be $350-$400 without insurance. It's "do-able" but not until after the holidays for sure. I am really hoping my fiance's insurance will cover at least some of the semen analysis. 

AF has not shown up in full force yet. Still spotting, but now it's TMI ALERT: red streaked stretchy clear CM. Hoping she shows tomorrow, but this has been my longest non-medicated cycle!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I only had to pay 35 for my hsg which was my Co pay. 

Ms. Bee he said my pcos shouldn't affect me bc the cyst are not that big. But in order to see if I have endo they have to go in and see and if I do they can do the surgery then at that same time. Me and my husband talked about it but he said it was up to me and he would take me. After I hear the price tomorrow I will decide


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I mean Monday


----------



## MsBee21niya

Ok Barbie!
Afm...I'm cd5 and on 200mg of clomid. Since the pills I've been having headaches, has anyone else had this symptom? This my 4th clomid cycle out of 7mths and I've never had headaches or atleast notice them.


----------



## Momof2TTC

MsBee21niya said:


> Ok Barbie!
> Afm...I'm cd5 and on 200mg of clomid. Since the pills I've been having headaches, has anyone else had this symptom? This my 4th clomid cycle out of 7mths and I've never had headaches or atleast notice them.

I only took 2 cycles of 50mg and both cycles I had a headache and felt like of 'floaty' and dizzy.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MsBee21niya said:


> Ok Barbie!
> Afm...I'm cd5 and on 200mg of clomid. Since the pills I've been having headaches, has anyone else had this symptom? This my 4th clomid cycle out of 7mths and I've never had headaches or atleast notice them.

I always had bad side effects on clomid ms. Bee. Highest I ever went to was 250. Tomorrow is the day I find out. too anxious!!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Good luck Barbie! Happy I have one more day left to take, I don't like the way it makes me feel. Also I didn't know you can go pass 200mg I hope this works cause I can't take a higher dose


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MsBee21niya said:


> Good luck Barbie! Happy I have one more day left to take, I don't like the way it makes me feel. Also I didn't know you can go pass 200mg I hope this works cause I can't take a higher dose

I hate that when I get ready to ovulate I can't hardly walk when taking clomid. I hope your symptoms are better than mine. ..


----------



## MsBee21niya

I've never had that problem Barbie! But this clomid cycle just has me feeling so off and these headaches....I just prayyyyyy this is it!


----------



## KelseyK

Hey everyone!

I was just diagnosed with PCOS last week. I will be starting Clomid shortly... I just started Provera to jump start my AF.. Hopefully it will work soon!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

KelseyK said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I was just diagnosed with PCOS last week. I will be starting Clomid shortly... I just started Provera to jump start my AF.. Hopefully it will work soon!!


Hey KelseyK,
Hope you get your BFP!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Welcome KelseyK, I hope this works for you. How long have you been ttc?


----------



## Momof2TTC

AF started yesterday so tomorrow is day 1 of this round of Clomid. DH is going for a semen analysis on Friday. It's going to be the longest weekend of my life waiting to find out the results.


----------



## whigfield

Hey ladies.. Looking like I'm back again, if that's okay! Started clomid yesterday, taking it days 3-7, 100mg with 1000mg Metformin. :wave:


----------



## MsBee21niya

Welcome back whigfield


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Hi Whigfield!!!

MsBee how are you doing??? Pretty quiet ladies... Ordering some more fertilaid products today. I already have the tea. About needing some more, ordered the vitamins on Monday, should be here pretty soon. And about to order fertilaid for men for the hubby and some more tea for me!!!:happydance:


----------



## MsBee21niya

Barbie...I'm doing ok cd11 today, gonna start OPKs after work today. Good luck to us all!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MsBee21niya said:


> Barbie...I'm doing ok cd11 today, gonna start OPKs after work today. Good luck to us all!

Ms. Bee I'm kind of late I am on CD 15 I will start doing my opk's in the morning. I never ovulate earlier than CD 15 anyway so... Going to buy my strips today!!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Good luck Barbie!


----------



## KelseyK

Thanks everyone <3 I'm still waiting for my AF to start up... I finished all of my Provera yesterday so hopefully it will happen soon!


----------



## Momof2TTC

Ugh, I forgot to take my Clomid last night, so I took it this AM on an empty stomach- BIG MISTAKE! Yuck! LOL!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

CD 19. I don't think I have ovulated yet... I did start testing late like CD 15 so maybe I've missed it... My monitor still shows high fertility so I give it until CD 20 to verify whether or not I have. I just might ovulate later this cycle, who knows:shrug:... I'm still drinking my fertilitea and I received my fertilaid Saturday in the mail. I order DH some fertilaid for men and count boost on Friday and I have already recieved them on today, so it took approximately 3 days... WOO HOO!!! I can tell that this tea actually gives me more energy than before...So, think I will try this for 3 months before I actually decide to do the surgery...


----------



## Ellie Bean

That sounds great Barbie! I'm cd30 today started spotting Sat so think I'm prob out this cycle but waiting for AF to come full force lol. I'm still taking the fertilaid and seems to be working by shortening my long crazy cycles I've been having lately. How are all of you other ladies!? I've been kinda mia bc I need a little break this month. No opks or anything just the fertilaid and bbt. Also I got my day 19 progesterone level back, it was 2.1. Not sure if that's good or bad.the ARNP that called said she thought that was normal but she was going to discuss it with my obgyn and see what if anything is next. Kind of frustrating but oh well that's ttc.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

CD 19 today and received my +opk. Been cramping in the stomach area a few days so hopefully my eggies release on their own w/o meds this cycle. I think I am becoming addicted to this fertilitea as it is so good with some honey and peppermint.. I have to stop myself at 3 cups a day!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Hahaha that's great that you like it but maybe try another kind of tea with honey and peppermint lol. Yay for the positive opk...I foresee lots of bding in your future.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Yes Ma'am Ellie!!!! How long have you been ttc again? Have your DH done another SA?


----------



## Momof2TTC

Waiting on the results of DH's SA and ovulation here. BDing every other night and I'll probably start testing for O on Thursday which will be cd12.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Barbie we've been ttc for almost 16 months. DHs second SA was greatly improved with everything being normal whereas the first one everything was low. He's been taking fertilaid since July and the doctor was thrilled with the improvement in his test results. Hoping 2014 will be our year!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Good luck momof2ttc!


----------



## Aein

Hoe Ladies!

m being on the forum from last 2 years almost ....
and yea still trying for no.1 :/ 

Clomid still nt worked for me ... taking Glucophage thrice a day 500mg 

currently on CD27 and waiting for AF or sumthing else ,, but i didnt go for any folicular study or trigger shot this month :/


----------



## Blackbarbie04

1 DPO. Hoping my eggie found it's way to my tubes this time and didn't float away some where.


----------



## Momof2TTC

Ellie- I would think that 2.1 would be low. I'm going only on what my doc told me though. Mine was at barely 3 unmedicated so I had to be put on Clomid to make it higher. At 8dpo on Clomid, I was at 10- so she said that it worked. Hope that helps a little bit. 

AFM- The results are done and should be faxed over to my doctor sometime today. This wait is KILLING me! I'm so scared that there is going to be something wrong with him too.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

So, any news Momof2


----------



## Ellie Bean

Well when I spoke to my obgyn they said my day 19 level of 2.1 is normal and that it.indicates ovulation. I usually O later in my cycle so they said for me this is good nothing to worry about. Im still taking fertilaid, second cycle on it. DH has been taking it since July. I have some news regarding the fertilaid, one of my sister's friends and her husband started taking it after I told them about it and she's now pregnant after only a few months of being on it. This gives me renewed hope, fxed that we all get bfps in 2014 !


----------



## KelseyK

I just got put on Metformin... Has anyone taken that?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

KelseyK said:


> I just got put on Metformin... Has anyone taken that?

Ellie Thanks for that. I'm keeping positive!!!


Kelsey yes I was put on it for pcos. I haven't been taking it faithfully as I am trying three months of fertilaid


----------



## KelseyK

Did it work to regulate you AF??


----------



## Ellie Bean

Fertilaid has helped regulate my long cycles. This last cycle on fertilaid was 28 days which is a huge improvement bc my last one was 50 days long before I started the fertilaid.


----------



## KelseyK

Thank you!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

KelseyK said:


> Did it work to regulate you AF??

Mine wasn't that bad were it wasn't regulated. My cycles were always 31-33 days. But it did help with my cramping during ovulation and cycle.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Been watching for a while... Where is everyone??????????? Ms. Bee how are you??????? Elliebean where are you??????


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I go to my appt tomorrow to find out about my lap surgery you guys!!!! Keep me in your prayers!!!! Not feeling that anything happened this cycle!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Hey Barbie, I'm here been having a tough time lately. 4 people have announced their pregnancy in the last week. My sister in law-is prego by accident, DH's cousin, DHs friend from high school is expecting baby#2 and get baby isn't even 2 yet, and then my friend Amber just found out over the weekend and it was only het second month trying that she got pregnant. Just makes me sad and jealous. I'm happy for all of them but still can't help but think why not me. I give up, we're going to see an RE on Jan 30t and have our first consult and see what she thinks. I have to start seeing someone that's actually willing to be proactive and help me. My OBGYN's office has been really difficult to work with and it's been like pulling teeth to get them to help me and I'm done with doing that. Sorry to rant, yesterday was really hard when my friend told meshe was pregnant. She said she was afraid to tell me just makes me feel like the black sheep and nno-one understands except you ladies of course.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ellie I totally understand... My neice had on her fb page yesterday that she wishes her baby wakes up so that she can feel he/she move... I wanted to cry!!! She's only 18... My b/f wasn't even trying and she got preggo with her 2nd... She wishes she didn't.... I'm like, as much as I love kids why is it so hard for me to have another??? In a way I am hoping that I do have endo and that it can be fixed so I actually know what the problem is and can fix it!!!! If I don't then IDK my next step as there is no reason to go with IUI as the egg can't/won't come down to my tubes and an IVF is out of the question. the specialist in Dallas quoted me $7500 and we don't have that extra cash just laying around and it is not 100% that it will work the first time anyway!!! AF is due Tuesday on the 14th... I would be happy if he could do my surgery this week... Which is really doubt he will, but wish I could get it done before AF!!!!:cry:

I'M SO READY FOR MY BFP you guys!!!! I have been soooo emotional this past two weeks it's pathetic... UUUGGGHHH It's going to happen. i keep telling myself that!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

I hear ya Barbie, I hope we all get our bfps soon! DH bought ovaboost and fertile cervical mucous to take along with the fertilaid as he's determined that we're going to get pregnant on our own lol. I appreciate his enthusiasm and support. Trying to stay more positive and not stress too much.


----------



## Momof2TTC

Blackbarbie04 said:


> So, any news Momof2

My doc's nurse told me to call back Wednesday if I haven't heard from her. So, I'm calling tomorrow first thing and if I don't get her- I'm leaving a voicemail saying she can leave the info on my voicemail while I'm at work. I can't wait anymore!

I o'ed within the past few days so I guess we will see what happens! After so many BFN's, I'm not optimistic.


----------



## Momof2TTC

I totally know how you feel. I'm not necessarily jealous- but it just makes me feel like crap that everyone else is pregnant but me. Like I'm totally defective.


----------



## OoOo

Hi ladies. It's only me. No news. Been trying over Christmas but not sure if anything has happened this cycle. No treatments just been going to gym. I've been focusing on gym to keep my mind off of babies. I'm cd 22. I've been having 25 day cycles. This is back to normal for me. So I'll know in a few days. I expect af will arrive :(. Hugs to Barbie and Ellie. Xxx


----------



## Ellie Bean

Momof2TTC said:


> I totally know how you feel. I'm not necessarily jealous- but it just makes me feel like crap that everyone else is pregnant but me. Like I'm totally defective.

Thanks, I'm glad to know it's not just me. My poor hubby had was really good just hugged me while I cried Monday eve.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Thanks OoOo.. I'm also trying to lose some weight, maybe that will help some with my PCOS. I'm trying to get my mind off of it, but there are babies and pregnant women all around me everywhere I turn. I'm glad no one has turned up preggo around my job, well this one girl was but she is down on DCFS side so I may have saw her once a month or so. Having to see one everyday would crush me!!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

I hear ya so far no-one new is pregnant at work but a lady I work with announced she'll be a gma again in July and then yesterday another lady came out and sounded that het first grand baby was just born. I'm happy for them but still hard to take sometimes.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Well I have my lap next thursday at 9:30AM. I have to be there by 8 sooo... They have called me in another round of femara amd Tylenol III to take after the surgery. Gave me a list to follow from the Docs office. i'm excited but my doc thinks it highly unlikely... So I'm getting it done on Thursday and should be able to go back to work on the following Monday or Tuesday. I will upload my list if it lets me!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Hers is my list
 



Attached Files:







20140108_103448.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Ellie Bean

That sounds great Barbie! I hope the lap does the trick for you!


----------



## Aein

Good luck Barbie...


----------



## Momof2TTC

Barbie- Good luck!

AFM: DH's semen analysis came back as normal. So that means the whole problem lies in me. Makes me feel just fantastic....fantastically crappy that is. As we said before, I know he still wants to be with me and he said he has my kids and me so that's all that matters...but I still feel horrible that I'm having such a hard time giving him a baby. :(


----------



## Ellie Bean

Momof2ttc, just remember it's no ones fault. What will be will be and sometimes things happen that are out of control. Keep your head up and have faith.

As for me my ovaboost and fertile CM came in so I'll now be taking those in addition to the regular fertilaid. DH's motility boost and count boost also came in today and he'll be taking those in addition to his fertilaid so I'm really hoping they help his little swimmers make it to my egg. How's everyone else today?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Momof2TTC said:


> Barbie- Good luck!
> 
> AFM: DH's semen analysis came back as normal. So that means the whole problem lies in me. Makes me feel just fantastic....fantastically crappy that is. As we said before, I know he still wants to be with me and he said he has my kids and me so that's all that matters...but I still feel horrible that I'm having such a hard time giving him a baby. :(

Momo I felt the same way, but we have someone who loves us and are patient with us. I keep telling myself just give it time. ?.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Hey ladies! Been away for awhile. Been so busy with work, these pre-schoolers keep me busy, anyway I'm 5dpo didn't bd too much but did manage it around O so who knows. I'm not so much in a rush anymore anyway!
Good luck to all you ladies!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MsBee21niya said:


> Hey ladies! Been away for awhile. Been so busy with work, these pre-schoolers keep me busy, anyway I'm 5dpo didn't bd too much but did manage it around O so who knows. I'm not so much in a rush anymore anyway!
> Good luck to all you ladies!

Ms. Bee how much did you pay for an iui?


----------



## MsBee21niya

Barbie...Since insurance doesn't cover I paid $200


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Was that bc your a military wife or is that the original costs?


----------



## Momof2TTC

I just had some stretchy/sticky pink/yellow CM. I guess I'm starting to spot again so I'm very likely out this month. I hate my body!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Momof2TTC said:


> I just had some stretchy/sticky pink/yellow CM. I guess I'm starting to spot again so I'm very likely out this month. I hate my body!

Could or be implantation? Momof2


----------



## MsBee21niya

Barbie...I think it was because of the insurance we had, then again that could be the price I'm not sure!


----------



## Momof2TTC

Blackbarbie04 said:


> Momof2TTC said:
> 
> 
> I just had some stretchy/sticky pink/yellow CM. I guess I'm starting to spot again so I'm very likely out this month. I hate my body!
> 
> Could or be implantation? Momof2Click to expand...

I'm not sure. Today I had watery CM with red and now it's changed over to brown on the toilet paper so I'm probably just starting my usual AF spotting.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I would love to say I'm having morning sickness symptoms but I think it's the flu! !! Af is due Tuesday, I really hope she stays away and I get my bfp. Last time when I got pregnant with my son I had flu like symptoms. But I am not going to hang on to it this go around.... Not getting any af symptoms as of right now but we shall see! !!


----------



## Momof2TTC

Blackbarbie04 said:


> I would love to say I'm having morning sickness symptoms but I think it's the flu! !! Af is due Tuesday, I really hope she stays away and I get my bfp. Last time when I got pregnant with my son I had flu like symptoms. But I am not going to hang on to it this go around.... Not getting any af symptoms as of right now but we shall see! !!

Fingers are crossed for you!

AFM- My spotting is getting heavier. I'm on cd22 and I ov'ed on cd15-17. This is way to early to be this heavy. I hate my body.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Well Not getting my hopes up too high to be let down but me and the hubby took a family dollar test and see a very faint line. Going to buy a first response today hopefully and take it in the morning or Tuesday morning. I am 12 dpo today. I'm really hoping I get a bfp before this surgery! !!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

That would be awesome Barbie! Sorry to hear that momof2ttc, fx that your cycles get straightened out. As for me I'm cd 15 today waiting to O or else I've just recently Oed but only taking bbt and bding every other day...trying to talk DH into taking me to buy some clear blue smiley opks, but he's being stubborn lol. It's like a 20 min drive to the closest place to buy then so kind of a trip just for those.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Af due tomorrow or Tuesday at the latest! !! Praying hard for a pregnant 1-2weeks!!!
Will be taking it tomorrow! !!!!


----------



## Momof2TTC

Blackbarbie04 said:


> Af due tomorrow or Tuesday at the latest! !! Praying hard for a pregnant 1-2weeks!!!
> View attachment 720467
> Will be taking it tomorrow! !!!!

Fingers crossed for you today! Make sure you update us ASAP! We need a BFP on here, we're going to all start losing hope! LOL!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Bfn :-(


----------



## Ellie Bean

Oh man sorry Barbie! Fxed it's just still to early.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Yeah ellie you are right...

I had to go register for my lap today for Thursday. I had to pay $263.30 for the actual procesdure copay as my insurance requires 80-20... Then, the anesthesia people called me and stated that their required amount is $100 for my co-pay.. So in all that is $363.30 I had to pay... Well I pay the $100 when I check in Thursday... I hope all of this is worth it, I now see what women mean on the forums when they feel like giving up and feel like it stressful. At first, I really didn't get it, but now I am to the point were I am tired of BFN's and procedures and surgeries!!!! So So So tired of it. My boobs have started feeling fuller so now I feel AF is coming near... I have the flu, but the dr gave me some shots today which was another $30 for that appt. He said I should feel better by Thursday!!! They went over the procedure with me. I didn't know I would have legs braces on that blow up an down to keep the circulation moving in my body... I am praying hard for this!!!! I'm just TIRED:cry::sleep: of the ttc business. I never thought as a child that I would be going thru this... I am glad I have the support of my Best friend which will be there the day of my surgery and mostly my Hubby!!!! I always wondered why after so many time me and my ex-husband had unprotected entercourse over 6 years and i didn't get pregnant by him, but just one time with my sons father I got pregnant with him... Makes me feel like I can't fulfill my wifely duties... IDK if this medicine has me so emotional or what...


But thanks for listening...


----------



## OoOo

Momof2TTC said:


> Blackbarbie04 said:
> 
> 
> I would love to say I'm having morning sickness symptoms but I think it's the flu! !! Af is due Tuesday, I really hope she stays away and I get my bfp. Last time when I got pregnant with my son I had flu like symptoms. But I am not going to hang on to it this go around.... Not getting any af symptoms as of right now but we shall see! !!
> 
> Fingers are crossed for you!
> 
> AFM- My spotting is getting heavier. I'm on cd22 and I ov'ed on cd15-17. This is way to early to be this heavy. I hate my body.Click to expand...

Hi I'm the same this month :( cd24 started my af. Well if that's what you call it. Dark old blood for one day. Two tampons not soaked sorry if tmi. Then today I've had slippery mucus and blood streaked. I'm so fed up of my body. I hate it. I wish someone would just take my stupid womb away if it's never going to do its job. Every month I get a bit of hope or a light period and I get my hopes up. :( even though my period was abnormal I'm not testing it just upsets me and I think my body is no longer working. Feel sad


----------



## OoOo

Hi Barbie. I feel sad like you xx I am worried I'm meant to marry my best fried this September. But how can I marry him when I can't give him a child. I keep telling him to call it off and find someone who can give him a child. I've got myself in a rut and sometimes I can see no way out of this :(


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I know how you feel OoOo. I already have one son, but my husband don't have any so I know he REALLY wants one, but he says we will just keep trying.


----------



## OoOo

That's what mine says. But it's been 16 months since my miscarriage at 3 months prey and we haven't got pregnant. I feel so upset and useless. Sorry to be moaning I'm just so down at the mo.


----------



## OoOo

We've been together 5years and had 4 mc. Each time it takes us a year to get preg then we lose our baby :(


----------



## Momof2TTC

Barbie- Hang in there. I think we all feel like giving up. I think the biggest part that annoys me is that I have 2 children (though I had 2 miscarriages- 1 before each child was born), and now I can't even get pregnant, nevermind have another miscarriage. My DF was checked, so it's not him- it's all me...so what the heck changed?!? GRR! 

OoOo- I'm still spotting and it's cd24 today. I've never had such a cycle shorter than 27 days on Clomid. I'm afraid to call my doc and be like "What's going on? Is the Clomid not working now?" because spotting at cd20 isn't going to work. I know how you feel. Our wedding date is creeping closer and I keep thinking that I'm going to end his dream of having a child.

1/15/14 update---AF arrived. 24 day cycle.


----------



## OoOo

Sorry to hear that your at arrive Hun. Wonder why we're getting these weird cycles. I was 24 days too.


----------



## Momof2TTC

I have no idea what happened. My doc is on vacation, so the nurse asked another doc for me--she's bumping my Clomid up to 100mg for this cycle. I'm to have a follow up visit with my doctor when she gets back since I had such a short cycle and I'm to let her know how this next cycle goes.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

He thinks this is what was preventing pregnancy! !! He told my husband he thinks there is a great chance that I should get pregnant right away now and that he removed all that he saw. He explained to them that I would bleed as a period, which I am confused bc I was suppose to start anyway so idk to treat this as a period and start my femara tomorrow or what. So waiting on that call...

Okay AFTERWARDS. ....

Now J_Lynn babaeeeee were not joking about the shoulder pain. I thought it was about to snap in three or four pieces! !! 

When I got home my hubby made me chicken noodle soup. I ate half a bowl took my Tylenol 3s and went to bed. They had given me 5 IV bags for fluids and it took me 3 hours to pee. She said that if I didn't pee she would have to give me a catheter. So I prayed and tried one last time for the 5th time and got it! !! 

I woke up so many times last night having to pee. Honestly over 20 trips to the bathroom. I stopped counting... I believe that I have started my full flow in which he told me that it shouldn't hurry so bad anymore and you guys it doesn't!!! About 8pm the shoulder pain started and I literally cried. I had to raise my arm alive my head for about 15 min. This pain came about every hour for about 4-5 hours. It was worse the very first time tho.

All in all I got about 2 hours of sleep last night. Incision are sore but don't hurt. Incision in my belly button and one below it on my panty line! !! 

The Dr told them I should be A1 today which is day 2. 

So he thinks this is what I needed, I should be pregnant in the next few tries! !! Excited! !! So I did have endometriosis and scar tissue. ?.


----------



## Momof2TTC

Blackbarbie04 said:


> He thinks this is what was preventing pregnancy! !! He told my husband he thinks there is a great chance that I should get pregnant right away now and that he removed all that he saw. He explained to them that I would bleed as a period, which I am confused bc I was suppose to start anyway so idk to treat this as a period and start my femara tomorrow or what. So waiting on that call...
> 
> Okay AFTERWARDS. ....
> 
> Now J_Lynn babaeeeee were not joking about the shoulder pain. I thought it was about to snap in three or four pieces! !!
> 
> When I got home my hubby made me chicken noodle soup. I ate half a bowl took my Tylenol 3s and went to bed. They had given me 5 IV bags for fluids and it took me 3 hours to pee. She said that if I didn't pee she would have to give me a catheter. So I prayed and tried one last time for the 5th time and got it! !!
> 
> I woke up so many times last night having to pee. Honestly over 20 trips to the bathroom. I stopped counting... I believe that I have started my full flow in which he told me that it shouldn't hurry so bad anymore and you guys it doesn't!!! About 8pm the shoulder pain started and I literally cried. I had to raise my arm alive my head for about 15 min. This pain came about every hour for about 4-5 hours. It was worse the very first time tho.
> 
> All in all I got about 2 hours of sleep last night. Incision are sore but don't hurt. Incision in my belly button and one below it on my panty line! !!
> 
> The Dr told them I should be A1 today which is day 2.
> 
> So he thinks this is what I needed, I should be pregnant in the next few tries! !! Excited! !! So I did have endometriosis and scar tissue. ?.

I'm glad it's over for you! And excited to hear that this may be what you need to get a BFP. I've never had this procedure done, but I've had my appendix removed and I recall the shoulder pain. Good news is that it should stop in the next day or 2 once all that extra trapped CO2 gets out.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Thanks bc it is no joke! !!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yay Barbie that's great news!!!!


----------



## OoOo

I'm cd 12 today I've bd on day 7,9,12
Today I had loads of ewcm when I woke up and felt very slippery. This was 4:30 am so I jumped df before he left for work lol. Poor thing
I have 25/26 day cycles so I think I'll ovulate soon. Never felt this slippery before. Going to bd for next few days and just sit back and hope. We had our blood tests yesterday for genetics to see if there's anything causing recurrent miscarriages. Also df has now agreed to do semen sample so I need to arrange that appointment. It's going to be 10 weeks for blood test results so won't know anything yet. Hoping for a BFp before we get results x


----------



## Blackbarbie04

FX OoOo... I'm hoping for a bfp!!!! I am going to buy some internet cheapie's to play around with...


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I am still spotting so hopefully by Thursday it will have been stopped by then. I am on CD 7 today. I had hoped by CD 8 I would have stopped so that I could start BDing, but I guess the surgery still has be spotting b/c I usually stay on my cycle for 5-6 days. Not using EPO this cycle, going to buy preseed and using my CBFM. Going to start BDing EOD starting CD10. Took 5MG of Femara this cycle so I will probably ovulate earlier than usual. Maybe CD 13-14. Have a follow up DR appointment Friday to see what else the DR has to say as everything thta he had said he said to my friend and hubby and I wanted to know some more info on what he actually saw. I am excited this round, but don't want to get my hopes too high, but I feel the eggies growing and I am kind of hoping that he gives me a trigger shot this cycle. Maybe we will talk about it Friday. I know I will have to be monitored in order to give me the trigger...


----------



## OoOo

Thanks Barbie. Fingers crossed for you. Glad your surgery went ok xx


----------



## Ellie Bean

Hey ladies! Sorry been MIA just kinda needed a break. I've started charting on this app called Ovagraph along with fertility friend and the Ovagraph is say I Oed on cd16, but fertility friend is saying cd 20, so I'm either 11dpo or 6dpo....kind of weird that they're different. I decided to get the Ovagraph app bc my DH bought me the Ovacue fertility monitor so I figured that I would go ahead and get the app before the monitor comes in. I'm hoping I'll get a bfp before it comes in but just in case I'll have it if needed.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ellie Bean said:


> Hey ladies! Sorry been MIA just kinda needed a break. I've started charting on this app called Ovagraph along with fertility friend and the Ovagraph is say I Oed on cd16, but fertility friend is saying cd 20, so I'm either 11dpo or 6dpo....kind of weird that they're different. I decided to get the Ovagraph app bc my DH bought me the Ovacue fertility monitor so I figured that I would go ahead and get the app before the monitor comes in. I'm hoping I'll get a bfp before it comes in but just in case I'll have it if needed.

Hey ellie I saw those on Fairhaven website I tried to win one but I didn't. They are expensive. Fx for you


Thanks oooo hoping for that bfp for all of us


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yes they are! That's why I told DH no lol but he said well they're on sale and so it's not that much more than the CBFM...and I just said ok babe lol


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Lol, I understand that!!! GL with it Ma'am!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

So I want going to symptom spot but I can't help it...my breasts feel fuller and more tenet and I have had some slight cramps of and on today...I'm cd26 today so only a few more days and I'll know if they're AF s/s or pregnancy s/s. Praying for the latter.


----------



## Momof2TTC

Done with my Clomid for the month, and just waiting to O. I ordered some IC O strips and they should be here tomorrow or Saturday- I'm cd9 today. I also splurged and spent the $20 on PreSeed. Does anyone here use it?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Momof2TTC said:


> Done with my Clomid for the month, and just waiting to O. I ordered some IC O strips and they should be here tomorrow or Saturday- I'm cd9 today. I also splurged and spent the $20 on PreSeed. Does anyone here use it?

Yes! It helps and you only need a little. I'm going to get some more tomorrow.


----------



## Apdp1020

Hi everyone I'm new here, I started 50mg cloimid today, this is my first round I was on provera which have me the worst cramps of my life. I just purchased the Preseed so hoping for some lucky baby dust this month. You ladies here seem so sweet and so helpful definitely different then I ever seen on any other forums. This is the first forum I've actually joined :)


----------



## Ellie Bean

Welcome Adpd1020! I used pressed this month for the first timeI really like it. But like Barbie said it only takes a little lol. I'm cd 27 today. No sign of AF just tenet breasts...I was working out today and had to hold them a Times bc they were so tender when I was jumping!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Hey APDP!! Welcome!!!!!!!!!

Ellie Bean sounds promising... Hope you get your BFP. I have a follow up appointment with my Doc today at 3, so i get to see in depth what he saw during my surgery last week as I was not in the room when he was telling the hubby what he did!!!! Hope to get some promising news today!!! CD 9 for me today so starting to BD EOD starting tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Usually when taking Femara I ovulate CD15-16 when I took the 2.5, hopefully the 5mg makes me ovulate even sooner!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yay Barbie! How'd your appt go?


----------



## Momof2TTC

APDP- Welcome! I hope Clomid doesn't cause you any nasty side effects. The only thing I had was a slight headache when I was on 50mg. I'm on 100mg now, with zero side effects- WEIRD!

Barbie- How'd your appt go?

AFM- I'm dying to try the PreSeed tonight. DH is tired, but I'm gonna see if I can persuade him since it's cd10 and my plan is cd10, 12, 14 and 16.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Good luck Momof2ttc! That's great you're not having any side effects this round!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

It went great. He told me that I had mild endometriosis. He gave me pictures which I will upload when I get home. 

I had it on my ovaries and tubes. One of my tubes were stuck to my wall. Then in my left ovary I had cysts in which he released some pressure. I also had a huge cysts in front of it which was blocking the ovary from the tube. I will upload each photo separately and explain what's on each photo when I get home. I'm so excited. Oh yeah and he did another hsg and my tubes are fine


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yay that's such great news!!! Fxed this does the trick for you!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

left and right tube shown to be open and dye going through


----------



## Blackbarbie04

the dye was first put into my left tubes. The red dark line you see on my uterus is part of endo that was on me. ?.
 



Attached Files:







20140125_154759-2.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Blackbarbie04

This round portion is the cysts that was in front of my ovary blocking a way for the egg to pass. The red spots are endo that the dr lasered off.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

fluid from draining the cysts


----------



## Blackbarbie04

cyst ovary and uterus the ovary has scar tissue and endo on it.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Wow that's crazy Barbie, good thing they got it all out and made sure it's all open for you!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

him getting ready to burst the cyst and release the pressure


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Yes Ellie he did. Hoping to get it right this time. A bfp is what I'm hoping for this cycle!!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yay I hope so too Barbie!!!


----------



## ajksand

Hi ladies, I am about to start my 2nd cycle of clomid sinc my mc in august . Last cycle was so much like my cycle that I got pregnant last year. Had a ton of side effects so I am super worried about this next cycle since I took 50mg before and now he upped it to 100mg....


----------



## Momof2TTC

ajksand said:


> Hi ladies, I am about to start my 2nd cycle of clomid sinc my mc in august . Last cycle was so much like my cycle that I got pregnant last year. Had a ton of side effects so I am super worried about this next cycle since I took 50mg before and now he upped it to 100mg....

Welcome! I had side effects on 50mg, but so far I've had nothing on 100mg. Do you take it at night? I've always taken it at night so that I don't end up feeling sick and if I do have any side effects I can sleep through them. 

AFM- Couldn't BD on cd10 because DH was exhausted, so I made sure to BD yesterday on cd11. Still waiting on my IC ovulation strips- stupid mail! I'll just have to go buy one at the Dollar Tree for today and hopefully they come in the mail tomrorow.


----------



## ajksand

Momof2TTC said:


> ajksand said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I am about to start my 2nd cycle of clomid sinc my mc in august . Last cycle was so much like my cycle that I got pregnant last year. Had a ton of side effects so I am super worried about this next cycle since I took 50mg before and now he upped it to 100mg....
> 
> Welcome! I had side effects on 50mg, but so far I've had nothing on 100mg. Do you take it at night? I've always taken it at night so that I don't end up feeling sick and if I do have any side effects I can sleep through them.
> 
> AFM- Couldn't BD on cd10 because DH was exhausted, so I made sure to BD yesterday on cd11. Still waiting on my IC ovulation strips- stupid mail! I'll just have to go buy one at the Dollar Tree for today and hopefully they come in the mail tomrorow.Click to expand...


No I just take it in the morning like I do the rest of my meds... My worst side effect is mood swings, vision flashes... I do have hot flashes but they r only at night so don't think it would matter if I moved it to night time. 

I start the 100mg in 2 days so we will see how it goes.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Well it's CD13 for me today. Haven't even gotten a high yet on my monitor so hoping to see a high between CD13-15 and maybe ovulation this weekend. The antibiotics I was on for the flu and the ones they put in me right before surgery gave me a very bad yeast infection. So, it put me behind on BD'ing. I finally managed to BD this morning and from today on I will EOD. Usually with PCOS you have a lot of high fertility day which is the estrogen levels rising, and I usually get my high days starting CD 11. Well, since my surgery and mme taking Metformin I haven't started my high days yet. And usually I have 4 days of high fertility and two peak. So, I will see what this cycle does... Hope to get my highs and peaks soon!!!!


Maybe the surgery and the higher dose of femara will do the trick!!!! Caculator says I will ovulate over the weekend or until Monday!!! Keeping my FX!!!!!!:happydance::flower:


----------



## Ellie Bean

Morning ladies! I'm cd 31 today and I think 11dpo today. I took a first response digital and it was negative. My breasts are more tender than before like if I lean over without a bra on and they kind of hang they get more sore/achey. I'm hoping I'm not out bc today's was negative hopefully just too early. Prob won't test again until Sat if AF hasn't shown by then. How is everyone else?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ellie I guess we were typing at the same time


----------



## Ellie Bean

Blackbarbie04 said:


> Well it's CD13 for me today. Haven't even gotten a high yet on my monitor so hoping to see a high between CD13-15 and maybe ovulation this weekend. The antibiotics I was on for the flu and the ones they put in me right before surgery gave me a very bad yeast infection. So, it put me behind on BD'ing. I finally managed to BD this morning and from today on I will EOD. Usually with PCOS you have a lot of high fertility day which is the estrogen levels rising, and I usually get my high days starting CD 11. Well, since my surgery and mme taking Metformin I haven't started my high days yet. And usually I have 4 days of high fertility and two peak. So, I will see what this cycle does... Hope to get my highs and peaks soon!!!!
> 
> 
> Maybe the surgery and the higher dose of femara will do the trick!!!! Caculator says I will ovulate over the weekend or until Monday!!! Keeping my FX!!!!!!:happydance::flower:

That's great news Barbie! Hopefully the metformin is helping to regulate your cycle better!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Haha I just saw that too Barbie!


----------



## OoOo

Hi girls. Cd18 for me. Bd about 5times through fertile time. Not holding out any hope really as no meds and I still am not getting pregnant. I've kinda accepted it now. I just keep count of days just incase but I've stopped the stressing. I hope you all get your BFp I'll keep you posted I have one cheap test which I will use on cd 23/24. I have 25 day cycles x


----------



## Pinkee

Metformin and some weight loss I got AF!
Same as Ajk.. this is my 2nd time on Clomid, and after a mc. I've been wtt since June.
I start 100 mg tomorrow.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Pinkee said:


> Metformin and some weight loss I got AF!
> Same as Ajk.. this is my 2nd time on Clomid, and after a mc. I've been wtt since June.
> I start 100 mg tomorrow.

I am working on losing some weight as well. I have never weighed this much in my life, and hopefully I can lose some of it before I get my BFP!!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I haven't been taking my metformin religiously. I'm trying to tho...


----------



## Tiffnrick

Hello y'all I'm new to this, this is my first round of clomid 50mg cd3-7 also on metformin 1500 mg for 6 months which helped regulate me from 1 AF a year to a 28 day cycle which is awesome:) . I am currently on cd13 Started having ovary pain 2 days ago mostly while using the bathroom and BD'ing . Started poas cd 9 all negative , but today cd13 received a very strong positive which I have never had one ever!!!!! So I guess I'll ovulate tomm. Hoping this works first time it has gave me bad acne and it makes me so hungry all the time :/


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Tiff it looks like we are cycle buddies... I am on CD14 and received my high today and hopefully my peak tomorrow!!!!!!!!!! FX for the both of us. I have a 32 days cycle!!!

MsBee where are you????????? Hows things agoinnn?????????


----------



## Tiffnrick

Awesome :) it makes it more bearable going through it with someone else. Gives me someone to vent with cause poor DH gets annoyed hearing about all the baby lingo lol hoping this is it for me been trying for a year . I was diagnosed with pcos a lil more then a year ago, but knew I've always had it . Here is my pic from yesterday and today pretty sure it's positive but I've never had one so could be wrong , but I deft called DH at work and I was crying my eyes out :happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Tiffnrick

Btw idk why pic is totally upside down


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Tiffnrick said:


> Btw idk why pic is totally upside down

Yes, ma'am. That is definitely a positive. You use the  face regular ones? I had those and the advanced... They work very well and were all correct, I just had other underlining issues, (endometriosis). Hopefully all the doctors work did the trick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Pinkee said:


> Metformin and some weight loss I got AF!
> Same as Ajk.. this is my 2nd time on Clomid, and after a mc. I've been wtt since June.
> I start 100 mg tomorrow.

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Well I'm out spotting yesterday and today am now light so I'm sure by later today or tomorrow it'll be full flow which sucks but I'm excited to use my ovacue fertility monitor. Hoping this helps with timing bding better to get our bfp. If not I have an appt to see the RE in June the day before my 25 bday...


----------



## Ellie Bean

Tiffnrick said:


> Hello y'all I'm new to this, this is first round of clomid 50mg cd3-7 also on metformin 1500 mg for 6 months which helped regulate me from 1 AF a year to a 28 day cycle which is awesome:) . I am currently on cd13 Started having ovary pain 2 days ago mostly while using the bathroom and BD'ing . Started poas cd 9 all negative , but today cd13 received a very strong positive which I have never had one ever!!!!! So I guess I'll ovulate tomm. Hoping this works first time it has gave me bad acne and it makes me so hungry all the time :/

Welcome! Those definitely look positive...yay for smiley faces! Clomid made me hungry all the time and I had more acne than usual but otherwise no symptoms.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Sorry to hear that Ellie. Maybe the ovacue can be of some help...


----------



## Pinkee

Blackbarbie04 said:


> I haven't been taking my metformin religiousl
> y. I'm trying to tho...

This is the best I've done...three weeks without a missed dose lol.
Woo!


----------



## Ellie Bean

I sure hope so I just wish someone could figure out what's keeping us from getting pregnant...Dh's most recent SA was great and other than his first one being low every other test we've had done had come back normal. Just frustratedI guess but surprisingly I didn't cry yesterday when I started sspotting,I think deep down I knew I wasn't pregnant so I took it better plus I got bfn yesterday morning.


----------



## Tiffnrick

Thanks everyone and it's just hard to believe I might ovulate after never getting a positive looking forward to my first actual tww , sorry about AF showing:/


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I know by having that surgery has changed my hormones as well as a good thing. I am now getting EWCM on my own w/o help of anything. They hubby says he doesn't want to use preseed this cycle and he want to try w/o it, so we are trying with just the natural things. Usually my sides ache when i am getting ready to ovulate, but see that my ovaries were stuck to my sides I see why b/c now the middle of my stomach is aching instead!!!! Excited:happydance: hoping it doesn't take longer than three months and actually hoping to get it right this month!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tiffnrick

Glad everything is looking good for you hoping we both get our bfps


----------



## Momof2TTC

Ellie Bean said:


> I sure hope so I just wish someone could figure out what's keeping us from getting pregnant...Dh's most recent SA was great and other than his first one being low every other test we've had done had come back normal. Just frustratedI guess but surprisingly I didn't cry yesterday when I started sspotting,I think deep down I knew I wasn't pregnant so I took it better plus I got bfn yesterday morning.

I know the annoyance of just not understanding why you can't get pregnant. I have 2 kids, so I CAN have babies. All of a sudden, I can't get pregnant and DH is fine--so what's the problem? It's annoying and heartbreaking all at the same time. You're not alone!

AFM- I haven't had a + O test yet. Maybe I missed the surge? IDK but my temps have been all kinds of wacky this month when they were totally normal on 50mg of Clomid. What the heck?


----------



## Momof2TTC

I'm still totally stumped by my O tests. The very first day I took one (Monday)- it was almost positive. Tuesday- the same. Wednesday and Thursday- the line is barely visible. Today, a darker line again. AGH!?! I don't know if I o'ed or not. FF gives me cd14 as O but if that's true- why the dark line again? So confused. Maybe I'm not going to O at all this month? That'd be a first since I O on my own so I certainly should on 100mg!


----------



## OoOo

No news from me just plodding along. Cd21 for me. Might try test on Monday. Cd23. Only got a cheapie so not really expecting anything. Going to focus on my running at the gym. I have lost 3 stone now. :). I'm 12 stone and feeling much better in myself. Sorry to hear Ellie. I know how you feel xx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

CD16 still high on my cbfm, could have sworn I would have a peak this morning as my ovaries had me up all night. That sounds weird, IK!!! Hopefully in the morning I will have my peak as it's my on day to BD anyway!!! Taking DS to Home Depot tomorrow for the workshop that they have for kids!!! He doesn't know yet, so ready to surprise him. Finish putting his borderpaper up in his room last night. Was going to do my livingroom when I realized I was supposed to have wallpaper paste for mine and had to stop :nope:. Been trying to keep myself busy to take my mind off of ttc. Trying to get my vases ready to sell on Ebay or at a local store, so that's been keeping me busy...


----------



## ajksand

I thought I had avoided the side effects this round of clomid but oh heck no full blown emotional, impatient, frustrated, pimple faced today:( ugh i think I should just stay home & avoid people today.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

yay going to bd in the morning. This is the strip out the smiley now waiting for a peak in the morning on my monitor! !! Hoping and wishing and praying this is my month. Will daily test for pregnancy after I receive my pregnancy test in the mail! !!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Well looks like I ovulated throughout the night bc got a negative this morning. ... So, will bd one last time...


----------



## Momof2TTC

Hoping for the best for you Barbie. 

AFM- I got my crosshairs on FF and it looks like I o'ed on cd14. I only bd on cd11 and 13 so it's not looking good for us with timing this month.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Mofo a day before ovulation is the best date bc it takes 10 hours for thesuperm to go thru the process to be able to penatrate the egg


----------



## OoOo

Tested today bfn. :( cd 24. Expecting af tomorroe


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Confused. Still just high fertility on the monitor and no peak yet... So, my temps are just 97.73 so I'm confused on whether I have ovulated or not yet. I usually ovualate before CD 21-23 so will see what the montior says in the morning...


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Really thinking I had a short LH surge, b/c at the time of the positive my cervix was soft and opened. Now it is closed and is hardening...


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Temp went to 97.70, so I am guessing I have ovulated. Still waiting on tests. They are suppose to be here on the 6th so I will start testing then even though I really don't know how many dpo I am, so with me guessing I will say 3DPO.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Well a blazing positive today! !! Lol my ovaries are kicking my butt!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

left and right ovaries are aching. I would be totally for twins! !!!


----------



## Momof2TTC

Blackbarbie04 said:


> View attachment 729585
> left and right ovaries are aching. I would be totally for twins! !!!

What CD are you on now?


----------



## Momof2TTC

OoOo said:


> Tested today bfn. :( cd 24. Expecting af tomorroe

Did the :witch: show?


----------



## Momof2TTC

What kind of CM do you consider it when it's clear and slippery (but not stretchy) after O? It's not really watery because it doesn't "run" off the TP but it's definitely moist. 

My chart took away my solid coverline because I put watery- LOL. Tested too just to see if the cheapies actually work and give a control line. Obviously it's BFN but they at least work!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I am on CD 21. I believe if I am thinking right, that is around the time I ovulated when I conceived my son...

I started my cycle on Dec. 3, 2007 and conceived him on Dec 24-25. So 25-3 or 24-3 is 21 or 22 so I ovulated around CD 22 when I conceived him... Isn't it something how when we want something to happen we come up with everything to try to make it work!!!! LOL!!!!! Here is the photo of my monitor this morning!!!!:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Blackbarbie04




----------



## Blackbarbie04

Hopefully I ovulate tonight some time!!! Didn't really feel up to doing the deed so had dh watch a video and give me a cup. Added preseed inside me and inside the cup!!! Yeah ik I'm being lazy. But I covered my basis last night so I am good. Hoping top get that high temp in the morning bc my ovaries had me on the floor at work today! !!:cry: checked lh when I got home and was still positive so maybe through the night the eggie will release. FXed everyone! !! Oh yeah got my Internet cheapies in today! !! Ready to poas starting at 3dpo!!!!


----------



## OoOo

Af came. 25 day cycle. I wish I could just go on birth control to stop myself hoping every month :(. Df wouldn't be happy about this. Going to buy my wedding dress Friday, doubt I have to worry about getting pregnant as it really isn't happening for us. I am so fed up and feel I've had enough.


----------



## OoOo

Blackbarbie04 said:


> View attachment 729829

Goodluck Barbie xxx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Dont give up oooo just yet! !!


----------



## Momof2TTC

OoOo said:


> Af came. 25 day cycle. I wish I could just go on birth control to stop myself hoping every month :(. Df wouldn't be happy about this. Going to buy my wedding dress Friday, doubt I have to worry about getting pregnant as it really isn't happening for us. I am so fed up and feel I've had enough.

I know it's hard when you 'hope' even though you tell yourself there is no chance. Be happy about buying your dress- enjoy your wedding preparations. Try not to let the upset of TTC ruin your excitement. Do you think a few months of BC would help regulate your cycle? I know sometimes they suggest going on it if you have a few months to 'waste' to regulate and once you come off- it may be easier.


----------



## Momof2TTC

Blackbarbie04 said:


> Hopefully I ovulate tonight some time!!! Didn't really feel up to doing the deed so had dh watch a video and give me a cup. Added preseed inside me and inside the cup!!! Yeah ik I'm being lazy. But I covered my basis last night so I am good. Hoping top get that high temp in the morning bc my ovaries had me on the floor at work today! !!:cry: checked lh when I got home and was still positive so maybe through the night the eggie will release. FXed everyone! !! Oh yeah got my Internet cheapies in today! !! Ready to poas starting at 3dpo!!!!

I POAS'ed yesterday but only to check and see if my cheapies were 'good'. LOL at giving DH a cup and mixing it with Preseed. Never thought of that, but it's a pretty good idea!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Heyyyy ladies I know it's been awhile since I've been on, a lot has happened. Firstly found out my mom may have throat cancer. Secondly, I finally decided to get rid of this no good husband of mine and be with who truly makes me happy so getting ready to file my divorce and just maybe this is what GOD has for me to get that BFP! Good luck to you all ladies!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ms. Bee I'm so sorry, but I actually know exactly how you feel. I am so so so happy I did not have child by my first husband bc I would be extremely depressed. I'm sorry you have to go thru this, but what God has for you it is for you! !! I've been really worried about you! !! I'll be praying for you and don't be a stranger! !!!


----------



## Momof2TTC

MsBee21niya said:


> Heyyyy ladies I know it's been awhile since I've been on, a lot has happened. Firstly found out my mom may have throat cancer. Secondly, I finally decided to get rid of this no good husband of mine and be with who truly makes me happy so getting ready to file my divorce and just maybe this is what GOD has for me to get that BFP! Good luck to you all ladies!

So sorry you're going through a divorce, but there certainly is life after divorce and it's WONDERFUL! I always believe that everything happens for God's reason- and maybe you not conceiving was because He knew this was coming! :hugs:


----------



## Momof2TTC

Pretty bummed out here even though I keep telling myself not to get my hopes up. Temp was up to 98.6 this AM at 10DPO and I got a blazing BFN. :( I only have 2 cycles of Clomid left and I'm losing hope.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Momof2TTC said:


> Pretty bummed out here even though I keep telling myself not to get my hopes up. Temp was up to 98.6 this AM at 10DPO and I got a blazing BFN. :( I only have 2 cycles of Clomid left and I'm losing hope.


Why do you only have two cycles left? Don't give up hope just yet... 10 DPO is still early...


AFM been cramping on and off all day on my right side so don't know what is actually going on... Could be ovulating or .... IDK, but hoping that this is my month. If not we are taking off 3 months with just fertilitea as my doc said he wants me to do 3 months w/o meds...


----------



## Ellie Bean

Hey everyone! Been trying to get things straight and not be so depressed and its really working. I've been using my Ovacue fertility monitor I'm only on cd10 so nothing exciting yet. Sorry that AF came OoOo. I also want to thank everyone for their kind words and support, it's so nice to have people to talk to that actually understand. Fxed Momof2ttc! Barbie thinking of you and hope this is your month! Also OoOo you should take your time and enjoy the wing planning and dress shopping this is a special time for you so take advantage of it! MsBee I'm glad you're doing what makes you happy and I hope God had been guiding you through this journey do you can have children with the right guy


----------



## Momof2TTC

Blackbarbie04 said:


> Momof2TTC said:
> 
> 
> Pretty bummed out here even though I keep telling myself not to get my hopes up. Temp was up to 98.6 this AM at 10DPO and I got a blazing BFN. :( I only have 2 cycles of Clomid left and I'm losing hope.
> 
> 
> Why do you only have two cycles left? Don't give up hope just yet... 10 DPO is still early...
> 
> 
> AFM been cramping on and off all day on my right side so don't know what is actually going on... Could be ovulating or .... IDK, but hoping that this is my month. If not we are taking off 3 months with just fertilitea as my doc said he wants me to do 3 months w/o meds...Click to expand...

It's not suggested that you use Clomid for more than 6 months. Something about increasing the risk of cancer. I guess the best news that I've gotten this cycle is that I have not had any spotting yet and it's cd24--I beat my 'record' of cd23.


----------



## Fallen8905

Heya ladies!

I am about to start my first round of clomid. I have been put on 50mg. The problem is I am on cd41 and still no af! I have just took a hpt which was neg! 

The doctor gave me some tablets to take on cd42 if I have a bfn! They will apparently help bring my af along so I don't have to have a long cycle.

I really want to start them today as fed up of waiting! Do you think taking them a day early will be stupid?

Thanks xx


----------



## Momof2TTC

Fallen8905 said:


> Heya ladies!
> 
> I am about to start my first round of clomid. I have been put on 50mg. The problem is I am on cd41 and still no af! I have just took a hpt which was neg!
> 
> The doctor gave me some tablets to take on cd42 if I have a bfn! They will apparently help bring my af along so I don't have to have a long cycle.
> 
> I really want to start them today as fed up of waiting! Do you think taking them a day early will be stupid?
> 
> Thanks xx

I've never been in that situation but I don't see what difference 1 day would make to bring on a cycle. Welcome to the group!


----------



## Momof2TTC

Spotting has started this AM. At least it held off until 11dpo this time, that gives me a decent LP without it. This is our 14 cycle fail. :(


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Welcome Fallen. ?.

momof as I sit here thinking, I think my lp is only 10 days. If I have a 32 cd and I ovulated on cd 23 I only have 9 to 10 days before my cycle is suppose to start again.....


----------



## Momof2TTC

Blackbarbie04 said:


> Welcome Fallen. ?.
> 
> momof as I sit here thinking, I think my lp is only 10 days. If I have a 32 cd and I ovulated on cd 23 I only have 9 to 10 days before my cycle is suppose to start again.....

I had a short LP with spotting before I started the Clomid. I had 25-26 day cycles but didn't O until 16-17. Apparently they want it to be 10+ days. This cycle- I'm spotting but I'm on cd27 and ovulated on cd14. It's so frustrating.


----------



## Momof2TTC

It's amazing what can put you into tears when TTC. Today, I called my doc to find out if she wanted me to have a follow up or if i am just to take the Clomid til I can't take it anymore. The lady from billing who called me back was kind of not nice- I was under the impression that the HSG would be $625. Well, she informed me that is the hospital fee and my doc charges $3xx.00. So that's almost $1000 for an HSG. I don't have insurance that covers any of it--it would be all OOP. I think I'm crying because she was just so nasty about it- and also because I can't spend $1000 on it right now when I have 2 kids who need my money.


----------



## Ellie Bean

I hear you momof2ttc...My hsg was almost $600 out of pocket and they're letting us do a payment plan. So far it hasn't made a difference but this is only my third cycle since the hsg and they say the first 6 months after are the most fertile. I'm still waiting to see if that is true, so far no luck for us. I'm now on my third month of fertilaid and my second month taking the ovaboost and fertile CM so we'll see if they start to make a difference. I've had more regularly length cycles since starting the fertilaid which is a plus but still not pregnant. Only 4 months until our appt with the RE, I hope we're pregnant before then but if not at least we've got the appt and a plan.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Momof2TTC said:


> It's amazing what can put you into tears when TTC. Today, I called my doc to find out if she wanted me to have a follow up or if i am just to take the Clomid til I can't take it anymore. The lady from billing who called me back was kind of not nice- I was under the impression that the HSG would be $625. Well, she informed me that is the hospital fee and my doc charges $3xx.00. So that's almost $1000 for an HSG. I don't have insurance that covers any of it--it would be all OOP. I think I'm crying because she was just so nasty about it- and also because I can't spend $1000 on it right now when I have 2 kids who need my money.

Momof2- Do you not have any insurance? I don't have fertility insurance, but with my BCBS I only paid $25 coppay and I had to pay on an old bill I had at the hospital in order for them to let me go ahead with the process!!! I think in all that day I paid like $70 something... have you checked with your insurance co.?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ellie what does RE mean?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Oh nm I got it ellie


----------



## Momof2TTC

Blackbarbie04 said:


> Momof2TTC said:
> 
> 
> It's amazing what can put you into tears when TTC. Today, I called my doc to find out if she wanted me to have a follow up or if i am just to take the Clomid til I can't take it anymore. The lady from billing who called me back was kind of not nice- I was under the impression that the HSG would be $625. Well, she informed me that is the hospital fee and my doc charges $3xx.00. So that's almost $1000 for an HSG. I don't have insurance that covers any of it--it would be all OOP. I think I'm crying because she was just so nasty about it- and also because I can't spend $1000 on it right now when I have 2 kids who need my money.
> 
> Momof2- Do you not have any insurance? I don't have fertility insurance, but with my BCBS I only paid $25 coppay and I had to pay on an old bill I had at the hospital in order for them to let me go ahead with the process!!! I think in all that day I paid like $70 something... have you checked with your insurance co.?Click to expand...

My insurance covers absolutely nothing other than preventative care and of course maternity/delivery. I just found out today that the total is going to be $762. We must pre-pay for it, they won't even schedule til I've paid them the full amount. They won't transfer the order to another facility that's cheaper either- I'd have to switch doctors to have it done elsewhere--which would mean another consultation fee. So, our TTC days are over for a while. I can't afford that right now while planning my wedding and I'm not going to waste the last 2 cycles I can take of Clomid when we don't know if my tubes are open. I'd rather save it and take 2 after I've had the HSG.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Momof2TTC said:


> Blackbarbie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momof2TTC said:
> 
> 
> It's amazing what can put you into tears when TTC. Today, I called my doc to find out if she wanted me to have a follow up or if i am just to take the Clomid til I can't take it anymore. The lady from billing who called me back was kind of not nice- I was under the impression that the HSG would be $625. Well, she informed me that is the hospital fee and my doc charges $3xx.00. So that's almost $1000 for an HSG. I don't have insurance that covers any of it--it would be all OOP. I think I'm crying because she was just so nasty about it- and also because I can't spend $1000 on it right now when I have 2 kids who need my money.
> 
> Momof2- Do you not have any insurance? I don't have fertility insurance, but with my BCBS I only paid $25 coppay and I had to pay on an old bill I had at the hospital in order for them to let me go ahead with the process!!! I think in all that day I paid like $70 something... have you checked with your insurance co.?Click to expand...
> 
> My insurance covers absolutely nothing other than preventative care and of course maternity/delivery. I just found out today that the total is going to be $762. We must pre-pay for it, they won't even schedule til I've paid them the full amount. They won't transfer the order to another facility that's cheaper either- I'd have to switch doctors to have it done elsewhere--which would mean another consultation fee. So, our TTC days are over for a while. I can't afford that right now while planning my wedding and I'm not going to waste the last 2 cycles I can take of Clomid when we don't know if my tubes are open. I'd rather save it and take 2 after I've had the HSG.Click to expand...


Oh no!!!! How long are you putting it off?


----------



## Momof2TTC

Blackbarbie04 said:


> Momof2TTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackbarbie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momof2TTC said:
> 
> 
> It's amazing what can put you into tears when TTC. Today, I called my doc to find out if she wanted me to have a follow up or if i am just to take the Clomid til I can't take it anymore. The lady from billing who called me back was kind of not nice- I was under the impression that the HSG would be $625. Well, she informed me that is the hospital fee and my doc charges $3xx.00. So that's almost $1000 for an HSG. I don't have insurance that covers any of it--it would be all OOP. I think I'm crying because she was just so nasty about it- and also because I can't spend $1000 on it right now when I have 2 kids who need my money.
> 
> Momof2- Do you not have any insurance? I don't have fertility insurance, but with my BCBS I only paid $25 coppay and I had to pay on an old bill I had at the hospital in order for them to let me go ahead with the process!!! I think in all that day I paid like $70 something... have you checked with your insurance co.?Click to expand...
> 
> My insurance covers absolutely nothing other than preventative care and of course maternity/delivery. I just found out today that the total is going to be $762. We must pre-pay for it, they won't even schedule til I've paid them the full amount. They won't transfer the order to another facility that's cheaper either- I'd have to switch doctors to have it done elsewhere--which would mean another consultation fee. So, our TTC days are over for a while. I can't afford that right now while planning my wedding and I'm not going to waste the last 2 cycles I can take of Clomid when we don't know if my tubes are open. I'd rather save it and take 2 after I've had the HSG.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no!!!! How long are you putting it off?Click to expand...

Either until I have enough money to pay for the HSG or maybe forever if I can't justify spending that kind of money when I have 2 children to provide for. :cry:


----------



## Blackbarbie04

5DPO today. Nothing really to report. Head is stuffy, feel like I have a cold so... Temp had dropped yesterday to 97.73 Then went back up this morning to 98.40 so hoping that means somthing... Although I had a 98.40 the day I started my cycle last month so...:shrug: Really hoping and praying that I can give the hubby a wrapped box with a clearblue pregnancy test inside that says pregnant on the 20th of this month which is his birthday!!! I'm praying all throughout the day and and night for this miracle!!! This month marks a year that we have been TTC!!!! My cycle is due 2/18/14 so, we will see!!!!!


----------



## Fallen8905

I have just took my last provera last night so hopefully my af will be here soon so I can start taking my clomid! How long does it usually take for af to come?


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm sorry I'm no help fallen I've never taken proverbs.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

5 to 10 days Fallen

you guys look still praying it sticks! !!!
hubby bday on the 20th praying I can show him a clear blue PREGNANT


----------



## Blackbarbie04




----------



## Fallen8905

Blackbarbie04 said:


> 5 to 10 days Fallen
> 
> you guys look still praying it sticks! !!!
> View attachment 733867
> hubby bday on the 20th praying I can show him a clear blue PREGNANT

Thanks! 

And I can see a line! I hope its a sticky!!:thumbup:


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Hallelujah


first response


----------



## Fallen8905

yay! congrats hun!!


----------



## OoOo

Blackbarbie04 said:


> Hallelujah
> 
> 
> View attachment 734077
> first response

This is so brilliant Barbie. I am stoked for you xxx


----------



## Fallen8905

Yay! I have started spotting brownish colour though but af should be here soon! I can't wait I am so excited to start clomid!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Blackbarbie04 said:


> Hallelujah
> 
> 
> View attachment 734077
> first response

OMG Barbie!!!!!! Congratulations :) eek I'm so happy for you


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm 3dpo today. We've been using the ovacue fertility monitor this cycle and it has been amazing. It gave me a 7 day time frame before O that helped us to know when I was most fertile and then it knew the exact day of O according to the vaginal sensor reading. This all lined up perfectly with my temps on fertility friend and I had great CM this cycle after taking the fertilaid fertile CM and Ovaboost for the last few months. Really hoping that we'll get a bfp in the next 10 days and finally end this ttc madness. DH has also been taking fertilaid for men count boost and motility boost since July and his last S.A. was great. We're so ready for this I'm just hopping that with the new monitor bbt and pressed maybe it'll finally work. Sorry for the kind of long message seeing Barbies bfp gives me hope!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Fallen8905 said:


> Yay! I have started spotting brownish colour though but af should be here soon! I can't wait I am so excited to start clomid!!

Good luck fallen!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Hey ladies! I've been reading the comments and got emotional for Barbie! Congrats Barbie!!! So happy for you! When are you scheduling an appointment?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MsBee21niya said:


> Hey ladies! I've been reading the comments and got emotional for Barbie! Congrats Barbie!!! So happy for you! When are you scheduling an appointment?

My doc won't see me until 8 weeks so my appointment is March 17 @2. I have my ultrasound before I go see my doc the same day.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ms. Bee I can't even believe it. I'm telling the hubby Thursday on his birthday!!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Ok Barbie! It was that surgery that did the trick. I am too happy for you! What a great present for the hubby. What all did you do this month to conceive?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MsBee21niya said:


> Ok Barbie! It was that surgery that did the trick. I am too happy for you! What a great present for the hubby. What all did you do this month to conceive?

5mg of femara, pre-seed. Hubby was taking countboost and fertilaid but I believe it was God and the surgery that did it!!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Amen Barbie! That's exactly what it is! I'm happy for you. Wish it were me, but I'm so happy one of us finally got that BFP!


----------



## labgal

Hi clomid ladies :) I figured I would join in on the discussion as I am beginning clomid next month (or whenever I get my period. I have PCOS so my cycles are unpredictable but typically 38-48 days.) Any advise on expectations? Should I anticipate being an even more moody monster than I already can be? Have many of you seen success with clomid or is it more likely that more aggressive treatment will be needed?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

labgal said:


> Hi clomid ladies :) I figured I would join in on the discussion as I am beginning clomid next month (or whenever I get my period. I have PCOS so my cycles are unpredictable but typically 38-48 days.) Any advise on expectations? Should I anticipate being an even more moody monster than I already can be? Have many of you seen success with clomid or is it more likely that more aggressive treatment will be needed?

Hi Labgal!!! Welcome-I was on Clomid from Feb 2013-October 2013. I didn't like the side effects at all. I had mood swings, hot flashes and horrible cramping. I asked my doc to switch me to Femara after the many months of a BFN!!! I went on Femara for Nov 2013-Jan 2013. I had laproscopic surgery on Jan 16th in which one of my ovaries were stuck to the wall of my utereus. i had a golf size cyst in front of one of my ovaries and I had several large cysts from PCOS that he punctured for me. I also found out I had endometriosis in which is took out. The same cycle I got my BFP which was the day after V day!!!!! If I wouldn't have had the surgery I never would have known. We were looking into IUI in the next few months b/c we knew we couldn't afford IVF. But, through all of that and PRAYING HARD One year later after the stressful TTC road I got my BFP!!!! I think I started on this thread in April 2013.


----------



## Apdp1020

Hey ladies I am waiting AF to the I start round 2 of clomid. The mood swings and emotions are killing me ladies, is this happening to Any others.


----------



## OoOo

Hi all. My af due first march. I think I've ovulated. Got sore nipples. Doubt I'll be lucky so just waiting for af really. 25 day cycle is the norm for me. Don't really want to be pregnant as I have brought my wedding dress f


----------



## OoOo

just couldn't face going on birth control. It made me feel so sad to think we could prevent and take any chance of having a baby away. But I am slowly losing hope. Every month is the same. And I am making myself feel so ill and depressed. :(


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Don't lose hope OoOo


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Finally got a chance to use one


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yay Barbie! Love seeing the digital read out. I'm 5dpo so pressing very hard this is our month. I Oed on Valentine's Day so we do get our bfp we'll call it our Valentine's Day baby lol.


----------



## Momof2TTC

Congrats Barbie! So tell us about how it went when you told your DH!

OoOo- I can't face the idea of going on BC either. I know it would 'help' get my body straightened back out if it's a hormonal issue but then you just know there's not even a shred of hope. And I also fear that it may cause more harm than good because then not only do I have x amounts of month ON the BC, I'd have x amounts of months to regulate my body coming back off of it. 

Ellie- Fingers crossed for you.

AFM- I've been in touch with another doctor and they are willing to code my first appointment as a pregnancy counseling so that my insurance may cover it. I think I might throw my 'annual' visit in with that appointment as well. If I go this route, I may be able to have the HSG done for a better price, since I will be able to make payments on it instead of paying all of it up front. Cd10 right now, we'll BD during fertile time but I didn't take Clomid so I don't have high hopes of pregnancy.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Momof2TTC said:


> Congrats Barbie! So tell us about how it went when you told your DH!
> 
> OoOo- I can't face the idea of going on BC either. I know it would 'help' get my body straightened back out if it's a hormonal issue but then you just know there's not even a shred of hope. And I also fear that it may cause more harm than good because then not only do I have x amounts of month ON the BC, I'd have x amounts of months to regulate my body coming back off of it.
> 
> Ellie- Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> AFM- I've been in touch with another doctor and they are willing to code my first appointment as a pregnancy counseling so that my insurance may cover it. I think I might throw my 'annual' visit in with that appointment as well. If I go this route, I may be able to have the HSG done for a better price, since I will be able to make payments on it instead of paying all of it up front. Cd10 right now, we'll BD during fertile time but I didn't take Clomid so I don't have high hopes of pregnancy.


He had tears in his eyes.

I taped all the tests I had taken on the mirror in the bathroom, b/c I know he goes to the bathroom right after he comes home at night from school. He went in the bathroom, came in the bedroom and asked why I was smiling. I said no reason. He then said well let me go take a shower, I said your clothes are already ready for you on the sink. He went back in the bathroom, came back out and said let me put my phone on the charger. And he said, why are you still smiling, I said ARE YOU SLOW?????? WHAT"S WRONG WITH YOU!?!?!?!?! He said what are you talking about. Am I missing something. I said YES!!!!!!! So, he glanced down the hall and the mirror reflected in his eye and he ran to the bathroom and came back to the bedroom laughing screaming and almost crying!!! He said, "you told me you started your cycle today" I said I know, I just wanted you to be surprised!!!! 

SO all in all, he is so excited.

He couldn't sleep none that night, left the next morning with the trash in the livingroom that he was suppose to take outside and left his lunch on the couch. his mind was just on his baby!!!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

How awesome Barbie! So happy for you guys!


----------



## OoOo

Hi girls. 
Today my fiance finally did his semen sample. I just got back from rushing it to lab in my bra lol. He finally agreed to do it cos of the stress of baby making was causing me and upset. Even if his sperm are ok which I think they are. We've been pregnant 4 times. :( but atleast ruling him out will allow me to be treated further as they were refusing any more fertility treatment without him doing his test so I am really thankful. Had to help him out very unromantic but I'm feeling happy that he's done it. Afm I'm cd 20. Expecting af in 5 days. Last two nights / morning I been waking up boiling. So who knows xx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

That's great news Oooo!!! Hope it comes back great!!!

Ellie- Any news yet?????? 10 dpo today right??????

Countdown to my ultrasound!!! 21 days!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OoOo

Can't wait for your ultrasound news Barbie xxx Ellie were close in dates. Fingers crossed for us both xx. Hope everyone else is ok. I feel like a great weight has been lifted now fiance has done his sample. Just hoping they will further treat me now. Fingers crossed. Maybe I need that thing you had done Barbie.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

OoOo I got pregnant the same exact cycle!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yup I'm 10dpo today still spotting since 7dpo so not sure what's going on if it could still be implantation or if its just pre AF spotting. I'm not supposed to start until at least Wed. How are you feeling Barbie?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Tonight my stomach is hurting at the top. I think I did too much getting up and down off the floor. I'm nauseated tonight. But lm glad and thankful to be preggo. I just got my implementation bleeding yesterday. So, mine would have been 7 days after my cycle was supposed to start. My body is wacko


----------



## OoOo

Take it easy Barbie. Has the bleeding stopped. Xx


----------



## OoOo

Ellie Bean said:


> Yup I'm 10dpo today still spotting since 7dpo so not sure what's going on if it could still be implantation or if its just pre AF spotting. I'm not supposed to start until at least Wed. How are you feeling Barbie?

That does sound odd Ellie. Hope your ok. I'm due af on Saturday. It prob be right on time has been last 4 cycles. 25 day to the dot!!! I probably won't even buy a test.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Yes, it was just a string of old blood. Didn't sleep well last night. Cramping on my lower left side and higher right side so maybe just growing pains idk... Or maybe twins.... I would be psyched for twins! !!


----------



## OoOo

Or triplets:) glad your ok. Rest up though :) thinking of you xx


----------



## Ellie Bean

Thanks ladies the spotting has lessened considerably but not completely gone. Breasts are very tender. Today is day 28 for me 11dpo think I'm going to test tom temp is still well above coverline. That'd be so great to have multiples Barbie!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Yes, multiple meaning 2!!!!!! LOL, you guy's I don't know what I'd do with 3 LOL!!!!! I would have to quit my job and be a stay at home mom. I honestly have a feeling it's more than one tho. I will find out March 17th.

Ellie, so you are testing in the morning? I tested the theory about temps while preggo and mine have stayed in the 98s since I got my positive!!! Let us know!!!!! FXed

I do know when I get home this evening I am doing a few chores then off in the bed I go. I may not go to sleep, but I am going to get in the bed!!!

I left my vitamins in the car over the weekend and they are the gummy kind... Well, now I have a bottle of just gummy. Have to go back to Wal-Mart to get me some more tonight!!! Uggghhh!!! 

These 20 days are taking forever to come, trying to be patient, but I am a very impatient person!!! I'm working on it, I know I will need it now with two kids. My one gives me a run for it already.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Well I was going to test but didn't make it to the store after work today. So I've decided if by Friday I'm still spotting but no sign of AF I'll go buy a test or maybe I'll start by then.


----------



## Kezmama

Hi Ladies it's been so long since I've written but I keep checking in occasionally...well I'm really happy to say that I'm finally pregnant 12 weeks 5 days we had our scan today and have a very healthy baby!!
For those of you that know my background I have a healthy 3 year old, but since then we've had 5 miscarriages and 2 very painful years :( 1 year of clomid but finally we did injectables, trigger, pregnayl after ovulation Clexane and progesterone up until today... I've been very sick even in hospital on an IV!!! But I am very grateful!!! Don't give up hope ladies miracles do finally happen x


----------



## OoOo

Congrats Hun. Really pleased your doing well. Xxx I have a appointment for specialist in a months time to get blood results and fiance sperm analysis. Hoping for some answers xx


----------



## OoOo

I'm cd 22 out of 25 today. I have been feeling nausea for last two days. Unsure what's going on. Might get a test on Friday. I'm due af Saturday. I prob shouldn't test but I do feel sick and this is unusual for me.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Fx OoOo


----------



## OoOo

I doubt I'll be that lucky though. :( I want to get a test but I doubt it will show anything cos of 25 day cycle. I doubt I am anyway. I just hate these last few days waiting when babies is all that's I can think about


----------



## xxx_faithful

Anyone take provera to induce your period? Currently ttc baby #2, however the medication is not responding and not bringing on a period. I have tried lydia pinkham, vitex, and 2x rounds of provera. 

Does anyone know of a stronger dosage or brand that works?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

No, provera always brought mine on within 7 days.


----------



## OoOo

I'm cd23/25. Still nausea. Going to get a few tests today just to occupy myself x


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm 13 dpo today longest luteal phase so far. Still spotting tho. I havent tested may go to dollar general after work and buy a few tests if still nothing by later this afternoon and then will test tom. My bbt is still high tho. I wish I could figure out how to post my chart so I could get your guy's input


----------



## Ellie Bean

OoOo I hope we both are pleasantly surprised and get bfps this cycle.


----------



## OoOo

I hope we do Ellie. Fingers crossed. I haven't bought any yet but will get some tests on way home.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

18 more days!!!!:happydance: I swear I am spreading already. As I am 5 weeks behind... I will start my tummy shots today at 6 weeks!!! I think my ticker will show me at 6 weeks tomorrow or Saturday...


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yay how exciting Barbie! 14 dpo today still spotting bought a test will take tomorrow morning and going for a bfp!


----------



## Ellie Bean

When will you test OoOo?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Hope u get it ellie


----------



## OoOo

Didn't test. Af turned up on cd 25 :( 
It's been over a year since our mc nearly 1 1/2 years. I don't think this is ever going to happen. Maybe I should accept it instead of going through this hell every month.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

OoOo said:


> Didn't test. Af turned up on cd 25 :(
> It's been over a year since our mc nearly 1 1/2 years. I don't think this is ever going to happen. Maybe I should accept it instead of going through this hell every month.

Dont give up OoOo it'll happen! !!


----------



## Ellie Bean

OoOo I'm right there with you AF showed up this morning for sure so i guess i just had a weird cycle with all the spotting. Don't give up OoOo. I have a very inspirational story for us ladies struggling with infertility... my husband's cousin and her husband have been ttc for 4 years. They've undergone IUI and IVF multiple times without success. They had decided in Dec they would try one last cycle and then they'd have to be done for financial and emotional reasons well a few weeks before there scheduled appt she wasn't feeling right so she took a home pregnancy test and it was positive. She went back to the store and bought one of every brand and all of them were positive! They were told they had a 1% chance of getting pregnant naturally on their own without assistance and it happened for them so it can happen to any of us. So please don't lose the hope anyone! I know it sucks and its hard I never thought I'd be in this situation either but we have to stay strong and help each other. Also I read a really great book called every drunken cheerleader why not me...I'd highly recommend it. It helped me to better understand my feelings and gave me hope.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Well i went and saw my OBGYN today and he's starting me on clomid again at 150 mg on days 4-8 since today is day 4. I'm really hoping this works. He said if it doesn't work then he we need to try IUI.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ellie are you using preseed? I think that helped me out!!! Actually, me and the buddy didn't actually BD my fertile days, I used a cup and preseed and got my bfp!!! Crazy isnt' it???? I was hurting soo bad that it hurt me to bd. So, try pressed as I know I do not make a whole lot of ewcm on my own... I had cloudy mucus...

I also laid on a pillow, I accidently fell asleep on the pillow and woke up in the middle of the night to get off.

Called in to my doc office today to see if it's okay to take Iron, B complex and Vitamin D 5000 along with my prenatal vitamins as I am extremely tired. I can't hardly do anything I am so tired:sleep::sleep::sleep:... But, when I get home I can't fall asleep, but it's just a continous tiresome feeling that I can't shake...:shrug::wacko:


----------



## Ellie Bean

Thanks for that info Barbie. We do have some preseed at home so we'll use it th is cycle. So far no symptoms from the high dose of clomid which makes me happy! :) I'm posting so hard that this will be it this will be the cycle...I just want it so much. That stinks that you're so tired but I'm glad you've got good strong hormone symptoms :)


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I never thought of it that way, I guess that is a +, but I need something...


----------



## Ellie Bean

Lol ya my friend that's due Sept 5 had been supper sick and tired and just feels bad ask the time abd Dr said that's good means you've got good hormones and left it at that lol not quite wgat she wanted to hear but he did give het some zofran


----------



## Momof2TTC

Ellie- Have you had a HSG done? 

I'm 95% positive progesterone is my issue. I started spotting at cd19 on a cycle without Clomid. I'm waiting for AF to arrive now.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Momof2ttc i have had an hsg... back in Oct. The clomid is supposed to help with the progesterone and lengthen the luteal phase too... right?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ellie Bean said:


> Momof2ttc i have had an hsg... back in Oct. The clomid is supposed to help with the progesterone and lengthen the luteal phase too... right?

Not necessarily. Clomid helps increase the estrogen levels so that the lh levels will peak. Clomid has nothing to do with progesterone!, that's why some drs prescribe progesterone to take after the Clomid.


----------



## Momof2TTC

Ellie Bean said:


> Momof2ttc i have had an hsg... back in Oct. The clomid is supposed to help with the progesterone and lengthen the luteal phase too... right?

I was just wondering about the HSG since your doc had siad that if 150mg didn't work, you'd need to try IUI. Thought maybe there was a blockage. Glad to hear you got it done and there's not!

I take Clomid to make my ovulation stronger (produce better quality eggs essentially) so that my progesterone is then adequate. On Clomid, I end up with a 27 day cycle, without I'm usually 24-25. I haven't had my HSG done yet, need to come up with the funds to do it so I haven't taken Clomid this cycle. We are selling our other house in April though so I should have the funds from not having to pay that mortgage too in order to have it done.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Ya I totally understand about the payment for hsg...we're still paying on mine. Nope no blockages and he was hoping for a good strong ovulation for us too and I'm hoping for more than one egg :)


----------



## MsBee21niya

Hey ladies! So I've been reading all your stories, but had nothing new to say so I just read. Well after considering and trying to do whats right I came back to my DH this following Tuesday. He has a lot to prove, but I feel like GOD didn't want me to go through with the divorce (although I did file it) and in my mind I needed to forgive and maybe just maybe my BFP will come, so next mnth I'm going to be starting femara and preseed (unmonitored since I just got back here I don't have a doc so I'm doing it myself) So Barbie how did you do with taking yours? Days? Was it 5mg?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MsBee21niya said:


> Hey ladies! So I've been reading all your stories, but had nothing new to say so I just read. Well after considering and trying to do whats right I came back to my DH this following Tuesday. He has a lot to prove, but I feel like GOD didn't want me to go through with the divorce (although I did file it) and in my mind I needed to forgive and maybe just maybe my BFP will come, so next mnth I'm going to be starting femara and preseed (unmonitored since I just got back here I don't have a doc so I'm doing it myself) So Barbie how did you do with taking yours? Days? Was it 5mg?

Hey MS. BEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The last month I took it in which I got my bfp I did 5mg. Honestly MsBee, I didn't even BD as I was hurting so bad when i got ready to ovulate. I used a cup and preseed and that did the trick!!! I took mine at night before I went to bed so that I wouldn't have to face the se during the day. I also propped myself on a pillow after inserting the cup. So, if you are not using a cup after intercourse it's good to prop on a pillow. I actually ovulated on CD23 about the same time I ovulated when I got preggo with my son. I thought I wasn't going ovulate that cycle b/c usually I ovulate around CD 13-18. So I had called it a bust anyway!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

AFM...

10 More days!!!!!!!!!

Cramping on and off here and there... I get really nauseated in the morning still and later on in the evening. I guess Baby wants me to eat around 12-1AM b/c I can't sleep unntil I get something in my belly around that time... Can't wait to upload my ultrasound photos on St. Patty's Day!!!!!

This is somethings I was looking for when I first got preggo and did not see:

1. Having to use the bathroom often. Didn't happen until about 1 to 2 weeks ago. 

2. Tender breast. Didn't happen to me until I hit my 3-4 weeks mark.

3. Tiredness. Did not hit me until about a week ago, and now it is full blown. It seems as if I can't get enough rest and found out the prenatals vitamins I was taking was a bust for the simple reason they do not have iron in them!!! Had to go buy some more. Afterwards, I started to feeling better which today is the 2nd day, I have more energy throughout the day now!!!

4. A stark dark + on internet cheapie. I had a shadow on my cheapie took a frer the next day which is in my pic and it was very noticeable... If I had just went on the first cheapie I had for the next 2 weeks, I would have thought I wasn't preggo. they didn't start getting darker until I was 5 weeks preggo!!! I wouldn't rely solely on them, the dollar tree or wal-mart $.88 ones showed darker than my internet ones...


Just a little info on my experience!!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Ok Barbie! Did you temp? Opk? And I plan on the preseed and cups, so since you didn't bd how many times did you use the cup? Any bd that cycle? On what days for bd and cup?


----------



## MsBee21niya

And did you take them cd3-7??


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MsBee21niya said:


> Ok Barbie! Did you temp? Opk? And I plan on the preseed and cups, so since you didn't bd how many times did you use the cup? Any bd that cycle? On what days for bd and cup?

Yes i temped to verify my ovulation even though I got a + on my monitor. I used the cups eod and bd a few days after my cycle ended. But when I reached high fertility on my monitor I used cups eod and when I reached peak I used them every day. 

On the endo part I never would have known I had it unless I had the surgery and I did have a cyst blocking my tube. 

Yes, I did 3-7 5mg and ovulated on cd 23


----------



## Ellie Bean

Hello ladies! How I'd everyone? I'm cd8 today i we'll be trading my last dose of clomid 150 mg today fingers crossed for a good strong O Inge next 5-10 days and maybe more than one egg!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Good luck Ellie!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Thanks MsBee! How are you and your DH getting along? Things getting better? I've been thinking of you and hoping ok. Barbie how are you feeling any new s/s of pregnancy? Still feeling cruddy?


----------



## MsBee21niya

Thanks for asking Ellie! I actually just came back to him. I moved out and filed for divorce but it didn't feel right so I came back. We're taking things one step at a time, I have to be able to trust and believe in him again, our 2yr anniversary is next mnth so I'm trying to stick things out since it's suppose to be for better or worse but this is his last chance.


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm glad you went with your heart and are giving it another try. I hope things work out for you. :)


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Hey ellie, I finally got up enough energy to com for the family and bake cupcakes with my son. Now I feel as if I don't have any energy and I will have to put out orders for EBAY tomorrow. Going to take a mini nap then to the work I go. Still nauseated. Can't walk around a store for too long feel like I'm going to pass out. My symptoms want this bad with my son. 8 more days till I see my gummy bear!!!:happydance:


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yay! I bet you can't wait! Then you'll find out if it's one or two!


----------



## OoOo

Afm 
I'm cd 10. 
I've been having 25 day cycles so should ovulate tomorrow. I do have some opks so going to wee on one later see if line is getting darker yet. Though I had a fairly dark like yesterday and I'm wondering if I caught the tail end of surge. I bd this morning just to make sure incase it was. Going to do opks and bd for next few days. Fingers crossed. Af due 25th march. Luckily I don't need to count this month as my last af wa bang on 1 st march!! So just check the date lol. This is the same time two years ago I got pregnant. That was the last miscarriage we had at 12 weeks. No luck since. I would love this month to be it. And a Christmas baby like before. Xx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Yes, we shall see.  I got 1 more week!!!!:happydance:EEEEEKKKKK!!!!!

Got a little more energy today, haven't taken my vitamins today yet about to take them. i will be two months this Thursday!!! My son can't wait. He asks me eod how big has the baby gotten, so I show him a pic of how much he/she has grown!!! Last time he was like, Mama why are the eyes on the side of his head and why do he have paddle feet. i explained to him that the baby has to grow and at first he/she doesn't look like an actual baby. I'm relaly hoping he doesn't fall jealous of the baby, that's why I am trying to do as much stuff as I can with him and I want him to be involved in every which way that he can be. I want him to feel like the BIG BROTHER not the outcast child.

IDK know if I've shared this or not, but just wanted to share:

As like most people that I know this year insurance went up. Were it used to costs me $35 to see my OB/GYN, it has went up to $75 with my insurance. Well, the hubby insurance kicked it and were I was only suppose to be on his dental it added me to all of his insurances vision/dental/hospital. So, now with his insurance and combined with mine I have to pay $0 now to see my Dr. Isn't that wonderful!!! 

I will find out Monday whether my doctor will consider me as high risk or not... when I called aand spoke to the nurse last week and she asked was I pregnant I told her yea, she baout fell out her chair!!! lol:dohh::happydance:


----------



## Ellie Bean

That's great Barbie! Sho glad you're feeLing better. I'm sure you're son is supper excited. .. How old is he? OoOo cd 10 today too! I got my first day of possible fertility on my ovacue fertility monitor today so berry excited to start bring for real and I really hope i get a nice strong O this month. I see my Dr on the 18th so hopefully I'll O before then or will be getting ready to O so that he see something on the US. I just have a feeling this is our month I really think the clomid will help and I hope DHs sperm are ready to swim hard and catch that egg! I'm a little crazy i know but i just can't help but being hopeful.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ellie there is nothing wrong about being hopeful!!! That gets up through the day!!! My son is 5 so his birthday is in September he'll be 6 and then the baby will be born a month later!!!

So he is rushing his birthday now, lol!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Haha I'm sure he can't wait! He'll be a great big brother!


----------



## OoOo

That's great Ellie we can be buddies again. Cd11 today I think my pos opk was cd9 maybe and I did catch the tail end if it. So I think I ovulated last night I had some really bad sharp pains at 8 pm ish. I have bd yesterday and this morning. Will keep bding just incase I'm wrong tho. Df doesn't seem to mind and lucky he is on lates so we get the morning in bed so I'm really hopeful this month. Fingers crossed for you Ellie xxxx


----------



## Ellie Bean

Thats great OoOo! I've just been temping and using the monitor another light blue day meaning possible fertility so yay! That means sometime in the next week I'll O.


----------



## OoOo

Cd 13 today. I did bd yesterday but havent today :( maybe tonight I might be able too. Had my puppy sick in vets. Needing emergency surgery of £692!!! So was too stressed to think about babies. I didn't even manage to do an opk yesterday at all. I will do one in a minute tho. I still think I ovulated cd 10/11 as I had those pains xx


----------



## OoOo

Just got a fairly dark opk really near positive. So going to test again later as have no idea if it would have been positive last night and this barely off positive is tail end of surge. Or if it will go really dark tonight. I do feel a bit sore in my pelvis. Feeling I really should have bd this morning. But I was so tired. Kicking myself now as df will be too tired later :(. Tomorrow will probably be to late :( :(


----------



## OoOo

I think it's the tail end. Of surge. 
Please see pics. Darkest top one was 3pm. Next one is 7pm tonight
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Blackbarbie04

They are side by side on my view, but the one with the darker on the edge looks closer to + to me


----------



## Ellie Bean

I agree with Barbie.


----------



## OoOo

Thankyou Barbie and Ellie x the darkest one was the 3pm one so I must have caught the end of surge x I have sore nipples this morning so I'm figuring I have ovulated. Which if I get my usual cycle means I will only have luteal phase of 11/12 days. Is that a problem?


----------



## Ellie Bean

I've heard that a luteal phase of 10-16 can be considered normal. I know they would prefer closer to 12 days. I'd ask your obgyn just to be sure see what they say about luteal phase length.


----------



## OoOo

Thankyou Ellie. I managed to bd this morning. Just incase I ovulated last night. I'm sure ov has passed now due to the sore nipples so I guess I'm in the tww. How are your opks going? Did you have a positive yet xxx fingers crosse for us


----------



## Blackbarbie04

3 days then you guys will see a pic of my gummy bear!!! Mother-n-Law is super excited, she said that she will probably beat us there. I told her well she can't see anything until I get there LOL:dohh:!!!

Anyway, nausea is getting better. Trying to get adjusted to the time change.:nope::growlmad:
I overslept this morning:sleep: and thought I was already up!!! I am 2 months as of yesterday, ticker is a day off so 7 more months to go!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Ellie Bean

Well I'm not doing opks this month just temping and using my ovacue fertility monitor. So far I'm on the medium blue boxes which means high fertility and eventually ill get a dark blue box for highest fertility and then a pink box saying O was confirmed.

Barbie I'm so excited see your gummy bear! Can't wait!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Well according to my ovacue fertility monitor I Oed today which is exciting bc this is the earliest cycle I've ever Oed since i stayed keeping track for about a year. I'm really hoping that this 150mg of clomid has done the trick and we'll get obfp ok bfp this month. I'm going to have lots of prayer this month and i hope when i go to the OBGYN on Tuesday he confirms ovulation. Barbie how are you? How more days? OoOo where are you at? Momof2ttc what's going on with you?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Cuddos ellie!!! I hope this is ur month!!!! Actually tomorrow is the day I get to see my Gummy Bear!!!! I'm so excited for that!!!:happydance: This morning sickness is kicking my butt all day long. Hopefully he can prescribe me some prenatal vitamins with the nausea meds built in like last time.


----------



## OoOo

I'm cd17 Ellie. Awaiting ad on cd25 so not too long. I have been waking in the night to wee. Haven't had that happen for ages. Sore nipples. Fairly warm. Just having to wait it out xxx fingers crossed for you Ellie xxxx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

SAW MY GUMMY BEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Heartbeat is 166!!! Will upload pics when I get home!!!:happydance::hugs:

The heartbeat was just beating away!!!! I was just praying it was in the right spot and that he/she has a great heartbeat!!!! My prayers were answered!!!!:thumbup:

Oh, yeah it's only one and we will not be finding out the gender until after it is born!!!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Awww Barbie :)


----------



## Blackbarbie04

:happydance: 7cm long already! !! Long baby! !!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Sooo happy for you


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yay Barbie love it! Well idk if i actually Oed or not bc my ovaries are really aching today I'll know for sure tomorrow at my scan really hoping if i haven't yet that i will soon and we'll catch one or two eggs! ! Any change with the due date Barbie?


----------



## Ellie Bean

Fingers crossed for you OoOo! I hope you're symptoms are the real deal and lead too your bfp with a sticky bean. I think I'm going to ask him to check my linking tomorrow too just to make sure it's nice and thick and good enough to support a pregnancy.


----------



## OoOo

Congrats Barbie xxx
Thanks Ellie. I was up again last night. :s


----------



## OoOo

Cd 18. This is dragging by :( I'm due af on 25th march. I have some cheapies. 5 I think so maybe I'll do some tests next week.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

They put my due date as of October 24th.  I'm super excited!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yay! How awesome Barbie!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Well my US showed that I've got pcos so he's giving me provera to get my period started then take 200mg of clomid and metformin 850mg twice a day. Kind of sad/frustrated but oh Well nothing i can do about it. I just need to keep posting and take the meds and hope for the best.


----------



## comet1234

Hello, I'm new to this thread and had a question. I'm on my first round of Clomid 50mg, today I had my internal ultrasound (CD 12) and I had one 10mm follicle and 3.8 lining. Has anyone else had this and still o'd? I don't ovulate by myself so don't know when I will ovulate. X


----------



## MsBee21niya

Comet1234....They should've upped your dose cause it's likely you won't get it, the lining is wayyyyy too thin to even give you a chance at conceiving and that 10mm is normal so unless they upped it this cycle it won't happen. Sorry! You should call and see if they'll up it this same cycle, it happened to me and since your lining so thin they may have to give you estradiol to increase it or eventually switch from clomid to femara


----------



## MsBee21niya

Sorry Ellie, same thing happened to me, u/s showed pcos but blood said otherwise, hopefully that 200mg does the trick


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Sorry Ellie,
When taking your Metformin, MAKE SURE NOT TO TAKE ON AN EMPTY STOMACH. It will make you sick. I took 500mg and it took me about 2 weeks to get used to it. It will have you feeling nauseated at first and mess with your bowel movement as well. He sure did put you on a high dose for a first time around, that's unheard of. Usually they start you off with 250 or 500mg...

I hope the best for you...


Comet,
Welcome. MsBee could answer that question better b/c I never had my lining checked before pregnancy. my doctor did not monitor me like that so I wouldn't know.


----------



## OoOo

Ellie. Hugs. Xx 
I know how you feel. I had pcos show up on u/s too. :( 
Just plodding along as meds did not work for me. But I have gotten pregnant on my own. Had miscarriages though. Which is common in women with pcos. I think odds of m/c go up. 
I'm cd 19. Still waking at night for wees which is very abnormal for me. I usually sleep through and just go toilet when I get up. Not sure if it's a sign. 
Praying for us both Ellie xx


----------



## OoOo

Hellllp!!! I think I ovulated on cd11 so today for fun I thought I may aswell Poas. Especially as I've been up weeing at night. It's just a cheapie and I know these tests are crap. But I haven't had any line for months. Today there is faintest hint of line. I know not to trust them. But I'm definetly wondering if I am now with the weeing. Will do another test tomorrow. I'm about 8/9 dpo today prob is too early and just these stupid tests doing what they usually do xx


----------



## OoOo

If I get the same line tomorrow I'm going to buy early result frer. O


----------



## OoOo

It's really faint. But I see something. Probably just evap though. I saw it from about 3 mins
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## OoOo

I just did another. Line visible at 2 mins. Faint but there. I'm going to have to get a frer. Ahhhhhhhhhhh I'm so scared that tomorrow I'll have no line


----------



## Ellie Bean

Fingers crossed for you OoOo! I hope this is the start of your sticky bfp. Started my metformin today just doing 1/4 tab twice daily for a few days then go to 1/2 tab twice daily for a few days and then go to the whole tab twice a day. Really hoping that the metformin and clomid combo do the trick.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

FX OoOo!!! Hope you get that sticky. On my cheapies I got very faint line that I thought were evaps, but they appeared quickly, that's why I bought a frer and it popped up right away!!!:happydance:


----------



## OoOo

Never had them this early. It does come up straight away. Going to try not do anymore until tomorrow. If they have a line then I will be truly excited. I will get a frer which I will do then. Hoping and praying. Ellie I hope the meds work for you


----------



## MsBee21niya

Good luck OoOo


----------



## OoOo

Same line has come up again and is visible after a minute or so. Definetley within 2 mins. Very faint but I would only be 10dpo at most. Going to do another wee this morning see if it happens again. Don't want to get too excited incase it's just these tests but I am slightly hopeful. I keep weeding loads and I was up in the night again. I haven't told df as I don't want to upset him if I'm wrong so won't tell him until I get a strong line.


----------



## OoOo

10dpo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 7


----------



## OoOo

Another pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 7


----------



## OoOo

I meant this one. Sorry girls I posted the same one as the last one before. Doh!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Ellie Bean

I can see something on the last pic u posted OoOo


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Me too and it is not gray, but has color!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

CHANTING: FRER FRER FRER FRER FRER FRER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OoOo

I'm so scared to test again. I managed to get some cheapie from asda. They didn't have early result frer. So going to do cheapie in morn if a faint line again I'll go into town to get a frer. I am weeing at night. And today took my bra off and noticed a tenderness on top part of my breasts. Usually get sore nipples before af. This is like a ache heavy feeling. Really nervous for tomorrow


----------



## Ellie Bean

Good luck OoOo!!! Fxed for you!


----------



## OoOo

Stupid tests. Cheapie this morning is bfn. It's a 25mui. The ones I used previous are 10mui. 
I have 4 days until af so just going to test each day. But today is stark white :(


----------



## Ellie Bean

It's still early. Don't lose hope OoOo.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Did you retest OoOo?


----------



## OoOo

Bfn on the cheapies I got from asda 25mui. Losing hope. I have one blue dye test to do on Monday. Af due Tuesday. Going to do cheapie again tomorrow. Thought I saw a shadow of line this morning but probably just wishful thinking. I'll let you all know what happens tomorrow


----------



## Blackbarbie04

FX


----------



## OoOo

Yikes!! I used a asda cheapie this morning. It's 25mui. I have another faint bfp. I'm so scared to test again. Af due tomorrow. Really nervous. My original cheapies were 10mui. Every one of those had a line. I bought two twin packs of cheapies from asda and for last two days no lines at all. Today I use one for luck. I'm going to try test again tomorrow but I am really scared.


----------



## OoOo

Could I be this lucky? So scared.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## OoOo

It's really faint but on my other tests all weekend stark bfn. I know I have to test again but I only have 1 blue dye.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Take a first response it would come up right away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## OoOo

I can't afford one until Friday. :( feel so stressed and worried.


----------



## OoOo

I'm so pleased for you your nearly 10 weeks wooow. I hope I can be as happy as you. I have a blue dye test in my drawer shall I try holding wee for few hours and use that one xx


----------



## OoOo

I want to wait until the morning but I feel too anxious.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Can't hurt too test again!


----------



## OoOo

I know but I only have one test until Friday so scared to use it tonight incase it's not concentrated enough. I think ill use it in the morning xx I will update x


----------



## Ellie Bean

OoOo said:


> It's really faint but on my other tests all weekend stark bfn. I know I have to test again but I only have 1 blue dye.

I see something very grainy fxed for you!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Faint*


----------



## OoOo

Ellie Bean said:


> Faint*

Hi girls. I thought I had one more test. Looked in drawer. Already used it. So I have no tests :( af due today. No signs. 
Last few days I have had sore bbs under my arms. Really hurts if someone hugs me or laying in bed and changing position. 
Going to try get to asda later but I can only afford cheapies until Friday. So going to get a cheapie twin pack for £1. 
If af doesn't come I would be so excited to buy a frer on Friday. 
Praying x


----------



## Blackbarbie04

:cry:


----------



## OoOo

Just did another cheapie. Same faint line. I'm driving myself mad :( 
Although I'm only cd25 so I suppose it would be faint. No sign of af. Also did a blue dye and got a faint + on that too. Got 1 cheapie left. Going to retest tomorrow morning with fmu. Fingers crossed. Just wish I could afford a frer right now x


----------



## Ellie Bean

Post a pic of the blue dye! Fxed!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

LOL, you maybe needing to hold on for the fitting for you wedding dress OoOo!!! Keeping FXed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## OoOo

Test
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## OoOo

Barbie I bought my dress already!!! I don't think df will be too happy if it's bfp. Hoping if it is that they can expand my dress. :(


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I can see a streak. I don't like blue dyes... When are you getting a frer???


----------



## OoOo

Friday. I've just done another cheapie and faint line x hoping af stays away. Was due today. Nothing yet.


----------



## OoOo

Out of tests now. No af. Was due yesterday. 
Praying. Hoping Friday hurries up so I can buy a frer.


----------



## jonesmom

I just finished my first round of clomid and period was late so I got happy...well it's here :(. Going to start round 2 and hoping it works soon..


----------



## Blackbarbie04

What mg are you on again?


----------



## OoOo

Out of boredom I decided to pee on a opk. I have only had one this dark right in middle of my cycle normally. Last month I also peed on a opk and only had a barely there line. What do you ladies think? I'm going to keep peeling on these opks until Friday when I get my frer. Still no af at all. Been checking myself like a mad woman. Do you think this opk looks hopeful
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Ellie Bean

It looks good. But usually they aren't positive until a pregnancy test would be positive so fxed for a good positive frer on Fri!


----------



## OoOo

Thanks Ellie. Still no af. 2 days late. Can't wait to do a frer. Xx


----------



## OoOo

Where are you in your cycle Ellie. How are you getting on? Fx for you too xx


----------



## OoOo

Hi girls. Af is 2 days late now. Can't wait to test properly tomorrow. So nervous and scared. Feel silly like a child. I want to thankyou all for being there for me. It means a lot.


----------



## Ellie Bean

No problem OoOo! We all appreciate you too! I'm still waiting for my period to start so then i can begin this cycle with 200mg of clomid. I'm not up to trading a whole 850mg metformin twice a day so finGers crossed the Metformin clomid combo work we get prego soon!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ellie, so how many mg od metformin do you take a day? 850 twice??????????


----------



## OoOo

Af turned up. 
I just feel like crap. I can't carry on like this. Hoping every month that goes by. It's useless. I'm useless :(


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Don't say that OoOo, it will happen...


----------



## labgal

Hey clomid ladies - Posted a few weeks ago but haven't been super active on this particular board. I have a question for you all ... I started my first round of clomid at the beginning of this month. Had some side effects when I was actually taking the pills (saw tracers in my vision - really freaked me out at first) but they went away after I was done. Had 21 day bloods that confirmed I O'd and my progesterone was very high (yayyy... kind of, except for the symptoms). It was 0 when they took before I started the clomid. 

I'm 10-11 DPO today. I'm basically ignoring any symptoms I have so far because I know clomid/progest can cause sore bbs etc but do any of you get a ridiculously dry mouth/disgusting taste and insane thirst after O on it? I'm on my 3rd day of this craziness and I'm trying to figure out whether it's a commonly experience s/e.

Anyone?


----------



## Ellie Bean

Hey Barbie, yes I am on 850mg metformin twice a day. So far still just spotting and waiting on AF so I can start my clomid. 

Hi labgal! I'm sorry i don't have a good answer to your question. I think all symptoms can vary a lot from one person to another. 

OoOo don't get down on yourself. Look at the positives in your life and continue to focus on your wedding :) hugs* hang in there. We're always here for you to talk to and vent.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Also labgal how are you doing any sign of AF? If not i think you should take a test!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

labgirl,
everyone's side effects were different with Clomid. Mine were horrid, especially around ovulation time...


----------



## labgal

Thanks for the replies, guys. I called in my second round of clomid this morning :/ started spotting pink yesterday (CD12) & turned brown this morning. Only thing that's different than my normal pre-AF is that the spotting is coming in giant clumps of ewcm, but for some reason clomid has given me tons of ewcm throughout my whole cycle so it doesn't give me any IB hope. Super migraine today.

How many cycles of clomid have you guys done?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Clomid was horrid for me. I think I did 7 rounds then I asked could I switch to Femara in which I got my bfp on my 3rd round... Clomid gave me no EWCM in which I didn't get any with Femara either, so that's why I used preseed.


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm getting ready to start my 4th or 5th round of clomid.can't remember now bc I had quite a break between my few rounds and now.


----------



## labgal

I heard femara has less side effects - is that true? 

Did/do you all have days of pre-AF spotting? Did clomid affect your lp length at all? I'm still waiting for AF to show.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Femara has waaaay less side effects than Clomid. My last cycle I took 5mg and I got preggo on the 5mg. I had taken 2.5 before then. I talked my doc into changing me to Femara. I have spotting a few hours before I always started my cycle but never for like days in advanced. I was soo looking for IB, and I didn't have that at all so it's true when they say it uncommon in some women... But, I did have it in my first pregnancy.


----------



## labgal

Thanks for all the info Barbie and Ellie, you have been so helpful! 

I'm considering asking my doc to switch me to femara from the clomid for the emotional side effects alone. I've been a complete nutjob the past few days. O was also one of the worst experiences - DH and I went to the movies and had to leave because I couldn't even sit down. We were on vacation and I had to fly 7 hours in seated agony... ugh. 

The spotting I was having seems to have stopped, but I've had that happen on non medicated cycles and then had AF hit with a vengence so I'm being pretty cautious. I'll probably test on thursday if she doesn't arrive.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Soooo I'm getting back on baby making mission. Cd1 today gonna start femara 5mg on cd3 unmonitored just to see how/IF it works FX!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

FXed for you. 5mg did the trick for me!!!!! Hope to see that BFP before too long!!!! :thumbup: How long you been trying MsBee? I'm praying for it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

labgal said:


> Thanks for all the info Barbie and Ellie, you have been so helpful!
> 
> I'm considering asking my doc to switch me to femara from the clomid for the emotional side effects alone. I've been a complete nutjob the past few days. O was also one of the worst experiences - DH and I went to the movies and had to leave because I couldn't even sit down. We were on vacation and I had to fly 7 hours in seated agony... ugh.
> 
> The spotting I was having seems to have stopped, but I've had that happen on non medicated cycles and then had AF hit with a vengence so I'm being pretty cautious. I'll probably test on thursday if she doesn't arrive.


labgal that is how I was. I couldn't hardly walk and I had to sit down very cautiously. It hurt soooo bad!!! With Femara I hurted real bad for one day, but I really believe that was my implantation day b/c after that one day that's when I started to have my MS....


----------



## MsBee21niya

Barbie...it's been on and off since 2011, but I wasn't consistent and didn't seek any help until 2013 so for a year straight, but last few mnths was on hold because of all I was going through with DH


----------



## Blackbarbie04

O ok. Have you had any further testing done yet? have the dr said anything about running tests on you?


----------



## MsBee21niya

I've done all sort of blood tests, HSG, and they said possible pcos going by ultrasound. I didn't do the full 6 rounds of clomid and with moving and problems w/DH I just stopped trying. So last yr was the first I even went in with concerns about it, the other yrs I just was trying but not consistent. Now I'm starting femara to see what that does cause although clomid helped me O and have follicles it also thinned my lining so I don't want that anymore.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I hope it works for you!!!!!!!!! 5mg for me worked the first time!!!! I really hope you can get your BFP!!!!!!!!!!! Keep us updated Ma'am!!!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Thanks Barbie! Got my soft cups, pre-seed and OPKs! This mnth would be perfect, our Anniversary is Sat. This is all I want the entire year, just one little baby


----------



## Momof2TTC

So sorry AF arrived OoOo. :(

I was run down during O this past month (and not taking Clomid for the past 2 months0, so we did not BD at all. Ironically, I made it to cd25 before I started spotting. Figures the first cycle we don't try and I have a decent non-medicated cycle. LOL.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Glad to have you back momof2!!!! Hopefully your months keep getting better!!!


----------



## labgal

Well my first round of clomid was a bust. Starting round 2 tomorrow...


----------



## Momof2TTC

Thanks Barbie! How are things going for you?

Sorry AF showed labgirl. Always a bummer, but it's not uncommon to need more than 1 cycle!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Momof2 things are things.... LOL, um... I think I actually forgot what it felt like to be pregnant after I had my son b/c um.... it's not fun right now!!! I have to take things to help me use the bathroom which is only once a week so by the time Wed and Thur come I feel horrible like I am goin gto explode. My doc told me to try Miralax so I started that yesterday. So, I take Zofran everyday to help with the morning sickness, which is horrible if I don't take it. But, Zofran makes the constipation worse as well as the prescribed vitamins that I am on... As far as being tired like I was, I have more energy now as I will be in my second trimester in 2 weeks and that is when people say you start to have mor energy. I don't have an apetite so I have to make myself eat, and every night before I go to bed I have headaches... So,.... I guess once I actually start feeling my baby move all these complications will not be as hard on me b/c that will take my mind off of it for a while, but as for right now, I asked my husband can we stop at this one!!!! He wants one more after this one, but I don't know if I could deal going thru this another time, which they say every pregnancy is different and I was in the hospital off and on with my son, but with this one it's a bit better in that way. It's just being uncomfortable....


----------



## Ellie Bean

That stinks Barbie! I hope u get to feeling better soon. AFM I still haven't started my period. I have spotted some since last Fri only light brown no red and basically no cramps either. Idk what to think. I'm no longer spotting so not sure if I should count that as AF or maybe I Oed late and that's implantation. If it was AF then I missed out on my clomid for this cycle but my boobs are still really tender and nipples are sensitive. Ugh! I hate the not knowing lol.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ellie Bean said:


> That stinks Barbie! I hope u get to feeling better soon. AFM I still haven't started my period. I have spotted some since last Fri only light brown no red and basically no cramps either. Idk what to think. I'm no longer spotting so not sure if I should count that as AF or maybe I Oed late and that's implantation. If it was AF then I missed out on my clomid for this cycle but my boobs are still really tender and nipples are sensitive. Ugh! I hate the not knowing lol.



When are you going to test???


----------



## Momof2TTC

Ellie- Every pregnancy is SO different. I had a ton of troubles with my son during pregnancy and then labor/e-c-section. My daughter- it was a very smooth pregnancy with only one issue (Symphysis Pubis Disorder) and easy repeat c-section. Hope you start feeling a bit better soon. As crazy as it is, I almost WISH I had all those symptoms if it meant I was pregnant...LOL. Now, ask me when/if I ever am pregnant how I enjoy it!

AFM- Still waiting on AF to be here 'full force'. I have lots of spotting now (cd27) but no full red bleed so it's not cd1 yet. I still can not believe I've had the longest/best cycle WITHOUT Clomid and it's the month we didn't BD. FIGURES!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Second day of femara 5mg, no symptoms. Really hoping it works! FX


----------



## labgal

Ellie - did you test? I'd definitely test if I were you! No red is a good thing!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Well took a digital clear blue today and it said not pregnant so Idk what the deal is. I know the digitals aren't as sensitive so I spose I'll wait a few more days to a week and re test. My boobs are super sore and am very sensitive during sex but who knows if these are real s/s or if it's just a weird cycle lol. Good luck McBee fixed the fears works. I go see the specialist June 11 the day before my 25th b day so am really hoping to get a bfp before then!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Sorry Ellie! FX it's your time!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Well ladies thanks for the support but I woke up to AF this morning so on to the next round of Clomid but will be taking 200mg days 3-7 along with metformin do really hoping this combination works to get us our bfp.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Sorry to hear that Ellie! Hoping this new cycle is your BFP cycle :)


----------



## Momof2TTC

What a weekend!

My daughter got poked in the eye with a stick and had to go to the ER to have splinters removed from her eye. It's swollen shut at the moment, but we have a doc appt at 130p to see if she can see out of the eye and make sure there's no damage done other than what we already know. It was a long night for sure.

But in TTC news- I am taking a round of Clomid this cycle. We made the decision yesterday since I had such a good "non medicated" cycle on my own. Here's hoping this is the month!


----------



## OoOo

Hi ladies. Sorry I've been staying away I've just felt so sad. I'm cd 12 today and I have a positive opk. Already bd today so hoping to bd tomorrow but having some relationship worries at the moment so I don't know if I will even bother trying. Df and I had a row about how I'm always with him. He says he never does anything alone. He and his mother said I am just like his ex. I was so upset. Also he seen a old friend who said his ex is now single. So although he says he isn't bothered it caused us to row. We been together 5years and I have always felt inadequate. Not like her etc. they broke up 7 years ago when she cheated. So I figured he was over her by now but the mere mention of past and her name and he has now started rows with me. So I am really worried about getting married. The bd was more him trying to make up for yesterday. I feel so crap and down.


----------



## OoOo

My test
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MsBee21niya

OoOo sorry you're going through that, but I do understand. I was sort of in the same situation with my DH to the point of me filing for divorce and moving out. Then he realized being with someone else wouldn't be what he expected so he did all he could to get me back. I just moved back home like a mnth ago and now on my first dose of femara and hopefully will get my BFP! I think you two need to have a real heart to heart and lay everything on the line because you don't want to marry and end up hurt and divorced. I know it hurts but do what you have to do for you, even if it's to take a TTC break which is what I had to do. But Good Luck to you!


----------



## OoOo

Thankyou hun that really helps. He hasn't mentioned ex for years and we been happy but someone brought it all up and now I feel everything can't get much worse :( going to have a proper talk like you said. Thankyou x goodluck for your bfp


----------



## MsBee21niya

OoOo...Sometimes you can be at your happiest place, and one thing can happen and change that (Nothing but the DEVIL) so you have to work even harder to make things work or move on for better. Whomever mentioned it knew exactly what they were doing, but it's have that talk and your heart will let you know which way to go. A woman's intuition is usually never wrong so follow all of that. It took me leaving, filing divorce and almost going through with it for my DH to get it together. I'm praying for you! FX!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

OoOo praying for you.

AFM-next appointment is Friday!!! Get to hear lil (Dexany's) heartbeat. (Again that's not the actual name, that is just what we are calling he/she until he/she is born with both of our names put together).


----------



## OoOo

My test 24 hours later still strong :s
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## OoOo

Still upset. Not spoken with him. He is pretending he never said it. Moaning about me always with him. Because I have no family and only 1 good friend. So am I meant to sit at home alone when he goes out. I was happy before going out together. But obviously he isn't. He said it after a few drinks but I always believe you speak the truth when merry on beer


----------



## Ellie Bean

It could be that he's unhappy with himself right now and he's struggling personally so he's taking it out on u. I hope he figures his crap out especially bc aren't you supposed to be getting married soon? Maybe he's having cold feet before saying I do. 
AFM I'm cd 3 today started my 200mg of clomid tonight praying this does the trick.


----------



## MsBee21niya

OoOo...I don't see anything wrong with it. I'm the same, I'm only surrounded round my DH and his family/friends. My family is in another state, and if he didn't complain in the beginning but kor complaining then there has to be something going on. Could be cold feet, but you won't know until he actually tells you. You two are suppose to be getting married so exactly what does he think will happen then? Cause you should be able to be around him 24/7...Just try that one on one talk..FX!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Hi ! How are all of you lovely ladies today?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I'm Blessed to be here!!! Want to go to :sleep: ut that's a :nope::nope: at work!!! So I am not a :flower: camper right now I am actually :growlmad:. I guess it's just the hormones... I'm actually 3 months today even though my ticker gives me a day off from it. I can hear my baby's heartbeat on my doppler at home and he/she swishing around not being still!!! Next appointment is on the 18th... Then after that the next ultrasound in which we won't be finding out the gender!!!

I'm very excited, but I'm pleading with hubby to let this be the last time b/c I have been very sick. I don't have any energy and this constipation is for the birds you guys!!! All I want to do is lay down b/c I'm in pain... Ready to see October. I feel awful.... I really don't remember this with my son... This is for the birds... I keep trying to stay up and +, I'll just be glad when I start feeling somewhat normal again...


----------



## MsBee21niya

Sorry Barbie! Hopefully things will get better...
Afm...I'm cd10 today, been tempting and started OPKs today. While taking my femara I had no symptoms and I don't like how my temps are looking. Feeling like I might not even O this mnth :( I'm just over this all I want is ONE baby for the life of me...


----------



## Momof2TTC

Just hanging out over here. Tonight is the last 100mg of Clomid for this cycle. I haven't had any side effects (yet) this time. Will probably start BD on cd10 though I am sure I won't O til cd16 or so.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Barbie I'm sorry you're feeling cruddy but I'm glad too bc you've been trying for a long time to get here and I know you're actually excited is just hard when you feel bad.
MsBee where did u get ur femara? Are you sure it's legit medicine?
Mom what days did you take your clomid? 

I'm on cd 5 and just took my third dose of the 200mg of clomid (cd 3-7) and feeling OK but kind of anxious Idk if it's from the clomid and metformin combo and all the changes that's going on in my body but just kinda feel jittery and grouchy lol. I'm also nauseous currently don't know what that's about wonder if I'm coming down with a bug.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Yes it's legit Ellie! This my first time on it and I'm only cd10, so maybe that's what it is. I didn't really have symptoms when I was on clomid either, so we shall see.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Ok that's great MsBee! fxed this will work for u!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ellie it could be the Metformin, b/c it had me feeling that way as well. It took me about 6 weeks to KINDOF adjust to it...:wacko:


----------



## MsBee21niya

So I'm cd11 and I just had a + on my opk clear blue. Has anyone ever had a false positive? I took it yesterday and it was - but I took it in the am, just took it tonight pm, does that make a difference?


----------



## labgal

OoOo, I hope to hear that you and your DF have cleared things up a bit. I always try to think that some bit of fighting is inevitable in relationships. You can go a long time with smooth sailing and hit a rough patch, but love overcomes all. That said, I'm sorry that he said hurtful things to you. No one likes an ex to be brought up. And like the other ladies have said - if you're getting married you're going to be together for a long time, so he best like being around you all the time! It sounds like he's already apologetic, though. I hope things work out! 

Ellie I am sorry AF showed for you. Have you been on the metformin for a while or is this new? Hoping for a quick O for you! 

How are you doing, Barbie? So excited for you! 

AFM, clomid giving me awesome night sweats and cramps, but O is around the corner...


----------



## Ellie Bean

Well I've been on the metformin for almost a month now so maybe that is what's causing my moodiness lol. I'm hoping they go away soon. I'm on cd 7 today and will be taking my last 200mg of clomid tonight so fxed when I go to the Dr Tuesday that they'll say things are looking good... It'll be a little early bc I'll only be on cd 11 but oh well. 

MsBee I've had a couple positives in one cycle on the clear blue ovulation sticks with just the plain smiley but I don't think i actually Oed bc it was prob my body trying to do it twice r/t PCOS. 
Labgal sorry for such bad side effects with the clomid but I'm hoping this will work for you and then it'll all be worth it. That's what i keep telling myself anyway lol trying to not be to grouchy bc got into a spat with a pet nurse at work on Friday and now we have a meeting scheduled for Mon...ugh!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Barbie how long were you on the metformin before you got ur bfp?


----------



## MsBee21niya

Idk! It could have been right but I'm not sure, as it's never happened to me before. Maybe it is the femara. I tested last night got + and tested again this am - so I'm going to test again tonight around the same time and see what happens, but we did bd last night.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Fixed! Any fertile CM yesterday? Or other signs of ovulation?


----------



## MsBee21niya

No, but now I'm feeling cramps on my left side


----------



## Ellie Bean

Well that's good maybe that was your lh peak and now you've got potential O pains! Fxed!


----------



## Momof2TTC

Ellie- I take Clomid cd3-7. I need it to make 'better quality eggs' instead of 'more eggs'. 

Tonight is cd10 but I have no ambition to BD. Ugh, it's become such a chore month after month.


----------



## Ellie Bean

I hear ya mom is Def hard sometimes but remember to all enjoy yourself too bc that's important for you and your spouse. I'm cd 9 today and started bding yesterday lol. Saturday I got possible fertility on my ovacue fertility monitor so decided to go a head and get started. I go for my US tomorrow to check things out. I'm afraid it'll be to early but it was tom or may 6 and may 6 would've been way to late in my cycle like cd 31.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ellie-I had been on Metformin for like 7-8 months... But, I really think the Femara helped me out a lot b/c the Clomid was making my lining thin out... I didn't even have a normal light to heavy to light period until I switched. Metformin gave me the blues for the first two months then afterwards didn't even notice I was on it anymore...


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Pregnancy brain didn't even finish my thingy...

Labgirl- I am doing better. I have come to the realization I will probably be takin gsome sort of stool softeners for the entire pregnancy. 

AFM- I am getting a little bump. I just uploaded our pics to fb that we took for announcing pics last night!!! I'll be in my 2nd trimester on Thursday and have my 2nd trimester appointment on Friday. Nothing but bloodwork, but I do get to hear little DexorNay's heartbeat. Since the hubby can't come I will be recording it for him... I have a conference to attend in Little ROck for my job for the next few days so this is the longest I have ever been away from the hubby!!! It's about to drive me crazy!!!:wacko: Headaches. being emotional, morning sickness still experiencing all of the above!!! Actually puked this morning soon as I sat up in the bed!!!!!!! FUN!!!! But, all in all still counting down October so I can see my mini me and Dex!!! Been imagining what the baby will look like!!!


----------



## Peanuts_Mom

Hi Ladies! I hope i'm not too late to join this forum. 
I'm on my first round of clomid 50mg, cd 21 and 4dpo. I'm just wondering about the symptoms or side affects that i'm having and whether I'm going crazy or not!:wacko:
I'm really tired, thirsty, pee'ing a lot and have itchy skin! Did anyone have the same on Clomid? Or could it be a good sign? We are ttc#2 and DS was a surprise, so this ttc thing is all new to me and proving rather stressful!! :cry:

Also, has anyone had a BFP on their first round? Thanks! :flower:


----------



## MsBee21niya

Awww Barbie! Cute pic :)


----------



## MsBee21niya

Peanuts_Mom....Welcome! Everyone has different symptoms when using clomid. When I was on it I just got hot flashes, and there have been a few to get a BFP on their first round. Good luck!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Peanuts_Mom said:


> Hi Ladies! I hope i'm not too late to join this forum.
> I'm on my first round of clomid 50mg, cd 21 and 4dpo. I'm just wondering about the symptoms or side affects that i'm having and whether I'm going crazy or not!:wacko:
> I'm really tired, thirsty, pee'ing a lot and have itchy skin! Did anyone have the same on Clomid? Or could it be a good sign? We are ttc#2 and DS was a surprise, so this ttc thing is all new to me and proving rather stressful!! :cry:
> 
> Also, has anyone had a BFP on their first round? Thanks! :flower:

Yes, first pregnancy second one no. 

And welcome!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Thanx MsBee!!!


----------



## Peanuts_Mom

Blackbarbie04 said:


> Peanuts_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! I hope i'm not too late to join this forum.
> I'm on my first round of clomid 50mg, cd 21 and 4dpo. I'm just wondering about the symptoms or side affects that i'm having and whether I'm going crazy or not!:wacko:
> I'm really tired, thirsty, pee'ing a lot and have itchy skin! Did anyone have the same on Clomid? Or could it be a good sign? We are ttc#2 and DS was a surprise, so this ttc thing is all new to me and proving rather stressful!! :cry:
> 
> Also, has anyone had a BFP on their first round? Thanks! :flower:
> 
> Yes, first pregnancy second one no.
> 
> And welcome!!!Click to expand...

Hi Barbie! 
So do you mean first round of Clomid you had symptoms , or with your first pregnancy?

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies!! :winkwink:


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Peanuts_Mom said:


> Blackbarbie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peanuts_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! I hope i'm not too late to join this forum.
> I'm on my first round of clomid 50mg, cd 21 and 4dpo. I'm just wondering about the symptoms or side affects that i'm having and whether I'm going crazy or not!:wacko:
> I'm really tired, thirsty, pee'ing a lot and have itchy skin! Did anyone have the same on Clomid? Or could it be a good sign? We are ttc#2 and DS was a surprise, so this ttc thing is all new to me and proving rather stressful!! :cry:
> 
> Also, has anyone had a BFP on their first round? Thanks! :flower:
> 
> Yes, first pregnancy second one no.
> 
> And as for side effects, they were horrid with Clomid and not that bad with Femara.
> And welcome!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Barbie!
> So do you mean first round of Clomid you had symptoms , or with your first pregnancy?
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome ladies!! :winkwink:Click to expand...



Sorry peanuts- I got pregnant on my first round of Clomid on my first pregnancy. On my second pregnancy I think I did about 7-8 months of clomid and then switched to Femara. Then did 2 rounds of 2.5mg of femara and on the 3rd 5mg round I got my bfp. We had been trying every since last Feb...

And my side effects with Clomid were horrid, but not as bad with Femara


----------



## Ellie Bean

Thanks Barbie good to know. So far my periods have been about normal whether on clomid or not. I've not had my lining really checked before but I am going to ask that it be checked tomorrow when they do My US. Praying that the US shows good follicles and that I'm going to O soon. 

Peanuts I have had mood swings and hot flashes and have had times where I've felt really anxious while taking clomid. 
Eek Barbie I can't believe that you're already 12 weeks! Great pic and I'm sure you were so excited to announce to everyone.

I think I may ask my obgyn if he's ever considered prescribing femara instead of clomid...The worst he can say is no and I'll ask for that if/when I have to go see the RE.


----------



## Momof2TTC

Peanuts- Welcome! :) I'm on cycle 5 of Clomid (3 on 50mg, 2 on 100mg), and not had a BFP yet. BUT, that's not to say it never happens. I had some weird symptoms when I was on 50mg, but I've had none while on 100mg other than pressure during O.


----------



## Peanuts_Mom

Momof2TTC said:


> Peanuts- Welcome! :) I'm on cycle 5 of Clomid (3 on 50mg, 2 on 100mg), and not had a BFP yet. BUT, that's not to say it never happens. I had some weird symptoms when I was on 50mg, but I've had none while on 100mg other than pressure during O.


Oh my goodness O was so painful! Seriously was buckled over at times! I'm waking up with itchy skin on my neck area and when i exercise it gets really itchy almost burning. The things us women have to go through! :flower:


----------



## labgal

Welcome, Peanuts! Clomid has given me horrible thirst - especially in the tww of my first cycle. I am on my second cycle now, had high fertility on my cbdfm the past couple of days so I am hoping I'll have my peak today/tomorrow. 

How far along are you in the cycle? 

Great pic Barbie!! Looking forward to all your updates! Sorry about the sickness, but it will be worth it!


----------



## Ellie Bean

OMG I've got great news... The*clomid*and metformin worked as a I'm getting ready to ovulate anytime. I've got one huge follicle so he*did*we've got a really good chance of conceiving even if not this month but sometime soon on this same regimen! Eek I'm so excited! First confirmed ovulation ever!


----------



## labgal

Eek!! Yayyy, congrats Ellie! Looks like we will be 2ww buddies, I'm due to O by thursday :D


----------



## MsBee21niya

That's great to hear Ellie!
Afm....cd15 and feeling a lot of soreness on my right side. I either O'ed hopefully cd12 or cd13 which is early but they say femara does that. I'll be sure tomorrow once I temp. Lord I'm praying this is my mnth. FX FOR US ALL :)


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Super duper excited for you Ellie and MsBee!!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Thanks Barbie! I'm soaking in the tub, my ovaries hurt, I feel so much pressure but I've felt it before around O time


----------



## Ellie Bean

Thanks girls! Yay lab gal it'll be nice to have someone to symptom spot and get they the few with! I had a temp dip today so fingers crossed I get a nice rise in the next few days. I hope all of us get our bfp this cycle!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I pray you guys get it too Ellie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OoOo

Goodluck Ellie ms bee xxx and anyone else xxx
I'm cd22. Not really trying so I doubt I'll get a bfp. But I have had this pressure like I need a wee. Like when you get a water infection :( it's gone on for over two weeks now. I probably should go to drs get some tablets. Maybe it's cystitis ?? I dunno. But I need loads of wees. And when I'm at the gym running I have constant urge to pee. Nothing else to note but achy boobs under my arms.


----------



## Momof2TTC

Sounds like we are all around the same cycle date. 

Ellie- YAY for ovulating!!

I'm thinking I am going to O sometime soon. I've had a ton of pressure, it's uncomfy to even sit. The whole lower abdomen is just a bloated mess, LOL. I don't get pain on just one side- it's like crampy/acheyness across my whole abdomen. Miserable today at work.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yay mom fingers crossed that you catch that egg! So far no confirmed O for me. I'm still temping and using my ovacue fertility monitor so expecting O in the next few days. I'm having so achey breasts at times and pains in my ovaries. OoOo are things any better with your DH? I've been thinking of you and wondering what's been going on. Yay for being past the 12 week mark Barbie! I'm cd 12 today by the way so not surprised that O hasn't been confirmed. Also I was wondering is there more than one egg per follicle or just one egg per follicle?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Just came from my Dr appt... baby heartbeat is at 160!!! He's taking me off of the vitamins that he has me on and just putting me on Folic Acid to see if that helps with the constipation. I had my pap smear done today and will have the other cystostic i believe that's how you say it test in 3 weeks!!! They also do the gender, but I'm still leaning the way of not finding out... The Hubby wants to, but not me!!! We are doing the 4D ultrasuond pics with the DVD!!! I'm so excited. But we aren't doing that until 26 weeks, another 13 weeks for that!!!


----------



## labgal

That's so awesome, Barbie! Love your updates - so exciting! 

Ellie, you can have more than one egg per ovary on clomid, but it's rare. Typically there are a bunch all maturing at once but one gets there first, pops and the others get reabsorbed, but on clomid more than one can reach maturity and they'll pop at the same time. I think my doc said it was something like a 7-10% chance of twins on clomid and a 1% chance of triplets. 

I've offically O'd - got my pos OPK yesterday morning then woke up from a deep sleep with O pain! I might be crazy but it seriously felt like it was a tiny explosion on my ovary. Last month felt like the left side, which is my scarred and useless side but this month felt like my right - could be crazy about that, too, but fx!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Barbie you've for crazy willpower if you choose not to find out. I have to know Lol. I wanna plan and have it all ready. Of course I have to get a bfp first but oh well its always nice to have a plan.


----------



## OoOo

Hi Ellie. Thanks for worrying about me. We had a talk and he's assured me he wants to marry me and that he didn't even talk about the past tht the other bloke brought it all up. We've been busy planning wedding stuff and going to gym. Think we're back on track again now. I feel more reassured now. Just got this baby stuff to worry about now. But I'm beginning to forget about it a bit. I actually have to look up cycle days now where as I used to know precisely. Looking forward to getting married and feeling happier in myself. Thankyou Ellie and Barbie for your support. Xxx


----------



## Ellie Bean

OoOo that's great I'm so glad things are going better for you! That's great that you're taking a more relaxed approach during this time leading up to your wedding. I'm hoping that this relaxed approach will get you a surprise bfp. Idk if I Oed yet or not. Not using opks and I'm not very impressed with the ovacue fertility monitor we'll see if anything happens in the next few days.


----------



## OoOo

Cd 25. Af arrived on time. Not trying not preventing. Going to try not count days.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Sorry OoOo...This TTC is so stressful and tiring. I just wish we all get our BFPs and be done with it. Idk how much more I can take myself...Good luck for this next cycle
Afm...8dpo. No symptoms, no nothing so I can already tell this cycle will be a bust :(


----------



## Momof2TTC

Barbie- I didn't find out with either of my 2 children, and it was so much fun! I thought for sure my son was a girl, and I thought for sure my daughter was a boy. LOL. My intutition sucks, but hearing "It's a xxx" and seeing your little one at the same time can't be beat!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Momof2 I'm so excited to hear those words


----------



## Ellie Bean

Hi everyone. Cd 17 today still not sure if I Oed or not haven't been using opks. I figure if by May 6 AF hammy started I'll test bc that'll be cd 31.


----------



## xxx_faithful

Hi girls,

Has anyone bought provera and /or clomid online before? We've recently moved from Australia to America. I have a babygirl from provera & clomid and want to see if I can buy clomid online without a prescription without the need to get poked and proded by the FS here all over again. If anyone can recommend a site that they got theirs from, it would save me from unnecessary testing.

Thanks


----------



## labgal

MrsBee, no symptoms doesn't mean no BFP :) lots of people think they are out because they have no symps and it ends up being their cycle... so don't lose hope! 

Of course, I say that and then I am going to say that I feel depressed, angry and certain that I am out this cycle. 6 DPO for me today but DH and I did a lot of yard work on Sunday, my muscles are killing me and I feel like I just over did it and ruined any chances of a BFP this cycle. Over exercise is a big no and I'm just so frustrated with myself. Coupled with crazy up and down emotions I'm a giant, pissy semi tearful wreck today. My poor coworkers :(


----------



## MsBee21niya

Thanks labgal! I just say that cause I haven't had not a slight change in any of my cycles besides early O this cycle because of femara. So I'm emotional, depressed, etc. just tired of the mnth to mnth things we have to do, it now seems like more of a job :( sorry you feel down, but hopefully things turn out for better! FX!!! :)


----------



## Ellie Bean

Well my ovacue fertility monitor days today is O day so Yay for that also today was my lowest temp so far this cycle so really going to see a temp rise starting tomorrow and get a bfp in 2 weeks.


----------



## Ellie Bean

xxx_faithful said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Has anyone bought provera and /or clomid online before? We've recently moved from Australia to America. I have a babygirl from provera & clomid and want to see if I can buy clomid online without a prescription without the need to get poked and proded by the FS here all over again. If anyone can recommend a site that they got theirs from, it would save me from unnecessary testing.
> 
> Thanks

sorry no mine was prescribed by my OBGYN.


----------



## Momof2TTC

My Clomid was prescribed too. 

No idea how many dpo I am. I had some 'stabby' pains in the very center of my pubic region for a few minutes. I hate all the pains that Clomid brings!


----------



## MsBee21niya

10dpo today, still nothing to report. No kind of symptoms at all. AF will be here Tuesday or Wednesday :(


----------



## Ellie Bean

Have you tested MsBee? I think I'm 2dpo had 2 lower temps in a row and then today my temp went way above cover line so I feel confident that I actually did O plus no more pains in my left ovary. Barbie how are u feeling? Momof2ttc we can be tww budies!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Ellie...No! Don't feel any need to


----------



## MsBee21niya

Ellie just did and BFN! :(


----------



## Ellie Bean

Well dang it I was really hoping for you! I think I'm going to try to hold out until May 6 to test bc I'll be exactly 14dpo by then. And I never have a Luteal phase longer than 12 days so if I haven't started by then I may get a bfp!


----------



## MsBee21niya

FX for you Ellie! I'm 11dpo today, but with no symptoms I already knew it wasn't gonna happen as I have no symptoms when AF is approaching! I'm so tired of the disappointment every month :(


----------



## OoOo

Ms bee. I know how hard it is every month. We've all been here so long. I even tried to relax an forget about it all last month and still nothing. I've pretty much given up if I'm honest. It's a lot of hoping and to be feeling so low and upset every month. Xxxxhugs to you.


----------



## Ellie Bean

I agree with both of you ladies it is soo hard! I hope we all get bfps soon! Your wedding is come soon right OoOo? That's exciting! MsBee did you have any US or anything this cycle?


----------



## MsBee21niya

No U/S this cycle just the meds, going in mnth to mnth for me has become aggravating. Even when they say I have nice size follies nothing happens so I'd rather not hear that I have them only to be upset with a bfn. I did O so that's the good part just haven't got a BFP yet!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Hey Ellie I'm fine!!! I'll be 14 weeks tomorrow!! I'm already feeling flutters and when he/she balls up. Great feeling. been tired lately as I haven't been taking any vitamins waiting on my folic acid to come in... I go in for my larger ultrasound photo on may 9th in which they would tell us the sex, but we don't want to know. I just want the sonogram photo!!! Having waaay more energy than I did at the beginning... Ready to hold my bundle of joy. It's going by pretty fast, will be 4 months in 2 weeks already!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

MsBee has your DH has his sperm checked recently? Just a thought if he's willing. That's amazing Barbie I can't wait to be pregnant and br able to feel the baby move....ahhhh I'm just so ready to get my bfp and be a mommy!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Ellie...Yes! Great swimmers


----------



## labgal

MrsB, it's not over until AF arrives! You could just be testing too early! I still have my fx for you. 

Agree with you ladies, it's super tiring to be TTC for so long. A marathon with no end! 

I'm around 8 dpo and just basically a pissed psychopath. I have no s/e as far as breast soreness or cramping or anything, I'm just horrible. Anything is making me blow up; and I mean screaming mad, which is very out of character for me.I tend to be a person who lets things go as quickly as possible. I know it's the clomid hormones. I just want it to be over.


----------



## Ellie Bean

That's great MsBee. Labgal I totally understand about the mood swings and outbursts...it stinks!


----------



## Momof2TTC

Lab- I've got the psychotic hormones too. I was ranting and raving about our puppy eariler today. I have no patience for anyone or anything. So glad I have Friday-Sunday off. I don't think I could have handled work for another day like this.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Haha I totally understand the irritability! Sometimes I'm fine and then a switch is flipped and I'm pissed lol


----------



## Momof2TTC

My other gripe about the Clomid is that this month (and only this month- I'm on round 5), right around ovulation my forehead broke out. I'm talking a carpet of acne on my forehead and I had a few stray ones here and there on my cheeks. I looked like a 14 year old boy. It was HORRIBLE. I have no idea why it happened all of a sudden but now I'm afraid to take it again. LOL.


----------



## Momof2TTC

Started spotting today so another month that I'm out. We've been TTC for 15 months now. :(


----------



## MsBee21niya

I totally understand MomOf2TTC... I'm so down right now. 14dpo today and another BFN :(


----------



## Ellie Bean

Sorry ladies! This lttc sucks. I pray we all get our bfps soon and them all of this heart ache will just be a stepping stone.


----------



## labgal

Sorry momof2, I know how you feel. Mrs.B... It's still not over! Not until you get AF! 

I just have anxiety about AF coming. I'm 11 dpo today, expecting to start spotting tomorrow. Have some stabby cramps and only very slightly sore breasts that started yesterday. Kind of feel like I might have a UTI or something coming which would be just absolutely fantastic...


----------



## Blackbarbie04

16 week appt on May 9th. Sonogram pics coming next week.


----------



## Momof2TTC

Lab- I have the same symptoms! I feel like I have a UTI coming on! I had those stabby pains and now I've got this strange heavy feeling after I urinate. It's not the usual burning sensation, but a heavy feeling. UGH!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yay Barbie that's so exciting! Today I'm 6 dpo and am having some cramps/twinges in my Iris paying so much that this is implantation cramping and that I'll get s bfp this weekend! Ugh just hate the not knowing. 

Also I have some encouraging need. One of my friends had been ttc her second child for almost four years... She's done multiple ivfs and finally a FET. We'll her FET worked and she's 8 weeks pregnant with twins! Just gives me more hope and encourages me not to give up! I how it helps you ladies too!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

What is a FET Ellie?


----------



## Ellie Bean

Frozen embryo transfer with IVF so they were already fertilized and frozen and then thawed and inserted into her uterus after the previous round of regular IVF failed.


----------



## labgal

Momof2 - that's exactly what I have! Feels heavy, no burning or anything. How many DPO are you?


----------



## Momof2TTC

My guess is about 8dpo. Spotting has really picked up though so AF is on her way. Did you start spotting yet? I've given up on clomid working for me. I only have one cycle left.


----------



## labgal

8 DPO... are you sure it's not a heavy IB? Are your LPs normally short? 

No spotting here yet but anticipating it any moment.


----------



## Momof2TTC

I always spot and I'm on Clomid because I have short LPs. :( My cycle is usually 25-27 days long. My doc seemed to think that Clomid would give me better eggs so that my progesterone would stay up. I'm convinced it still plummets after a certain point because then I start spotting. Clomid makes me O late, but then I am still having a short cycle. 

I hope your spotting stays away and you get a BFP!


----------



## labgal

Good luck with your appointment, Barbie! Looking forward to your update! 

Blah, Momof2, that's difficult. I'm sorry your LPs are short - have you talked with your doc about maybe progesterone cream or something? I've also heard Vitex helps some people, not sure if that is an option for you. 

I'm still not spotting yet, AF due tomorrow. I can't help but feel that my body is playing a terrible trick on me and I will get some torrential, horrid AF tomorrow. I don't test prior to AF date because I just can't deal with the one line.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Fxed for u labgal! I'm 7/8 dpo today my fertility friend data changed me to Oing a day later than my ovacue fertility monitor so I'm not sure what is right. Still planning to test sat at 10/11 dpo. I know this is kinda early but a lot of people get a faint bfp that early. Also one of my coworkers told me that I have a glow about me so I'm really hoping she's right and I get a bfp this weekend!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Thanks Labgal!!


----------



## labgal

I really hope you do, Ellie! My finger are super crossed for you! How are you feeling? SSing?


----------



## Ellie Bean

Felling pretty good have had some twinges in my uterus off and on for the last few days. Also some nausea here and there yesterday and sat. And I'm so tired the last two days couldn't hardly pull myself out of bed when my alarm went off. Last night I woke up steaming hot had to take all the covers odd which is unusual for me I like to be snuggled in but who knows I think the clomid can make some of these s/s?...


----------



## OoOo

Mum of 2 in similar to you. 6 rounds of clomid never worked on me either. I also have short 25 day cycles. 27 being the max and only once in a blue moon. Usually on 25 day cycles. I've given up on clomid. I just trying around ovulation and seeing what happens. 
Ellie. I'm getting married September 7th. It's creeping up fast xx


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yay OoOo that's not too far away!


----------



## MsBee21niya

As expected...AFM arrived today :( :( I'm so down and out I don't know what to do anymore. It's becoming more and more depressing and I just want to be mad at the world. ANGRYYYYYY! 30 day cycle though which I've never had but femara made me O earlier and extended my dpo by 2 so who knows what that means.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Sorry MsBee that stinks! Are you seeing an RE? If not you should Def get consult and just see what they have to say.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Ellie...I've been to FS, they've done all sort of tests and everything looks fine I guess it's just not meant for me right now, although it pains me. It could just take a couple of rounds as I only did 3 clomid rounds and that was my first femara round. It's just pains me that I even need meds but without them I don't O at all...I just atleast want one child, everyone around me has one or more :(


----------



## Ellie Bean

I totally understand if all I can have is one baby that would new great but I really am hoping to be a mommy of at least 2 babies someday.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Barbie how many dpo were you when you got your bfp?


----------



## labgal

Got my BFP yesterday morning :)


----------



## MsBee21niya

Congrats labgal. How long were you TTC?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Congrats Labgal!!!!!

Ellie I was 6-7 DPO It was very early and I can't say very light b/c it was very noticeable on a FR


----------



## Ellie Bean

Omg labgal!! So excited for u! Post a pic! How many dpo were you labgal?

Barbie so u don't think that 10/11 dpo is too early?


----------



## labgal

https://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r493/murphytiff/IMG_20140501_191250_zps60230ed2.jpg .. there's the pic. 

DH and I were TTC for a year. 

I tested at 14 dpo when I still wasn't spotting or anything. It came up really fast - like I took the test, brushed my teeth and it was there! If I had tested early it would have come up, but I was convinced I was out this month. 

U/S scheduled for May 19th. I'm excited and nervous...this is #1 for us.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I don't think so, but everyone is diff... Like my baby implanted high so I am already carrying high. Now if he/she would have implanted lower it probably would have taken longer... My friend find out at 9 DPO and at 8 DPO she had a -.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Ok good to know. That's a great line labgal. I've got an 88cent Walmart test and a digital so I guess I'll take the 88cent one and if nothing I'll wait a few days and try again with the Digital


----------



## labgal

So excited for you to test, Ellie! FX for you!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Well BFN this morning so may still be too early think I'll wait until closer to 14dpo before I test again. Took a digital and a cheap and both negative W/fmu.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Labgirl when you go for your first appt?:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Ellie Bean

Still no AF for me and none of the normal pre-AF type s/s. Really praying this is it. Today is cd30 and 12/13dpo.


----------



## labgal

Really hoping AF stays away for you Ellie! What symptoms do you have? 

Barbie - the 19th is my first u/s. How are you doing?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ellie keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!

Labgirl yay the 19th!!!! You get to see your little beanie!!!! How far along will you be by then?


----------



## Ellie Bean

Thanks ladies. I really don't have many symptoms just some cramps off and on and my boobs are sensitive. Usually before AF I have really sure achey boobs and spotting before it actually started but do far none of those. Really hoping the lack of symptoms is a positive sign.Yay labgal that's not too far away. I see my obgyn next May 17 whether pregnant or just for my mid cycle scan so it would be fun to be bump buddies!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

AFM... these headaches and nosebleeds are something else... My 16 weeks appt is in 3 more days. I know I have bloodwork on that day to be done, but IDK about an ultrasound...:shrug: I have to keep hydrocortizone cream on my nipples as they are very sensitive and they burn if i don't have a sportsbra on... Every now and again I feel baby move, I need to get some more batteries for my doppler so I can hear the heartbeat tonight.

About to find me something to eat so I can take this excedrin since it's the only thing that seems to help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## labgal

Barbie, I'll be 7 weeks then. I can't wait to see the little bean! Of course I have strep throat now and have to take amox but the doc told me its safe in all stages of pregnancy... So exciting 16 weeks!Let us know how it goes!! I hear you on the sore nipples, mine are already sore! 


Ellie no spotting is great! How many do now?


----------



## Ellie Bean

13/14dpo today still having the cramps but CM is clear and creamy. Plan to test tomorrow as I'll officially be late.


----------



## Ellie Bean

13/14dpo today. still having cramps off and on. Plan to test tomorrow.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Also thought I'd say I've had crazy heartburn yesterday after lunch and now again after lunch today. Hoping this is a good sign don't usually have heartburn like this before AF....aahhhh hate the waiting game lol.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Pregnancy tests still not here. 14/15 dpo. Fertility friend said yesterday was the recommended test day so I how they come in this afternoon and I'll test. ... they're digitals though do you think that'll make a difference.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

What brand did you order?


----------



## labgal

I hope this is it for you, Ellie! ... As far as digitals go, I heard that they usually need more hcg levels than other tests but it probably depends on who makes it. You should be able to google the cutoff... fx!!!


----------



## OoOo

Hoping this time is lucky for you Ellie xx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

My digital Clear Blue was positive at 9 DPO


----------



## OoOo

Cd 17 for me. Nothing noticed. Expecting a 25 day cycle.


----------



## Ellie Bean

They're the clear blue digital with weeks estimator. I'm hoping since I'm a day late that there will be enough to show positive 1-2 weeks....ahhhh the waiting is so hard. Don't know if they've come in yet or not have to work until 4 PM today so 2 hrs left!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ellie Bean said:


> They're the clear blue digital with weeks estimator. I'm hoping since I'm a day late that there will be enough to show positive 1-2 weeks....ahhhh the waiting is so hard. Don't know if they've come in yet or not have to work until 4 PM today so 2 hrs left!



That is the one that I used and it stated 1-2 weeks at that time :happydance:... I hope you get your BFP with no MS or nausea!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yay I hope I do too! My mother never had any symptoms when she was pregnant. She said she didn't really believe it until she had and US and finally started to show at 5-6 months along.


----------



## MsBee21niya

GL Ellie!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Well tested this afternoon and got not pregnant don't know if it's bci didn't good urine for too long or if I'm really not and just having a late AF. trying to decide if I shouldtest again in the morning with fmu or wait until Fri morning and re test then.


----------



## cranberry987

Hi, I'm not quite on clomid but I took it to conceive my first and we have an appt with the private fertility clinic next week, so hopefully they'll just do the same as before, highly expecting to go totally mental on the meds so joining you for the crazy :-D


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Welcome Cranberry


----------



## labgal

Ellie - I hope it was just too early for you to test. I still have my fingers tightly crossed for you! Keep us updated. 

Welcome, Cranberry! Hoping for a swift bfp for you. 

How are you doing, Barbie?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Labgal I am super duper excited for my appt tomorrow!!! I am beginning to show now and everyone at work is now seeing my baby bump and saying that they didn't know that I was preggo... I kept it in as long as I could at work!!! I will update a pic in a min when I go to the restroom so you guys can see my bump!!!

IDK if I am getting an ultrasound done tomorrow or not, but I will update you as soon as I find out!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04




----------



## MsBee21niya

Wow Barbie you are showing! Congrats once again


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Thanks MsBee a long time to get here.... A very long time, sweat, tears, pain, mood swings, medications, tests (hsg, fertility test etc) and I feel just Blessed!!!! Praying that I make my full 9 months and that my ANGEL makes it here safe and sound!!!! A lot of People just don't know what we go through to have a child and then to carry a child... it seems forever to ever get to the point to become pregnant and once we are we are afraid the whole 9 months that the little ones make it here safe. Continue to keep me in your prayers that I'm healthy and the baby is healthy to carry to term....


----------



## MsBee21niya

Barbie I pray for women like me and you daily. It's so hard. All the tests, stress, BFNs. I'll just be glad to even make it to your point cause it's not going so well right now, but I'll continue to pray and I know I'll get there someday. Praying you and baby stay healthy. Btw you look great :)


----------



## labgal

Omg Barbie you are sooo cute! What a beautiful bump!

It really is amazing what we go through in our TTC process. My HSG lasted well over an hour because I have a tipped uterus and some new tech couldn't get the catheter in, they kept calling people in to help and by the time it was over there was like a whole room full of people staring at my vagina. Awesome! They finally called another doc in who did it in a couple seconds. Yeesh. 

I really can't wait for my U/S. I'm trying to not be nervous but it's completely impossible. Every cramp gives me anxiety and I run to the bathroom to make sure nothing is wrong! Will feel better once I see the heartbeat...

MsBee, you'll be pg soon, I know it.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Labgal...I'm really praying for it!


----------



## OoOo

Lovely photo Barbie xx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ellie anything yet???? OMY to my dr appt!!!:happydance: I want to be really excited, but I got a lot of stuff on my mind today!!! Pray for me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Sorry AF showed and I just couldn't deal worth posting it. Especially as Mother's day is today. I'm cd 4 today stated my 200mg of clomid last night and go in on May 20 th for US to check for follicles. Praying this will be our month. But if it's not then we'll see the RE in a month and hopefully be pregnant shortly after that.


----------



## Ellie Bean

And by the way Barbie toy are so stinking cute! Love the bump! How'd your appt go? Have an US?


----------



## MsBee21niya

Ellie I'm so sorry, but at this point I feel the same. Woke up this am down and out, it's Mother's Day and I'm not preggo. It's hard to watch others on this day, to even talk to others. Depressed!!!! Well I'm cd11 second round of femara. Although I just feel it'll never happen for me. So upsetting!


----------



## Ellie Bean

I know MsBee is Definitely hard this is my second Mother's day going by during this ttc process. I'm bound next Mother's day we'll both have little ones in our arms.


----------



## Ellie Bean

"Happy Mother's Day
It comes around every year;
but when you have empty arms,
it's very hard to hear.

It's a day to celebrate a mother,
for all that she done;
and a reminder to an infertile
of the battle she has not yet won. 

But what really makes a mother,
Is it just conception and birth?
Or is there something more,
that shows a mother's worth?

It's putting your child first,
in everything you do;
it's sacrifice and determination,
and love and patience too.

An infertile woman makes all her plans,
around a child not yet conceived;
she loves them even though they aren't here,
more than she ever could have believed.

She appreciates and understands,
what a blessing that children are;
she works hard for just a chance,
that motherhood is not that far.

All odds are stacked against her,
and yet she still has hope;
everyday is another struggle,
finding ways to help her cope.

So even though her arms are empty,
she can still be a mother too;
So say a special Happy Mother's Day
for those waiting for their dreams to come true!

Author Unknown


----------



## MsBee21niya

I really hope so Ellie! So many things happening today and I was invited but I'm just so depressed I'm just staying home in bed. This hurts so much, it's been so long going through this process. It's tiring and it takes a lot to take bfn after bfn. Idk what to do with myself at this point :(


----------



## MsBee21niya

Thanks for that Ellie! It says a lot about us :)


----------



## Ellie Bean

Your welcome one of my friends who has recently gotten pregnant after ttc for 4 years sent that to me bc i think she knew how hard this day can be for women like us.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

That is a beautiful poem!!!!

Thanks Ellie!!!

My appt went fine. HB 153 the doc said anything between 135-165 is good. No US. I will have my US on May 28th. Was supposed to have bloodwork done, but they had already sent the specimens in for the day, so I WAS suppose to get it done this morning... But, with this brain of mine I locked my keyes in my truck!!! So, I will have to get blood drawn tomorrow instead. He said after this appt it's needles for me!!! I have been having really bad leg cramps, sometimes stops me from walking so I have to up my potassium. I have MS maybe 3-7 days of the week now, mostly on Monday mornings!!! 

I have to work on my attitude b/c I catch myself being grouchy at my 5 year old and he's like, "Momma why are you yelling at me".. So, that makes me feel soooo bad so I am working on it.... Continue to pray for me. Feel like I am losing it!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Lol well dang it! At least u can get it drawn tomorrow. Glad ur baby and you are doing well! Are you still going to have it be a surprise?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Yes ma'am!!! I do not want to know... Everyone thinks I will give in... But, I love excitement and in the end everyone will be excited to see what it will be as well. People are already making bets whether it's a girl or boy. I wanted a boy, but I have a feeling it will be a girl!!! My Hubby said last night he had a dream it was a girl... He says he wants to try again after this one for a boy, but I', like IDK b/c I've really been sick a lot with this one...


----------



## Ellie Bean

Just remember every pregnancy is different. That's exciting for a surprise! I don't think I could wait that long to know and I know my husband can't either lol.


----------



## OoOo

Cd 24 for me. Af due tomorrow. Nothing to note really :(


----------



## Ellie Bean

Cd 7 today. Last day of the 200mg of clomid. I go next Tuesday may 20th cd 13 for an US to check follicles. Only change in my cycles since starting metformin is no spotting (yay) and I had a 14 day luteal phase which is my longest one ever so Yay for that too! Less than a month until I see the RE!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Cd14 for me. Waiting for a + opk last month I O'd on CD13 positive opk on cd11, so I'm really hoping this mnth works as well. FX for us all :)


----------



## labgal

Barbie, glad your appointment went well. My first is on monday, very anxious for it to come! 

OoOo, I hope AF stays away for you, fx!, and I have my fingers crossed for Ellie and MsBee! Ellie it's wonderful you aren't having spotting and your LP has lengthened! Keeping you all in my heart!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ellie I know they say that, but with my first one I was really sick and this one I am sicker than my first one.. My classmate is 3 weeks ahead of me and she said she hasn't puked not one time and only felt nauseated once out of her whole entire pregnancy!!! Told her I was too jealous!!! But, my other classmate this is her first as well and she has lost 20 pounds and has been sick the entire time as well. I am sooo sleepy right about now, I need coffee!!!! I am sooo ready for October... I am happy, beyond Blessed but my body is tiring out on me quickly and I'm hoping I don't have to be on bedrest anytime soon, but the way my health is going right now, I see it in the near future realllllly soon!!!:nope::sleep:


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Just went to the bathroom and had a bowel movement on my own. The only thing about it IK this may be TMI, but the toilet was full of blood but it didn't come from my vajayjay, it came from my rectum. This is the first time I have had a bowel movement on my own without any medication. I strained a little bit but not enough to be that much amount of blood... Calling my doc now. Now I am frantic and going to be nervous until I can be able to be seen... Oh lord I hope it is nothing serious. Ive been trying to see if I could feel my baby move today, but I haven't


----------



## MsBee21niya

Barbie...I think you'll be fine, probably just comes from you straining. If you usually feel the baby and can't now drink something really cold and it should move within the hour. FX for you and baby


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MsBee21niya said:


> Barbie...I think you'll be fine, probably just comes from you straining. If you usually feel the baby and can't now drink something really cold and it should move within the hour. FX for you and baby



I really hope so Ms. Bee... I can't even concentrate right now. I just want to hurry and got to the DR and go home now!!! I'm going to try that.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Barbie if it's that concerning go to the ER to be sure instead of waiting around. Better safe than sorry!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

You r so right and I believe I will do just that!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Did you go to the ER? What'd they say?


----------



## Ellie Bean

Good luck MsBee! Better get to bding lol just in case


----------



## MsBee21niya

Thanks Ellie! Even though I don't feel too good about this mnth I have been bd every other day until I get that + Good luck to you too!


----------



## OoOo

Cd 25. No af as of yet. She is due today. I'm feeling funny. Like contented. Been excercising all week today is my day off the gym. I have lost 3lb this week. I'm 11 stone 3 now. July last year when I started dieting and gym I was 14 stone 10lbs. I can't believe I have made it to 11 stone. No idea if I will get af. Not going to sit around moping waiting for it to come or keep checking my cervix. Going to take my darling fiance to lunch 16 weeks until we get married!!!! Feeling in love today :)


----------



## Ellie Bean

That's great OoOo! Enjoy your day!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

By the time I was going to ER Doc called me, he says I must have ruptured some Capillaries or I have hemorroids inside that I can' see and they must have been irritated. He prescribed me some cream and Suppositories to use for 2 weeks... HB was still good and Ms. Bee tried the cold drink and he/she began to go to the bottom of my stomach squirming :winkwink:. Used all yesterday evening relaxing in my bed. ya'll don't even know how scared to death I was!!! 

Thanks you guys for your concerns!!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

See Barbie I told you! I may not have birth any kids yet but I raised my sis kids from birth and was there with her from beginning to end so I know more than most, glad you and baby are fine :)


----------



## Ellie Bean

Good glad you're doing well Barbie.


----------



## Momof2TTC

Hi ladies, Just checking in real quick. I didn't take Clomid this month, but I think I o'ed in the past few days. Only BD once, but I'm just exhausted of trying. I need to have the HSG done but that won't happen til after the wedding so I'm pretty much out until after August. In other news, a friend of mine posted on FB that she's pregnant with her 5th child. I literally screamed "ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!" because she's got 4 already that she can't take care of and here I sit with the money (will have plenty of it after the wedding) and resources to take care of one, and I can't freaking get pregnant. I'm so cranky lately. TTC and wedding planning are not a good combo.


----------



## MsBee21niya

MomOf2... I can feel your pain and I'm the same, there are 3 preggo ppl around me and lately I've been so emotional. Tired of Bd'ing and now it's to the point of my DH talking bout a child and saying you need to hurry and get preggo. I know he means no harm but it just makes me feel soooo bad. All day, everyday LITERALLY a baby has been on my mind. I'm so stressed. I've even been dreaming of IVF but can't afford it. :( I HATE this! Cd15 and still getting - OPKs. Grrrr!


----------



## OoOo

Af arrived this morning. I'm feeling ok about it. I have honestly given up hope now. Just going to focus on wedding and losing more weight. :)


----------



## Blackbarbie04

OMG I am soooo emotional!!!!!!!!:wacko: Going through the forum in January of when I just knew AF was coming and then BAM didn't even expect it but wanted it sooo bad!!! 

Yeah I am :cry:!!! 

Sooo... wanted to share my story of last night. Well you guys know I got a little afraid the other day... Well, last night my Hubby asked me had I felt DexorNay move and I told him yeah awhile ago he/she went to the bottom when you scared me!!! So, he put his hand on my stomach and said DexorNay where are you, I know you hear Daddy where are you??? And then he said oh, I feel a knot right here he/she must be right here. And then the hardest kick I have felt since being pregnant ths time... She/he kicked his hand so hard and then moved to the other side of my stomach!!! He was startled.. He asked me was that the baby? I said yeah and it scared him so bad he just laid back down with his eyes bucked!!! He said *YOUR STOMACH EVEN MOVED* I said well at least we know she/he will have my attitude. You are messing with her/him while he/she is trying to sleep and he/she don't want to be bothered!!! Same as Mommy!!!:haha: He didn't touch my stomach the rest of the night!!! 

I wish I could have shown you his face.. That was the first time he has ever felt a baby move in someone's stomach... I must have laughed so hard... Poor hubby, baby scared him:haha::thumbup:


----------



## Momof2TTC

Blackbarbie04 said:


> OMG I am soooo emotional!!!!!!!!:wacko: Going through the forum in January of when I just knew AF was coming and then BAM didn't even expect it but wanted it sooo bad!!!
> 
> Yeah I am :cry:!!!
> 
> Sooo... wanted to share my story of last night. Well you guys know I got a little afraid the other day... Well, last night my Hubby asked me had I felt DexorNay move and I told him yeah awhile ago he/she went to the bottom when you scared me!!! So, he put his hand on my stomach and said DexorNay where are you, I know you hear Daddy where are you??? And then he said oh, I feel a knot right here he/she must be right here. And then the hardest kick I have felt since being pregnant ths time... She/he kicked his hand so hard and then moved to the other side of my stomach!!! He was startled.. He asked me was that the baby? I said yeah and it scared him so bad he just laid back down with his eyes bucked!!! He said *YOUR STOMACH EVEN MOVED* I said well at least we know she/he will have my attitude. You are messing with her/him while he/she is trying to sleep and he/she don't want to be bothered!!! Same as Mommy!!!:haha: He didn't touch my stomach the rest of the night!!!
> 
> I wish I could have shown you his face.. That was the first time he has ever felt a baby move in someone's stomach... I must have laughed so hard... Poor hubby, baby scared him:haha::thumbup:

What a sweet story. I hope my FI can have the same experience one day. I think if I weren't with someone who has no kids, I wouldn't feel so pressured to conceive.


----------



## OoOo

What a sweet story. I hope my FI can have the same experience one day. I think if I weren't with someone who has no kids, I wouldn't feel so pressured to conceive.[/QUOTE]

That's how I feel mum of 2. I have kids previous marriage all teenagers. He has no kids and I feel terrible that I can't concieve to the point of ending my relationship so that he can have children with someone that can. :(.
Back to feeling down today. I don't know if I can carry on ttc I'm so upset. Meant to get married in sept but how can we when he will then be stuck with me who can't have anymore children


----------



## Blackbarbie04

OoOo said:


> What a sweet story. I hope my FI can have the same experience one day. I think if I weren't with someone who has no kids, I wouldn't feel so pressured to conceive.

That's how I feel mum of 2. I have kids previous marriage all teenagers. He has no kids and I feel terrible that I can't concieve to the point of ending my relationship so that he can have children with someone that can. :(.
Back to feeling down today. I don't know if I can carry on ttc I'm so upset. Meant to get married in sept but how can we when he will then be stuck with me who can't have anymore children[/QUOTE]


OoOo I didn't know you have had children prior...


----------



## Ellie Bean

Well cd13 US did not show ovulation. My obgyn told me to go see the RE and see what she can figure out and hopefully I'll be back bc I'm pregnant soon but who knows feeling a bit down but oh well it is what it is and can't change it so just gonna have fun and wing it for the next couple weeks.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Sorry to hear that Ellie... Still praying for everyone!!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Where is everyone??? The forum is quiet...

This lady at my job just came in here and prayed for me at work, I been in the bathroom all morning with this MS it's ridiculous!!! I'll be 5 months in 2 weeks and still having MS...:cry::wacko: October needs to fly and come on b/c I can't eat or sleep. My legs and arms are cramping soooo bad at night it's ridiculous. :cry:. Last night I got a bout 2-3 hours of sleep. 'm at the stage now were it feels as if something is crawling all over my skin and my skin is itching and burning... I told the hubby this is the last one, I can't go through this again. I have lost 15 pounds and the dr is putting me on something to help me gain weight so that I can have enough nutrients for me and the baby b/c right now I'm not putting out enough...:shrug: I just want to go home and be :hugs:ed on right now...


----------



## MsBee21niya

Awww Barbie! I'll continue to pray for you!
Afm...Nothing to report. I'm tired of all the ups and downs and different meds. I've been researching and decided that I'm going to give acupuncture/Chinese medicine a try. I saw a thread on here where it helped many woman. Anyone try it before???


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I tried it Nov and Dec and got my bfp in Jan, but I can't just exactly say that's why. But, IT DOES RELAX you like really!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## labgal

Ellie - I hope the RE can help figure out things for you! Could it be that you are Oing late this cycle as well? 

MsB, I know it's exhausting and so emotional. Accupunture should definately help with your stress levels & in turn with TTC. I have my fx for you still. 

Barbie, I'm sorry for your MS. Mine is horrible too, part of why I haven't been on much the past week. I'm too drained. Sick 24/7, throwing up at least once if not 4x per day. DH says I have to eat something other than a cup of white rice but having a lot of difficulty putting anything in my mouth. But U/S went fine - everything is on track, it looks like. EDD Jan 10th :)


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Yay Labgal, you may have a New Year Bundle of Joy:happydance:...

All I can eat is chicken noodle soup, saltine crackers and sprite... I just want to find a corner in my office and :sleep:


----------



## labgal

Tell me about it, I just took a nap on my break! The only time I'm not exhausted is when I am sleeping. 

Forgot to mention, so exciting to hear the baby's heartbeat during the u/s! It's really amazing...and kind of crazy. This is my first, so it's a whole world of wow.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Barbie...What reason did your doc give you metformin?


----------



## Momof2TTC

This cycle has been the best cycle I've had since beginning to TTC in January 2013. I'm on an unmedicated cd26 today and I have yet to start spotting. Unfortunately, IC's still are a BFN. :( I'm glad for the good cycle but we are going to the beach on Friday and I'd really rather not have AF while there.


----------



## Ellie Bean

The metformin is taken by women with PCOS MsBee. Sorry you ladies are feeling so cruddy but I can't say I'm not a little jealous of you lol. I hope it improves soon... Does Zofran help? Or have u tried tums/zantac? I'm cd17 today I believe...haven't been keeping track of anything just hanging out and having sex whenever we want and trying not to be too concerned. I'm hoping that i'm just going to O late this cycle but I'll prob never know. Had achey ovaries yesterday and am hoping that was from O but who knows lol. My DH and I are down at Lake of the ozarks with some family and friends really enjoying it...staying at a lake house and have been shopping and on the pontoon. tomorrow we're going jet skiing and to a swim up bar which I can't wait for! Just ready to chill and not worry before we start our journey with the RE.


----------



## Momof2TTC

Ellie- I hope you enjoy your mini vacation! Jet skiing sounds so fun!

AFM- Still BFN's, no spotting but CM is not a white creamy- it's got a bit of color- though it's not pink, red or brown more of an 'ivory' color. I'm going to end up with AF at the beach. :(


----------



## Ellie Bean

How strange Mom! Fxed for u! Cd10 today just hanging out not charting or anything and it's actually kinda nice lol. how is everyone doing?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MsBee21niya said:


> Barbie...What reason did your doc give you metformin?

Sorry MsBee for some reason my notifications had stopped coming to my phone. BC of my PCOS. I didn't have a high number for my progesterone and taking that somehow made me ovulate better and my numbers were higher... It works together with Clomid/Femara.

Ellie I am currently on Zofran and sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. Just depends, I have a better affect with it if I take it before bed.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Ok we'll I'm glad you've at least got the Zofran. Only 15 more days until my RE appt! Yay can't wait so hoping for some femara or injectables either alone or with an iui and really praying that we'll have good results soon after starting.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I have my 19 week ultrasound tomorrow!!!! We are going to have the tech to put the gender of the baby inside an envelope and we are going to do a gender reveal. I haven't made up my mind when, but the hubby just started a new position at his job and can't take off... The appt is at 8 2ma morning... So my sister will be going with me to see my little butterball.:happydance::happydance: I'm ready to see my little butterball again!!! I probably won't be able to sleep 2nite, I'm leaving early in the morning to pick up my sis around 745. I'm stoked!!! Well, I will be uploading the sonogram photo 2ma ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yay! How exciting Barbie! Don't make us wait too long to find out what your little butter ball is :) very excited for u!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

HBR 144 1/2 pound right now! !! Super excited! !!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Skirts and tiaras


----------



## OoOo

Congrats Barbie xxxxxx


----------



## Blackbarbie04




----------



## MsBee21niya

A GIRL?! Congrats BARBIE


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yay a little girl how exciting Congrats Barbie!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Thanks you guys. I wish I could have uploaded the gender reveal party, but it won't allow me to upload a video on here!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

How did u reveal?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I am going to try to upload the video to youtube later on this evening and give you guys the link...

But, anyway I wanted it to be kind of confusing so when I took the envelope to the bakery I told them to either do it blue or purple which if you ever seen purple icing it is almost the same color as the blue... Well, At the gender reveal party in which is wa a nice turn out for a spare of the moment thing like less than 24 hours, I counted to 3 and everyone bit into their cupcake and everyone said BLUE it's a boy, and I said NOOOOOOO, and everyone said it's BLUE I said no it's not. They said yes it is it is BLUE!!! I said not it's a girl it's PURPLE!!!!! So, I let my 5 year old son open the envelope to show what it was. And written on it it said I AM A GIRL!!!!!! It was perfect you guys!!!! I have to upload it to youtube so you guys can see it!!! I am so estatic!!! Everyone thought I knew what it was but I didn't. I went straight from the drs office to the bakery and gave them the envelope. She asked me did I want it back I said no I didn't want to be tempted to look inside!!!!:happydance:

:pink::crib:

Everyone was asking the names and was like why 4 names, well everyone has 4 names for our nieces and nephews!!!

Zaniyah McKenzie Je'Lisa Young!!!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Awwww Barbie! And I love the name. My niece name is the same first name but spelled Ze'Niya


----------



## Blackbarbie04

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

What a conicidence!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCz6MUHGoG1wA_mbrqAxm1DQ





This should take you to it. Excuse the hair I was ripping and running all day that day! !!!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Aww! How awesome Barbie!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Did it take you to the video? I was hoping that I uploaded it right... It took all night ot upload...:dohh:


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yes I watched it! Super cute!


----------



## Momof2TTC

Congrats Barbie!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Ellie Bean

Good cd28 today waiting on AF prob won't start until Sat which is my brothers wedding lol Yay! See the RE exactly 1 week from today I really hope we come up with a good plan quickly since I'll be starting another cycle right around that time. DH is hopefully going to do hours SA that day too since it's 5 hours round trip from the office to our house.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Hello? ! Where is everyone? Cd33 for me today waiting for AF to start anytime. .. see the RE in 2 days Yay can't wait really hoping for some femara or injectables. DH is doing a pre IVF semen analysis that morning also. .. not sure what all is include or what's different from the previous ones... any ideas?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I've been lurking waiting on you guys posts!!! Still cheering:happydance: for you guys!!! 

AFM: Starting to be waken by kicks and heartburns in the middle of the night. Don't get much sleep, but as for as the constipation goes it has gone and I hope for good!!!:thumbup:. In about 4 weeks I will have my 4D ultrasound pics done and I am super excited. I will be 6 months then. Working on my niece baby shower for the 4th weekend, so I will be super busy the next few weeks.


----------



## Ellie Bean

How exciting! 6 months already! Wow crazy...I hope I'm prego before you have your baby bc I'm sure you'll be super busy once she's here and won't have much time to get on here for a little bit


----------



## Ellie Bean

Oh PS so no AF... tomorrow is cd35 so thinking I'm gonna test with fmu and hope for a positive... Either way we're still going to the appt tomorrow


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ellie what did the test show and how was the appt?????


----------



## Ellie Bean

Well we're going to need to have an IVF w/ICSI. So between the low count and motility and my PCOS this is really our best option. I'm a bit anxious but excited. Had labs to check for hepatitis b&c and RPR and other things and a generic screening for both of us. Told to start provera today then have labs on day 3 then go up on day 6 or 7 for a saline test to look at my uterus and make sure it looks ok for ivf. Then we'll start injectables and monitor the follicles and then have the eggs extracted and fertilized with ICSI and then freeze them and have a frozen embryo transfer a couple weeks after that. So going to be petty crazy for a while but hopefully by the end of July we'll have our first FET(frozen embryo transfer).


----------



## Momof2TTC

Ellie- That's so exciting! I can't believe it will be so soon! I always think of things like that as taking forever. Can't wait to hear how it works out for you. :)


----------



## Ellie Bean

Thanks! I'm super excited can't wait for my period to get here lol never thought I'd say that. But I can't wait for day 3 to have labs and then to get the water test scheduled so we can start injections...eek!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I can't wait either Ellie, I'm wishing that maybe you get your BFP before you cycle starts, but if not that you get it after this IVF cycle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Ellie Bean

Well I took a hpt yesterday morning and it was negative so pretty sure not plus she started me on provera to induce my period. Just ready for AF to show so we can hey going lol!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Well I've been having some light pink cm all day today and its getting a bit darker tonight so hoping tomorrow it'll be here full force! Lol goes everyone else?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Waiting to hear some updates from you guys!!!

Me and Kenzie just growing as the days go by!!! I haven't weighed myself, but it doesn't look like I've gained much weight. My nose if anything is spreading and I'm all baby in the front. Other than that, trying to get used to sleeping through the kicks at night!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Fun Barbie! How exciting. Still no period here and I feel fine so don't think I'm prego but who knows lol. Just shooting pink off and on


----------



## labgal

Exciting, Ellie and Barbie! I hope if this isn't the cycle for you, Ellie, that you'll get a quick ivf bfp! 

Hope you are all well :)


----------



## Blackbarbie04

How are you labgirl, no Update?????


----------



## labgal

Oh I'm doing fine :) Have lost some weight from MS, but that's common... still sick all the time, though. I'm in my 11th week, baby is healthy and all. My next appointment is next friday, will be meeting my new OB since my last OB left the practice a couple of months ago, so hopefully we mesh!


----------



## Ellie Bean

That stinks ur sick labgal but I'm happy that things are going well for you! I hope you like ur new Dr. Also thought I'd say I love my RE! She seems so great when we met her last week and had a very easy going personality and knew exactly what she wanted us to do very quickly so I can't wait to see her again and get going lol ugh!


----------



## Momof2TTC

Ellie- Has AF arrived yet?

OoO- Are you still around? How is the wedding planning going?

AF just arrived for me after a 26 day cycle and spotting beginning on cd20. My cycles are a mess so we've decided after the wedding we are going back to the GYN to get a referral for a specialist. 18 months just plain sucks. :(


----------



## OoOo

Hi mum of two x I'm still here. No luck still 25 day cycles :(
Wedding is fast approaching. 
10weeks 
I'm just back from my hen do in Rome. Things not good though. Hubby to be has a sore willy - he actually accused me of giving it to him from hen do. I didn't do anything bad when away. Turns out he just has thrush. It's cleared up now but I can't believe he thought it was me giving him a std. So upset. Sometimes we have sex and he stays inside me. We fall asleep. Doctor said this is likely the cause sorry tmi. Also we had more sex than normal since back home cos he seemed enthusiastic. I'm cd 15 today. Last time we had sex was cd 9. I doubt I'll be pregnant as his problem was over my fertile period. So another month wasted :( 
He seems ok now he knows it's just thrush but to blame me straight away saying I was a cheat isn't fair. It probably didn't look good but I'm so hurt :(


----------



## Ellie Bean

Wow OoOo I'm so sorry that must've been awful for u.

My period finally started yesterday so will have labs wed then start bcp to suppress my body then have a test to check uterus next Mon and if all goes well we'll prob have egg retrieval Aug 1!


----------



## OoOo

It was. I probably would have been worried if I had a infection and he had come back from his stag do. So I do understand it looked dodgy but I'd done nothing. Never would. Stupid men. I think we've made up now but it really has threw me thinking he could believe I would do something like that. 
I'm really excited for you Ellie. I'm sure you will soon get you bfp. I am praying for you xxx


----------



## Ellie Bean

Thanks OoOo. I really hope you guys are past this and hopefully he won't jump to conclusions again anytime soon. 

I called to be sure they've got my order for labs tomorrow and my birth control pills prescription is at the pharmacy so I'll be picking those up today at lunch so I have them to take tom evening.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Well got hubby's chromosomes back and he has a balanced translocation of chromosomes 13 & 14. The RE said not a huge deal but she recommends that we do genetic testing on our embryos bc we'll have like a 50% chance of having a baby with a unbalanced translocation which would either miscarry or be born with special needs. I was kind of caught if guard at first and felt down but now I've realized this is a blessing that we've found out and we can make our treatment plans accordingly. Not sure if they'll have me do chromosome testing too or if they'll just test the embryos and save us paying for another test. 

Also my day 3 labs were all normal so yay for only a couple things coming back abnormal between dh and I. Excited for the water test Monday, got my prescriptions sent to the mall order pharmacy and will order then at the end of next week...Also applied for some patient assistance programs to see if meds would be cheaper that way vs billing insurance. I don't know if well even be accepted bc we both have full time jobs and we have insurance but I figured it can't hurt to apply and the worst they can say is we're not eligible.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Water test was good nothing abnormal just said I have a tight cervix so kinda had a hard time getting the catheter in.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

What is a water test?


----------



## Ellie Bean

It's like an hsg but instead of using the dye to look at your tubes they just us saline and ultrasounds to look at your uterus.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

O ok.

AFM had to get a catheter yesterday to see if I had an infection, in which I didn't so that pain was for nothing... All boils down to lil Kenzie staying on my left side and my tendons are stretching in the bottom of my stomach and in my back. So, I just have to :sleep: on the side that she is not on to try to move her to the other side... She's beginning to make my whole stomach move when she kicks so people actually notice it just by looking at my shirt... I'm getting her schedule down, she is up at 6AM, 9AM, 11 AM, 3PM-6PM and wakes up again around 10:30-11:00PM. Trying to get as much :sleep: as I can b/c this lil girl is a busy body. She moves more than my son did... Way more....


----------



## labgal

Glad that your tests went well, Ellie! When do you start IVF? 

Sounds like your girlie is quite the squirmer, Barbie! How exciting. When are you due, again? 

I'm out of the first tri :) Baby still doing great, find out in about a month what s/he is. I can't wait!


----------



## Ellie Bean

That stinks Barbie. How exciting labgal yay for getting past the first tri. We've already started the process of ivf will start injections in a couple weeks all pre ivf labs are done and meds are ordered so now just gotta finish the bcp and then one more set of labs and an US and on to injections.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Lab I am due 10/23/14. I have set my 3D/4D as of yesterday fo 7/26/14. We can invite up to 18 people so rigt now m number is at 11. I'm super duper excited. Will upload pics after then and I will upload the video to my youtube page...


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yay that's so awesome Barbie! Can't wait! You don't have too much longer until she'll be here! I can't wait until I'm pregnant really praying our first round will work.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

How is everyone? After 9 more days I will be in my double digit for the countdown!!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yay Barbie! 9 more days and I start my ivf injections and then 11-12 days of those and then the egg retrieval!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Took my 1hr glucose test yesterday and failed. Have to take a 3 hr test Tuesday to see where do we go from there. I lost another 10 pounds in 2 weeks.. Not good. So, he's giving me another 2 weeks to see what we are going to do...:cry::wacko:


----------



## Ellie Bean

Oh no that stinks Barbie do you think they'll induce you or hospitalize you if you get sicker?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I hope not induce, I'm only 25 weeks. And I'm hoping no bedrest b/c I had planned on financially working up until my due date. We just bought a new Moreno so I need to work. My husband alone can't take over our bills.:nope:


----------



## Ellie Bean

Ya for sure too soon.Maybe you could just go to light duty or something and still work.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

2 days until I get out of my triple digits!!!

Take my 3 hours glucose test tomorrow!!! Wish me the best and put me in your prayers!!!:thumbup::sleep:


----------



## Ellie Bean

I hope your glucose test goes well today!


----------



## Ellie Bean

How did it go Barbie?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Yay i passed Ellie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Where is everyone? THe forum has been soooo quiet lately!!!:shrug:

I am in my double digits now. 99 days to go, well actually it will be a little shorter for me b/c I know my Dr will take her earlier than my due date due to the fact I am having a c section...

How are you Ellie? How are things going along for you???


----------



## Ellie Bean

That's amazing news Barbie! Yay! Things are great had baseline us and labs today and start follistim tomorrow! 
I know it has been supper quiet...where's everyone?


----------



## labgal

Hi ladies. 

Glad to see you are doing well, Barbie! Congrats on the glucose test and yay for being in the double digits! 

Yay, Ellie! So excited you are starting the follistim and your labs came out good! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it works for you this month! 

Next week is four months for me. We find out the gender on August 11th! I can't wait!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Thanks labgal! How exciting! Do you have a feeling it's a boy or a girl?


----------



## Ellie Bean

Did injection #3 last night...already started having ovary pain and bloating yesterday morning so called the REs office just to check in and she said bc I've got PCOS and I'm thinner I'll prob just get more uncomfortable lol yay. So still planning to go Thursday morning to check follicles and Estradiol level.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Ellie!!! At least we know something is going on in there right???



I go for my 3D/4D US this Sat. I've invited 16 People so far lol!!! I get to see kind of what she will look like. I think she will look like her Daddy with my skin complexion. I'm super stoked!!!!:happydance: Yes, ladies I will be uploading pics and I will upload the video on Youtube this weekend!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Ellie Bean

How awesome can't wait Barbie!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Going to check on Kezie Benzie at 2:30 today and then my 3D/$d 2ma!!! Soooo excited!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yay I'm excited for you Barbie!

I went for my lab and US greatest and she said I have approximately 25 eggs that are all about 11-12mm. I go back Sun for more lab and US...she kept me at the same dose but tonight and tomorrow I have to take ganirelix to keep me from ovulating going for retrieval Tuesday or Wed.


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi everyone I'm a newbie looking for buddies. I currently take Clomid and metformin for pcos. I'm so very nervous and trying to stay calm. I have a question for the women that are monitored by a doctor during your cycles, do you use OPK's to confirm ovulation or should I wait for the doctor to confirm will be ovulation soon? And if you do use an OPK which brand is the most reliable?


----------



## Ellie Bean

Hi Buttercup! I used clear blue digital ovulation kits...not the advanced...they seemed to work well otherwise I just took my bbt and used the fertility friend app to help monitor too. I've also got PCOS and taking metformin but my husband had some male factor infertility do we're doing ivf.

I went today and I'm ready for my trigger shot tonight and egg retrieval scheduled for Tuesday...eek I'm so excited! Really praying they're all mature and the majority of them fertilize. Then we send them off for PGS testing.


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi EllieBean!!

Thanks for the suggestion! I'm currently on my first round of Clomid, cd10 and barely feeling any side effects and praying that it working. We were considering ivf but decided to start with Clomid since RE said my baseline bw looked good and I might need a little push with monitoring. I just have to stay calm and remain positive! 

Wow, that's awesome news!! :) Wishing you lots of luck and that your BFP comes very soon!! There are some strong women here and it helps knowing I'm not alone:)


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Hey Buttercup, 
I would say use ovulation test so that you know when to DTD!!! With this BFP I actually didn't have any side effects until the day of ovulation this go around so if I would have waited until then it would have been too late. But, I actually had my + on my ovulation kit 2 days before ovulation.

AFM!!!!!!!!!!!!

When my tablet charge up I will upload my photos of baby Kenzie!!!!!


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi BlackBarbie04!

Thank you!! Congratulations on your BFP!!! Wishing you a healthy & happy 9 months!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04




----------



## Ellie Bean

How neat Barbie! That's amazing!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Today's the day! Egg retrieval...on out way to Omaha at present...so excited/nervous but I know God is with me and he'll keep me safe.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Praying that everything goes well Ellie. :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Buttercup77

You are in my thoughts and prayers, EllieBean!!:)



Ellie Bean said:


> Today's the day! Egg retrieval...on out way to Omaha at present...so excited/nervous but I know God is with me and he'll keep me safe.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Ok so 22 of the 27 eggs were mature. Only 14 of them fertilized normally...so we've 14 good ones right now, I asked for a call Friday to just let us know how many we have by then and then our next call prob won't be until Mon or Tues


----------



## labgal

That sounds good to me, Ellie! I hope your eggie sticks! When will they do the xfer?


----------



## Buttercup77

That's good!!! :)



Ellie Bean said:


> Ok so 22 of the 27 eggs were mature. Only 14 of them fertilized normally...so we've 14 good ones right now, I asked for a call Friday to just let us know how many we have by then and then our next call prob won't be until Mon or Tues


----------



## Ellie Bean

Labgal we'll be doing a FET(frozen embryo transfer) in 2-3 weeks, they're going to let me get my period on my own then start prepping for transfer. I'm hoping for transfer the week of Aug 18 sometime bc the physician I work with is gone that entire week so I'd have lots if time to rest afterwards.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

We are hoping for a BFP for you Ellie... How many are they going to transfer?


----------



## Buttercup77

Appointment went well, I go back next week to see if I actually ovulated and that will be cd22. As of yesterday, I got a smiley face on my opk.


----------



## Buttercup77

Hope all is well with everyone:)


----------



## labgal

Oh my, Ellie I really hope you get your BFP after the FET! Is this your first round of this? How many are they xfering?

Buttercup - yay for positive opk! Babydance time! How are you feeling on the clomid?

Barbie - how are you feeling??


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi labgal! I'm feeling ok, slight symptoms but nothing too big! :)

How are you?




labgal said:


> Oh my, Ellie I really hope you get your BFP after the FET! Is this your first round of this? How many are they xfering?
> 
> Buttercup - yay for positive opk! Babydance time! How are you feeling on the clomid?
> 
> Barbie - how are you feeling??


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Lab girl I can finally say 7 months and the MS has subsided!!!:happydance: I can actually eat what I want now!!!

How are you getting along?


----------



## labgal

That's wonderful, Buttercup! I was basically a crazy person after O on clomid, lol. I hope you stay relatively symptom free! 

Woohoo Barbie! yay for no MS! That must be such a relief after you suffered for so long. 

I'm doing pretty good! I have MS about half the week still, it was bad earlier in the week but not as terrible today. I have a serious bump now, it's nice to actually look pregnant when you feel it... find out boy/girl a week from monday. I can't wait. NT and serum integrated bloods neg for down syndrome or neural tube defects. 

Oh sorry, Ellie - I don't care either way as long as it's healthy!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Hi ladies! Buttercup thats great glad you got your smiley face, also I always felt crazy on Clomid, had a lot fewer symptoms while on the injectables.

Barbie that is amazing that your morning sickness has subsided! Not too much longer until she's here!

Yay! Labgal how great to find out the gender soon and I'm glad your screening tests were ok that's gotta be a relief! 

I found out yesterday 13 of our 14 embryos have reached their milestones which is a great number so tomorrow they'll biopsy that ones that have made it to blast and send them of for the genetic testing.


----------



## Buttercup77

Good luck EllieBean! xo



Ellie Bean said:


> Hi ladies! Buttercup thats great glad you got your smiley face, also I always felt crazy on Clomid, had a lot fewer symptoms while on the injectables.
> 
> Barbie that is amazing that your morning sickness has subsided! Not too much longer until she's here!
> 
> Yay! Labgal how great to find out the gender soon and I'm glad your screening tests were ok that's gotta be a relief!
> 
> I found out yesterday 13 of our 14 embryos have reached their milestones which is a great number so tomorrow they'll biopsy that ones that have made it to blast and send them of for the genetic testing.


----------



## Buttercup77

Happy Sunday! How is everyone? Hope you are in good spirits and enjoying this relaxing Sunday!

Today I'm 1 dpo, some cramping going on and I feel tender depending on my movements. I'm pretty calm but not looking forward to the busy work week *sighs* ...oh well:)


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Buttercup I never liked Clomid, I hated the SE... Hope to get that eggie moving!!!

Ellie... Yay for the eggies!!! I don't know if I have over read your answer, but was wondering how many are they going to transfer????


Labgirl, girl show us the bump!!!!!! I'm going to upload mine in a moment... Came to work 2 hours early, but eventually our system is not up yet :-(. SO, I'm just waiting for it to come up!!!:dohh:


----------



## Ellie Bean

We are only going to transfer 2 embryos and the rest will stay frozen. I'm excited to see pics of your baby bumps!


----------



## Buttercup77

Thanks BlackBarbie! Hope you are doing well! x



Blackbarbie04 said:


> Buttercup I never liked Clomid, I hated the SE... Hope to get that eggie moving!!!
> 
> Ellie... Yay for the eggies!!! I don't know if I have over read your answer, but was wondering how many are they going to transfer????
> 
> 
> Labgirl, girl show us the bump!!!!!! I'm going to upload mine in a moment... Came to work 2 hours early, but eventually our system is not up yet :-(. SO, I'm just waiting for it to come up!!!:dohh:


----------



## Ellie Bean

Ok so we've got 6 embryos that survived and were biopsied. We are now anxiously awaiting the results. Should know in a week or so how many are genetically normal.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

That's still a good # right? We are praying for the best!!!!!!!


----------



## Buttercup77

Cool beans, EllieBean!! :)

I'm 2dpo. I felt ok earlier now I'm back to cramping especially on the right side and I've been bloated for the past week. Counting down my work day so I can get home and get into something comfy. Friday cannot get here fast enough!!! :)


----------



## Blackbarbie04




----------



## Blackbarbie04

Sorry this is a rough pic for today, but I got up at 5am this morning to start my OT and I'm already tired!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Aww Barbie your supper cute!

Buttercup fxed those are good cramps meaning there's a baby in there.

Yes 6 is a good # according to the nurse I spoke to...I can honestly say I was a little disappointed but I'm so Thankful that these 6 made it to day 5 and just got to keep praying that all or most of them come back normal.


----------



## Buttercup77

Aww, to cute:)



Blackbarbie04 said:


> Sorry this is a rough pic for today, but I got up at 5am this morning to start my OT and I'm already tired!!!


----------



## Buttercup77

That's good!! Stay positive, everything will work out!:)



Ellie Bean said:


> Aww Barbie your supper cute!
> 
> Buttercup fxed those are good cramps meaning there's a baby
> 
> Yes 6 is a good # according to the nurse I spoke to...I can honestly say I was a little disappointed but I'm so Thankful that these 6 made it to day 5 and just got to keep praying that all or most of them come back normal.


----------



## Ellie Bean

okay ladies I just heard from my doctor and four of our six embryos are all okay. we have two boys and two girls. So now is the hard time to decide which to transfer, and to wait for my period to start so we can schedule our FET.


----------



## Buttercup77

Oh that's awesome!!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!&#128155;&#128155;


Ellie Bean said:


> okay ladies I just heard from my doctor and four of our six embryos are all okay. we have two boys and two girls. So now is the hard time to decide which to transfer, and to wait for my period to start so we can schedule our FET.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

They can tell whether they are boys are girls??? Wow!!!! So you may have twins huh?????


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yes there's a very good chance that we'll have twins especially since we're transferring two embryos...we find out the gender bc we had to do the PGS testing to check for chromosomal translocations.


----------



## labgal

That's so cool, Ellie! Are you guys leaning boy/girl?? 

Here's my bump pic... I feel massive already, lol. This is 18 weeks. I'm scared for 40! 

https://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r493/murphytiff/TPhoto_00085_zps350d978a.jpg


----------



## Ellie Bean

Super cute Labgal! You don't look huge at all :) I think we're planning on transferring a boy and a girl that way well have one of each left if for some reason they both don't take


----------



## Blackbarbie04

That's smart. And if they both take then you'll have one of each

:oneofeach:


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Lab girl 2 cute. I was super excited when I started to show


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yes that's my thought exactly Barbie!


----------



## labgal

That's awesome Ellie, I think that's a fantastic idea! I cant wait for your xfr!


----------



## Ellie Bean

I've been taking my estrace since Sat so far so good. Really praying that my lining is good next Monday so the schedule goes as planned and we can transfer two embryos on Friday the 22nd.


----------



## labgal

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you Ellie! Have you had a xfer before? 

Baby lab is team blue!


----------



## Draumabaun85

Hi ladies! I've read through most of your 335 page forum (believe it or not) because I'm on my first cycle of clomid and really need to find some answers. I was hoping you'd be able to answer me since it seems like you've gone to hell and back for the last months/years and experienced quite a lot of ups and downs.

My story is this: Started TTC August 2013, finally O'ed and got a BFP on CD45 in May 2014 but m/c after a few weeks. I was put on medicine to start AF again because everything stopped after the m/c. Then I took Clomid CD3-CD7 and today I am CD18. I have very irregular cycles (Since I stopped taking BCP they've been everywhere from 28 days up to 72 days, averaging at 41 days!)
I've had cramping on and off in my uterus area since CD10 and veeeery tender boobs. My question is, could I have ovulated on or around CD10? Isn't that way too early for a gal like me? I did the only 2 OPKs I had on CD11 and CD12, the one I took on CD11 showed a faint line but the day after test showed almost no line at all. It's really expensive to get OPKs here in Iceland and it takes ages to order the cheap internet ones so I've not really been using them... Oh and we BD'd CD6, CD8, CD10, CD12, CD13, CD 15 and CD16...

What do you think is happening with me? I'm cramping like crazy just sitting here at work... :/
I appreciate your time and hope you have a wonderful day :) :hugs:


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'd say the cramps could be ovulation out it could just be a side effect of the Clomid. The Clomid made me feel horrible and had awful mood swings. I'd say as long as you BD every other ish day you should have covered your bases. Also I ovulated around cd 10-11 one round of Clomid so anything's possible.

Labgal that's so exciting a baby boy! Also no we never had any of this IVF stuff do this will be my first.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

SO Labgirl it's a boy or are you wishing Ellie have a boy???

Drauma:

I have ovulated as early as CD 10 before, but no bfp. The cycle I got my bfp on I started my cycle on Jan 16, took Femara CD 3-7 and got my bfp on CD 31 in which I probably would have seen it sooner, but I wanted to wait for the heartache after V day!!!! Which was 2/15/14!!!


----------



## labgal

Sounds like a s/e of the clomid to me, Drauma. I took clomid cd 2-6 and didnt O until cd 16 cycle one and 18 cycle two, i believe. Not to say it's not possible you could have Od then, though. They said you can O as early as 5 days after the last pill, though 10 is more typical. 

Barbie - My baby is a boy! :blue:! We found out Monday!


----------



## OoOo

Just wanted to pop by and wish you goodluck Ellie. No news on my front. Wedding in 3weeks. Not really trying for babies. But super excited for you Ellie xxxx


----------



## Ellie Bean

Thats exciting OoOo not too much longer until the big day! Do you have everything basically ready or still a few last minute things to do?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

CONGRATS LABGURL!!!!!! :blue: I love little boys!!!!!

OoOo Congrat hun :wedding:'s make me soooo happy!!! I hope everything goes your way!!!! I bet it will be beautiful!!!

Fingers still crossed for you Ellie!!! Healthy baby or babies I pray for!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## OoOo

Everything is sorted thabks Ellie. Just got to await the day. Nervous!!! Just got him a card to my husband to be on our wedding day. All seems real. Just 22 days to go!! Eeeeek


----------



## OoOo

Thabks ms bee I'll post picks after the big day :)


----------



## Blackbarbie04

66 more days. Time is flying by!!! Going bassinett and carseat/stroller shopping this weekend!!! I'v egained 10 pounds in over the 4 week period of me seeing my doc. I was having light bleeding sunday and had to go to the ER, but she stated that it was just baby getting my body ready and not to be alarmed!!! Her heartbeat was fantastic and after learning she could make the monitor make noise she went crazy and started making alot of noise. My Husband called her DJ Kenzie!!! LOL, she was a trip!!! Have a follow up appt tomorrow and will ask my questions then.


----------



## Buttercup77

Has anyone noticed a heavier period after a Clomid cycle? AF the witch arrived today with an attitude. CD1 isn't heavy and not much cramping. CD3 - CD4 are usually my heavier and cramp days. 

Just curious if it's just me.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Buttercup it made me cramp worse when I was on Clomid. I didn't Clomid at all!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Had my 31 week check up yesterday and instead of 9 weeks left to go I have 7-8 weeks to go and he will be taking lil Kenzie at 39 weeks!!! So super excited. I will be having another c-section... I am super stoked and can't wait!!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yay Barbie that's so exciting! 

Yes the Clomid made me super heavy and very bad cramps.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Transfer scheduled for Tuesday! We're still doing two embryos, one male and one female!


----------



## Ellie Bean

The transfer is tomorrow! So excited can't wait!


----------



## Buttercup77

Good luck, EllieBean!!


Ellie Bean said:


> The transfer is tomorrow! So excited can't wait!


----------



## Ellie Bean

How is everyone? Transfer went well for us. We've got two little embryos in my uterus now so I'm officially PUPO(pregnant until proven otherwise) :)


----------



## Blackbarbie04

So, when do you guys get to find out if it took well or not? Do you get to POAS????? I am eager to know girlie!!!:happydance::happydance::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Ellie Bean

Did it work? Can you see our embryos?
 



Attached Files:







20140826_195254.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Blackbarbie04

But when can you test Ma'am???????????


----------



## labgal

That's so awesome Ellie! Congrats on your transfer! Do you wait for an ultrasound now, or are they doing bloods or what?


----------



## Ellie Bean

Bloods a week from today!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Tomorrow's the big day Ellie???????????????:happydance:


----------



## Ellie Bean

Ladies in pregnant! Took an frer arms digital and both positive. I'm 7dp5dt today.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

PICS PICS PICS I would jump up and down but i am so tired so I'll let the little man do it.


HOPEFULLY TWINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::thumbup::flower:


----------



## labgal

Yaaaaayyyyyy Ellie, congrats! That's so awesome! How are you feeling?


----------



## Buttercup77

Congratulations, EllieBean!!!


Ellie Bean said:


> Ladies in pregnant! Took an frer arms digital and both positive. I'm 7dp5dt today.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Here's the digital!
 



Attached Files:







KINDLE_CAMERA_1409627579000.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Ellie Bean

Here's my frer
 



Attached Files:







KINDLE_CAMERA_1409627611000.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## OoOo

I've been stalking !! Ellie I am so happy for you!!!!! That's bloody brilliant. I'm getting married Sunday. I've not tried this month. Think I'm day 13. I'm having 25 day cycles so I'm not sure I can get preg. We had sex a few days ago so who knows if any sperm might be waiting around for an egg. I've been too tired to have sex these last few days so maybe missed ov day as I think my temp was up from yesterday. I feel warmer. So I'm just going to try to enjoy my day. I'd like to thank all of you ladies for all your support. I'll post wedding pics. I'm really nervous, emotional, excited and more nervous!!! Hugs to everyone. Especially Ellie and Barbie xx


----------



## Buttercup77

Hello alI,
hope everyone is doing well. I've been gone for a bit and was waiting hubby's bw results. All is well and genetic counseling isn't needed.I've been temping and checking my cp/cm and currently on cd15 and ovulated. If no bfp this month I will began clomid cycle#2 around the 18th of this month.
Just wanted to stop in and say hi..:>! Good luck to all


----------



## Ellie Bean

Good luck buttercup glad DH tests came out ok!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

OoOo- Thanks hun. And a big congrats to you on your wedding day Sunday!!!! Girl, you think that you are nervous now, just wait until the actual day. People had to keep telling me, you've done your part now it's time for others to do theirs!!! Lol so I had to make myself stop worrying and the only thing I ate that whole day was pretzels and was sick as a dog, but you couldn't tell!!!! So, once you have done what you need to do, let the worrying go for the other people who have their jobs to do. Everything won't be PERFECT to you, but to others they won't even notice it. I promise!!!

Ellie- Girl is it possible for me to be more excited than you for you??? I think it's' the hormones!!! Girl, you did it!!!! Congrats on that, now you didn't tell us the story!!!!!!! What happened? Did you feel like you were preggo or did you just want to test. You know I want to know. I want to know how you told DH and how he reacted as well girl!!!!!:happydance::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Ellie Bean

Haha Barbie, ok so I was 6dp5dt and I'd been getting nauseous so DH said take a test so I did after only and hour and a half hold and had a faint bfp on frer. So of course the next morning I decided to take a digital and an frer at 3am bc I had to pee and couldn't hold it longer and it popped up pregnant so i ran down stairs and woke up DH lol.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Yay!!!!!!!!!!! Well, I hope your MS is not as bad as mine was... Still get nauseated as I just came from laying in the back seat of my truck outside at work.... Here goes to a healthy and eventful 9 months!!!!!!!!!:flower:

Let's hope!!!! When do we find out if two or not??? 6-8 weeks?
:oneofeach:


----------



## Ellie Bean

My beta is 48 already and I'm 3 weeks 6 days pregnant as of today. Wick they said is perfectly on track. Recheck Friday for doubling.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Yay!!!!!!!!!:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Ellie Bean

Much darker today at 9dp5dt than @ 7dp5dt...Yay for doubling
Hcg levels! Really praying my beta has at least doubled tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







KINDLE_CAMERA_1409814089000.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 4









KINDLE_CAMERA_1409627611000.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Go girl, go girl, go girl!!!:happydance::yipee::wohoo:\\:D/


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Dr. appt went okay... 

Instead of gaining like I am suppose to I am still losing weight!!! I have to get another US in 2 weeks to see what's going on with her. Going to measure her and get an estimate on how much she weighs and if she is growing correctly as I am not gaining weight. I thought I was doing good... Now I will be on edge until 9/17/14 to see what's going on with my cutie pie!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Oh Barbie that stinks. I'll be praying that everything is okay. Are you measuring ok?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Actually Ellie he has only measured me once since being preggo. That was 6 weeks ago and he said then i was, but haven't measured since then...


----------



## Ellie Bean

Oh well that's ok I'm sure if he was take concerned he'd measure you more often.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Hcg =144 so way more than doubled! :)
Progesterone=38
Estrogen=2,000
We go 9/17/14 for first US!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Yay, happy dance!!!! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Momof2TTC

Hi ladies,

Congrats Ellie and anyone else who may have a BFP since I've been gone. 

OoOo- Best wishes for your wedding day! (It may have been yesterday so if it was, I hope it was everything you've always dreamed).
I took some time off because we are now at 20 cycles of TTC and no luck. I'm cd25 right now and just waiting for AF to arrive. In good news, I got married on August 16, 2014 and in late June I went full time at work so I now have medical benefits. Almost no insurances cover infertility, but my insurance will pay for it 100% (other than IVF and probably IUI) after my deductible is paid. It becomes effective Sept 21, 2014 so I am going to make an appointment with a specialist to find out what's going on. Almost 2 years of trying-it's starting to wear us down. 

Here's a few wedding pics:
https://i57.tinypic.com/2uf8ydc.jpg
https://i62.tinypic.com/ftlxy1.jpg


----------



## Ellie Bean

Cute and Congrats! Very happy for you... I hope you're appt with the RE goes well. Where do you live?


----------



## Ellie Bean

Me RE is in Omaha Nebraska, they are amazing!


----------



## Momof2TTC

Holy cow!! I just got a bfp!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Awesome! Congratulations! Post a pic!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I'm with Ellie!!!! PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Momof2TTC

I can upload one when I get home. It won't upload from my phone, ugh!


----------



## Ellie Bean

I know it sucks that you can't upload to this site directly from our phones.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Why you guys can't upload from your phones??


----------



## Momof2TTC

Blackbarbie04 said:


> Why you guys can't upload from your phones??

It won't upload the picture from my phone, it just keeps loading and nothing ever happens.

I'm seriously still in shock. Now, I just begin praying for a sticky baby.
 



Attached Files:







unnamed (1).jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yay congrats! Love digitals! 

Barbie I'm not sure why but it always says file too large when I try to upload from my phone.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

O ok, I gotcha Ellie and Momof2TTC!!!!!

Congrats Digi!!!! That is too cute with the little sock on it. Have you told DH yet?????



38 more days for me!!!!!!! Hard for me to sleep at night, think I will start sleeping in the livingroom in the big chair. My nerves are not good at all this morning. Son woke up to go to the bathroom and peed all over the floor saying he was sleepy, DH put the trash out this morning didn't tie the bag and the cats strolled trash all over the side of the road and I had to pick it up. So, kinda ticked off this morning, but hoping for a better morning!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Aww sorry Barbie, stinks to start the day off like that! Yay that's not too many more days! Is that to your actual due date or induction date?


----------



## Momof2TTC

I did tell dh. I put it in the sock and handed it to him. He thought it was a sticker and I was messing with him. The day before he said "you're pregnant" and I told him no I wasn't. Low and behold I am!

I'm going to tell my mom but we are going to wait to tell everyone else til after 10 weeks. That seems forever away!


----------



## Ellie Bean

I know it does! I'll be 5 weeks Thursday.


----------



## Native honey

Hey Guys I am pretty new to this site and am about to start my first Round of Clomid Tmrw and am pretty nervous/anxious/scared. I really can't deal with any more disapointents. I have been trying for about a year coming up and could have PCOS. My cycles are usually about 50-60 days apart however my last cycle was a 26 day cycle, and I was temping and seems like I Ovulated but AF arrived. Now tmrw will be day 5 of AF and I am going to start taking Clomid at night! 

Any suggestions would be amazing, or just support. This is the hardest thing I have ever gone through. My mind and body are so exhausted I just want happy news!

Baby Dust

Native Honey <3

p.s. Could someone tell me how to "join" this group so I get notified when someone replies? I write something on boards and then can never find it again lol 

thanks!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

My actual due date is 10/23/14, but by me having a scheduled c section he scheduled me at my last appt for 10/17/14!!!!:happydance: Which is 6 days before my due date!!! So, that Friday I will get to see my bundle of JOY!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Native honey said:


> Hey Guys I am pretty new to this site and am about to start my first Round of Clomid Tmrw and am pretty nervous/anxious/scared. I really can't deal with any more disapointents. I have been trying for about a year coming up and could have PCOS. My cycles are usually about 50-60 days apart however my last cycle was a 26 day cycle, and I was temping and seems like I Ovulated but AF arrived. Now tmrw will be day 5 of AF and I am going to start taking Clomid at night!
> 
> Any suggestions would be amazing, or just support. This is the hardest thing I have ever gone through. My mind and body are so exhausted I just want happy news!
> 
> Baby Dust
> 
> Native Honey <3
> 
> p.s. Could someone tell me how to "join" this group so I get notified when someone replies? I write something on boards and then can never find it again lol
> 
> thanks!

Welcome Native Honey. 

I did Clomid for 5-6 months I believe, didn't like the side effects so I changed to Femara. 3rd month on Femara I believe I got my bfp. I also put my DH on Fertilaid for Men for 2 months!!!

You have to subscribe to the board and then click in the box to receive notifications and put in your email...


----------



## labgal

Congrats, Mom!!

How is everyone feeling? :)


----------



## Momof2TTC

Native honey said:


> Hey Guys I am pretty new to this site and am about to start my first Round of Clomid Tmrw and am pretty nervous/anxious/scared. I really can't deal with any more disapointents. I have been trying for about a year coming up and could have PCOS. My cycles are usually about 50-60 days apart however my last cycle was a 26 day cycle, and I was temping and seems like I Ovulated but AF arrived. Now tmrw will be day 5 of AF and I am going to start taking Clomid at night!
> 
> Any suggestions would be amazing, or just support. This is the hardest thing I have ever gone through. My mind and body are so exhausted I just want happy news!
> 
> Baby Dust
> 
> Native Honey <3
> 
> p.s. Could someone tell me how to "join" this group so I get notified when someone replies? I write something on boards and then can never find it again lol
> 
> thanks!

Welcome! Definitely take the Clomid at night, it helps with some of the side effects. I was TTC for 19 cycles and just finally got a BFP and without Clomid! I took 5 cycles and was just about ready to go back to the doc for something else, when I got a BFP. Don't give up. I know it's so hard but it happens when you least expect it.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Hi labgal! I'm felling good. Slight nausea when I've waited too long to eat, fatigue and breasts are sore...which is all great!! 1 week from today is our US! Can't wait to see our baby (ies).


----------



## labgal

Ellie Bean said:


> Hi labgal! I'm felling good. Slight nausea when I've waited too long to eat, fatigue and breasts are sore...which is all great!! 1 week from today is our US! Can't wait to see our baby (ies).

That's great, Ellie! Its never so wonderful to be sick as it is when you're pregnant :) hehe. 

I can't wait for your us! I hope theres two there if that's what you want!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yes we're very much hoping and praying for two. How are you feeling?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I was laughing to myself this morining stating as I look back, this time has really flew by. I'm already 8 months and it seems as if only yesterday I found out I was preggo. Now that I have my waddle going on these next 5 weeks seem so far away lol!!! She's starting to move around a little less now that she's getting more and more cramped up in there. She loves her daddy's voice and love to play with his face and hands when he put them against my stomach, it's like she already know who he is.:happydance:

Today is my son's bday he is 6 years old!!!! Me and my husband were going thru the months and was like, we are going to be one broke family with all the holidays we have almost every month LOL!!!

Jan-New Years Celebration
Feb- Valentines Day plus DH B Day
March-Spring break vacation
April-June only free months...
July-4th of July Holiday
August- Anniversary and School starts
September-DS birthday
October-DD birthday
November-My Birthday
December- Christmas

LOL That's a lot going on in a year. :shrug: I guess I must get used to it LOL!!!!

How is everyone today???????????????????????????


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yay that is a lot. I'm doing well, officially 5 weeks pregnant today! Heartburn started yesterday and is staying with me today. I'll take heartburn over morning sickness though. Can't wait for next wed to see our little babies (baby).


----------



## Momof2TTC

I am at work and just went to the restroom. I'm spotting so I think either a chemical or miscarrying already. I'm a mess and I really don't want to be here but I can't leave. I seriously can't handle another loss especially after 19 months of trying. If you are the praying type and can spare a prayer I'd be very appreciative.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Momof2TTC said:


> I am at work and just went to the restroom. I'm spotting so I think either a chemical or miscarrying already. I'm a mess and I really don't want to be here but I can't leave. I seriously can't handle another loss especially after 19 months of trying. If you are the praying type and can spare a prayer I'd be very appreciative.


Girl I will pray and pray and pray!!! Let's pray that it is implantation bleeding. I had spotting with DS but none this time!!! But, are the lines getting darker or lighter? I will keep you in my prayers tonight Ma'am and all things are possible!!!


----------



## Buttercup77

I am praying for you!!xo


----------



## Momof2TTC

I know it's not a great way to judge but I took a test with fmu on Monday and got a faint bfp. I took one last night after my spotting at like 8 pm and the line was as dark as the control line. Praying for a sticky baby.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Praying Mom! I really hope it's nothing serious just implantation spotting...also did u have sex recently? Dh and I had sex and I started spotting for a bit then it resolved...I'm going it's something similar to that.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Happy 5 weeks to baby burns!
 



Attached Files:







KINDLE_CAMERA_1409901854000.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## OoOo

Sunday 7th September. I married my best friend &#10084;&#65039;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## OoOo

We had a brilliant day and I wanted to share my pics with you ladies. Congrats mum of two, so glad your doing ok Ellie, and barbie xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## OoOo

Momof2TTC said:


> I am at work and just went to the restroom. I'm spotting so I think either a chemical or miscarrying already. I'm a mess and I really don't want to be here but I can't leave. I seriously can't handle another loss especially after 19 months of trying. If you are the praying type and can spare a prayer I'd be very appreciative.

Praying for you mum of two. Can you get to the hospital. I understand your despair. I've gone to er before hoping they can help me. It may all be ok for you. I really am praying x


----------



## Ellie Bean

OoOo Congrats! Your pictures are beautiful!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Beautiful pic OoOo.

Mumof2 how is everything going?


----------



## OoOo

Hi ladies. I'm a day late. I have sore boobs and I am warm. 
I'm cd 26 today. I took a blue dye but don't see anything. I am really early though I know I'm better waiting a few days but it's my birthday today and I wanted to know. I really think I am. My boobs are super sensitive. I have a gut feeling. Should I try frer


----------



## OoOo

I'm just waiting it out. I'll test again tomorrow. Then maybe buy frer if still got a feeling and sore bobs


----------



## Ellie Bean

Sounds like a great idea OoOo give your body more time to make hcg if ur preggo.


----------



## Momof2TTC

I called my doc yesterday and spoke to her nurse. She's so very sweet and she got me in yesterday to see another doc. I saw his nurse practitioner and she ordered hcg and progesterone labs. Checked and my cervix is closed. I'm waiting on the lab results now. 

Ooo- beautiful pictures! I'm so glad your day went well. And yay for the sore boobs! Keep us updated. I'll be praying for you.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Can't wait for your lab results Momof2! Keep us posted!


----------



## OoOo

I'm 2 days late tomorrow is 3rd day. I burning up. Legs are boiling and I can't sleep. Sore boobs but I have to keep quiet until I know for sure. I can't get hubby's hope up until I sure. You guys are the only ones I can talk to x


----------



## Ellie Bean

Hoping this is it OoOo!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Mom and results yet?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Just got back from appt. Went great she is up to 5 pounds right now and I check in at 6am for her to be taken at 8am on 10/17/14!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance: I will upload the pic of her chubby face this evening after my tablet charges... I am predicting 6lbs and 4oz!!!


----------



## OoOo

Ellie Bean said:


> Hoping this is it OoOo!

I am so nervous. If it is it I'll be even more worried when confirmed because of previous loses. Can't believe a month we didn't try as I was due to ov on wedding day. We did bd day before wedding and also the mor I g after. Blush lol. Did try on wedding night but both too drunk lol. So baby was conceived either day before and I was preg on wedding day or this could be a honeymoon baby. I'm still hot and can't sleep. Going to get more tests tomorrow


----------



## OoOo

I'm out :(


----------



## OoOo

Confused. Had a tiny bit blood after a bowel movement. Cp is high and soft and closed. Usually when I get af it's low hard and feels cold and open. Sorry tmi. So really don't know. No more flow. So just going to have to wait and see what happens. Still sore boobs and warm feeling 3 days late. Knowing my luck af will be here properly by lunchtime. Just trying to hang on to a bit of hope. Pray for me


----------



## OoOo

Bleeding has definitely stopped. No flow at all. Since bowel movement. Why is my body so evil. Why can't it just tell me yes or no. A long day ahead to see if anything else happens. :s


----------



## OoOo

Nothing more. Fingers double crossed


----------



## Momof2TTC

Hoping for you OoO. 

Labs are back. Hcg is good at 7000 but my progesterone is low at 8.1 and it needed to be at 10, 11, 12ish. I've started on 100th suppositories and am going to ask them to recheck on Monday when I have my next appt. Still scared it's just to low for the bean to grow.


----------



## OoOo

Praying for you too mom of 2. If I get no more blood and I get a positive in next few days I'm going to ask for progesterone too x


----------



## OoOo

How long was your bleeding mom of 2? I've only had that one spot. After a poo. 
I've been checking myself. Nothing more. So I'm just resting taking it easy.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Praying for both Momof2 and OoOo! 

Also we've got 1 healthy little baby growing! I'll upload pic when I get home.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Congrats Ellie. My lil munchkin resembles her grandmother on my husband side. We shall see in exactly 30 days!!!!:happydance: She was asleep at the US yesterday after all that moving that whole day and the night before...


----------



## Momof2TTC

Ooo- I spotted for about 4 days and then stopped. I've been ok for 4 days now. Praying it stays that way and praying af stays away for you!


----------



## Momof2TTC

Yay Ellie! Glad you got a sticky baby and all is well. Can't wait to see the pic.


----------



## OoOo

Totally out as of this evening :(


----------



## Ellie Bean

I wish I could figure out how to upload a pic from my phone. ..ugh lol I just want to share my US with u ladies. 

OoOo I'm very sorry honey. Try not to get to bummed right now. I'd really suggest going to see an RE. If I hadn't I wouldn't be pregnant 3 months after our first visit.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I'm sorry OoOo. I agree with Ellie... I wouldn't have known that I had a cyst taht was blocking my tube and wouldn't have known that my tubes were stuck to the sides of uterus preventing them from catching the eggie...

Ellie sometimes you have to resize your photo so that it won't be too large to upload:thumbup:


----------



## OoOo

Ellie Bean said:


> I wish I could figure out how to upload a pic from my phone. ..ugh lol I just want to share my US with u ladies.
> 
> OoOo I'm very sorry honey. Try not to get to bummed right now. I'd really suggest going to see an RE. If I hadn't I wouldn't be pregnant 3 months after our first visit.



Even more confused. It's all stopped again. Lost about a teaspoon of old dark blood. Now nothing again. 4days late tomorrow cd28. I usually have 24 day cycle. I am going to retest if I get no more blood. But I also realise I may get proper af. I'm in bed now. Sore bbs and boiling hot still. I just have a nagging feeling. Will update tomorrow. Thanks for listening to me ladies


----------



## OoOo

Normally with af sore boobs go and my temp goes down. But I am burning up. Boobs still sore and sensitive. There's defo something going on. No more blood been to loo again.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Here's our beautiful baby!
 



Attached Files:







KINDLE_CAMERA_1409764805000.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## OoOo

I'm properly out. Oh well


----------



## OoOo

Awh your pic is ace Ellie x


----------



## Momof2TTC

:( So sorry OoO.

Ellie great pic! I can't believe so much is visible right now. I seem to have forgotten everything from when I was pregnant with my kids.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Awwwwwwe Ellie!!!!!!!!!!:cry:


----------



## labgal

How wonderful and exciting, Ellie! Great picture! Feeling sicky at all? 

Congrats on your Wedding, OoOo. Lovely pictures. 

Mom - Yay! Congrats! My girlfriend recently had late IB as well and all is fine with her, I'm glad it stopped. How are you feeling? 

Barbie - are you nervous/excited?? Both? It's getting so close for you! 

AFM, 24 weeks... Little boy just likes to kick me all day long. Starting to feel a bit uncomfortable, but all is well.


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm feeling pretty good, nausea off and on especially if i go too long without eating. Sore sensitive breasts ,and peeing frequently and I'm so tired bit theses are great symptoms and wouldn't trade them for anything add long as our baby is healthy!


----------



## Momof2TTC

Labgal- I'm feeling great. The only thing I have symptom wise is that I'm super gaggy. I'm not vomitting and not nauseous but just randomly gag. Could all be in my head, I'm not sure but it's not cool :(


----------



## Ellie Bean

So just wondering so any of u still get bothered by family/friends that get pregnant right away and then don't tell u bc they think you'll be mad and then you have to hear from someone else...ugh! My sister in law and brother are pregnant (just got married in june) and are due pretty close to the same time as me...I'm trying to not be grumpy but is like really we struggled for years to get pregnant and they have a 3 year old son that was an accident and now are already pregnant. I know life's not fair and I've accepted that, but now our babies are going to pretty much share every bday and all that. i guess I'm just disappointed was just hoping we'd have our baby for a little while and nor have to share grandparents and everything...sorry for the rant just needed to vent, thanks for listening.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Labgal- Girl I have officially 24 days left to go, and think you feel uncomfortable now. Wait to baby is up in your ribs or wants to dig in your back lol. Girl it took me 3 hours to get comfortable last night to fall asleep and once I did, I had to get up to go to the bathroom!!! 
Ellie- I get what you are saying, you wanted your baby to get his/her well deserved attention as you have waited so long to have your baby. And now he/she will have to share that with another baby. I totally get it, I would probably feel some type of way about that as well. Just remember, she/he will have their deserved attention b/c this is the baby that took so long to come and everyone will know this baby will be loved so much b/c you tried soooo hard!!!! Your little special/miracle baby!!!!


My sister was soooo sweet this past Friday she deposited $120 in my acct and told me to go on a eating spree on her and to try to get Kenzie Benzie to gain at least 2 more pounds as she is 5 right now... I thought that was the sweetest thing ever!!!!!!!!!!


I am taking off work 1 day before Kenzie is born to get things in order!!! Can you say super stoked!!! My sister and mom was like, you act like is Princess Diana baby or something. You gotta get your hair and nails done and a photographer at the hospital. I was like, this is my last child and I am going waaaaay out!!!

Well, let me start my work day!!! Everyone have a SUPER BLESSED day!!!!!!!!!!:kiss::happydance:


----------



## labgal

Ellie - I totally get it. But your baby is special, like barbie said, a miracle baby!! Nothing can take that away from you. Do your family/parents know that you were LTTTC? I'm sure that makes your LO that much more special to them, too. :) 

Barbie - 24 days! Omg! That's so incredible! You should get yourself all done up! You deserve it! I'm so excited for you - can't wait to see pics of your beautiful little girl when she's born. :)


----------



## Ellie Bean

Thanks ladies! Yes or families know and i decided to voice my concerns and they agreed with you nothing is going to take away from our special miracle baby once it's born. Both new babies will be welcomed and loved and no comparisons will be made. Ahhh Barbie you're so close! I agree, go get pampered! Almost 7 weeks! Can't wait for next week to see or little baby again!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

LADIES LADIES LADIES where are you??????????


Today is my check up day!!! I have gained 8 pounds as of last week so we will see where I am now!!! I have 2 weeks and 3 days left!!! Super estatic!!! Everyone is getting their BFPs!!! We got how many more to go??? 2 or 3??? OoOoOo amd MsBee!!!! You guys are coming up next!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Momof2TTC

Wow Barbie- SO close! Yep, I think we just have 2 more BFP's to go. I havent seen MsBee around lately, hope things are ok with her.

I had my ultrasound today. I was a nervous wreck and my husband was late. I was sitting there in my head saying "He had ONE job! All he had to do was be here!!" LOL. Thankfully he made it, but he said if he would have missed it, he'd have been very angry. 

Our little one is there and has a heartbeat! 143bpm and EDD of May 21, 2015. It certainly eased my mind, now just to keep this progesterone up but at least I know it's all worth it. I've attached the ultrasound.
 



Attached Files:







1382041_10152282640386020_8971583192753904921_n.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Ellie Bean

How great Barbie! You're so close to meeting her! Mom love the US how far along were you at that scan?


----------



## Ellie Bean

We go back tomorrow for our next US. I'm so nervous, just keep praying everything is OK in there and that we'll have a perfect little baby in there. Did/do you ladies have similar feelings, just being worried lol


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Mom- Love the US!!!! Go babybean and grow babybean!!!! Yes, i haven't seen MsBee around and I hope she is fine as well!!!

Ellie-Yes, worried.... I don't even think that is the word for me. I'm 8 months and still worried everytime that I have an appt. I think I'll be worried until I actually hear her cry and see her face!!! Then there goes another 18 years of being worried... I don't think us as parents will ever stop worrying even after they are 18 to be honest!!!! Worried before they egt here and after they are here!!! LOL:shrug:

My appt went well and fast yesterday. HB fine and I am at 174. Lost a few pounds, but at least she is growing!!! 17 days!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Haha ok good glad I'm not the only one! So excited and ready to see our baby tomorrow this day needs to hurry up and go lol.


----------



## Momof2TTC

Ellie Bean said:


> How great Barbie! You're so close to meeting her! Mom love the US how far along were you at that scan?

6w4d at the scan.


----------



## Momof2TTC

Ellie Bean said:


> We go back tomorrow for our next US. I'm so nervous, just keep praying everything is OK in there and that we'll have a perfect little baby in there. Did/do you ladies have similar feelings, just being worried lol

You've seen the heartbeat already, right? I was a nervous wreck so afraid of a missed miscarriage again. I almost cried from the relief of seeing our baby with a heartbeat. Totally normal to worry.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yes we saw the heartbeat at 5 weeks 6 days. Tomorrow is our second US, I will be 7 weeks 6 days tomorrow.


----------



## Momof2TTC

Ellie Bean said:


> Yes we saw the heartbeat at 5 weeks 6 days. Tomorrow is our second US, I will be 7 weeks 6 days tomorrow.

We may end up with baby's very close together. I'll have a c section the week before my due date. Yay for seeing a heartbeat, that decreases the risk of anything happening.


----------



## Ellie Bean

That would be great we can be bump buddies!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Here's our baby from today. Heat rate =170 even got to hear and see it beating! They measured me at 8 weeks today so that's exciting. We go back in two weeks and then after that we'll be released from our REs office to an OBGYN. Feeding so blessed and relieved knowing all is well.
 



Attached Files:







KINDLE_CAMERA_1412358219000.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## terri14

Hey guys hope you are all well just thought I'd pop on here I joined on 16th sept 14 confused not knowing what is going on .... can't belive it first round of clomid on 50 mg days 2-6 worked bang on time I have seen the midwife today and I am 5 weeks ... emotional roller coaster bit hope this gives people some hope as I didn't belive it worked..
I wish you all the very best ;) xx


----------



## Ellie Bean

Congrats Terri! That's so awesome x


----------



## Momof2TTC

terri14 said:


> Hey guys hope you are all well just thought I'd pop on here I joined on 16th sept 14 confused not knowing what is going on .... can't belive it first round of clomid on 50 mg days 2-6 worked bang on time I have seen the midwife today and I am 5 weeks ... emotional roller coaster bit hope this gives people some hope as I didn't belive it worked..
> I wish you all the very best ;) xx

Congrats! Always great to hear Clomid works for some people. :) Lots of May 2015 babies on the way!


----------



## terri14

I wish all the beat for everyone xxx I still can't belive it hoping little one sticks xx


----------



## Momof2TTC

Terri- how are you feeling? 

Barbie- are you ready??

I am so very happy to be pregnant. But I don't remember it being this miserable. It must be because I'm 7 years older and I'm working full time but holy cow. I'm tired, my stomach sucks (OJ killed my stomach) and if I move the wrong way I end up with killer round ligament pain. Maybe because this is my 3rd? I don't know but I'm struggling.

Ellie how are you?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Momof2... Girl, IKR that's how I was feeling in the beginning until......... Welp still feeling that way lol!!!! At least I can eat now!!! Girl i am too ready!!!! We took the car seat and stroller our last night. Hubby's going to install it this Friday.:happydance: Getting bassinet put up this Friday in our room. Already have the hubby's bag and Kenzie's bag packed!!! Looking to buy a nursing cover now online!!! Well... Just to say I am super stoked!!! I am Blessed and so highly favoured!!! I'm ready for my princess!!!!:happydance::flower:


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I think tomorrow's appt will be my last appt until I see lil girl!!:happydance: If not I will have an appt the same week they take lil girl!!!:happydance: I've gotten, well my belly has gotten huge, b/c you can't tell I'm pregnant unless you see me from the side lol!!! Nose didn't spread, hips didn't widened and my butt didn't get big!!! It actually got smaller!!! I have 10 more days!!!!!!!!!:happydance: I will see my lil girl :baby:!!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Mom, sorry you're feeling so icky, hope it passes quickly. I'm feeling great, 9 weeks tomorrow! Can't wait for next week to see our baby again!

Barbie I'm so excited for you! I can't wait for her to get here and we can see how beautiful she is! I'm so ready for Oct 29 bc we'll be announcing at that time(around 12 weeks ) ...eek it's amazing how quick this goes but then also seems to go slower in between apps i think bc we're so anxious/excited for the next US.


----------



## Momof2TTC

Ellie Bean said:


> Mom, sorry you're feeling so icky, hope it passes quickly. I'm feeling great, 9 weeks tomorrow! Can't wait for next week to see our baby again!
> 
> Barbie I'm so excited for you! I can't wait for her to get here and we can see how beautiful she is! I'm so ready for Oct 29 bc we'll be announcing at that time(around 12 weeks ) ...eek it's amazing how quick this goes but then also seems to go slower in between apps i think bc we're so anxious/excited for the next US.

I felt 100 times better today. I have good days and bad days. We are announcing on Halloween which seems forever away (I'll be 11w1d). And going to buy one of those iron on baby skeletons and put it onto a shirt for me to wear. 

Do you have anything special planned for the announcement Ellie?


----------



## Ellie Bean

I bought a skeleton shirt with skeleton baby to wear to work on Halloween but we'll be doing some sort of announcement picture around 12 weeks too.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Just came from Dr appt. I've dropped and the dr can feel the baby's head!!! I have to go to the hospital to register today after work then, no more appt as today was my last. Will check in Friday morning at 6 and he said he hoped to have her delivered by 8!!!:happydance: OMG time has flown now it seems. Baby shower here tomorrow and then smooth sailing. Doc took me off for next week so Friday will be my last day at work until Jan 5!!!!!:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Momof2TTC

Yay Barbie!! I can't wait to have 12 weeks off work, LOL. May can not come soon enough.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yay Barbie that's awesome! I agree mom May can get here fast so we can snuggle and love on our babies!


----------



## Momof2TTC

Heading to the doc and for an ultrasound. Pain in left side is stabby and pulsing. Praying it's just a cyst or normal pain


----------



## Blackbarbie04

What they say MOM?


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yes what did u find out?!


----------



## Momof2TTC

The left side is the side I ovulated from and there was a 1.5cm corpus luteum cyst. It grew to 3cm in about 10 days, so it's the stretching of the cyst that I am probably feeling. It's been gone since the day after the doc appt so hopefully it's stopped growing. It's only a concern if it reaches 5cm or I start to have extreme pain. 

They checked on baby too, and she's doing just fine. Starting to look more like a baby now. Here's our little gummi bear:
 



Attached Files:







baby8w.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Momof2TTC

I can't win. Last night, I had some brown cm after urinating. Yes, I'm a compulsive toilet paper checker. Today when I woke up, I had some pink on the TP. It was a good amount and looked like someone wiped it across their cheek with blush on their cheek. I've spent the day relaxing. I seriously can't handle this anymore. This pregnancy has been so stressful. If this baby isn't going to make it, I just wish it would happen because this waiting and worrying is horrible. Let me off this roller coaster!

Calling the doc 1st thing in the morning.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Aww mom I'm sorry. Praying all is ok.


----------



## labgal

Try not to worry, mom! (I know... easier said than done). One of my girlfriends just hit second tri and has been spotting her whole pregnancy, and baby is perfectly healthy! I know someone who full on bled for months (and didn't even know she was pregnant until she was 5 months along as a result) and has a perfectly healthy boy! 

Wishing you all the best of luck! 

xxxx

I hope you're doing well, Ellie :) and Barbie!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Hi labgal! I'm doing great...next US is tomorrow so excited can't wait to see our baby again. How are you feeling labgal?


----------



## Ellie Bean

Baby is doing great. I'm officially released from my RE's office. Great taste was about 170 again. So glad all is going well!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

6 pounds and 19 3/4 inches long. She is gorgeous!!




my angel


----------



## Ellie Bean

Oh Barbie congratulations she is beautiful!


----------



## Momof2TTC

Congrats Barbie, she's so cute! How the c section go? How are you feeling?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

C section went great. Just sore right now.


she had her first photo shoot today lol


----------



## Ellie Bean

Glad you both are doing well Barbie!


----------



## Ellie Bean

11 weeks today! Yay!


----------



## Momof2TTC

How is everyone doing?

Ellie- how are things going? 

OoO- Are you enjoying married life?! 

Lab- You are getting close! 3 months to go! How are you feeling?

Barbie- How's that beautiful princess of yours doing? Growing up before your eyes I bet!

Terri- How are you doing? Things going well with the little bean?

AFM- it's been one heck of a ride, but we FINALLY have answers. Turns out, I have partial placenta previa which is causing the spotting. Very correctable since the uterus is going to grow and take the placenta with it, but for now- I'm on restriction. No sex, no heavy exercise, and no jumping or jostling around. No worries- I've not done either of those things in a long time..haha. I had another ultrasound yesterday, baby was all over the place. Kept pushing off the wall of the sac with his feet and doing flips. In a few weeks, that's going to hurt! LOL! Here's 2 pics- the one is 3D.
 



Attached Files:







baby11w.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 8









baby3d.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## labgal

Congrats barbie!! She is absolutely beautiful! <3. So amazing! 

Ellie - you're almost done with 1st tri! Yay! How are you feeling? 

Mom - so glad they found out what was causing the spotting and it's not anything too serious. I know pp is not ideal, but it's not something that will cause harm! I had an anterior placenta that moved more posterior by 20 weeks, I'm sure yours will too! LO looks so cute! 

2 months and a couple of days left for me, actually. I think I have 63 days left. I can't believe it! Just about 31 weeks. Baby is so strong now, kicking away as we speak. :) I'm so in love with him already and looking forward to being able to meet him!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Mom so glad things are going well and you know what's been causing the bleeping. 

Labgal that's amazing he'll be here before you know it.

AFM I'm doing really well. My spotting has stopped. We've officially begun seeing An OBGYN...Yay! We go back in a little under 3 weeks for a doppler then we'll get an US at the next appt and find out what it is!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Some more pics. She is doing great you guys. How is everyone?


----------



## Blackbarbie04




----------



## Ellie Bean

She's so sweet barbie! Just want to snuggle her! I'm doing great. Starting to have some round ligament pain I think...which is so exciting! Can't wait to feel this baby. How early did you ladies feel movement?


----------



## Momof2TTC

I felt my son around 18-19 weeks as a FTM. My daughter, I felt around 15 weeks because I knew what I was feeling. I was kind of in shock the first time, and actually thought maybe I was still feeling 'phantom kicks' from my son. I can't wait to feel movement on a regular basis so that I can officially stop worrying so much. 

I have my 4th ultrasound today, off we go.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Well hopefully by Christmas I'll be able to feel some movement. I'll be 20 weeks on Christmas eve.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I felt movement around 14 weeks popcorn popping feeling


----------



## Ellie Bean

That's awesome Barbie! I really hope to start feeling things next week! That would be amazing eek can't wait!


----------



## labgal

Ellie - I felt movement starting around 15 weeks. It felt like a muscle twitch kind of... I wasn't really positive it was movement at first, but it definately was and LO has favored one position my whole pregnancy. I hope you feel your LO soon! 

Barbie - she's so lovely! How sweet! I hope you are recovering well! 

Mom - how are you?


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yay that's great news labgal! I'm so excited to feel this baby! Only 11 more days until our next appt!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Hey ladies. How are things going. Sent the lil girl off with my in laws. About to get some much needed sleep. Soooooo tired. Get ready to say goodbye to sleep you guys!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Hey Barbie feeling great. Went to the doctor Friday and all was good. Got to hear the heartbeat again around 160 this time and got to hear the little one moving around on the Doppler. I think I've been feeling the baby a little, kind of like labgal said similar to a muscle twitch feeling it more on the left side. We go back Dec 15 and will hopefully find out the gender, then go back Jan 2 for anatomy scan.


----------



## labgal

The left side is where my little man has been the whole time, too :) though now it's mostly his bum... he's kind of... everywhere now. Lol. 

How are you feeling, Ellie? Are first tri symptoms starting to subside for you at all? Do you have a feeling if it is going to be a boy/girl? 

34 weeks this week for me. Ahhh! He seems to be doing good. He is working his way into position. I can't believe I'm packing my hospital bag already!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Hi! My s/s have improved. Still fatigued, but overall great. I really think this baby is a boy but we'll hopefully find out Dec 15...so excited! I've been feeling flutters/muscle twitch type feelings off and on...so neat! :) i can't believe you're almost done labgal! Not to much longer and you'll get to return your little man!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Hi you guys!!! Checking in on you. Labgal not 2 much longer. Ellie excited for you!! 

My little Angel is now 7 weeks. Time is flying by!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Wow 7 weeks already! Crazy how fast it goes. Only 8 more days until we hopefully get to find out the gender! Have been feeling movements for a couple weeks now, so awesome!


----------



## Firstmama

hi ladies! I'd love to join in if I may? Im brand new to the message boards world so please bear with me, hope I'm doing this right! 

I'm 12 dpo, bfn, feeling totally out...and at this point I'm just waiting for AF to start so I can begin my first ever round of clomid, ttc #1. I'm nervous and don't know what to expect. I have been reading the clomid boards and have read about the awesome bipolar mood swings, hot flashes, cramps and what else am I missing? I know that Clomid isn't a magic fertility pill but I do feel at least I'm being proactive instead of just feeling completely powerless and depressed each time the witchy witch arrives. If anyone has any pointers or advice I'm all ears:icecream:...she's starting me on 50 mg 3-7. I plan on continuing to use opks, temping, but when should I be bding? Also should I take my pills in the evening? So much to learn...

Well I look forward to getting to know everyone on here. It will be nice to talk to women who are going through this journey with me. I love my sweetie pie hubby dearly but I don't want to stress him out constantly talking about ttc so I end up keeping everything to myself. Sorry for writing a novel:haha:


----------



## Firstmama

Forgot to ask...I can't use Preseed, I'm extremely sensitive and got a bacterial infection last month using it. What can I use to help my cm? What do you recommend?


----------



## Ellie Bean

Hi, welcome. You can always try taking plain mucinex to help thin mucous. Also I'd say bd every other day from like day 10 until you're sure you ovulated. Taking Clomid a night helped lessen my side effect, but I still had some mood swings. My DH and I tried Clomid but it wasn't the right thing for us due to low count and my PCOS, so IVF was our best option. Are you seeing an obgyn or an RE?


----------



## Firstmama

Ellie Bean said:


> Hi, welcome. You can always try taking plain mucinex to help thin mucous. Also I'd say bd every other day from like day 10 until you're sure you ovulated. Taking Clomid a night helped lessen my side effect, but I still had some mood swings. My DH and I tried Clomid but it wasn't the right thing for us due to low count and my PCOS, so IVF was our best option. Are you seeing an obgyn or an RE?

Hi Ellie,
Wishing you the very best with IVF and thanks for the advice! Unfortunately not a RE just my obgyn - she wants to try 3 unmonitored cycles before referring me. I did have cd 3 blood work and amh checked last month and everything looks normal which was a relief. I would feel more comfortable monitored though but I guess I'll give it a try.

I was just in a car accident 2 days ago though and my back is killing me. I REALLY want to start clomid on Saturday but I'm now wondering if I should put it off. Life has a way of throwing us curveballs ey? Are you ttc #1?


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm pregnant we did our ivf with a FET in august. I'm 18 weeks and 2 days pregnant today. Has your husband been checked?


----------



## Firstmama

Ellie Bean said:


> I'm pregnant we did our ivf with a FET in august. I'm 18 weeks and 2 days pregnant today. Has your husband been checked?

Oh my, I'm so blind lol-sorry a bit new to this. Congrats that's such amazing news!!! How exciting! 

No he hasn't which I thought was strange too...but I told my obgyn he has two kids from his previous marriage so she didn't seem too worried about him. I'm wondering if I should be more insistent on seeing a RE so all our bases are covered.


----------



## Ellie Bean

I would go ahead and get an appt with an RE. We had to wait 5 months to get in to see an RE so sometimes is while before you can get in.


----------



## Ellie Bean

It's a BOY!


----------



## OoOo

Hi all. Merry Christmas. Congrats barbie, Ellie and lab girl xx 
I am officially 4 days late!! 
I have 25 day cycles today is cd29. 
Haven't been this late. Last two cycles were 26 days though. But definitely never 29. 
Thinking about testing tomorrow. Though I don't tend to get a great positive until 5/6 weeks from previous experience. I'm trying not to get two excited but it's 2years 3 months since I was last pregnant. We've just been trying with no help. It would be a nice surprise as if almost given up. 
Will let you know ASAP.


----------



## OoOo

I'm 5 days late from my normal short cycles which are like 25 days. Longest cycle I've had is 27. So today I'm a minimum of 3 days and a maz of 5 days late. 
I tested bfn tonight not fmu 
I have sore boobes. A soft cervix sorry tmi. 
I have never missed a period unless I've been pregbabt. I am feeling so tired. Just keeping praying and going to test again in a few days. Scared x


----------



## OoOo

Hi me again. Well it's new years day and no af. Cd 31 for me. Going to test in few days or maybe go drs see if they will do bloods.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Thanks OoOo! How exciting, definitely keep us posted...Praying for you this is a positive cycle!


----------



## OoOo

Well I'm on cd 32. Still no af. Haven't told hubby. So I only have here that I can talk to anyone. May try test over weekend. But I'm up all night weeing. So not sure my fmu will be any good. I've never got to cd 32 before. 
Was anyone else scared to test after trying for so long. I'm really scared.


----------



## OoOo

I just got af :( cd 32 so a 31 day cycle. I don't know what my body is playing at :( feeling defeated. I was thinking of telling hubby tomorrow. So much for that. Af turned up atleast he doesn't know about all this and his hopes aren't up aswell. :(


----------



## Ellie Bean

Maybe your body is getting more on track bc 31 days is more of regular cycle,but you never know I've had 40+day cycles and I've had a 21 day cycle...our bodies are crazy sometimes.


----------



## OoOo

Thanks Ellie xx


----------



## Momof2TTC

Hey everyone! Sorry I've been MIA. By the end of the day, I'm totally worn out and still have to come home to cook and take care of the kids. 

Labgal- You should be having your little one any day now, right? How exciting!

Barbie- How is the little princess doing?

OoOo- I'm so sorry this cycle was crazy and gave you false hopes. Have you ever officially found out why you are struggling? Did you have enough testing done to determine that? 

Ellie- Congrats on a boy! Do you have any names picked out yet? 

AFM- My anatomy scan is tomorrow and I'm super excited to find out who is joining our family. I already have a boy and girl so this will be the tie breaker in our house. We even have 1 male and 1 female dog--haha. I think I'm most excited because I can finally start buying things.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Thanks Mom! We've got 4 names picked out but are having a hard time narrowing it down to just one lol. Can't wait to find out what you're having! It's so exciting!


----------



## starrilicious

Hi girls! Starting clomid for number two once AF arrives. I've PCOS, used it in 2013 for DD.


----------



## youngmamttc

Hi girls not sure if its okay for me to come back to this thread lol. I was on here when starting clomid for baby #2 and got great support so im hoping its okay for me to be back trying for #3 with clomid.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Hi EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's been a good minute since I've been here. Caught up on things and the thread is moving slow :-(!!! 

Ellie Bean Momof2: So happy for you guys Momof2 is it a girl or boy??? 

OoOo I'm with the others, maybe your cycle is trying to regulate itself!!

AFM: WHOA!!!!! My little princess is 3 months old now!!! She's starting to only wake up twice in the night. 1am and 6am which is great b/c now I can get some sleep. She's bald and beautiful and she's perfect!!! LOL!!! I will upload pics after this post!!!

To the newbies!!!: Don't give up, it took me and the hubby over a year and BAM!!! I felt and feel like the timing was perfect. Buying a new house as our family is growing and the hubby wants to try again after she turns 1 so maybe around Dec I will be trying for the 3rd!!! I will be checking up on you guys!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04




----------



## Blackbarbie04




----------



## Ellie Bean

Aww she's adorable Barbie!


----------



## Momof2TTC

Woah- it's been a month and a half since anyone has checked in!

How is everyone doing?!


----------



## starrilicious

Gloomy. Didn't o this cycle :(

How about you?


----------



## Ellie Bean

Hi ladies! Doing well here, only 62 more days until our little IVF miracles' due date...can't wait! Our baby shower is March 28, so I'm anxiously awaiting this. Also have maternity pics scheduled for the 22 of March. 
Star I'm sorry no O for you this cycle. Are you using Clomid or have you tried any any different ovulation needs?


----------



## starrilicious

Ooh exciting! I love a baby shower! Who's planning for you? 

I was on 100mg of clomid this cycle but still no o. 
Yesterday I got some spotting when I wiped and had AF back ache all night but no AF! Got a blinding headache too. So wish I didn't have to go to work...


----------



## OoOo

I got a bfp today !!! I'm 5 days late. 2 years after my last miscarriage


----------



## Ellie Bean

Omg OoOo that's so amazing! Congrats honey! Hope you're feeling well! Have u been to the dr yet?


----------



## Momof2TTC

Yay oooo! That's so exciting! Did you tell dh yet?


----------



## Momof2TTC

Jaxson is here! Due to a condition called ICP I had to deliver early. He was born 4/30/15 at 805am via csection. He stopped breathing right after his first scream so that gave us quite a scare. He is down in the nursery because of jaundice but is doing well. I'm not handling the breastfeeding well. He struggles to latch because of being early and my nips are bruised, cracked and look on fire.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Congrats Mom! So glad you're both doing ok. I've heard breastfeeding is extra hard with an early baby, have you considered pumping instead that way your nipples can have a break? I hope his jaundice resolves quickly!


----------



## kmr1763

WOW. You guys probably don't remember me but I was on way back when, when the thread started!! Lol wow it's fun seeing some of the same names!! Blackbarbie sooo happy on your lo! And Ellie congrats to you too!!

I have found myself back on bnb.. I had my clomid baby who was conceived while I was on This thread. She's 14 months old now!!! So after all the struggles to conceive my kids I didn't worry about birth control. I haven't been on it since ttc #1 in 2008! Fyi don't let a lack of conception lull you into a false sense of security. Because that's what I did and am now pregnant with number three, a very very big surprise!

I can't wait to read through this thread. It makes me happy that it's still going! I only found it because I was altering my signature and this is subscribed thread. Congrats to you ladies!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Congrats MOMof2!!!

Hey Ellie!!!!

Hey KMR I remember you. Long time!!! My baby girl is 6 months, and I'm thinking we are pregnant with number 3 :dohh: . Wasn't trying, but I'll find out next Monday. My cycles have been regular since BG, but this month for some reason I am 6 days late which I am either 2 days early some months, but never late... So... O lord!!! Baby girl is holding her bottle and trying to talk to us!!! She is beautiful!!! i'll try to upload a pic from my phone of her and her dad!!!

Love you ladies and take care!!!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Welp couldn't wait, took test. Positive kmr think we'll be due around the same time. My last cycle was 4-7-15


----------



## youngmamttc

The same happened to me too girls I was on this thread back in 2013! I ditched birth control after my clomid baby was born in jan 2014 and found myself expecting a surprise 16 weeks post partum I discovered I was 10 weeks pregnant!! I ended up MC and have since had to turn back to clomid this year and had an ectopic but still holding out hope. Xx


----------



## kmr1763

Wow congrats blackbarbie! It's seriously amazing how we were struggling and have been now taken unawares! My edd is January 12. Saw pp mention icp. I also dealt with it with baby number two, and if I get it again this baby will likely be born just before Christmas. And yes my lmp is 4-7 too so pretty sure same due date! Are you in first tri? I've been in there lurking a bit.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Yes dd is 1/10/15 so I'll probably delivering a little afterChristmas bc of a c section


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Hcg levels were super strong just at 3 days late...


----------



## kmr1763

Phew goodness! When will your first sonogram be?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Wednesday on the 3rd


----------



## kmr1763

Make sure to update us! Wouldn't that be something oh goodness! I don't think I could handle twins.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Will do


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Well, my apt is 2ma to check on my little beanie or beanies!!! I will let you guys know how it turns out.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Well there is just only one bean in there. Looks like my dates were off and I am due on 1/23/15, but he told me to be looking at dates a week before due to a c section. So I was only 6 weeks and 4 days yesterday!! Here goes another 9 months!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Lost my baby at 10 weeks. No hb and baby wasn't moving. ..


----------



## youngmamttc

Oh Hun I'm so sorry! &#128532;


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Well, 1 day from being two months later and whatdayaknow??? I got a :bfp: I guess all of that :sex: on my anniversary paid off!!!:happydance: Now waiting to here back from the doctor on these progesterone shots


----------



## youngmamttc

Congrats!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

6 Weeks today due date 5/20/16:happydance:

I go for my next US on 10/2/15. I will be 7 weeks and hopefully I will see the HB on Friday!!!:happydance:

Couldn't hardly see anything on last Tuesday just the gestational sac and yolk sac.


----------



## youngmamttc

Fantastic news Hun


----------



## Blackbarbie04

7 weeks today baby measuring at 7 weeks and 3 days, but he said that we are going to stick with 7 weeks and go by my lmp. HB 173 and he/she measuring right on time :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Blackbarbie04

11 weeks today. Baby HB was at 168 and at first couldn't find hb on Doppler but went in for US and baby was just moving around too much to find it. kicking and waving those arms!!!! Everything is going so far so good!!!:happydance: the only thing I am hating is these headaches...:dohh::wacko:


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I miss everyone on this thread!!! This used to be my favorite thread to read!!!!:cry: But, anywho... I forgot to update on my 15 week and 1 day findout!!! I'm having a boy!!!!!!! So ecstatic about it!!!:happydance::happydance: I am 17 weeks and 4 days I believe. Going to get 5 fillings today at the dentist and I am so scared and paranoid of needles it's ridiculous!!! :nope: But, my teeth are killing me and I have to do it if I want to it regularly again. Then in 2 weeks I have to get the left side done for 4 fillings!!!


----------



## Momof2TTC

Congrats on your boy! That's so exciting!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Congrats Barbie! That's amazing! I really hope you're doing well. I strongly dislike going to the dentist also! 

Sorry I've been MIA. After our son was born in May he had to have surgery to place a colostomy due to being born with an imperforate anus. So we struggled with a colostomy bag for the first few weeks/months home after he was discharged from the NICU. Then in Aug he had another surgery to repair his imperforate anus and create the opening so that they'd be able to eventually reverse his colostomy. In Nov he had his colostomy reversed and now he poops like everyone else lol! Yay! He's been through a lot and so have we, but I'm just so thankful that everything has worked out and gone so smoothly with this whole process. Blake turned 8 months old yesterday and he is the most amazing little boy. He's almost always happy! :) bc of his tummy stuff he can only have breast milk,but once he's 9 months old we'll get to start baby food/cereal! :)


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Ellie Bean said:


> Congrats Barbie! That's amazing! I really hope you're doing well. I strongly dislike going to the dentist also!
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA. After our son was born in May he had to have surgery to place a colostomy due to being born with an imperforate anus. So we struggled with a colostomy bag for the first few weeks/months home after he was discharged from the NICU. Then in Aug he had another surgery to repair his imperforate anus and create the opening so that they'd be able to eventually reverse his colostomy. In Nov he had his colostomy reversed and now he poops like everyone else lol! Yay! He's been through a lot and so have we, but I'm just so thankful that everything has worked out and gone so smoothly with this whole process. Blake turned 8 months old yesterday and he is the most amazing little boy. He's almost always happy! :) bc of his tummy stuff he can only have breast milk,but once he's 9 months old we'll get to start baby food/cereal! :)


Oh I am so sorry to hear what he had to go through, but I am glad he is now doing so much better. my little one will be 15 months on Jan 17 and I am currently 20 weeks and 6 days preggers.. I am trying to enjoy as much as I can b/c I cannot have any more after this one. I'm super excited to see him. 3 1/2 more months to go. This pregnancy has flown by OMG!!!! It seems as if yesterday I found out I was preggo. My mom says it's b/c I kept it secret for so long


----------



## Ellie Bean

Thanks! Yes it was a pretty wild first 6 months of Blake's life but we're doing really well! I'm excited to be able to start baby food next month. 

That's so exciting not very much longer until baby is here! Did u have to use clomid or anything this time or just all on your own? We're hoping to do another FET about a year from now as long as I have enough milk in the freezer to get him by until he's 2. Then he'll be between 2.5-3 when our next baby would be born if it works again.


----------



## robinsonmom

I would love to revive this thread. Did you both conceive from clomid?


----------



## youngmamttc

I'm coming back.
I've conceived 3 times from clomid all on the first round. Unfortunately l had my little girl at 19 weeks asleep so we'll be back on clomid x


----------



## robinsonmom

I am sorry to hear young. I'd love to be your buddy. It's nice to hear good news about it. It seems a couple years ago I ran across so many threads with women on clomid now I only read about the failed stories, how horrible it is, or Femara is better. You give me hope Young.


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm sorry! I can't imagine how awful that must've been.

I was on clomid without success but they didn't know my husband had low count/male factor infertility along with my PCOS so we did IVF.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

My first one was conceived on Clomid. 2nd Femara and the last 2 on my own once I had the surgery for my endometriosis. I think my main issue was that I had endometriosis and it was blocking my fallopian tubes. Femara for was actually more gentle than Clomid. When I was on Clomid, I would hurt soooo bad around ovulation time. 

I am actually getting mu tubes tied after this Child b/c my dr will only do three C-sections on his patients. All of my children were and will be born by the same dr. Since I am high risk my appts are every 3 weeks until my 30th week. I am excited to meet this little one, but scared at the same time b/c my child is only 15 months right now and she is very needy. So, I am wondering how that will work out.


----------



## Ellie Bean

I can't imagine Barbie but I'm sure it'll all work out! God wanted it this way so I know you'll be able to handle it. :) we're hoping to do IVF/FET about 1 year from now. My son must have breast milk until he's two so I don't feel comfortable stopping pumping and nursing until he's at least 18 months then I have to wait 60 days after I've stopped breastfeeding and then have my period start in order for me to start the process for our FET. I'm excited to do that again buy know it'll be hard to go to all of the appts again and driving back and for to the specialist ' s office (1.5-2 hours from my house).


----------

